# CONNECTIONS 4 # 138



## nitz8catz

Continuing our conversation from 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-1.html


----------



## nitz8catz

New thread for a new year.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> New thread for a new year.


Thanks Mav! Happy New Year to you. xoxo


----------



## jinx

Trish all things bright and beautiful.
Sleeping until 10 is but a dream for me. Glad you were able to and then to wake up to a cup of tea is a wonderful way to start the new year.
If Saxy has an octavia ship I wonder if she is going to bring her friends and cross the pond to visit us.
Have a nice Wednesday. I had to check to make sure, but it is Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I did answer some posts in our last section, but I don't knowhow to get them through to this section, so I will just say that if any of you would like to see some beautiful Australian Country, then Google "Mt Lofty Summit", and it will show the waterfalls in Waterfall Gully, that I climbed to, and the view from the to the Southern Flinders Ranges, and photos of other sites throughout the area. ????????


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to do some knitting, so that I can finally begin something news. Have a wonderful day.????????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-1.html


Good morning all, am I first up? Only 6'C here today, time to put my thermal undies on!! Cinema later today, seeing The Favourite, not about horse racing but about the rivalry between two ladies who befriended Queen Anne. Not sure about that but going with an open mind!! 
Catch you later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, am I first up? Only 6'C here today, time to put my thermal undies on!! Cinema later today, seeing The Favourite, not about horse racing but about the rivalry between two ladies who befriended Queen Anne. Not sure about that but going with an open mind!!
> Catch you later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxx


Not sure about being first up :sm15: but have been busy again getting dinner and doing the ironing, I'm here now. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny and blue skied Wales, but we are covered in frost which is not moving probably because the temperature is -3.5. Not sure I like this new year, stuck in the kitchen yesterday, pile of ironing today, it hasn't seemed to have started too well. Now having a well earned sit-down and catch up. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure about being first up :sm15: but have been busy again getting dinner and doing the ironing, I'm here now. xxxx


Good morning dear! When I first picked up the new thread, there were no posts except for Mav's so I went back to the old thread now I'm here again and so is everybody else, hurray!!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and blue skied Wales, but we are covered in frost which is not moving probably because the temperature is -3.5. Not sure I like this new year, stuck in the kitchen yesterday, pile of ironing today, it hasn't seemed to have started too well. Now having a well earned sit-down and catch up. xx


Oh dear, that IS c-c-c-c-c-old!!! Good job you've got so much finished knitting in your barn, get yourself wrapped up in it all!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that IS c-c-c-c-c-old!!! Good job you've got so much finished knitting in your barn, get yourself wrapped up in it all!! xxxx


Nice and snug at the moment, fire behaved itself in the night and is now glowing away. Hope to finish my latest scarf this afternoon and then don't know whether to start another on, I like the look of the one jynx suggested, or start another shawl or try brioche, not sure my brain is receptive enough to learn brioche today, perhaps it will wake up by this afternoon. Saw a trailer for The Favourite it looked as though it could be OK. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Trish all things bright and beautiful.
> Sleeping until 10 is but a dream for me. Glad you were able to and then to wake up to a cup of tea is a wonderful way to start the new year.
> If Saxy has an octavia ship I wonder if she is going to bring her friends and cross the pond to visit us.
> Have a nice Wednesday. I had to check to make sure, but it is Wednesday.


I can confirm it is WEDNESDAY and what's more it's supermarket and fish and chips, but no WI pr singing. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a still mild and grey Surrey. Finished decorating the little hessian bag I got a gift in from DD. I'll post a photo later. I now have to start sorting out stuff for our craft week end away with the WI in a months time.

Nothing much planned for today except supermarket, although I don't seem to need very much, and fish and chips.

Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, am I first up? Only 6'C here today, time to put my thermal undies on!! Cinema later today, seeing The Favourite, not about horse racing but about the rivalry between two ladies who befriended Queen Anne. Not sure about that but going with an open mind!!
> Catch you later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxx


Looking forward to your film review as that is one I might like to go and see. Glad your foot is better. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Lake effect flurries starting around noon and full system snow starting around 4pm. I'm at work until 5pm so I will be driving home in the snow.
I started the MKAL yesterday. Some people have completed that 1st clue already. I might have, if I hadn't restarted 3 times. I didn't like how loose my starting stitches were. I have tonight to finish off the clue.
I don't have a project for Knit Nights on Thursday. The MKAL and brioche are too complex as I need to follow the patterns. I may need to start a simple project!


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a still mild and grey Surrey. Finished decorating the little hessian bag I got a gift in from DD. I'll post a photo later. I now have to start sorting out stuff for our craft week end away with the WI in a months time.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except supermarket, although I don't seem to need very much, and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxxx


We're still working on the food that we brought in for Christmas. We had another shrimp stirfry to try to use some of it up.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice and snug at the moment, fire behaved itself in the night and is now glowing away. Hope to finish my latest scarf this afternoon and then don't know whether to start another on, I like the look of the one jynx suggested, or start another shawl or try brioche, not sure my brain is receptive enough to learn brioche today, perhaps it will wake up by this afternoon. Saw a trailer for The Favourite it looked as though it could be OK. xxxx


Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a still mild and grey Surrey. Finished decorating the little hessian bag I got a gift in from DD. I'll post a photo later. I now have to start sorting out stuff for our craft week end away with the WI in a months time.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except supermarket, although I don't seem to need very much, and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxxx


Glad someone's got it mild, it's freezing here, literally. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! When I first picked up the new thread, there were no posts except for Mav's so I went back to the old thread now I'm here again and so is everybody else, hurray!!!!! xxxx


Sorry. I can't lock the old thread. I'll keep putting the re-direct on until everyone is safely here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


Oh wow love the look of that but I'm too tight to buy it and it looks as though it's charted, I just cannot do charts, I've tried many a time and just get in too much of a mess with them. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and blue skied Wales, but we are covered in frost which is not moving probably because the temperature is -3.5. Not sure I like this new year, stuck in the kitchen yesterday, pile of ironing today, it hasn't seemed to have started too well. Now having a well earned sit-down and catch up. xx


Then I won't tell you what the temperature was last night. I had the window open. And I know it was a little cold because Bella-kitty joined me under the furs.
Over 1000 crazy Canucks did a polar bear dip yesterday to raise money for cancer research. I've been in Lake Ontario in June and it is too cold then. January dips are just crazy.
Put your feet up and knit the new year in properly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, am I first up? Only 6'C here today, time to put my thermal undies on!! Cinema later today, seeing The Favourite, not about horse racing but about the rivalry between two ladies who befriended Queen Anne. Not sure about that but going with an open mind!!
> Catch you later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxx


I haven't seen that movie advertised over here. Enjoy the movie.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Then I won't tell you what the temperature was last night. I had the window open. And I know it was a little cold because Bella-kitty joined me under the furs.
> Over 1000 crazy Canucks did a polar bear dip yesterday to raise money for cancer research. I've been in Lake Ontario in June and it is too cold then. January dips are just crazy.
> Put your feet up and knit the new year in properly.


They have those swims here, true the temperatures are not so extreme but they're welcome to it. Intend to stay in the warm and knit this afternoon, have been to take the recycling out (as far as the garage) and that's as far as I'm going. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> So how was the Chocolate Cherry Bailey Bomb Mav? Personally I was craving a Snowball but the Advocaat doesn't seem to be popular in Lake Cowichan now, and no one makes 'em like June does!
> Did I tell you that I had the vet come to look at Woody, he's been having the scoots and upchucking for the last month... she thought it might be diet or lymphoma and left me a near $400 bill.
> I figured out what it was myself.. he was silently ingesting one of my mom's hibiscus plants and slowly poisoning himself. It was an expensive lesson for me, but he's back to normal now since I threw the plant out or as normal as a crazy cat can be.
> Work change is the worst change of all because usually they fix what isn't broken. Sending hugs. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Well done on fixing your furry friend, shame you called the vet in first but it could have been something serious that only a vet could spot. Now I fancy a snowball and it's only 10.30 in the morning!!! xxxxxx


It's 12:00 somewhere.


----------



## PurpleFi

My hessian bag


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> We're still working on the food that we brought in for Christmas. We had another shrimp stirfry to try to use some of it up.
> Happy Wednesday.


That sounds yummy. Thanks for getting the new thread started. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't like change very much either. I hope you get though it, without too much trauma. I left nursing, at a time of BIG change here, so that made me extra happy to be finished with work, finally!
> this year, I am determined to get my house in order, and catchup with all of my WIP's, so that I can begin a new project.
> I think my NYE resolution will be to only have one project going, at a time! I will just have to do small projects for awhile, so that I don't get too bored.
> Laughter is the best medicine, try to laugh every day! 😄


I did try to cut down on the number of WIPs that I had. That didn't last. Good luck with yours.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better Chris, and had a good time with some friends.
> I was Awol for a short time also, but I have learned that even if I am not feeling good, it is better to get on here, and read about any escapades might be happening. It will also make one feel better! ????????????


And coming on here and reading what everyone else is doing, can be a distraction from things that one has to deal with.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> And I call a pancake turner, an egg flip, because I also useit to flip eggs.????????????


I'm going back to my old little pan and a spatula. I tried the pancake flipper pan and almost had a fire on the stove. It leaks butter everywhere, so no butter in future use and I like a buttery flavour on my eggs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello Jynx & Pam, I hope you had a wonderful day yesterday. I basically rested, as the day before, DH, myself and DD5's house mate, went on a day trip to some places of interest; while we waited for DD5 to finish work. We climbed up to 2 waterfalls, then we went to the My Lofty Lookout, which was absolutely stunning.
> If a google search is done for "Mt Lofty Summit", then go to 'photos', there are a number of photos of the Summit and Waterfall Gully, where we walked, and other places in the combined area.


That sounds like a wonderful way to spend New Year's


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, am I first up? Only 6'C here today, time to put my thermal undies on!! Cinema later today, seeing The Favourite, not about horse racing but about the rivalry between two ladies who befriended Queen Anne. Not sure about that but going with an open mind!!
> Catch you later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxx


No you are not the first up. :sm02: I have been up for hours even though we are 6 hours behind you. Hope you enjoy outing on this chilly Wednesday.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going back to my old little pan and a spatula. I tried the pancake flipper pan and almost had a fire on the stove. It leaks butter everywhere, so no butter in future use and I like a buttery flavour on my eggs.


As I said, I had one of those. I did not want to discourage you from trying it. I found mine to be a piece of garbage and threw it out after trying a few times to find a use for it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> So how was the Chocolate Cherry Bailey Bomb Mav? Personally I was craving a Snowball but the Advocaat doesn't seem to be popular in Lake Cowichan now, and no one makes 'em like June does!
> Did I tell you that I had the vet come to look at Woody, he's been having the scoots and upchucking for the last month... she thought it might be diet or lymphoma and left me a near $400 bill.
> I figured out what it was myself.. he was silently ingesting one of my mom's hibiscus plants and slowly poisoning himself. It was an expensive lesson for me, but he's back to normal now since I threw the plant out or as normal as a crazy cat can be.
> Work change is the worst change of all because usually they fix what isn't broken. Sending hugs. xxxx


I actually liked the original Bailey's better. There wasn't enough chocolate flavour in the Chocolate/Cherry Bailey bomb.
I'm glad that you figured out Woody's problem, too bad you paid that much to the vet first.
I have one kitty Princess who kept losing her meow. She opened her mouth but nothing was coming out. I caught her sneaking up on the dining room table and nibbling on the dumb cane in the centre of the Christmas plant display. The dumb cane and the rest of the Christmas display are now gone. We couldn't repot the plants and they didn't last.
Princess is meowing properly now.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I did try to cut down on the number of WIPs that I had. That didn't last. Good luck with yours.


I try to start more than one thing at a time. It is nice to have options when picking up the needles. I just am not comfortable doing that.


----------



## jinx

Lovely, simply lovely.


PurpleFi said:


> My hessian bag


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> slept in till 10 a.m..I never do this! It made me feel like a new person. The nicest thing of all was Mr. J got up without my knowledge and had a cup of tea waiting for me. The small things mean so much and I love it when someone makes me tea! xxox


That was nice. I hope the new year continues to be good to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I try to start more than one thing at a time. It is nice to have options when picking up the needles. I just am not comfortable doing that.


I agree with you. Sometimes I just don't feel like doing any complex knitting, so something simple is nice to keep my hands occupied. But I do like having at least one project that is a challenge, and the MKAL is definitely that so far.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> They have those swims here, true the temperatures are not so extreme but they're welcome to it. Intend to stay in the warm and knit this afternoon, have been to take the recycling out (as far as the garage) and that's as far as I'm going. xx


I do not think it is healthy to shock ones system like that unnecessarily. When I see the young children going in I wonder if their parents sit on their brains.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> As I said, I had one of those. I did not want to discourage you from trying it. I found mine to be a piece of garbage and threw it out after trying a few times to find a use for it.


I'm going to try it with the pancakes at some time in the future, but definitely won't be using it for eggs anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds yummy. Thanks for getting the new thread started. Xxxx


Not a problem. I did forget that I was supposed to set up the new thread and got up in the the middle of the night (1:30 am) to set it up. ooops. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> My hessian bag


'

That is beautiful. Almost too pretty to use.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


I love the design. Dislike triangle shawls.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Not a problem. I did forget that I was supposed to set up the new thread and got up in the the middle of the night (1:30 am) to set it up. ooops. :sm17:


I'm sure we all would have forgiven you if you had been a day late doing it.xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Lake effect flurries starting around noon and full system snow starting around 4pm. I'm at work until 5pm so I will be driving home in the snow.
> I started the MKAL yesterday. Some people have completed that 1st clue already. I might have, if I hadn't restarted 3 times. I didn't like how loose my starting stitches were. I have tonight to finish off the clue.
> I don't have a project for Knit Nights on Thursday. The MKAL and brioche are too complex as I need to follow the patterns. I may need to start a simple project!


Oh, MKAL mystery knit along. MKAL meant machine knit along to me. Now I understand it has two possible meanings.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure about being first up :sm15: but have been busy again getting dinner and doing the ironing, I'm here now. xxxx


I am looking forward to ironing today. I have not had any clothing that needed ironing in many years. A shirt Harold got for Christmas needs ironing. I am looking forward to it, but only have a small ironing board. I gave the regular board away in 2001.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a still mild and grey Surrey. Finished decorating the little hessian bag I got a gift in from DD. I'll post a photo later. I now have to start sorting out stuff for our craft week end away with the WI in a months time.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except supermarket, although I don't seem to need very much, and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyone. xxxx


Morning. I visited the supermarket earlier this a.m. Mr. Wonderful will drive through the parking lot later today and let them load my shopping into the truck.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to try it with the pancakes at some time in the future, but definitely won't be using it for eggs anymore.


Just a tip make sure the pancake is well set before flipping.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Lovely, simply lovely.


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-571151-1.html


Thank you for taking such good care of us!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I did answer some posts in our last section, but I don't knowhow to get them through to this section, so I will just say that if any of you would like to see some beautiful Australian Country, then Google "Mt Lofty Summit", and it will show the waterfalls in Waterfall Gully, that I climbed to, and the view from the to the Southern Flinders Ranges, and photos of other sites throughout the area. ????????


It sounds like a wonderful outing you had! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, am I first up? Only 6'C here today, time to put my thermal undies on!! Cinema later today, seeing The Favourite, not about horse racing but about the rivalry between two ladies who befriended Queen Anne. Not sure about that but going with an open mind!!
> Catch you later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxx


Brrrr. It's about that here, too, this morning or maybe a bit chillier. The movie sounds interesting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Lake effect flurries starting around noon and full system snow starting around 4pm. I'm at work until 5pm so I will be driving home in the snow.
> I started the MKAL yesterday. Some people have completed that 1st clue already. I might have, if I hadn't restarted 3 times. I didn't like how loose my starting stitches were. I have tonight to finish off the clue.
> I don't have a project for Knit Nights on Thursday. The MKAL and brioche are too complex as I need to follow the patterns. I may need to start a simple project!


It's looking great. Be safe as you travel today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My hessian bag


Wonderful job! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful job! xxxooo


Thank you xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> New thread for a new year.


Thanks Mav. I've put lots of things on the old thread, which I won't repeat. I think most of us check back anyway - just in case.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and blue skied Wales, but we are covered in frost which is not moving probably because the temperature is -3.5. Not sure I like this new year, stuck in the kitchen yesterday, pile of ironing today, it hasn't seemed to have started too well. Now having a well earned sit-down and catch up. xx


That's cold. I hope you've warmed up a bit. We've been out in the sunshine but it's not warm!


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


That is gorgeous. I might have to try it, though not in those colours for me, lovely as they are.


----------



## jinx

Yup, I check back. The Mustang language I understand. That is if you are talking about a Ford Mustang. Do you measure miles per gallon? or liter?


SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Mav. I've put lots of things on the old thread, which I won't repeat. I think most of us check back anyway - just in case.


----------



## TexasKnitem

Dramatic!


nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


----------



## dialknit

Nice!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Good afternoon I am going to have a rough day tomorrow as Michael starts back to school tomorrow and we have fallen into a bad habit of sleeping late I did get up earlier today but not by much!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon I am going to have a rough day tomorrow as Michael starts back to school tomorrow and we have fallen into a bad habit of sleeping late I did get up earlier today but not by much!


That will be rough!! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

I've just written a long message but didn't know we'd moved. So....hello..I'm home..I'm catching up...luv u all..


----------



## linkan

Oh dear, 
Let's see what i remember.
First thank you Mav for the new thread you angel. Your MKAL looks like a crown , gorgeous.

Josephine, your bag is another magnificent work of art.

Jinx , my parents just bought me my first big grown up ironing board for Christmas. But it's For crafting, quilting, and such.. Breve for that horrible chore of clothing lol. Kidding ! My mother said she use to iron everything when her and dad first got married. Even socks, underwear ...washcloths..
Everything. . i really can't imagine.
But it made me smile that your looking forward to it. Made me think of her doing that in her youth.

Glad you've found us Susan , hope everyone else has too.

I love the triangle shawls, very vintage. . I've been crocheting one very slowly lol over the last few years. It may eventually get done.

Jen has finally started feeling the baby moving, she is 22 weeks along now. I'm heart broken over other news, I've found out they sleep on the floor in the living room where they are. As they are stuck there till the baby comes i have no way of fixing the issue and it hurts me to know her entire pregnancy will be made even more uncomfortable because of this.
Apparently the mattress they had slept in at first was. On the floor in the basement which leaks badly and was rife with mold. I don't know how to help her. We have to save all we can to get her a place to live come May. We found a car for $400. that dh is going to buy and fix up for them as the van has no back seat for baby. 
Welcome 2019 ! It's going to be a hectic one!


----------



## grandma susan

Yes mav, thankyou for sorting us out.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice and snug at the moment, fire behaved itself in the night and is now glowing away. Hope to finish my latest scarf this afternoon and then don't know whether to start another on, I like the look of the one jynx suggested, or start another shawl or try brioche, not sure my brain is receptive enough to learn brioche today, perhaps it will wake up by this afternoon. Saw a trailer for The Favourite it looked as though it could be OK. xxxx


It was quite strange, very sweary and very rude!! 3/10!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Looking forward to your film review as that is one I might like to go and see. Glad your foot is better. xx


Some of the audience seemed to find it amusing but it was rather strange, lots and lots of really bad swearing and very rude. One of the Zumba girls and her DH had, by coincidence booked the seats right next to our, awkward!! They said hello and when we left I wished them a happy new year but that was it, how strange though!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> It was quite strange, very sweary and very rude!! 3/10!!! xxxx


Mr P says we'll give it a miss then xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -8'C (18'F). Lake effect flurries starting around noon and full system snow starting around 4pm. I'm at work until 5pm so I will be driving home in the snow.
> I started the MKAL yesterday. Some people have completed that 1st clue already. I might have, if I hadn't restarted 3 times. I didn't like how loose my starting stitches were. I have tonight to finish off the clue.
> I don't have a project for Knit Nights on Thursday. The MKAL and brioche are too complex as I need to follow the patterns. I may need to start a simple project!


That looks interesting and a lovely warm colour! What about a nice mosaic scarf for knit night?! :sm23: Please be careful out there and stay in one piece!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


Wow!! I don't think I could cope with increases for a shawl and the mosaic but it is gorgeous!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Then I won't tell you what the temperature was last night. I had the window open. And I know it was a little cold because Bella-kitty joined me under the furs.
> Over 1000 crazy Canucks did a polar bear dip yesterday to raise money for cancer research. I've been in Lake Ontario in June and it is too cold then. January dips are just crazy.
> Put your feet up and knit the new year in properly.


Instant hypothermia!! I think they were very brave to do it for a good cause but absolutely bonkers!!! :sm19:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My hessian bag


That's really lovely and so very you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> No you are not the first up. :sm02: I have been up for hours even though we are 6 hours behind you. Hope you enjoy outing on this chilly Wednesday.


I actually meant first up on the new thread but I wasn't that either!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Not a problem. I did forget that I was supposed to set up the new thread and got up in the the middle of the night (1:30 am) to set it up. ooops. :sm17:


Oh bless you, it would have kept but we appreciate your enthusiasm!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Oh dear,
> Let's see what i remember.
> First thank you Mav for the new thread you angel. Your MKAL looks like a crown , gorgeous.
> 
> Josephine, your bag is another magnificent work of art.
> 
> Jinx , my parents just bought me my first big grown up ironing board for Christmas. But it's For crafting, quilting, and such.. Breve for that horrible chore of clothing lol. Kidding ! My mother said she use to iron everything when her and dad first got married. Even socks, underwear ...washcloths..
> Everything. . i really can't imagine.
> But it made me smile that your looking forward to it. Made me think of her doing that in her youth.
> 
> Glad you've found us Susan , hope everyone else has too.
> 
> I love the triangle shawls, very vintage. . I've been crocheting one very slowly lol over the last few years. It may eventually get done.
> 
> Jen has finally started feeling the baby moving, she is 22 weeks along now. I'm heart broken over other news, I've found out they sleep on the floor in the living room where they are. As they are stuck there till the baby comes i have no way of fixing the issue and it hurts me to know her entire pregnancy will be made even more uncomfortable because of this.
> Apparently the mattress they had slept in at first was. On the floor in the basement which leaks badly and was rife with mold. I don't know how to help her. We have to save all we can to get her a place to live come May. We found a car for $400. that dh is going to buy and fix up for them as the van has no back seat for baby.
> Welcome 2019 ! It's going to be a hectic one!


Oh my gosh, Angela! You must be worried sick about them. Sending many warm and comforting hugs to you. Will keep you all in my thoughts! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am looking forward to ironing today. I have not had any clothing that needed ironing in many years. A shirt Harold got for Christmas needs ironing. I am looking forward to it, but only have a small ironing board. I gave the regular board away in 2001.


Oh well, it will be a novelty for you but I hope you don't have to iron it every time it's washed!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Some of the audience seemed to find it amusing but it was rather strange, lots and lots of really bad swearing and very rude. One of the Zumba girls and her DH had, by coincidence booked the seats right next to our, awkward!! They said hello and when we left I wished them a happy new year but that was it, how strange though!!! xxxx


Very strange and awkward! Sorry the movie was a bust! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Instant hypothermia!! I think they were very brave to do it for a good cause but absolutely bonkers!!! :sm19:


We have people who do that here, too, and I agree - absolutely bonkers! Way too cold for me!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good afternoon I am going to have a rough day tomorrow as Michael starts back to school tomorrow and we have fallen into a bad habit of sleeping late I did get up earlier today but not by much!


Good luck with that, you'll soon get back in the swing of it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I actually meant first up on the new thread but I wasn't that either!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh, you were speaking English again and I misunderstood. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh dear,
> Let's see what i remember.
> First thank you Mav for the new thread you angel. Your MKAL looks like a crown , gorgeous.
> 
> Josephine, your bag is another magnificent work of art.
> 
> Jinx , my parents just bought me my first big grown up ironing board for Christmas. But it's For crafting, quilting, and such.. Breve for that horrible chore of clothing lol. Kidding ! My mother said she use to iron everything when her and dad first got married. Even socks, underwear ...washcloths..
> Everything. . i really can't imagine.
> But it made me smile that your looking forward to it. Made me think of her doing that in her youth.
> 
> Glad you've found us Susan , hope everyone else has too.
> 
> I love the triangle shawls, very vintage. . I've been crocheting one very slowly lol over the last few years. It may eventually get done.
> 
> Jen has finally started feeling the baby moving, she is 22 weeks along now. I'm heart broken over other news, I've found out they sleep on the floor in the living room where they are. As they are stuck there till the baby comes i have no way of fixing the issue and it hurts me to know her entire pregnancy will be made even more uncomfortable because of this.
> Apparently the mattress they had slept in at first was. On the floor in the basement which leaks badly and was rife with mold. I don't know how to help her. We have to save all we can to get her a place to live come May. We found a car for $400. that dh is going to buy and fix up for them as the van has no back seat for baby.
> Welcome 2019 ! It's going to be a hectic one!


Good to know she can feel the baby move, it's a wonderful feeling, once you realise what it is!! This will all come right love, you'll see and you can only do what you can do, she knows that too xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, you were speaking English again and I misunderstood. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: :sm17:


 :sm18: :sm24: :sm10: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


I am happy for you. That is a big weight off of your shoulders.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


So very pleased for you, you've both waited far too long for this moment, go and celebrate!! We will be waiting anxiously to hear where you are bound for!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am happy for you. That is a big weight off of your shoulders.


Thank you! It's so creepy here at night now, with us being the only occupied home on the street. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is good news. I’m very happy for you and Ric. You’ve been in a horrible limbo for way too long.

Our buyer (2nd one) backed; they found a newer place. We’re back on the market.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So very pleased for you, you've both waited far too long for this moment, go and celebrate!! We will be waiting anxiously to hear where you are bound for!! xxxxxxxxx


We plan to go to one of our favorite restaurants tomorrow after the signing is all taken care of. I'm waiting anxiously to hear where we are bound for, too! xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news. I'm very happy for you and Ric. You've been in a horrible limbo for way too long.
> 
> Our buyer (2nd one) backed; they found a newer place. We're back on the market.


Thank you, Jeanette! I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Fingers crossed for you to get another, good offer that goes through. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That's cold. I hope you've warmed up a bit. We've been out in the sunshine but it's not warm!


Some of the frost stayed all day and they are threatening -6 tonight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It was quite strange, very sweary and very rude!! 3/10!!! xxxx


Oh !!!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow!! I don't think I could cope with increases for a shawl and the mosaic but it is gorgeous!!


We did do it on the Laurelei? shawl. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


Yikes but yipee too, you're on your way sort of, one down to of us to go. xx :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


That is good news. Now go find somewhere to live. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news. I'm very happy for you and Ric. You've been in a horrible limbo for way too long.
> 
> Our buyer (2nd one) backed; they found a newer place. We're back on the market.


Sorry to hear that Jeanette. Hope there's another good one round the corner xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We plan to go to one of our favorite restaurants tomorrow after the signing is all taken care of. I'm waiting anxiously to hear where we are bound for, too! xxxoo


Enjoy your meal tomorrow and then get searching. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We did do it on the Laurelei? shawl. xxxx


Yes, we did! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy your meal tomorrow and then get searching. xx :sm15:


Thanks! Mr. Ric spends much time most mornings looking online. We've got some possibilities, just need to make decisions. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yikes but yipee too, you're on your way sort of, one down to of us to go. xx :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


Sort of, is right. We need to get the rental house out of the way, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That is good news. Now go find somewhere to live. Xxxxxxxx


Exactly! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


What did you all get Lisa! xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


Good luck Pam. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


Nice haul. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, still got a lot of yesterday's frost with a bit more added on top. Tree-man is busy knocking all our trees down by the side of the house, for those who have been here, on the right hand side as you go up the forestry track from the corner all the way up. We shall feel quite naked and exposed by the time he finishes. Then comes the fun time with all the logging lorries up and down. So much for the peace of the countryside. Finished my mosaic scarf but I think it will need blocking as it rolls up lengthways, so it will go in my blocking pile. Salmon and prawn risotto for dinner, it's all ready but takes a fair while to cook so will be back in the kitchen in an hour or so. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news. I'm very happy for you and Ric. You've been in a horrible limbo for way too long.
> 
> Our buyer (2nd one) backed; they found a newer place. We're back on the market.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm14: Hang in there kid, it will all happen when it's right but I feel for you ! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jeanette! I'm so sorry this has happened to you. Fingers crossed for you to get another, good offer that goes through. xxxooo


....preferably from someone with good English!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We did do it on the Laurelei? shawl. xxxx


I was younger then!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


Oh wow, that's pretty! Now tell me what's in the packets?!! xxxx

Edit, Oh I see now, pom pom makers and some circulars! I bet you had fun browsing before you decided!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I was younger then!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Ah, you poor old thing. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, still got a lot of yesterday's frost with a bit more added on top. Tree-man is busy knocking all our trees down by the side of the house, for those who have been here, on the right hand side as you go up the forestry track from the corner all the way up. We shall feel quite naked and exposed by the time he finishes. Then comes the fun time with all the logging lorries up and down. So much for the peace of the countryside. Finished my mosaic scarf but I think it will need blocking as it rolls up lengthways, so it will go in my blocking pile. Salmon and prawn risotto for dinner, it's all ready but takes a fair while to cook so will be back in the kitchen in an hour or so. Have a good day. xx


Sorry you're still so chilly there, hope it thaws out a bit for you. I wonder if you will feel the wind more when the trees are down? The lorries are going to be a pain, hope they're not around when you get viewers!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey and dull 6'C London. Nothing much planned for today but lots of odds and ends to do. Have almost finished my latest mosaic scarf, pictures when I'm done!

Hope everybody is feeling ok, keep warm and keep knitting!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry you're still so chilly there, hope it thaws out a bit for you. I wonder if you will feel the wind more when the trees are down? The lorries are going to be a pain, hope they're not around when you get viewers!!! xxxx


Hopefully not, knowing our luck any viewer we have will meet every lorry coming and going. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and -2'C (28'F), We got about 3.5" of snow overnight. The roads in the subdivision haven't been cleared and there are accidents on the highway. Seems people have forgotten how to drive in snow. And the temperature will be bouncing around the freezing mark all day so freeze-thaw periods will occur.
I finished clue 1 of the MKAL and clue 2 was released this morning. This is where they lose me. 85 rows with lace, cables and beading that I am supposed to complete in 2 days when the next clue arrives. I'll get it done but I'll be a straggler.
I was trying to find a project that I can take to Knit Night tonight and I don't have one that is simple. So I split a ball in two for toe-up socks. After the toe increases, they're just stockinette or ribbing. I just need to get the toes cast on at lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and dull 6'C London. Nothing much planned for today but lots of odds and ends to do. Have almost finished my latest mosaic scarf, pictures when I'm done!
> 
> Hope everybody is feeling ok, keep warm and keep knitting!!! xxxxxx


Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, still got a lot of yesterday's frost with a bit more added on top. Tree-man is busy knocking all our trees down by the side of the house, for those who have been here, on the right hand side as you go up the forestry track from the corner all the way up. We shall feel quite naked and exposed by the time he finishes. Then comes the fun time with all the logging lorries up and down. So much for the peace of the countryside. Finished my mosaic scarf but I think it will need blocking as it rolls up lengthways, so it will go in my blocking pile. Salmon and prawn risotto for dinner, it's all ready but takes a fair while to cook so will be back in the kitchen in an hour or so. Have a good day. xx


With the trees gone, you'll get more sun, yes? That could be a good thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


I've wondered if I could use one of those counting bracelets.
You picked some nice, useful, gifts for yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sort of, is right. We need to get the rental house out of the way, too! xxxooo


I think with the short time frame, can you move some of the boxes into the rental house until you find a new house? Or are you afraid that that is where they will stay?
Congratulations and I hope buying a new house goes smoothly for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We did do it on the Laurelei? shawl. xxxx


Yes, that was a good pattern.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Some of the frost stayed all day and they are threatening -6 tonight. xx


I think it's easier to get rid of my snow than a hard frost. I ended up starting the car, putting the defrosters on and coming inside to let the car warm up. I tried scraping the windshield and my scraper could only take off the top layer. 
I have a huge snow brush that folds and opens. It clears about two feet at a time, and I can use the broom in the garage too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We plan to go to one of our favorite restaurants tomorrow after the signing is all taken care of. I'm waiting anxiously to hear where we are bound for, too! xxxoo


Have an enjoyable meal at the restaurant. I hope your tummy isn't full of butterflies.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news. I'm very happy for you and Ric. You've been in a horrible limbo for way too long.
> 
> Our buyer (2nd one) backed; they found a newer place. We're back on the market.


I'm sorry about your fickle buyer. You had concerns about this one from the start.
It's a new year, hopefully the right buyer will come your way quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's so creepy here at night now, with us being the only occupied home on the street. xxxooo


That would be creepy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


Find it, buy it and have a short closing. GOOD LUCK, and I hope all goes exactly right.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning, only just, from a cold and grey Surrey, even Bentley only went out for 5 minutes. 

Thanks for all your nice comments on my little bag. I'm going to try and keep using up my stash and recycle things as much as possible this year, and not buy anything unless it really really has my name on it.

Got to do some paper work this morning and they I think I might have a go at some log cabin patchwork.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and -2'C (28'F), We got about 3.5" of snow overnight. The roads in the subdivision haven't been cleared and there are accidents on the highway. Seems people have forgotten how to drive in snow. And the temperature will be bouncing around the freezing mark all day so freeze-thaw periods will occur.
> I finished clue 1 of the MKAL and clue 2 was released this morning. This is where they lose me. 85 rows with lace, cables and beading that I am supposed to complete in 2 days when the next clue arrives. I'll get it done but I'll be a straggler.
> I was trying to find a project that I can take to Knit Night tonight and I don't have one that is simple. So I split a ball in two for toe-up socks. After the toe increases, they're just stockinette or ribbing. I just need to get the toes cast on at lunch.


You'll have no trouble with those lacy/cable/bead MKALs when you retire girl!! Stay safe out on the road please! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> With the trees gone, you'll get more sun, yes? That could be a good thing.


Unfortunate no not where he's logging now. It has opened up the far end of the garden but we're not down there often. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I think it's easier to get rid of my snow than a hard frost. I ended up starting the car, putting the defrosters on and coming inside to let the car warm up. I tried scraping the windshield and my scraper could only take off the top layer.
> I have a huge snow brush that folds and opens. It clears about two feet at a time, and I can use the broom in the garage too.


One of our cars is always in the garage so we always have one car clear, the frost has nearly all gone now so it must be a bit warmer today although it doesn't feel it. xx


----------



## linkan

Congrats Pam ! So happy for you????


----------



## linkan

I Wrote another whole long message and lost it .... I'm not writing it again sorry. Instead... Here's what my gift card got lol
I wonder what I'm going to make hahaha... Yup blankets , maybe a matching hat.
Xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I Wrote another whole long message and lost it .... I'm not writing it again sorry. Instead... Here's what my gift card got lol
> I wonder what I'm going to make hahaha... Yup blankets , maybe a matching hat.
> Xoxo


I didn't realise before are you another purple person? xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good luck Pam. xxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> ....preferably from someone with good English!!! xxx


My thoughts exactly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and -2'C (28'F), We got about 3.5" of snow overnight. The roads in the subdivision haven't been cleared and there are accidents on the highway. Seems people have forgotten how to drive in snow. And the temperature will be bouncing around the freezing mark all day so freeze-thaw periods will occur.
> I finished clue 1 of the MKAL and clue 2 was released this morning. This is where they lose me. 85 rows with lace, cables and beading that I am supposed to complete in 2 days when the next clue arrives. I'll get it done but I'll be a straggler.
> I was trying to find a project that I can take to Knit Night tonight and I don't have one that is simple. So I split a ball in two for toe-up socks. After the toe increases, they're just stockinette or ribbing. I just need to get the toes cast on at lunch.


Be safe. That sounds like a lot of rows to be completed in 2 days. I often don't keep up with the KALs and MKALs I join but eventually get them completed. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I think with the short time frame, can you move some of the boxes into the rental house until you find a new house? Or are you afraid that that is where they will stay?
> Congratulations and I hope buying a new house goes smoothly for you.


Thank you! We could do that if necessary, but hopefully it won't be necessary. And, yes, a bit afraid that's where they (and we) will stay. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Have an enjoyable meal at the restaurant. I hope your tummy isn't full of butterflies.


Not yet, but it will be in a few hours! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That would be creepy.


Very creepy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Congrats Pam ! So happy for you????


Thanks! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I Wrote another whole long message and lost it .... I'm not writing it again sorry. Instead... Here's what my gift card got lol
> I wonder what I'm going to make hahaha... Yup blankets , maybe a matching hat.
> Xoxo


Great purchases! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I Wrote another whole long message and lost it .... I'm not writing it again sorry. Instead... Here's what my gift card got lol
> I wonder what I'm going to make hahaha... Yup blankets , maybe a matching hat.
> Xoxo


Oooh, yummy!!! That should knit up beautifully xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> What did you all get Lisa! xxx


Some beads, two stitch holders, a bracelet that helps keep track of rows, but I need to modify it, socks, and the little white things mark the size of your needles so I don't have to find a needle gauge everytime!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> What did you all get Lisa! xxx


And two pompom makers!


----------



## jinx

Morning. It does not sound peaceful in your neighborhood. It might be interesting to watch how the scenery changes as the trees are removed.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales, still got a lot of yesterday's frost with a bit more added on top. Tree-man is busy knocking all our trees down by the side of the house, for those who have been here, on the right hand side as you go up the forestry track from the corner all the way up. We shall feel quite naked and exposed by the time he finishes. Then comes the fun time with all the logging lorries up and down. So much for the peace of the countryside. Finished my mosaic scarf but I think it will need blocking as it rolls up lengthways, so it will go in my blocking pile. Salmon and prawn risotto for dinner, it's all ready but takes a fair while to cook so will be back in the kitchen in an hour or so. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lace, cables and beading sounds like a fun challenging project. Not one to work on at knit night. Good you have a stash of yarn so you can grab a skein and start an easier project.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and -2'C (28'F), We got about 3.5" of snow overnight. The roads in the subdivision haven't been cleared and there are accidents on the highway. Seems people have forgotten how to drive in snow. And the temperature will be bouncing around the freezing mark all day so freeze-thaw periods will occur.
> I finished clue 1 of the MKAL and clue 2 was released this morning. This is where they lose me. 85 rows with lace, cables and beading that I am supposed to complete in 2 days when the next clue arrives. I'll get it done but I'll be a straggler.
> I was trying to find a project that I can take to Knit Night tonight and I don't have one that is simple. So I split a ball in two for toe-up socks. After the toe increases, they're just stockinette or ribbing. I just need to get the toes cast on at lunch.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's pretty! Now tell me what's in the packets?!! xxxx
> 
> Edit, Oh I see now, pom pom makers and some circulars! I bet you had fun browsing before you decided!!


The circulars only have one needle and a long cord for putting stitches on hold, like sleeves. I did have fun but I basically knew what I wanted to get!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Thanks for the reminder on what day it is. We had taco's yesterday and that along with the holiday has me confused on the day.
I made a memory log cabin spread for my bed. I only use it in winter as it is very warm and heavy. It is fun to see a yarn and remember the project I made using that yarn. 
http://verypink.com/2012/02/15/log-cabin-scrap-blanket/ I keep thinking I will make another one but make it one continuous square.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, only just, from a cold and grey Surrey, even Bentley only went out for 5 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for all your nice comments on my little bag. I'm going to try and keep using up my stash and recycle things as much as possible this year, and not buy anything unless it really really has my name on it.
> 
> Got to do some paper work this morning and they I think I might have a go at some log cabin patchwork.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> I Wrote another whole long message and lost it .... I'm not writing it again sorry. Instead... Here's what my gift card got lol
> I wonder what I'm going to make hahaha... Yup blankets , maybe a matching hat.
> Xoxo


Lovely choices. I like the idea of a hat matching the blanket. Maybe thumbless mitts?


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I've wondered if I could use one of those counting bracelets.
> You picked some nice, useful, gifts for yourself.


It's nice but the little ring that the put on there to move as you finish a row slides over the beads to easy so I am going to try to "fix" it!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Some beads, two stitch holders, a bracelet that helps keep track of rows, but I need to modify it, socks, and the little white things mark the size of your needles so I don't have to find a needle gauge everytime!


You got a good selection. Every time you use something you will remember Christmas 2018.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't realise before are you another purple person? xx :sm09: :sm09:


I was getting ready to comment on that but yes yes she is!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe. That sounds like a lot of rows to be completed in 2 days. I often don't keep up with the KALs and MKALs I join but eventually get them completed. xxxooo


That does seem like a lot most of the ones I have seen give you at least a week!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> You got a good selection. Every time you use something you will remember Christmas 2018.


The long stitch holders make an excellent lifeline too!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning.  Thanks for the reminder on what day it is. We had taco's yesterday and that along with the holiday has me confused on the day.
> I made a memory log cabin spread for my bed. I only use it in winter as it is very warm and heavy. It is fun to see a yarn and remember the project I made using that yarn.
> http://verypink.com/2012/02/15/log-cabin-scrap-blanket/ I keep thinking I will make another one but make it one continuous square.


Thanks for the pattern link. Nice way to use up stash. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

I am currently working on a hat and then I need to finish my Aunts wrap and then I need to start a couple of baby blankets!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The circulars only have one needle and a long cord for putting stitches on hold, like sleeves. I did have fun but I basically knew what I wanted to get!


Where did you go for those? When we've been knitting a while, we generally know what we want - everything!!! :sm24: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the reminder on what day it is. We had taco's yesterday and that along with the holiday has me confused on the day.
> I made a memory log cabin spread for my bed. I only use it in winter as it is very warm and heavy. It is fun to see a yarn and remember the project I made using that yarn.
> http://verypink.com/2012/02/15/log-cabin-scrap-blanket/ I keep thinking I will make another one but make it one continuous square.


That's lovely and a great way to use up scraps!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. It does not sound peaceful in your neighborhood. It might be interesting to watch how the scenery changes as the trees are removed.


It certainly opens up the hillside, on the other hand I like (liked) having the trees around. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. I've had a cup of tea with marg, our first this year. We discussed the soaps and that was about it. She was telling me the other day that our local Catholic Church was broken into a week or so ago. They took £1000. And the old deeds for the church. They are requesting that the deeds be returned. With a bit of luck the devil will strike them down. How low can you get eh?

Well, I've no news again. I'm trying to do a job each day and this morning was sorting rubbish and washing bedding. 

Hope you are all ok. Love yawl.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've had a cup of tea with marg, our first this year. We discussed the soaps and that was about it. She was telling me the other day that our local Catholic Church was broken into a week or so ago. They took £1000. And the old deeds for the church. They are requesting that the deeds be returned. With a bit of luck the devil will strike them down. How low can you get eh?
> 
> Well, I've no news again. I'm trying to do a job each day and this morning was sorting rubbish and washing bedding.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love yawl.


That's really mean stealing from a church. Sorting rubbish and washing bedding is 2 kobs. Better take tomorrow off. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've had a cup of tea with marg, our first this year. We discussed the soaps and that was about it. She was telling me the other day that our local Catholic Church was broken into a week or so ago. They took £1000. And the old deeds for the church. They are requesting that the deeds be returned. With a bit of luck the devil will strike them down. How low can you get eh?
> 
> Well, I've no news again. I'm trying to do a job each day and this morning was sorting rubbish and washing bedding.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love yawl.


I also do one job a day after I do the 3 daily chores (dishwasher, laundry, and Roomba) I have a list of chores I want to done. Each day I chose from that list. It appears ironing Harold's shirt may never make it to the top of the list.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I also do one job a day after I do the 3 daily chores (dishwasher, laundry, and Roomba) I have a list of chores I want to done. Each day I chose from that list. It appears ironing Harold's shirt may never make it to the top of the list.


I don't know where my iron is????


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I don't know where my iron is????


My little greatgranddaughter found mine last year. Four generations of my family were making perler bead pictures and we needed the iron to heat/melt them together. She knew where it was as it was on the bottom shelf in the back of the closet behind her toy box. We all wondered how she even knew what it was.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Where did you go for those? When we've been knitting a while, we generally know what we want - everything!!! :sm24: :sm23: xxx


Yep don't we though, I got them at Joann's but I have seen them at other places online Amazon carries them, they have two lengths, and they are not very expensive at all!


----------



## Islander

Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
Feeling like lasagna today.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oooh, yummy!!! That should knit up beautifully xxxx


How did you like The Favourite? We watched it last night on Kody box. Queen Anne....interesting to say the least. Her abode was beautiful though! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
> The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
> Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
> Feeling like lasagna today.


Hope you keep your electricity this time. Lucky Kody, although I don't expect him to talk to you for the rest of the day. You feel like lasagna you have lasagna. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
> The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
> Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
> Feeling like lasagna today.


Sorry your weather stormy. I am enjoying a glorious day of sunshine. After many days of gray and cloudy the sun is being worshiped from everyone in my area.
Sorry Kody but it is on your best interest to have a spa day.
I felt like vegetable soup. It is in the instant pot right now cooling it's heels waiting for Mr. Wonderful to return home.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> And two pompom makers!


Aren't knitting accessories great! I'm always drawn to those racks first. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. Thanks for the reminder on what day it is. We had taco's yesterday and that along with the holiday has me confused on the day.
> I made a memory log cabin spread for my bed. I only use it in winter as it is very warm and heavy. It is fun to see a yarn and remember the project I made using that yarn.
> http://verypink.com/2012/02/15/log-cabin-scrap-blanket/ I keep thinking I will make another one but make it one continuous square.


I love log cabin anything, you can change it up so easy for many designs. My favourite in quilting especially and rug hooking too. I'll try to find a work in progress to share with you. xxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I think it's easier to get rid of my snow than a hard frost. I ended up starting the car, putting the defrosters on and coming inside to let the car warm up. I tried scraping the windshield and my scraper could only take off the top layer.
> I have a huge snow brush that folds and opens. It clears about two feet at a time, and I can use the broom in the garage too.


Thats the worst kind of windshield ice, I used to take a kettle of cold water to try and melt it but it would freeze up again as the car didn't warm up inside fast enough to help. Almost had to take an extra 3/4 before I could get to work on time. Glad those days are past. xxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, only just, from a cold and grey Surrey, even Bentley only went out for 5 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for all your nice comments on my little bag. I'm going to try and keep using up my stash and recycle things as much as possible this year, and not buy anything unless it really really has my name on it.
> 
> Got to do some paper work this morning and they I think I might have a go at some log cabin patchwork.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Your little bag... beautiful! Like your recycling plan. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunate no not where he's logging now. It has opened up the far end of the garden but we're not down there often. xx


I can imagine what that looks like having been through it. :sm13: xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I Wrote another whole long message and lost it .... I'm not writing it again sorry. Instead... Here's what my gift card got lol
> I wonder what I'm going to make hahaha... Yup blankets , maybe a matching hat.
> Xoxo


Oh look... a purple wanna be! :sm09:


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've had a cup of tea with marg, our first this year. We discussed the soaps and that was about it. She was telling me the other day that our local Catholic Church was broken into a week or so ago. They took £1000. And the old deeds for the church. They are requesting that the deeds be returned. With a bit of luck the devil will strike them down. How low can you get eh?
> 
> Well, I've no news again. I'm trying to do a job each day and this morning was sorting rubbish and washing bedding.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love yawl.


That's despicable. I'm having a cup of Yorkshire right now... join me? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Sorry your weather stormy. I am enjoying a glorious day of sunshine. After many days of gray and cloudy the sun is being worshiped from everyone in my area.
> Sorry Kody but it is on your best interest to have a spa day.
> I felt like vegetable soup. It is in the instant pot right now cooling it's heels waiting for Mr. Wonderful to return home.


Sunshine and vegetable soup, a unbeatable combination! Do you have Goldfish to go with it? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you keep your electricity this time. Lucky Kody, although I don't expect him to talk to you for the rest of the day. You feel like lasagna you have lasagna. xx


After the vet saw Woody, that cat evaded me for a whole week! He was really pissed at me! :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Sunshine and vegetable soup, a unbeatable combination! Do you have Goldfish to go with it? xoxox


Goldfish? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> After the vet saw Woody, that cat evaded me for a whole week! He was really pissed at me! :sm15:


Shouldn't it be you not talking to him after what he cost you? xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Shouldn't it be you not talking to him after what he cost you? xx


I deserved that, I should have known. :sm16: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Goldfish? xx


Quacker's!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Quacker's!


Still lost. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Still lost. xx :sm16:


You are not alone. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> You are not alone. Xxx


I think we may be about to learn some new words. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I didn't realise before are you another purple person? xx :sm09: :sm09:


Oh yes !! I've been a purple nut my whole life.. ????


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Oh look... a purple wanna be! :sm09:


Nope! I'm the real thing too lol ????


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Still lost. xx :sm16:


Here you go https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/product-categories/goldfish-crackers/


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Here you go https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/product-categories/goldfish-crackers/


Oh thanks, I'll sleep peacefully tonight now. Actually they look quite yummy as well as fun. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Sunshine and vegetable soup, a unbeatable combination! Do you have Goldfish to go with it? xoxox


No gold fish. I could buy some gold fish crackers? I am still waiting on Harold. He was working on our grandson's Harley. It is January in Wisconsin and no one is going to ride that bike for several months. Not to mention our grandson is deployed and will not be home for a long time. However, it had to get fixed today. Hmm.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> After the vet saw Woody, that cat evaded me for a whole week! He was really pissed at me! :sm15:


Better to be pissed at you than on you, right?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> No gold fish. I could buy some gold fish crackers? I am still waiting on Harold. He was working on our grandson's Harley. It is January in Wisconsin and no one is going to ride that bike for several months. Not to mention our grandson is deployed and will not be home for a long time. However, it had to get fixed today. Hmm.


They get something fixed in their mind and they've just got to do it, regardless of anything else. Men. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Better to be pissed at you than on you, right?


More pleasant and sometimes more peaceful. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> They get something fixed in their mind and they've just got to do it, regardless of anything else. Men. xx


He is a good grandpa. Soup is easy to reheat. Besides he really misses going to the shop everyday and working on the Harley's.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
> The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
> Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
> Feeling like lasagna today.


Yes, it's a very wet day out there today! Stay in and stay warm and dry. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh thanks, I'll sleep peacefully tonight now. Actually they look quite yummy as well as fun. xx


They are! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Better to be pissed at you than on you, right?


I remember once when I was talking to other dog walkers out on the road and Kody came up to me and peed on my leg.. the rest had a good chuckle, I was embarrassed for my dog. :sm12:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it's a very wet day out there today! Stay in and stay warm and dry. xxxooo


Doing just that! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


Pop the champagne!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Pop the champagne!


No kidding! Sent an email off to our attorney that papers are all signed and he got back that he's a bit speechless. I am, too. It seems kind of surreal. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> No kidding! Sent an email off to our attorney that papers are all signed and he got back that he's a bit speechless. I am, too. It seems kind of surreal. :sm06: xxxooo


Have faith! It will all work out!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Have faith! It will all work out!


I know. I keep telling myself it will all work out when and how it's supposed to. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> No kidding! Sent an email off to our attorney that papers are all signed and he got back that he's a bit speechless. I am, too. It seems kind of surreal. :sm06: xxxooo


Happy you got that taken care of. Take a deep sigh of relief. Ahh, doesn't that feel better?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Happy you got that taken care of. Take a deep sigh of relief. Ahh, doesn't that feel better?


Much better! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh thanks, I'll sleep peacefully tonight now. Actually they look quite yummy as well as fun. xx


They really are yummy!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh thanks, I'll sleep peacefully tonight now. Actually they look quite yummy as well as fun. xx[/quo
> 
> Oops double post!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


That's awesome!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That's awesome!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Angela, you have a beautiful Soul. I received your card, and beautiful gift today, and it is already on the project I am working on. Thank you very much, d will have pride of place, on one of my projects, but If I could wear jewellery, it would be on a chain around my neck, so that I couldn't misplace it! ????????????

I am now going to catch up with you lot. ????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Angela, you have a beautiful Soul. I received your card, and beautiful gift today, and it is already on the project I am working on. Thank you very much, d will have pride of place, on one of my projects, but If I could wear jewellery, it would be on a chain around my neck, so that I couldn't misplace it! ????????????
> 
> I am now going to catch up with you lot. ????????????


Sorry that it took so long to get there. Love ya MJ ! Xox????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


That is gorgeous, but I really have no use for it here. Perhaps if I move to Tasmania! :sm06: :sm06: ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> So how was the Chocolate Cherry Bailey Bomb Mav? Personally I was craving a Snowball but the Advocaat doesn't seem to be popular in Lake Cowichan now, and no one makes 'em like June does!
> Did I tell you that I had the vet come to look at Woody, he's been having the scoots and upchucking for the last month... she thought it might be diet or lymphoma and left me a near $400 bill.
> I figured out what it was myself.. he was silently ingesting one of my mom's hibiscus plants and slowly poisoning himself. It was an expensive lesson for me, but he's back to normal now since I threw the plant out or as normal as a crazy cat can be.
> Work change is the worst change of all because usually they fix what isn't broken. Sending hugs. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Well done on fixing your furry friend, shame you called the vet in first but it could have been something serious that only a vet could spot. Now I fancy a snowball and it's only 10.30 in the morning!!! xxxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> It's 12:00 somewhere.


It could have been the right time at my place!
????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My hessian bag


very nice, Well done!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I did try to cut down on the number of WIPs that I had. That didn't last. Good luck with yours.


Thanks for that, I thinkI will need all the help that I can get!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And coming on here and reading what everyone else is doing, can be a distraction from things that one has to deal with.


that is very true!????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going back to my old little pan and a spatula. I tried the pancake flipper pan and almost had a fire on the stove. It leaks butter everywhere, so no butter in future use and I like a buttery flavour on my eggs.


Eggs & butter go together so well. I have always cooked with butter, but Dh cooks with Olive oil, and the taste is just wrong! I did get used to it, after a while, but it still wasn't right!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I do not think it is healthy to shock ones system like that unnecessarily. When I see the young children going in I wonder if their parents sit on their brains.


I would agree with you, on this one! I don't even like putting my kids, or g he's now, in even mildly cold water!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to try it with the pancakes at some time in the future, but definitely won't be using it for eggs anymore.


Just a small question; to me a spatula is a long, slim metal utensil, and my eggflip has a flat, square blade on the end of a long handle; which makes it good to flip pancakes also.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds like a wonderful outing you had! xxxooo


It was great. I love w alking, but there is not many places where I live, that is as nice to walk!????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Oh dear,
> Let's see what i remember.
> First thank you Mav for the new thread you angel. Your MKAL looks like a crown , gorgeous.
> 
> Josephine, your bag is another magnificent work of art.
> 
> Jinx , my parents just bought me my first big grown up ironing board for Christmas. But it's For crafting, quilting, and such.. Breve for that horrible chore of clothing lol. Kidding ! My mother said she use to iron everything when her and dad first got married. Even socks, underwear ...washcloths..
> Everything. . i really can't imagine.
> But it made me smile that your looking forward to it. Made me think of her doing that in her youth.
> 
> Glad you've found us Susan , hope everyone else has too.
> 
> I love the triangle shawls, very vintage. . I've been crocheting one very slowly lol over the last few years. It may eventually get done.
> 
> Jen has finally started feeling the baby moving, she is 22 weeks along now. I'm heart broken over other news, I've found out they sleep on the floor in the living room where they are. As they are stuck there till the baby comes i have no way of fixing the issue and it hurts me to know her entire pregnancy will be made even more uncomfortable because of this.
> Apparently the mattress they had slept in at first was. On the floor in the basement which leaks badly and was rife with mold. I don't know how to help her. We have to save all we can to get her a place to live come May. We found a car for $400. that dh is going to buy and fix up for them as the van has no back seat for baby.
> Welcome 2019 ! It's going to be a hectic one!


DD4 & SIL Lived in a caravan, that wasn't fit to do anything with, When she was pregnant withtheir first child. They lived further south, and it wasfreezing cold in the winter, and quite hot during the summer. We finally talked DH into getting a job back in his hometown, where both of their families Lived, and they had more support. So they were quite fortunate in that dh had a very good work ethic, learnt from his parents; but thankfully he didn't take on other things in their lives.

If they are meant to be, they will make it, regardless of everything else! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you! It's so creepy here at night now, with us being the only occupied home on the street. xxxooo


thank goodness you will be out of there soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news. I'm very happy for you and Ric. You've been in a horrible limbo for way too long.
> 
> Our buyer (2nd one) backed; they found a newer place. We're back on the market.


So sorry to hear that, your time will come soon. Xo xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


That is a lovely haul. Well done!


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I would agree with you, on this one! I don't even like putting my kids, or g he's now, in even mildly cold water!


hmmmm .... don't even know what that is supposed to read! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

All caught up, for now. Now to do some knitting!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


So pleased that bit is all over, at least you can get going now, to be honest I'm quite envious and would love to be in your position, happy house hunting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a freezing, frosty Wales, it was going to hit at least -6 in the night and I don't think it's climbed much this morning. Off shopping later, back to the same old routine but I might try and get enough food to last two weeks. I should get stocked up a bit just in case we get snowed in this winter but don't want to get too much in in case we get a buyer who wants to move quickly. :sm23: :sm23: After that it's curl up in front of the fire and knit. Have a good day, stay dry and warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Here you go https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/product-categories/goldfish-crackers/


Well I never. You learn something new every day xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


What a relief for you. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey but the sun is shining. I havr meeting this morning and then I plan tò sit and pllay with fabric this afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone x


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've had a cup of tea with marg, our first this year. We discussed the soaps and that was about it. She was telling me the other day that our local Catholic Church was broken into a week or so ago. They took £1000. And the old deeds for the church. They are requesting that the deeds be returned. With a bit of luck the devil will strike them down. How low can you get eh?
> 
> Well, I've no news again. I'm trying to do a job each day and this morning was sorting rubbish and washing bedding.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love yawl.


That's just wicked. Have a good day, don't overdo it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
> The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
> Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
> Feeling like lasagna today.


Hi Trish, Kody will forgive you and will feel better for your TLC! Lasagne sounds really good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> How did you like The Favourite? We watched it last night on Kody box. Queen Anne....interesting to say the least. Her abode was beautiful though! xoxo


Yes, I loved the costumes, interiors and the beautiful buildings and its a more or less true story. Filmed at Hatfield House and Hampton Court!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


Sorry I couldn't make it. Have fun xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


Hurray, hurray, hurray!! Really happy for you both, good times are a-comin'!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I remember once when I was talking to other dog walkers out on the road and Kody came up to me and peed on my leg.. the rest had a good chuckle, I was embarrassed for my dog. :sm12:


Was he trying to tell you that you'd been chatting for too long?!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it. Have fun xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing, frosty Wales, it was going to hit at least -6 in the night and I don't think it's climbed much this morning. Off shopping later, back to the same old routine but I might try and get enough food to last two weeks. I should get stocked up a bit just in case we get snowed in this winter but don't want to get too much in in case we get a buyer who wants to move quickly. :sm23: :sm23: After that it's curl up in front of the fire and knit. Have a good day, stay dry and warm. xx


We will all have our fingers crossed, that the next viewer absolutely loves the property, house & the weather conditions so much, that they want to move at super speed. You have been on hold, for far too long now, and it is time to move! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Sunshine and wind today.
Knit Night was fun. I started another project so I could have something simple to knit at Knit Night. I'm going to try to knit it ONLY at Knit Night as I have 2 shawls on the go as well. We kept hearing voices as construction was going on in the unit next store. We could hear them perfectly, including swearing as something fell. The construction guys came into the yarn store just as we were talking about Richard Devrieze's small balls. We all started giggling and the construction guys looked very nervous. I also found out that one of the ladies who teaches some of the classes in the LYS also taught at one of the high schools in Cobourg and taught several of the people who come to Knit Night.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey but the sun is shining. I havr meeting this morning and then I plan tò sit and pllay with fabric this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone x


Good evening from a not so hot South Australia. We have a couple of days of cool change now, before the next lot of high temperatures. A little reprieve is good, now & then! ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


Beautiful. I may need to do one of these.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


I hope you had a lovely meetup. 
You'll have to make yourself some mitts.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


Have a great catchup with Lifeline, wish I was on the Bus with you! Although I daresay that I would be well and truly sick of your winter, before a week was out! ????????????????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey but the sun is shining. I havr meeting this morning and then I plan tò sit and pllay with fabric this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone x


Happy Friday.
Have an enjoyable afternoon with your fabric.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


that is gorgeous, almost makes me wish our winters were much colder.????????☃⛄


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing, frosty Wales, it was going to hit at least -6 in the night and I don't think it's climbed much this morning. Off shopping later, back to the same old routine but I might try and get enough food to last two weeks. I should get stocked up a bit just in case we get snowed in this winter but don't want to get too much in in case we get a buyer who wants to move quickly. :sm23: :sm23: After that it's curl up in front of the fire and knit. Have a good day, stay dry and warm. xx


That's a hard choice, getting enough to last a snow-in without getting too much.
I need to clean out the freezer. I know there are some things in there that can no longer be redeemed. Mum is at my sister's for 10 days to babysit their cat while they go on vacation so now may be the best time. I just need a stretch of a couple of days that will stay below freezing so I can put the food in the garage while I'm defrosting the freezer.
Have a nice time curled up in front of the fire.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Just a small question; to me a spatula is a long, slim metal utensil, and my eggflip has a flat, square blade on the end of a long handle; which makes it good to flip pancakes also.


The pancake flipper pan is a double pan with a hinge.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing, frosty Wales, it was going to hit at least -6 in the night and I don't think it's climbed much this morning. Off shopping later, back to the same old routine but I might try and get enough food to last two weeks. I should get stocked up a bit just in case we get snowed in this winter but don't want to get too much in in case we get a buyer who wants to move quickly. :sm23: :sm23: After that it's curl up in front of the fire and knit. Have a good day, stay dry and warm. xx


Morning. Good luck on shopping for two weeks. I tend to have a new list every week even when I try to plan ahead. Of course if need be we would survive off the pantry for an extra week or two. Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Well I never. You learn something new every day xx


Those crackers have been around for many years. Long lasting milk, I assume has been around for many years, but we never heard of it. Is the milk only offered by one company. Reading Mr. Google made it seem like only one company ultrapasteurized the milk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I remember once when I was talking to other dog walkers out on the road and Kody came up to me and peed on my leg.. the rest had a good chuckle, I was embarrassed for my dog. :sm12:


Oh Kody!!! I guess he couldn't reach any other vertical surface.
I once had my purse sprayed by one of my cats. I had taken my purse to a nearby barn when I heard there was a litter of kittens there and the barn cats had rubbed on my purse. When I got home my cat decided to spray my purse to get rid of their scent. That was the only time that he ever sprayed. I had to get rid of the purse. NOTHING would get rid of that smell.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Papers all signed. We have about 67 days to vacate (or sooner if we close sooner than the time allocated). Such a relief to at least have this taken care of. Scary part now is deciding on a new home for us. It will happen. xxxooo


I know what you will be doing for the next 60 days. I hope you find the right home quickly. And there are no hiccups when trying to complete the sale.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey but the sun is shining. I havr meeting this morning and then I plan tò sit and pllay with fabric this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone x


Happy Friday to you. I have had the urge to play with fabric lately. I have several queen size flat sheet that would make wonderful sleepwear for the greatgrands. I would use the pattern I used for my son and daughter and also used for my granddaughters to make them for my greatgrands. Buying sewing patterns can be expensive but some never go out of style.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Here you go https://www.pepperidgefarm.com/product-categories/goldfish-crackers/





Barn-dweller said:


> Oh thanks, I'll sleep peacefully tonight now. Actually they look quite yummy as well as fun. xx


The only problem is they are little so it's easy to eat too many of them.

:sm01:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Our temperature is about the same as yours. We also are predicted a sunshiny day. Some how 0 degrees feels warmer when the sun is out. I am envious of you getting to spend time with Lifeline.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Quacker's!


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:

I found duck crackers at Costco. Ha ha.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> After the vet saw Woody, that cat evaded me for a whole week! He was really pissed at me! :sm15:


That's normal cat behaviour. I once had one weird cat who liked the vet and jumped back up on the exam table for extra pets from her. Every other cat that I know tries to avoid the vet.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


I absolutely love it. When I saw the first picture I preferred the one done with the black yarn. Now that it is completely it really trips my trigger. Makes me remember to not judge my projects until they are finished. Nice work on your part.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The pancake flipper pan is a double pan with a hinge.


The Spatula is what I was asking about. I don't have a photo of a spatula, but to me it is a long blunt, slender metal implement, used more for spreading icing, or something similar, on a cake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Thats the worst kind of windshield ice, I used to take a kettle of cold water to try and melt it but it would freeze up again as the car didn't warm up inside fast enough to help. Almost had to take an extra 3/4 before I could get to work on time. Glad those days are past. xxx


I had a bottle of ice-melter once for the windshield but I found I would use the entire bottle and it was getting too expensive. So now I leave enough time to clear the window and let the car warm up. My drive to work is 45 minutes on a good day, so I have plenty of time for the entire car to warm up.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I like the soft colors of your knit night project. Waiting to see how the Pam yarn color works up with the softer colors.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Sunshine and wind today.
> Knit Night was fun. I started another project so I could have something simple to knit at Knit Night. I'm going to try to knit it ONLY at Knit Night as I have 2 shawls on the go as well. We kept hearing voices as construction was going on in the unit next store. We could hear them perfectly, including swearing as something fell. The construction guys came into the yarn store just as we were talking about Richard Devrieze's small balls. We all started giggling and the construction guys looked very nervous. I also found out that one of the ladies who teaches some of the classes in the LYS also taught at one of the high schools in Cobourg and taught several of the people who come to Knit Night.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Those crackers have been around for many years. Long lasting milk, I assume has been around for many years, but we never heard of it. Is the milk only offered by one company. Reading Mr. Google made it seem like only one company ultrapasteurized the milk.


The Long life Milk is produced by many different companies, in many different countries, throughout the world, I would think. ????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
> The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
> Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
> Feeling like lasagna today.


Stay inside safe from the storm, Hopefully the winds won't be as bad.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Oh Kody!!! I guess he couldn't reach any other vertical surface.
> I once had my purse sprayed by one of my cats. I had taken my purse to a nearby barn when I heard there was a litter of kittens there and the barn cats had rubbed on my purse. When I got home my cat decided to spray my purse to get rid of their scent. That was the only time that he ever sprayed. I had to get rid of the purse. NOTHING would get rid of that smell.


Your cat obviously didn't like your items smelling of a different cat!????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I've had a cup of tea with marg, our first this year. We discussed the soaps and that was about it. She was telling me the other day that our local Catholic Church was broken into a week or so ago. They took £1000. And the old deeds for the church. They are requesting that the deeds be returned. With a bit of luck the devil will strike them down. How low can you get eh?
> 
> Well, I've no news again. I'm trying to do a job each day and this morning was sorting rubbish and washing bedding.
> 
> Hope you are all ok. Love yawl.


What in the world would they do with the deeds? Do they sell for a lot of money over there? I can only hope that they get caught.
I'm lucky if I get one thing done a day. I'd rather knit after work, which is why my weekends are crazy filled with chores.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Happy Friday to you. I have had the urge to play with fabric lately. I have several queen size flat sheet that would make wonderful sleepwear for the greatgrands. I would use the pattern I used for my son and daughter and also used for my granddaughters to make them for my greatgrands. Buying sewing patterns can be expensive but some never go out of style.


I never thought of using sheets for pjs, I mightjust have to consider that option, next time some children need some pj's. Thanks for that idea! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Those crackers have been around for many years. Long lasting milk, I assume has been around for many years, but we never heard of it. Is the milk only offered by one company. Reading Mr. Google made it seem like only one company ultrapasteurized the milk.


I haven't seen it here either. Maybe because we live close to dairy producing areas. It's easy to get fresh (pasteurized, homogenized, processed) milk every day.

eta. I just did some checking. The milk in the tetra packs that are on the shelf instead of in the refridgerated sections are long lasting (UHT) milk. That's why they don't need to be refrigerated. I've never liked the taste of the tetra pack milk.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> The Spatula is what I was asking about. I don't have a photo of a spatula, but to me it is a long blunt, slender metal implement, used more for spreading icing, or something similar, on a cake.


Seems we all have a different name for the same utensil. To me, you pictured a pancake turner and to my grandson it is a spatula. To me a spatula is a flexible blade on a handle used to scrape clean a bowl or pan. To me what you are calling a spatula is an icing spatula.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a lovely Friday.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> 
> I found duck crackers at Costco. Ha ha.


This isn't the correct brand, but the biscuits are similar. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's normal cat behaviour. I once had one weird cat who liked the vet and jumped back up on the exam table for extra pets from her. Every other cat that I know tries to avoid the vet.


She was a sensible cat, she knew the Vet helped her stay healthy! :sm04:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> The Long life Milk is produced by many different companies, in many different countries, throughout the world, I would think. ????


You are correct. I see that Walmart even offers it. The price of a quart is higher than the price of a gallon of fresh milk. Guess I am better off buying the gallons.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't seen it here either. Maybe because we live close to dairy producing areas. It's easy to get fresh (pasteurized, homogenized, processed) milk every day.
> 
> eta. I just did some checking. The milk in the tetra packs that are on the shelf instead of in the refridgerated sections are long lasting (UHT) milk. That's why they don't need to be refrigerated. I've never liked the taste of the tetra pack milk.


I find that each brand of milk has its own taste, but I have Lactose free milk, and that is a whole new ballpark, as far as taste goes! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Seems we all have a different name for the same utensil. To me, you pictured a pancake turner and to my grandson it is a spatula. To me a spatula is a flexible blade on a handle used to scrape clean a bowl or pan. To me what you are calling a spatula is an icing spatula.


And so the entire English Language just gets more complicated, because the words have different meanings, depending on where one grows up, and not just which country, but which state or County within a particular country! I suppose that would be the same with any language, that was transported to another country, and became the main Language in that new country!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> You are correct. I see that Walmart even offers it. The price of a quart is higher than the price of a gallon of fresh milk. Guess I am better off buying the gallons.


Ours are all in Litres, and is usually cheaper than the "Fresh" Milk. I still only think of the milk coming straight from the animal, with no middle man, as fresh milk. That is what I grew up on, and didn't have shop purchased milk until I was 17 years old, and I had to leave home to get a job! I found the pasteurised milk tasted a lot different to the farm fresh milk. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

I am going to watch some tv now, and work on a blanket I have begun, for one of the dgds, I want to give it to whoever it works out to be for, at the beginning of Winter, and not in 4 years time! ???????????? 
Goodnight all, I hope you all have an enjoyable day, even you Mav, even though you are working! ×o×o×o

I updated my phone, as a Christmas present for myself, I have been patiently waiting for a Samsung Note phone to be released, at about the same time as I needed a new phone, since my Note 4 stopped working, and it happened at just the right time last year. So now I have the Note 9, and I love it. 
I don't have to fight with tiny key boards anymore, because now I can just use the stylus (pen) that comes with it, and write my posts on the Phone screen. It is so much easier for me! :sm23: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


-1.5 here. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck on shopping for two weeks. I tend to have a new list every week even when I try to plan ahead. Of course if need be we would survive off the pantry for an extra week or two. Enjoy your Friday.


Well got enough food for well over two weeks, might need fresh veg and milk but DH can get those when he goes for his papers, now I have no reason to go out in the cold. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Well got enough food for well over two weeks, might need fresh veg and milk but DH can get those when he goes for his papers, now I have no reason to go out in the cold. xx :sm09:


Hang in there. Spring is on the way. Once I know the minutes of sunlight are increasing I feel better. Even if it seems to take forever to see the improvement.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased that bit is all over, at least you can get going now, to be honest I'm quite envious and would love to be in your position, happy house hunting. xx


Thank you, and I totally understand how you're feeling. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> What a relief for you. Xxx


It is. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


Thank you for giving her hugs from all of us. Tell her we miss her!!! Love and hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hurray, hurray, hurray!! Really happy for you both, good times are a-comin'!! Xxxx


We can hope!!! Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


It's beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


That is fantastic xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Sunshine and wind today.
> Knit Night was fun. I started another project so I could have something simple to knit at Knit Night. I'm going to try to knit it ONLY at Knit Night as I have 2 shawls on the go as well. We kept hearing voices as construction was going on in the unit next store. We could hear them perfectly, including swearing as something fell. The construction guys came into the yarn store just as we were talking about Richard Devrieze's small balls. We all started giggling and the construction guys looked very nervous. I also found out that one of the ladies who teaches some of the classes in the LYS also taught at one of the high schools in Cobourg and taught several of the people who come to Knit Night.


Glad you had such a great time last night! Wonderful yarns! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I know what you will be doing for the next 60 days. I hope you find the right home quickly. And there are no hiccups when trying to complete the sale.


Thank you! I hope all those things, too! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 1'C (34'F). Sunshine and wind today.
> Knit Night was fun. I started another project so I could have something simple to knit at Knit Night. I'm going to try to knit it ONLY at Knit Night as I have 2 shawls on the go as well. We kept hearing voices as construction was going on in the unit next store. We could hear them perfectly, including swearing as something fell. The construction guys came into the yarn store just as we were talking about Richard Devrieze's small balls. We all started giggling and the construction guys looked very nervous. I also found out that one of the ladies who teaches some of the classes in the LYS also taught at one of the high schools in Cobourg and taught several of the people who come to Knit Night.


 Very pretty, they'll go well together!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Have a great catchup with Lifeline, wish I was on the Bus with you! Although I daresay that I would be well and truly sick of your winter, before a week was out! ????????????????????????????


I'm sick of it for sure!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Those crackers have been around for many years. Long lasting milk, I assume has been around for many years, but we never heard of it. Is the milk only offered by one company. Reading Mr. Google made it seem like only one company ultrapasteurized the milk.


Different supermarkets seem to stock different brands but it probably all comes from the same place!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Happy Friday to you. I have had the urge to play with fabric lately. I have several queen size flat sheet that would make wonderful sleepwear for the greatgrands. I would use the pattern I used for my son and daughter and also used for my granddaughters to make them for my greatgrands. Buying sewing patterns can be expensive but some never go out of style.


That's true and they can always be adapted to bring them up to date. Mrs P has a large collection of vintage patterns!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I absolutely love it. When I saw the first picture I preferred the one done with the black yarn. Now that it is completely it really trips my trigger. Makes me remember to not judge my projects until they are finished. Nice work on your part.


Thank you dear friend, I wore it today and it feels good, lovely and warm!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The Spatula is what I was asking about. I don't have a photo of a spatula, but to me it is a long blunt, slender metal implement, used more for spreading icing, or something similar, on a cake.


I know what you mean, I would call that a palette knife!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> What in the world would they do with the deeds? Do they sell for a lot of money over there? I can only hope that they get caught.
> I'm lucky if I get one thing done a day. I'd rather knit after work, which is why my weekends are crazy filled with chores.


I hope they are not seeking a ransom for their return! :sm25: :sm14:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Yup, I check back. The Mustang language I understand. That is if you are talking about a Ford Mustang. Do you measure miles per gallon? or liter?


Another irony from when we joined Europe. We drive in miles per gallon, but buy by the litre!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are correct. I see that Walmart even offers it. The price of a quart is higher than the price of a gallon of fresh milk. Guess I am better off buying the gallons.


I will check out the price of fresh milk compared to long life, when I next go shopping!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am going to watch some tv now, and work on a blanket I have begun, for one of the dgds, I want to give it to whoever it works out to be for, at the beginning of Winter, and not in 4 years time! ????????????
> Goodnight all, I hope you all have an enjoyable day, even you Mav, even though you are working! ×o×o×o
> 
> I updated my phone, as a Christmas present for myself, I have been patiently waiting for a Samsung Note phone to be released, at about the same time as I needed a new phone, since my Note 4 stopped working, and it happened at just the right time last year. So now I have the Note 9, and I love it.
> I don't have to fight with tiny key boards anymore, because now I can just use the stylus (pen) that comes with it, and write my posts on the Phone screen. It is so much easier for me! :sm23: :sm06: :sm16:


I did look at those when I got my new phone recently but the monthly contract worked out at an awful lot more than I was paying. I got a Sony ZX1, really pleased with it so far!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> -1.5 here. xxxx


Brrrrrrrrr!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Had a lovely few hours with our Lifeline, had a good chat, a look round some charity shops and a very nice fish & chip lunch! She sends love to you all and will be back here before too long, I'm sure. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good afternoon, it's a torrent rainy day, supposed to be another storm coming although not as bad as the last. Was reading that storm was the most damaging in Hydro history here....never want to repeat it!
> The fires gone out but not really needed till later as it is quite warm outside.
> Kody's going to get a day at the spa, I've been neglecting him, so nails and a good check and grooming today... he's going to hate it!
> Feeling like lasagna today.


i feel like lasagna every day. It's my favourite!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I will check out the price of fresh milk compared to long life, when I next go shopping!!


For me A gallon of fresh milk is $1.69 and a quart 1/4 gallon is $1.98.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> No kidding! Sent an email off to our attorney that papers are all signed and he got back that he's a bit speechless. I am, too. It seems kind of surreal. :sm06: xxxooo


It must, after all this time.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Well got enough food for well over two weeks, might need fresh veg and milk but DH can get those when he goes for his papers, now I have no reason to go out in the cold. xx :sm09:


That is good, no - one should ever have to go out in the cold! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing, frosty Wales, it was going to hit at least -6 in the night and I don't think it's climbed much this morning. Off shopping later, back to the same old routine but I might try and get enough food to last two weeks. I should get stocked up a bit just in case we get snowed in this winter but don't want to get too much in in case we get a buyer who wants to move quickly. :sm23: :sm23: After that it's curl up in front of the fire and knit. Have a good day, stay dry and warm. xx


It's bad that you're so cold. I would never leave the fireside! It's been another lovely day here, and the sky was orange not long ago. Dark now and dismal.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but we only have 4'C!! I am standing at a bus stop on the way to meeting our Lifeline for a catch up, will give her hugs from all of you! Will do catch up when I'm on the bus and my hands aren't freezing!! Xxxx


Thanks for the hug to Rebecca from me. Did she send me one back?


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> For me A gallon of fresh milk is $1.69 and a quart 1/4 gallon is $1.98.


That's ridiculous, one would think the price of a quart would be about a quarter of the price of a gallon. Someone seems to be playing games with the pricing!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


That's a lovely one. Wear it, it's wasted keeping the stair post warm!


----------



## jinx

My chore of the day was to clean out the bins I keep in the drawer on my small computer table. The drawer was meant for a keyboard. I put Tupperware bins in there and throw everything from soup to nuts in there. Threw out half the paperwork from one bin and filed several patterns into their binders. I took the misplaced tools from the other bin and put them into my toolbox. How can it take over an hour to do such a small chore. Shirt is still not ironed.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> That's ridiculous, one would think the price of a quart would be about a quarter of the price of a gallon. Someone seems to be playing games with the pricing!


There is extra processing and packaging used for the UHT milk. It probably is not a big seller around here as no one I mentioned it to even knew it was available.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> -1.5 here. xxxx


It is strange that you are always so much colder than the rest of us. No wonder you want to move.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> For me A gallon of fresh milk is $1.69 and a quart 1/4 gallon is $1.98.


So the quart is the long-life? Wow, that's quite a difference in price. I suppose you could get one container to keep for emergencies but you are definitely better off with the fresh. I don't think I have ever seen gallon containers of milk over here, I shal check that out too. Of course, everything is bigger in America!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for the hug to Rebecca from me. Did she send me one back?


Of course, haven't you got it yet?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That's ridiculous, one would think the price of a quart would be about a quarter of the price of a gallon. Someone seems to be playing games with the pricing!


I think the quart price is for long-life and the other is for fresh Judi.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That's a lovely one. Wear it, it's wasted keeping the stair post warm!


Tee-hee! Yes, I wore it today and it was very cosy!! The stair post is now complaining that I stole its scarf!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My chore of the day was to clean out the bins I keep in the drawer on my small computer table. The drawer was meant for a keyboard. I put Tupperware bins in there and throw everything from soup to nuts in there. Threw out half the paperwork from one bin and filed several patterns into their binders. I took the misplaced tools from the other bin and put them into my toolbox. How can it take over an hour to do such a small chore. Shirt is still not ironed.


It'll keep, it's too cold for shirts!!
:sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I will check out the price of fresh milk compared to long life, when I next go shopping!!


We paid £3 for two 4 litre bottles. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's bad that you're so cold. I would never leave the fireside! It's been another lovely day here, and the sky was orange not long ago. Dark now and dismal.


The temperature didn't get over zero today, don't intend to go out for a long time now. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It is strange that you are always so much colder than the rest of us. No wonder you want to move.


It doesn't help that we are so rural which is always colder than towns and cities. The frost hasn't moved today. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> We paid £3 for two 4 litre bottles. xxxx


So you paid about $1.91 a gallon? 4 litre is about a gallon and 3 pounds is $3.82.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I got up at 5am because I woke up and my mind was full of thoughts I wish would go away. So, I've been tired all day. My battery is going to run out on this iPad tonight so I'm just visiting. Love you all


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We paid £3 for two 4 litre bottles. xxxx


Is that fresh or longlife and what's that in gallons?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So you paid about $1.91 a gallon? 4 litre is about a gallon and 3 pounds is $3.82.


Well done on working that out!! :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I got up at 5am because I woke up and my mind was full of thoughts I wish would go away. So, I've been tired all day. My battery is going to run out on this iPad tonight so I'm just visiting. Love you all


Sounds like your own battery might run out soon, have an early night and get them re-charged!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think the quart price is for long-life and the other is for fresh Judi.


that might explain it, but there isn't such a large difference in UHT& Fresh here, that I have noticed. I will have to check, next time we do some shopping! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


Well done, the colour gradient's are beautiful. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Good evening from a not so hot South Australia. We have a couple of days of cool change now, before the next lot of high temperatures. A little reprieve is good, now & then! ????????


My head can't wrap around that it's winter and you're cooking! xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Well done, the colour gradient's are beautiful. xoxoxo


Thanks Trish, it's wrapped around my shoulders right now!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's a hard choice, getting enough to last a snow-in without getting too much.
> I need to clean out the freezer. I know there are some things in there that can no longer be redeemed. Mum is at my sister's for 10 days to babysit their cat while they go on vacation so now may be the best time. I just need a stretch of a couple of days that will stay below freezing so I can put the food in the garage while I'm defrosting the freezer.
> Have a nice time curled up in front of the fire.


Garbage day today, unloaded the freezer of all the food that was lost in the storm after holding on to it through Christmas. Bear still around. Now I can start over again making meals to put away. You're going to be lonely without Mom! xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Oh Kody!!! I guess he couldn't reach any other vertical surface.
> I once had my purse sprayed by one of my cats. I had taken my purse to a nearby barn when I heard there was a litter of kittens there and the barn cats had rubbed on my purse. When I got home my cat decided to spray my purse to get rid of their scent. That was the only time that he ever sprayed. I had to get rid of the purse. NOTHING would get rid of that smell.


Yes, they are so territorial aren't they, I hope it wasn't your favourite purse! xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Friday to you. I have had the urge to play with fabric lately. I have several queen size flat sheet that would make wonderful sleepwear for the greatgrands. I would use the pattern I used for my son and daughter and also used for my granddaughters to make them for my greatgrands. Buying sewing patterns can be expensive but some never go out of style.


I kept most of mine, many are coming back, it's just that I don't wear that size anymore. :sm19:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> 
> I found duck crackers at Costco. Ha ha.


As Josephine mentioned... who would of thought, learn something new everyday!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's normal cat behaviour. I once had one weird cat who liked the vet and jumped back up on the exam table for extra pets from her. Every other cat that I know tries to avoid the vet.


Rico dog has been at the vets for 2 days now, he has pancreatitis, vet thinks he's on the upswing. That's going to be one big vet bill for DD2.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had a bottle of ice-melter once for the windshield but I found I would use the entire bottle and it was getting too expensive. So now I leave enough time to clear the window and let the car warm up. My drive to work is 45 minutes on a good day, so I have plenty of time for the entire car to warm up.


I just learned that if I put half a bottle (plastic 500ml water bottle ) of water with 100g of calcium chloride ice melter it, it will heat up to 100F and can be floated to keep my fish tanks warm. So much better than spending 24 hrs a day boiling water on the wood stove to put in bottles. Also I can stick heat packs for hands to the outside of the glass. I'm getting some mylar emergency blankets to hold the heat in for the next time. Have battery air pumps now too!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I haven't seen it here either. Maybe because we live close to dairy producing areas. It's easy to get fresh (pasteurized, homogenized, processed) milk every day.
> 
> eta. I just did some checking. The milk in the tetra packs that are on the shelf instead of in the refridgerated sections are long lasting (UHT) milk. That's why they don't need to be refrigerated. I've never liked the taste of the tetra pack milk.


I find they taste odd too, would rather use canned in a pinch.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely few hours with our Lifeline, had a good chat, a look round some charity shops and a very nice fish & chip lunch! She sends love to you all and will be back here before too long, I'm sure. xxxx


Glad you had such a lovely time with Rebecca. xoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> i feel like lasagna every day. It's my favourite!


I will remember this! xoxox


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


Well that's absolutely brilliant. ???????????? i think I'm in love LoL


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Glad you had such a lovely time with Rebecca. xoxox


What she said. X


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> My chore of the day was to clean out the bins I keep in the drawer on my small computer table. The drawer was meant for a keyboard. I put Tupperware bins in there and throw everything from soup to nuts in there. Threw out half the paperwork from one bin and filed several patterns into their binders. I took the misplaced tools from the other bin and put them into my toolbox. How can it take over an hour to do such a small chore. Shirt is still not ironed.


Amazing how much gets into drawers that we think we need. It is satisfying to get it the way you like it again though! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Garbage day today, unloaded the freezer of all the food that was lost in the storm after holding on to it through Christmas. Bear still around. Now I can start over again making meals to put away. You're going to be lonely without Mom! xox


Good job done there Trish, I bet that bear would have loved to tuck in to that waste food!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I kept most of mine, many are coming back, it's just that I don't wear that size anymore. :sm19:


Not difficult to up or down size them! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I got up at 5am because I woke up and my mind was full of thoughts I wish would go away. So, I've been tired all day. My battery is going to run out on this iPad tonight so I'm just visiting. Love you all


Wish you a better day tomorrow Susan, keep both your batteries charged. ❤ xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Not difficult to up or down size them! Xxxx


Yes, you're right, but you're a qualified seamstress dearest June!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Rico dog has been at the vets for 2 days now, he has pancreatitis, vet thinks he's on the upswing. That's going to be one big vet bill for DD2.


Oh bless, I bet he's been miserable but glad he's on the mend. Also happy that's not _your_ vet bill!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I just learned that if I put half a bottle (plastic 500ml water bottle ) of water with 100g of calcium chloride ice melter it, it will heat up to 100F and can be floated to keep my fish tanks warm. So much better than spending 24 hrs a day boiling water on the wood stove to put in bottles. Also I can stick heat packs for hands to the outside of the glass. I'm getting some mylar emergency blankets to hold the heat in for the next time. Have battery air pumps now too!


Your going to be very well prepared but still hope you don't need to be!!


----------



## Islander

See many of you on here tonight.. wonder where Jacky is? Hopefully tucked in front of the fire with her needles! Windy and wet here today. Spending a cozy day in the kitchen with Mr J watching 9 ball with Ronnie Sullivan and drinking lots of tea. Sending hugs to you all. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I find they taste odd too, would rather use canned in a pinch.


You get used to it!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Your going to be very well prepared but still hope you don't need to be!!


I wasn't prepared at all for the last one, have an emergency kit started now filled with everything I need. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Well that's absolutely brilliant. ???????????? i think I'm in love LoL


Thanks dear, tis pretty isn't it? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh bless, I bet he's been miserable but glad he's on the mend. Also happy that's not _your_ vet bill!! Xxxx


I contributed... :sm17:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Well that's absolutely brilliant. ???????????? i think I'm in love LoL


Hi Angela, are you working on your purple sets yet! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I got up at 5am because I woke up and my mind was full of thoughts I wish would go away. So, I've been tired all day. My battery is going to run out on this iPad tonight so I'm just visiting. Love you all


Sounds as though your battery is going to run out soon as well, hope you sleep better tonight. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes, you're right, but you're a qualified seamstress dearest June!


Not really, I'd show you if I could!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> See many of you on here tonight.. wonder where Jacky is? Hopefully tucked in front of the fire with her needles! Windy and wet here today. Spending a cozy day in the kitchen with Mr J watching 9 ball with Ronnie Sullivan and drinking lots of tea. Sending hugs to you all. xoxo


That does sound cosy, enjoy!! Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though your battery is going to run out soon as well, hope you sleep better tonight. xx


What took you so long to get here sister! xxx :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though your battery is going to run out soon as well, hope you sleep better tonight. xx


I said that! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Is that fresh or longlife and what's that in gallons?!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


It's Cravendale which is fresh just extra filtered. There's about 4.4 litres to the gallon. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I contributed... :sm17:


Lovely mum!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds like your own battery might run out soon, have an early night and get them re-charged!! xxxx


Please remove yourself from my head. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It's Cravendale which is fresh just extra filtered. There's about 4.4 litres to the gallon. xxxx


Did you go away to work that out? :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Please remove yourself from my head. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


But its so interesting in there!!????


----------



## London Girl

Off to watch TV now, see you all in the morning, sweet dreams! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> See many of you on here tonight.. wonder where Jacky is? Hopefully tucked in front of the fire with her needles! Windy and wet here today. Spending a cozy day in the kitchen with Mr J watching 9 ball with Ronnie Sullivan and drinking lots of tea. Sending hugs to you all. xoxo


I'm here, still cold here and will be again tonight -7 forecast, yes fire and needles to the fore. xx


----------



## Islander

Just noticed the cyclamens on my front porch are flowering, out even before the snowdrops.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What took you so long to get here sister! xxx :sm02:


Catching up and having tea, now ready to settle down and watch the soaps. xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm here, still cold here and will be again tonight -7 forecast, yes fire and needles to the fore. xx


Have a good evening, I'm off to start my day. ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Did you go away to work that out? :sm09: xxxx


Actually I knew that, don't know why or how, just another bit of useless information lodged in the mind somewhere. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Off to watch TV now, see you all in the morning, sweet dreams! Xxxx


And to you also! hugs xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> But its so interesting in there!!????


Oh heck I wonder what else you are finding in there, if you find any spare brain cells please activate them. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Just noticed the cyclamens on my front porch are flowering, out even before the snowdrops.


Funny you should say that, just noticed today our daffodil bulbs are just peeking through the grass. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


Very nice!!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Amazing how much gets into drawers that we think we need. It is satisfying to get it the way you like it again though! xxx


I have crazy little things that I might only use once a year. Bobby pins, safety pins, nail clippers, rubber bands, marbles, zip strips, chap stick, credit cards, key chains, carabiner, buttons, beads, lead for pencils, and 5 tiny tiny brushes. As I typed those things I wondered how many things those across the pond would call something else. If I need something it is sure to be in that bin or for sure in the larger drawer in the kitchen. If it is not there I do not need it. 
:sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> It's Cravendale which is fresh just extra filtered. There's about 4.4 litres to the gallon. xxxx[/quote
> 
> I was talking about U.S. gallons not imperial gallons. One U.S. gallon= 3.78541 liters. So it is fresh milk sold in a cooler and not on the shelf?


----------



## jinx

Sorry the pup is suffering. Thanks for posting that. Every once in awhile I think I might like a pet. Then I read these stories and decide against getting one.


Islander said:


> I contributed... :sm17:


----------



## jinx

I was quite happy sleeping until 5 a.m. Some "experts" say if you cannot sleep because your mind is racing you should write those thoughts down on paper. 
That supposedly lets the mind relax so you can sleep and deal with the thoughts later in the a.m. I always have pen and paper on my bedside dresser. Hope you get good rest tonight.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I got up at 5am because I woke up and my mind was full of thoughts I wish would go away. So, I've been tired all day. My battery is going to run out on this iPad tonight so I'm just visiting. Love you all


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> that might explain it, but there isn't such a large difference in UHT& Fresh here, that I have noticed. I will have to check, next time we do some shopping! :sm06: :sm16:


Our prices are goofy for smaller amounts of fresh milk. A U.S. half gallon costs $1.01 and a full U.S. gallon costs $1.69. Dairies say the amount of time and the cost of the packaging is the same for either size. The slight difference is because there is less milk.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Cravendale which is fresh just extra filtered. There's about 4.4 litres to the gallon. xxxx[/quote
> 
> I was talking about U.S. gallons not imperial gallons. One U.S. gallon= 3.78541 liters. So it is fresh milk sold in a cooler and not on the shelf?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they're in the cool section of the shop. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely few hours with our Lifeline, had a good chat, a look round some charity shops and a very nice fish & chip lunch! She sends love to you all and will be back here before too long, I'm sure. xxxx


Good to know and glad you had a great time with her. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, tis pretty isn't it? Xxxx


It's absolutely gorgeous, I'm a bit nervous to start one. Tips?


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I was quite happy sleeping until 5 a.m. Some "experts" say if you cannot sleep because your mind is racing you should write those thoughts down on paper.
> That supposedly lets the mind relax so you can sleep and deal with the thoughts later in the a.m. I always have pen and paper on my bedside dresser. Hope you get good rest tonight.


I agree, 
I've used writing to cope with issues for years. It does work.


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Hi Angela, are you working on your purple sets yet! xxx


No, I'm sick... Feels like the flu.
Going through my books for the perfect pattern.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous, I'm a bit nervous to start one. Tips?


They are really quite easy, you're doing two rows with each separate colour, go on try it. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> No, I'm sick... Feels like the flu.
> Going through my books for the perfect pattern.


Sending you lots of love and many warm and healing hugs!!! Get well soon!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> For me A gallon of fresh milk is $1.69 and a quart 1/4 gallon is $1.98.


Ours is 2.39 a gallon!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull Wales but at least all the frost has gone now and I think it is slightly warmer, well not so cold anyway. Nothing to do in the kitchen this morning and as the ironing is all done will have a me day today, hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales but at least all the frost has gone now and I think it is slightly warmer, well not so cold anyway. Nothing to do in the kitchen this morning and as the ironing is all done will have a me day today, hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


Enjoy your day xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales but at least all the frost has gone now and I think it is slightly warmer, well not so cold anyway. Nothing to do in the kitchen this morning and as the ironing is all done will have a me day today, hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


Morning. Maybe spring is on the way. Happy Saturday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Maybe spring is on the way. Happy Saturday.


Morning. The daffodils have started pushing up but no snowdrops yet and they are the first to come. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. The daffodils have started pushing up but no snowdrops yet and they are the first to come. xx


Wow. I looking in the garden yesterday and all I saw was snow and dirt.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. The daffodils have started pushing up but no snowdrops yet and they are the first to come. xx


We have some snowdrops in flower in Surrey, this is early for them here.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little sunny corner of the world. weather has been so wonderful and that makes me feel 20 years younger. Today we plan to visit Mr. Wonderful's aunt and uncle to deliver their Christmas gift. They have so many nieces and nephews that visit them over the holidays that we wait a bit so they do not get overwhelmed. It might sound like a crazy present but we bought postage stamps. I know they love to send cards so the stamps will be used. They get a ton of gift cards which are hard for them to use. Our postage is going up this month. We buy what they call forever stamps. These stamps can be used forever, no matter what the current cost of stamps is. 
Happy day to everyone.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous, I'm a bit nervous to start one. Tips?


Maybea swatch but it is literally only garter stitch and just slipping stitches, once you get started you will be amazed at how easy it is!!! Go on, you are a clever girl, you can do it!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> No, I'm sick... Feels like the flu.
> Going through my books for the perfect pattern.


Awww, I'm sorry, sending you happy healing hugs! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. The daffodils have started pushing up but no snowdrops yet and they are the first to come. xx


I can see the beginnings of the dreaded bluebells where the shed used to be!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little sunny corner of the world. weather has been so wonderful and that makes me feel 20 years younger. Today we plan to visit Mr. Wonderful's aunt and uncle to deliver their Christmas gift. They have so many nieces and nephews that visit them over the holidays that we wait a bit so they do not get overwhelmed. It might sound like a crazy present but we bought postage stamps. I know they love to send cards so the stamps will be used. They get a ton of gift cards which are hard for them to use. Our postage is going up this month. We buy what they call forever stamps. These stamps can be used forever, no matter what the current cost of stamps is.
> Happy day to everyone.


We have those stamps too, they are just labeled 1st or 2nd class, very useful if you remember to stock up before a price increase! I think that gifting the stamps is a wonderful idea, I would certainly welcome that in their circumstances. Have an enjoyable visit!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I can see the beginnings of the dreaded bluebells where the shed used to be!! :sm22: xxxx


They've been lurking there just waiting for a bit of daylight. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They've been lurking there just waiting for a bit of daylight. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I don't mind them there too much as long as they don't start spreading all over the garden again!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't mind them there too much as long as they don't start spreading all over the garden again!!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Which they will of course, as you don't want them to. DH has been willing his to spread. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I have crazy little things that I might only use once a year. Bobby pins, safety pins, nail clippers, rubber bands, marbles, zip strips, chap stick, credit cards, key chains, carabiner, buttons, beads, lead for pencils, and 5 tiny tiny brushes. As I typed those things I wondered how many things those across the pond would call something else. If I need something it is sure to be in that bin or for sure in the larger drawer in the kitchen. If it is not there I do not need it.
> :sm02: :sm09: :sm24:


So that's where I lost my marbles and credit cards! My drawer also has batteries, box opener, screw driver, pliers, outlet safety covers, super glue, and wall hooks.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little sunny corner of the world. weather has been so wonderful and that makes me feel 20 years younger. Today we plan to visit Mr. Wonderful's aunt and uncle to deliver their Christmas gift. They have so many nieces and nephews that visit them over the holidays that we wait a bit so they do not get overwhelmed. It might sound like a crazy present but we bought postage stamps. I know they love to send cards so the stamps will be used. They get a ton of gift cards which are hard for them to use. Our postage is going up this month. We buy what they call forever stamps. These stamps can be used forever, no matter what the current cost of stamps is.
> Happy day to everyone.


That's not crazy at all ! It's wonderful actually. Dd1 and i love to send and receive actual written letters. It's so much more personal, just not always thrifty.
I will bet they are superbly happy with your gift, it's very thoughtful.????


----------



## linkan

Had a rough nights sleep lots of tossing and turning. I feel like i didn't quite get it right, so i think I'll go back and try again. LOL
At the stage of every hair on my body hurts. So thought about shaving. Bent over got dizzy, decided to Heck with that. 
Realized first idea was better so I'm back in bed.. Good night loves see you in the morn-noon????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Wales but at least all the frost has gone now and I think it is slightly warmer, well not so cold anyway. Nothing to do in the kitchen this morning and as the ironing is all done will have a me day today, hopefully. Have a good weekend. xx


Good for you having a me day! You've earned it! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> So that's where I lost my marbles and credit cards! My drawer also has batteries, box opener, screw driver, pliers, outlet safety covers, super glue, and wall hooks.


Oh yes, the batteries got charged and put in their correct box. The wall hooks and screw also got put in their correct home. It also contains a metal tape measure and 11 in one hammer multi tool stay in the bin. Of course it contains many smallish knitting tools. Oh, that would be a good spot to put a container of super glue. I could use the glue to put my marbles back in place as that should surely hold them in place. :sm02: It is rather amazing the amount of items that little bin holds.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Which they will of course, as you don't want them to. DH has been willing his to spread. xxxx


Oh, the ironies of life!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> So that's where I lost my marbles and credit cards! My drawer also has batteries, box opener, screw driver, pliers, outlet safety covers, super glue, and wall hooks.


I think we must all have drawers like that, ours is called the 'muck' drawer and if it's not in there, it's gone!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Had a rough nights sleep lots of tossing and turning. I feel like i didn't quite get it right, so i think I'll go back and try again. LOL
> At the stage of every hair on my body hurts. So thought about shaving. Bent over got dizzy, decided to Heck with that.
> Realized first idea was better so I'm back in bed.. Good night loves see you in the morn-noon????????


Definitely right to give in to whatever makes you feel a little better! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I think we must all have drawers like that, ours is called the 'muck' drawer and if it's not in there, it's gone!!


Ours is called a "junk" drawer and it's full! Going to get a clean out soon, though. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

I just spotted this on the main forum and it made me smile. It's in Spanish so I don't understand it but it makes me think of the sort of weird dream an avid knitter might have after eating cheese late at night!!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510971615700535


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Of course, haven't you got it yet?!!! xxxx


I have now and feel all the better for it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I will remember this! xoxox


I like the sound of that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Just noticed the cyclamens on my front porch are flowering, out even before the snowdrops.


My yellow rose keeps flowering, then the cold nights kill them off in a few days. It never stops.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh heck I wonder what else you are finding in there, if you find any spare brain cells please activate them. xxxx


it's not the cells, it's the spark between them.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I was quite happy sleeping until 5 a.m. Some "experts" say if you cannot sleep because your mind is racing you should write those thoughts down on paper.
> That supposedly lets the mind relax so you can sleep and deal with the thoughts later in the a.m. I always have pen and paper on my bedside dresser. Hope you get good rest tonight.


Jinx, most of the time I wouldn't dare!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I can see the beginnings of the dreaded bluebells where the shed used to be!! :sm22: xxxx


I love my bluebells.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Had a rough nights sleep lots of tossing and turning. I feel like i didn't quite get it right, so i think I'll go back and try again. LOL
> At the stage of every hair on my body hurts. So thought about shaving. Bent over got dizzy, decided to Heck with that.
> Realized first idea was better so I'm back in bed.. Good night loves see you in the morn-noon????????


Have lots of sleep. It's the world's best healer.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I just spotted this on the main forum and it made me smile. It's in Spanish so I don't understand it but it makes me think of the sort of weird dream an avid knitter might have after eating cheese late at night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510971615700535
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the Muppets have been yarn bombed. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> it's not the cells, it's the spark between them.


Oh I lost that ages ago. xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

I got this in the mail today


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I got this in the mail today


Oh go on tell us what it's going to be. xx


----------



## LondonChris

MrB wanted me to iron his 'good' Shirt before we went away. I did suggest he did it but obviously it was the wrong idea. I finally worked out how the iron worked & ironed 2 shirts. He was very impressed & told me he had no idea how to use this iron. We bought it about 2 years ago, still got some wrappings on it. My next task is to teach him how to switch it on. ????



grandma susan said:


> I don't know where my iron is????


----------



## LondonChris

Love the colours!



binkbrice said:


> I got this in the mail today


----------



## LondonChris

I late but hooray, it's been a long time coming... xxx


Miss Pam said:


> So I finally have some news! We are scheduled to sign our paperwork tomorrow late morning. Will have up to 60 days for closing and hopefully another 7 days or so beyond that to be out of our house. If we need/want to close sooner, we need to give them 14 days' notice. It's such a huge relief to finally be getting to this stage. Now we truly do need to find another home to move to. Yikes!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I just spotted this on the main forum and it made me smile. It's in Spanish so I don't understand it but it makes me think of the sort of weird dream an avid knitter might have after eating cheese late at night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510971615700535
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that I think it was awesome!


----------



## LondonChris

Lovely!



London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh go on tell us what it's going to be. xx


Since you twisted my arm......it's going to be fingerless mitts!


----------



## binkbrice

Well I only had 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night because somebody in this house turned the heat up to 73 and I was roasting I would rather sleep cold with blankets on than be hot!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Since you twisted my arm......it's going to be fingerless mitts!


Very sparkly. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Lovely!


Hurrah you've got here, glad you're back now, hope to see you more often now, we missed you. xx


----------



## jinx

Oh, very pretty.


binkbrice said:


> I got this in the mail today


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, my battery is charged...I can now talk to you all now. I've no news again today. I had tea with marg and then went into see Karen. I don't understand Drs. They are putting her on antibiotics for life. So they she'll not get an infection again. Karen and me thought we aren't supposed to be on them long. Well, what do we know????????

It is rumored and I repeat rumored the the church safe has been found in some undergrowth but we don't know if it's in tact. I shall probably have more info when I go to s and b on Monday. I'm sure someone will know.????. I'm only on page 12 so I'm catching up. Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Since Mr. Wonderful lost his thyroid none of his shirts fit him. Therefore this unironed shirt is the only nicer long sleeve shirt he owns. I have the feeling it will not get ironed until he actually needs to wear it. Today I chose to clean toilets as my chore. I will chose anything but iron.


LondonChris said:


> MrB wanted me to iron his 'good' Shirt before we went away. I did suggest he did it but obviously it was the wrong idea. I finally worked out how the iron worked & ironed 2 shirts. He was very impressed & told me he had no idea how to use this iron. We bought it about 2 years ago, still got some wrappings on it. My next task is to teach him how to switch it on. ????


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Much better! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


Well done at last Pam. You've got patience I must say, you'll find a nice house don't worry. We'll be saying this to Jackie and rookie soon. 2019 is going to be good for you.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Well I only had 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night because somebody in this house turned the heat up to 73 and I was roasting I would rather sleep cold with blankets on than be hot!


I am very fussy what the temperature in the house is. It must be 71 during the day and 70 at night. I cannot believe how quickly I realize if it is even one degree warmer or colder. I think you like it even colder than I do. Hope tonight you get a better nights sleep.


----------



## jinx

I also like when Chris visits with us. I miss her pleasant chit chat when she stays away.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah you've got here, glad you're back now, hope to see you more often now, we missed you. xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> Here is my latest mosaic scarf!


It's lovely jume


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, my battery is charged...I can now talk to you all now. I've no news again today. I had tea with marg and then went into see Karen. I don't understand Drs. They are putting her on antibiotics for life. So they she'll not get an infection again. Karen and me thought we aren't supposed to be on them long. Well, what do we know????????
> 
> It is rumored and I repeat rumored the the church safe has been found in some undergrowth but we don't know if it's in tact. I shall probably have more info when I go to s and b on Monday. I'm sure someone will know.????. I'm only on page 12 so I'm catching up. Xxxx


Doctors have to weigh the pluses and minuses of taking a med. Guess there were more pluses in favor of her staying on the antibiotic. 
You do have news. We love hearing about you and your friends.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I late but hooray, it's been a long time coming... xxx


Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well I only had 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night because somebody in this house turned the heat up to 73 and I was roasting I would rather sleep cold with blankets on than be hot!


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> What in the world would they do with the deeds? Do they sell for a lot of money over there? I can only hope that they get caught.
> I'm lucky if I get one thing done a day. I'd rather knit after work, which is why my weekends are crazy filled with chores.


I failed miserably today and didn't do any jobs, that's soon bored me. Well I did turn the washer on. ????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Well done at last Pam. You've got patience I must say, you'll find a nice house don't worry. We'll be saying this to Jackie and rookie soon. 2019 is going to be good for you.


Thank you, and I sure hope so! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely few hours with our Lifeline, had a good chat, a look round some charity shops and a very nice fish & chip lunch! She sends love to you all and will be back here before too long, I'm sure. xxxx


I'd have loved to be with you but you will live all the way down south girls.....I'm proud of your buys in the charity shop. Girls after my own heart.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I was quite happy sleeping until 5 a.m. Some "experts" say if you cannot sleep because your mind is racing you should write those thoughts down on paper.
> That supposedly lets the mind relax so you can sleep and deal with the thoughts later in the a.m. I always have pen and paper on my bedside dresser. Hope you get good rest tonight.


I just tend to go through that awful night when Albert had his cardiac arrests in here. It just comes on but I'm ok. I did all I could. I might do what you suggest though jinx. (The predictor on this iPad replaces the word jinx for mink......????. Haha


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It looks like the Muppets have been yarn bombed. xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I got this in the mail today


That is really nice, what ya gonna make with it? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> MrB wanted me to iron his 'good' Shirt before we went away. I did suggest he did it but obviously it was the wrong idea. I finally worked out how the iron worked & ironed 2 shirts. He was very impressed & told me he had no idea how to use this iron. We bought it about 2 years ago, still got some wrappings on it. My next task is to teach him how to switch it on. ????


Hi Chris! If he wants shirts then he shall iron them, say I!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Lovely!


Thanks Chris!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am very fussy what the temperature in the house is. It must be 71 during the day and 70 at night. I cannot believe how quickly I realize if it is even one degree warmer or colder. I think you like it even colder than I do. Hope tonight you get a better nights sleep.


I usually have it at 70 all the time so I get uncomfortable quick!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, my battery is charged...I can now talk to you all now. I've no news again today. I had tea with marg and then went into see Karen. I don't understand Drs. They are putting her on antibiotics for life. So they she'll not get an infection again. Karen and me thought we aren't supposed to be on them long. Well, what do we know????????
> 
> It is rumored and I repeat rumored the the church safe has been found in some undergrowth but we don't know if it's in tact. I shall probably have more info when I go to s and b on Monday. I'm sure someone will know.????. I'm only on page 12 so I'm catching up. Xxxx


That seems a sure way to build up an immunity to antibiotics. But as you say what do we know.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Well done at last Pam. You've got patience I must say, you'll find a nice house don't worry. We'll be saying this to Jackie and rookie soon. 2019 is going to be good for you.


Oh I really, really hope so. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am very fussy what the temperature in the house is. It must be 71 during the day and 70 at night. I cannot believe how quickly I realize if it is even one degree warmer or colder. I think you like it even colder than I do. Hope tonight you get a better nights sleep.


We turn the heat off when we go to bed unless it's a prolonged spell of low temperature then we turn it down to 13C/55F. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> We turn the heat off when we go to bed unless it's a prolonged spell of low temperature then we turn it down to 13C/55F. xx


I don't know if I could sleep with it that cold!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I got this in the mail today


It's beautimus !????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I don't know if I could sleep with it that cold!


I open the door in our room to the outside.and have a fan on.and only use a sheet. And it's still to hot.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Well I only had 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night because somebody in this house turned the heat up to 73 and I was roasting I would rather sleep cold with blankets on than be hot!


Mines kept at 68 i let them have an extra degree being winter and all. I think they are getting use to it finally.


----------



## jinx

You are made of stronger stuff than I am. I can add a ton of clothes and stillf not be comfortable if it below 70.


Barn-dweller said:


> We turn the heat off when we go to bed unless it's a prolonged spell of low temperature then we turn it down to 13C/55F. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am very fussy what the temperature in the house is. It must be 71 during the day and 70 at night. I cannot believe how quickly I realize if it is even one degree warmer or colder. I think you like it even colder than I do. Hope tonight you get a better nights sleep.


I'm like that too. I know pretty quickly if anyone has messed with the thermostat. I do 70 during the day and 67 at night. In our Volvo, I was sure that the driver's seat heater was hotter than the passenger seat. DH thought I was crazy, but he finally agreed to ask about the passenger seat heater the next time he took it in for service. Sure enough, it was several degrees cooler. You'd think DH would know better than to doubt me after nearly 47 years!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was a beautiful 55 degrees here today. The golf courses were very busy. I almost got the foldable chairs out of the garage to sit out for awhile, but then I decided to do some laundry.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm like that too. I know pretty quickly if anyone has messed with the thermostat. I do 70 during the day and 67 at night. In our Volvo, I was sure that the driver's seat heater was hotter than the passenger seat. DH thought I was crazy, but he finally agreed to ask about the passenger seat heater the next time he took it in for service. Sure enough, it was several degrees cooler. You'd think DH would know better than to doubt me after nearly 47 years!


I've got a couple of years on you and mine still questions some of the things I say, they don't change. I just sit back and wait 'til he realises I'm right now. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We turn the heat off when we go to bed unless it's a prolonged spell of low temperature then we turn it down to 13C/55F. xx


Same here. xxxooo


----------



## yona

That's a pretty yarn.


----------



## binkbrice

yona said:


> That's a pretty yarn.


Thank you I forgot to say it's from Expression Fiber Arts!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> That seems a sure way to build up an immunity to antibiotics. But as you say what do we know.xx


Or get C-Diff. Sending Karen best wishes. xxx


----------



## linkan

I think it's right... I made a mistake on the end early on. And i went ahead with the border as written. 
We shall see. I'm slow as a snail right now lol.


----------



## linkan

It is easy once you get going.????


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> It is easy once you get going.ð


By goodness that's one repeat done and i think I've got it.. And i quite like it too !???? thank you ladies for the inspiration. 
Now that I've accomplished it in going back to bed ! 
Okay i didn't actually leave bed... But I'm going to put it away and go to sleep lol.
Xoxo


----------



## linkan

The bottom half is rough-ish , but it's straightened out as i go.
Sorry i keep going on about it. But I'm not in y'alls league so I'm kind of proud of this one lol.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> The bottom half is rough-ish , but it's straightened out as i go.
> Sorry i keep going on about it. But I'm not in y'alls league so I'm kind of proud of this one lol.


You should be proud. It's looking great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I think it's right... I made a mistake on the end early on. And i went ahead with the border as written.
> We shall see. I'm slow as a snail right now lol.


That is looking good. Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I got this in the mail today


They are very nice.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I just spotted this on the main forum and it made me smile. It's in Spanish so I don't understand it but it makes me think of the sort of weird dream an avid knitter might have after eating cheese late at night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510971615700535
> 
> 
> 
> The line just says that "her mum weaves it all", nothing more! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> No, I'm sick... Feels like the flu.
> Going through my books for the perfect pattern.


Hope you are feeling much better, very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Garbage day today, unloaded the freezer of all the food that was lost in the storm after holding on to it through Christmas. Bear still around. Now I can start over again making meals to put away. You're going to be lonely without Mom! xox


The bears can have a picnic, with the food from your freezer! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have caught up, but have not got much to chat about atm, so not many comments from me tonight. I hope you all have a great day, and stay warm. I am going to pin the border on a n item I need to finish, for DD1, then do some knitting. I just hope DD 1 likes her gift. ????????
Good night all


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> The bears can have a picnic, with the food from your freezer! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..

Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...

A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.

The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> By goodness that's one repeat done and i think I've got it.. And i quite like it too !???? thank you ladies for the inspiration.
> Now that I've accomplished it in going back to bed !
> Okay i didn't actually leave bed... But I'm going to put it away and go to sleep lol.
> Xoxo


Looking good well done. I might even have a go xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


Stay safe Trish, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think it's right... I made a mistake on the end early on. And i went ahead with the border as written.
> We shall see. I'm slow as a snail right now lol.


Think it looks OK, the pattern will show up better when you've done a bit more. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> The bottom half is rough-ish , but it's straightened out as i go.
> Sorry i keep going on about it. But I'm not in y'alls league so I'm kind of proud of this one lol.


You carry on, it's something new and a new accomplishment, love the colours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey. Picked up DDs mitts to do last and did the thumb, only to realize I hadn't made the mitt long enough so I ripped that and started again.

Out to lunch with the family today to celebrate DDs birthday which is on Tuesday.

Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


Hope you avoid the worst and are still in contact today. Batten down the hatches and sit tight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy but not freezing Wales. Nothing on today yet and as it's Sunday don't expect anything to happen. At least it's nice and peaceful here as they are not felling trees today. Keep seeing bits of mountainside I haven't seen before. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I failed miserably today and didn't do any jobs, that's soon bored me. Well I did turn the washer on. ????


Bovvered? You shouldn't be, it's your house and if you don't feel like it, don't do it. You'll get your va-va-voom back!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> It's lovely jume


Thanks dear, nice and warm too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'd have loved to be with you but you will live all the way down south girls.....I'm proud of your buys in the charity shop. Girls after my own heart.


We missed you, we missed you all!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We turn the heat off when we go to bed unless it's a prolonged spell of low temperature then we turn it down to 13C/55F. xx


We do too, it goes off at about nine and on as soon as I wake up but DH is very mean with the heating as he doesn't feel the cold. I do! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think it's right... I made a mistake on the end early on. And i went ahead with the border as written.
> We shall see. I'm slow as a snail right now lol.


Yep, that's looking very good!! Hope you are feeling better? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It is easy once you get going.????


It is!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> By goodness that's one repeat done and i think I've got it.. And i quite like it too !???? thank you ladies for the inspiration.
> Now that I've accomplished it in going back to bed !
> Okay i didn't actually leave bed... But I'm going to put it away and go to sleep lol.
> Xoxo


Proud of you for persevering, even though you don't feel well!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> The line just says that "her mum weaves it all", nothing more! :sm23: :sm23:


Thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


Stay safe, dear friend! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


Trish, I really hope that the storm calms down, before it hits your area; but if it does hit, I hope that there is minimal damage with no loss of power.
We have had fairly high words here, on and off, for quite a while now, but without the consequences that you have suffered. We only usually Lose power if there has been a dust storm, followed by rain, but it has never been off for longer than 2 days here.

It was during a fairly severe heatwave, and our state power supply could not cope with the demand. It was horrific, because there were also problems with our water supply also. There was a rupture in the water supply pipeline, which took about 3 days to repair; so the Govt, or the Water Co supplied bottled water until the water flow was returned.

I was still working then, so needed to get permission to have showers at work, while the water was off. They also gave me some bath kits, that were used for the critically ill patients, I thinkI was given about 3 of those. They came in very handy duringthat time.

Thankfully all of my children had left home, so I wasn't worrying about trying to keep children hydrated and cool. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey. Picked up DDs mitts to do last and did the thumb, only to realize I hadn't made the mitt long enough so I ripped that and started again.
> 
> Out to lunch with the family today to celebrate DDs birthday which is on Tuesday.
> 
> Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday xxx


It sounds like your Sunday's going to be wonderful, with a edabration happening in the family.
I had a lovely day today, with the exemption of one incident happening to DD4 & SIL. SIL's work car was stolen from in front of their house, on Saturday night. This is quite a common occurrence in this region, there are for too many young ones with too much time on their hands, and they are looking for things todo, and the Law is far too lenient on them, if & when they are caught. They didn't just steal his car, they burnt it out.
on a brighter note, We visited both DD3 and DD4; and their families, as I hadn't seen them for a fortought, and I missed the children dreadfully, so it was wonderful to see all of the girls again. ????????


----------



## Islander

The noise woke me up at 3 a.m. It's howling outside. The only thing I haven't done is move the car where it will be safer. Oh I hate winter! 
Your heatwave must have been worrisome for all Judi. We are lucky because we have gravity fed water. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The noise woke me up at 3 a.m. It's howling outside. The only thing I haven't done is move the car where it will be safer. Oh I hate winter!
> Your heatwave must have been worrisome for all Judi. We are lucky because we have gravity fed water. xoxo


Hope you stay safe, thinking of you. I also hate winter, can't seem to get the house warm lately. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but not freezing Wales. Nothing on today yet and as it's Sunday don't expect anything to happen. At least it's nice and peaceful here as they are not felling trees today. Keep seeing bits of mountainside I haven't seen before. Have a good day, back later. xx


Enjoy your peace and quiet. We are trying to get the government to allow the mountain behind us be changed to parkland so we don't have to have landslides. The timber company will want another piece of land to clearcut in exchange and there's not much around now. Were waiting on independent geometric studies and that has stalled them from going ahead. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you stay safe, thinking of you. I also hate winter, can't seem to get the house warm lately. xx


You'd like mine, it's probably past 80 degree's in the room where the wood stove is right now, we use fans or open doors. It's very mild outside so you don't need much of a fire, I stoke it so it doesn't go out though. xxx


----------



## jinx

Looking good. Now that you can see the pattern forming and you have a bit of practice it should go more smoothly for you.

Remember this experience the next time you want to try a new stitch. It is always easier than it looks.


linkan said:


> The bottom half is rough-ish , but it's straightened out as i go.
> Sorry i keep going on about it. But I'm not in y'alls league so I'm kind of proud of this one lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Looking good. Now that you can see the pattern forming and you have a bit of practice it should go more smoothly for you.
> 
> Remember this experience the next time you want to try a new stitch. It is always easier than it looks.


Not sure I'm going to agree with your last statement. I've just looked at brioche knitting and boy did that confuse me, I think I will need a lot of peace, quiet and plenty of time to get my head around that. As I don't get much of any of those I think it will take a lot of getting used to and a lot of frogging and swearing. xx


----------



## jinx

Sorry you have that awful weather to look forward to. As you are prepared things should be okay for you. Sending hugs weighted down with lead.


Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I think it's right... I made a mistake on the end early on. And i went ahead with the border as written.
> We shall see. I'm slow as a snail right now lol.


Can't see it and I'm sure it won't show!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Trish, I really hope that the storm calms down, before it hits your area; but if it does hit, I hope that there is minimal damage with no loss of power.
> We have had fairly high words here, on and off, for quite a while now, but without the consequences that you have suffered. We only usually Lose power if there has been a dust storm, followed by rain, but it has never been off for longer than 2 days here.
> 
> It was during a fairly severe heatwave, and our state power supply could not cope with the demand. It was horrific, because there were also problems with our water supply also. There was a rupture in the water supply pipeline, which took about 3 days to repair; so the Govt, or the Water Co supplied bottled water until the water flow was returned.
> 
> I was still working then, so needed to get permission to have showers at work, while the water was off. They also gave me some bath kits, that were used for the critically ill patients, I thinkI was given about 3 of those. They came in very handy duringthat time.
> 
> Thankfully all of my children had left home, so I wasn't worrying about trying to keep children hydrated and cool. :sm06: :sm06:


I think the human race are amazing, the way we cope in emergencies!!


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey. Picked up DDs mitts to do last and did the thumb, only to realize I hadn't made the mitt long enough so I ripped that and started again.
> 
> Out to lunch with the family today to celebrate DDs birthday which is on Tuesday.
> 
> Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday xxx


Sunny Sunday morning in my little corner of the world. Glad you have finished your practice mitt, now on to the real one.:sm02: 
Best wishes to your daughter on her upcoming birthday.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'm going to agree with your last statement. I've just looked at brioche knitting and boy did that confuse me, I think I will need a lot of peace, quiet and plenty of time to get my head around that. As I don't get much of any of those I think it will take a lot of getting used to and a lot of frogging and swearing. xx


Ditto!!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy your peaceful warmish Sunday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but not freezing Wales. Nothing on today yet and as it's Sunday don't expect anything to happen. At least it's nice and peaceful here as they are not felling trees today. Keep seeing bits of mountainside I haven't seen before. Have a good day, back later. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Bovvered? You shouldn't be, it's your house and if you don't feel like it, don't do it. You'll get your va-va-voom back!!! xxxx


Bovvered? Even Mr. Google could not give a clear definition, but I like it.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We missed you, we missed you all!! xxx


How far apart are you?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> We do too, it goes off at about nine and on as soon as I wake up but DH is very mean with the heating as he doesn't feel the cold. I do! :sm14: xxxx


When I was recovering I could not get warm. To sleep I had to wear a hat, mitts, and thrummed bed socks. Sometimes I still grab a hat to shake off a chill.


----------



## jinx

It is so sad to hear of the vandalism that occurred to the car. 
Nice you got to visit with some of the girls in your family. The wee ones brighten our lives. 


Xiang said:


> It sounds like your Sunday's going to be wonderful, with a edabration happening in the family.
> I had a lovely day today, with the exemption of one incident happening to DD4 & SIL. SIL's work car was stolen from in front of their house, on Saturday night. This is quite a common occurrence in this region, there are for too many young ones with too much time on their hands, and they are looking for things todo, and the Law is far too lenient on them, if & when they are caught. They didn't just steal his car, they burnt it out.
> on a brighter note, We visited both DD3 and DD4; and their families, as I hadn't seen them for a fortought, and I missed the children dreadfully, so it was wonderful to see all of the girls again. ????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Bovvered? Even Mr. Google could not give a clear definition, but I like it.


It comes from an English sit com, Catherine Tate, a comedienne used to dress up as a stroppy schoolgirl and 'bovvered?' was her way of saying 'I'm not bothered'!!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bovvered&view=detail&mid=DCFFB0697381AA786CC1DCFFB0697381AA786CC1&FORM=VIRE


----------



## jinx

Often it seems the officials cannot move ahead until the bad things predicted come about. Hope that is not so in your case.



Islander said:


> Enjoy your peace and quiet. We are trying to get the government to allow the mountain behind us be changed to parkland so we don't have to have landslides. The timber company will want another piece of land to clearcut in exchange and there's not much around now. Were waiting on independent geometric studies and that has stalled them from going ahead. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> How far apart are you?


It's only about twelve miles but in different parts of London so it's easier to meet somewhere in the middle and travel by public transport due to parking problems!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> When I was recovering I could not get warm. To sleep I had to wear a hat, mitts, and thrummed bed socks. Sometimes I still grab a hat to shake off a chill.


They do say that we lose more heat through our heads than any other part of our bodies so it makes sense to keep it covered if you're cold.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'm going to agree with your last statement. I've just looked at brioche knitting and boy did that confuse me, I think I will need a lot of peace, quiet and plenty of time to get my head around that. As I don't get much of any of those I think it will take a lot of getting used to and a lot of frogging and swearing. xx


I have only done single colored brioche and stopped when I read the directions for two color. At the time I searched for a picture tutorial and not finding one did not accomplish two color. Perhaps now is the time to try that again.


----------



## jinx

You are better than Mr. Google. Several listings said it was a quote from Catherine Tate. I did not find any listing that said "I am not bothered." Not I like it even more. 


London Girl said:


> It comes from an English sit com, Catherine Tate, a comedienne used to dress up as a stroppy schoolgirl and 'bovvered?' was her way of saying 'I'm not bothered'!!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=bovvered&view=detail&mid=DCFFB0697381AA786CC1DCFFB0697381AA786CC1&FORM=VIRE


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It's only about twelve miles but in different parts of London so it's easier to meet somewhere in the middle and travel by public transport due to parking problems!


Hard to imagine that living in my little village. However, Chicago is not far away and it is the same thing there. London is much bigger with 671 square miles compared to Chicago at 227.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hard to imagine that living in my little village. However, Chicago is not far away and it is the same thing there. London is much bigger with 671 square miles compared to Chicago at 227.


Was that Mr Google again? I had to Google the distance between Rebecca and myself!! ???? Xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Was that Mr Google again? I had to Google the distance between Rebecca and myself!! ???? Xx


Oh no, I just knew that off the top of my head. NOT. 
When the friends from my area got together the farthest one away was 60 miles. She drove north about 45 miles to avoid having us meet in the big city.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


We've had those winds here overnight and it's still blowing and gusting. The news says we're having gusts up to 60 mph. Woke us up! Haven't lost our power yet, though. Luckily for us, we rarely do, which is weird because many areas around us lose theirs. Stay safe, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I failed miserably today and didn't do any jobs, that's soon bored me. Well I did turn the washer on. ????





London Girl said:


> Bovvered? You shouldn't be, it's your house and if you don't feel like it, don't do it. You'll get your va-va-voom back!!! xxxx


Susan, I totally agree with June, on this. Your va-va-voom sounds a bit like it desperately. needed a holiday, but it will return, so you take a bit of a rest, until it decides to come back to you.????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh no, I just knew that off the top of my head. NOT.
> When the friends from my area got together the farthest one away was 60 miles. She drove north about 45 miles to avoid having us meet in the big city.


That's about how far Mrs P is from me, I have driven it once but it involves the M25, circular motorway around London, laughingly known as the biggest car park in the country! It's easier to go up to London by train and out the other side on another train!


----------



## LondonChris

I'm never warm in my house, I won't go on about NOT having central heating. I refused to get up this morning until the fires were on downstairs. I had hoped it would have been installed by now, it's SIL's fault!



Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you stay safe, thinking of you. I also hate winter, can't seem to get the house warm lately. xx


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The noise woke me up at 3 a.m. It's howling outside. The only thing I haven't done is move the car where it will be safer. Oh I hate winter!
> Your heatwave must have been worrisome for all Judi. We are lucky because we have gravity fed water. xoxo


It was a bit worrying, but the redeeming factor was that we didn't have any fires, during that time, so we just does what every one does, in times like that.????????


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon all, I have finally caught up. As previously said I stayed in bed until 11 am because it was so cold. I only got up because I had an itchy neck! It’s been like it for a couple of days but it’s got really bad now, I am going for an appt at 7pm at our local hosp as I need ant-bs ........ again. My Claire has been poorly over the holiday, she finally got to the Drs last Friday & she has been signed off work as her ME has returned. She’s devestated about it. She suffered from age 18 until she got pregnant, she was 29 then. Dr says it’s all the stress she has been under, stress? She has problems with both her children, fighting diagnoses for them. Then there’s her sister & don’t even mention me. Lots of TLC going her way for a few weeks. I had bought her Aida for embroidery for Christmas so I will get her doing that.
Hope you have all had a good Sunday.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'm never warm in my house, I won't go on about NOT having central heating. I refused to get up this morning until the fires were on downstairs. I had hoped it would have been installed by now, it's SIL's fault!


I don't blame you for staying in bed, I don't get told the fire is out until I'm up and dressed. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Didn't lose power, the storm seems to have passed us by. Since my fridges are empty will give them a thorough cleaning today. Sending healing vibes to your Claire Chris. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Didn't lose power, the storm seems to have passed us by. Since my fridges are empty will give them a thorough cleaning today. Sending healing vibes to your Claire Chris. xxx


Happy you missed out on this one. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, Stephen and Sue have been down this afternoon and fitted up my new bird feeder. It's a bit of all right. They want my old one but it's still there. I won't hole my breath, Stephen looked tired and he said he'd been to work this morning!. That's right! He's promised he's going in tomorrow but if he feels too tired he will come home. It's no good saying don't go in because he is bored rigid. It is what it is....

Sue is back to work aswell tomorrow. Richard has to go to uni for the morning. And that's about all my news.

Happy birthday Josephine's ds. Hope you all had a nice lunch. I'm going to catchup again.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Bovvered? Even Mr. Google could not give a clear definition, but I like it.


It's English slang for bothered.....


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I have finally caught up. As previously said I stayed in bed until 11 am because it was so cold. I only got up because I had an itchy neck! It's been like it for a couple of days but it's got really bad now, I am going for an appt at 7pm at our local hosp as I need ant-bs ........ again. My Claire has been poorly over the holiday, she finally got to the Drs last Friday & she has been signed off work as her ME has returned. She's devestated about it. She suffered from age 18 until she got pregnant, she was 29 then. Dr says it's all the stress she has been under, stress? She has problems with both her children, fighting diagnoses for them. Then there's her sister & don't even mention me. Lots of TLC going her way for a few weeks. I had bought her Aida for embroidery for Christmas so I will get her doing that.
> Hope you have all had a good Sunday.xx


Sorry to hear this Chris. Sending Claire lots of love and healing hugs and to all of you. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'm going to agree with your last statement. I've just looked at brioche knitting and boy did that confuse me, I think I will need a lot of peace, quiet and plenty of time to get my head around that. As I don't get much of any of those I think it will take a lot of getting used to and a lot of frogging and swearing. xx






 This video really helped me


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> https://youtu.be/hGN2tLIKh6U This video really helped me


Thanks will have a look, have looked at a few videos and some written instructions not sure my mind is in the right place to sit down and work it out. An afternoon on my own would be ideal, but not much chance of that. xx :sm16:


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> You should be proud. It's looking great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is looking good. Well done! xoxoxo


Thanks MJ. Sorry about Sil's car that's awful.


----------



## linkan

Feeling a bit better.. It's how it goes, i feel worse around bedtime. And it's settled in my lowerback a bit. . seems to happen when I'm sick alot.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure I'm going to agree with your last statement. I've just looked at brioche knitting and boy did that confuse me, I think I will need a lot of peace, quiet and plenty of time to get my head around that. As I don't get much of any of those I think it will take a lot of getting used to and a lot of frogging and swearing. xx


Jacky, think back to the time when you are just beginning to learn how to knit, and forget that you are a very accomplished, knitter.

Once when I was looking at what I thought was an extremely complicated pattern; a very talented knitter, whose name has been logged to the Annals of Time, reminded me that it didn't matter how complicated the finished Pattern looked, it was still only made up of the 2 basic stitches, KNIT and PURL.

So once those combinations have been mastered, you will be an expert at that particular combination, and a new stitch to add to your Immense Repertoire.
I would love to see your completed Masterpiece! xoxoxo
This also applies to you, June!!! :sm23: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think the human race are amazing, the way we cope in emergencies!!


I agree June, we are very good at adapting to some extremely severe adverse situations. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Bovvered? Even Mr. Google could not give a clear definition, but I like it.


Here you go Jinx:-
"Bovvered".

A word made famous by Catherine Tate as the character Lauren Cooper in The Catherine Tate Show. Used as part of her catchphrases when she was angry or embarrassed.

"Am I bovvered? Am I bovvered though? Look at my face. Is it bovvered? Arks me If I'm bovvered! Look, face, bovvered? I ain't bovvered!"

by ArmidianKnight July 10, 2008

If you are still not sure, it just means that whatever is happening; isn't affecting, or upsetting you, at all! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It is so sad to hear of the vandalism that occurred to the car.
> Nice you got to visit with some of the girls in your family. The wee ones brighten our lives.


They definitely do!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Didn't lose power, the storm seems to have passed us by. Since my fridges are empty will give them a thorough cleaning today. Sending healing vibes to your Claire Chris. xxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Happy you missed out on this one. xx :sm24:


What she said!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear this Chris. Sending Claire lots of love and healing hugs and to all of you. Xxxx


From me also, Chris! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks MJ. Sorry about Sil's car that's awful.


Thanks CD, fortunately it was his work car, and not their family car. If they had taken that one, DD4 would have no vehicle, but perhaps the insurance payment would have been enough to replace it. The insurance for the ute, will help in replacing it.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Thanks CD, fortunately it was his work car, and not their family car. If they had taken that one, DD4 would have no vehicle, but perhaps the insurance payment would have been enough to replace it. The insurance for the ute, will help in replacing it.


Ds had a similar situation happen.
He works for Volunteers of America. He has four men with various disabilities that live in the home, some severe and some mostly mental disabilities. Anyhoo.. One of the house managers from a different house showed up and said he had to borrow the work van. 
Thing is.. He left in it and never came back to work. He stole the van and took off to God knows where. It's one of those huge vans for carrying lots of people so why on earth he would want it no one knows. This was just before Christmas. The things people do sometimes.. Just ridiculous.

Thank goodness it was their work vehicle !


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ds had a similar situation happen.
> He works for Volunteers of America. He has four men with various disabilities that live in the home, some severe and some mostly mental disabilities. Anyhoo.. One of the house managers from a different house showed up and said he had to borrow the work van.
> Thing is.. He left in it and never came back to work. He stole the van and took off to God knows where. It's one of those huge vans for carrying lots of people so why on earth he would want it no one knows. This was just before Christmas. The things people do sometimes.. Just ridiculous.
> 
> Thank goodness it was their work vehicle !


Yes, it is very hard to know who will be the person to do something totally random, and absolutely ruin your day! ????????????


----------



## jinx

I had found those definitions. It became a lot clearer to me when June said bovvered=bothered. 
quote=Xiang]Here you go Jinx:-
"Bovvered".

A word made famous by Catherine Tate as the character Lauren Cooper in The Catherine Tate Show. Used as part of her catchphrases when she was angry or embarrassed.

"Am I bovvered? Am I bovvered though? Look at my face. Is it bovvered? Arks me If I'm bovvered! Look, face, bovvered? I ain't bovvered!"

by ArmidianKnight July 10, 2008

If you are still not sure, it just means that whatever is happening; isn't affecting, or upsetting you, at all! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:[/quote]


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I have finally caught up. As previously said I stayed in bed until 11 am because it was so cold. I only got up because I had an itchy neck! It's been like it for a couple of days but it's got really bad now, I am going for an appt at 7pm at our local hosp as I need ant-bs ........ again. My Claire has been poorly over the holiday, she finally got to the Drs last Friday & she has been signed off work as her ME has returned. She's devestated about it. She suffered from age 18 until she got pregnant, she was 29 then. Dr says it's all the stress she has been under, stress? She has problems with both her children, fighting diagnoses for them. Then there's her sister & don't even mention me. Lots of TLC going her way for a few weeks. I had bought her Aida for embroidery for Christmas so I will get her doing that.
> Hope you have all had a good Sunday.xx


They take it in turns, your two, bless 'em!! Love and healing hugs to all of you! Xxxx ❤


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. KnitWIts today and cat h you later. 

Happy Monday.


----------



## Barn-dweller

At last I've got here, kitchen duties again. Good morning from a dreary, drizzly Wales. Off to the opticians this afternoon, my excitement for the day, oh and watched the rubbish men come, don't know how I cope. The man is back knocking down our trees so another gap will open up by the end of the day. Will catch up now and be back later. Have a good Monday if Mondays are ever good. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At last I've got here, kitchen duties again. Good morning from a dreary, drizzly Wales. Off to the opticians this afternoon, my excitement for the day, oh and watched the rubbish men come, don't know how I cope. The man is back knocking down our trees so another gap will open up by the end of the day. Will catch up now and be back later. Have a good Monday if Mondays are ever good. xx


I find Mondays are a lot better without having to go to work - or Zumba!! We have dreary here too but not drizzly. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I find Mondays are a lot better without having to go to work - or Zumba!! We have dreary here too but not drizzly. xxxx


Or school. :sm23: To me it's another start of a week in limbo but hey ho life drags on. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a milder and grey London, 10'C. Feeling really weary today, could have happily stayed in bed but I have never done that in my life except for serious medical reasons!! I have started knitting a Cascade KAL blanket, of which I was collecting parts all last year. I may have bitten off more than I can chew in that it is not TV knitting! I tried last night while watching the Antiques Road Show (which was very local to Chris and I, incidentally!) and Les Miserables and got in a bit of a mess!! I will sort it out and try again. Making this blanket/Afghan has involved buying some more Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino at a shocking price so I'll be keeping this one for me!!

Catch you later dear friends, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Or school. :sm23: To me it's another start of a week in limbo but hey ho life drags on. xxxx


Just as well when you consider the alternative!!! It's anew year and things will start happening again soon, you'll see!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a milder and grey London, 10'C. Feeling really weary today, could have happily stayed in bed but I have never done that in my life except for serious medical reasons!! I have started knitting a Cascade KAL blanket, of which I was collecting parts all last year. I may have bitten off more than I can chew in that it is not TV knitting! I tried last night while watching the Antiques Road Show (which was very local to Chris and I, incidentally!) and Les Miserables and got in a bit of a mess!! I will sort it out and try again. Making this blanket/Afghan has involved buying some more Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino at a shocking price so I'll be keeping this one for me!!
> 
> Catch you later dear friends, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Sounds interesting. I love that cashmerino, it's lovely and soft and nice to knit but expensive. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just as well when you consider the alternative!!! It's anew year and things will start happening again soon, you'll see!!! xxxxx


I love your optimism, the weather is closing in here, can no longer see across the valley, hope it's low cloud and we drive out of it this afternoon. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> At last I've got here, kitchen duties again. Good morning from a dreary, drizzly Wales. Off to the opticians this afternoon, my excitement for the day, oh and watched the rubbish men come, don't know how I cope. The man is back knocking down our trees so another gap will open up by the end of the day. Will catch up now and be back later. Have a good Monday if Mondays are ever good. xx


Morning. I hope the optician gives you a brighter view on life. Are you going for an eye exam? I dislike when they put the drops in my eyes. Makes me sick to my stomach and lightheaded.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope the optician gives you a brighter view on life. Are you going for an eye exam? I dislike when they put the drops in my eyes. Makes me sick to my stomach and lightheaded.


Morning. Having problems with my left eye so am going to get it checked out. I don't mind the drops just that it takes ages to get back to normal.Perhaps I should ask her for rose tinted glasses. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a milder and grey London, 10'C. Feeling really weary today, could have happily stayed in bed but I have never done that in my life except for serious medical reasons!! I have started knitting a Cascade KAL blanket, of which I was collecting parts all last /. I may have bitten off more than I can chew in that it is not TV knitting! I tried last night while watching the Antiques Road Show (which was very local to Chris and I, incidentally!) and Les Miserables and got in a bit of a mess!! I will sort it out and try again. Making this blanket/Afghan has involved buying some more Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino at a shocking price so I'll be keeping this one for me!!
> 
> Catch you later dear friends, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


Morning. The gray weather makes one feel weary. I hope now that you are up your get up and go returned. You have a positive attitude and I assume that helps you get past the weariness.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Having problems with my left eye so am going to get it checked out. I don't mind the drops just that it takes ages to get back to normal.Perhaps I should ask her for rose tinted glasses. xx


Good to get it checked out if it is bothering you. If mine bothers me it means I have an unwanted eyelash scratching my eye. 
I once had an exam on a day that it was snowing. The bright sun on the newly fallen snow totally blinded me. I had to cover my eyes and Harold had to totally lead me to the car. It was awful. Glad you do not have such issues.


----------



## jinx

Oh, yes Barny. You could do with Rose colored glasses.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Good to get it checked out if it is bothering you. If mine bothers me it means I have an unwanted eyelash scratching my eye.
> I once had an exam on a day that it was snowing. The bright sun on the newly fallen snow totally blinded me. I had to cover my eyes and Harold had to totally lead me to the car. It was awful. Glad you do not have such issues.


Since I've had my cataract done my eyes don't like bright lights at all and I hate driving in the dark because of that. No problems with light today, we're surrounded by low cloud and dull and wet. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds interesting. I love that cashmerino, it's lovely and soft and nice to knit but expensive. xxxx


It certainly is, about £5 for 50g!!! I will have to supplement it with something more economical, I think but you're right, it is gorgeous and lovely to knit with something classy for once!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. The gray weather makes one feel weary. I hope now that you are up your get up and go returned. You have a positive attitude and I assume that helps you get past the weariness.


It does and I have 'work' this afternoon so I needed to wake my ideas up! Have done some knitting, quite a complicated pattern so that has woken my brain up if nothing else!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good to get it checked out if it is bothering you. If mine bothers me it means I have an unwanted eyelash scratching my eye.
> I once had an exam on a day that it was snowing. The bright sun on the newly fallen snow totally blinded me. I had to cover my eyes and Harold had to totally lead me to the car. It was awful. Glad you do not have such issues.


I am also off for an eye test tomorrow, though I only had one in August but I have had some blurriness since starting these pills, so she thought I should get it checked out. Fortunately, the pills end soon!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Having problems with my left eye so am going to get it checked out. I don't mind the drops just that it takes ages to get back to normal.Perhaps I should ask her for rose tinted glasses. xx


Hope that if they find something, it's easily put right, will be holding your hand!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hope that if they find something, it's easily put right, will be holding your hand!! xxxx


Thanks, glad someone is. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, glad someone is. xxxx :sm16:


 :sm01: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon fro a still cloudy Surrey. Sorry I was a bit quick this morning but I had a lot to do.

Had a lovely lunch with the family yesterday and then back to DDs for cake. Didn't stay too late as the children had school this morning.

Had a busy session with KnitWIts this morning, 19 turned up. Have made a good start on our knitted town and got lots of volunteers to knit and embroider. Also got things organized our week end away in four weeks.

Taking my neighbour to hospital for an xray this afternoon and then intend to sit and knit.

Enjoy the rest of your day. xx



t


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I failed miserably today and didn't do any jobs, that's soon bored me. Well I did turn the washer on. ????


Did you manage to fill it first? I need washing powder, so haven't even done that!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I've got a couple of years on you and mine still questions some of the things I say, they don't change. I just sit back and wait 'til he realises I'm right now. xx :sm15:


I don't care whether mine realizes or not. I know I'm right. I don't want to be in his head.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> The bottom half is rough-ish , but it's straightened out as i go.
> Sorry i keep going on about it. But I'm not in y'alls league so I'm kind of proud of this one lol.


You are too in our league - on our team even.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> We have another storm heading this way this morning Judi, I've just put all the fridge food on block ice in coolers outside and insulated my freezer with a blanket as well. Hope it's not as bad as the last one. Might not have any internet as the morning arrives..
> 
> Strong, gusty winds expected beginning late overnight and early Sunday morning...
> 
> A sharp low pressure system will cross southern Vancouver Island very early Sunday morning and then move quickly into the BC interior. The low will be accompanied by a cool and unstable airmass which will produce strong wind gusts over the south coast in its wake.
> 
> The forecast track of the low now suggests stronger winds near southeast Vancouver Island, so wind warnings have been issued for East Vancouver Island from Duncan to Nanaimo and the Southern Gulf Islands. These areas will see southwest gusts to 90 km/h beginning late overnight and continuing Sunday.


Stay safe; that's all we ask. Well, not all, but the most important thing.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Bovvered? Even Mr. Google could not give a clear definition, but I like it.


Pure London pronunciation of bothered. I ain't bovvered. You ma'e?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> How far apart are you?


Not far by your standards, but awkward by ours.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> You are better than Mr. Google. Several listings said it was a quote from Catherine Tate. I did not find any listing that said "I am not bothered." Not I like it even more.


Now put your thumb tips together and move your hands apart from them as far as possible, making a 'w'. That means 'whatever!"


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> We've had those winds here overnight and it's still blowing and gusting. The news says we're having gusts up to 60 mph. Woke us up! Haven't lost our power yet, though. Luckily for us, we rarely do, which is weird because many areas around us lose theirs. Stay safe, Trish! xxxooo


Let's hope that that's true wherever you move to.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I have finally caught up. As previously said I stayed in bed until 11 am because it was so cold. I only got up because I had an itchy neck! It's been like it for a couple of days but it's got really bad now, I am going for an appt at 7pm at our local hosp as I need ant-bs ........ again. My Claire has been poorly over the holiday, she finally got to the Drs last Friday & she has been signed off work as her ME has returned. She's devestated about it. She suffered from age 18 until she got pregnant, she was 29 then. Dr says it's all the stress she has been under, stress? She has problems with both her children, fighting diagnoses for them. Then there's her sister & don't even mention me. Lots of TLC going her way for a few weeks. I had bought her Aida for embroidery for Christmas so I will get her doing that.
> Hope you have all had a good Sunday.xx


Poor Claire. She has my sympathies.


----------



## binkbrice

Well I have been trying to set this Harvest cardigan straight and I think I have it right if the one increase is not in the right place then oh well the pattern could be a little clearer!


----------



## binkbrice

Have to go back to the doctor for my shoulder so will see how this goes!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Have to go back to the doctor for my shoulder so will see how this goes!


Good luck! We'll be with you.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> You are too in our league - on our team even.


Thanks sweet sister , I'm happy to sit at the back of the class and just listen...watch..and soak it all in lol. And then find out about knitting and such !????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> At last I've got here, kitchen duties again. Good morning from a dreary, drizzly Wales. Off to the opticians this afternoon, my excitement for the day, oh and watched the rubbish men come, don't know how I cope. The man is back knocking down our trees so another gap will open up by the end of the day. Will catch up now and be back later. Have a good Monday if Mondays are ever good. xx


Good luck to you ! Hope everything is easily solved. I don't mind the drops either , i hate how long it takes to see the docter ! Last time they had to put drops in a second time it took so long they wore off ! I'm not going back to that office, ridiculous wait times.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a milder and grey London, 10'C. Feeling really weary today, could have happily stayed in bed but I have never done that in my life except for serious medical reasons!! I have started knitting a Cascade KAL blanket, of which I was collecting parts all last year. I may have bitten off more than I can chew in that it is not TV knitting! I tried last night while watching the Antiques Road Show (which was very local to Chris and I, incidentally!) and Les Miserables and got in a bit of a mess!! I will sort it out and try again. Making this blanket/Afghan has involved buying some more Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino at a shocking price so I'll be keeping this one for me!!
> 
> Catch you later dear friends, have a good one, lots of love
> xxxxxxxxx


I don't know if I've ever used debbie bliss . 
I don't always remember though the names of what yarn I'm using.
If i like the look, feel , and squish factor lol , i will buy it. I don't ever know a brand before i buy unless it's because i ran out and need more lol. Funny though, I've looked at what I've got and there is alot of lion brand lol.

As for staying in bed.. 
I'm terrible anymore. Nearly everyday is spent in my comfy spot on the bed. I missed an appointment with pain management today and didn't know it for an hour.

Ive washed loads of clothes and towels, but they are still laying on the folding table becoming a mountain !

:sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## linkan

I've gotten through two more repeats on the scarf and i don't think I've enjoyed knitting something lately as much as I've enjoyed this pattern. I foresee many of these in the future with a vast amount of colour combos !????


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, I've been to s and b today. The woman who sits with us who is a bit of a troublemaker and storyteller brought her daughter today. She's about 60 and she's twice as bad as her mother. We are going to have to be very careful what we say, we've never had problems like this at s and b. Don't worry... I'm not, we shall shift them if they start anymore. I pretended I was losing my hearing this afternoon, silly old bugger aren't I


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Good luck to you ! Hope everything is easily solved. I don't mind the drops either , i hate how long it takes to see the docter ! Last time they had to put drops in a second time it took so long they wore off ! I'm not going back to that office, ridiculous wait times.


Unfortunately not easily solved and now need to see a consultant which will take a couple of weeks and is a couple of hours away. Drops are still working well so a bit one eyed at the moment. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy. 

Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....

I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining. 

It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


----------



## grandma susan

Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy. 

Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....

I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining. 

It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


----------



## grandma susan

Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy. 

Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....

I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining. 

It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


----------



## grandma susan

Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy. 

Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....

I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining. 

It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


----------



## grandma susan

Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy. 

Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....

I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining. 

It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've gotten through two more repeats on the scarf and i don't think I've enjoyed knitting something lately as much as I've enjoyed this pattern. I foresee many of these in the future with a vast amount of colour combos !????


There's a few more on Ravelry, I looked at mosaic wash cloth patterns which are easily adapted to scarves. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy. 

Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....

I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining. 

It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


Got a bit carried away on your sends, you must have a twitchy finger tonight. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> There's a few more on Ravelry, I looked at mosaic wash cloth patterns which are easily adapted to scarves. xx


I'll have a go at them when I'm a bit better. That way i can go to the library and print them out right away if i fancy them.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


Oh but i do love you to bits ! Haha

I pretend i don't speak English or Spanish when i get ad calls lol , It's quite fun listening to them get frustrated for a change.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've gotten through two more repeats on the scarf and i don't think I've enjoyed knitting something lately as much as I've enjoyed this pattern. I foresee many of these in the future with a vast amount of colour combos !????


I know what you mean and I completely agree with you, they are very addictive. I also think they look splendid for something so easy to knit!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I've been to s and b today. The woman who sits with us who is a bit of a troublemaker and storyteller brought her daughter today. She's about 60 and she's twice as bad as her mother. We are going to have to be very careful what we say, we've never had problems like this at s and b. Don't worry... I'm not, we shall shift them if they start anymore. I pretended I was losing my hearing this afternoon, silly old bugger aren't I


More like a canny lady. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


Hi Susan, I can now picture you feeding your birds, it's such a lovely spot!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


As you can see I'm having trouble with my iPad hahaha...sorry u had to read it 27 times????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Got a bit carried away on your sends, you must have a twitchy finger tonight. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It's what s and b has left me with today. I'm high as a kite. I was giving marg what for when we had a cup a. She was giggling away. I said i was glad I'd made her happy but could she go home cos she's getting on my nerves. She only laughed louder and longer and said no.....????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Oh but i do love you to bits ! Haha
> 
> I pretend i don't speak English or Spanish when i get ad calls lol , It's quite fun listening to them get frustrated for a change.


I just pretend I'm a thick old woman, and believe me it's not hard.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I can now picture you feeding your birds, it's such a lovely spot!! xxxx


Well...you know where I am now so, no excuses......luv u xx????


----------



## jinx

Sorry to hear that. Hope the consultant knows how to get rid of the problem.


Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately not easily solved and now need to see a consultant which will take a couple of weeks and is a couple of hours away. Drops are still working well so a bit one eyed at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well...you know where I am now so, no excuses......luv u xx????


Hope your special blackbird is still paying you visits. Xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


I know what it mean, really I nosh a lot. I can hear my mom saying that. I will have to look up the background. Maybe it is German.


----------



## jinx

Origins is Yiddish. Every time we visit Harold's aunt she has to scurry and get some thing to nosh on.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> More like a canny lady. Xx


Canny 
shrewd, astute, smart, sharp, sharp-witted, discerning, penetrating, discriminating, perceptive, perspicacious, wise, worldly-wise, sagacious; cunning, crafty, wily, as sharp as a tack, savvy; 
I am learning English one word at a time. :sm04: :sm10: :sm20:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> It's what s and b has left me with today. I'm high as a kite. I was giving marg what for when we had a cup a. She was giggling away. I said i was glad I'd made her happy but could she go home cos she's getting on my nerves. She only laughed louder and longer and said no.....????


I think I like Marg. I bet she made you smile.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately not easily solved and now need to see a consultant which will take a couple of weeks and is a couple of hours away. Drops are still working well so a bit one eyed at the moment. xx


Sorry to hear that, Jacky! I hope the consultant will be able to help you out. The affect of those darn drops can take forever to go away. Hopefully soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I've gotten through two more repeats on the scarf and i don't think I've enjoyed knitting something lately as much as I've enjoyed this pattern. I foresee many of these in the future with a vast amount of colour combos !????


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Got a bit carried away on your sends, you must have a twitchy finger tonight. xx :sm23: :sm23:


That's what I was thinking! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> More like a canny lady. Xx


Exactly right! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Exactly right! xxxooo


Glad to see you have not blown away.


----------



## binkbrice

Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th!


We look as though we're going to spend a lot of times in hospitals between us, hope we both have good outcomes. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th!


Oh bad news but at least you know what you're up against now love. Wishing you healed and pain free very soon! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh bad news but at least you know what you're up against now love. Wishing you healed and pain free very soon! Xxxx


Oi, go to bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th!


Perhaps having an mri before therapy might have been a good thing? Hope they get to the root of the problem and get it fixed.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Perhaps having an mri before therapy might have been a good thing? Hope they get to the root of the problem and get it fixed.


That's what I thought!


----------



## binkbrice

It’s 60F outside and 71F inside and I am freezing!!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> It's 60F outside and 71F inside and I am freezing!!


It is damp, gray, and raining. That always makes me chilly even if it is not cold.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It is damp, gray, and raining. That always makes me chilly even if it is not cold.


It's damp and raining here too!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> It's damp and raining here too!


It's actually stopped raining here tonight and about 44F. The heat will be going off in half an hour but damp weather always seems to cool this house down quickly. Nice and snug at the moment. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Glad to see you have not blown away.


No, thank goodness. Supposed to get windy and rainy again this week (maybe a couple of times). Crazy weather! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We look as though we're going to spend a lot of times in hospitals between us, hope we both have good outcomes. xx


Me, too! Sending many healing hugs and much love to both of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Perhaps having an mri before therapy might have been a good thing? Hope they get to the root of the problem and get it fixed.


I agree! Very weird that they didn't do that first thing! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It's damp and raining here too!


We've actually been dry here today with sunshine. What a nice change from the weekend weather. It's only in the 40sF, though. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

The dampness seems to creep into my old bones making them ache and making me cold.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's actually stopped raining here tonight and about 44F. The heat will be going off in half an hour but damp weather always seems to cool this house down quickly. Nice and snug at the moment. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

It’s been a very miserable day here with cold and rain. Even more depressing when we got a very low offer for the house. We said goodbye right away as we can’t afford to waste time on them. More showings tomorrow and Wednesday. 

Sending good vibes and healing thoughts for those contemplating hospital stays.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very miserable day here with cold and rain. Even more depressing when we got a very low offer for the house. We said goodbye right away as we can't afford to waste time on them. More showings tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> Sending good vibes and healing thoughts for those contemplating hospital stays.


Keeping my fingers crossed and sending good vibes for a serious buyer! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed and sending good vibes for a serious buyer! xxxooo


Thank you. How is your hunt going?


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. How is your hunt going?


It's coming along. Have some decisions to make. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> It's coming along. Have some decisions to make. :sm02: xxxooo


Good to hear.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Ds had a similar situation happen.
> He works for Volunteers of America. He has four men with various disabilities that live in the home, some severe and some mostly mental disabilities. Anyhoo.. One of the house managers from a different house showed up and said he had to borrow the work van.
> Thing is.. He left in it and never came back to work. He stole the van and took off to God knows where. It's one of those huge vans for carrying lots of people so why on earth he would want it no one knows. This was just before Christmas. The things people do sometimes.. Just ridiculous.
> 
> Thank goodness it was their work vehicle !


SIL has already replaced the ute, with a very nice ute that he swapped his dert bike for; plus a little money. He is now a much happier person. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a milder and grey London, 10'C. Feeling really weary today, could have happily stayed in bed but I have never done that in my life except for serious medical reasons!! I have started knitting a Cascade KAL blanket, of which I was collecting parts all last year. I may have bitten off more than I can chew in that it is not TV knitting! I tried last night while watching the Antiques Road Show (which was very local to Chris and I, incidentally!) and Les Miserables and got in a bit of a mess!! I will sort it out and try again. Making this blanket/Afghan has involved buying some more Debbie Bliss Baby Cashmerino at a shocking price so I'll be keeping this one for me!!
> 
> Catch you later dear friends, have a good one, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


That is definitely one that you should keep for yourself, especially with all the work you will be putting into it! I have somethings like that. ????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very miserable day here with cold and rain. Even more depressing when we got a very low offer for the house. We said goodbye right away as we can't afford to waste time on them. More showings tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> Sending good vibes and healing thoughts for those contemplating hospital stays.


hope you get some more reasonable offers soon! xxx


----------



## Xiang

All caught up for now, so I am going to knit and watch tv for awhile. I might be back later on. Have a good day. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very miserable day here with cold and rain. Even more depressing when we got a very low offer for the house. We said goodbye right away as we can't afford to waste time on them. More showings tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> Sending good vibes and healing thoughts for those contemplating hospital stays.


Sorry about the time-wasters but at least you are getting viewers, it's all gone horribly quiet here. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about the time-wasters but at least you are getting viewers, it's all gone horribly quiet here. xx


Sorry about that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a reasonably bright Wales. The sun is beginning to shine now it's crawled over the mountain. Mr. tree-feller has been working away since 8 this morning and things are looking very bare. Nothing planned for today and DH is going out for a couple of hours this afternoon so will enjoy some down time. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't have to wait long with my neighbour at the hospital so afterwards we popped in to see a friend of hers for a coffee. Started knitting the border for our knitted town project.

The coven are here this morning and then not sure what else is planned for today,

Happy Tuesday xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oi, go to bed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> No, thank goodness. Supposed to get windy and rainy again this week (maybe a couple of times). Crazy weather! xxxooo


That's global warming for you!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very miserable day here with cold and rain. Even more depressing when we got a very low offer for the house. We said goodbye right away as we can't afford to waste time on them. More showings tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> Sending good vibes and healing thoughts for those contemplating hospital stays.


Glad you showed those jokers the door, better luck next time love! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry about the time-wasters but at least you are getting viewers, it's all gone horribly quiet here. xx


I expect folks are still getting over Christmas and New Year, any day now, they'll be beating down your door!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I expect folks are still getting over Christmas and New Year, any day now, they'll be beating down your door!! xxxx


xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright, sunny but chilly 8'C, London! We'll be off to see Mary Poppins later, not our choice really but nothing else on that isn't a kids film or we've already seen. 

Nothing else to report this morning so i will just send you all lots of love!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There was freezing rain last night changing to rain as the temperature rose. The rain will start again this evening changing to snow.
I've been battling a cold since Friday night. Everything that I knit at that time had to be frogged. jeesh! Note to self: don't try to knit when sick.
I did get a message from my LYS that the owner found another ball of the yarn that I was using for my sweater for Knit Nights, so I'll be restarting with that ball so the colours match and I don't have to do the alternate skein thing.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny but chilly 8'C, London! We'll be off to see Mary Poppins later, not our choice really but nothing else on that isn't a kids film or we've already seen.
> 
> Nothing else to report this morning so i will just send you all lots of love!! xxxxxxxxx


Let me know what you think of that movie. I usually find remakes disappointing, but I have been sometimes pleasantly surprised.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There was freezing rain last night changing to rain as the temperature rose. The rain will start again this evening changing to snow.
> I've been battling a cold since Friday night. Everything that I knit at that time had to be frogged. jeesh! Note to self: don't try to knit when sick.
> I did get a message from my LYS that the owner found another ball of the yarn that I was using for my sweater for Knit Nights, so I'll be restarting with that ball so the colours match and I don't have to do the alternate skein thing.


Good news on the ball of yarn, bad news on the cold, hope you get over that pretty quickly!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't have to wait long with my neighbour at the hospital so afterwards we popped in to see a friend of hers for a coffee. Started knitting the border for our knitted town project.
> 
> The coven are here this morning and then not sure what else is planned for today,
> 
> Happy Tuesday xxx


Happy Tuesday.
I'm sure I wasn't paying attention, but what it your knitted town project? Are you going to do another yarn-bombing? Or is this something else?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Let me know what you think of that movie. I usually find remakes disappointing, but I have been sometimes pleasantly surprised.


Yeah, I've been reluctant to see it for the same reason but apparently it's not a remake, it's later in time than the original, the kids are grown up, I think. Will review tonight!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a reasonably bright Wales. The sun is beginning to shine now it's crawled over the mountain. Mr. tree-feller has been working away since 8 this morning and things are looking very bare. Nothing planned for today and DH is going out for a couple of hours this afternoon so will enjoy some down time. Have a good day. xx


It sounds like your property is going to be very bright by the time that the tree guy is finished.


----------



## nitz8catz

School buses just got cancelled in this area due to freezing rain. 
TV just said the buses are cancelled because the salters couldn't get the side roads cleared before the buses started this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> It's coming along. Have some decisions to make. :sm02: xxxooo


Having options is good.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been a very miserable day here with cold and rain. Even more depressing when we got a very low offer for the house. We said goodbye right away as we can't afford to waste time on them. More showings tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> Sending good vibes and healing thoughts for those contemplating hospital stays.


Good for you. I hope the next showings produce a more reasonable offer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> No, thank goodness. Supposed to get windy and rainy again this week (maybe a couple of times). Crazy weather! xxxooo


I hope the wind isn't as bad as the previous storms have been.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It's actually stopped raining here tonight and about 44F. The heat will be going off in half an hour but damp weather always seems to cool this house down quickly. Nice and snug at the moment. xx


The wind has been coming from the east so my windows that face southeast have been freezing. My room was down to 16'C. Bella-kitty left to sleep someplace warmer. I was fine under the furs.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th!


I agree. Therapy before the mri is backwards. I hope the mri does not find a tear in your rotator cuff.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Oh but i do love you to bits ! Haha
> 
> I pretend i don't speak English or Spanish when i get ad calls lol , It's quite fun listening to them get frustrated for a change.


The problem with that up here is most telemarketers are multilingual and just start speaking in whatever language you tell them you speak.
I usually tell them I'm just the babysitter and that gets rid of them.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


Isn't that a little late for the Christmas party? Have a great time.
I'm glad the birds like your new bird feeder.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> There's a few more on Ravelry, I looked at mosaic wash cloth patterns which are easily adapted to scarves. xx


Isn't everything on Ravelry?


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> The problem with that up here is most telemarketers are multilingual and just start speaking in whatever language you tell them you speak.
> I usually tell them I'm just the babysitter and that gets rid of them.


Most of ours sound Indian so I just utter a few word of Welsh at them, just a few lines from the National Anthem or ask them their name in Welsh, that throws them completely. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Oops I ant finished my message but I pressed send, I'm crazy.
> 
> Stephen has been to work and he says he's just taken it slowly. He's mad if he thinks he can do that in the job he's got. I can't tell him, only advise and be there for a hug , cos he still likes a hug....
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say. Except...the birds are slowly going to my new bird feeder. I'll shrill have to lay a few nuts on the wall for my squirrels and fruit for the blackbirds. They can have a treat tomorrow if it's not raining.
> 
> It's over 60's tomorrow and next week it's our Christmas party....that's always a great nosh....check nosh out jinx see if you know that one please. Love to all


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
You did have a itchy send finger.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I've been to s and b today. The woman who sits with us who is a bit of a troublemaker and storyteller brought her daughter today. She's about 60 and she's twice as bad as her mother. We are going to have to be very careful what we say, we've never had problems like this at s and b. Don't worry... I'm not, we shall shift them if they start anymore. I pretended I was losing my hearing this afternoon, silly old bugger aren't I


I've found that people say things they probably shouldn't when they think that the other person either can't hear them or isn't paying attention.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've gotten through two more repeats on the scarf and i don't think I've enjoyed knitting something lately as much as I've enjoyed this pattern. I foresee many of these in the future with a vast amount of colour combos !????


It sounds like you are enjoying the mosaics.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Most of ours sound Indian so I just utter a few word of Welsh at them, just a few lines from the National Anthem or ask them their name in Welsh, that throws them completely. xx :sm23:


lol
That would work. I'm sure there's not many Welsh speaking telemarketers.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good news on the ball of yarn, bad news on the cold, hope you get over that pretty quickly!! xxxx


The cold is better, so I'm heading to work now.


----------



## nitz8catz

I should have left some time ago.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't that a little late for the Christmas party? Have a great time.
> I'm glad the birds like your new bird feeder.


The charity shop isn't having theirs until 25th Jan!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lucky you to have a peek at the sun. Hope your down time is enjoyable.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a reasonably bright Wales. The sun is beginning to shine now it's crawled over the mountain. Mr. tree-feller has been working away since 8 this morning and things are looking very bare. Nothing planned for today and DH is going out for a couple of hours this afternoon so will enjoy some down time. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am sure you and the coven will have a fun Tuesday. Are you serving taco's?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't have to wait long with my neighbour at the hospital so afterwards we popped in to see a friend of hers for a coffee. Started knitting the border for our knitted town project.
> 
> The coven are here this morning and then not sure what else is planned for today,
> 
> Happy Tuesday xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope you enjoy the movie. It has gotten good reviews around here. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny but chilly 8'C, London! We'll be off to see Mary Poppins later, not our choice really but nothing else on that isn't a kids film or we've already seen.
> 
> Nothing else to report this morning so i will just send you all lots of love!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping you win the battle with the cold very soon. Rain before snow is not a good thing. Rain freezes and you have ice under the snow.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There was freezing rain last night changing to rain as the temperature rose. The rain will start again this evening changing to snow.
> I've been battling a cold since Friday night. Everything that I knit at that time had to be frogged. jeesh! Note to self: don't try to knit when sick.
> I did get a message from my LYS that the owner found another ball of the yarn that I was using for my sweater for Knit Nights, so I'll be restarting with that ball so the colours match and I don't have to do the alternate skein thing.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I should have left some time ago.
> Everyone have a great day.


Drive carefully and safely on the icy roads. Hope the salters are far ahead of you.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy the movie. It has gotten good reviews around here.


Good morning jinx! Well, it's an afternoon out and I do get lunch out of it!! I've just been playing with Google map and took myself to the seaside for a walk along the seafront in Cornwall. Felt like I was almost there!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Lucky you to have a peek at the sun. Hope your down time is enjoyable.


Morning. Big black clouds are now gathering and the sun is losing its battle to stay out. Down time hasn't started yet, hopefully in the next half hour. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy the movie. It has gotten good reviews around here.


It is a fabulous movie that my entire family could go to and enjoy.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure you and the coven will have a fun Tuesday. Are you serving taco's?


Just coffee and biscuits and lots of chat xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Didn't have to wait long with my neighbour at the hospital so afterwards we popped in to see a friend of hers for a coffee. Started knitting the border for our knitted town project.
> 
> The coven are here this morning and then not sure what else is planned for today,
> 
> Happy Tuesday xxx


Have fun with the coven today! I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Will be good to get out for awhile. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's global warming for you!! :sm09: xxxx


I know! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There was freezing rain last night changing to rain as the temperature rose. The rain will start again this evening changing to snow.
> I've been battling a cold since Friday night. Everything that I knit at that time had to be frogged. jeesh! Note to self: don't try to knit when sick.
> I did get a message from my LYS that the owner found another ball of the yarn that I was using for my sweater for Knit Nights, so I'll be restarting with that ball so the colours match and I don't have to do the alternate skein thing.


Sending you many warm and healing hugs! Get well soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the wind isn't as bad as the previous storms have been.


Me, too. There are still people without power from the storm over the weekend. I think there's another one predicted after this one hits today -- that one is supposed to hit tomorrow afternoon into Thursday. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I just played catch up, read several pages and never made a comment. Having a quiet day I guess. Love you all anyway. xxx


----------



## London Girl

'Tis a bit quiet on here today!! I just got back from Mary Poppins and I wasn't too impressed. Maybe if you'd never seen the original, you would love it but to me, there is only one Mary Poppins and Emily Blunt isn't she. 4/10 xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> We do too, it goes off at about nine and on as soon as I wake up but DH is very mean with the heating as he doesn't feel the cold. I do! :sm14: xxxx


I like having quite a cool temperature in my house, my body temperature control - as far as the weather goes - is almost non-existent. DH used to be a stickler for having our heating and cooling apparatus switched off, and not in use for as long as possible, but he soon learned the error of his thinking, now he sometimes even asks me if I need the cooler or heating; depending on the season! Although I did make it very clear (if not extremely) clear, in no uncertain terms, that I would be using temperature control whenever I needed too! When he answered "Of Course", I was a little shocked, because his tone indicated that he had *NEVER* had any thoughts that were totally different to what I had just stated! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Khello girls, the over 60's was cancelled today. Sheila's dad is very poorly in hospital, so it might be on next week when we might have our Christmas party. Nothing's happened today. 

I've seen the woodpecker again, it's not banging on my chimney yet. 

I renewed my Jacquie Lawson cards as it was finished in December. If I enrolled for two years I could get the Christmas advent calendar for free. That's ok by me so I'm a month to the date behind. Yesterday was 7th de ember on my calendar (I'm sticking to numbers not months) (if certain people on here muck about with the fish and chips etc and send jinx and me in a spin) then I'm entitled to do it this way???? We'll blow me, will dec 7th work. I've seen penguins parading and also getting in the pool but then it goes off. It could quite possibly be my iPad but I'm glad I haven't paid about $3 for it.

Donna treasure is coming tomorrow and I'll be going up to Stephens in the afternoon. I'm going to read up on this, to see what I've missed. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your special blackbird is still paying you visits. Xx


No, he hasn't been for a few weeks. I'll call and have a word on Thursday and see if he'll come home.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I think I like Marg. I bet she made you smile.


I love her to bits even if she does drive me daft haha, she's been my rock. She's always there for me, and some days it's not easy. A true friend.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Just coffee and biscuits and lots of chat xx


I did not exactly have taco's this Tuesday. We had nacho bell grande. Tortilla chips, cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, refried beans, onions, and hamburger topped off with sour cream. I love it.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> 'Tis a bit quiet on here today!! I just got back from Mary Poppins and I wasn't too impressed. Maybe if you'd never seen the original, you would love it but to me, there is only one Mary Poppins and Emily Blunt isn't she. 4/10 xxxx


 :sm22: :sm25: What do the reviewers know anyhow? I would trust your review before those big paid blokes.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I did not exactly have taco's this Tuesday. We had nacho bell grande. Tortilla chips, cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, refried beans, onions, and hamburger topped off with sour cream. I love it.


I've just had pasta xxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Khello girls, the over 60's was cancelled today. Sheila's dad is very poorly in hospital, so it might be on next week when we might have our Christmas party. Nothing's happened today.
> 
> I've seen the woodpecker again, it's not banging on my chimney yet.
> 
> I renewed my Jacquie Lawson cards as it was finished in December. If I enrolled for two years I could get the Christmas advent calendar for free. That's ok by me so I'm a month to the date behind. Yesterday was 7th de ember on my calendar (I'm sticking to numbers not months) (if certain people on here muck about with the fish and chips etc and send jinx and me in a spin) then I'm entitled to do it this way???? We'll blow me, will dec 7th work. I've seen penguins parading and also getting in the pool but then it goes off. It could quite possibly be my iPad but I'm glad I haven't paid about $3 for it.
> 
> Donna treasure is coming tomorrow and I'll be going up to Stephens in the afternoon. I'm going to read up on this, to see what I've missed.
> Luv yawl


Oh no. I would be totally at sea if I did not know what month it was. The warm temperatures and sunshine make me think it is April or May. We will pay for this before winter is over.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I've just had pasta xxx


I had ham salad, lettuce, onions, tomatoes, egg, cheese savory, beetroot and finished off with rice pudding. I'm in my bed now and got my supper here, it's....ham sandwich on warburtons pulse and seedy bread. Chocolate brioch, packet of crisps (78)calories and I think that's it..oh no, what am I thinking of. I'm allowed 3 Ferraro rockers from Christmas, because any more than 3 can set my Tim off. I'm sparing with chocolate, but I love it.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Oh no. I would be totally at sea if I did not know what month it was. The warm temperatures and sunshine make me think it is April or May. We will pay for this before winter is over.


That's what I'm thinking jinx, my pussy willow tree has big buds on already and my snowdrops are out well, some of them not all.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I just played catch up, read several pages and never made a comment. Having a quiet day I guess. Love you all anyway. xxx


Love you too!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Oh no. I would be totally at sea if I did not know what month it was. The warm temperatures and sunshine make me think it is April or May. We will pay for this before winter is over.


We are going to starting tomorrow 36 F tomorrow and it is 62 F today......uuggh!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> :sm22: :sm25: What do the reviewers know anyhow? I would trust your review before those big paid blokes.


I tell it like it is!! Emily Blunt adopted a really posh upper class English accent and it just sounded really fake. Also, the cheeky Cockney lamp lighter was played by an American. Yes, I know Dick Van **** played Bert the chimney sweep in the original but he was well known and played it 'over the top'. One bright spot was Dick re-appearing as the senior bank executive and dancing, he's 93, bless his heart!!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> 'Tis a bit quiet on here today!! I just got back from Mary Poppins and I wasn't too impressed. Maybe if you'd never seen the original, you would love it but to me, there is only one Mary Poppins and Emily Blunt isn't she. 4/10 xxxx


I haven't seen it, but I'm afraid I'd probably feel the same way. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't seen it, but I'm afraid I'd probably feel the same way. xxxooo


I loved it as did DH, 2 daughters and DGS. I guess we're not purists and we were just in it for the lightheartedness that we could all go to see. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I loved it as did DH, 2 daughters and DGS. I guess we're not purists and we were just in it for the lightheartedness that we could all go to see. That doesn't happen very often.


I can see that and glad you all enjoyed it! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> That's what I'm thinking jinx, my pussy willow tree has big buds on already and my snowdrops are out well, some of them not all.


Lovely news, Spring is on it's way. We had our first snow today, only a cm. oxoxo


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I just played catch up, read several pages and never made a comment. Having a quiet day I guess. Love you all anyway. xxx


Enjoy your quiet day, your's are far too busy usually. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There was freezing rain last night changing to rain as the temperature rose. The rain will start again this evening changing to snow.
> I've been battling a cold since Friday night. Everything that I knit at that time had to be frogged. jeesh! Note to self: don't try to knit when sick.
> I did get a message from my LYS that the owner found another ball of the yarn that I was using for my sweater for Knit Nights, so I'll be restarting with that ball so the colours match and I don't have to do the alternate skein thing.


Hope you don't feel too miserable, have a toddy on me. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th!


Thinking of you, friend just had her rotator cuff fixed and is doing very well. The recovery is long though with lots of physio.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The dampness seems to creep into my old bones making them ache and making me cold.


Wood heat is so nice for old bones...xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

I noticed today that the Iris are popping through the ground. We have not had a hard freeze.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I noticed today that the Iris are popping through the ground. We have not had a hard freeze.


There's time yet. xx :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Wood heat is so nice for old bones...xxx


Yes indeed. I agree with you completely. Today I would relish having a fireplace.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 5'C (41'F). There was freezing rain last night changing to rain as the temperature rose. The rain will start again this evening changing to snow.
> I've been battling a cold since Friday night. Everything that I knit at that time had to be frogged. jeesh! Note to self: don't try to knit when sick.
> I did get a message from my LYS that the owner found another ball of the yarn that I was using for my sweater for Knit Nights, so I'll be restarting with that ball so the colours match and I don't have to do the alternate skein thing.


That is excellent. I really hate running out of the fibre I am using for any project.


----------



## Xiang

[ quote=binkbrice]Well I now have to have an mri and hold off on physical therapy till after he knows I have a bone spur in my shoulder but he thinks I have a tear in my rotator cuff so will have it done next week then see him again on the 28th![/quote]



nitz8catz said:


> I agree. Therapy before the mri is backwards. I hope the mri does not find a tear in your rotator cuff.


This conversations reads almost like a visit to an auto repair shop, than examination and possible repair of a human! 
I hope your rotator cuff is not torn. xxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Perhaps having an mri before therapy might have been a good thing? Hope they get to the root of the problem and get it fixed.


It seems to be the way they do things anymore. BassAckward.
They do that to everyone now. They did it to me when i hurt mine and i wound up having 11 surgeries on mine ! It's a ridiculous practice to send someone for PT before knowing what they are treating ! Sorry this is something we've been touchy about from the beginning .


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> The problem with that up here is most telemarketers are multilingual and just start speaking in whatever language you tell them you speak.
> I usually tell them I'm just the babysitter and that gets rid of them.


Yes but it's fun to pretend you don't speak any language they try... Usually here it's just English or Spanish lol
I do discard most of them on the first ring when caller id says scam likely lol


----------



## linkan

Saxy love, your very presence is a lift to my spirit whether you have anything to say or just say hello .????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes but it's fun to pretend you don't speak any language they try... Usually here it's just English or Spanish lol
> I do discard most of them on the first ring when caller id says scam likely lol


Unless we are expecting a call from a Government Office. or department, we don't answer numbers we don't recognise, or that show up as private numbers, also quite often there is a fairly detailed review on some numbers, that identify the scam callers! ????????


----------



## linkan

I've done a few more repeats on this scarf. I may be a sixth of the way through but I've not been counting how many repeats. It states 24 but i figure I'll make it the length i want and go from there lol. Feeling exhausted easily today. But much better than yesterday. 
Sweet peas dad had am accident at work recently.. He saved a co -workers life too.
He worksfor a tire company and pushed the other guy out of the way , got hit with 1200 lb. tire.
Brooke his arm cracked his chest bone and literally squeezed his heart ! You know what they did???
Yup ! You guessed it. . . sent him to dang PT ! 
They just will try anything not to do an mri and it's crazy !!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Unless we are expecting a call from a Government Office. or department, we don't answer numbers we don't recognise, or that show up as private numbers, also quite often there is a fairly detailed review on some numbers, that identify the scam callers! ????????


Mine will actually say nuisance likely or scam likely , depends on my mood whether or not i mess with em. lol


----------



## linkan

Okay it's bedtime ! Hi MJ , hope you have a nice day.


----------



## jinx

My message says I will not answer any call that comes from a number I do not know. If you want to contact me send a text stating who you are and why you are calling me. I can see the first line of a text so I do not have to open it unless I do know the person.


linkan said:


> Mine will actually say nuisance likely or scam likely , depends on my mood whether or not i mess with em. lol


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Have you had a look at this mosaic project.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mira-mira-on-the-wall


You did a great job. Your colors are lovely as is the pattern.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> My hessian bag


I'm always amazes at how grand your pieces are. I love it!!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I did try to cut down on the number of WIPs that I had. That didn't last. Good luck with yours.


It's ok as long as I don't have UFOs pile up. I am doing a plain top because I can do it at meetings and a cute baby cuddle at home because it needs full focus. I started a cowl in fair aisle but don't like it so might do the same pattern on mittens. I'm too jumpy not to jump around to different pieces.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> And coming on here and reading what everyone else is doing, can be a distraction from things that one has to deal with.


It's great seeing there are nice people getting along as friends world wide different but the same. I'm so blessed to find you all. I tell people I talk to who are deep in problems to get on their computers and find nice people like you to lift their spirits. They don't knit or I'd send them here.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with you. Sometimes I just don't feel like doing any complex knitting, so something simple is nice to keep my hands occupied. But I do like having at least one project that is a challenge, and the MKAL is definitely that so far.


I've never heard of MKAL but sounds like a challenge.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


They are both lovely, but I think I prefer the mosaic one. Well done. x


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I loved it as did DH, 2 daughters and DGS. I guess we're not purists and we were just in it for the lightheartedness that we could all go to see. That doesn't happen very often.


I understand and would probably have enjoyed it more with my gks!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've done a few more repeats on this scarf. I may be a sixth of the way through but I've not been counting how many repeats. It states 24 but i figure I'll make it the length i want and go from there lol. Feeling exhausted easily today. But much better than yesterday.
> Sweet peas dad had am accident at work recently.. He saved a co -workers life too.
> He worksfor a tire company and pushed the other guy out of the way , got hit with 1200 lb. tire.
> Brooke his arm cracked his chest bone and literally squeezed his heart ! You know what they did???
> Yup ! You guessed it. . . sent him to dang PT !
> They just will try anything not to do an mri and it's crazy !!


Good for him - and the co-worker but they could have finished him off by going straight to PT!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and sunny, although frost Surrey. Back to our Wednesday routine, supermarket, fish and chips and WI tonight. I might also tackle some ironing.

Everyone have a happy WEDNESDAY xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> They are both lovely, but I think I prefer the mosaic one. Well done. x


Do you think it's the black that makes it stand out more? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny, although frost Surrey. Back to our Wednesday routine, supermarket, fish and chips and WI tonight. I might also tackle some ironing.
> 
> Everyone have a happy WEDNESDAY xxx


Ironing????? I thought I was the only sucker who did that. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


They are both really lovely Jacky but I prefer the pastel one, that is a really nice pattern! I'm trying to concentrate on my squares at the moment but I will definitely get back to the mosaics!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> They are both lovely, but I think I prefer the mosaic one. Well done. x


Whispering:They are both mosaic!!! xxxxx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I've never heard of MKAL but sounds like a challenge.


Hi Polly, so glad you found us again! Hope you are not too cold where you are and that you're feeling ok!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 2'C (36'F). The wind is picking up and the temperature falling. When the wind comes off the lakes, we will have lake effect flurries.
I didn't sleep well last night, but I am the only one on my team today as one lady is on training and the other has doctor's appointments. I'm hoping nothing beeps today.
I managed to fix all my mistakes from my "sick" knitting and did an extra row on the MKAL knitting. Lots of loops and decreases.
I need to take my Knit Night knitting off the cable and start over with the 2nd colour.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny, although frost Surrey. Back to our Wednesday routine, supermarket, fish and chips and WI tonight. I might also tackle some ironing.
> 
> Everyone have a happy WEDNESDAY xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Ironing???


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you think it's the black that makes it stand out more? xx


Yes I do. I like the dramatic contrast, although the chevron one looks good it has a more softer look. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


I think the one on the right would have been too dark with a black contrast. It looks very springlike with the light colour.
Have you tried mosaic with 2 colour changing yarns? That could produce some nice effects.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Ironing???


It's ok that thought has passed!! We are knitting Camberley. To get an idea look up knitted Newbury, they have already done theirs and other towns are doing the same for an exhibition in 2020. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I've never heard of MKAL but sounds like a challenge.


This one is. Lace, beads, and cables and icord cast-on. All charted and the charts are huge. 
It was released in 5 clues (pieces) and the mystery is that you didn't know what it looked like before you start.
I cheated and checked the spoilers to see what the next clue looks like knitted up and it's beautiful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I think the one on the right would have been too dark with a black contrast. It looks very springlike with the light colour.
> Have you tried mosaic with 2 colour changing yarns? That could produce some nice effects.


Do you mean just two plain colours, I was wondering about that. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean just two plain colours, I was wondering about that. xx


I was thinking both yarns being colour changers. You could get the mosaic to fade in and out as the colours matched.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> It's ok as long as I don't have UFOs pile up. I am doing a plain top because I can do it at meetings and a cute baby cuddle at home because it needs full focus. I started a cowl in fair aisle but don't like it so might do the same pattern on mittens. I'm too jumpy not to jump around to different pieces.


And some of the larger or more complex projects don't travel well.
Good luck with the mittens.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It's ok that thought has passed!! We are knitting Camberley. To get an idea look up knitted Newbury, they have already done theirs and other towns are doing the same for an exhibition in 2020. xxxx


Now I understand. Will Knitted Camberley be all knitted, or will you be contributing some needlefelted sections.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> You did a great job. Your colors are lovely as is the pattern.


Sprry Polly, that was't mine. It's one that I want to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> My message says I will not answer any call that comes from a number I do not know. If you want to contact me send a text stating who you are and why you are calling me. I can see the first line of a text so I do not have to open it unless I do know the person.


I like that idea. My phone has the option to only accept calls from people on my contact list, but a couple always manage to sneak through. I even had one that showed up as my OWN phone number but was a telemarketer.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I've done a few more repeats on this scarf. I may be a sixth of the way through but I've not been counting how many repeats. It states 24 but i figure I'll make it the length i want and go from there lol. Feeling exhausted easily today. But much better than yesterday.
> Sweet peas dad had am accident at work recently.. He saved a co -workers life too.
> He worksfor a tire company and pushed the other guy out of the way , got hit with 1200 lb. tire.
> Brooke his arm cracked his chest bone and literally squeezed his heart ! You know what they did???
> Yup ! You guessed it. . . sent him to dang PT !
> They just will try anything not to do an mri and it's crazy !!


Do they get kickbacks from the PT folks? 
I hope Sweet Pea's dad is feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Unless we are expecting a call from a Government Office. or department, we don't answer numbers we don't recognise, or that show up as private numbers, also quite often there is a fairly detailed review on some numbers, that identify the scam callers! ????????


I usually let the answering machine pickup at home. I'll call back anyone legit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I was thinking both yarns being colour changers. You could get the mosaic to fade in and out as the colours matched.


Would you use the same yarns just start them in different places in colour run or two different colour combinations, if that makes sense? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I noticed today that the Iris are popping through the ground. We have not had a hard freeze.


Isn't it early for all these flowers to be popping up? We're back to brown but should get white today. And the temperature is going down again so any flowers here would be frostbitten anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hope you don't feel too miserable, have a toddy on me. xoxox


Would love to, but today it would definitely put me to sleep.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to run now. I have to pull the bin to the curb (Only 1 bin, mum's not here :sm01
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


Both scarves are very nice. Your yarn for the new one worked very nice. Maybe the dark one is dressier and the lighter one is more for fun?


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny, although frost Surrey. Back to our Wednesday routine, supermarket, fish and chips and WI tonight. I might also tackle some ironing.
> 
> Everyone have a happy WEDNESDAY xxx


Happy windy Wednesday. I hope you are successful with your battle with the ironing.


----------



## jinx

Oh no, you are not the only one. I have one shirt I had to iron.


Barn-dweller said:


> Ironing????? I thought I was the only sucker who did that. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Now I understand. Will Knitted Camberley be all knitted, or will you be contributing some needlefelted sections.


Mainly knitted but will have felt, weaving, cross stitch, embroidery and crochet on it too.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy windy Wednesday. I hope you are successful with your battle with the ironing.


Given up on that idea xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are having the same weather. Hope everything is quiet at work today. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 2'C (36'F). The wind is picking up and the temperature falling. When the wind comes off the lakes, we will have lake effect flurries.
> I didn't sleep well last night, but I am the only one on my team today as one lady is on training and the other has doctor's appointments. I'm hoping nothing beeps today.
> I managed to fix all my mistakes from my "sick" knitting and did an extra row on the MKAL knitting. Lots of loops and decreases.
> I need to take my Knit Night knitting off the cable and start over with the 2nd colour.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I like that idea. My phone has the option to only accept calls from people on my contact list, but a couple always manage to sneak through. I even had one that showed up as my OWN phone number but was a telemarketer.


It bothers me a bit not to answer the phone. I always think I might miss an urgent message. Friends and family have a code to use if they are calling from an unfamiliar number. They leave it ring once, hang up and call right back.


----------



## jinx

Glad you came to your senses. My extra chore of the day is cleaning one bathroom, top to bottom. Those tiny rooms are more work than cleaning a larger bedroom.


PurpleFi said:


> Given up on that idea xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh no, you are not the only one. I have one shirt I had to iron.


Has it been done yet? xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Has it been done yet? xx :sm23:


Yes. It took all of 10 minutes to iron it. Thirty minutes to get iron and ironing board. Thirty minutes to put iron and board away. I am not washing it again until I want him to wear it. I would hate to think of him just wearing it for any unimportant occasion. :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


They are both lovely! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Enjoy your quiet day, your's are far too busy usually. xoxox


They should be; they aren't. I have a mental block and waste time instead.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Saxy love, your very presence is a lift to my spirit whether you have anything to say or just say hello .????


That's the nicest thing I've heard so far this year!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Unless we are expecting a call from a Government Office. or department, we don't answer numbers we don't recognise, or that show up as private numbers, also quite often there is a fairly detailed review on some numbers, that identify the scam callers! ????????


I had a strange call yesterday, and wasn't sure whether or not to believe it. A man asked if I was Mrs Goldsworthy, which is wrong, so I said 'not quite', which confused him. He says he is the executor of a will which is bequeathing money to our branch of the Royal British Legion. The lady has apparently left us £360+ a month for four years plus the rights of royalties on a book. He late husband was supposedly S.O.E. in the war and MI6 afterwards. I have to visit him on Friday morning for details. I am taking the treasurer with me!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I've done a few more repeats on this scarf. I may be a sixth of the way through but I've not been counting how many repeats. It states 24 but i figure I'll make it the length i want and go from there lol. Feeling exhausted easily today. But much better than yesterday.
> Sweet peas dad had am accident at work recently.. He saved a co -workers life too.
> He worksfor a tire company and pushed the other guy out of the way , got hit with 1200 lb. tire.
> Brooke his arm cracked his chest bone and literally squeezed his heart ! You know what they did???
> Yup ! You guessed it. . . sent him to dang PT !
> They just will try anything not to do an mri and it's crazy !!


That's crazy. Didn't they strap the arm even?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


I like them both.


----------



## SaxonLady

DH has just taken my 'new' car for an MOT. It should pass. It was my brother's and he gets his cars serviced by the manufacturers on a regular basis.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I like that idea. My phone has the option to only accept calls from people on my contact list, but a couple always manage to sneak through. I even had one that showed up as my OWN phone number but was a telemarketer.


I had that happen recently with my nephews number I was so confused when it wasn't him on the line!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Given up on that idea xxxxxxx


I'm am so glad that you came to your senses about the "i...r..o..n..i....n..g". :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


http://tincanknits.com/pattern-SC-harvest.html
This is lovely. I will have to look closer at that pattern.


----------



## quatrefoilknits

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


 Wow! I love this pattern worked in your color-blocked yarn, binkbrice. :sm11:

Thanks for sharing the link to Tin Can's free harvest cardi pattern, jinx! :sm11:
What a broad range of sizes this pattern comes in... every member of the whole family could have a harvest cardigan.
:sm11:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-SC-harvest.html
> This is lovely. I will have to look closer at that pattern.


It starts at size 0-6 and goes all the way up to 4xl, the yarn I am using is the sugar wheel by yarn bee in the grape jamboree color from Hobby Lobby so cute, I think I have one more color to work through!


----------



## quatrefoilknits

Oh, and thank you for mentioning the yarn you are using, binkbrice!
Gorgeous!!!
:sm11:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and 2'C (36'F). The wind is picking up and the temperature falling. When the wind comes off the lakes, we will have lake effect flurries.
> I didn't sleep well last night, but I am the only one on my team today as one lady is on training and the other has doctor's appointments. I'm hoping nothing beeps today.
> I managed to fix all my mistakes from my "sick" knitting and did an extra row on the MKAL knitting. Lots of loops and decreases.
> I need to take my Knit Night knitting off the cable and start over with the 2nd colour.


That sounds like you might be feeling better, I certainly hope so!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> This one is. Lace, beads, and cables and icord cast-on. All charted and the charts are huge.
> It was released in 5 clues (pieces) and the mystery is that you didn't know what it looked like before you start.
> I cheated and checked the spoilers to see what the next clue looks like knitted up and it's beautiful.


It does sound very complicated but glad it's going to be beautiful!! Must have a look at how to do an icord cast on!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Would you use the same yarns just start them in different places in colour run or two different colour combinations, if that makes sense? xx


Nuh!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Isn't it early for all these flowers to be popping up? We're back to brown but should get white today. And the temperature is going down again so any flowers here would be frostbitten anyways.


My bluebells always start popping up in January and the grape hyacinths are starting to stand up for themselves. It remains to be seem what else survives but most of it usually seems to. I have more trouble from slugs and I need to get out there and 'feed' them with blue pellets!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Glad you came to your senses. My extra chore of the day is cleaning one bathroom, top to bottom. Those tiny rooms are more work than cleaning a larger bedroom.


How do bathrooms get so dirty when mostly all you do is clean yourself in them?!! I've moaned about this before but my bathroom is dusty, I think it must come off the towels - or me!!! :sm06: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I had a strange call yesterday, and wasn't sure whether or not to believe it. A man asked if I was Mrs Goldsworthy, which is wrong, so I said 'not quite', which confused him. He says he is the executor of a will which is bequeathing money to our branch of the Royal British Legion. The lady has apparently left us £360+ a month for four years plus the rights of royalties on a book. He late husband was supposedly S.O.E. in the war and MI6 afterwards. I have to visit him on Friday morning for details. I am taking the treasurer with me!


It sounds promising though! Is your treasurer a strapping lady or gentleman, just in case? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


Very nice, love the colours you're using, are you using up stash? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It starts at size 0-6 and goes all the way up to 4xl, the yarn I am using is the sugar wheel by yarn bee in the grape jamboree color from Hobby Lobby so cute, I think I have one more color to work through!


Ok, that answers my question Lisa!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> They are both lovely! xxxooo


Thank you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I had a strange call yesterday, and wasn't sure whether or not to believe it. A man asked if I was Mrs Goldsworthy, which is wrong, so I said 'not quite', which confused him. He says he is the executor of a will which is bequeathing money to our branch of the Royal British Legion. The lady has apparently left us £360+ a month for four years plus the rights of royalties on a book. He late husband was supposedly S.O.E. in the war and MI6 afterwards. I have to visit him on Friday morning for details. I am taking the treasurer with me!


Intriguing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I like them both.


Thanks, I prefer the black one for visual effect. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


Looks lovely and warm and purple. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-SC-harvest.html
> This is lovely. I will have to look closer at that pattern.


Yes, it is lovely, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nuh!! xxxx


Nuh you wouldn't or nuh it doesn't make sense? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

quatrefoilknits said:


> Oh, and thank you for mentioning the yarn you are using, binkbrice!
> Gorgeous!!!
> :sm11:


Your welcome! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My bluebells always start popping up in January and the grape hyacinths are starting to stand up for themselves. It remains to be seem what else survives but most of it usually seems to. I have more trouble from slugs and I need to get out there and 'feed' them with blue pellets!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


The snowdrops are out round here I noticed today. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Ok, that answers my question Lisa!! xxxx


Most of my stash now is baby blanket quantities which I will be going through as I have three to make soon!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nuh you wouldn't or nuh it doesn't make sense? xxxx


Nuh I couldn't make sense of it!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Nuh I couldn't make sense of it!! ???? Xxxx


Huh?
:sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Nuh I couldn't make sense of it!! ???? Xxxx


I'll try again. Do I use two completely different coloured varigated yarns, or use two of the same colours but start further into the ball to get the colours not matching. Don't think that is much clearer, if it isn't I give up and if we remember explain when we meet next. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls how are you all? I'm up at Stephens and went grocery shopping with Sue and I'll do mine tomorrow on my way home. The boys are both fine, Stephen is a little tired but seems ok. Sue is just worn out! Poor lass. I'm sharing my room with daisy the hamster, as the Christmas decorations are not in the loft yet. 

June I've just been watching antique roadshow and there was a shop where you live, and I thought about you. I don't want to say the name of the place. Wink wink...

Little treasure Donna came today, it was so. Ice to see her it seems ages. There's normality starting to kick in. Hope you've all had a good day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you all? I'm up at Stephens and went grocery shopping with Sue and I'll do mine tomorrow on my way home. The boys are both fine, Stephen is a little tired but seems ok. Sue is just worn out! Poor lass. I'm sharing my room with daisy the hamster, as the Christmas decorations are not in the loft yet.
> 
> June I've just been watching antique roadshow and there was a shop where you live, and I thought about you. I don't want to say the name of the place. Wink wink...
> 
> Little treasure Donna came today, it was so. Ice to see her it seems ages. There's normality starting to kick in. Hope you've all had a good day. Xx


Christmas can be good, but getting back to normal can be just as good. Hope the hamster doesn't keep you awake with his snoring tonight. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Little daisy hamster has decided to play in her wheel and what a clatter it makes. She's making a noise with her water bottle too. Looks like we are in for a stormy night. Haha. I love her to bits. She's so sweet.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:
 

> Little daisy hamster has decided to play in her wheel and what a clatter it makes. She's making a noise with her water bottle too. Looks like we are in for a stormy night. Haha. I love her to bits. She's so sweet.


Sounds like a fun bed time. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Trish. Sounds like you have been really have g a rough time lately. Xx



Islander said:


> Didn't lose power, the storm seems to have passed us by. Since my fridges are empty will give them a thorough cleaning today. Sending healing vibes to your Claire Chris. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

They are beautiful, I shall have to have a go at that. What pattern did you use?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> They are beautiful, I shall have to have a go at that. What pattern did you use?


Thanks, they are quite easy to do but keep your interest the way the pattern appears. Some I got on Ravelry mosaic wash cloths, one is just a mosaic stitch pattern I found. There's lots to chose from. xx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> That's crazy. Didn't they strap the arm even?


Yes he had a plate put in.. But only because the therapy guy was good enough to say no way till after his surgery.


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, they are quite easy to do but keep your interest the way the pattern appears. Some I got on Ravelry mosaic wash cloths, one is just a mosaic stitch pattern I found. There's lots to chose from. xx


I think my sister knows what I'm going to ask.... Uhm Lisa? Would you pwint dem for me?????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I think my sister knows what I'm going to ask.... Uhm Lisa? Would you pwint dem for me?????????????????


I'm sure she will when you decide which ones you want. xx :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll try again. Do I use two completely different coloured varigated yarns, or use two of the same colours but start further into the ball to get the colours not matching. Don't think that is much clearer, if it isn't I give up and if we remember explain when we meet next. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


I believe she's saying two totally different variegated yarns , making one of them named the dark and one the light and then watch the color changes happening throughout.
It's a cool thought and i will say i have considered it myself when i finish this one.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


Looks awesome ! ???????????? i might have to make one of those too. Of course that means i need more yarn and needles because i don't have any cables long enough.. And if course i couldn't possibly make it with any of the yarn i have now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I believe she's saying two totally different variegated yarns , making one of them named the dark and one the light and then watch the color changes happening throughout.
> It's a cool thought and i will say i have considered it myself when i finish this one.


I wonder if the mosaic would show up so well with so many different colours, I think it needs one constant colour. I would be interested in seeing how multicolours work out. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure she will when you decide which ones you want. xx :sm09: :sm24:


All of dem ...? ????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder if the mosaic would show up so well with so many different colours, I think it needs one constant colour. I would be interested in seeing how multicolours work out. xx


Im sure it wouldn't look mosaic really. But cool .. Yup.
I like the darker one.. Looks like mermaid style.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> All of dem ...? ????


Well you might have to narrow them down a bit. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Im sure it wouldn't look mosaic really. But cool .. Yup.
> I like the darker one.. Looks like mermaid style.


I think they look like stain glass windows. xx :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater


I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


Well done, how many more to finish? xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I wonder if the mosaic would show up so well with so many different colours, I think it needs one constant colour. I would be interested in seeing how multicolours work out. xx


I am having trouble picturing two variegated yarns being used together. Maybe if they had long colorways it would be very nice. I am not good at picturing things in my mind. Waiting for someone to try it and post pictures.


----------



## jinx

Very nice work. The colors is the hat are a bit different and that is a good thing.


binkbrice said:


> I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I am having trouble picturing two variegated yarns being used together. Maybe if they had long colorways it would be very nice. I am not good at picturing things in my mind. Waiting for someone to try it and post pictures.


I don't think the mosaic pattern would show up too well but it would be very colourful. xx


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/cashmerejunkie/mosaic-happy-fingless-gloves I believe these are made with 2 different long colorways yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I believe she's saying two totally different variegated yarns , making one of them named the dark and one the light and then watch the color changes happening throughout.
> It's a cool thought and i will say i have considered it myself when i finish this one.


That's what I think, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


They both look great! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've done a few more repeats on this scarf. I may be a sixth of the way through but I've not been counting how many repeats. It states 24 but i figure I'll make it the length i want and go from there lol. Feeling exhausted easily today. But much better than yesterday.
> Sweet peas dad had am accident at work recently.. He saved a co -workers life too.
> He worksfor a tire company and pushed the other guy out of the way , got hit with 1200 lb. tire..
> Broke his arm cracked his chest bone and literally squeezed his heart ! You know what they did???
> Yup ! You guessed it. . . sent him to dang PT !
> They just will try anything not to do an mri and it's crazy !!


That is just ridiculous. Are the doctors afraid to do their jobs properly now? Did the PT send him back to the doc, with a very scathing letter? 
There is a very huge possibility of causing massive amount of damage. ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Okay it's bedtime ! Hi MJ , hope you have a nice day.


I had a wonderful day, thanks. Hope you had a great sleep!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My message says I will not answer any call that comes from a number I do not know. If you want to contact me send a text stating who you are and why you are calling me. I can see the first line of a text so I do not have to open it unless I do know the person.


That's a great way of vetting calls. when I get some alone time, I might just change my message. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It's great seeing there are nice people getting along as friends world wide different but the same. I'm so blessed to find you all. I tell people I talk to who are deep in problems to get on their computers and find nice people like you to lift their spirits. They don't knit or I'd send them here.


I hope they Listen to you, and do some searching. Perhaps you could teach them how to knit, and make that a place where they can also talk about things, without feeling threatened. Sometimes that is the most Comfortable, and easiest way for people who are suffering, to reach out to someone! :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales but it's a lot colder as well. Finished the mosaic scarf jinx suggested, still think I prefer a black contrast colour, have put it next to the yellowy green one I did. Think I'll start another shawl now for a change and then go back to mosaics perhaps. Have a lovely day. xx


I love the stark contrast in the black & green Scarf, but the colours in the second scarf are beautiful, in a different softer way. If I was going to make one of these, I would use black and electric bloe, if I was able to find that colour, but if not, a bright people with Silver, or black, would be other possible combinationsI would use. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you think it's the black that makes it stand out more? xx


Yes I do, the contrast that the black brings to the scarf, makes it stunning, but the paler colours of the and scarfe, doesn't have a "*WOW/color]*", which the black gives the first scarf. Having said all of the above, they are both beautiful in their own way! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Ironing????? I thought I was the only sucker who did that. xx :sm23:


I thought ironing was only done for CRAFT projects, to make sure the items were made properly! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They are both really lovely Jacky but I prefer the pastel one, that is a really nice pattern! I'm trying to concentrate on my squares at the moment but I will definitely get back to the mosaics!! xxxx


Once I get the twins birth blankets finished (I will never again make 2 items with the same pattern. These 2 blankets are the first time I have ever done it, because I KNEW that I get bored when I duplicate something. The second blanket is almost finished, I think there might only be 50, or 60, rows left; but I am only able to complete a maximum of 6 rows in one sitting, the concentrating on the pattern, is very exhausting for me atm. I remember the times, back in the dim, dark past; when I was invincible, when I was able to complete some very complicated patterns, in quite a reasonable time, usually within a month. Now I seem to take forever, so I will do a little more catchup. then get the blanket out and do a couple more rows, so that I can finally finish them, and package them so that they will keep, for use with the next generation of babies; if they happen! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> They are both lovely, but I think I prefer the mosaic one. Well done. x





London Girl said:


> Whispering:They are both mosaic!!! xxxxx :sm16: :sm23:


I thought they were, but wasn't too sure of it, so I'm glad your clarified that for me! ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like that idea. My phone has the option to only accept calls from people on my contact list, but a couple always manage to sneak through. I even had one that showed up as my OWN phone number but was a telemarketer.


Those pests are just getting far too clever for theirown boots!!! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Would you use the same yarns just start them in different places in colour run or two different colour combinations, if that makes sense? xx


I think that 2 totally different, but contrasting colours would look great .


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> They should be; they aren't. I have a mental block and waste time instead.


There is never wasted time, when one is a crafterYour brain knows how much rest you need, so it is forcing you to use that much needed rest. Then when your brain is satisfied that you are sufficiently caught up with yourself, you will find that you will begin to add different things to do, throughout your day. Of course your brain won't completely relinquish control, until it is completely satisfied that you are totally ready to resume full control again! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I had a strange call yesterday, and wasn't sure whether or not to believe it. A man asked if I was Mrs Goldsworthy, which is wrong, so I said 'not quite', which confused him. He says he is the executor of a will which is bequeathing money to our branch of the Royal British Legion. The lady has apparently left us £360+ a month for four years plus the rights of royalties on a book. He late husband was supposedly S.O.E. in the war and MI6 afterwards. I have to visit him on Friday morning for details. I am taking the treasurer with me!


I don't know what to think of this, but " worry", is the first thing that comes to my mind. Please be careful.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> This is what I have been working on....yea I know I have 5 or 6 other wips that I need to finish but I really wanted to work on a sweater





jinx said:


> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-SC-harvest.html
> This is lovely. I will have to look closer at that pattern.


that is a beautiful cardigan, it looks like it might just about perfect for one of my DD's, so that is going to be downloaded. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My bluebells always start popping up in January and the grape hyacinths are starting to stand up for themselves. It remains to be seem what else survives but most of it usually seems to. I have more trouble from slugs and I need to get out there and 'feed' them with blue pellets!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


Slugs just LOVE those blue pellets, don't they! 
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks lovely and warm and purple. xx :sm23:


Jacky, do you have a favourite colour, or two?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll try again. Do I use two completely different coloured varigated yarns, or use two of the same colours but start further into the ball to get the colours not matching. Don't think that is much clearer, if it isn't I give up and if we remember explain when we meet next. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


Try using two different Colour ways, with either contrasting colours, or Complementing colours.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes he had a plate put in.. But only because the therapy guy was good enough to say no way till after his surgery.


Well done PT bloke, at least there are SOME sensible people in your country's medical system. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I think my sister knows what I'm going to ask.... Uhm Lisa? Would you pwint dem for me?????????????????


hahaha ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Looks awesome ! ???????????? i might have to make one of those too. Of course that means i need more yarn and needles because i don't have any cables long enough.. And if course i couldn't possibly make it with any of the yarn i have now.


I actually have some lovely yarn, in my stash, that would go great with this pattern. I only need to check if there is enough of it, to finish the cardigan. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


they are both great, with beautiful colours also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/cashmerejunkie/mosaic-happy-fingless-gloves I believe these are made with 2 different long colorways yarn.


In the photos of this project, there are a number of skeins of single colours shown, So variegated yarns were not used.


----------



## Xiang

I have finally caught up again, commented on more than a few posts, and now I think I will make a snack, before I do some knitting, so that I can get the second little blanket finished.
I hope everyone has a wonderful, refreshing sleep.????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is just ridiculous. Are the doctors afraid to do their jobs properly now? Did the PT send him back to the doc, with a very scathing letter?
> There is a very huge possibility of causing massive amount of damage. ????


Yes he did actually. Mine did the same. They had me doing things like moving a cloth up and down a window and the pt guy said wait .. Can you put your arm behind your back? And i was shocked that i could not. That's when he refused to touch me again without an mri. And of course my whole arm was basically hanging by a thread. I tore everything including the chest muscle. So did he.. Tore his chest muscle , it was a compression injury remember.. He's lucky to be alive. Definitely saved the other guy. He's a very tall and just big rugged kind of guy. The other guy was a little bity kid really, only 19yrs.old.
But... . it's a shameful practice. The docters don't want to do anything more than an x Ray . and then it's off to PT. If you come back then they will order more tests.
My injury was on December 19th and my first surgery wasn't until late March. It was agony.. Because of course they don't want you on pain meds. Sorry... Sorry Sorry..lol
It makes me so ???? angry.


----------



## linkan

Those mitts Are so awesome! But if they didn't use self striping yarn , which i guess would be hard to do with the checks.. All i can think of is the weaving in all the ends!


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you all? I'm up at Stephens and went grocery shopping with Sue and I'll do mine tomorrow on my way home. The boys are both fine, Stephen is a little tired but seems ok. Sue is just worn out! Poor lass. I'm sharing my room with daisy the hamster, as the Christmas decorations are not in the loft yet.
> 
> June I've just been watching antique roadshow and there was a shop where you live, and I thought about you. I don't want to say the name of the place. Wink wink...
> 
> Little treasure Donna came today, it was so. Ice to see her it seems ages. There's normality starting to kick in. Hope you've all had a good day. Xx


I am so far behind normal..our tree is still up ! I'm determined I'll get it all packed away this weekend...or tomorrow... Even better ! LOL.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> They should be; they aren't. I have a mental block and waste time instead.


Me too ! It prevents me from doing anything except knitting at the moment.. And solitaire.. I do ALOT of free cell solitaire. I know it's a huge time waster but it's like an addiction. It keeps my brain busy and working so that i don't have to stop and think of what i need to be doing. 
So I've been trying the push myself initiative. Even if it's is the smallest most unimportant thing..i Do one thing. Today i emptied thetrash in my room ???? and then i knitted????.

Ain't i a stinker !????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I had a strange call yesterday, and wasn't sure whether or not to believe it. A man asked if I was Mrs Goldsworthy, which is wrong, so I said 'not quite', which confused him. He says he is the executor of a will which is bequeathing money to our branch of the Royal British Legion. The lady has apparently left us £360+ a month for four years plus the rights of royalties on a book. He late husband was supposedly S.O.E. in the war and MI6 afterwards. I have to visit him on Friday morning for details. I am taking the treasurer with me!


Sounds fantastical. Please be careful though.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Went and spent my Christmas gift cards


Seems you got quite a few neat things..Merry Christmas!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> That's crazy. Didn't they strap the arm even?


Yea he's in a sling.. They set it and he ended up with a plate in it. But at first it was an airsoft cast and sling...Can you imagine?!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> That's the nicest thing I've heard so far this year!


That's what you get for being so nice ???????????? love.Xoxo


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Seems you got quite a few neat things..Merry Christmas!


Hello Polly ! I was beginning to worry you hadn't found us. 
I was just going to say gnite, but wanted to say hello to you first????

Today is dd1's 27th birthday y'all.
I miss her so much. ???????? will have a video chat with her later so i best get some sleep. Goodnight all, good morning to the early risers and good evening to MJudi???? hugs and love all xoxo


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Some beads, two stitch holders, a bracelet that helps keep track of rows, but I need to modify it, socks, and the little white things mark the size of your needles so I don't have to find a needle gauge everytime!


How does the needle marker work? 
You can see how far behind I am. 
Went out to eat and then to acmoore and had aweful pains and belly problem. My friend had the same and she's ok we only had 5 people so many have illness in the family or such. Nice small group tho. At ac Moore I had a $10 coupon and 20% discount so bought a cross stitch of the serenity prayer, buttons, and a book of knit baby afghans. Suzi is watching Steven Colbert with me..


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Some beads, two stitch holders, a bracelet that helps keep track of rows, but I need to modify it, socks, and the little white things mark the size of your needles so I don't have to find a needle gauge everytime!


One more question if you will, how did you modify the bead bracelet. I have one but don't use it.maybe mine needs modifying too.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Those mitts Are so awesome! But if they didn't use self striping yarn , which i guess would be hard to do with the checks.. All i can think of is the weaving in all the ends!


I was thinking they could be done with self striping yarn with loong colorways. It would depend on the colorways all being the same length. Where the color changes are the pattern might be transitional. No way would I want to weave in all those ends.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Me too ! It prevents me from doing anything except knitting at the moment.. And solitaire.. I do ALOT of free cell solitaire. I know it's a huge time waster but it's like an addiction. It keeps my brain busy and working so that i don't have to stop and think of what i need to be doing. So I've been trying the push myself initiative. Even if it's is the smallest most unimportant thing..i Do one thing. Today i emptied thetrash in my room ???? and then i knitted????.
> 
> Ain't i a stinker !????


Nope, not a stinker. Sometimes just getting started is the hardest thing for me. Sometimes just pushing the start button on the roomba seems like a hard chore. My chore for today is to put everything away from the back counter. Now that I said it, I have to do it. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. I have been sleeping better lately. Not so much today. Getting up at 1 a.m. is interesting. Thinking of the positives it is lovely to watch the sun rise. 
Flo is coming to clean and put Christmas decorations away tomorrow. That means I can have a lazy day today. I see a bit of knitting on my agenda.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Hello Polly ! I was beginning to worry you hadn't found us.
> I was just going to say gnite, but wanted to say hello to you first????
> 
> Today is dd1's 27th birthday y'all.
> I miss her so much. ???????? will have a video chat with her later so i best get some sleep. Goodnight all, good morning to the early risers and good evening to MJudi???? hugs and love all xoxo


Happy Birthday to your DD Angela, hope she has a lovely day. Haven't gone to bed yet and it's 12:15 a.m. here so I guess I could be an early riser... :sm17: Wish I wasn't an night owl. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Me too ! It prevents me from doing anything except knitting at the moment.. And solitaire.. I do ALOT of free cell solitaire. I know it's a huge time waster but it's like an addiction. It keeps my brain busy and working so that i don't have to stop and think of what i need to be doing.
> So I've been trying the push myself initiative. Even if it's is the smallest most unimportant thing..i Do one thing. Today i emptied thetrash in my room ???? and then i knitted????.
> 
> Ain't i a stinker !????


I think being happy is more important as I get older.. to heck with trying to make everything right all day long, I'm with you, something small every day. Hope your feeling better soon. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks I might give that a go!



Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, they are quite easy to do but keep your interest the way the pattern appears. Some I got on Ravelry mosaic wash cloths, one is just a mosaic stitch pattern I found. There's lots to chose from. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. I have been sleeping better lately. Not so much today. Getting up at 1 a.m. is interesting. Thinking of the positives it is lovely to watch the sun rise.
> Flo is coming to clean and put Christmas decorations away tomorrow. That means I can have a lazy day today. I see a bit of knitting on my agenda.


You must have a nice view. My positive is getting up to greet Elk, the big galoots. xxx


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Thanks I might give that a go!


Hi Chris, sending you hugs, hope your week is going well. xxx


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


That cowl looks great on you Lisa, maybe you should keep it! :sm17: Who is that man looking over your shoulder... :sm02:


----------



## LondonChris

I think Ive turned into a night owl. Last night was different as DD stayed the night so I went up to bed at 9pm, fell asleep until 7am. Think I've just caught up on much need sleep!



Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD Angela, hope she has a lovely day. Haven't gone to bed yet and it's 12:15 a.m. here so I guess I could be an early riser... :sm17: Wish I wasn't an night owl. xoxox


----------



## LondonChris

That's just what I was going to ask.



Islander said:


> That cowl looks great on you Lisa, maybe you should keep it! :sm17: Who is that man looking over your shoulder... :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> How does the needle marker work?
> You can see how far behind I am.
> Went out to eat and then to acmoore and had aweful pains and belly problem. My friend had the same and she's ok we only had 5 people so many have illness in the family or such. Nice small group tho. At ac Moore I had a $10 coupon and 20% discount so bought a cross stitch of the serenity prayer, buttons, and a book of knit baby afghans. Suzi is watching Steven Colbert with me..


Hi Polly, glad you were able to find those lovely things at acmoore and hope you're feeling much better now. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning Chris. Getting a good nights sleep makes for a better day. Hope your day is wonderful.


LondonChris said:


> I think Ive turned into a night owl. Last night was different as DD stayed the night so I went up to bed at 9pm, fell asleep until 7am. Think I've just caught up on much need sleep!


----------



## LondonChris

Hi Trish, I'm feels ng not too bad, thank goodness. I've been in a very miserable 'place' for such a long time. Luckily I'm getting treatment.



Islander said:


> Hi Chris, sending you hugs, hope your week is going well. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you, you too. Hope you have a happy knitting day!



jinx said:


> Morning Chris. Getting a good nights sleep makes for a better day. Hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I think Ive turned into a night owl. Last night was different as DD stayed the night so I went up to bed at 9pm, fell asleep until 7am. Think I've just caught up on much need sleep!


Power naps for me today... maybe when Spring comes I'll get back to normal!


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi Trish, I'm feels ng not too bad, thank goodness. I've been in a very miserable 'place' for such a long time. Luckily I'm getting treatment.


Glad you're back Chris, miss you when you're not around. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. I have been sleeping better lately. Not so much today. Getting up at 1 a.m. is interesting. Thinking of the positives it is lovely to watch the sun rise.
> Flo is coming to clean and put Christmas decorations away tomorrow. That means I can have a lazy day today. I see a bit of knitting on my agenda.


It's almost 1 a.m Judith... nothing interesting has happened. Guess I'll go to bed!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning still laying here, don’t think I have been awake this early in ages. I have an appt at the hosp this morning, then going to see people who I usually work with at the charity. I should go to knitting group but I’m not enjoying going there, lots of new people, it’s very clicky & not just the knitting needles.
My youngest GS F had a home visit yesterday from teachers from the local nursery. They thought he was cute! He is starting on Monday! He will be in the same room as his big bro was in. My DD isn’t happy about him going but he really needs to meet other children of his age. He only plays with bigger kids. Not sure how he will react, time will tell. My DH is going to miss little playmate!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Jacky, do you have a favourite colour, or two?


Blue is my favourite colour, although I do try and buy other colours but usually drift back to blue. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi Trish, I'm feels ng not too bad, thank goodness. I've been in a very miserable 'place' for such a long time. Luckily I'm getting treatment.


Nice to see you back here more often have missed your late evening visits. mind you, you were a bit late for me last night so missed you again, am catching up this morning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy, slightly frosty, cold Wales. Nice easy dinner today - leftovers from yesterday, so will have a day sitting in front of the fire waiting for things to happen and getting on with my shawl. have a good day whatever you plan to do. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning still laying here, don't think I have been awake this early in ages. I have an appt at the hosp this morning, then going to see people who I usually work with at the charity. I should go to knitting group but I'm not enjoying going there, lots of new people, it's very clicky & not just the knitting needles.
> My youngest GS F had a home visit yesterday from teachers from the local nursery. They thought he was cute! He is starting on Monday! He will be in the same room as his big bro was in. My DD isn't happy about him going but he really needs to meet other children of his age. He only plays with bigger kids. Not sure how he will react, time will tell. My DH is going to miss little playmate!


Nice to see you here Chris, hope you are feeling a bit better. As you say little F needs to be with children his own age and it will do you andDH good to have some child free time together. Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll try again. Do I use two completely different coloured varigated yarns, or use two of the same colours but start further into the ball to get the colours not matching. Don't think that is much clearer, if it isn't I give up and if we remember explain when we meet next. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm09:


Yep, I get what you're saying and personally, I would use two different variegated yarns as I would be worried the pattern wouldn't show up even if the colours were staggered. But....only a swatch will tell for certain! I love the texture of the finished mosaic items, even without the lovely patterns!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you all? I'm up at Stephens and went grocery shopping with Sue and I'll do mine tomorrow on my way home. The boys are both fine, Stephen is a little tired but seems ok. Sue is just worn out! Poor lass. I'm sharing my room with daisy the hamster, as the Christmas decorations are not in the loft yet.
> 
> June I've just been watching antique roadshow and there was a shop where you live, and I thought about you. I don't want to say the name of the place. Wink wink...
> 
> Little treasure Donna came today, it was so. Ice to see her it seems ages. There's normality starting to kick in. Hope you've all had a good day. Xx


Go on, say loud and say it proud!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Little daisy hamster has decided to play in her wheel and what a clatter it makes. She's making a noise with her water bottle too. Looks like we are in for a stormy night. Haha. I love her to bits. She's so sweet.


Sounds like she's attention seeking!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Looks awesome ! ???????????? i might have to make one of those too. Of course that means i need more yarn and needles because i don't have any cables long enough.. And if course i couldn't possibly make it with any of the yarn i have now.


Go on, treat yourself!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> That cowl looks great on you Lisa, maybe you should keep it! :sm17: Who is that man looking over your shoulder... :sm02:


Ido believe that's a drawing of mr.George her dh lol. If not then it strangely looks like him lol. Funny that I've not noticed that picture before.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I was overcome with guilt and finished these two projects


Good to see you Lisa!! Oh, and the scarf is beautiful, love the colours!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and frosty Surrey. Delicious fish and chips yesterday.

WI was great fun and lots of giggles (not that it was supposed to be). Firstly we had a young lady talking to us about exercise, she made a mistake of handing out large elastic strips, supposedly for resistance work, but much more fun to use as a catapult and see how far you can send a ball of wool. S Then after coffee we had a talk from a nutritionist who was telling us how to eat! Again a lot more silly behaviour. She also asked us who had given up drink for January and not one of us put up their hand. That just shows the caliber of our WI. On the upside we did manage to get four more squares done and I have nearly finished the first border for our Knitted Camberley.

There was also a new member joined as she has moved here from Cornwall and she is very into her crafts so hopefully she will be joining our craft group.

Nothing much planned for today, I might look at the ironing, but otherwise it's be knitting.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/cashmerejunkie/mosaic-happy-fingless-gloves I believe these are made with 2 different long colorways yarn.


Jazzy!!! x


----------



## linkan

I tried but haven't slept.. Thought i would pop in and out for a quick hello.

Oh.. I keep forgetting to tell y'all.
Miss Jess had a full hysterectomy yesterday. She's doing fine and should be released sometime today. She is supremely happy to not have to deal with her endometriosis anymore. She did have a bit of tearing inside as she... Still has her ..Virtue? Shall we say... LOL. Thought those that met her would like the update.

Now of to try for some of those ZZZZZ's .. It's hard to catch those silly things. 
Xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and frosty Surrey. Delicious fish and chips yesterday.
> 
> WI was great fun and lots of giggles (not that it was supposed to be). Firstly we had a young lady talking to us about exercise, she made a mistake of handing out large elastic strips, supposedly for resistance work, but much more fun to use as a catapult and see how far you can send a ball of wool. S Then after coffee we had a talk from a nutritionist who was telling us how to eat! Again a lot more silly behaviour. She also asked us who had given up drink for January and not one of us put up their hand. That just shows the caliber of our WI. On the upside we did manage to get four more squares done and I have nearly finished the first border for our Knitted Camberley.
> 
> There was also a new member joined as she has moved here from Cornwall and she is very into her crafts so hopefully she will be joining our craft group.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, I might look at the ironing, but otherwise it's be knitting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Sounds as though you were all in a silly mood yesterday, poor speakers didn't stand a chance. "Give up drink" what does that mean, did she explain how to do it? Sounds a silly idea to me. I can look at ironing for ages, I even wave to it when I pass it, it doesn't go away or do itself though. I'll join you in the knitting today. Enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I tried but haven't slept.. Thought i would pop in and out for a quick hello.
> 
> Oh.. I keep forgetting to tell y'all.


Tell us what? xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Once I get the twins birth blankets finished (I will never again make 2 items with the same pattern. These 2 blankets are the first time I have ever done it, because I KNEW that I get bored when I duplicate something. The second blanket is almost finished, I think there might only be 50, or 60, rows left; but I am only able to complete a maximum of 6 rows in one sitting, the concentrating on the pattern, is very exhausting for me atm. I remember the times, back in the dim, dark past; when I was invincible, when I was able to complete some very complicated patterns, in quite a reasonable time, usually within a month. Now I seem to take forever, so I will do a little more catchup. then get the blanket out and do a couple more rows, so that I can finally finish them, and package them so that they will keep, for use with the next generation of babies; if they happen! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm not surprised you've had a struggle, making two blankets the same, an awesome project but you're nearly there! I feel the same about most things these days, back in the day, I could clean the whole house top to bottom in a morning, have a shower, get dressed up and go out for the afternoon but these days I'm lucky if I get one job done a day!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised you've had a struggle, making two blankets the same, an awesome project but you're nearly there! I feel the same about most things these days, back in the day, I could clean the whole house top to bottom in a morning, have a shower, get dressed up and go out for the afternoon but these days I'm lucky if I get one job done a day!!! xxx


I can do the house in a morning if we have viewers but otherwise ........... xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell us what? xx :sm16:


I had to edit the post.. The send button keeps disappearing again. Take a second look it should be all there now lol


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have finally caught up again, commented on more than a few posts, and now I think I will make a snack, before I do some knitting, so that I can get the second little blanket finished.
> I hope everyone has a wonderful, refreshing sleep.????????????


Good luck with getting that blanket done and out of the way so you can move onto to something new! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yes he did actually. Mine did the same. They had me doing things like moving a cloth up and down a window and the pt guy said wait .. Can you put your arm behind your back? And i was shocked that i could not. That's when he refused to touch me again without an mri. And of course my whole arm was basically hanging by a thread. I tore everything including the chest muscle. So did he.. Tore his chest muscle , it was a compression injury remember.. He's lucky to be alive. Definitely saved the other guy. He's a very tall and just big rugged kind of guy. The other guy was a little bity kid really, only 19yrs.old.
> But... . it's a shameful practice. The docters don't want to do anything more than an x Ray . and then it's off to PT. If you come back then they will order more tests.
> My injury was on December 19th and my first surgery wasn't until late March. It was agony.. Because of course they don't want you on pain meds. Sorry... Sorry Sorry..lol
> It makes me so ???? angry.


Awww, yes, I know, makes me angry too!! Hugs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Me too ! It prevents me from doing anything except knitting at the moment.. And solitaire.. I do ALOT of free cell solitaire. I know it's a huge time waster but it's like an addiction. It keeps my brain busy and working so that i don't have to stop and think of what i need to be doing.
> So I've been trying the push myself initiative. Even if it's is the smallest most unimportant thing..i Do one thing. Today i emptied thetrash in my room ???? and then i knitted????.
> 
> Ain't i a stinker !????


I could have written that post too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hello Polly ! I was beginning to worry you hadn't found us.
> I was just going to say gnite, but wanted to say hello to you first????
> 
> Today is dd1's 27th birthday y'all.
> I miss her so much. ???????? will have a video chat with her later so i best get some sleep. Goodnight all, good morning to the early risers and good evening to MJudi???? hugs and love all xoxo


Happy birthday, Mrs J xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. I have been sleeping better lately. Not so much today. Getting up at 1 a.m. is interesting. Thinking of the positives it is lovely to watch the sun rise.
> Flo is coming to clean and put Christmas decorations away tomorrow. That means I can have a lazy day today. I see a bit of knitting on my agenda.


Good morning jinx! I'm sleeping better now I'm tailing off those wretched pills and I took your advice about taking them in the evening, rather than in the morning and it works!!! xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday, Mrs J xxxx


Thanks.. I'll tell her you said so. 
We sent her a baby book and she is loving filling in all the history and putting in photos.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD Angela, hope she has a lovely day. Haven't gone to bed yet and it's 12:15 a.m. here so I guess I could be an early riser... :sm17: Wish I wasn't an night owl. xoxox


Hi Trish, hope you sleep well when you get there!!! I expect you enjoy a little bit of 'you' time late at night? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, you too. Hope you have a happy knitting day!


Good morning Chris, lovely to see you!! Bloomin' chilly this morning, isn't it?!!xxx


----------



## linkan

Josephine it sounds like a fun group. My kind of people , the ones who laugh and find the fun in whatever you're doing. ????


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> How does the needle marker work?
> You can see how far behind I am.
> Went out to eat and then to acmoore and had aweful pains and belly problem. My friend had the same and she's ok we only had 5 people so many have illness in the family or such. Nice small group tho. At ac Moore I had a $10 coupon and 20% discount so bought a cross stitch of the serenity prayer, buttons, and a book of knit baby afghans. Suzi is watching Steven Colbert with me..


The balls get moved from one side to the other so you know just by looking at it what row your on.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning still laying here, don't think I have been awake this early in ages. I have an appt at the hosp this morning, then going to see people who I usually work with at the charity. I should go to knitting group but I'm not enjoying going there, lots of new people, it's very clicky & not just the knitting needles.
> My youngest GS F had a home visit yesterday from teachers from the local nursery. They thought he was cute! He is starting on Monday! He will be in the same room as his big bro was in. My DD isn't happy about him going but he really needs to meet other children of his age. He only plays with bigger kids. Not sure how he will react, time will tell. My DH is going to miss little playmate!


Oh my goodness, that time has flown, I still think of him as a baby!! Once K is able to let him go, she will have more time for herself and hopefully the break will do her good and it will certainly be good for the little one to be differently stimulated!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you here Chris, hope you are feeling a bit better. As you say little F needs to be with children his own age and it will do you andDH good to have some child free time together. Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. xxxx


Good morning love!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I tried but haven't slept.. Thought i would pop in and out for a quick hello.
> 
> Oh.. I keep forgetting to tell y'all.
> Miss Jess had a full hysterectomy yesterday. She's doing fine and should be released sometime today. She is supremely happy to not have to deal with her endometriosis anymore. She did have a bit of tearing inside as she... Still has her ..Virtue? Shall we say... LOL. Thought those that met her would like the update.
> 
> Now of to try for some of those ZZZZZ's .. It's hard to catch those silly things.
> Xoxo


I was wondering about Jess as you hadn't mentioned her for a while! That's a very quick release, I was in for at least a week!! Tell her to take it very easy for a while!! She's a great gal and I wish her a swift and easy recovery, please pass on my very best wishes to her?!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I was wondering about Jess as you hadn't mentioned her for a while! That's a very quick release, I was in for at least a week!! Tell her to take it very easy for a while!! She's a great gal and I wish her a swift and easy recovery, please pass on my very best wishes to her?!! xxxx


I absolutely will. She's living back in Kentucky so i don't get to see her very often. That's hospitals now.. Out as fast as they can toss you.


----------



## linkan

I wrote a beautiful, amazing, intellectual and inspirational post and the send button went away and i lost it.


----------



## linkan

Nah just kidding... It only said good night / morning. ????xoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes he did actually. Mine did the same. They had me doing things like moving a cloth up and down a window and the pt guy said wait .. Can you put your arm behind your back? And i was shocked that i could not. That's when he refused to touch me again without an mri. And of course my whole arm was basically hanging by a thread. I tore everything including the chest muscle. So did he.. Tore his chest muscle , it was a compression injury remember.. He's lucky to be alive. Definitely saved the other guy. He's a very tall and just big rugged kind of guy. The other guy was a little bity kid really, only 19yrs.old.
> But... . it's a shameful practice. The docters don't want to do anything more than an x Ray . and then it's off to PT. If you come back then they will order more tests.
> My injury was on December 19th and my first surgery wasn't until late March. It was agony.. Because of course they don't want you on pain meds. Sorry... Sorry Sorry..lol
> It makes me so ???? angry.


That is almost verging on Criminal Practice! I know of people who have injuries which could have been a simple sprain, a fracture or torn ligaments; and the injury has a supporting bandage, or sling put on the injury, depending on the location of the injury, then investigative tests (Xrays first, and if nothing conclusive is found, the next tier of test is ordered) are ordered to be done ASAP, and once the exact nature of the injuries are known, then the treatment will be started.

I hope your DH will get the correct treatment now, and not suffer any adverse consequences, from the delay of treatment. xoxoxo.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Nah just kidding... It only said good night / morning. ????xoxo


G'night love, hope you get some sleep! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I tried but haven't slept.. Thought i would pop in and out for a quick hello.
> 
> Oh.. I keep forgetting to tell y'all.
> Miss Jess had a full hysterectomy yesterday. She's doing fine and should be released sometime today. She is supremely happy to not have to deal with her endometriosis anymore. She did have a bit of tearing inside as she... Still has her ..Virtue? Shall we say... LOL. Thought those that met her would like the update.
> 
> Now of to try for some of those ZZZZZ's .. It's hard to catch those silly things.
> Xoxo


Healing hugs to Jess. Hope she makes a quick recovery. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Josephine it sounds like a fun group. My kind of people , the ones who laugh and find the fun in whatever you're doing. ????


We were all in a silly mood but got some disapproving looks from some of the starchier members. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and -12'C (10'F). I've been trying to find my bucket hat. The terrible pink thing that keeps my head warm. I can't find it anywhere. It was from a magazine pattern about 25 years ago (probably older) so it isn't on Ravelry. I'll be putting my really warm liner in my coat today.
I finished section 1 on my Knit Night project, but I think I will be frogging it and going for a bigger size, because I don't like sweaters that are tight on my neck.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> We were all in a silly mood but got some disapproving looks from some of the starchier members. xx


Ignore the starchy people, you were having fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I absolutely will. She's living back in Kentucky so i don't get to see her very often. That's hospitals now.. Out as fast as they can toss you.


Send Jess my best wishes for a speedy recovery. If you can't see her, I hope you'll be able to Skype or Whats'app her often.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now. 
Sorry I didn't have much time to catch up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Me too ! It prevents me from doing anything except knitting at the moment.. And solitaire.. I do ALOT of free cell solitaire. I know it's a huge time waster but it's like an addiction. It keeps my brain busy and working so that i don't have to stop and think of what i need to be doing.
> So I've been trying the push myself initiative. Even if it's is the smallest most unimportant thing..i Do one thing. Today i emptied thetrash in my room ???? and then i knitted????.
> 
> Ain't i a stinker !????


Even Crafters need a break now & then, so you are doing just what you need to do, at this time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hello Polly ! I was beginning to worry you hadn't found us.
> I was just going to say gnite, but wanted to say hello to you first????
> 
> Today is dd1's 27th birthday y'all.
> I miss her so much. ???????? will have a video chat with her later so i best get some sleep. Goodnight all, good morning to the early risers and good evening to MJudi???? hugs and love all xoxo


She is the same age as my DD5, only 5 weeks younger. How is she doing now, is everything going along as they should be?
I hope you are having a good sleep, if you have even gone to bed.

I have just completed a few rows of the Little blanket, and now I am watching "Call the Midwives"!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> She is the same age as my DD5, only 5 weeks younger. How is she doing now, is everything going along as they should be?
> I hope you are having a good sleep, if you have even gone to bed.
> 
> I have just completed a few rows of the Little blanket, and now I am watching "Call the Midwives"!


We've got a new series of that starting on Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> It sounds promising though! Is your treasurer a strapping lady or gentleman, just in case? xxxx


He's a strapping man.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Yes he had a plate put in.. But only because the therapy guy was good enough to say no way till after his surgery.


They're doing therapy first in the NHS now. It must be a money or time saving thing.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Hello Polly ! I was beginning to worry you hadn't found us.
> I was just going to say gnite, but wanted to say hello to you first????
> 
> Today is dd1's 27th birthday y'all.
> I miss her so much. ???????? will have a video chat with her later so i best get some sleep. Goodnight all, good morning to the early risers and good evening to MJudi???? hugs and love all xoxo


Happy Birthday to you DD1! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I believe she's saying two totally different variegated yarns , making one of them named the dark and one the light and then watch the color changes happening throughout.
> It's a cool thought and i will say i have considered it myself when i finish this one.


I'd be interested to see the results. I think it would just lose the pattern.


----------



## jinx

Glad there is a new year starting. I will have to wait for it to appear on Netflix. I have to be able to stop it to read the closed caption. Are you sure they are speaking English?


Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a new series of that starting on Sunday. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fingers crossed. We countered on a bona fide offer last night. We also had a viewing and have another one today. My nerves are getting shredded.

We went to DH’s pension meeting last night. They want a 30-day notice of his last day to process the paperework. We still don’t have a set date yet as we want to stay on employer medical coverage as long as possible before moving onto Medicare for the rest of our lives. But, things are definitely getting closer to Move day.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> I think Ive turned into a night owl. Last night was different as DD stayed the night so I went up to bed at 9pm, fell asleep until 7am. Think I've just caught up on much need sleep!


That's good you got a decent night's sleep! Good to see you on here! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I can do the house in a morning if we have viewers but otherwise ........... xxxx


My house is getting as little cleaning as possible these days. I hope I get some of my cleaning mojo back when we move. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning still laying here, don't think I have been awake this early in ages. I have an appt at the hosp this morning, then going to see people who I usually work with at the charity. I should go to knitting group but I'm not enjoying going there, lots of new people, it's very clicky & not just the knitting needles.
> My youngest GS F had a home visit yesterday from teachers from the local nursery. They thought he was cute! He is starting on Monday! He will be in the same room as his big bro was in. My DD isn't happy about him going but he really needs to meet other children of his age. He only plays with bigger kids. Not sure how he will react, time will tell. My DH is going to miss little playmate!


He will love it. It is so good for them to learn to mix with their peers.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:49 am EST and -12'C (10'F). I've been trying to find my bucket hat. The terrible pink thing that keeps my head warm. I can't find it anywhere. It was from a magazine pattern about 25 years ago (probably older) so it isn't on Ravelry. I'll be putting my really warm liner in my coat today.
> I finished section 1 on my Knit Night project, but I think I will be frogging it and going for a bigger size, because I don't like sweaters that are tight on my neck.


That is getting really cold! Sorry you can't find your hat. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and frosty Surrey. Delicious fish and chips yesterday.
> 
> WI was great fun and lots of giggles (not that it was supposed to be). Firstly we had a young lady talking to us about exercise, she made a mistake of handing out large elastic strips, supposedly for resistance work, but much more fun to use as a catapult and see how far you can send a ball of wool. S Then after coffee we had a talk from a nutritionist who was telling us how to eat! Again a lot more silly behaviour. She also asked us who had given up drink for January and not one of us put up their hand. That just shows the caliber of our WI. On the upside we did manage to get four more squares done and I have nearly finished the first border for our Knitted Camberley.
> 
> There was also a new member joined as she has moved here from Cornwall and she is very into her crafts so hopefully she will be joining our craft group.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, I might look at the ironing, but otherwise it's be knitting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Make that a glance!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed. We countered on a bona fide offer last night. We also had a viewing and have another one today. My nerves are getting shredded.
> 
> We went to DH's pension meeting last night. They want a 30-day notice of his last day to process the paperework. We still don't have a set date yet as we want to stay on employer medical coverage as long as possible before moving onto Medicare for the rest of our lives. But, things are definitely getting closer to Move day.


Fingers crossed for you. I can imagine how your nerves are doing! Glad things are getting closer to move day for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning, all! It's a bit breezy here again this morning. Off in a short while to have an early breakfast with a friend. Will be good to visit with her. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Harley went to hospital two days ago with pains in his tum. Suspected appendicitis. He was given an appointment for today. They have confirmed that his appendix is inflamed but sent him away again to see if it calms down. If it gets worse they will take it out. Our precious NHS is going down the pan.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> He's a strapping man.


Very glad to hear that!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed. We countered on a bona fide offer last night. We also had a viewing and have another one today. My nerves are getting shredded.
> 
> We went to DH's pension meeting last night. They want a 30-day notice of his last day to process the paperework. We still don't have a set date yet as we want to stay on employer medical coverage as long as possible before moving onto Medicare for the rest of our lives. But, things are definitely getting closer to Move day.


Brilliant, still have everything crossed for you and Barny!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Harley went to hospital two days ago with pains in his tum. Suspected appendicitis. He was given an appointment for today. They have confirmed that his appendix is inflamed but sent him away again to see if it calms down. If it gets worse they will take it out. Our precious NHS is going down the pan.


Amazes me they didn't just take it out! I hope he's feeling better soon. xxxoo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> My house is getting as little cleaning as possible these days. I hope I get some of my cleaning mojo back when we move. xxxooo


Please don't buy a house that needs a lot of work, get one where everything is all new and shiny then you'll have the incentive to find your cleaning mojo!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Harley went to hospital two days ago with pains in his tum. Suspected appendicitis. He was given an appointment for today. They have confirmed that his appendix is inflamed but sent him away again to see if it calms down. If it gets worse they will take it out. Our precious NHS is going down the pan.


So they are going to double their work to save money, wonderful! I would bet my stash that it will flare up again and he could be in trouble. As you say, down the pan! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad there is a new year starting. I will have to wait for it to appear on Netflix. I have to be able to stop it to read the closed caption. Are you sure they are speaking English?


Well it is based in London. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed. We countered on a bona fide offer last night. We also had a viewing and have another one today. My nerves are getting shredded.
> 
> We went to DH's pension meeting last night. They want a 30-day notice of his last day to process the paperework. We still don't have a set date yet as we want to stay on employer medical coverage as long as possible before moving onto Medicare for the rest of our lives. But, things are definitely getting closer to Move day.


My fingers are well and truly crossed for you. I know exactly how your nerves are. Carry on like this and you and Pam will be all settled in your new homes and I will still be here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> My house is getting as little cleaning as possible these days. I hope I get some of my cleaning mojo back when we move. xxxooo


It will be a different house and you'll be all enthusiastic to start off with, it will soon wear off don't worry. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> My fingers are well and truly crossed for you. I know exactly how your nerves are. Carry on like this and you and Pam will be all settled in your new homes and I will still be here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


With our fingers crossed and saying prayers for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Harley went to hospital two days ago with pains in his tum. Suspected appendicitis. He was given an appointment for today. They have confirmed that his appendix is inflamed but sent him away again to see if it calms down. If it gets worse they will take it out. Our precious NHS is going down the pan.


At least they took mine out when they suspected they were inflamed. Much safer than waiting for them to burst. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it is based in London. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


In the east end too which is a bit 'Cockney', like Dick Van **** in Mary Poppins....... :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My fingers are well and truly crossed for you. I know exactly how your nerves are. Carry on like this and you and Pam will be all settled in your new homes and I will still be here. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Come on, positive thinking please!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Come on, positive thinking please!!! xxxx


I'm positive they'll get in first. xxxx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, how many more to finish? xx :sm23:


3 I think!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Looks awesome ! ???????????? i might have to make one of those too. Of course that means i need more yarn and needles because i don't have any cables long enough.. And if course i couldn't possibly make it with any of the yarn i have now.


Of course not because why would we do that....hhhhmmm...I may or may not have bought some Plucky yarn to make Ellia's with :sm06: :sm16: yes I know I already bought yarn for hers but I couldn't pass up 40% off


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Very nice work. The colors is the hat are a bit different and that is a good thing.


That is the Deborah Norville Everyday in Parrot I love this yarn it is so soft for acrylic yarn it washes great to so that's why I use it for hats, i usually use a slip stitch pattern but decided I wanted to try something different and I think i like the way it stripped!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/cashmerejunkie/mosaic-happy-fingless-gloves I believe these are made with 2 different long colorways yarn.


I love those they are so pretty!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Yes he did actually. Mine did the same. They had me doing things like moving a cloth up and down a window and the pt guy said wait .. Can you put your arm behind your back? And i was shocked that i could not. That's when he refused to touch me again without an mri. And of course my whole arm was basically hanging by a thread. I tore everything including the chest muscle. So did he.. Tore his chest muscle , it was a compression injury remember.. He's lucky to be alive. Definitely saved the other guy. He's a very tall and just big rugged kind of guy. The other guy was a little bity kid really, only 19yrs.old.
> But... . it's a shameful practice. The docters don't want to do anything more than an x Ray . and then it's off to PT. If you come back then they will order more tests.
> My injury was on December 19th and my first surgery wasn't until late March. It was agony.. Because of course they don't want you on pain meds. Sorry... Sorry Sorry..lol
> It makes me so ???? angry.


I told the doctor Tuesday that I was angry at him for sending me to pt and NOT giving me anything for pain, he just gave me a funny look and continued on with the conversation!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I am so far behind normal..our tree is still up ! I'm determined I'll get it all packed away this weekend...or tomorrow... Even better ! LOL.


I had to take mine down Sunday before New Year because Michael kept breaking the ornaments :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm home in my little bed. Did a grocery shop and went to see Albert. They've put a garden seat next to him in memory of someone.,so I. The summer I can sit for five mins with him. Thought I'd make him smile if I took my knitting. I feel asleep in the chair today after my dinner. I had a ready meal for one, it was Cumberland pie, it was very nice, I'll get that again.hope you've all had a good da


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Yea he's in a sling.. They set it and he ended up with a plate in it. But at first it was an airsoft cast and sling...Can you imagine?!


They don't like casting them anymore but I personally think that is stupid because if it can be removed them some people might take it off.......hhhmmm...you know who you are....which could cause it not to heal right!


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> How does the needle marker work?
> You can see how far behind I am.
> Went out to eat and then to acmoore and had aweful pains and belly problem. My friend had the same and she's ok we only had 5 people so many have illness in the family or such. Nice small group tho. At ac Moore I had a $10 coupon and 20% discount so bought a cross stitch of the serenity prayer, buttons, and a book of knit baby afghans. Suzi is watching Steven Colbert with me..


They just slide onto the needles.


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> One more question if you will, how did you modify the bead bracelet. I have one but don't use it.maybe mine needs modifying too.


I haven't yet but when I say modify I mean I am going to take it apart and restring them and use a smaller marker that doesn't slide so easy!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That cowl looks great on you Lisa, maybe you should keep it! :sm17: Who is that man looking over your shoulder... :sm02:


That is a drawing of my DH that his employees had done of him!
I had to think about that for a second because I did not remember anybody standing behind me :sm09: :sm09:

I think it is a pretty good one too!


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Me too ! It prevents me from doing anything except knitting at the moment.. And solitaire.. I do ALOT of free cell solitaire. I know it's a huge time waster but it's like an addiction. It keeps my brain busy and working so that i don't have to stop and think of what i need to be doing.
> So I've been trying the push myself initiative. Even if it's is the smallest most unimportant thing..i Do one thing. Today i emptied thetrash in my room ???? and then i knitted????.
> 
> Ain't i a stinker !????


You seem ok to me... I'm not doing so good with my one job a day. I got groceries today and visited Albert which isn't really a job, but that's as much as I've done. Free cell is keeping your mind alert and if you want to so it then darn well do it. I like sudoku and that's addiction too. Love you lady


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Ido believe that's a drawing of mr.George her dh lol. If not then it strangely looks like him lol. Funny that I've not noticed that picture before.


That is funny because it has been there a couple of years at least!


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi Trish, I'm feels ng not too bad, thank goodness. I've been in a very miserable 'place' for such a long time. Luckily I'm getting treatment.


There's no harm in that, there's lots of us have to have help. Why suffer in that dark hole if someone can make it better and happier for you. Xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I tried but haven't slept.. Thought i would pop in and out for a quick hello.
> 
> Oh.. I keep forgetting to tell y'all.
> Miss Jess had a full hysterectomy yesterday. She's doing fine and should be released sometime today. She is supremely happy to not have to deal with her endometriosis anymore. She did have a bit of tearing inside as she... Still has her ..Virtue? Shall we say... LOL. Thought those that met her would like the update.
> 
> Now of to try for some of those ZZZZZ's .. It's hard to catch those silly things.
> Xoxo


I didn't know that I will send her a message later!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and frosty Surrey. Delicious fish and chips yesterday.
> 
> WI was great fun and lots of giggles (not that it was supposed to be). Firstly we had a young lady talking to us about exercise, she made a mistake of handing out large elastic strips, supposedly for resistance work, but much more fun to use as a catapult and see how far you can send a ball of wool. S Then after coffee we had a talk from a nutritionist who was telling us how to eat! Again a lot more silly behaviour. She also asked us who had given up drink for January and not one of us put up their hand. That just shows the caliber of our WI. On the upside we did manage to get four more squares done and I have nearly finished the first border for our Knitted Camberley.
> 
> There was also a new member joined as she has moved here from Cornwall and she is very into her crafts so hopefully she will be joining our craft group.
> 
> I bet you were the main antagonizer, I can just see you being stupid, that's why I love you. ????
> Nothing much planned for today, I might look at the ironing, but otherwise it's be knitting.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I tried but haven't slept.. Thought i would pop in and out for a quick hello.
> 
> Oh.. I keep forgetting to tell y'all.
> Miss Jess had a full hysterectomy yesterday. She's doing fine and should be released sometime today. She is supremely happy to not have to deal with her endometriosis anymore. She did have a bit of tearing inside as she... Still has her ..Virtue? Shall we say... LOL. Thought those that met her would like the update.
> 
> Now of to try for some of those ZZZZZ's .. It's hard to catch those silly things.
> Xoxo


I had my historical ectomy when I was 34, I had endometriosis from 27. It's the most painful disease every month. It was torture. Couldn't play with Stephen or carry on being a young mum. Best days work I did was when I had my womb out......sad I couldn't have more kids like, but at least I had one, some poor folk don't get any.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> The balls get moved from one side to the other so you know just by looking at it what row your on.


This one doesn't work that way it has a closed stitch marker that slides freely over the beads but it is too freely moving so it doesn't really work well and if you didn't put it on the same way you might get confused which row you were actually on!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Harley went to hospital two days ago with pains in his tum. Suspected appendicitis. He was given an appointment for today. They have confirmed that his appendix is inflamed but sent him away again to see if it calms down. If it gets worse they will take it out. Our precious NHS is going down the pan.


If it's inflamed it should come out, I just went through this with DS that's not very safe at all! I hope that they all goes well for him!


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> If it's inflamed it should come out, I just went through this with DS that's not very safe at all! I hope that they all goes well for him!


They let our Richard go on in pain for weeks, u til one night at midnight Stephen took him down to a and e and said he could,d t go on with the pain. They took his appendix out and he's been ok ever since, mind you, he often talks of how he nearly died and no ones been as ill as him. You can just imagine it can't you. We just say yes, yes and try to sound sympathetic, but it is wearing a bit thin now after two years. ????


----------



## jinx

I used a skein of that yarn. I remember I liked it, but do not know where I got it. Joann's?


binkbrice said:


> That is the Deborah Norville Everyday in Parrot I love this yarn it is so soft for acrylic yarn it washes great to so that's why I use it for hats, i usually use a slip stitch pattern but decided I wanted to try something different and I think i like the way it stripped!


----------



## jinx

It was a traumatic event in his life and I can understand why he brings it up. Glad they finally took care of it before it burst.


grandma susan said:


> They let our Richard go on in pain for weeks, u til one night at midnight Stephen took him down to a and e and said he could,d t go on with the pain. They took his appendix out and he's been ok ever since, mind you, he often talks of how he nearly died and no ones been as ill as him. You can just imagine it can't you. We just say yes, yes and try to sound sympathetic, but it is wearing a bit thin now after two years. ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Harley went to hospital two days ago with pains in his tum. Suspected appendicitis. He was given an appointment for today. They have confirmed that his appendix is inflamed but sent him away again to see if it calms down. If it gets worse they will take it out. Our precious NHS is going down the pan.


This is the kind of thing that really gets my ire up ! They are willing to endanger a person's life over money... It should be considered a crime ! In any other situation it is a crime , if i did something that endangered a life or took a life from negligence you bet your sweet @=$÷ I'd be in jail.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> They let our Richard go on in pain for weeks, u til one night at midnight Stephen took him down to a and e and said he could,d t go on with the pain. They took his appendix out and he's been ok ever since, mind you, he often talks of how he nearly died and no ones been as ill as him. You can just imagine it can't you. We just say yes, yes and try to sound sympathetic, but it is wearing a bit thin now after two years. ????


I honestly don't blame him. Mine were on the verge of bursting and the pain had me kicking. Dh said he thought i was going to wear a path in the bed. The Dr. Pressed on my belly and asked which side hurt worse. Im afraid i wasn't very nice when i told him in not so few words that it didn't matter where he pushed, because i was being ripped in half from the belly out. So they drugged me pretty good, did the cat scan and surgery was on within half an hour. It is traumatic i guess.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I had my historical ectomy when I was 34, I had endometriosis from 27. It's the most painful disease every month. It was torture. Couldn't play with Stephen or carry on being a young mum. Best days work I did was when I had my womb out......sad I couldn't have more kids like, but at least I had one, some poor folk don't get any.


She doesn't have any. It was the best decision for me too. I sometimes wish i had more kids too.. Then i remember my kids and feel better hahaha !????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> You seem ok to me... I'm not doing so good with my one job a day. I got groceries today and visited Albert which isn't really a job, but that's as much as I've done. Free cell is keeping your mind alert and if you want to so it then darn well do it. I like sudoku and that's addiction too. Love you lady


Love you too. ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> They don't like casting them anymore but I personally think that is stupid because if it can be removed them some people might take it off.......hhhmmm...you know who you are....which could cause it not to heal right!


In my defense... Ummmm... Okay in my defense usually..usually i removed braces in my sleep. I can't even subconsciously handle feeling bound or constricted. 
Well you know. And technically i used a sling just not always the one they gaaaave me.

Okay so i don't really have a defense and I'm gonna just shut up now lol.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That is a drawing of my DH that his employees had done of him!
> I had to think about that for a second because I did not remember anybody standing behind me :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I think it is a pretty good one too!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I used a skein of that yarn. I remember I liked it, but do not know where I got it. Joann's?


Yes probably I order online they have way more colors!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> They let our Richard go on in pain for weeks, u til one night at midnight Stephen took him down to a and e and said he could,d t go on with the pain. They took his appendix out and he's been ok ever since, mind you, he often talks of how he nearly died and no ones been as ill as him. You can just imagine it can't you. We just say yes, yes and try to sound sympathetic, but it is wearing a bit thin now after two years. ????


Yes I can relate but it hasn't even been two weeks yet so I'm in for it!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Blue is my favourite colour, although I do try and buy other colours but usually drift back to blue. xx


Thank you, I am a Purple girl, but I also like a range of other colours. xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised you've had a struggle, making two blankets the same, an awesome project but you're nearly there! I feel the same about most things these days, back in the day, I could clean the whole house top to bottom in a morning, have a shower, get dressed up and go out for the afternoon but these days I'm lucky if I get one job done a day!!! xxx


I actually swept my floors today. I might wash them, today on Monday! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck with getting that blanket done and out of the way so you can move onto to something new! xxx


Thanks, I'm getting there ... slowly!!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got a new series of that starting on Sunday. xx


What number season is at? only have part of Season 5 on Netflix here. I thought it was finished, so I had stopped watching it, but I have caught up with it now.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. It's been very quiet on here overnight, no posts since I went to bed, oh well I'm sure we will make up for it during the day. Sort of home made Chinese today so that is already to be heated up and made enough to put another meal in the freezer. Not going shopping today as I have loads of stuff in already, DH can get any veg or milk if we run out. Will plod on with my shawl later, over 260 stitches so far so it takes a while to get across one row. Have a great day and for those who are working it'll soon be weekend . xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad there is a new year starting. I will have to wait for it to appear on Netflix. I have to be able to stop it to read the closed caption. Are you sure they are speaking English?


They are definitely speaking English, as I can understand the people, unless there is an extremely strong accent. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> What number season is at? only have part of Season 5 on Netflix here. I thought it was finished, so I had stopped watching it, but I have caught up with it now.


It's series 8 here. You've got a lot more catching up to do by the looks of it. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> At least they took mine out when they suspected they were inflamed. Much safer than waiting for them to burst. xx


I totally agree with you in this. Appendixes have been known to burst, on many occasions, causing more problems for the person concerned. :sm22:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> It's series 8 here. You've got a lot more catching up to do by the looks of it. xx


Wow, Netflix here had better get on with it, then. Otherwise it will take me forever to catch up! :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

I am going to head off to bed soon, So will catch you all tomorrow night. Have a great day. ×o×o×o


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm positive they'll get in first. xxxx :sm13: :sm13:


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is a drawing of my DH that his employees had done of him!
> I had to think about that for a second because I did not remember anybody standing behind me :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I think it is a pretty good one too!


Lovely picture!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She doesn't have any. It was the best decision for me too. I sometimes wish i had more kids too.. Then i remember my kids and feel better hahaha !????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Your kids are lovely - to foreigners!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> In my defense... Ummmm... Okay in my defense usually..usually i removed braces in my sleep. I can't even subconsciously handle feeling bound or constricted.
> Well you know. And technically i used a sling just not always the one they gaaaave me.
> 
> Okay so i don't really have a defense and I'm gonna just shut up now lol.


Loving your avatar!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I actually swept my floors today. I might wash them, today on Monday! :sm23: :sm23:


Yay, go Judi!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just noticed my notification e-mail thingy has switched itself off, hope we not going through that again. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. It's been very quiet on here overnight, no posts since I went to bed, oh well I'm sure we will make up for it during the day. Sort of home made Chinese today so that is already to be heated up and made enough to put another meal in the freezer. Not going shopping today as I have loads of stuff in already, DH can get any veg or milk if we run out. Will plod on with my shawl later, over 260 stitches so far so it takes a while to get across one row. Have a great day and for those who are working it'll soon be weekend . xx :sm24:


Good morning dear!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear!! xxxx


Morning, what's up today?xxxx


----------



## London Girl

...and a very good morning to everyone else too!! Actually did a bit of housework yesterday and I have to say I was quite proud of myself!!! 

Not sure what to do today, I'm tempted to get out for a couple of hours, maybe to the shops in Bexleyheath. I have been sewing the tissue cases for all the girls at work, just for fun, so have spent a bit of time in my sewing room, which is always good!!

I have finished the first square of my KAL blanket, I hope it looks better when it's blocked!! Started on the second square last night but it's cables and I think that when I look at it again, I will be tinking some of it, hey ho!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -21'C (-6'F). Thankfully the wind has died down for now.
I found my bucket hat. It was in the sleeve of my heavy liner for my coat. I found it as soon as I tried to put the coat on. I wore it to Knit Night and the owner laughed and said that she was always happy when she sees a handmade item that has been loved. This hat is ancient, and the edge is full of pills. It's still colourful, without any holes.
I frogged my Knit Night project and started it over. Of the eight people making this sweater, six have frogged and started again with a larger size. The designer has a very different tension to her knitting that no one seems to be able to match.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonGirl said:


> ...and a very good morning to everyone else too!! Actually did a bit of housework yesterday and I have to say I was quite proud of myself!!!
> 
> Not sure what to do today, I'm tempted to get out for a couple of hours, maybe to the shops in Bexleyheath. I have been sewing the tissue cases for all the girls at work, just for fun, so have spent a bit of time in my sewing room, which is always good!!
> 
> I have finished the first square of my KAL blanket, I hope it looks better when it's blocked!! Started on the second square last night but it's cables and I think that when I look at it again, I will be tinking some of it, hey ho!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxx


Which KAL are you doing?
Good for you for doing housework. I'm looking around here and thinking I need to do some scrubbing on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV had just had an article that, along with legalizing pot, the bill added a provision that the police are allowed to demand a breathalyzer test from people who have been driving, up to two hours later, and refusal can lead to fines of hundreds of dollars and immediate loss of license if you refuse. They can even follow you home and demand a test there. All it takes is a complaint to police and your license plate. So the TV is now saying not to drink immediately after you get home. Also anyone taking empty bottles back to the beer store needs to put them in the trunk(boot) so the fumes don't get into the car cabin because that can affect the breathalyzer test too.
I think this one is going to be challenged in court soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

oops double post


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and damp Surrey. Had a lazy day yesterday. Somehow I 'forgot' to do the ironing. Off to the craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking the second border for the town map, to knit as it's nice and easy.

Happy Friday everyone, soon be the week end. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and damp Surrey. Had a lazy day yesterday. Somehow I 'forgot' to do the ironing. Off to the craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking the second border for the town map, to knit as it's nice and easy.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, soon be the week end. xx


Good for you for 'forgetting' the ironing.
Have fun at craft cafe.
Happy Friday


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Just noticed my notification e-mail thingy has switched itself off, hope we not going through that again. xx


I'm getting double posts.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm getting double posts.


Looks as though admin need to get their act together again, if they are there. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. It's been very quiet on here overnight, no posts since I went to bed, oh well I'm sure we will make up for it during the day. Sort of home made Chinese today so that is already to be heated up and made enough to put another meal in the freezer. Not going shopping today as I have loads of stuff in already, DH can get any veg or milk if we run out. Will plod on with my shawl later, over 260 stitches so far so it takes a while to get across one row. Have a great day and for those who are working it'll soon be weekend . xx :sm24:


I have never been able to make home made Chinese that was good reheated. Stuff from the Chinese restaurant tastes even better when reheated, so I'm sure I'm missing a secret ingredient.
Plodding is the right term, when it takes over an hour to do a single row on a large shawl.
I need to get to the grocery for bottled water. I don't drink Port Hope's water as they put WAY TOO MUCH chlorine in. It smells like a swimming pool. And Port Hope is the only municipality in North America that has a gieger counter on their water intake. They don't tell you when the reading has been too high for two weeks. Useful, eh?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. It's been very quiet on here overnight, no posts since I went to bed, oh well I'm sure we will make up for it during the day. Sort of home made Chinese today so that is already to be heated up and made enough to put another meal in the freezer. Not going shopping today as I have loads of stuff in already, DH can get any veg or milk if we run out. Will plod on with my shawl later, over 260 stitches so far so it takes a while to get across one row. Have a great day and for those who are working it'll soon be weekend . xx :sm24:


I have never been able to make home made Chinese that was good reheated. Stuff from the Chinese restaurant tastes even better when reheated, so I'm sure I'm missing a secret ingredient.
Plodding is the right term, when it takes over an hour to do a single row on a large shawl.
I need to get to the grocery for bottled water. I don't drink Port Hope's water as they put WAY TOO MUCH chlorine in. It smells like a swimming pool. And Port Hope is the only municipality in North America that has a gieger counter on their water intake. They don't tell you when the reading has been too high for two weeks. Useful, eh?


----------



## nitz8catz

and now I'm getting a message that KP can't find my post..... :sm22:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I have never been able to make home made Chinese that was good reheated. Stuff from the Chinese restaurant tastes even better when reheated, so I'm sure I'm missing a secret ingredient.
> Plodding is the right term, when it takes over an hour to do a single row on a large shawl.
> I need to get to the grocery for bottled water. I don't drink Port Hope's water as they put WAY TOO MUCH chlorine in. It smells like a swimming pool. And Port Hope is the only municipality in North America that has a gieger counter on their water intake. They don't tell you when the reading has been too high for two weeks. Useful, eh?


It's all the additives that make the Chinese from the shop taste different. Happy Friday xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> In my defense... Ummmm... Okay in my defense usually..usually i removed braces in my sleep. I can't even subconsciously handle feeling bound or constricted.
> Well you know. And technically i used a sling just not always the one they gaaaave me.
> 
> Okay so i don't really have a defense and I'm gonna just shut up now lol.


 :sm01: :sm01: 
I've never needed a brace yet. But I can understand the not wanting to feel constricted. I can't even wear turtlenecks.
(Love your avatar)


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I have never been able to make home made Chinese that was good reheated. Stuff from the Chinese restaurant tastes even better when reheated, so I'm sure I'm missing a secret ingredient.
> Plodding is the right term, when it takes over an hour to do a single row on a large shawl.
> I need to get to the grocery for bottled water. I don't drink Port Hope's water as they put WAY TOO MUCH chlorine in. It smells like a swimming pool. And Port Hope is the only municipality in North America that has a gieger counter on their water intake. They don't tell you when the reading has been too high for two weeks. Useful, eh?


That's one thing we are going to miss, if we ever move from here, is the pure spring water, no added ingredients and totally free. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I had my historical ectomy when I was 34, I had endometriosis from 27. It's the most painful disease every month. It was torture. Couldn't play with Stephen or carry on being a young mum. Best days work I did was when I had my womb out......sad I couldn't have more kids like, but at least I had one, some poor folk don't get any.





linkan said:


> She doesn't have any. It was the best decision for me too. I sometimes wish i had more kids too.. Then i remember my kids and feel better hahaha !????????????


My sister was so bad that she was passing out every month, even at work. She and her husband have a furbaby (no kids), and now she has a little horse too.
I had severe endrometriosis and only one ovary, so I was told I wouldn't be able to get pregnant, and even if I did, I wouldn't be able to carry. So my DD is my miracle baby. But she continued the trend and won't be having any kids either.
I just have to borrow other people's kids, and most mothers are quite willing to let me babysit for an hour or two.

:sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

and now KP is losing my posts....
Enough for today, I have to go anyway.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just noticed my notification e-mail thingy has switched itself off, hope we not going through that again. xx


Mine did, too! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning and happy Friday! Will be off for an early morning get together with a couple of friends. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning and happy Friday! Will be off for an early morning get together with a couple of friends. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Wonderful.

Looks like a good day here. I am very hopeful. Thanks for carrying the load with me. I am very grateful.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> What number season is at? only have part of Season 5 on Netflix here. I thought it was finished, so I had stopped watching it, but I have caught up with it now.


We have season 7 with 8 episodes on Netflix. Lucky you to have more new episodes to watch when they become available.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I cannot imagine not needing to shop once a week. It seems before I have the groceries put away I have started a new list. 
Lately I have been trying recipes in the pressure cooker so that involved new/different groceries. 
Happy Fish Fry Friday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. It's been very quiet on here overnight, no posts since I went to bed, oh well I'm sure we will make up for it during the day. Sort of home made Chinese today so that is already to be heated up and made enough to put another meal in the freezer. Not going shopping today as I have loads of stuff in already, DH can get any veg or milk if we run out. Will plod on with my shawl later, over 260 stitches so far so it takes a while to get across one row. Have a great day and for those who are working it'll soon be weekend . xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> They are definitely speaking English, as I can understand the people, unless there is an extremely strong accent. :sm09: :sm09:


Some of the actors I can understand and others not so much. However, after watching all the episodes it is easier for me to understand all of them. I will have to watch them again so when I meet up you all from across the ponds I will be able to understand you. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I often wonder if it pays to do housework. If you knit/sew you have something to show for it the next day. If you clean/dust you have nothing to show for it the next day. Oh speaking of dusting, do you use microfiber cloths? Between the en-dust and the microfiber cloths I no longer have a problem with dust. I have to admit that in my craft room there is dust from the yarn.


London Girl said:


> ...and a very good morning to everyone else too!! Actually did a bit of housework yesterday and I have to say I was quite proud of myself!!!
> 
> Not sure what to do today, I'm tempted to get out for a couple of hours, maybe to the shops in Bexleyheath. I have been sewing the tissue cases for all the girls at work, just for fun, so have spent a bit of time in my sewing room, which is always good!!
> 
> I have finished the first square of my KAL blanket, I hope it looks better when it's blocked!! Started on the second square last night but it's cables and I think that when I look at it again, I will be tinking some of it, hey ho!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -21'C (-6'F). Thankfully the wind has died down for now.
> I found my bucket hat. It was in the sleeve of my heavy liner for my coat. I found it as soon as I tried to put the coat on. I wore it to Knit Night and the owner laughed and said that she was always happy when she sees a handmade item that has been loved. This hat is ancient, and the edge is full of pills. It's still colourful, without any holes.
> I frogged my Knit Night project and started it over. Of the eight people making this sweater, six have frogged and started again with a larger size. The designer has a very different tension to her knitting that no one seems to be able to match.


Morning. Glad you got the practice start to your sweater out of the way. Now onto a completed project. Makes perfect sense to find your bucket hat in the sleeve. Last year when I could not find my mitts Lilly said to look in my pockets and there they were. It has not been cold enough here to need hats or mittens, YET.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and damp Surrey. Had a lazy day yesterday. Somehow I 'forgot' to do the ironing. Off to the craft cafe this afternoon, will be taking the second border for the town map, to knit as it's nice and easy.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, soon be the week end. xx


Happy Friday to you. Oh dear, how sad you forgot the ironing as it is still waiting for you today. I am sure today will be fun for you.


----------



## jinx

So far I am lucky. Windows 10 will has not let me double post in the past. However, I get a message saying they cannot find my post. They cannot find it because it had been sent.


nitz8catz said:


> and now I'm getting a message that KP can't find my post..... :sm22:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> It's all the additives that make the Chinese from the shop taste different. Happy Friday xxxx


Often it is monosodium glutamate MSG. It gives me a roaring headache and I am thankful that many places have removed it from their kitchens.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning and happy Friday! Will be off for an early morning get together with a couple of friends. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Morning. Have fun at your get together.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Which KAL are you doing?
> Good for you for doing housework. I'm looking around here and thinking I need to do some scrubbing on the weekend.


Its the Cascade Gradient Afghan from last year but I'm not doing it as a gradient, just using colours I like! I dusted and cleaned the bathroom and two bedrooms, including taking everything off all the shelves in the spare room, stuff which has been shoved up there over the years when there was nowhere else to put it!! There is quite a heap for the charity shop!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The TV had just had an article that, along with legalizing pot, the bill added a provision that the police are allowed to demand a breathalyzer test from people who have been driving, up to two hours later, and refusal can lead to fines of hundreds of dollars and immediate loss of license if you refuse. They can even follow you home and demand a test there. All it takes is a complaint to police and your license plate. So the TV is now saying not to drink immediately after you get home. Also anyone taking empty bottles back to the beer store needs to put them in the trunk(boot) so the fumes don't get into the car cabin because that can affect the breathalyzer test too.
> I think this one is going to be challenged in court soon.


Good that they are getting tougher but maybe they've gone a little too far?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have never been able to make home made Chinese that was good reheated. Stuff from the Chinese restaurant tastes even better when reheated, so I'm sure I'm missing a secret ingredient.
> Plodding is the right term, when it takes over an hour to do a single row on a large shawl.
> I need to get to the grocery for bottled water. I don't drink Port Hope's water as they put WAY TOO MUCH chlorine in. It smells like a swimming pool. And Port Hope is the only municipality in North America that has a gieger counter on their water intake. They don't tell you when the reading has been too high for two weeks. Useful, eh?


You're probably missing the MSG in your home made Chinese!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful.
> 
> Looks like a good day here. I am very hopeful. Thanks for carrying the load with me. I am very grateful.


Love the new avatar!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I cannot imagine not needing to shop once a week. It seems before I have the groceries put away I have started a new list.
> Lately I have been trying recipes in the pressure cooker so that involved new/different groceries.
> Happy Fish Fry Friday.


Yep, we're on for home baked fish and chips tonight!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I often wonder if it pays to do housework. If you knit/sew you have something to show for it the next day. If you clean/dust you have nothing to show for it the next day. Oh speaking of dusting, do you use microfiber cloths? Between the en-dust and the microfiber cloths I no longer have a problem with dust. I have to admit that in my craft room there is dust from the yarn.


I have heard they are really good but my hands are inclined to be a little dry and they seem to catch on my skin but I will give them a try!! You are right about the housework, I get really dispirited when something I dusted only three weeks ago has become dusty again!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So far I am lucky. Windows 10 will has not let me double post in the past. However, I get a message saying they cannot find my post. They cannot find it because it had been sent.


I'm getting that too! What's happening?!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Often it is monosodium glutamate MSG. It gives me a roaring headache and I am thankful that many places have removed it from their kitchens.


Well at least we agree on that, though you got there first!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, we're on for home baked fish and chips tonight!!!


We've had our Chinese style prawns and salmon so sort of fish Friday. xxxx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I have heard they are really good but my hands are inclined to be a little dry and they seem to catch on my skin but I will give them a try!! You are right about the housework, I get really dispirited when something I dusted only three weeks ago has become dusty again!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I had forgotten about catching on my skin. I guess I ignore that because of the benefits. I always smile when you mention a dusty bathroom. That is not a problem I have. Of course, my bathrooms are sooo small that there is very little space for the dust to settle.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So they are going to double their work to save money, wonderful! I would bet my stash that it will flare up again and he could be in trouble. As you say, down the pan! :sm22: :sm14: :sm25:


It might calm down, but I doubt it.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> If it's inflamed it should come out, I just went through this with DS that's not very safe at all! I hope that they all goes well for him!


I don't know why they procrastinate.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> They let our Richard go on in pain for weeks, u til one night at midnight Stephen took him down to a and e and said he could,d t go on with the pain. They took his appendix out and he's been ok ever since, mind you, he often talks of how he nearly died and no ones been as ill as him. You can just imagine it can't you. We just say yes, yes and try to sound sympathetic, but it is wearing a bit thin now after two years. ????


My youngest brother did nearly die. He had peritonitis with his appendix bursting. He was only 5.


----------



## jinx

Ah, the sun came out. Made my day seem a lot cheerier. Having one of those days where if anything can go wrong it will. My wonderful Roomba let me down. Well it was not it's fault. I started it and just walked out the room for a moment. In that time it chased right to the 3 yarn ends laying next to my chair. It quickly wrapped the yarn around it's rollers and brushes. I started it again and rewound the yarn. It did not work. Big sigh. Took it apart and put it back together and it works, yeah. I could not find my mouse. Finally the light dawn on me it must have fallen in my scrap bin. The bin was emptied and taken outside as today is garbage day. Yeah, I found my mouse. 
Now I am going back to bed and restart my day. Hopefully with better results.


----------



## binkbrice

I have had that cleaning fever this morning also but I think I am over it and now I am going to knit because I am really aggravated at Amazon and need to just breathe, for the second time they have sent me the ring item and the return thing says it is unreturnable it’s a non electronic toy why can’t it be returned it’s not my fault that they sent me the wrong item.....uuuurrrrgghh


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Ah, the sun came out. Made my day seem a lot cheerier. Having one of those days where if anything can go wrong it will. My wonderful Roomba let me down. Well it was not it's fault. I started it and just walked out the room for a moment. In that time it chased right to the 3 yarn ends laying next to my chair. It quickly wrapped the yarn around it's rollers and brushes. I started it again and rewound the yarn. It did not work. Big sigh. Took it apart and put it back together and it works, yeah. I could not find my mouse. Finally the light dawn on me it must have fallen in my scrap bin. The bin was emptied and taken outside as today is garbage day. Yeah, I found my mouse.
> Now I am going back to bed and restart my day. Hopefully with better results.


Good idea, back to bed and pretend nothing happened when you get up again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Is anybody else being driven crazy by KP today or is it only me. My e-mail notifications keep unticking and sometimes my pm's go through x 4 or don't go at all. Every time I come on I'm back on page 64 so have to remember where I was. Arrgh. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello it's grandma s from her little bed....got my picnic with me. I haven't done much today, except....went into see Karen and had a cup of chocolate with her. She loves it when I go in. I don't mind either. Then I had a cup of tea with marg. Her husband John who you three girls came up and met him sent for a betters online as I couldn't get one here and now my watch is working again. Sue loaned me one but I'm glad to have my own back. So all is good...

That's the first week back to some normality. I think I'm going up Stephens tomorrow, I'll see when the day dawns. I'll. Catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello it's grandma s from her little bed....got my picnic with me. I haven't done much today, except....went into see Karen and had a cup of chocolate with her. She loves it when I go in. I don't mind either. Then I had a cup of tea with marg. Her husband John who you three girls came up and met him sent for a betters online as I couldn't get one here and now my watch is working again. Sue loaned me one but I'm glad to have my own back. So all is good...

That's the first week back to some normality. I think I'm going up Stephens tomorrow, I'll see when the day dawns. I'll. Catch up now.


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice to see you back here more often have missed your late evening visits. mind you, you were a bit late for me last night so missed you again, am catching up this morning. xx


I've turned into a night owl lately? I saw my consultant last week and she has given me some tablets to improve how I'm feeling but also they make you sleep. At least I've come off another tablet which I haven't like taking. I wish I could come off everything, dread to think what state I would be then! Hope you have been keeping reasonably well recently.


----------



## grandma susan

Stephen has just sent me an official photo of his graduation day. Sue and I are on it so he got me one. I'll see if I can send it to our Josephine and hopefully she will show you. It will probably be tomorrow.

Josephine oh lovely lady......could you post it on kp for me if I send it what's app pls.x


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> I've turned into a night owl lately? I saw my consultant last week and she has given me some tablets to improve how I'm feeling but also they make you sleep. At least I've come off another tablet which I haven't like taking. I wish I could come off everything, dread to think what state I would be then! Hope you have been keeping reasonably well recently.


I think the new tablet is working. Perhaps taking it at a different time of day will make you sleepy at night and wide awake during the day. I do not think any of us like taking tablets. We just have to do it to make life more wonderful.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello it's grandma s from her little bed....got my picnic with me. I haven't done much today, except....went into see Karen and had a cup of chocolate with her. She loves it when I go in. I don't mind either. Then I had a cup of tea with marg. Her husband John who you three girls came up and met him sent for a betters online as I couldn't get one here and now my watch is working again. Sue loaned me one but I'm glad to have my own back. So all is good...
> 
> That's the first week back to some normality. I think I'm going up Stephens tomorrow, I'll see when the day dawns. I'll. Catch up now.


Hello. What a lovely day you have had. Visiting with friends is always enjoyable. Sent for a better "what" online. A battery for your watch?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I had forgotten about catching on my skin. I guess I ignore that because of the benefits. I always smile when you mention a dusty bathroom. That is not a problem I have. Of course, my bathrooms are sooo small that there is very little space for the dust to settle.


Mine is only 6' 6" x 5' 6"!! I have teeny weeny dust but lots of it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Ah, the sun came out. Made my day seem a lot cheerier. Having one of those days where if anything can go wrong it will. My wonderful Roomba let me down. Well it was not it's fault. I started it and just walked out the room for a moment. In that time it chased right to the 3 yarn ends laying next to my chair. It quickly wrapped the yarn around it's rollers and brushes. I started it again and rewound the yarn. It did not work. Big sigh. Took it apart and put it back together and it works, yeah. I could not find my mouse. Finally the light dawn on me it must have fallen in my scrap bin. The bin was emptied and taken outside as today is garbage day. Yeah, I found my mouse.
> Now I am going back to bed and restart my day. Hopefully with better results.


Good idea to go back to bed and start again later!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Stephen has just sent me an official photo of his graduation day. Sue and I are on it so he got me one. I'll see if I can send it to our Josephine and hopefully she will show you. It will probably be tomorrow.
> 
> Josephine oh lovely lady......could you post it on kp for me if I send it what's app pls.x


Here it is. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. X


Wonderful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I've turned into a night owl lately? I saw my consultant last week and she has given me some tablets to improve how I'm feeling but also they make you sleep. At least I've come off another tablet which I haven't like taking. I wish I could come off everything, dread to think what state I would be then! Hope you have been keeping reasonably well recently.


Glad you're beginning to feel better, keeping well enough but still waiting for things to happen re moving, driving me mad not getting anywhere. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Mine is only 6' 6" x 5' 6"!! I have teeny weeny dust but lots of it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You make me laugh. I wonder if vacuuming every day helps keep the dust to a minimum. Today I used my braava for the first time. That little robot did a good job of mopping the kitchen floor. Not perfect, but good for everyday damp mopping. It gets in the kick space better than I thought it would. Without my toys I would have to hire a cleaning lady.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello. What a lovely day you have had. Visiting with friends is always enjoyable. Sent for a better "what" online. A battery for your watch?


A battery jinx, sorry.


----------



## grandma susan

Thank you Josephine for putting it on line for me. Love you very muchus


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Thank you Josephine for putting it on line for me. Love you very muchus


That is a great photo!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning. Have fun at your get together.


It was fun, thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Its the Cascade Gradient Afghan from last year but I'm not doing it as a gradient, just using colours I like! I dusted and cleaned the bathroom and two bedrooms, including taking everything off all the shelves in the spare room, stuff which has been shoved up there over the years when there was nowhere else to put it!! There is quite a heap for the charity shop!! xx


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. X


What a wonderful photo, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. X


What a wonderful picture. ????


----------



## jinx

Susan that is a special picture.


PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. X


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. X


Such a beautiful photo, Congratulations Stephen?????‍????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes I can relate but it hasn't even been two weeks yet so I'm in for it!


I just can't believe that the doc sent you home, & not to hospital to have your appendix removed. I haven't heard of that happening here, yet; but then I don't have my finger on the medical pulse anymore: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp Wales. It's been very quiet on here overnight, no posts since I went to bed, oh well I'm sure we will make up for it during the day. Sort of home made Chinese today so that is already to be heated up and made enough to put another meal in the freezer. Not going shopping today as I have loads of stuff in already, DH can get any veg or milk if we run out. Will plod on with my shawl later, over 260 stitches so far so it takes a while to get across one row. Have a great day and for those who are working it'll soon be weekend . xx :sm24:


The "plodding on" with your shawl, is what it feels like when I pickup the needles, to work to get just a little closer, to the much longed for, finished product! :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The TV had just had an article that, along with legalizing pot, the bill added a provision that the police are allowed to demand a breathalyzer test from people who have been driving, up to two hours later, and refusal can lead to fines of hundreds of dollars and immediate loss of license if you refuse. They can even follow you home and demand a test there. All it takes is a complaint to police and your license plate. So the TV is now saying not to drink immediately after you get home. Also anyone taking empty bottles back to the beer store needs to put them in the trunk(boot) so the fumes don't get into the car cabin because that can affect the breathalyzer test too.
> I think this one is going to be challenged in court soon.


With all the different things happening concerning marijuana & alcohol, some of the current laws, and some that have not been thought of (or passed) yet, might cause a great deal of angst, for some people. I think following people home, and testing people there, is a bit off, but I suppose there might be some circumstances where it would be acceptable, but one's home has always been ones safe haven! I definitely wouldn't be happy about it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm getting double posts.


Perhaps the send key is registering two taps, instead of just the single tap. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks as though admin need to get their act together again, if they are there. xx


They might have desserted their posts! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have never been able to make home made Chinese that was good reheated. Stuff from the Chinese restaurant tastes even better when reheated, so I'm sure I'm missing a secret ingredient.
> Plodding is the right term, when it takes over an hour to do a single row on a large shawl.
> I need to get to the grocery for bottled water. I don't drink Port Hope's water as they put WAY TOO MUCH chlorine in. It smells like a swimming pool. And Port Hope is the only municipality in North America that has a gieger counter on their water intake. They don't tell you when the reading has been too high for two weeks. Useful, eh?


so they don't value their residents very highly!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> and now I'm getting a message that KP can't find my post..... :sm22:


I do know how that one is caused, as I have often received that message, and it is always due to me having inadvertently double touching the send button. When I check on my seat post, it is always where it should be! :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We have season 7 with 8 episodes on Netflix. Lucky you to have more new episodes to watch when they become available.


Thanks, I am hoping that all of the new episodes will become available very soon, as I have already caught up with what is already there, and once I know that it can be seen everywhere else, I feel that it should also be available for me!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Some of the actors I can understand and others not so much. However, after watching all the episodes it is easier for me to understand all of them. I will have to watch them again so when I meet up you all from across the ponds I will be able to understand you. :sm02:


If a complete meetup happens (and I really hope it does), you are probably very fortunate that I do not have a very strong accent, because there are actually some Aussies who I have difficulty understanding! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, we're on for home baked fish and chips tonight!!!


We often have homemade fish & chips, and there is only one fish & chip shop, that I like, in the nearby town. The other ones are Ok, but they just aren't as nice as my favourite place! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

It is snowing like crazy here!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I had forgotten about catching on my skin. I guess I ignore that because of the benefits. I always smile when you mention a dusty bathroom. That is not a problem I have. Of course, my bathrooms are sooo small that there is very little space for the dust to settle.


Dusting in my region, is almost impossible to do; as I live in a very arid region, with a lot of red, & some white, sandhills; and we get most of it in our houses, even when there isn't much wind to speak of. For most of this season so far, I don't think we have even had a wind free day, and those winds have always been quite high speeds. So I usually wait until we get a few calm days together, before I do any dusting! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My youngest brother did nearly die. He had peritonitis with his appendix bursting. He was only 5.


That also happened to my oldest sister. Mom didn't believe her, when she complained of pain, and sent her to school, I think she was about 9; but her appendix burst while she was at school, and it was an emergency op, as your bro's would have been. I don't remember it happening, but I would have been 4. She must have been in hospital for quite awhile, but I have no memory of it.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Ah, the sun came out. Made my day seem a lot cheerier. Having one of those days where if anything can go wrong it will. My wonderful Roomba let me down. Well it was not it's fault. I started it and just walked out the room for a moment. In that time it chased right to the 3 yarn ends laying next to my chair. It quickly wrapped the yarn around it's rollers and brushes. I started it again and rewound the yarn. It did not work. Big sigh. Took it apart and put it back together and it works, yeah. I could not find my mouse. Finally the light dawn on me it must have fallen in my scrap bin. The bin was emptied and taken outside as today is garbage day. Yeah, I found my mouse.
> Now I am going back to bed and restart my day. Hopefully with better results.


So glad that your mouse was found.


----------



## Xiang

looks like Admin antics might now be affecting our posting now! :sm14: I am unable to access a photograph I want to post, from my gallery.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp, breezy Wales. Someone mentioned that four letter word (snow) on the forecast last night for the end of next week, might have to go shopping a bit earlier in the week just in case. Nothing planned for the day except knitting. Snooker is starting on TV this afternoon so at least there will be something to watch. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull old London!! I've been called in to work today, just as well as I may have done more housework if I hadn't! :sm06: :sm06: :sm14: Catch up with you later!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull old London!! I've been called in to work today, just as well as I may have done more housework if I hadn't! :sm06: :sm06: :sm14: Catch up with you later!! Xxxx


Morning, although I expect it will be afternoon by the time you read this. Good job you were called into work it might break the bad habit you seem to be getting in of doing housework. Shame on you. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dull but milder Surrey, temperatures up to around 10c this week end but then getting colder next week. Had a lovely time at the craft cafe yesterday and am well on the way to the second border.

Nothing much planned for the week end except some crafting.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We got up to 58F here yesterday. Was really nice to be outside. Supposed to be dry through mid-week next week. Not much planned today, so will knit! Have a great Saturday everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We got up to 58F here yesterday. Was really nice to be outside. Supposed to be dry through mid-week next week. Not much planned today, so will knit! Have a great Saturday everyone! xxxooo


Good morning to you, nice to see someone else on here, it's been very quiet on here so far. Dinner is over here so got down to knitting. Did one row, the pattern confused me and am now tinking nearly 300 stitches, not a happy bunny. Hope you knitting goes better. back to my tinking. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning to you, nice to see someone else on here, it's been very quiet on here so far. Dinner is over here so got down to knitting. Did one row, the pattern confused me and am now tinking nearly 300 stitches, not a happy bunny. Hope you knitting goes better. back to my tinking. xx


Good afternoon to you! I wouldn't be happy to tinking that many stitches either! Hopefully you'll be on track again soon. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning from us.. a whole week of sunshine coming up starting today. Kettles on for a 5:30 a.m cup of tea.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp, breezy Wales. Someone mentioned that four letter word (snow) on the forecast last night for the end of next week, might have to go shopping a bit earlier in the week just in case. Nothing planned for the day except knitting. Snooker is starting on TV this afternoon so at least there will be something to watch. Have a good weekend. xx


Yay, snooker... :sm02:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good idea to go back to bed and start again later!![/quote
> 
> What a good idea... I just might do that! :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning from us.. a whole week of sunshine coming up starting today. Kettles on for a 5:30 a.m cup of tea.


So majestic looking! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Such a beautiful photo Susan, this would make Albert proud of you all. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> So majestic looking! xxxooo


Morning Pam, yes they pretty well run the place! xoxo


----------



## Islander

This ones for Mav...


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have had that cleaning fever this morning also but I think I am over it and now I am going to knit because I am really aggravated at Amazon and need to just breathe, for the second time they have sent me the ring item and the return thing says it is unreturnable it's a non electronic toy why can't it be returned it's not my fault that they sent me the wrong item.....uuuurrrrgghh


That cleaning flu seems to be going around, hope I don't get it next.. :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good afternoon to you! I wouldn't be happy to tinking that many stitches either! Hopefully you'll be on track again soon. xxxooo


Just finished tinking, it's taken over half an hour, now to start again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yay, snooker... :sm02:


Sorry got it wrong, it starts tomorrow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That cleaning flu seems to be going around, hope I don't get it next.. :sm08:


I had my injection, hope it misses me too. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp, breezy Wales. Someone mentioned that four letter word (snow) on the forecast last night for the end of next week, might have to go shopping a bit earlier in the week just in case. Nothing planned for the day except knitting. Snooker is starting on TV this afternoon so at least there will be something to watch. Have a good weekend. xx


Morning. Hope you enjoy your snooker. Sounds like a sport that you can knit while you watch it.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull old London!! I've been called in to work today, just as well as I may have done more housework if I hadn't! :sm06: :sm06: :sm14: Catch up with you later!! Xxxx


Morning. It sounds like you enjoy your job.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your snooker. Sounds like a sport that you can knit while you watch it.


Morning, have to wait 24 hours for the snooker, I thought it started today but it's tomorrow. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Is anybody else being driven crazy by KP today or is it only me. My e-mail notifications keep unticking and sometimes my pm's go through x 4 or don't go at all. Every time I come on I'm back on page 64 so have to remember where I was. Arrgh. xx


Yep, same old, same old. It's just bringing in the New Year KP style... :sm15: xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, have to wait 24 hours for the snooker, I thought it started today but it's tomorrow. xx


It's not nice to tease... xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Yep, same old, same old. It's just bringing in the New Year KP style... :sm15: xoxox


Mine is back to normal, I did complain to Admin yesterday, not sure that did any good really but so far today it's been OK. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad the border to the town is being accomplished. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dull but milder Surrey, temperatures up to around 10c this week end but then getting colder next week. Had a lovely time at the craft cafe yesterday and am well on the way to the second border.
> 
> Nothing much planned for the week end except some crafting.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It's not nice to tease... xoxo


Sorry about that, disappointed myself as well. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## jinx

Morning. Lovely temperatures for January. I am hoping we do not have to pay for the lovely weather later in winter.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We got up to 58F here yesterday. Was really nice to be outside. Supposed to be dry through mid-week next week. Not much planned today, so will knit! Have a great Saturday everyone! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning to you and your woodland friend. Thanks for sharing him with us.


Islander said:


> Good morning from us.. a whole week of sunshine coming up starting today. Kettles on for a 5:30 a.m cup of tea.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just finished tinking, it's taken over half an hour, now to start again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Mom's ripped her Sojourn Falls scarf back a few times, I'm wondering if she will finish it as she says the wool character has changed each frog. Debbie Bliss Rialto. Her COPD has exacerbated and she probably should take a break. Hope yours starts behaving for you. xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Just finished tinking, it's taken over half an hour, now to start again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Better luck this time. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, although I expect it will be afternoon by the time you read this. Good job you were called into work it might break the bad habit you seem to be getting in of doing housework. Shame on you. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm so sorry!!! :sm26: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, have to wait 24 hours for the snooker, I thought it started today but it's tomorrow. xx


Something to look forward to.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning to you and your woodland friend. Thanks for sharing him with us.


Good morning Judith, was googling your toys yesterday, they are fascinating. Wish there was one that washed walls! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning from us.. a whole week of sunshine coming up starting today. Kettles on for a 5:30 a.m cup of tea.


What a glorious picture!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Such a beautiful photo Susan, this would make Albert proud of you all. xoxo


Wonderful picture!! I can see both you and Albert in Stephen, handsome lad!!!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull old London!! I've been called in to work today, just as well as I may have done more housework if I hadn't! :sm06: :sm06: :sm14: Catch up with you later!! Xxxx


Good morning er.. afternoon, my Brit buddy. Are you back from work now? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Yep, same old, same old. It's just bringing in the New Year KP style... :sm15: xoxox


I think the device we use and the provider we use makes a difference. I hate to jinx myself but I have not had problems with a laptop and chrome with windows 20. Then again I do not use the email delivery as I cannot figure out a use for it.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you enjoy your snooker. Sounds like a sport that you can knit while you watch it.


I can _sleep_ while I watch it!!! :sm19: :sm15: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Mine is back to normal, I did complain to Admin yesterday, not sure that did any good really but so far today it's been OK. xx


I think administration pays attention when they get a lot of notices. You did the right thing by notifying them. They do not say anything just correct the problem. Objectionable posts get removed when members complain.


----------



## Islander

One of the dear neighbours brought over a whole sheet of homemade cinnamon buns yesterday, topped with gooey brown sugar and lots of pecans.. think I shall have another one! xoxo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. It sounds like you enjoy your job.


Yes it is always fun to see what rubbish people bring in instead of taking it to the dump!! The relief manager there today is very good at whizzing about looking extremely busy without actually getting very much done! However, I met a new lady volunteer there today who was very happy to dig in and get all the incoming sorted with me, nice lady!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Mom's ripped her Sojourn Falls scarf back a few times, I'm wondering if she will finish it as she says the wool character has changed each frog. Debbie Bliss Rialto. Her COPD has exacerbated and she probably should take a break. Hope yours starts behaving for you. xxx


Just a thought. Some yarn caused more problems with COPD. It is linter and the extra link/fluff/dust in the air gets breathed in.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I think administration pays attention when they get a lot of notices. You did the right thing by notifying them. They do not say anything just correct the problem. Objectionable posts get removed when members complain.


Just think if Admin really paid attention, how wonderful this site would be.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mom's ripped her Sojourn Falls scarf back a few times, I'm wondering if she will finish it as she says the wool character has changed each frog. Debbie Bliss Rialto. Her COPD has exacerbated and she probably should take a break. Hope yours starts behaving for you. xxx


I wonder if the fibre dust that must come off the yarn every time she frogs it, is irritating her chest? xxx

Edit: Sorry Judith, you got there first!!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good morning er.. afternoon, my Brit buddy. Are you back from work now? xoxoxo


Yes love, I bailed out at 1.30 when another volunteer arrived. I think the manager would have liked me to stay on but that's the benefit of working for nothing, when you've had enough, you just go home!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> One of the dear neighbours brought over a whole sheet of homemade cinnamon buns yesterday, topped with gooey brown sugar and lots of pecans.. think I shall have another one! xoxo


Oh wow, how delicious, I'd have eaten them all by now! What a lovely neighbour!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Just a thought. Some yarn caused more problems with COPD. It is linter and the extra link/fluff/dust in the air gets breathed in.


And I suspect her cats..they sleep with her.


----------



## London Girl

I am going to my sewing room to...er....sew!!! Catch you all later, lots of love! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, how delicious, I'd have eaten them all by now! What a lovely neighbour!! xxxx


I'm working on it! xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Good morning Judith, was googling your toys yesterday, they are fascinating. Wish there was one that washed walls! xxx


LOL. They do have one that washes windows. So maybe one to wash walls is not far behind. I truly would have to have help cleaning if I did not have the Rooma, Braava, dishwasher, washer, and dryer. Of course my new toy, the instant pot is also fun and useful. The monies I spend on the toys are one time expenses that I would be paying out to cleaning personnel continually if I did not have them.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I can _sleep_ while I watch it!!! :sm19: :sm15: :sm25: xxxx


I can sleep soundly during tennis or golf.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> One of the dear neighbours brought over a whole sheet of homemade cinnamon buns yesterday, topped with gooey brown sugar and lots of pecans.. think I shall have another one! xoxo


What a nice neighbor you have. Harold plows the ends of several neighbor driveways where the plow piles up the snow. His tractor can handle the heaviest snow and the neighbors implements are not strong enough to clear it. Several times during the year neighbors bring him sweet treats as he will not accept cash.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I wonder if the fibre dust that must come off the yarn every time she frogs it, is irritating her chest? xxx
> 
> Edit: Sorry Judith, you got there first!!! :sm09:


We use to say jinx when we said the same thing at the same time.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Just think if Admin really paid attention, how wonderful this site would be.


I never thought I would use the ignore list, but I do. If members ideas of fun is childish behavior and name calling and they cannot keep it in the attic I put them on ignore. I put all things I want to hide and ignore up in the attic in my home and I do the same thing in Paradise. It makes my experience in Paradise much more rewarding. The list is really growing. I also know of at least two people that have me on ignore.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yes it is always fun to see what rubbish people bring in instead of taking it to the dump!! The relief manager there today is very good at whizzing about looking extremely busy without actually getting very much done! However, I met a new lady volunteer there today who was very happy to dig in and get all the incoming sorted with me, nice lady!!xxxx


One persons junk is another mans treasure. I see some things on the shelves of our thrift stores I think of as junk and someone else is delighted to find that treasure. For instance towels with holes are used in animal kennels. I know they also have to sort out a lot of totally useless garbage.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry got it wrong, it starts tomorrow. xx


Thanks for that Mr P has spent ages trying to find it today. Mind you it kept him quiet for half an hour????????????????xxxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I never thought I would use the ignore list, but I do. If members ideas of fun is childish behavior and name calling and they cannot keep it in the attic I put them on ignore. I put all things I want to hide and ignore up in the attic in my home and I do the same thing in Paradise. It makes my experience in Paradise much more rewarding. The list is really growing. I also know of at least two people that have me on ignore.


There are some disturbed folk on this site for sure, life is too short and precious to waste it being mean. The ignore button has it's benefits, but like anything there are ways to get around it!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> There are some disturbed folk on this site for sure, life is too short and precious to waste it being mean. The ignore button has it's benefits, but like anything there are ways to get around it!


I often wonder if it is mental disease or dementia that makes those members act the way they do.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for that Mr P has spent ages trying to find it today. Mind you it kept him quiet for half an hour????????????????xxxx


Good morning Josephine, it appears we are all waiting for snooker! 
Victoria has a problem right now... would you like a chicken? They are lovely on the video. xoxox

http://www.cheknews.ca/authorities-still-trying-to-crack-case-of-100-chickens-let-loose-on-saanich-peninsula-524193/


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I often wonder if it is mental disease or dementia that makes those members act the way they do.


Could even be constipation... I understand it makes people go mad!


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Could even be constipation... I understand it makes people go mad!


Oh, yes. I have seen patients go quite mad from that pain.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Good morning Josephine, it appears we are all waiting for snooker!
> Victoria has a problem right now... would you like a chicken? They are lovely on the video. xoxox
> 
> http://www.cheknews.ca/authorities-still-trying-to-crack-case-of-100-chickens-let-loose-on-saanich-peninsula-524193/


On my way to collect some chickens and maybe help you eat a cinnamon bun or 3. Nice photos of the wildlife.
Bentley says a sleepy hi.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> One persons junk is another mans treasure. I see some things on the shelves of our thrift stores I think of as junk and someone else is delighted to find that treasure. For instance towels with holes are used in animal kennels. I know they also have to sort out a lot of totally useless garbage.


And lots of things to recycle into craft..I was saving good quality near new coloured flat sheets for strips in weaving rugs. Are flat sheets a thing of the past these days, I know I don't use them anymore, only fitted bottoms and a mink throw.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> One persons junk is another mans treasure. I see some things on the shelves of our thrift stores I think of as junk and someone else is delighted to find that treasure. For instance towels with holes are used in animal kennels. I know they also have to sort out a lot of totally useless garbage.


I have spent the morning sorting through broken jewellry from our local charity shops. We can use some in our recycled jewellry and the rest will be passed on to another group xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> And lots of things to recycle into craft..I was saving good quality near new coloured flat sheets for strips in weaving rugs. Are flat sheets a thing of the past these days, I know I don't use them anymore, only fitted bottoms and a mink throw.


You can still get flat sheets in the UK. XX


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> On my way to collect some chickens and maybe help you eat a cinnamon bun or 3. Nice photos of the wildlife.
> Bentley says a sleepy hi.


He's so photogenic, another one for the Bentley album. You could make a nice book of his life for the coffee table! xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I have spent the morning sorting through broken jewellry from our local charity shops. We can use some in our recycled jewellry and the rest will be passed on to another group xxx


Or incorporate small pieces into Dorset buttons? :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> He's so photogenic, another one for the Bentley album. You could make a nice book of his life for the coffee table! xox


He is now outside meowing. Not that he wants to come in, he wants me to go out and play.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Or incorporate small pieces into Dorset buttons? :sm17:


Oh yes. I make little felt brooches and add all sorts to it.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> LOL. They do have one that washes windows. So maybe one to wash walls is not far behind. I truly would have to have help cleaning if I did not have the Rooma, Braava, dishwasher, washer, and dryer. Of course my new toy, the instant pot is also fun and useful. The monies I spend on the toys are one time expenses that I would be paying out to cleaning personnel continually if I did not have them.


There are a few things I've never really owned, a dishwasher, BBQ, a double kitchen sink. Many of the younger here are going "back to the earth" and choosing non technology. For years I ground my own flour for making bread. 
I should get a manual coffee mill one day, as every time the power goes off I'm stuck with no coffee if I haven't done a recent grind.
You are a wonderful spokesperson for Instant Pot, lovely to see you getting so much pleasure out of it!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes. I make little felt brooches and add all sorts to it.


A true artist.. the first thing that comes to mind. Absolutely stunning. I'm so glad I got to meet you in person! ❤ xxox


----------



## Islander

Wishing you all a good weekend. xoxox


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> And lots of things to recycle into craft..I was saving good quality near new coloured flat sheets for strips in weaving rugs. Are flat sheets a thing of the past these days, I know I don't use them anymore, only fitted bottoms and a mink throw.


Flat sheets are usually brand new at the thrift stores. People like you and me do not use them, but we have to buy sheets in sets so end up with the useless flat sheet. Not useless for me. I often make extra pillow cases which is wonderful as I change the cases more often than the sheets. I have also made cafe curtains or sleepwear for the grands from flat sheets. The best use I found was as backings on quilts. It matches the fitted sheets and you do not have a seam like you would have with regular fabric.


----------



## Islander

One last thing...check out the Stew and Dumplings! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-9.html#13342058


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Flat sheets are usually brand new at the thrift stores. People like you and me do not use them, but we have to buy sheets in sets so end up with the useless flat sheet. Not useless for me. I often make extra pillow cases which is wonderful as I change the cases more often than the sheets. I have also made cafe curtains or sleepwear for the grands from flat sheets. The best use I found was as backings on quilts. It matches the fitted sheets and you do not have to a seam like you would have with regular fabric.


Agree, they are great for many things and a reasonable source of quality fabric, they come in some nice prints as well!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> One last thing...check out the Stew and Dumplings! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-9.html#13342058


KayeJo is a great cook. Doesn't that look delicious?


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for that Mr P has spent ages trying to find it today. Mind you it kept him quiet for half an hour????????????????xxxx


Sorry Mr. P. xx


----------



## jinx

I wish I could purchase individual flat sheets. Everything I see is in sets. Would love to have some nice prints.


Islander said:


> Agree, they are great for many things and a reasonable source of quality fabric, they come in some nice prints as well!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> One last thing...check out the Stew and Dumplings! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-583368-9.html#13342058


Looks a bit like mine but I add leeks and celery, always have dumplings with my stew. xx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning. Lovely temperatures for January. I am hoping we do not have to pay for the lovely weather later in winter.


We got snow last night about 2 inches and expecting more today!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I can _sleep_ while I watch it!!! :sm19: :sm15: :sm25: xxxx


I think I will have to agree with you we call it pool and I don't even like to play it much less watch others!! :sm06: :sm08:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> You can still get flat sheets in the UK. XX


Here, too. We use them on our bed. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> And lots of things to recycle into craft..I was saving good quality near new coloured flat sheets for strips in weaving rugs. Are flat sheets a thing of the past these days, I know I don't use them anymore, only fitted bottoms and a mink throw.


We still have flat sheets but you can only get them as a set being able to buy just what you want is apparently a bad thing not enough money in it I guess!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes. I make little felt brooches and add all sorts to it.


Oh lovely I am partial to the one with the butterfly!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> A true artist.. the first thing that comes to mind. Absolutely stunning. I'm so glad I got to meet you in person! ❤ xxox


Thanks Trish. Xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

I hope the snow does not head northward.


binkbrice said:


> We got snow last night about 2 inches and expecting more today!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes. I make little felt brooches and add all sorts to it.


Wonderful!!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I wish I could purchase individual flat sheets. Everything I see is in sets. Would love to have some nice prints.


We get sheets, duvet covers and pilliw cases seperately here as well as in sets. Xx


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> We still have flat sheets but you can only get them as a set being able to buy just what you want is apparently a bad thing not enough money in it I guess!


It is really crazy. Our pillows are not the same size as the sheets. Often dust ruffles and shams come with sheet sets and I do not want them. Finding new individual sheets at St. Vinnies's is a real treat.


----------



## Sealcookie

Very nice.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes. I make little felt brooches and add all sorts to it.[/quote
> 
> Beautiful works of art.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. X


What a lovely picture!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning from us.. a whole week of sunshine coming up starting today. Kettles on for a 5:30 a.m cup of tea.


A lovely couple in your photo.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I had my injection, hope it misses me too. xx :sm23:


you mean they do an injection for cleaning flu? I think I'm immune anyway.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just got this photo if my gss in France


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> One of the dear neighbours brought over a whole sheet of homemade cinnamon buns yesterday, topped with gooey brown sugar and lots of pecans.. think I shall have another one! xoxo


I wish I had your neighbours. Better yet, I wish I was with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> One persons junk is another mans treasure. I see some things on the shelves of our thrift stores I think of as junk and someone else is delighted to find that treasure. For instance towels with holes are used in animal kennels. I know they also have to sort out a lot of totally useless garbage.


My DIL grabbed all my old towels when she was gathering plants for her flower beds.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Good morning Josephine, it appears we are all waiting for snooker!
> Victoria has a problem right now... would you like a chicken? They are lovely on the video. xoxox
> 
> http://www.cheknews.ca/authorities-still-trying-to-crack-case-of-100-chickens-let-loose-on-saanich-peninsula-524193/


They are lovely aren't they?


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> On my way to collect some chickens and maybe help you eat a cinnamon bun or 3. Nice photos of the wildlife.
> Bentley says a sleepy hi.


having a not very wild life.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> There are a few things I've never really owned, a dishwasher, BBQ, a double kitchen sink. Many of the younger here are going "back to the earth" and choosing non technology. For years I ground my own flour for making bread.
> I should get a manual coffee mill one day, as every time the power goes off I'm stuck with no coffee if I haven't done a recent grind.
> You are a wonderful spokesperson for Instant Pot, lovely to see you getting so much pleasure out of it!


When we redid our kitchen the one thing I insisted on was a double sink double drainer. It's always busy even though I since got a dishwasher and a washing machine.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I wish I could purchase individual flat sheets. Everything I see is in sets. Would love to have some nice prints.


Tuesday Morning. Home Goods, Big Lots, TJMaxx, Marshalls, etc. sometimes have them.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo if my gss in France


Both thumbs up. I guess he's happy!


----------



## SaxonLady

It's been very cold today, with spitting rain and I had to go out and help DH put up some large posters.

It's warm in my study and there are games on my computer.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> you mean they do an injection for cleaning flu? I think I'm immune anyway.


It's always pays to check, there may a different strain around. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo if my gss in France


Great photo. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> On my way to collect some chickens and maybe help you eat a cinnamon bun or 3. Nice photos of the wildlife.
> Bentley says a sleepy hi.


You could make a beautiful calendar with his photos. He's darling and photogenic.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> And lots of things to recycle into craft..I was saving good quality near new coloured flat sheets for strips in weaving rugs. Are flat sheets a thing of the past these days, I know I don't use them anymore, only fitted bottoms and a mink throw.


A lady in my knitting group would get sweaters at thrift store and unwind the yarn to reknit in her pattern. Once she used two different of the repurposed yarn and her piece was lovely. Another makes rugs from grocery bags. I'm saving yellow ones to give her.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> He's so photogenic, another one for the Bentley album. You could make a nice book of his life for the coffee table! xox


I honestly posted about putting him on a calendar before I read your post which has other great ideas. Coffee table book is a super idea. I'm reading backwards from the last post then skipped back four pages to go foreword. Can confuse me at times and I feel bad responding many times in a row. Glad to be here tho Took some work to find you all on my iPhone but succeeded!!!!


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes. I make little felt brooches and add all sorts to it.


Wow !!!!! These are great!! What keeps the jewelry on the felt. I've never seen dorset buttons but here. Love them!!


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> We still have flat sheets but you can only get them as a set being able to buy just what you want is apparently a bad thing not enough money in it I guess!


I'm hearing an ad on the radio for a company that sells socks you buy for one size rather than say the usual package says the sock fits sizes 9-11. You can buy a 9,10, or 11.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo if my gss in France


Handsome fellows and fine machines!


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> When we redid our kitchen the one thing I insisted on was a double sink double drainer. It's always busy even though I since got a dishwasher and a washing machine.


Our last house was owned by a plumber at one time and had a deep laundry sink in the basement. I miss that. Might get it brought here before we sell the house if I ever get it emptied. Hoping for a miracle ????


----------



## binkbrice

I’m going to sit and knit I am almost finished with my aunts wrap and watch the playoffs GO Colts!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We use to say jinx when we said the same thing at the same time.


Haha, yeah, so do we!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> One persons junk is another mans treasure. I see some things on the shelves of our thrift stores I think of as junk and someone else is delighted to find that treasure. For instance towels with holes are used in animal kennels. I know they also have to sort out a lot of totally useless garbage.


This is true, we do get some wonderful stuff in too, some guy bought in a brand new pair of inline roller skates, never been out of the box!! I hope someone is willing to pay a reasonable price for them.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> You could make a beautiful calendar with his photos. He's darling and photogenic.


They both are. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> Wow !!!!! These are great!! What keeps the jewelry on the felt. I've never seen dorset buttons but here. Love them!!


They are all stitched on.x


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. Just been eating some fresh cream porifferols. They were beautiful. As I've come to bed daisy has woken up. How nice! 

When I parked the car Stephen took wit off me and took it to be washed, it was getting very dirty, so that was a good job done. There doesn't seem to be any bother from the boys tonight, because apart from eating supper we've not seen them. It's been quite peaceful. 

I hope you've had a good Saturday.


----------



## grandma susan

The family and the hamster have decided to invade my room. We all have to say night night to daisy. Night night daisy...they are nuts in this house.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. Just been eating some fresh cream porifferols. They were beautiful. As I've come to bed daisy has woken up. How nice!
> 
> When I parked the car Stephen took wit off me and took it to be washed, it was getting very dirty, so that was a good job done. There doesn't seem to be any bother from the boys tonight, because apart from eating supper we've not seen them. It's been quite peaceful.
> 
> I hope you've had a good Saturday.


It must be car washing day today, DH gave his (not mine) car a wash this morning. Oh by the way our woodpecker is back too, fortunately we haven't got a metal chimney. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> The family and the hamster have decided to invade my room. We all have to say night night to daisy. Night night daisy...they are nuts in this house.


Hopefully she might settle down now everyone has said night night. xx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo if my gss in France


Good heavens Josephine, gs1 must be a six footer is he? And the little one driving they aren't small long are they? Lovely photo. X


----------



## linkan

If we are picking favorites these are the three top for me. My eyes are just always draw tho the furthest on the left side of the screen.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good heavens Josephine, gs1 must be a six footer is he? And the little one driving they aren't small long are they? Lovely photo. X


Gs1 is getting really tall. He must be about 5 ft 10. Taller than his Dad. you should see gs3 drive that quad. They are both chips off the old block.


----------



## binkbrice

I finally finished and June would be proud it’s almost 10 ft. long!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


Awesome! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


That is amazing.


----------



## PurpleFi

Fabulous xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Thank you all! I really don’t know how you all finish shells as fast as you do! This one took me 5 months....I guess because I totally restarted from a different idea almost 2 years ago it seems longer!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning from us.. a whole week of sunshine coming up starting today. Kettles on for a 5:30 a.m cup of tea.


wonderful photo!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just finished tinking, it's taken over half an hour, now to start again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I just tinking time down to more learning, otherwise I would give up completely! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Good morning Josephine, it appears we are all waiting for snooker!
> Victoria has a problem right now... would you like a chicken? They are lovely on the video. xoxox
> 
> http://www.cheknews.ca/authorities-still-trying-to-crack-case-of-100-chickens-let-loose-on-saanich-peninsula-524193/


Just had a look at that article, and there have been a lot of people coming forward to give them homes. So the chickens are going to be safe and happy now!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Could even be constipation... I understand it makes people go mad!


Also a Urinary infection can knock them of the sanity rail! A variety of infections can have that effect also!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> And lots of things to recycle into craft..I was saving good quality near new coloured flat sheets for strips in weaving rugs. Are flat sheets a thing of the past these days, I know I don't use them anymore, only fitted bottoms and a mink throw.


They are still available here. I need to have a sheet, between me and the blankets.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I wish I could purchase individual flat sheets. Everything I see is in sets. Would love to have some nice prints.


We can buy individual flat, or fitted sheets, in Australia. I prefer to buy a set, then I have every thing that I need.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> We get sheets, duvet covers and pilliw cases seperately here as well as in sets. Xx


So do we, down under!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo if my gss in France


this is a great photo. He is going to be a very tall young man.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


That is gorgeous. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull cloudy Wales. Nothing planned but knitting today and I WILL watch snooker this afternoon, yes it really is on today. Have a lazy Sunday. xx


----------



## linkan

I think I've figured out how to make my own abacus bracelet. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## linkan

I also decided to start over on the mosaic scarf because i was not happy with the caron black yarn and the way it was fraying really bad. So I've ordered new black yarn and i will begin again.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


I love it


----------



## linkan

Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks. 
She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to get a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .

Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
Xoxo????xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
> Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks.
> She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to get a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
> She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .
> 
> Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
> Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
> Xoxo????xoxo


You bounce away, I'm afraid the more I hear about kids I'm quite glad I haven't got any. Three weeks is not long to find somewhere for them but I'm sure you will cope. I can empathise with your head, it's pure tension, I've had a lot of them lately. Hope you can manage some sleep it sure will help. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Flat sheets are usually brand new at the thrift stores. People like you and me do not use them, but we have to buy sheets in sets so end up with the useless flat sheet. Not useless for me. I often make extra pillow cases which is wonderful as I change the cases more often than the sheets. I have also made cafe curtains or sleepwear for the grands from flat sheets. The best use I found was as backings on quilts. It matches the fitted sheets and you do not have a seam like you would have with regular fabric.


Yes, I use flat sheet or by-the yard sheeting for backing quilt and if they are secondhand, they are usually lovely and soft!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo if my gss in France


Oh, wonderful, big quad, little quad and the same with the GSs!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I think I've figured out how to make my own abacus bracelet. I'll let y'all know.


I made one they are quite easy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
> Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks.
> She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to get a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
> She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .
> 
> Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
> Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
> Xoxo????xoxo


I feel for you Angela, I hope you can get this resolved. Just look after yourself. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Sorry about the shawl. Perhaps knit something else for a while and then go back to it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and mild Surrey. Spent yesterday morning sorting out a huge box of beads that have been given to our WI. Now got it down to a manageable size of useful beads. What we don't want is going to another charity for them to use. Other than that a cooking a couple of casseroles I carried on knitting the town border. Now well up on the second side.

Nothing much planned for today, I think DD and LM might pop over at some point. I might have a look at some felting in between knitting the border. I expect Mr P will be watching the snooker.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope your enjoy your snooker on this wonderful Sunday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull cloudy Wales. Nothing planned but knitting today and I WILL watch snooker this afternoon, yes it really is on today. Have a lazy Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx

I hope your new yarn works better for you. Which mosaic pattern did you chose?


linkan said:


> I also decided to start over on the mosaic scarf because i was not happy with the caron black yarn and the way it was fraying really bad. So I've ordered new black yarn and i will begin again.


----------



## jinx

I am sorry you are going through this rough patch. Are you like me and thought once they were grown our mothering duties would be over? Perhaps she needs to take more responsibility for her actions. Of course, that cannot happen now, but hopefully in the near future.
I think the shot you are talking about is because of the RH factor in her blood. It is wonderful they have this shot available. If that is the shot you are talking about it is nothing to fear. 


linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
> Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks.
> She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to ge t a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
> She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .
> 
> Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
> Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
> Xoxo????xoxo


----------



## jinx

We have all been there. I have often thrown my project down in disgust. I amazed myself the other day. The count was not coming out on the decreases I was doing on a beanie. I put it in the drawer and in the a.m. found the mistake was an easy fix. If I had not waited I would have frogged several rounds for no good reason.


Barn-dweller said:


> Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yes, I use flat sheet or by-the yard sheeting for backing quilt and if they are secondhand, they are usually lovely and soft!!


Yes, having been washed a few times lets you know if they will pill, shrink, or if they will soften. There are a lot of reasons to purchase gently used items.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and mild Surrey. Spent yesterday morning sorting out a huge box of beads that have been given to our WI. Now got it down to a manageable size of useful beads. What we don't want is going to another charity for them to use. Other than that a cooking a couple of casseroles I carried on knitting the town border. Now well up on the second side.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, I think DD and LM might pop over at some point. I might have a look at some felting in between knitting the border. I expect Mr P will be watching the snooker.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Happy Sunny Sunday to you.


----------



## jinx

It is wonderful we have thrift stores. My niece takes wool sweater and felts them. Then she makes mittens from the felt. So many uses for what someone else thought was useless. I can imagine the yellow is most welcome in her plarn bags. 


jollypolly said:


> A lady in my knitting group would get sweaters at thrift store and unwind the yarn to reknit in her pattern. Once she used two different of the repurposed yarn and her piece was lovely. Another makes rugs from grocery bags. I'm saving yellow ones to give her.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I'm going to sit and knit I am almost finished with my aunts wrap and watch the playoffs GO Colts!


Did they win? I forgot football was still going on. I lost interest a few weeks ago? :sm03:


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Haha, yeah, so do we!!


Then we had to count to 10 as fast we we could. The one that counted the slowest could not speak until..... I forgot when they could speak again.


----------



## jinx

Might be a hard sell because of needing the correct size. One never knows. I bet he got the skates as a present. 
I always feel sad when I see brand new handmade items in a resale shop. 


London Girl said:


> This is true, we do get some wonderful stuff in too, some guy bought in a brand new pair of inline roller skates, never been out of the box!! I hope someone is willing to pay a reasonable price for them.


----------



## jinx

Mr. Google does not know what porifferols are? Sound delicious.
What fun to have Daisy in your room.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. Just been eating some fresh cream porifferols. They were beautiful. As I've come to bed daisy has woken up. How nice!
> 
> When I parked the car Stephen took wit off me and took it to be washed, it was getting very dirty, so that was a good job done. There doesn't seem to be any bother from the boys tonight, because apart from eating supper we've not seen them. It's been quite peaceful.
> 
> I hope you've had a good Saturday.


----------



## jinx

They are all fantascially lovely. I must like turquoise as those are the ones I love above the other colors.


linkan said:


> If we are picking favorites these are the three top for me. My eyes are just always draw tho the furthest on the left side of the screen.


----------



## jinx

You do very nice work. I am sure it is long enough to keep a love seat warm just like June's cowl.


binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We have all been there. I have often thrown my project down in disgust. I amazed myself the other day. The count was not coming out on the decreases I was doing on a beanie. I put it in the drawer and in the a.m. found the mistake was an easy fix. If I had not waited I would have frogged several rounds for no good reason.


Have now tinked it and carefully plodding back along the row, it's not easy to knit with you fingers crossed. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mr. Google does not know what porifferols are? Sound delicious.
> What fun to have Daisy in your room.


I think she means profiteroles, xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> They are all fantascially lovely. I must like tortoise as those are the ones I love above the other colors.


Ha ha, love your spellchecker. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Oh, a cream puff. Certainly a delicious treat. That is my new English word today.


Barn-dweller said:


> I think she means profiteroles, xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


Oh Lisa, I _am_ very proud of you, it's beautiful, well done dear!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all! I really don't know how you all finish shells as fast as you do! This one took me 5 months....I guess because I totally restarted from a different idea almost 2 years ago it seems longer!


Is it from the Japanese Stitch Bible? It looks similar. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, love your spellchecker. xx :sm09: :sm09:


The hilarious thing is I do not have spellchecker. :sm01: :sm06: :sm07: :sm16: :sm18:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I also decided to start over on the mosaic scarf because i was not happy with the caron black yarn and the way it was fraying really bad. So I've ordered new black yarn and i will begin again.


Good for you, no use putting up with something you feel is substandard after you've worked so hard on it and it was good practice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
> Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks.
> She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to get a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
> She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .
> 
> Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
> Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
> Xoxo????xoxo


Is this apartment to be back near you? I somehow think probably not but if the answer is 'yes' then Hallelujah, your prayers have been answered, even if it cleans you out financially!! If not.....at least you know she is not sleeping on the floor!!! Hang in there kid, everything will be fine!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
> Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks.
> She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to get a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
> She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .
> 
> Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
> Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
> Xoxo????xoxo


Oh, Angela, that's a lot to have be to dealing with! And it's no wonder you've had a splitting headache. Sending you many warm and comforting hugs! We're here for you in any way we can be. Sending lots of love, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Sorry!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Steady girl!!! I'm having similar probs with my second square, it's only a bit of cable but it's not coming out right and I can't see why so when I come of here, I shall be ripping and starting again!! :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Did they win? I forgot football was still going on. I lost interest a few weeks ago? :sm03:


No, they didn't - Kansas City did. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am sorry you are going through this rough patch. Are you like me and thought once they were grown our mothering duties would be over? Perhaps she needs to take more responsibility for her actions. Of course, that cannot happen now, but hopefully in the near future.
> I think the shot you are talking about is because of the RH factor in her blood. It is wonderful they have this shot available. If that is the shot you are talking about it is nothing to fear.


I remember having that after my son was born due to being A Rhesus Neg. but it was never explained to me at the time, I had to go to the library to find out why, no Mr Google 47 years ago!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Might be a hard sell because of needing the correct size. One never knows. I bet he got the skates as a present.
> I always feel sad when I see brand new handmade items in a resale shop.


Yes, so do I. Yesterday, I found some beautiful hand made lacy fingerless mitts in a donated bag, so pretty and such a lot of work in them for £2.50 - if anyone wants them!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Might be a hard sell because of needing the correct size. One never knows. I bet he got the skates as a present.
> I always feel sad when I see brand new handmade items in a resale shop.


The guy said he bought some for himself then got the donated pair as a gift but, as you say, it's finding the right sized feet for them!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The hilarious thing is I do not have spellchecker. :sm01: :sm06: :sm07: :sm16: :sm18:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The hilarious thing is I do not have spellchecker. :sm01: :sm06: :sm07: :sm16: :sm18:


Oh sorry :sm16: :sm23: Love your spelling then or perhaps you do love tortoises. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Steady girl!!! I'm having similar probs with my second square, it's only a bit of cable but it's not coming out right and I can't see why so when I come of here, I shall be ripping and starting again!! :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


Back on track again, only 12 rows left. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Back on track again, only 12 rows left. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Back on track again, only 12 rows left. xxxx


Well done, mine's still in the bag!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Botched it again right at the beginning of the last row so off I go again, I have a major problem of counting up to 3. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Botched it again right at the beginning of the last row so off I go again, I have a major problem of counting up to 3. xx


I hate when that happens. I use a lot of markers and they often save me. With a pattern repeat of 3 I would put a marker every 15 stitches.


----------



## jinx

I had a nice day yesterday. Flo came over to clean. We talked for a few hours. Then she went to declutter the basement. She found the photo albums from when I was a child. I believe not much cleaning got done as she completely looked through those books. Then she looked through the keepsakes boxes I have from Harold's grandmothers. She promises to come back to finish her chores. Getting to chat with her was much more important than cleaning. She noticed I had scrubbed the kitchen and bathroom floors, which is her job. I had not scrubbed it, but used the robot. She still needed to do the woodwork and around the toilets. I like my new toy. 
Speaking of new toys. I made a pork roast in the instant pot yesterday. I am continued to be amazed at how flavorful food made in there tastes. Not to mention how quick it is and how easily it cleans up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just signed the sales contract....


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Oh, a cream puff. Certainly a delicious treat. That is my new English word today.


Sorry to be a pedant, but it's French????????????????????????????xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Just signed the sales contract....


Well done. Now breathe xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Spent the morning tidying things away. Doing some laundry and sorting the huge WI box of wool into colours. Now gaving a sit down x


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Just signed the sales contract....


Yay!!! Well done! :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I hate when that happens. I use a lot of markers and they often save me. With a pattern repeat of 3 I would put a marker every 15 stitches.


It's a pattern repeat of 11 I just can't seem to add up to three at the moment, I'm getting very good at tinking though. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I had a nice day yesterday. Flo came over to clean. We talked for a few hours. Then she went to declutter the basement. She found the photo albums from when I was a child. I believe not much cleaning got done as she completely looked through those books. Then she looked through the keepsakes boxes I have from Harold's grandmothers. She promises to come back to finish her chores. Getting to chat with her was much more important than cleaning. She noticed I had scrubbed the kitchen and bathroom floors, which is her job. I had not scrubbed it, but used the robot. She still needed to do the woodwork and around the toilets. I like my new toy.
> Speaking of new toys. I made a pork roast in the instant pot yesterday. I am continued to be amazed at how flavorful food made in there tastes. Not to mention how quick it is and how easily it cleans up.


A lovely day and who cares about the cleaning, it will still be there tomorrow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Just signed the sales contract....


Yippee well done, how long until you have to move out now? That's two of you on your way, it must be my turn next. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to be a pedant, but it's French????????????????????????????xxxxxxxxxx


So true. :sm02: A French word used by my friends from the U.K. I never realized how close France was to the U.K. until you spoke of visiting your family in France. Is there other influences from France that you notice in the U.K.?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee well done, how long until you have to move out now? That's two of you on your way, it must be my turn next. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


We're waiting in the earnest check and dreaded inspection. They would take possession on 3/1.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


I'm proud as well. It's great!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Mr. Google does not know what porifferols are? Sound delicious.
> What fun to have Daisy in your room.


Profiteroles, and they are!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Botched it again right at the beginning of the last row so off I go again, I have a major problem of counting up to 3. xx


It's a big number for a little girl!


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> We're waiting in the earnest check and dreaded inspection. They would take possession on 3/1.


Sounding good. There should be no issues as you have been so upfront with everything


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee well done, how long until you have to move out now? That's two of you on your way, it must be my turn next. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


SOON! Hopefully anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> So true. :sm02: A French word used by my friends from the U.K. I never realized how close France was to the U.K. until you spoke of visiting your family in France. Is there other influences from France that you notice in the U.K.?


Hundreds, and vise versa. We are close and have shared a close history as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> So true. :sm02: A French word used by my friends from the U.K. I never realized how close France was to the U.K. until you spoke of visiting your family in France. Is there other influences from France that you notice in the U.K.?


French was the language of the English court for many years. We use quite a few French words or British versions in the UK.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just signed the sales contract....


*Wooooo-hooooooo!!!* So very happy for you, you're on your way!!! xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We're waiting in the earnest check and dreaded inspection. They would take possession on 3/1.


Well you've got the inspection sorted from previous would-be buyers but what's the earnest check? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It's a big number for a little girl!


Obviously way too big for me, nearly got in trouble counting to 2 in the next row, I don't think my brain is in gear today. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older. 

Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


Omg. It's awesome, that's taken some knitting. Lovely Lisa. Xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Mr. Google does not know what porifferols are? Sound delicious.
> What fun to have Daisy in your room.


Try profiteroles. I don't know how to spell them...... They are little balls of choux pastry with fresh cream inside and we drizzle hot choc sauce over them...magnificent. I'm blowed if I can spell it tho...


----------



## Islander

Mr. J is changing passwords again.. this morning the phone rang, it was a strange number so I hung up after hearing a bot like voice. Turns out it was verification to set up a new password and not a spam caller. Not my fault... he should have told me what he was doing!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> The hilarious thing is I do not have spellchecker. :sm01: :sm06: :sm07: :sm16: :sm18:


I do... And look where it gets me.....????????


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Try profiteroles. I don't know how to spell them...... They are little balls of choux pastry with fresh cream inside and we drizzle hot choc sauce over them...magnificent. I'm blowed if I can spell it tho...


I saw that written on a box of cream puffs once, tiny ones. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Well done rookie. I'm so pleased for you. X


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> So true. :sm02: A French word used by my friends from the U.K. I never realized how close France was to the U.K. until you spoke of visiting your family in France. Is there other influences from France that you notice in the U.K.?


Bad tempers and arrogance. Oops sorry, just saying


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


Sorry to hear about your friend. Xxx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Bad tempers and arrogance. Oops sorry, just saying


I thought the country of my ancestors were noted for their bad tempers. Thanks for my first smile of the afternoon.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Mr. J is changing passwords again.. this morning the phone rang, it was a strange number so I hung up after hearing a bot like voice. Turns out it was verification to set up a new password and not a spam caller. Not my fault... he should have told me what he was doing!


I can relate. :sm16: :sm17: :sm18: Some times it is hard for him to find me to tell me things. Of course, I never leave the house and the house is tiny.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Try profiteroles. I don't know how to spell them...... They are little balls of choux pastry with fresh cream inside and we drizzle hot choc sauce over them...magnificent. I'm blowed if I can spell it tho...


Since I read of your cream puffs I had been longing for some cream puffs. I have not had in many years. They are delicious.


----------



## jinx

I wonder if Quebec Canada still uses French as it's first language. I guess they do.


PurpleFi said:


> French was the language of the English court for many years. We use quite a few French words or British versions in the UK.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


Will keep your friend in my thoughts. It would be wonderful if she could be kept comfortable.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> It's a pattern repeat of 11 I just can't seem to add up to three at the moment, I'm getting very good at tinking though. xx :sm23: :sm16:


Practice makes perfect. You will be a perfect tinker in no time.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> A lovely day and who cares about the cleaning, it will still be there tomorrow. xx


You are correct. Flo popped in to pick up something she forgot yesterday. Neither one of us was upset about the dusty basement. It will wait until we get aroundtoit.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


So sorry about your friend and as you say a nasty way to go but she is 94 not a bad age to reach. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I only thought it, I didn't say it out loud, honest. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

O


Islander said:


> Mr. J is changing passwords again.. this morning the phone rang, it was a strange number so I hung up after hearing a bot like voice. Turns out it was verification to set up a new password and not a spam caller. Not my fault... he should have told me what he was doing!


Oh mine keeps doing that, he logs into things that need the password, instead of asking me he just ticks the forgotten password button and changes it, doesn't tell me then wonders why I have got the wrong password. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Bad tempers and arrogance. Oops sorry, just saying


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Practice makes perfect. It will be a perfect tinker in no time.


Only two more rows of garter stitch and I'm done, might even manage that without having to tink. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Did they win? I forgot football was still going on. I lost interest a few weeks ago? :sm03:


Nope they are done the cowboys lost too!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> You do very nice work. I am sure it is long enough to keep a love seat warm just like June's cowl.[/quote
> That it will!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh Lisa, I _am_ very proud of you, it's beautiful, well done dear!! xxxxxxx


Thank you I am just so excited they are finally done and in a few weeks me and Ang and hopefully our mom will take a trip and deliver them!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is it from the Japanese Stitch Bible? It looks similar. xxxx[/quote
> 
> It's from this I just took the pattern part did some.......math...and there it is!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is it from the Japanese Stitch Bible? It looks similar. xxxx


That was supposed to sat shawls not shells


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Is this apartment to be back near you? I somehow think probably not but if the answer is 'yes' then Hallelujah, your prayers have been answered, even if it cleans you out financially!! If not.....at least you know she is not sleeping on the floor!!! Hang in there kid, everything will be fine!! xxxxx


Yes it will be back here!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I wonder if Quebec Canada still uses French as it's first language. I guess they do.


Yes they do. But I find the accent quite different to France. Can just about understand it. X


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


Feeling your sadness Susan, sending a big hug. xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> That was supposed to sat shawls not shells


That is supposed to say "say" not sat.. double blooper. :sm09: xoxox


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Yes it will be back here!


That's a nice beginning. :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> O
> 
> Oh mine keeps doing that, he logs into things that need the password, instead of asking me he just ticks the forgotten password button and changes it, doesn't tell me then wonders why I have got the wrong password. xx


What can you do? No, don't tell me! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Well done rookie. I'm so pleased for you. X


Ditto!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> What can you do? No, don't tell me! xoxo


You've told me off once today, I'm not risking another one. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it from the Japanese Stitch Bible? It looks similar. xxxx
> It's from this I just took the pattern part did some.......math...and there it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo
Click to expand...


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am sorry you are going through this rough patch. Are you like me and thought once they were grown our mothering duties would be over? Perhaps she needs to take more responsibility for her actions. Of course, that cannot happen now, but hopefully in the near future.
> I think the shot you are talking about is because of the RH factor in her blood. It is wonderful they have this shot available. If that is the shot you are talking about it is nothing to fear.


I had that shot for both mine. Everything went well as I hope your DD's does too. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Feeling your sadness Susan, sending a big hug. xoxox


Me, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You've told me off once today, I'm not risking another one. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It was only a picture... :sm16: :sm02: :sm23: :sm02: :sm23: xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It was only a picture... :sm16: :sm02: :sm23: :sm02: :sm23: xoxox


I know you better than that. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope your enjoy your snooker on this wonderful Sunday.


So who's playing who today in the snooker tournaments Jacky?


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I know you better than that. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


.....say no more! :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Are you basking in the sunshine Pam? :sm24:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I think I've figured out how to make my own abacus bracelet. I'll let y'all know.


I bet that will be nice, you sister's are so talented! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Are you basking in the sunshine Pam? :sm24:


I'm loving it!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> So who's playing who today in the snooker tournaments Jacky?


Mark Allen v Luca Brecel this afternoon and John Higgins v Ryan Day this evening. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> So who's playing who today in the snooker tournaments Jacky?


A Belgian beat the current champion.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sorry I've not been myself the last few days.
> Dd1 has recently informed me that we no longer have three months to get them an apartment, we have three weeks.
> She's very upset with having to leave her docter whom she likes very much and who is up on all her medical history. But she will have to get a new one immediately because of being so high risk. And..she HAS to get some sort of shot at 28 weeks so that her own immune system does not begin to try to kill the baby. ...
> She's 23 weeks now. I'm trying to keep it all together but everything keeps wanting to crash around in my head. And getting the money for an apartment.. I LOVE and i know you all know whati mean..i love my kids, but they are killin me .
> 
> Sorry. Had to get that all out of me brain. I feel better now, think I'll try to sleep. I've had a splitting headache for 3 days now and it's just now easing up a bit.
> Love you all, thanks for letting me bounce this off of you.
> Xoxo????xoxo


Once you get rid of that headache things will start looking a lot better, I've got a feeling everything is going to start falling in place. xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> A Belgian beat the current champion.


What Jacky said. She knows their names.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> *Wooooo-hooooooo!!!* So very happy for you, you're on your way!!! xxxx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Mark Allen v Luca Brecel this afternoon and John Higgins v Ryan Day this evening. xx


Thank you, I'll go looking for it now...


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well you've got the inspection sorted from previous would-be buyers but what's the earnest check? xxx


Money put down by buyer to make the contract binding.


----------



## jinx

It is better to be at the top of the roller coaster than at the bottom in the pits. Hoping you stay up high.


RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> A Belgian beat the current champion.


How interesting.. Mr. J is a fan of Higgins so will have to go find that game. xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


Would they like a house in the UK? xx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


A bidding war, they seem to be happening more now, is there a shortage of listings in your area?


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Would they like a house in the UK? xx


A new season.. your turns coming, have faith! :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> How interesting.. Mr. J is a fan of Higgins so will have to go find that game. xox


They're still playing at the moment. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


Whoa!!! Fingers crossed you get the best deal! I hate roller coasters, too! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I'm not worried about her having the shot. I'm worried about her getting a new docter and him/her making sure she gets the shot. 
Some new docter will have to actually read up on her and


----------



## linkan

Lost the send button again.

...Process all of her issues to stay on top of things. Where as this doc knows everything already.


----------



## linkan

I am worried about finding them a place. I don't even know if anyone will rent to me on her behalf... 
We can't take any chances though..they have to have a place ready to go to stay in.. .


----------



## linkan

So sorry about your friend Susan. Dh's mom passed because of stomach cancer at age 64. She died the same day as Johnny Cash.
I wish there were no such thing.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I am worried about finding them a place. I don't even know if anyone will rent to me on her behalf...
> We can't take any chances though..they have to have a place ready to go to stay in.. .


CD, when DD2 & DD5 needed housing. I actually went with them, to make surethat the house was at least ok. The landlady liked what she saw, and they got the house. DD2 told me, quite a while later, that they were only accepted as tenants, because I was with them; & the house owner loved the fact that a mother would check housing before approving it for her children.

What I am saying is:- There will be someone who will rent to a caring Mother, who only wants her daughter, & grandchild, in safe housing. I hope you meet, or find, someone who has some compassion, and will come to the Party for you & DD's growing family. ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hopefully she might settle down now everyone has said night night. xx :sm16:


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> If we are picking favorites these are the three top for me. My eyes are just always draw tho the furthest on the left side of the screen.


When I first read your post, I thought you meant the top 3 buttons, then I saw the ones that you had circled. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I finally finished and June would be proud it's almost 10 ft. long!!


Well done Lisa, that is beautiful.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope your enjoy your snooker on this wonderful Sunday.


As I answer this, it is Monday afternoon, and the first day of a heatwave, featuring EXTREME heat, for quite a few days, then we will get a few coolerthis days, before the next heatwave hits. I am hoping that we get a longer cool spell once the heatwave is finished, but I really don't expect to have too many cool days, before the next heat wave. 
The temperature, on this hot Summer day is 43°C, & the forcast is for 48°C t!omorrow :sm06: :sm06: 
So ... if anyone would like to summon any of this heat away from me, I will gladly share! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am sorry you are going through this rough patch. Are you like me and thought once they were grown our mothering duties would be over? Perhaps she needs to take more responsibility for her actions. Of course, that cannot happen now, but hopefully in the near future.
> I think the shot you are talking about is because of the RH factor in her blood. It is wonderful they have this shot available. If that is the shot you are talking about it is nothing to fear.


Hi Jinx, You beat me to this comment. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Mr. Google does not know what porifferols are? Sound delicious.
> What fun to have Daisy in your room.


If they are what I think they are, they are the small cream puffs, that are usually used to make the Creampuff Tower, but I do not remember the actual name, or even how to spell it.:sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Have now tinked it and carefully plodding back along the row, it's not easy to knit with you fingers crossed. xx :sm23: :sm23:


We will keep our fingers crossed for you!! ××××


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think she means profiteroles, xx


Thanks Jacky, I knew Susan almost had the spelling; now I just need to know what the name of the Creation is, that these are used to make. I don't even know how to spell the name, so that I can do a search! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Just signed the sales contract....


Woohoo ...... that is excellent! ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. Xxx


What she said, Susan ????????????????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> CD, when DD2 & DD5 needed housing. I actually went with them, to make surethat the house was at least ok. The landlady liked what she saw, and they got the house. DD2 told me, quite a while later, that they were only accepted as tenants, because I was with them; & the house owner loved the fact that a mother would check housing before approving it for her children.
> 
> What I am saying is:- There will be someone who will rent to a caring Mother, who only wants her daughter, & grandchild, in safe housing. I hope you meet, or find, someone who has some compassion, and will come to the Party for you & DD's growing family. ????????????????????


When Angela was 6 months old DH and I found a small hobby farm to rent. DH had longer hair in those days so we wondered if we would be considered. The landlady asked what our baby's name was and quietly said she would give us a chance. It was a month later that she told me that her daughter's name was Angela... I think that's what fixed it for us. We stayed for 10 years and when we decided to leave to buy our own home, she offered to reduce the rent in hopes we would stay! She was good to the children, spoiling them on all the holidays, they had a good life there as we looked after the farm and livestock for 5 months of the year.


----------



## Islander

There has just been discovered a new 13 hectare old growth forest near Port Renfrew that June, Josephine, Pam and Mav will remember when they visited. It's not protected yet but hopefully soon will be and has been named Mossome Grove. One of the tree branches is 76 ft long! 
I was trying to remember why Pam wasn't in the pictures, and then remembered she'd left the group for home first. Wish you'd stayed longer Pam... :sm17: xox


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> There has just been discovered a new 13 hectare old growth forest near Port Renfrew that June, Josephine, Pam and Mav will remember when they visited. It's not protected yet but hopefully soon will be and has been named Mossome Grove. One of the tree branches is 76 ft long!
> I was trying to remember why Pam wasn't in the pictures, and then remembered she'd left the group for home first. Wish you'd stayed longer Pam... :sm17: xox


What beautiful pictures!????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> CD, when DD2 & DD5 needed housing. I actually went with them, to make surethat the house was at least ok. The landlady liked what she saw, and they got the house. DD2 told me, quite a while later, that they were only accepted as tenants, because I was with them; & the house owner loved the fact that a mother would check housing before approving it for her children.
> 
> What I am saying is:- There will be someone who will rent to a caring Mother, who only wants her daughter, & grandchild, in safe housing. I hope you meet, or find, someone who has some compassion, and will come to the Party for you & DD's growing family. ????????????????????


Thanks MJ ???? thanks all of you! I really do feel the love and support. It lifts me up and gives me the calm to continue on ahead. ???? xoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


I'm so sorry for your friend and for you as it looks like you might lose her. Good age though so I just hope they can keep her pain free. Big hugs love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr. J is changing passwords again.. this morning the phone rang, it was a strange number so I hung up after hearing a bot like voice. Turns out it was verification to set up a new password and not a spam caller. Not my fault... he should have told me what he was doing!


Oops!! His bad!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Just thrown my shawl across the room, made another mistake somewhere so more tinking to do, it's my own fault trying to knit when I can't see or focus straight but I've got to do something or I'll go mad so after dinner I shall have to work out where I've gone wrong. d***, b**** and bu**** it. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Haha.. Sorry, not funny. That's how i felt and i finally just said no way I'm starting fresh with a yarn that isn't 10years old. 
I've ordered lion brand with alpaca in black.


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I feel for you Angela, I hope you can get this resolved. Just look after yourself. Lots of love and hugs. xxx


????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I wonder if Quebec Canada still uses French as it's first language. I guess they do.


I think so, when we went to Montreal, nobody wanted to understand English! ????


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it from the Japanese Stitch Bible? It looks similar. xxxx[/quote
> 
> It's from this I just took the pattern part did some.......math...and there it is!
> 
> 
> 
> That makes it even more impressive!! Xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Yes it will be back here!


Well that's actually wonderful!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That makes it even more impressive!! Xxxx


Good morning, you're up bright and early today. xxxx


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> I am sorry you are going through this rough patch. Are you like me and thought once they were grown our mothering duties would be over? Perhaps she needs to take more responsibility for her actions. Of course, that cannot happen now, but hopefully in the near future.
> I think the shot you are talking about is because of the RH factor in her blood. It is wonderful they have this shot available. If that is the shot you are talking about it is nothing to fear.


Oh no.. Hahaha my kids know I'm going to mother them till i fade lol.
Everyday driving them just a little more crazy, till they are as nuts as me and then we'll have stuff to talk about hahaha ????


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


Isn't life strange, feast or famine!! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but it does look as though it might clear up a bit. Tree man is busy knocking down more trees already, rubbish men have been and I'm ready to cast off my tinking shawl. Have a good Monday if that's possible. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Money put down by buyer to make the contract binding.


Oh, OK. I think it's just called a deposit over here but I like your name better!


----------



## linkan

Alright loves i hate to go but I'm going to try to sleep ttfn !xoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I am worried about finding them a place. I don't even know if anyone will rent to me on her behalf...
> We can't take any chances though..they have to have a place ready to go to stay in.. .


Wishing you the very best of luck dear, I'm sure all will be well xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Wishing you the very best of luck dear, I'm sure all will be well xxxx


????xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, you're up bright and early today. xxxx


That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Oops, I'm sure the hospitals are used to people being delayed by the trains, good luck, hope all is well, let us know how things go. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning and one of the other ladies is showing us how to make a beaded bracelet. Should be fun. Then I am going to buy some carding equipment from a friend to see if I like it and if so I will get it. 

Happy Monday, catch you later. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm home now. I'm saddened again too. Kathleen my 94 yr old knitting nana has been taken into hospital. She's been poorly some time now, can you Ferber I was going to take her for s and b Christmas lunch but she felt unwell. Well...the word is that she has got stomach cancer and there doesn't look to be hope for her. I know my dad died of it and it's not nice for them. I'm quite sad, in fact very very sad. I suppose we are all getting older.
> 
> Hope you all had a good weekend, love yawl....my sisters.


That is sad news


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!


Stop there. You're making Jacky jealous.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops, I'm sure the hospitals are used to people being delayed by the trains, good luck, hope all is well, let us know how things go. xxxx


Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx


It's a glorious sunny day here. I'm not doing much today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Stop there. You're making Jacky jealous.


Happy for them but jealous, mad, frustrated, envious, depressed and any other words like that. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx


Wow that wasn't long, not sure I can keep my fingers crossed for 4 weeks, will cross them in my mind. Very cloudy here and noisy, both big machines are working close together on the track at the side of the house, so much for the peace of the countryside. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Clear and sunny today.
Mum is home. We now have 2 blocks of butter, 2 bottles of milk creamer, 2 bags of milk, 2 cans of canned milk open, 2 dozen eggs all trying to squish into the fridge, because mum didn't think that I would buy stuff while she was away. Anybody have a recipe to use this stuff up before it all goes bad?
I frogged my MKAL on Friday. It just wasn't right. The fabric felt wrong. I knit it back over the weekend on smaller needles and I am now almost to the point that I was at when I frogged it. So twelve days of knitting compressed into 2 days.
And I re-knit my Knit Night project. It's now back where I started with a bigger size.
My cold has either returned, or I've got another bug.
And I have a week worth of training starting today.


----------



## jinx

Oh my goodness that heat sounds unbearable. Is that usual temperatures for your little corner of the world? 37.7 happens here maybe once a year and that seems unbearable. Sending cool breezes your way.


Xiang said:


> As I answer this, it is Monday afternoon, and the first day of a heatwave, featuring EXTREME heat, for quite a few days, then we will get a few coolerthis days, before the next heatwave hits. I am hoping that we get a longer cool spell once the heatwave is finished, but I really don't expect to have too many cool days, before the next heat wave.
> The temperature, on this hot Summer day is 43°C, & the forcast is for 48°C t!omorrow :sm06: :sm06:
> So ... if anyone would like to summon any of this heat away from me, I will gladly share! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that wasn't long, not sure I can keep my fingers crossed for 4 weeks, will cross them in my mind. Very cloudy here and noisy, both big machines are working close together on the track at the side of the house, so much for the peace of the countryside. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


When are they going to be finished with the trees. With 2 machines going, they shouldn't take too long,


----------



## jinx

Yup, cream puffs. However I have never seen them made up into to tower.


Xiang said:


> If they are what I think they are, they are the small cream puffs, that are usually used to make the Creampuff Tower, but I do not remember the actual name, or even how to spell it.:sm06: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx


I'm glad that they did that quickly. I hope you're not too sore later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When are they going to be finished with the trees. With 2 machines going, they shouldn't take too long,


They are still cutting them down and stacking them up then the fun begins with the logging lorries trundling up and down. Not sure how long that will take as some days they seem to shift 6 or 7 loads and then some days we don't see them at all. xx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning and one of the other ladies is showing us how to make a beaded bracelet. Should be fun. Then I am going to buy some carding equipment from a friend to see if I like it and if so I will get it.
> 
> Happy Monday, catch you later. xx


Happy Monday. Have fun with Creative Chaos.
The best carding device that I ever saw was a drum carder with a bicycle chain on it. The lady's husband had rigged it up for her, when her hands started hurting and this contraption helped. All she needed to do was turn the pedal.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Our trains break down in cold weather all the time. It seems the old manual switches worked better in cold weather than the automatic ones.


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> When Angela was 6 months old DH and I found a small hobby farm to rent. DH had longer hair in those days so we wondered if we would be considered. The landlady asked what our baby's name was and quietly said she would give us a chance. It was a month later that she told me that her daughter's name was Angela... I think that's what fixed it for us. We stayed for 10 years and when we decided to leave to buy our own home, she offered to reduce the rent in hopes we would stay! She was good to the children, spoiling them on all the holidays, they had a good life there as we looked after the farm and livestock for 5 months of the year.


When we rent to people we decide a lot on how we feel about the people. If they brag they have a lot of money and tell us how wonderful they are they get a pass. My favorite couple we rented to were so honest. They had some unpleasant things in their past and they told us that on their first meeting. He was our absolutely favorite renter ever. We can find out a lot about the prospective renters online. One renter had brought his mother with him. We had her on the contract with him. Having the mother on the contract with the child gives the landlord two people to get the rent from if there are any problems.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but it does look as though it might clear up a bit. Tree man is busy knocking down more trees already, rubbish men have been and I'm ready to cast off my tinking shawl. Have a good Monday if that's possible. xx


I'll let you know. I have to try to install the training software on my work computer. I recall it was a pain the last time.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I think so, when we went to Montreal, nobody wanted to understand English! ????


Montreal and Quebec City, and the far north speak (Quebec-style) french almost exclusively, but outside of those areas people will speak a little English if you try to speak a little French.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Haha.. Sorry, not funny. That's how i felt and i finally just said no way I'm starting fresh with a yarn that isn't 10years old.
> I've ordered lion brand with alpaca in black.


Black!! I hope you have a strong light to help you. I'm having enough trouble with little red stitches.


----------



## jinx

Your a stronger person than I am. I was more than glad to let them soar or fall on their own without any input from me. 


linkan said:


> Oh no.. Hahaha my kids know I'm going to mother them till i fade lol.
> Everyday driving them just a little more crazy, till they are as nuts as me and then we'll have stuff to talk about hahaha ????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but it does look as though it might clear up a bit. Tree man is busy knocking down more trees already, rubbish men have been and I'm ready to cast off my tinking shawl. Have a good Monday if that's possible. xx


Morning. Thinking by now the stinking tinking shawl is completed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Mr. J is changing passwords again.. this morning the phone rang, it was a strange number so I hung up after hearing a bot like voice. Turns out it was verification to set up a new password and not a spam caller. Not my fault... he should have told me what he was doing!





London Girl said:


> Oops!! His bad!! ???? Xxxx


Yes, his bad. He should have told you.
One of the fellows at work, and a manager, changed security last week. A code was sent to my smartphone that I had to put into the software to make it work. But they were sending so many codes so fast that I couldn't type as fast as they were sending codes. Then he let on that there was an app for the phone that put the codes in automatically. So why didn't he say that first?


----------



## jinx

In our case the earnest money was not refundable. It shows
"applicant is serious and willing to demonstrate an earnest of good faith about wanting to complete the transaction." Wikipedia


London Girl said:


> Oh, OK. I think it's just called a deposit over here but I like your name better!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Clear and sunny today.
> Mum is home. We now have 2 blocks of butter, 2 bottles of milk creamer, 2 bags of milk, 2 cans of canned milk open, 2 dozen eggs all trying to squish into the fridge, because mum didn't think that I would buy stuff while she was away. Anybody have a recipe to use this stuff up before it all goes bad?
> I frogged my MKAL on Friday. It just wasn't right. The fabric felt wrong. I knit it back over the weekend on smaller needles and I am now almost to the point that I was at when I frogged it. So twelve days of knitting compressed into 2 days.
> And I re-knit my Knit Night project. It's now back where I started with a bigger size.
> My cold has either returned, or I've got another bug.
> And I have a week worth of training starting today.


Glad you are back on track with your MKAL, I frogged my square and started again and I also am now back on track!! You could make a fabulous cake with all that stuff, enough for us all to share!! Hope your training isn't too boring or that if it is, they let you knit!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> There has just been discovered a new 13 hectare old growth forest near Port Renfrew that June, Josephine, Pam and Mav will remember when they visited. It's not protected yet but hopefully soon will be and has been named Mossome Grove. One of the tree branches is 76 ft long!
> I was trying to remember why Pam wasn't in the pictures, and then remembered she'd left the group for home first. Wish you'd stayed longer Pam... :sm17: xox


Lovely pictures of those old BIG trees (and the last soggy picture isn't too bad too)
I hope they are able to protect the trees from the loggers.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yup, cream puffs. However I have never seen them made up into to tower.


Delicious but messy!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Sincerely hope your day has improved since you wrote this. Sending warm and tender thoughts to you.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that they did that quickly. I hope you're not too sore later.


Thanks hun, I have painkillers at the ready!!! x


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> They are still cutting them down and stacking them up then the fun begins with the logging lorries trundling up and down. Not sure how long that will take as some days they seem to shift 6 or 7 loads and then some days we don't see them at all. xx :sm16:


I know you probably won't agree but I hope they are gone before your coachload of viewers arrive!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I wish I was with you. I am seriously looking at making beaded jewelry. I guess I am interested because our local yarn store was a yarn and bead store. Now it is a bead and yarn store. There is less and less yarn every time I visit there.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning and one of the other ladies is showing us how to make a beaded bracelet. Should be fun. Then I am going to buy some carding equipment from a friend to see if I like it and if so I will get it.
> 
> Happy Monday, catch you later. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> When Angela was 6 months old DH and I found a small hobby farm to rent. DH had longer hair in those days so we wondered if we would be considered. The landlady asked what our baby's name was and quietly said she would give us a chance. It was a month later that she told me that her daughter's name was Angela... I think that's what fixed it for us. We stayed for 10 years and when we decided to leave to buy our own home, she offered to reduce the rent in hopes we would stay! She was good to the children, spoiling them on all the holidays, they had a good life there as we looked after the farm and livestock for 5 months of the year.


That's a nice story.
My only rental story wasn't as pleasant. The apartment was a lovely 2nd floor apartment in an older building in Port Credit in Mississauga to the west of Toronto. I loved the building and apartment. I found my landlord intimidating. And he cut me no slack for being a first time renter who didn't know anything.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our trains break down in cold weather all the time. It seems the old manual switches worked better in cold weather than the automatic ones.


The driver bravely admitted it was his fault, he pressed the wrong button, apparently! It was extra brave of him because he then had to walk through the train to the other end to take it back out of the station, plenty of opportunities to stick a foot out to trip him up but we're British so nobody did that!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Clear and sunny today.
> Mum is home. We now have 2 blocks of butter, 2 bottles of milk creamer, 2 bags of milk, 2 cans of canned milk open, 2 dozen eggs all trying to squish into the fridge, because mum didn't think that I would buy stuff while she was away. Anybody have a recipe to use this stuff up before it all goes bad?
> I frogged my MKAL on Friday. It just wasn't right. The fabric felt wrong. I knit it back over the weekend on smaller needles and I am now almost to the point that I was at when I frogged it. So twelve days of knitting compressed into 2 days.
> And I re-knit my Knit Night project. It's now back where I started with a bigger size.
> My cold has either returned, or I've got another bug.
> And I have a week worth of training starting today.


Welcome home mom. :sm02: Omelets for supper would take care of a lot of the eggs.
Hoping the cold takes a hike and does not return again!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> In our case the earnest money was not refundable. It shows
> "applicant is serious and willing to demonstrate an earnest of good faith about wanting to complete the transaction." Wikipedia


Our deposits are the same up here. The deposit is made at the same time as the offer to show you are serious. If there are multiple competing offers, one can increase the deposit, just to show how motivated you are.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and head to work,.
Everyone have a good Monday.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Glad you are back on track with your MKAL, I frogged my square and started again and I also am now back on track!! You could make a fabulous cake with all that stuff, enough for us all to share!! Hope your training isn't too boring or that if it is, they let you knit!! xxxx


Milk is freezable, isn't it?


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Montreal and Quebec City, and the far north speak (Quebec-style) french almost exclusively, but outside of those areas people will speak a little English if you try to speak a little French.


Oh, I tried but got a blank stare most of the time!! I have to say that was a great trip but didn't enjoy Montreal! Funny story: Just before we left there, we decided to go jet-boating on the St Laurence river. They got us dressed up in several sweaters, followed by to coveralls, including hoods. However, of course, when he hit the water hard, the waves sent the water inside the hoods in a great gush, soaking us down to our underwear! We were warned to take dry clothes to change into but nobody mentioned underwear so we squelched round uncomfortably for the rest of the day!! Well, actually, I think I went commando (TMI?) but DH was too shy and he definitely squelched!! This picture was taken before we set off!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, his bad. He should have told you.
> One of the fellows at work, and a manager, changed security last week. A code was sent to my smartphone that I had to put into the software to make it work. But they were sending so many codes so fast that I couldn't type as fast as they were sending codes. Then he let on that there was an app for the phone that put the codes in automatically. So why didn't he say that first?


Probably because he is of the male species!! :sm19: :sm22:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> In our case the earnest money was not refundable. It shows
> "applicant is serious and willing to demonstrate an earnest of good faith about wanting to complete the transaction." Wikipedia


Oh, thanks for that. I am not sure if that big deposit is refundable over here, although I doubt it, it is supposed to show and honest (earnest?) intention to proceed.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Milk is freezable, isn't it?


Certainly, if you have a big enough freezer!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Thinking by now the stinking tinking shawl is completed.


Yep all done now, ends sewn in and waiting to go on the blocks. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> In our case the earnest money was not refundable. It shows
> "applicant is serious and willing to demonstrate an earnest of good faith about wanting to complete the transaction." Wikipedia


Here you sign the contract and pay the deposit. If you pull out after that you lose the deposit and then you usually have to move with a week or so. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Certainly, if you have a big enough freezer!!!


HaHa I see you changed it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I know you probably won't agree but I hope they are gone before your coachload of viewers arrive!! :sm09: xxxx


It's all according how long it takes to clear them, it could be weeks and weeks, I somehow doubt the coachload of viewers, not a sign of one single viewer at the moment. xxxx


----------



## jinx

Darn. Just when you got the pattern figured out and it is finished. Waiting on pictures.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yep all done now, ends sewn in and waiting to go on the blocks. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> There has just been discovered a new 13 hectare old growth forest near Port Renfrew that June, Josephine, Pam and Mav will remember when they visited. It's not protected yet but hopefully soon will be and has been named Mossome Grove. One of the tree branches is 76 ft long!
> I was trying to remember why Pam wasn't in the pictures, and then remembered she'd left the group for home first. Wish you'd stayed longer Pam... :sm17: xox


Wish I had, too, Trish. Would have been lovely to visit that area. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Darn. Just when you got the pattern figured out and it is finished. Waiting on pictures.


It's joined the blocking queue so it might be a while. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

The seller pays the deposit? That is indeed different than here. Friends sold their home and when it was the day for the final signing the buyers did not show up. Buyers had purchased a different home and moved two weeks before, but never let my friends know they changed their minds. Buyers had put several thousands dollars down in earnest monies. Buyers requested/expected that money back. They were stunned to find out because they were not earnest they lost the earnest monies.


Barn-dweller said:


> Here you sign the contract and pay the deposit. If you pull out after that you lose the deposit and then you usually have to move with a week or so. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> The seller pays the deposit? That is indeed different than here. Friends sold their home and when it was the day for the final signing the buyers did not show up. Buyers had purchased a different home and moved two weeks before, but never let my friends know they changed their minds. Buyers had put several thousands dollars down in earnest monies. Buyers requested/expected that money back. They were stunned to find out because they were not earnest they lost the earnest monies.


No the buyer pays the deposit but not until contracts are signed. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Oh, no! I hope you finally got that all taken care of. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx


Glad that worked out okay for you. Sorry you're going to have a lot of soreness from the procedure. Sending warm and gentle hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Clear and sunny today.
> Mum is home. We now have 2 blocks of butter, 2 bottles of milk creamer, 2 bags of milk, 2 cans of canned milk open, 2 dozen eggs all trying to squish into the fridge, because mum didn't think that I would buy stuff while she was away. Anybody have a recipe to use this stuff up before it all goes bad?
> I frogged my MKAL on Friday. It just wasn't right. The fabric felt wrong. I knit it back over the weekend on smaller needles and I am now almost to the point that I was at when I frogged it. So twelve days of knitting compressed into 2 days.
> And I re-knit my Knit Night project. It's now back where I started with a bigger size.
> My cold has either returned, or I've got another bug.
> And I have a week worth of training starting today.


Sending you many healing and comforting hugs! I hope you soon get over whatever it is you've got. Well done on all that knitting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Welcome home mom. :sm02: Omelets for supper would take care of a lot of the eggs.
> Hoping the cold takes a hike and does not return again!


And a quiche or two might help! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, I tried but got a blank stare most of the time!! I have to say that was a great trip but didn't enjoy Montreal! Funny story: Just before we left there, we decided to go jet-boating on the St Laurence river. They got us dressed up in several sweaters, followed by to coveralls, including hoods. However, of course, when he hit the water hard, the waves sent the water inside the hoods in a great gush, soaking us down to our underwear! We were warned to take dry clothes to change into but nobody mentioned underwear so we squelched round uncomfortably for the rest of the day!! Well, actually, I think I went commando (TMI?) but DH was too shy and he definitely squelched!! This picture was taken before we set off!!


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> HaHa I see you changed it.


You're too quick for me!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> The seller pays the deposit? That is indeed different than here. Friends sold their home and when it was the day for the final signing the buyers did not show up. Buyers had purchased a different home and moved two weeks before, but never let my friends know they changed their minds. Buyers had put several thousands dollars down in earnest monies. Buyers requested/expected that money back. They were stunned to find out because they were not earnest they lost the earnest monies.


No, sorry if I was confusing. The buyer puts down the earnest money which makes the contract binding on us (and them) and they do lose it if they back out of the deal for any reason except the contingencies put on the contract. This offer's contingencies are that they can back out if they do not secure a mortgage or the inspection reveals something impacting health or safety of dwelling. Their inspection is today. Sometimes there can be a contingency that buyer sells their current home also, but that's not of concern on this one.

We haven't heard anything more from the people wanting to put in an offer over listing price so they probably fickled out


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That is supposed to say "say" not sat.. double blooper. :sm09: xoxox


Oh my it got me again!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Oh, I tried but got a blank stare most of the time!! I have to say that was a great trip but didn't enjoy Montreal! Funny story: Just before we left there, we decided to go jet-boating on the St Laurence river. They got us dressed up in several sweaters, followed by to coveralls, including hoods. However, of course, when he hit the water hard, the waves sent the water inside the hoods in a great gush, soaking us down to our underwear! We were warned to take dry clothes to change into but nobody mentioned underwear so we squelched round uncomfortably for the rest of the day!! Well, actually, I think I went commando (TMI?) but DH was too shy and he definitely squelched!! This picture was taken before we set off!!


I would have liked to seen an after I can just imagine you weren't so happy!


----------



## binkbrice

June thank you for the laugh I needed that “AFrican elephant” hehehehe


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> No, sorry if I was confusing. The buyer puts down the earnest money which makes the contract binding on us (and them) and they do lose it if they back out of the deal for any reason except the contingencies put on the contract. This offer's contingencies are that they can back out if they do not secure a mortgage or the inspection reveals something impacting health or safety of dwelling. Their inspection is today. Sometimes there can be a contingency that buyer sells their current home also, but that's not of concern on this one.
> 
> We haven't heard anything more from the people wanting to put in an offer over listing price so they probably fickled out


You did not confuse me in the least. I misunderstood what Jacky said. I like the way the contingency is stated about the inspection. You have dealt with with inspection issues enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## jinx

Early this a.m. I decided I would knit a few rounds on a hat. Then I was to the decrease and decided to stop there. Then I finished the decreasing and decided I might as well finish it off with a pom pom. I remember now why I do not like this yarn. It pools no matter what I do. I changed my tension a lot to try to control the pool. I have an idea to try to make it pool on the next hat. We will see. Watch this space.


----------



## jinx

.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Delicious but messy!!!


I could just eat some of those right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> You did not confuse me in the least. I misunderstood what Jacky said. I like the way the contingency is stated about the inspection. You have dealt with with inspection issues enough to last a lifetime.


I've learned so much to never be used again!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Early this a.m. I decided I would knit a few rounds on a hat. Then I was to the decrease and decided to stop there. Then I finished the decreasing and decided I might as well finish it off with a pom pom. I remember now why I do not like this yarn. It pools no matter what I do. I changed my tension a lot to try to control the pool. I have an idea to try to make it pool on the next hat. We will see. Watch this space.


Try reversing directions. I had two beautiful skeins of alpaca/nylon straight from the alpaca ranch. The first sock had pooled coloring, but the second had nice stripes and didn't pool so I frogged it, rewound it and knit from the other direction for a perfect match.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> .


I like the pooling, almost camo. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I would have liked to seen an after I can just imagine you weren't so happy!


Haha, I don't think we got an after picture we were in shock!! It took me ages to find that one, it was about 1995!!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> June thank you for the laugh I needed that "AFrican elephant" hehehehe


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> .


I really like it, it's like feminine camo!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I like the pooling, almost camo. xx


We did it yet again!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

My battery is dead.... C yawl tomorrow. Luv u


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I really like it, it's like feminine camo!!!


You two are hilarious. June and Jacky twins?
I started another hat and try as I may I cannot get it to pool like it was. I thought I would make vertical stripes. I will just go with the flo and see what occurs naturally.
I like the yarn. It is Caron Jumbo. It is a much softer acrylic than Red Heart and nice to work with. I have tried two other of their variegated with the same results.


----------



## Gundi2

interesting, thanks


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You two are hilarious. June and Jacky twins?
> I started another hat and try as I may I cannot get it to pool like it was. I thought I would make vertical stripes. I will just go with the flo and see what occurs naturally.
> I like the yarn. It is Caron Jumbo. It is a much softer acrylic than Red Heart and nice to work with. I have tried two other of their variegated with the same results.


You want to see us together, nowhere is safe. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## linkan

Long day..long night.. Rest time. Xoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> You want to see us together, nowhere is safe. xx :sm15: :sm15:


I would love to see you two together some DAY. I finished the second hat. I do not love that one either. I know well enough not to frog them as someone will come along and love them. Maybe a female will need a camo hunting hat. Who knows?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I would love to see you two together some DAY. I finished the second hat. I do not love that one either. I know well enough not to frog them as someone will come along and love them. Maybe a female will need a camo hunting hat. Who knows?


I keep doing the lottery, well someone has to win it. xx :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> When Angela was 6 months old DH and I found a small hobby farm to rent. DH had longer hair in those days so we wondered if we would be considered. The landlady asked what our baby's name was and quietly said she would give us a chance. It was a month later that she told me that her daughter's name was Angela... I think that's what fixed it for us. We stayed for 10 years and when we decided to leave to buy our own home, she offered to reduce the rent in hopes we would stay! She was good to the children, spoiling them on all the holidays, they had a good life there as we looked after the farm and livestock for 5 months of the year.


That sounds like heaven, and would have been much better than the house my DD's moved into; although that house stopped DD2 from having to survive on the street. If I hadn't been able to find a rental for them, I would have gone into heavy debt, so that they didn't end up on the streets! I do wish I had been able to buy something for them to live in, but my *SANITY* took over, and the owner of the house loved the fact that my girls still listened to their mum! My girls still mostly listen to me, with the important things, anyway! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> There has just been discovered a new 13 hectare old growth forest near Port Renfrew that June, Josephine, Pam and Mav will remember when they visited. It's not protected yet but hopefully soon will be and has been named Mossome Grove. One of the tree branches is 76 ft long!
> I was trying to remember why Pam wasn't in the pictures, and then remembered she'd left the group for home first. Wish you'd stayed longer Pam... :sm17: xox


I also hope the protection is put in place in rapid time, so that idiots, and lumber businesses don't get time to do any damage to it. It would be wonderful to be able to see what the surrounding country would have looked like, before man made his mark on this world. :sm19:????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am sorry you are going through this rough patch. Are you like me and thought once they were grown our mothering duties would be over? Perhaps she needs to take more responsibility for her actions. Of course, that cannot happen now, but hopefully in the near future.
> I think the shot you are talking about is because of the RH factor in her blood. It is wonderful they have this shot available. If that is the shot you are talking about it is nothing to fear.





linkan said:


> Oh no.. Hahaha my kids know I'm going to mother them till i fade lol.
> Everyday driving them just a little more crazy, till they are as nuts as me and then we'll have stuff to talk about hahaha ????


My girls keep telling me that they are no longer my babies :sm06: :sm06:, because they are all grown up, and 2 of them have their own babies. I just keep reminding them that they will be my babies, until I leave the confines of this planet, but then my Spirit will be watching over them.???????????? They are now beginning to believe me, so I don't have to reming them anymore; now I tell the Gk's, and they look to their mothers, and their mothers tell them that it is true!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales but it does look as though it might clear up a bit. Tree man is busy knocking down more trees already, rubbish men have been and I'm ready to cast off my tinking shawl. Have a good Monday if that's possible. xx


That is excellent, about your tinking shawl, now you can either take a break, to relax your brain; or begin something that you have already decided upon. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> And, now another offer is coming in...supposedly over the listing price. According to the realtor until the earnest check is received (it hasn't) we can still entertain other offers. I hate roller coasters!





London Girl said:


> Isn't life strange, feast or famine!! ????


One of my nieces is in the process of buying her first house, and she is waiting to see if her second offer will be accepted. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for her, because atm she is commuting 1.5hrs to work and back to her mum's house and, each time she works, and it is beginning to affect her. :sm19: 
She, and her parents are hoping that this person accepts her counter-offer, but if he doesn't, she will begin searching again! Hopefully it won't take too long for her to beable to sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Alright loves i hate to go but I'm going to try to sleep ttfn !xoxo


When I visit DD5 for a night or 2, I have found that I sleep very well, then it dawned on me, that a certain herbal substance is used as a medication, by one of her house mates, so I was reaping the sleep benefits, without actually using the herb myself. If I have had a number of nights without, I will now use a small amount to get some sleep. It might also give you a bit of nudge, & help you to sleep a little also! ????
This is only a suggestion.????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


This comment is no longer needed, as I have seen the outcome of your forced delay xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx


I'm so glad they sled you in, some places would have rescheduled, and that would have been very annoying for you, and now the (im)patient wait.????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi again! It's 1040 and I am back on the train and homeward bound! I got in 15 minutes late but got called straight in, numbing gel, massive needle, bit of pressure and I was done! Apparently it's going to be very sore later but at the moment, still numb! Got to go back in 4 weeks. Lovely sunny day here in London!! Xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> It's a glorious sunny day here. I'm not doing much today.


It is 15:50 here, Temperature is 42.1C, and we have severe fire warnings. Mint has been waiting patently for a game of football; I usually go out between 2 & 6 times a day with her, depending how m body is behaving. The poor girl has been waiting patiently, with her ball in her mouth, so I went out with her, kickedthe ball, within the shaded areas, trying to stop her feet from getting burnt, but that wasn't good enough for her, so I had to kick the ball at our garage so that she could chase it properly. That was the end of the football, because the area that she had to run on is concrete, and was extremely hot, so she picked up her ball and went inside! I am expecting her to be asking for more play time tonight; which I might / just oblige, because thereis a lot of cricket, tennis and I am not sure if the Tour DoWn Under Cycling race is still going, or if that just ran over the weekend, which is how it runs, now that I have had a little think about it! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow that wasn't long, not sure I can keep my fingers crossed for 4 weeks, will cross them in my mind. Very cloudy here and noisy, both big machines are working close together on the track at the side of the house, so much for the peace of the countryside. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


the peace of the Countryside is still there, just have to wait for the tree fellers to finish work for the day! :sm19:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh my goodness that heat sounds unbearable. Is that usual temperatures for your little corner of the world? 37.7 happens here maybe once a year and that seems unbearable. Sending cool breezes your way.


Thanks Jinx, one wouldn't believe this, but it is now 17.30, and our refrigerated aircon has literally just started to blow slightly chilled air into our house. It has been on since about 11:30, but the temperature was just a little too extreme, for the aircon to get the air cooled to that level; but we WERE cooler than what it was outside, so I think your cooler air must have reached us, but I am not expecting to get the refridgerator experience that a lot of people want/expect from the refidgerated aircons.
Jinx, do you know any one who lives in Arizona, or New Mexico regions? The terrain here, is much like a lot of that terrain, and I think our climate might be similar to that area, also.


----------



## Xiang

It looks really good, and I think that there is either Chocolate, or Caramel, drizzled over it. It is so delicious. The name of it is something like "Croquenbusch", but it must be spelled differently to what I have put. I looked that one up, and got no result!???????? :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

The official Temp here, today was 48.1C; but a digital themometer, situated above one of the shops, registered 52C. We have reached that temperature previously, and I think this will be a regular occurance, in the future; I am really hoping that Global Warming will be reversed, but I always wonder if enough is being done. :sm06: :sm07:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Delicious but messy!!!


I agree, but what is it called? :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, I tried but got a blank stare most of the time!! I have to say that was a great trip but didn't enjoy Montreal! Funny story: Just before we left there, we decided to go jet-boating on the St Laurence river. They got us dressed up in several sweaters, followed by to coveralls, including hoods. However, of course, when he hit the water hard, the waves sent the water inside the hoods in a great gush, soaking us down to our underwear! We were warned to take dry clothes to change into but nobody mentioned underwear so we squelched round uncomfortably for the rest of the day!! Well, actually, I think I went commando (TMI?) but DH was too shy and he definitely squelched!! This picture was taken before we set off!!


It's a wonderful photo xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

It is not just the heat in my little corner of the world, it is the humidity added to the heat. Arizona is hotter, but not as humid. I do so appreciate having air conditioning/furnace combination that keeps the temperature the same year round.


Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx, one wouldn't believe this, but it is now 17.30, and our refrigerated aircon has literally just started to blow slightly chilled air into our house. It has been on since about 11:30, but the temperature was just a little too extreme, for the aircon to get the air cooled to that level; but we WERE cooler than what it was outside, so I think your cooler air must have reached us, but I am not expecting to get the refridgerator experience that a lot of people want/expect from the refidgerated aircons.
> Jinx, do you know any one who lives in Arizona, or New Mexico regions? The terrain here, is much like a lot of that terrain, and I think our climate might be similar to that area, also.


----------



## jinx

Croquembouche



Xiang said:


> It looks really good, and I think that there is either Chocolate, or Caramel, drizzled over it. It is so delicious. The name of it is something like "Croquenbusch", but it must be spelled differently to what I have put. I looked that one up, and got no result!???????? :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> .


That is a very nice looking hat.


----------



## Xiang

Well Pt Augusta made the State News today. The temperature hit the Unofficial temperature today, in Port Augusta, was 52.2°C; but our official temperature was 48.2°C, the Official temperature is measured at a site which is a little South of PL Augusta, near the coast of the Gulf; so to me, that makes the 4 degree difference between the 2 temperatures very understandable! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:
We have also been given the dubious Honour, with one other town (the name of which I have forgotten), of being the hottest town in not only Australia, but also the world, :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Good grief. 52c is 125f a record breaker for sure.


Xiang said:


> Well Pt Augusta made the State News today. The temperature hit the Unofficial temperature today, in Port Augusta, was 52.2°C; but our official temperature was 48.2°C, the Official temperature is measured at a site which is a little South of PL Augusta, near the coast of the Gulf; so to me, that makes the 4 degree difference between the 2 temperatures very understandable! :sm06: :sm16: :sm06: :sm16:
> We have also been given the dubious Honour, with one other town (the name of which I have forgotten), of being the hottest town in not only Australia, but also the world, :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Try reversing directions. I had two beautiful skeins of alpaca/nylon straight from the alpaca ranch. The first sock had pooled coloring, but the second had nice stripes and didn't pool so I frogged it, rewound it and knit from the other direction for a perfect match.


Such a good idea. Well done!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Croquembouche


Thanks for that :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Good grief. 52c is 125f a record breaker for sure.


Definitely is, but that is not official, cos it isn't from any of the Official Weather Stations that are.around the place; but I will believe the temp that was measured in the town itself!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Will be out in the kitchen in a minute but thought I would come on here first. Started a No Purl Ribbed scarf last night in chunky yarn. Something mindless, quick and easy after my tinking shawl. Back later. xx


----------



## Xiang

Well that is it from me, for awhile. I am now going to make myself a drink of something, and then do some more of the baby wrap. I might be back later, if I can't sleep. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Will be out in the kitchen in a minute but thought I would come on here first. Started a No Purl Ribbed scarf last night in chunky yarn. Something mindless, quick and easy after my tinking shawl. Back later. xx


Morning. I think I was going to make that as a mindless pattern. I believe I actually started it but found it did not hold my interest. However, it makes a beautiful finished project. https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/12/no-purl-ribbed-scarf/


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning fom a chilly Surrey. It was grey but the sky is clearing and I can see some blue. 

Had a really good session at Creative Chaos yesterday, one of the ladies showed us how to do some beading, it was great fun. Might have to show LM how to do it. Also have arranged for a lady from Newbury (they have already knitted their town) to come and visit us to give us some help with knitting Camberley.

Then in the afternoon I borrowed my friends blending board for wool and had great fun playing and making rolags and flat pieces for felting. I think I may have to treat myself to one.

Today I am going to have a go at making the felt pieces and return the board. Mr P has a security light to put up but luckily it is going on the side of the garage and not up high.

Have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I think I was going to make that as a mindless pattern. I believe I actually started it but found it did not hold my interest. However, it makes a beautiful finished project. https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/12/no-purl-ribbed-scarf/


Morning. Well it is mindless but I'm having trouble with my eye at the moment which makes reading patterns awkward so it keeps my hands busy. Finished in the kitchen for now, waiting for DH to come home as I've run out of potatoes and he's supposed to be getting them on his way back from a hearing test. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Having an expert demonstrate beading would be of interest to me. I can only do what I learned on youtube. Just plain basic beading. Making rolags sounds like great fun.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fom a chilly Surrey. It was grey but the sky is clearing and I can see some blue.
> 
> Had a really good session at Creative Chaos yesterday, one of the ladies showed us how to do some beading, it was great fun. Might have to show LM how to do it. Also have arranged for a lady from Newbury (they have already knitted their town) to come and visit us to give us some help with knitting Camberley.
> 
> Then in the afternoon I borrowed my friends blending board for wool and had great fun playing and making rolags and flat pieces for felting. I think I may have to treat myself to one.
> 
> Today I am going to have a go at making the felt pieces and return the board. Mr P has a security light to put up but luckily it is going on the side of the garage and not up high.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## jinx

Hoping you can get the problem with your eye fixed soon. One of my meds bothered my eyes. So my problem was an easy fix. Just stop taking the med.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Well it is mindless but I'm having trouble with my eye at the moment which makes reading patterns awkward so it keeps my hands busy. Finished in the kitchen for now, waiting for DH to come home as I've run out of potatoes and he's supposed to be getting them on his way back from a hearing test. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You want to see us together, nowhere is safe. xx :sm15: :sm15:


Good morning, Evil twin!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning, Evil twin!! xxxx


Morning back to you. Are you off to the pictures today? What's on? DH had his hearing test today, in 4-6 weeks he'll get a letter to have new aids, did nothing with the ones he's got so no further forward, oh well they say silence is golden. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning, Evil twin!! xxxx


Hi Honey, how is your mouth this morning. xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I think I was going to make that as a mindless pattern. I believe I actually started it but found it did not hold my interest. However, it makes a beautiful finished project. https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/12/no-purl-ribbed-scarf/


I think I've made that one, in purple for someone......! It has a lovely chunky texture, as I recall and looks a lot more complicated than it actually is!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping you can get the problem with your eye fixed soon. One of my meds bothered my eyes. So my problem was an easy fix. Just stop taking the med.


Same here!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning back to you. Are you off to the pictures today? What's on? DH had his hearing test today, in 4-6 weeks he'll get a letter to have new aids, did nothing with the ones he's got so no further forward, oh well they say silence is golden. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Good morning! Yes, off to the flicks very shortly, earlier start today and we are going to a different town, a bit further away as the timing is better. I wish I could get my DH's ears sorted, he says he's quite happy so I should get used to it. Yeah, right! :sm14:

Have a good day! xxxx

Edit: Oops forgot to tell you we are seeing Stan & Ollie, about Laurel & Hardy, review later!! xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, how is your mouth this morning. xxx


Good morning to you my dear! My mouth is fine thanks, it's quite a big hole but isn't sore, just have to be a bit careful cleaning my teeth!

I'm going to have to Google some of the things you are working with now but it all sounds like interesting fun!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Yes, off to the flicks very shortly, earlier start today and we are going to a different town, a bit further away as the timing is better. I wish I could get my DH's ears sorted, he says he's quite happy so I should get used to it. Yeah, right! :sm14:
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Oops forgot to tell you we are seeing Stan & Ollie, about Laurel & Hardy, review later!! xx


Not my cup of tea at all, they just don't make me laugh. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you my dear! My mouth is fine thanks, it's quite a big hole but isn't sore, just have to be a bit careful cleaning my teeth!
> 
> I'm going to have to Google some of the things you are working with now but it all sounds like interesting fun!!! xxxx


I hope that heals quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Yes, off to the flicks very shortly, earlier start today and we are going to a different town, a bit further away as the timing is better. I wish I could get my DH's ears sorted, he says he's quite happy so I should get used to it. Yeah, right! :sm14:
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Oops forgot to tell you we are seeing Stan & Ollie, about Laurel & Hardy, review later!! xx


Mum's quite happy in her deafness too, it just annoys me that her incredible volume on the TV is hurting my ears and burning out the speakers on the TV. I've given up trying to speak loud enough for her to hear. I now speak at a reasonable level, I just make sure that she is facing me so she will read my lips.
Best of luck!
Enjoy Stan & Ollie.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning back to you. Are you off to the pictures today? What's on? DH had his hearing test today, in 4-6 weeks he'll get a letter to have new aids, did nothing with the ones he's got so no further forward, oh well they say silence is golden. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


It's better than deafening loudness. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Hoping you can get the problem with your eye fixed soon. One of my meds bothered my eyes. So my problem was an easy fix. Just stop taking the med.


I hope that med wasn't needed for something else.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Well it is mindless but I'm having trouble with my eye at the moment which makes reading patterns awkward so it keeps my hands busy. Finished in the kitchen for now, waiting for DH to come home as I've run out of potatoes and he's supposed to be getting them on his way back from a hearing test. xx


I hope your problem with your eye is something temporary.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fom a chilly Surrey. It was grey but the sky is clearing and I can see some blue.
> 
> Had a really good session at Creative Chaos yesterday, one of the ladies showed us how to do some beading, it was great fun. Might have to show LM how to do it. Also have arranged for a lady from Newbury (they have already knitted their town) to come and visit us to give us some help with knitting Camberley.
> 
> Then in the afternoon I borrowed my friends blending board for wool and had great fun playing and making rolags and flat pieces for felting. I think I may have to treat myself to one.
> 
> Today I am going to have a go at making the felt pieces and return the board. Mr P has a security light to put up but luckily it is going on the side of the garage and not up high.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday everyone.


Those blending boards are very expensive here. They're all hand-made. I think they were cheaper at the Loom in BC.
Watch Mr P on that ladder. Mum fell off a 3 foot ladder and broke her heel. Someone needs to invent a safer ladder.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales. Will be out in the kitchen in a minute but thought I would come on here first. Started a No Purl Ribbed scarf last night in chunky yarn. Something mindless, quick and easy after my tinking shawl. Back later. xx


I understand that feeling. That's why I'm doing the sweater KAL at my LYS. It's miles and miles of K1, P2 ribbing. No lace, no cables and top down, so no picking up stitches either. It almost makes me happy after fighting with the MKAL shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well Pt Augusta made the State News today. The temperature hit the Unofficial temperature today, in Port Augusta, was 52.2°C; but our official temperature was 48.2°C, the Official temperature is measured at a site which is a little South of PL Augusta, near the coast of the Gulf; so to me, that makes the 4 degree difference between the 2 temperatures very understandable!
> We have also been given the dubious Honour, with one other town (the name of which I have forgotten), of being the hottest town in not only Australia, but also the world,





Xiang said:


> Definitely is, but that is not official, cos it isn't from any of the Official Weather Stations that are.around the place; but I will believe the temp that was measured in the town itself!


I hope you don't hit that temperature again. That's one record, unofficial or not, that you don't need to break.


----------



## nitz8catz

Oh, I have to sign off now and get the computer set up for training.
Have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Good grief. 52c is 125f a record breaker for sure.


And extremely hot! I sure hope the heatwave ends and those temps come down soon, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
> I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
> I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


At least it must be better than having to travel into work every day even with distractions. All that travel time can be converted into knitting time. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It's better than deafening loudness. :sm17:


Not so sure about that, having to repeat everything two or three times can be very trying after a while, ask June. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your problem with your eye is something temporary.


Off to see the specialist on Monday for more tests.xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
> I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
> I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


Sorry you're having such a struggle with that training and it doesn't sound like a very good learning environment with the chaos of your household. Glad you were able to make good progress on your MKAL project. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Another chilly, foggy morning here, but sunshine expected again later. Will be off this morning to Fiber Social at the LYS. Mr. Ric's birthday is today, so my go out to eat to celebrate. Thank you, June, for the ecard for him! I'll show it to him when he gets out of bed! Tomorrow I'll be heading down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. Supposed to be nice tomorrow but rainy on Thursday so will be a wet trip home. Oh, well, I won't have many more of these trips since we'll be moving away (if we finally pin another place down). Slow process for us. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you my dear! My mouth is fine thanks, it's quite a big hole but isn't sore, just have to be a bit careful cleaning my teeth!
> 
> I'm going to have to Google some of the things you are working with now but it all sounds like interesting fun!!! xxxx


Glad you're mouth is doing well. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Yes, off to the flicks very shortly, earlier start today and we are going to a different town, a bit further away as the timing is better. I wish I could get my DH's ears sorted, he says he's quite happy so I should get used to it. Yeah, right! :sm14:
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Oops forgot to tell you we are seeing Stan & Ollie, about Laurel & Hardy, review later!! xx


They live next door. That is, the two older boys next door are called Stanley and Oliver. Their parents didn't realise the connection!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you my dear! My mouth is fine thanks, it's quite a big hole but isn't sore, just have to be a bit careful cleaning my teeth!
> 
> I'm going to have to Google some of the things you are working with now but it all sounds like interesting fun!!! xxxx


Ouch. I hope you have a fairly soft toothbrush.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
> I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
> I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


Well done on the MKAL. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's quite happy in her deafness too, it just annoys me that her incredible volume on the TV is hurting my ears and burning out the speakers on the TV. I've given up trying to speak loud enough for her to hear. I now speak at a reasonable level, I just make sure that she is facing me so she will read my lips.
> Best of luck!
> Enjoy Stan & Ollie.


The TV here hurts my ears. I turn it down and he turns it back up.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to see the specialist on Monday for more tests.xx


Fingers crossed that they can sort it out.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another chilly, foggy morning here, but sunshine expected again later. Will be off this morning to Fiber Social at the LYS. Mr. Ric's birthday is today, so my go out to eat to celebrate. Thank you, June, for the ecard for him! I'll show it to him when he gets out of bed! Tomorrow I'll be heading down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. Supposed to be nice tomorrow but rainy on Thursday so will be a wet trip home. Oh, well, I won't have many more of these trips since we'll be moving away (if we finally pin another place down). Slow process for us. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Happy birthday Mr Ric. :sm24:


----------



## jinx

I concur. They are about as funny as Lucy Ball or Jerry Lewis. Good thing we are all different or those so called comedians would have been out of a job.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not my cup of tea at all, they just don't make me laugh. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Lunch with the Vetlettes today 'cos it's Tuesday. The weekly gossip keeps me sane. The other Janet (Janet Jam, I'm Janet Flip-Flop) has a new Great Granddaughter Eva Leigh. She's gorgeous (of course).


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
> I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
> I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


Do you have limited internet?
Good going on the correct KAL pattern.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so sure about that, having to repeat everything two or three times can be very trying after a while, ask June. xx :sm16:


Mr. Wonderful and I are perfect together. He cannot hear high pitched sounds and I cannot hear low pitched sounds. I bought T.V. ears and they are very useful so the t.v. does not need to be so loud. I have bought 3 pair of hearing aids for thousands of dollars and they do not help. My daughter and granddaughter speak in a high pitch so I can easily hear them.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not my cup of tea at all, they just don't make me laugh. xxxx


We weren't sure for the same reason but it was actually a very good tale about the end of their career. Both actors were very convincing and they had the routines down to a 'T' and I laughed in spite of myself!! 8/10!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
> I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
> I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


Does mean you can stop and have a breather whenever you want though, I guess and no travelling through your sometimes awful winter weather!!!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another chilly, foggy morning here, but sunshine expected again later. Will be off this morning to Fiber Social at the LYS. Mr. Ric's birthday is today, so my go out to eat to celebrate. Thank you, June, for the ecard for him! I'll show it to him when he gets out of bed! Tomorrow I'll be heading down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. Supposed to be nice tomorrow but rainy on Thursday so will be a wet trip home. Oh, well, I won't have many more of these trips since we'll be moving away (if we finally pin another place down). Slow process for us. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Enjoy your family visit and travel safely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> They live next door. That is, the two older boys next door are called Stanley and Oliver. Their parents didn't realise the connection!


There was a nice scene near the Lido in Worthing, I recognised it immediately. They were supposed to be judging a beauty contest but Oliver was taken ill. They stayed in a ery grand hotel there, I wonder where that might have been? xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Ouch. I hope you have a fairly soft toothbrush.


I do, thank you, the electric one has been put to one side for a few days!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The TV here hurts my ears. I turn it down and he turns it back up.


We generally resort to sound down a bit and sub titles!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch with the Vetlettes today 'cos it's Tuesday. The weekly gossip keeps me sane. The other Janet (Janet Jam, I'm Janet Flip-Flop) has a new Great Granddaughter Eva Leigh. She's gorgeous (of course).


Awwww, nice name!! Glad they are keeping you sane-ish!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> They live next door. That is, the two older boys next door are called Stanley and Oliver. Their parents didn't realise the connection!


Sounds like my cousin's daughter, named her daughter Emma their surname is Peel, think they're hoping her generation won't connect it with the program. xx :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening my friends, I'm boosted up again in the battery area so here I go.

I found out yesterday that kethleen my little 94 yr old knitting pal has got stomach cancer and its spread. I don't quite know if she's come home from hospital or is still in. Poor little soul. She's so lovely. Still gets her hair done and make up on. I just adore her. I also found out yesterday that a woman I worked with died on Sunday , they seem to be dropping off like flies around here.

On a better note. I went to over 60's and won £52 and we had our Christmas buffet. It was very nice thankyou. So that's going into my holiday purse. I'm saving for a train ticket. 

I know I've more to tell you but I can't think what it is... I might think as I'm catching up.


----------



## jinx

Wow what a windfall. That should take you quite a ways on the train?


grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends, I'm boosted up again in the battery area so here I go.
> 
> I found out yesterday that kethleen my little 94 yr old knitting pal has got stomach cancer and its spread. I don't quite know if she's come home from hospital or is still in. Poor little soul. She's so lovely. Still gets her hair done and make up on. I just adore her. I also found out yesterday that a woman I worked with died on Sunday , they seem to be dropping off like flies around here.
> 
> On a better note. I went to over 60's and won £52 and we had our Christmas buffet. It was very nice thankyou. So that's going into my holiday purse. I'm saving for a train ticket.
> 
> I know I've more to tell you but I can't think what it is... I might think as I'm catching up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That's cos I'm off to Guy's Hospital for my gum biopsy but the train broke down half way and so I'm standing on a freezing cold platform waiting for another train which is running 15 minutes late. Appointment was at 9.30........! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxxx


Oh deary me June, try claiming from British rail. I know of some people that get returned nearly as much as they paid.. Just saying...????????????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Early this a.m. I decided I would knit a few rounds on a hat. Then I was to the decrease and decided to stop there. Then I finished the decreasing and decided I might as well finish it off with a pom pom. I remember now why I do not like this yarn. It pools no matter what I do. I changed my tension a lot to try to control the pool. I have an idea to try to make it pool on the next hat. We will see. Watch this space.


What does pool mean jinx please?????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Oh deary me June, try claiming from British rail. I know of some people that get returned nearly as much as they paid.. Just saying...????????????


????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> What does pool mean jinx please?????


Splodges of one colour I think xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy nirthday Mr Ric from Mr P and me xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends, I'm boosted up again in the battery area so here I go.
> 
> I found out yesterday that kethleen my little 94 yr old knitting pal has got stomach cancer and its spread. I don't quite know if she's come home from hospital or is still in. Poor little soul. She's so lovely. Still gets her hair done and make up on. I just adore her. I also found out yesterday that a woman I worked with died on Sunday , they seem to be dropping off like flies around here.
> 
> On a better note. I went to over 60's and won £52 and we had our Christmas buffet. It was very nice thankyou. So that's going into my holiday purse. I'm saving for a train ticket.
> 
> I know I've more to tell you but I can't think what it is... I might think as I'm catching up.


Well done on your win. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> What does pool mean jinx please?????


Pooling is when colors clump together and knit up into big splotches, AKA pools or puddles, of color.
Have you seen some of the planned pooling projects. Using variegated yarn you can make argyle or plaid designs.

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/happy-planned-pooling-blanket


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Splodges of one colour I think xx


LOL I had to ask Mr. Google what a splodge was. I thought it was typistis.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> LOL I had to ask Mr. Google what a splodge was. I thought it was typistis.


Another weird English word. Xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> When I visit DD5 for a night or 2, I have found that I sleep very well, then it dawned on me, that a certain herbal substance is used as a medication, by one of her house mates, so I was reaping the sleep benefits, without actually using the herb myself. If I have had a number of nights without, I will now use a small amount to get some sleep. It might also give you a bit of nudge, & help you to sleep a little also! ????
> This is only a suggestion.????????


It's still not legal here.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Mr Ric. :sm24:


He says thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> He says thank you! :sm02: xxxooo


From DH and me too.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends, I'm boosted up again in the battery area so here I go.
> 
> I found out yesterday that kethleen my little 94 yr old knitting pal has got stomach cancer and its spread. I don't quite know if she's come home from hospital or is still in. Poor little soul. She's so lovely. Still gets her hair done and make up on. I just adore her. I also found out yesterday that a woman I worked with died on Sunday , they seem to be dropping off like flies around here.
> 
> On a better note. I went to over 60's and won £52 and we had our Christmas buffet. It was very nice thankyou. So that's going into my holiday purse. I'm saving for a train ticket.
> 
> I know I've more to tell you but I can't think what it is... I might think as I'm catching up.


So sorry about Kathleen and your former co-worker. We'll done on the winnings today! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy nirthday Mr Ric from Mr P and me xx


He says thank you to you both. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> From DH and me too.


And a thank you to you both, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Yes, off to the flicks very shortly, earlier start today and we are going to a different town, a bit further away as the timing is better. I wish I could get my DH's ears sorted, he says he's quite happy so I should get used to it. Yeah, right! :sm14:
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Oops forgot to tell you we are seeing Stan & Ollie, about Laurel & Hardy, review later!! xx


I love Laurel & Hardy and Abbott and Costello!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly wet, dull Wales. The timber lorries have started, had two already, knew they would wait until it was wet, it spreads the mud much easier. Nothing planned for today except knitting and snooker. Have a good one whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry about Kathleen and your former co-worker. We'll done on the winnings today! :sm24: xxxooo,


From me too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fom a chilly Surrey. It was grey but the sky is clearing and I can see some blue.
> 
> Had a really good session at Creative Chaos yesterday, one of the ladies showed us how to do some beading, it was great fun. Might have to show LM how to do it. Also have arranged for a lady from Newbury (they have already knitted their town) to come and visit us to give us some help with knitting Camberley.
> 
> Then in the afternoon I borrowed my friends blending board for wool and had great fun playing and making rolags and flat pieces for felting. I think I may have to treat myself to one.
> 
> Today I am going to have a go at making the felt pieces and return the board. Mr P has a security light to put up but luckily it is going on the side of the garage and not up high.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday everyone.


Hello, It is now Wednesday evening here, and still quite hot, but not as hot as yesterday.
It sounds like you had a lot of fun @ chaos, would love to see any photos of your work. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning. Well it is mindless but I'm having trouble with my eye at the moment which makes reading patterns awkward so it keeps my hands busy. Finished in the kitchen for now, waiting for DH to come home as I've run out of potatoes and he's supposed to be getting them on his way back from a hearing test. xx


I hope you got your potatoes; and your eye is beginning to behave. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning back to you. Are you off to the pictures today? What's on? DH had his hearing test today, in 4-6 weeks he'll get a letter to have new aids, did nothing with the ones he's got so no further forward, oh well they say silence is golden. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Silence is very golden, sometimes. :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning! Yes, off to the flicks very shortly, earlier start today and we are going to a different town, a bit further away as the timing is better. I wish I could get my DH's ears sorted, he says he's quite happy so I should get used to it. Yeah, right! :sm14:
> 
> Have a good day! xxxx
> 
> Edit: Oops forgot to tell you we are seeing Stan & Ollie, about Laurel & Hardy, review later!! xx


I loved watching Laurel & Hardy, and other simular shows. They were just so funny, back in the day. I haven't seen any thing of that era, for ages!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:06 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We had a dusting of snow overnight and more is to come this afternoon.
> I'm at home for the rest of the week. None of the computers from work will run the training that the boss signed us up for. It WILL run on the laptop that I bought at the flea market. So after a day of frustration at work, I've been sent home to do the training at home. Using OUR internet. With the cats and mum and DD running back and forth. Not the best way for me to learn.
> I did get several rows done on the MKAL, and they were all correct!


the laptop you bought must be a good one, or the computers at work might need a bit of upgrading. I can't open my desktop atm, as it keeps telling me I need a password, but it won't acceptthe one I had, soI have to take it back to start, and reload everything. Before I do that though, I need to get a legal OS, because the bloke who worked on it previously, thought he was doing us a favour, by putting a pirate OS on our computer. So now I need a new OS, before I can fix the computer. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I hope you got your potatoes; and your eye is beginning to behave. xoxoxo


Yes, potatoes were safely delivered. Will see on Monday what needs to be done to my eye. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't hit that temperature again. That's one record, unofficial or not, that you don't need to break.


I think those temperatures are, unfortunately going to gradually become more common for us, while the cold regions of the world will go in the opposite direction. I really hope I am wrong, but the Homan Race has done so much damage to this planet, that we might not have time to reverse it all, and get thebenefits back again.:sm06: Companies are still doing extensive logging, in many places, where they should be reforesting massive tracts of already cleared Land. I could go on, but I will leave my Militant self off of here. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And extremely hot! I sure hope the heatwave ends and those temps come down soon, Judi! xxxooo


The temp was down a little today, but this is just par for the course now, I think. We have been getting warnings of these temperatures, for a few years now, but no-one believed it. We just have to hope that the Solar, and Wind Power, do the job of keeping us cool enough, and the people begin to take Climate control seriously, if it isn't already too late! :sm15: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Off to see the specialist on Monday for more tests.xx


I hope the news is good for you, and not another problem. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Another chilly, foggy morning here, but sunshine expected again later. Will be off this morning to Fiber Social at the LYS. Mr. Ric's birthday is today, so my go out to eat to celebrate. Thank you, June, for the ecard for him! I'll show it to him when he gets out of bed! Tomorrow I'll be heading down to Olympia for an overnight visit with my parents and sister. Supposed to be nice tomorrow but rainy on Thursday so will be a wet trip home. Oh, well, I won't have many more of these trips since we'll be moving away (if we finally pin another place down). Slow process for us. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Happy Birthday to Mr Rick, for yesterday. I hope he had a good day. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The TV here hurts my ears. I turn it down and he turns it back up.


Dh usually has the tv quite loud when he is watching something, but when he goes to bed, he turns it down so low that I have a great deal of trouble hearing it. He has industrial deafness, and I do not have the capacity to hear the higher pitched tones of human speach. I thinkI have had that my entire life, as I have always had problems understanding the high pitched voices. :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Oh deary me June, try claiming from British rail. I know of some people that get returned nearly as much as they paid.. Just saying...????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Lunch with the Vetlettes today 'cos it's Tuesday. The weekly gossip keeps me sane. The other Janet (Janet Jam, I'm Janet Flip-Flop) has a new Great Granddaughter Eva Leigh. She's gorgeous (of course).


Congratulations to her, I hope she gets to see little Eva as often as she needs to. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends, I'm boosted up again in the battery area so here I go.
> 
> I found out yesterday that kethleen my little 94 yr old knitting pal has got stomach cancer and its spread. I don't quite know if she's come home from hospital or is still in. Poor little soul. She's so lovely. Still gets her hair done and make up on. I just adore her. I also found out yesterday that a woman I worked with died on Sunday , they seem to be dropping off like flies around here.
> 
> On a better note. I went to over 60's and won £52 and we had our Christmas buffet. It was very nice thankyou. So that's going into my holiday purse. I'm saving for a train ticket.
> 
> I know I've more to tell you but I can't think what it is... I might think as I'm catching up.


Well done on a fantastic win! So sorry for your friend, hope she's not in pain xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Pooling is when colors clump together and knit up into big splotches, AKA pools or puddles, of color.
> Have you seen some of the planned pooling projects. Using variegated yarn you can make argyle or plaid designs.
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/happy-planned-pooling-blanket


WOW!!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I love Laurel & Hardy and Abbott and Costello!


You'd probably enjoy the film, although it's a bit sad because it was about the end of their career xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello, It is now Wednesday evening here, and still quite hot, but not as hot as yesterday.
> It sounds like you had a lot of fun @ chaos, would love to see any photos of your work. xoxoxo


Glad it's cooled off a bit for you, 52' is totally out of order!!! xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> What does pool mean jinx please?????


It is the way the colours of the yarn form a pattern, or not. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello, It is now Wednesday evening here, and still quite hot, but not as hot as yesterday.
> It sounds like you had a lot of fun @ chaos, would love to see any photos of your work. xoxoxo


It was great fun. I'll post some photos later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I loved watching Laurel & Hardy, and other simular shows. They were just so funny, back in the day. I haven't seen any thing of that era, for ages!


A different sort of humour from today, more gentle. I was never fond of slapstick though.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> the laptop you bought must be a good one, or the computers at work might need a bit of upgrading. I can't open my desktop atm, as it keeps telling me I need a password, but it won't acceptthe one I had, soI have to take it back to start, and reload everything. Before I do that though, I need to get a legal OS, because the bloke who worked on it previously, thought he was doing us a favour, by putting a pirate OS on our computer. So now I need a new OS, before I can fix the computer. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear, that sounds like it might be expensive. New or refurbished laptop might be cheaper?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think those temperatures are, unfortunately going to gradually become more common for us, while the cold regions of the world will go in the opposite direction. I really hope I am wrong, but the Homan Race has done so much damage to this planet, that we might not have time to reverse it all, and get thebenefits back again.:sm06: Companies are still doing extensive logging, in many places, where they should be reforesting massive tracts of already cleared Land. I could go on, but I will leave my Militant self off of here. :sm16: :sm16:


I think we'd all agree with you there, Judi! x


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Glad it's cooled off a bit for you, 52' is totally out of order!!! xx


We are getting used to them, we have had similar temperatures for at least the last few years. I'm just glad that we don't get the winter Snows, that some of you get. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:

The other town that equalled the temperature in my town was Tarcoola, further from the green belts than we are, and they were also the hottest town in the world today, with an official Temperature of 49°C today. I would love to know what their real temperature was! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a very grey London, we have 10'C today but it is going down to 6'C for the rest of the week. :sm03: 

I'm off out with a friend today, somewhere inside, I think, probably a mall somewhere! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and chilly Surrey. Returned my friend's blending board yesterday, ordered one for myself and book me into a workshop on how to use one at Wonderwool in April. Spent a long time chatting to her and then came home and handspun some of the rolags I had made. They turned our really well.

I'm off to the dentis for a check up this morning and then it's back to the routine of supermarket shopping, fish and chips and Singing group this evening. So it myst be WEDNESDAY!

Happy day everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey London, we have 10'C today but it is going down to 6'C for the rest of the week. :sm03:
> 
> I'm off out with a friend today, somewhere inside, I think, probably a mall somewhere! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


Have a lovely day. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's still not legal here.


The Medical substance is legal here, since December 2017, but no doctor can legally prescribe it yet, apparently the doctors have to leap, and backflip, through some fairly tough stuff before they can be accredited to prescribe it; so I am under the radar a little for now, but I have a way get some sleep, now & then. I am getting some funds together, so that I can consult with an Interstate Naturopath, about this subject. Then I will see what direction I will take, but since I have begun this journey, my BP is down, quite a bit. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, potatoes were safely delivered. Will see on Monday what needs to be done to my eye. xx :sm16:


Sending some eye healing energy for you. 
Both of my eyes have been misbehaving since we were in USA. I think the Altitude affected the Corneal Dystrophy, that I have, that is deposits in the layers of the Cornea, and I have it through all the layers, and it makes the glariness of light much worse than usual. xoxoxo :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> It was great fun. I'll post some photos later. xxx


I look forward to seeing them. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that sounds like it might be expensive. New or refurbished laptop might be cheaper?


I don't think I need new hardware, and I might be able to put one of the free Source Operating System's like Google, or one that my dad used to use ...... I can't think of the name of it, atm, but most of them are free, and work as well as, if not better than, Windows programs. Then I won't have to spend any money on my very old computer, but if it doesn't work, then I will look at alternatives. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey London, we have 10'C today but it is going down to 6'C for the rest of the week. :sm03:
> 
> I'm off out with a friend today, somewhere inside, I think, probably a mall somewhere! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


Have a lovely visit with your friend, & stay warm. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Have caught up with everyone now, so I am going to do a little knitting, or reading, while I watch something on tv, or Netflix. I'm still waiting for some more episodes of "Call the Midwife", but I am not getting any joy there! So I will have to look for something else to watch! Good night all. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr Rick, for yesterday. I hope he had a good day. xxxooo


Thank you, Judi. I'll be sure to let him know you sent along your greetings. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There was freezing rain last night and there are some lazy flakes drifting around but not accumulating. Temperatures are dropping. Snow is expected everyone of the next 5 days.
Training at home was interesting. The kitties joined me on the couch and we all cat-napped. Luckily it was a section that I had already done in the lab so I didn't miss anything. I woke up when he stopped talking. And at one point, Stuart and mum were talking in the kitchen and I had to sit with my ear right beside the laptop in order to hear the instructor. But, I can go to the bathroom whenever I need to and I can still hear the instructor, right up to the bathroom. So I'm not missing as much.
My cold seems to have developed into something else. I"m still taking Buckley's because my nose just won't stop. And I'm running hot and cold. It's probably a good thing that I'm at home.
On the knitting front, I did a few more rows on the MKAL and even did a frew on the brioche project.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Judi. I'll be sure to let him know you sent along your greetings. xxxooo


I think I missed out in the birthday wishes, so please send mine even if they are late.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey London, we have 10'C today but it is going down to 6'C for the rest of the week. :sm03:
> 
> I'm off out with a friend today, somewhere inside, I think, probably a mall somewhere! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


Enjoy your day out today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There was freezing rain last night and there are some lazy flakes drifting around but not accumulating. Temperatures are dropping. Snow is expected everyone of the next 5 days.
> Training at home was interesting. The kitties joined me on the couch and we all cat-napped. Luckily it was a section that I had already done in the lab so I didn't miss anything. I woke up when he stopped talking. And at one point, Stuart and mum were talking in the kitchen and I had to sit with my ear right beside the laptop in order to hear the instructor. But, I can go to the bathroom whenever I need to and I can still hear the instructor, right up to the bathroom. So I'm not missing as much.
> My cold seems to have developed into something else. I"m still taking Buckley's because my nose just won't stop. And I'm running hot and cold. It's probably a good thing that I'm at home.
> On the knitting front, I did a few more rows on the MKAL and even did a frew on the brioche project.


Glad the training is coming along okay. Sorry you're not feeling so great. Sending many warm and healing hugs and lots of love to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I think I missed out in the birthday wishes, so please send mine even if they are late.


Thank you, I'll let him know! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't think I need new hardware, and I might be able to put one of the free Source Operating System's like Google, or one that my dad used to use ...... I can't think of the name of it, atm, but most of them are free, and work as well as, if not better than, Windows programs. Then I won't have to spend any money on my very old computer, but if it doesn't work, then I will look at alternatives. :sm23: :sm23:


We tried the Linux operating system on some of our computers, but had difficulty getting drivers for our old printers, tablets and scanners. When work had a reduced software licensing program on, I bought a bunch of Windows licenses for less than student prices. Mum didn't want her computer updated, so she is going to have to do something soon, because her windows 7 can't be updated anymore. She keeps saying that she wants a new computer, but hers isnt' that old. The laptop that I'm typing on is at least 5 years older than her computer.
RedHat operating system is popular but was just purchased by Microsoft, so it will probably will not be free for much longer.


----------



## nitz8catz

My KP is soo slow. I'm posting and it's spinning and spinning and spinning.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's chilly here this morning, but not quite as much as the past few days. Will be off in a couple of hours for my trek to Olympia. Will check in when I can. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

My KP is soo slow. I'm posting and it's spinning and spinning and spinning.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My KP is soo slow. I'm posting and it's spinning and spinning and spinning.


Mine is, too, so I'm going to sign off. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly here this morning, but not quite as much as the past few days. Will be off in a couple of hours for my trek to Olympia. Will check in when I can. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a good visit and a safe journey.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The Medical substance is legal here, since December 2017, but no doctor can legally prescribe it yet, apparently the doctors have to leap, and backflip, through some fairly tough stuff before they can be accredited to prescribe it; so I am under the radar a little for now, but I have a way get some sleep, now & then. I am getting some funds together, so that I can consult with an Interstate Naturopath, about this subject. Then I will see what direction I will take, but since I have begun this journey, my BP is down, quite a bit. :sm23: :sm23:


Hopefully you can find a way to cut the red tape if it's helping.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and chilly Surrey. Returned my friend's blending board yesterday, ordered one for myself and book me into a workshop on how to use one at Wonderwool in April. Spent a long time chatting to her and then came home and handspun some of the rolags I had made. They turned our really well.
> 
> I'm off to the dentis for a check up this morning and then it's back to the routine of supermarket shopping, fish and chips and Singing group this evening. So it myst be WEDNESDAY!
> 
> Happy day everyone. xx


Good luck with your new interest. I hope the dentist doesn't hurt you too much.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey London, we have 10'C today but it is going down to 6'C for the rest of the week. :sm03:
> 
> I'm off out with a friend today, somewhere inside, I think, probably a mall somewhere! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


Have a fun meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We are getting used to them, we have had similar temperatures for at least the last few years. I'm just glad that we don't get the winter Snows, that some of you get. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> The other town that equalled the temperature in my town was Tarcoola, further from the green belts than we are, and they were also the hottest town in the world today, with an official Temperature of 49°C today. I would love to know what their real temperature was! :sm06: :sm06:


We just saw on TV how they were keeping the animals at the zoo chilled with ice, cold water sprays and frozen fish.
It all looks too hot for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now and get set up for the training.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. How big an area are they clearing. Many acres I assume. 
Hope you enjoy your snooker today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly wet, dull Wales. The timber lorries have started, had two already, knew they would wait until it was wet, it spreads the mud much easier. Nothing planned for today except knitting and snooker. Have a good one whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## jinx

It must be the time of year for computers to need passwords. I have never needed my password until yesterday. Thankfully it accepted the password I gave it. I hate when it decides to update without my permission. Good luck installing a new operating system.


Xiang said:


> the laptop you bought must be a good one, or the computers at work might need a bit of upgrading. I can't open my desktop atm, as it keeps telling me I need a password, but it won't acceptthe one I had, soI have to take it back to start, and reload everything. Before I do that though, I need to get a legal OS, because the bloke who worked on it previously, thought he was doing us a favour, by putting a pirate OS on our computer. So now I need a new OS, before I can fix the computer. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Hoping Monday brings you a quick easy solution to your eye issues.


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, potatoes were safely delivered. Will see on Monday what needs to be done to my eye. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Morning. I hope you have a grand time wherever you go and whatever you do. Keep it legal, okay. ;^)


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very grey London, we have 10'C today but it is going down to 6'C for the rest of the week. :sm03:
> 
> I'm off out with a friend today, somewhere inside, I think, probably a mall somewhere! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the dentist finds only good things. I am off to the dentist also. A tooth chipped while I was flossing. Hm. I thought flossing was good for your teeth. I know it was not the flossing that caused it. It remind me of when I was young and bit into a marshmallow and my front tooth fell out.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and chilly Surrey. Returned my friend's blending board yesterday, ordered one for myself and book me into a workshop on how to use one at Wonderwool in April. Spent a long time chatting to her and then came home and handspun some of the rolags I had made. They turned our really well.
> 
> I'm off to the dentis for a check up this morning and then it's back to the routine of supermarket shopping, fish and chips and Singing group this evening. So it myst be WEDNESDAY!
> 
> Happy day everyone. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Training at home certainly has it pluses and minuses. 
Hope whatever is developing from your cold is short lived.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There was freezing rain last night and there are some lazy flakes drifting around but not accumulating. Temperatures are dropping. Snow is expected everyone of the next 5 days.
> Training at home was interesting. The kitties joined me on the couch and we all cat-napped. Luckily it was a section that I had already done in the lab so I didn't miss anything. I woke up when he stopped talking. And at one point, Stuart and mum were talking in the kitchen and I had to sit with my ear right beside the laptop in order to hear the instructor. But, I can go to the bathroom whenever I need to and I can still hear the instructor, right up to the bathroom. So I'm not missing as much.
> My cold seems to have developed into something else. I"m still taking Buckley's because my nose just won't stop. And I'm running hot and cold. It's probably a good thing that I'm at home.
> On the knitting front, I did a few more rows on the MKAL and even did a frew on the brioche project.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Enjoy your trek and the visit with your family.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's chilly here this morning, but not quite as much as the past few days. Will be off in a couple of hours for my trek to Olympia. Will check in when I can. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. How big an area are they clearing. Many acres I assume.
> Hope you enjoy your snooker today.


Not a massive area as they cleared a lot a couple of years ago, a tract up the side of our house and a biggish area down at the bottom of our garden. 6 loads of logs gone already today. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. The sun is shining in my little corner of the world. Today is going to be a good day. I had 8 hours of interrupted sleep last night. I have not slept that long in 20 years. Since I have started taking something new to me my sleep has improved greatly. The most interrupted sleep I have been getting for years is 4 hours. Right now some nights are still 3 or 4 hours, but hoping 8 hours becomes my norm. Amazing how different ones day is when they get a reasonable hours of rest.
Hope your have a WW. Wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.

Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:58 am EST and 1'C (34'F). There was freezing rain last night and there are some lazy flakes drifting around but not accumulating. Temperatures are dropping. Snow is expected everyone of the next 5 days.
> Training at home was interesting. The kitties joined me on the couch and we all cat-napped. Luckily it was a section that I had already done in the lab so I didn't miss anything. I woke up when he stopped talking. And at one point, Stuart and mum were talking in the kitchen and I had to sit with my ear right beside the laptop in order to hear the instructor. But, I can go to the bathroom whenever I need to and I can still hear the instructor, right up to the bathroom. So I'm not missing as much.
> My cold seems to have developed into something else. I"m still taking Buckley's because my nose just won't stop. And I'm running hot and cold. It's probably a good thing that I'm at home.
> On the knitting front, I did a few more rows on the MKAL and even did a frew on the brioche project.


Oh dear, fancy going sick when you're already getting time off going to work!! Just kidding, hope you get over this, whatever it is, really quickly!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you have a grand time wherever you go and whatever you do. Keep it legal, okay. ;^)


Good job I didn't read that before I went out!!! :sm12: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good evening my friends, I'm boosted up again in the battery area so here I go.
> 
> I found out yesterday that kethleen my little 94 yr old knitting pal has got stomach cancer and its spread. I don't quite know if she's come home from hospital or is still in. Poor little soul. She's so lovely. Still gets her hair done and make up on. I just adore her. I also found out yesterday that a woman I worked with died on Sunday , they seem to be dropping off like flies around here.
> 
> On a better note. I went to over 60's and won £52 and we had our Christmas buffet. It was very nice thankyou. So that's going into my holiday purse. I'm saving for a train ticket.
> 
> I know I've more to tell you but I can't think what it is... I might think as I'm catching up.


£52. You did well.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the dentist finds only good things. I am off to the dentist also. A tooth chipped while I was flossing. Hm. I thought flossing was good for your teeth. I know it was not the flossing that caused it. It remind me of when I was young and bit into a marshmallow and my front tooth fell out.


Yep, when they're gonna go, they're gonna go! I have broken or chipped teeth on Extra Strong Mints, pork scratchings and nail polish tops - don't ask!!! I also used to break thread with my teeth and that caused a tiny chip. I have a mouthful of chips!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. The sun is shining in my little corner of the world. Today is going to be a good day. I had 8 hours of interrupted sleep last night. I have not slept that long in 20 years. Since I have started taking something new to me my sleep has improved greatly. The most interrupted sleep I have been getting for years is 4 hours. Right now some nights are still 3 or 4 hours, but hoping 8 hours becomes my norm. Amazing how different ones day is when they get a reasonable hours of rest.
> Hope your have a WW. Wonderful Wednesday.


WW is Weight Watchers over here now, apparently!! So pleased you got a good night, I can just imagine how wonderful that must have felt! Here's to many more of those!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yep, when they're gonna go, they're gonna go! I have broken or chipped teeth on Extra Strong Mints, pork scratchings and nail polish tops - don't ask!!! I also used to break thread with my teeth and that caused a tiny chip. I have a mouthful of chips!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I had mine with fish. Hope you had a good day xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and chilly Surrey. Returned my friend's blending board yesterday, ordered one for myself and book me into a workshop on how to use one at Wonderwool in April. Spent a long time chatting to her and then came home and handspun some of the rolags I had made. They turned our really well.
> 
> I'm off to the dentis for a check up this morning and then it's back to the routine of supermarket shopping, fish and chips and Singing group this evening. So it myst be WEDNESDAY!
> 
> Happy day everyone. xx


It must be as we were at the airport this morning. It rained off all but the rescue helicopter.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


I love the last felt, heather, grass and a blue sky!! That looks interesting and at least I know what a rolag is now! During my research for those boards, there are some on Ebay for about £100, is that a lot? They look like teazle brushes!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I had mine with fish. Hope you had a good day xx


Yes thank you, managed to get a few bits I couldn't get locally and found a Hobbycraft so bought some more cream yarn for another chairback!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


You have been having fun.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Yep, when they're gonna go, they're gonna go! I have broken or chipped teeth on Extra Strong Mints, pork scratchings and nail polish tops - don't ask!!! I also used to break thread with my teeth and that caused a tiny chip. I have a mouthful of chips!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Nail polish tops sounds reasonable. After all our teeth are our third hand, right?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> WW is Weight Watchers over here now, apparently!! So pleased you got a good night, I can just imagine how wonderful that must have felt! Here's to many more of those!!![/quote
> 
> Or White Widow, or wide width, or wrong word, or worldwide, or world war, or wonder woman, or this one I think you will like white wine. :sm04:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I love the last felt, heather, grass and a blue sky!! That looks interesting and at least I know what a rolag is now! During my research for those boards, there are some on Ebay for about £100, is that a lot? They look like teazle brushes!! xxxx


They are a bit more than that, but I do have a birthday coming up so Mr P has ordered one.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. The sun is shining in my little corner of the world. Today is going to be a good day. I had 8 hours of interrupted sleep last night. I have not slept that long in 20 years. Since I have started taking something new to me my sleep has improved greatly. The most interrupted sleep I have been getting for years is 4 hours. Right now some nights are still 3 or 4 hours, but hoping 8 hours becomes my norm. Amazing how different ones day is when they get a reasonable hours of rest.
> Hope your have a WW. Wonderful Wednesday.


Congratulations, welcome to my world of sleep. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yep, when they're gonna go, they're gonna go! I have broken or chipped teeth on Extra Strong Mints, pork scratchings and nail polish tops - don't ask!!! I also used to break thread with my teeth and that caused a tiny chip. I have a mouthful of chips!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


You should never be hungry then. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Congratulations, welcome to my world of sleep. xx :sm23: :sm23:


It is funny how confused I get as to what time of day it is. It is 11:30 and I have not had breakfast yet. I am use to being up for 5 or 6 hours before eating. I will eat lunch now and be glad as I did not need the calories from breakfast anyhow. I can also see my old personalty coming back. Yesterday I cursed and threw the Tupperware container of pasta across the floor I realized I was getting some on my spunk, energy, and personalty back. Not necessarily a good thing. :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> You should never be hungry then. xxxx :sm23:


Good one Jacky. It took me some time, but I got it. We do not call them chips so it took me longer to "get it."


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It is funny how confused I get as to what time of day it is. It is 11:30 and I have not had breakfast yet. I am use to being up for 5 or 6 hours before eating. I will eat lunch now and be glad as I did not need the calories from breakfast anyhow. I can also see my old personalty coming back. Yesterday I cursed and threw the Tupperware container of pasta across the floor I realized I was getting some on my spunk, energy, and personalty back. Not necessarily a good thing. :sm04: :sm23:


Good for you. Xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


Love the beaded Daisy's they are my favorite, the spinning looks good!


----------



## jinx

The daisy's are splendid, the rolag sausages look great. The felting is fantastic.


PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


----------



## binkbrice

I spent the day very tired and had to drive DS to the surgeon for his follow up and he released him, so he is starting his job next week!
Then I had to take Michael to the doctor as he kept running a fever of 102 through the night Monday and he has strep throat no school till Friday then long weekend and his birthday is Monday he will be 6????


----------



## grandma susan

Kits me girls. Today Donna treasure came and as she can climb and I can't I asked her to take my net curtains down. I only have them at the kitchen window and the front door, so as she did then I gave them 20min wash in the washer. When she came to put them back the rain fell off the window. I now need some glue to fix it back on. John has been out today and I know he'll have some, I feel really exposed, not that anyone can see in really, not as if I'm in a street.

I've not gone up to Stephens because there's snow and ice forecast tomorrow and it means I'd be stuck up there. It's difficult getting little car out when it's like that.

I went in to see Karen today and had a drink of chocolate with her. And a good bit chat and giggle. Donna was talking to Kathleen's daughter yesterday who used to be a nurse and she says that Kathleen's still in hospital and they are giving her radiology bless her. They've found the secondary cancer in her stomach but not sure where the main one is...I don't undertand that. How can you have radiology if you don't know where it is? I think it's in her lungs, could be wrong, but she's been so terribly out of breath since novemberish.

That's all my news today. Tomorrow is a pamper day and nothing planned. Hope you are all ok. You mean so much to me.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


I like the beads they are gorgeous, I'm still not sure of the felt. I'm not being rude cos I am only happy to see whatever you make, it's just I prefer your beads. Am I digging a big hole for myself? Luv u


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> £52. You did well.


I notice today, the enquirer into the shoreham fatalities have begun. They say it's four years. I never understand why someone has to wait that length of time for a court case. It doesn't seem as long as that to me. It was. Rey sad.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It is funny how confused I get as to what time of day it is. It is 11:30 and I have not had breakfast yet. I am use to being up for 5 or 6 hours before eating. I will eat lunch now and be glad as I did not need the calories from breakfast anyhow. I can also see my old personalty coming back. Yesterday I cursed and threw the Tupperware container of pasta across the floor I realized I was getting some on my spunk, energy, and personalty back. Not necessarily a good thing. :sm04: :sm23:


Oh I don't know, chucking things across the room sounds pretty good to me. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I don't know, chucking things across the room sounds pretty good to me. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


It was satisfying. Especially since Mr. Wonderful swept up the mess and put things into the pantry. Then this a.m. when I was cleaning the bathroom and washing his dirt off the bar of soap I remembered his kindness of yesterday and did not complain.
:sm01: :sm02: :sm05:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I like the beads they are gorgeous, I'm still not sure of the felt. I'm not being rude cos I am only happy to see whatever you make, it's just I prefer your beads. Am I digging a big hole for myself? Luv u


YES!! Xx ????????????????????????but I know what you mean and I still luv u xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> It was satisfying. Especially since Mr. Wonderful swept up the mess and put things into the pantry. Then this a.m. when I was cleaning the bathroom and washing his dirt off the bar of soap I remembered his kindness of yesterday and did not complain.
> :sm01: :sm02: :sm05:


Ha ha, washing the soap sounds funny, but I know what you mean. Just looked out and it's snowing here, hopefully it won't last long but the grass is white already. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

We had such beautiful weather today. It is cold, but not windy and the sun is shining. The trip to the dentist was not painful until I went to pay the bill.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We had such beautiful weather today. It is cold, but not windy and the sun is shining. The trip to the dentist was not painful until I went to pay the bill.


Glad it wasn't painful, apart from the bill, don't know how we would cope with medical bills. I think it's stop snowing thank goodness. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad it wasn't painful, apart from the bill, don't know how we would cope with medical bills. I think it's stop snowing thank goodness. xx


Glad it stopped snowing, for now. The snow storm should stop south of us tonight. 
We do not pay for regular dental check ups and x-rays. But if you chip a tooth you pay. I tried drinking some water and dribbled down my shirt. :sm06: :sm16: Must still be numb.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Glad it stopped snowing, for now. The snow storm should stop south of us tonight.
> We do not pay for regular dental check ups and x-rays. But if you chip a tooth you pay. I tried drinking some water and dribbled down my shirt. :sm06: :sm16: Must still be numb.


Some dentists do work for the National Health service but a lot don't which means you have to pay or travel miles to find one that does, but at least the rest of our health services are free. Better wear a bib for a bit longer by the sounds of it. xx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Some dentists do work for the National Health service but a lot don't which means you have to pay or travel miles to find one that does, but at least the rest of our health services are free. Better wear a bib for a bit longer by the sounds of it. xx :sm23: :sm15:


No comment on paying for medical treatment.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Some dentists do work for the National Health service but a lot don't which means you have to pay or travel miles to find one that does, but at least the rest of our health services are free. Better wear a bib for a bit longer by the sounds of it. xx :sm23: :sm15:


It's the same here, Medical is on our Medicare, but Dental is not covered. We do however, have a scheme where we go to the Community Dentist. which gives children under 18 free dental, to get a voucher which gives dental care for a nominal fee, but the adult accessing this must have a Health -0Care Card, the only problemo with this, is that it can take a very long time to get an appointment, but I think emergency conditions are treated differently, I hope so anyway, I haven't had to test that one out yet! :sm04:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We tried the Linux operating system on some of our computers, but had difficulty getting drivers for our old printers, tablets and scanners. When work had a reduced software licensing program on, I bought a bunch of Windows licenses for less than student prices. Mum didn't want her computer updated, so she is going to have to do something soon, because her windows 7 can't be updated anymore. She keeps saying that she wants a new computer, but hers isnt' that old. The laptop that I'm typing on is at least 5 years older than her computer.
> RedHat operating system is popular but was just purchased by Microsoft, so it will probably will not be free for much longer.


The one that dad was using had one program called something like "Ubuntu", but I have forgotten how it is spelt now, So I have to do a bit of searching. I have used it before, but I wasn't brave enough to completely change over.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My KP is soo slow. I'm posting and it's spinning and spinning and spinning.


Has your internet improved yet? :sm13: I suppose it did improve, cos your post got through. :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Hopefully you can find a way to cut the red tape if it's helping.


I'm hoping that also. I have tried it once, and I was pain free for the rest of the day, for the first time in a long time, and I want to have that back again. I no longer have to worry about whether my medication will affect my work abilities, or my driving, so if it is viable, I can just go for it. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We just saw on TV how they were keeping the animals at the zoo chilled with ice, cold water sprays and frozen fish.
> It all looks too hot for me.


It was for too hot yesterday, but today is a little cooler, although the animals will still be getting the ice treatments, & I think that it might be happening for a little while yet! :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now and get set up for the training.
> Everyone have a great day.


Enjoy your training! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a massive area as they cleared a lot a couple of years ago, a tract up the side of our house and a biggish area down at the bottom of our garden. 6 loads of logs gone already today. xx


Would they leave some for you, if you asked marly, or gave them some nice home baked cake? :sm06: :sm06: :sm07: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. The sun is shining in my little corner of the world. Today is going to be a good day. I had 8 hours of interrupted sleep last night. I have not slept that long in 20 years. Since I have started taking something new to me my sleep has improved greatly. The most interrupted sleep I have been getting for years is 4 hours. Right now some nights are still 3 or 4 hours, but hoping 8 hours becomes my norm. Amazing how different ones day is when they get a reasonable hours of rest.
> Hope your have a WW. Wonderful Wednesday.


I agree with you, I actually got 10 hrs sleep last night, AND I was asleep before 1_0 o am, which is very unusual for me!! That was also without any self medications :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


Wow you have been very industrious. It is a little too warm, even in the car conditioning for me to do any spinning, just yet. So I am waiting for some caller weather!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold and at the moment sunny Wales although we have had a snow flurry already this morning. Have decided to go shopping today just in case. I think I really, really need to go to the yarn shop I just don't have the colours I want for my next mosaic scarf. Finished my no purl scarf last night and started an 1898 hat but haven't done much of it so if I can get what I want this morning I might frog it. Wood men are working hard this morning but haven't seen any lorries yet, will probably meet them head on when we go out. Have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Got a clean bill of health and a polish at the dentist. Shopping done and fish and chips enjoyed.
> 
> Here's a few photos of what I've been up to so far this week.


Beautiful work????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although an hour ago it was snowing hard. Luckily it didn't settle. Had a great time at singing last night, it was good to get back after the Christmas break.

I'm starting Tia Chi classes today with a couple of my WI friends. Not quite sure what to expect but I'll report back later.

Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> It was for too hot yesterday, but today is a little cooler, although the animals will still be getting the ice treatments, & I think that it might be happening for a little while yet! :sm06:


Glad to hear your temperatures are now more bearable.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold and at the moment sunny Wales although we have had a snow flurry already this morning. Have decided to go shopping today just in case. I think I really, really need to go to the yarn shop I just don't have the colours I want for my next mosaic scarf. Finished my no purl scarf last night and started an 1898 hat but haven't done much of it so if I can get what I want this morning I might frog it. Wood men are working hard this morning but haven't seen any lorries yet, will probably meet them head on when we go out. Have a good day. xx


Morning. Going shopping and getting out of the house for a bit sounds like a good idea. Hoping you find exactly the yarn you need/want. Have you seen this post on the main section? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584082-1.html This is the way I make the 1898 hat. Only I never wrote down the directions. Just have the earflap go around the back of the head to cover the neck.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although an hour ago it was snowing hard. Luckily it didn't settle. Had a great time at singing last night, it was good to get back after the Christmas break.
> 
> I'm starting Tia Chi classes today with a couple of my WI friends. Not quite sure what to expect but I'll report back later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Morning. Waiting for a report on how the Tia Chi class went. It sounds like a fun way to spend time with friends.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nail polish tops sounds reasonable. After all our teeth are our third hand, right?


Yep, you got it! My only defence is that I was young and thought teeth were meant to be used as tools!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> WW is Weight Watchers over here now, apparently!! So pleased you got a good night, I can just imagine how wonderful that must have felt! Here's to many more of those!!![/quote
> 
> Or White Widow, or wide width, or wrong word, or worldwide, or world war, or wonder woman, or this one I think you will like white wine. :sm04:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit early but go on then!! Cheers!! xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> They are a bit more than that, but I do have a birthday coming up so Mr P has ordered one.


Spoiled brat!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You should never be hungry then. xxxx :sm23:


Sadly, I'm always hungry!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is funny how confused I get as to what time of day it is. It is 11:30 and I have not had breakfast yet. I am use to being up for 5 or 6 hours before eating. I will eat lunch now and be glad as I did not need the calories from breakfast anyhow. I can also see my old personalty coming back. Yesterday I cursed and threw the Tupperware container of pasta across the floor I realized I was getting some on my spunk, energy, and personalty back. Not necessarily a good thing. :sm04: :sm23:


Better than becoming a zombie through lack of sleep?! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good one Jacky. It took me some time, but I got it. We do not call them chips so it took me longer to "get it."


I think what you call chips, we call crisps and what we call chips, you call fries?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Better than becoming a zombie through lack of sleep?! :sm09:


You are so wise. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I spent the day very tired and had to drive DS to the surgeon for his follow up and he released him, so he is starting his job next week!
> Then I had to take Michael to the doctor as he kept running a fever of 102 through the night Monday and he has strep throat no school till Friday then long weekend and his birthday is Monday he will be 6????


Hope you can catch up on some rest today! Glad GS is mended and back to work! Hope Michael feels better and gets back to school very soon, for your sake as well as his! Six already? wow, that time has flown!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Kits me girls. Today Donna treasure came and as she can climb and I can't I asked her to take my net curtains down. I only have them at the kitchen window and the front door, so as she did then I gave them 20min wash in the washer. When she came to put them back the rain fell off the window. I now need some glue to fix it back on. John has been out today and I know he'll have some, I feel really exposed, not that anyone can see in really, not as if I'm in a street.
> 
> I've not gone up to Stephens because there's snow and ice forecast tomorrow and it means I'd be stuck up there. It's difficult getting little car out when it's like that.
> 
> I went in to see Karen today and had a drink of chocolate with her. And a good bit chat and giggle. Donna was talking to Kathleen's daughter yesterday who used to be a nurse and she says that Kathleen's still in hospital and they are giving her radiology bless her. They've found the secondary cancer in her stomach but not sure where the main one is...I don't undertand that. How can you have radiology if you don't know where it is? I think it's in her lungs, could be wrong, but she's been so terribly out of breath since novemberish.
> 
> That's all my news today. Tomorrow is a pamper day and nothing planned. Hope you are all ok. You mean so much to me.


Hi Susan, you do right to stay home if the weather's going to be bad, hope you've got food and yarn supplies in!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think what you call chips, we call crisps and what we call chips, you call fries?


Yes. Several things are called chips over here. A piece of wood, a piece broken off a tooth, a golf shot, and a variety of crispy snack foods including potato chips.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I notice today, the enquirer into the shoreham fatalities have begun. They say it's four years. I never understand why someone has to wait that length of time for a court case. It doesn't seem as long as that to me. It was. Rey sad.


Wow, 4 years? As you say, surely it can't take that long to get all the facts together? Very hard for those that were involved to have to wait that long xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It was satisfying. Especially since Mr. Wonderful swept up the mess and put things into the pantry. Then this a.m. when I was cleaning the bathroom and washing his dirt off the bar of soap I remembered his kindness of yesterday and did not complain.
> :sm01: :sm02: :sm05:


I try to do that too but it doesn't often work!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We had such beautiful weather today. It is cold, but not windy and the sun is shining. The trip to the dentist was not painful until I went to pay the bill.


Ouch! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad it wasn't painful, apart from the bill, don't know how we would cope with medical bills. I think it's stop snowing thank goodness. xx


I've paid my dentist an awful amount of money over the last few years!!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold and at the moment sunny Wales although we have had a snow flurry already this morning. Have decided to go shopping today just in case. I think I really, really need to go to the yarn shop I just don't have the colours I want for my next mosaic scarf. Finished my no purl scarf last night and started an 1898 hat but haven't done much of it so if I can get what I want this morning I might frog it. Wood men are working hard this morning but haven't seen any lorries yet, will probably meet them head on when we go out. Have a good day. xx


You too, very wise to get supplies in!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although an hour ago it was snowing hard. Luckily it didn't settle. Had a great time at singing last night, it was good to get back after the Christmas break.
> 
> I'm starting Tia Chi classes today with a couple of my WI friends. Not quite sure what to expect but I'll report back later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Snow? No!!! We started off very grey and wet but it's bright and sunny here now but very cold. Enjoy your Tai Chi, I think I have said before that my sister did it for years until she moved house and found it very therapeutic, hope you find the same!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Going shopping and getting out of the house for a bit sounds like a good idea. Hoping you find exactly the yarn you need/want. Have you seen this post on the main section? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584082-1.html This is the way I make the 1898 hat. Only I never wrote down the directions. Just have the earflap go around the back of the head to cover the neck.


Thanks for that, might give it go!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yes. Several things are called chips over here. A piece of wood, a piece broken off a tooth, a golf shot, and a variety of crispy snack foods including potato chips.


We also go with the wood, tooth thing and golf but the fries are the nicest and naughtiest!!!


----------



## London Girl

Oops, did I drive everyone away by rambling on for so long? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm off to do a bit extra at the shop in a minute as the boss is taking her DH to see the Tina Turner musical in London this afternoon. My buddy Miriam will be there too so it will be quite nice!! 

Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you all later!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad to hear your temperatures are now more bearable.


Well they are supposed to be a little more bearable, but tonight it is too hot for me to sleep in my bedroom, so I am back in my lounge room, in my recliner, with the evaporative breeze blowing strai get on me; it is much better for me. The temperature was slightly lower than yesterday, but the cloud cover had made it feel about the same as yesterday. Our new Solar Power plant was switched on, just before the heat wave began, otherwise I think a lot of people might have lost their power, because of the increased use. I think that was only finished somewhere around September last year. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yep, you got it! My only defence is that I was young and thought teeth were meant to be used as tools!!


Oh ... Aren't they a part of our inbuilt tools? I still use them, occasionally! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Better than becoming a zombie through lack of sleep?! :sm09:


I thought I had my sleep sorted; sadly my brain was having a land of me! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: 
Back to the drawing board. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think what you call chips, we call crisps and what we call chips, you call fries?


That sounds about right, and now, the people who have a lot of McDonalds, Hungry Jacks or KFC here, are also using the American terms. The younger generations use so many American terms, that we are gradually losing our Australian terms. It's abit sad really, some people actually sound like they are American, rather than Australian. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that, might give it go!!


June, did you get that pattern to open? I downloaded it, but it wouldn't open for me, but I don't think it would be too hard to do! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Spoiled brat!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Yep! But I'm worth it.xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning. Waiting for a report on how the Tia Chi class went. It sounds like a fun way to spend time with friends.


Back home now and having a much needed coffee. The class was good. I did quite well with the steps and I did quite well with the arms, but then we had to put the steps and arms together. It all went a bit pear shaped from there and my brain now hurts, but we have been told with practice it will become second nature. Now off to see if I can find it on Youtube. That is after we've been out to a couple of antique shops. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:43 am EST and -11'C (12'F). It is cloudy at the moment with snow to start soon.
Yesterday I kept seeing fluffy flakes out the window, but none of it settled in the backyard.
The other fellow from work who is also on the training, finally gave up on his work laptop and went to his home computer. The work computers and laptops are so locked down, I couldn't start the training at all and he has been fighting to get the training completed. I've already put in a complaint at work and will be working with someone from the security team to get this fixed. We shouldn't be forced to use our own equipment for training that work paid for.
I only got a couple of rows done on the MKAL shawl. The kitties wanted attention. I did get a few rows in on the Knit Night sweater. I've got a few wonky stitches around the neckline at the wrap and turn stitches. I hope they block out.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Back home now and having a much needed coffee. The class was good. I did quite well with the steps and I did quite well with the arms, but then we had to put the steps and arms together. It all went a bit pear shaped from there and my brain now hurts, but we have been told with practice it will become second nature. Now off to see if I can find it on Youtube. That is after we've been out to a couple of antique shops. xx


There is a Tai Chi class that practices in one of the parks along the train route on the way to Toronto. They all look so coordinated. Good luck with YouTube.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That sounds about right, and now, the people who have a lot of McDonalds, Hungry Jacks or KFC here, are also using the American terms. The younger generations use so many American terms, that we are gradually losing our Australian terms. It's abit sad really, some people actually sound like they are American, rather than Australian. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Try living beside the States. Keeping our distinct culture has been difficult. Southern Ontario is particularly bad for assimilation.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Oh ... Aren't they a part of our inbuilt tools? I still use them, occasionally! :sm23: :sm23:


I try not to use my teeth. I have chips on the edges of the front teeth from using them when I should have used other tools.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well they are supposed to be a little more bearable, but tonight it is too hot for me to sleep in my bedroom, so I am back in my lounge room, in my recliner, with the evaporative breeze blowing strai get on me; it is much better for me. The temperature was slightly lower than yesterday, but the cloud cover had made it feel about the same as yesterday. Our new Solar Power plant was switched on, just before the heat wave began, otherwise I think a lot of people might have lost their power, because of the increased use. I think that was only finished somewhere around September last year. :sm24: :sm24:


We had to cancel some of the solar power plants around here. We have too much green energy at the moment. Much more than demand. We haven't had brown outs in the summer for many years now.
I hope your weather continues to become more comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oops, did I drive everyone away by rambling on for so long? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm off to do a bit extra at the shop in a minute as the boss is taking her DH to see the Tina Turner musical in London this afternoon. My buddy Miriam will be there too so it will be quite nice!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you all later!! xxxxxxxxx


I hope you have a good time at the shop.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've paid my dentist an awful amount of money over the last few years!!! :sm14: xxxx


Too bad that wasn't covered under insurance. It isn't covered over here either unless you buy extra insurance at a high price.
Less and less is being covered by the government. Not good as I'm going to need more medical as I age. I should check what Nova Scotia covers.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fun time. Sort of like patting your tummy and rubbing your head at the same time?



PurpleFi said:


> Back home now and having a much needed coffee. The class was good. I did quite well with the steps and I did quite well with the arms, but then we had to put the steps and arms together. It all went a bit pear shaped from there and my brain now hurts, but we have been told with practice it will become second nature. Now off to see if I can find it on Youtube. That is after we've been out to a couple of antique shops. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:43 am EST and -11'C (12'F). It is cloudy at the moment with snow to start soon.
> Yesterday I kept seeing fluffy flakes out the window, but none of it settled in the backyard.
> The other fellow from work who is also on the training, finally gave up on his work laptop and went to his home computer. The work computers and laptops are so locked down, I couldn't start the training at all and he has been fighting to get the training completed. I've already put in a complaint at work and will be working with someone from the security team to get this fixed. We shouldn't be forced to use our own equipment for training that work paid for.
> I only got a couple of rows done on the MKAL shawl. The kitties wanted attention. I did get a few rows in on the Knit Night sweater. I've got a few wonky stitches around the neckline at the wrap and turn stitches. I hope they block out.


It certainly sounds reasonable that the training should be done at work on their equipment. 
Glad you have your knitting and kitties to relax with after a stress filled day.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Going shopping and getting out of the house for a bit sounds like a good idea. Hoping you find exactly the yarn you need/want. Have you seen this post on the main section? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584082-1.html This is the way I make the 1898 hat. Only I never wrote down the directions. Just have the earflap go around the back of the head to cover the neck.


Thanks for that. I've never made one of these 1898 hats. My favourite hat is crocheted in the knit stitch (or waistcoat stitch) and double layered. It also unfolds into a bag to put your mitts and scarf in while you are in the store. I made this one years' ago from a crochet world magazine that is out of print and I can't find now.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although an hour ago it was snowing hard. Luckily it didn't settle. Had a great time at singing last night, it was good to get back after the Christmas break.
> 
> I'm starting Tia Chi classes today with a couple of my WI friends. Not quite sure what to expect but I'll report back later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold and at the moment sunny Wales although we have had a snow flurry already this morning. Have decided to go shopping today just in case. I think I really, really need to go to the yarn shop I just don't have the colours I want for my next mosaic scarf. Finished my no purl scarf last night and started an 1898 hat but haven't done much of it so if I can get what I want this morning I might frog it. Wood men are working hard this morning but haven't seen any lorries yet, will probably meet them head on when we go out. Have a good day. xx


I hope you don't run into the lorries.
Have fun shopping for yarn.
I'm going to have to move my shopping from Saturday to Sunday as we are expecting a snow dump.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I agree with you, I actually got 10 hrs sleep last night, AND I was asleep before 1_0 o am, which is very unusual for me!! That was also without any self medications :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's great.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Enjoy your training! :sm23: :sm24:


Thanks. Going well now that I'm using my own equipment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Has your internet improved yet? :sm13: I suppose it did improve, cos your post got through. :sm24:


It's back to normal today. It was only KP yesterday as the training was not affected at all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Going shopping and getting out of the house for a bit sounds like a good idea. Hoping you find exactly the yarn you need/want. Have you seen this post on the main section? https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-584082-1.html This is the way I make the 1898 hat. Only I never wrote down the directions. Just have the earflap go around the back of the head to cover the neck.


Shopping all done and did manage to get some yarn, not quite what I had in mind but it will do. Yes I saw that pattern for the 1898 hat, didn't read it through but did think if you just continued the ear flaps right around the back it should work. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The one that dad was using had one program called something like "Ubuntu", but I have forgotten how it is spelt now, So I have to do a bit of searching. I have used it before, but I wasn't brave enough to completely change over.


We actually started up an Ubuntu machine yesterday in training. That is a linux kernel and still free. If you have newer printers and other attachments, it will work fine. Finding drivers for older equipment so it will work with Ubuntu is a challenge.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It's the same here, Medical is on our Medicare, but Dental is not covered. We do however, have a scheme where we go to the Community Dentist. which gives children under 18 free dental, to get a voucher which gives dental care for a nominal fee, but the adult accessing this must have a Health -0Care Card, the only problemo with this, is that it can take a very long time to get an appointment, but I think emergency conditions are treated differently, I hope so anyway, I haven't had to test that one out yet! :sm04:


DD has access to a dentist at the Community Medical centre. She called to get an appointment to get her 2nd wisdom tooth removed and they asked her if she wanted to come in tomorrow. She said it wasn't an emergency so she would take a regular appointment. But I was surprised that they could get an emergency extraction in that quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

Our backyard has been invaded by a huge flock of starlings. And not the nice starlings that are in England. These are the greasy looking starlings that make way too much noise and frighten all the other birds away. 
I just noticed the time. I have to go now. Training is starting soon.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Sounds like a fun time. Sort of like patting your tummy and rubbing your head at the same time?


But harder????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Back home and we bought 2 lovely kitchen chsirs at the antique shop. And I got these...


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well they are supposed to be a little more bearable, but tonight it is too hot for me to sleep in my bedroom, so I am back in my lounge room, in my recliner, with the evaporative breeze blowing strai get on me; it is much better for me. The temperature was slightly lower than yesterday, but the cloud cover had made it feel about the same as yesterday. Our new Solar Power plant was switched on, just before the heat wave began, otherwise I think a lot of people might have lost their power, because of the increased use. I think that was only finished somewhere around September last year. :sm24: :sm24:


My friend in Pennsylvania is gearing up for -20 to -30 degrees C!! That is positively Arctic!! You two should get together somewhere in the middle!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Oh ... Aren't they a part of our inbuilt tools? I still use them, occasionally! :sm23: :sm23:


My teeth are becoming increasingly fragile so I try just to use them to bite and chew food now and nothing too chewy or crunchy at that!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That sounds about right, and now, the people who have a lot of McDonalds, Hungry Jacks or KFC here, are also using the American terms. The younger generations use so many American terms, that we are gradually losing our Australian terms. It's abit sad really, some people actually sound like they are American, rather than Australian. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I love the Aussie use of English, it's so inventive yet everyone knows what is meant and it reflects your upbeat attitude to life!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, did you get that pattern to open? I downloaded it, but it wouldn't open for me, but I don't think it would be too hard to do! :sm09: :sm09:


No, it wouldn't open for me but she has typed it out a bit further down the page from the link, I just copied it and pasted it into a Word document!x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Yep! But I'm worth it.xxxxxxxx


You certainly are!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back home now and having a much needed coffee. The class was good. I did quite well with the steps and I did quite well with the arms, but then we had to put the steps and arms together. It all went a bit pear shaped from there and my brain now hurts, but we have been told with practice it will become second nature. Now off to see if I can find it on Youtube. That is after we've been out to a couple of antique shops. xx


I always found that with a new routine in Zumba, it was feet or arms but very rarely both! I think our brains refuse to let us cope with anything too taxing!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Back home and we bought 2 lovely kitchen chsirs at the antique shop. And I got these...


Interesting!!!xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've come to bed because I'm in a cross mood. I'm not going into things, but sometimes I get cross because Alberts not here when little jobs need doing. I try my hardest but it doesn't always work so someone else decided to help me which is so kind of them but the make it ten times worse. I'm so great full for help but I'd be more great fun if it worked. Now that's my moan over and I sound ungrateful and I'm certainly not, but I told Alberts big photo off. I felt like crying but it didn't happen. God I need to find something to moan about.....luv yawl... Sorry for sounding off.


----------



## jinx

Sorry things did not go as planned. Hoping it can be made right with a little help from Stephen.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've come to bed because I'm in a cross mood. I'm not going into things, but sometimes I get cross because Alberts not here when little jobs need doing. I try my hardest but it doesn't always work so someone else decided to help me which is so kind of them but the make it ten times worse. I'm so great full for help but I'd be more great fun if it worked. Now that's my moan over and I sound ungrateful and I'm certainly not, but I told Alberts big photo off. I felt like crying but it didn't happen. God I need to find something to moan about.....luv yawl... Sorry for sounding off.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We actually started up an Ubuntu machine yesterday in training. That is a linux kernel and still free. If you have newer printers and other attachments, it will work fine. Finding drivers for older equipment so it will work with Ubuntu is a challenge.


Might I say that you've lost me girl,????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Back home and we bought 2 lovely kitchen chsirs at the antique shop. And I got these...


Are they for tatting?


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> DD has access to a dentist at the Community Medical centre. She called to get an appointment to get her 2nd wisdom tooth removed and they asked her if she wanted to come in tomorrow. She said it wasn't an emergency so she would take a regular appointment. But I was surprised that they could get an emergency extraction in that quickly.


I was also offered a same day appointment when I chipped my tooth. I was not in pain and it wasn't sharp so I waited 3 days. I think our dentist skips lunch on days when there is a real emergency.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> But harder????????????


I was watching a video for beginners. The first poses looked simple enough. Soon they got a bit more involved with arms and legs. When they included arms, legs, and breathing I picked up and my knitting and forgot about it.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Are they for tatting?


Weaving. Sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My friend in Pennsylvania is gearing up for -20 to -30 degrees C!! That is positively Arctic!! You two should get together somewhere in the middle!! xxxx


Nowhere near that here but don't think we got over zero in our valley, the grass is still white. It was +3 where we go shopping but our lane was pretty lethal coming home. xxxx


----------



## Islander

Good late afternoon, currently in the kitchen making Holubtsi aka cabbage rolls as beef mince was on sale this week. They really needs some ground pork and veal for flavour though. Instant Pot would probably do them up in a flash. The rain is back, doesn't bother me when I'm keeping busy. 
Josephine I think you lucked out finding those wonderful shuttles, they are beautiful in their own right. My pay as you go cellphone plan is ready to expire and I still have 379 minutes left out of 400. Really pointless having a cell here as there is no reception, but I will probably be out on the road more this year so renewed anyhow. Might even try texting this year. : ) You've probably gathered I'm not a phone person... I think what impresses me most is the camera in them! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good late afternoon, currently in the kitchen making Holubtsi aka cabbage rolls as beef mince was on sale this week. They really needs some ground pork and veal for flavour though. Instant Pot would probably do them up in a flash. The rain is back, doesn't bother me when I'm keeping busy.
> Josephine I think you lucked out finding those wonderful shuttles, they are beautiful in their own right. My pay as you go cellphone plan is ready to expire and I still have 379 minutes left out of 400. Really pointless having a cell here as there is no reception, but I will probably be out on the road more this year so renewed anyhow. Might even try texting this year. : ) You've probably gathered I'm not a phone person... I think what impresses me most is the camera in them! xoxoxo


Hi Trish, missed you lately. We've had a bit of snow and more forecast, hopefully not a lot though. I'm the same with my phone, no reception here but useful when one is out and about, which reminds me I must charge mine for Monday. We've got lamb this weekend as it was on sale, so will cut up some veg in a roasting dish, stick the lamb on top and roast it all in the oven. Hope all is OK. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> June, did you get that pattern to open? I downloaded it, but it wouldn't open for me, but I don't think it would be too hard to do! :sm09: :sm09:


If you scroll down on the thread she wrote it out in a post you could copy and paste!


----------



## jinx

Nice you dropped in to say hi. I imagine you are busy busy busy. Remember to take time for Trish. 
Yes the instant pot would do them up in a flash. I believe the flavor would also be better, but what do I know.\


Islander said:


> Good late afternoon, currently in the kitchen making Holubtsi aka cabbage rolls as beef mince was on sale this week. They really needs some ground pork and veal for flavour though. Instant Pot would probably do them up in a flash. The rain is back, doesn't bother me when I'm keeping busy.
> Josephine I think you lucked out finding those wonderful shuttles, they are beautiful in their own right. My pay as you go cellphone plan is ready to expire and I still have 379 minutes left out of 400. Really pointless having a cell here as there is no reception, but I will probably be out on the road more this year so renewed anyhow. Might even try texting this year. : ) You've probably gathered I'm not a phone person... I think what impresses me most is the camera in them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:43 am EST and -11'C (12'F). It is cloudy at the moment with snow to start soon.
> Yesterday I kept seeing fluffy flakes out the window, but none of it settled in the backyard.
> The other fellow from work who is also on the training, finally gave up on his work laptop and went to his home computer. The work computers and laptops are so locked down, I couldn't start the training at all and he has been fighting to get the training completed. I've already put in a complaint at work and will be working with someone from the security team to get this fixed. We shouldn't be forced to use our own equipment for training that work paid for.
> I only got a couple of rows done on the MKAL shawl. The kitties wanted attention. I did get a few rows in on the Knit Night sweater. I've got a few wonky stitches around the neckline at the wrap and turn stitches. I hope they block out.


I hope you get the computers at work sorted. I agree with you, that you shouldn't have to do the work at home, because the work computers are untenable.
Those wonky stitches will block out easily, all the ones that I have made, always come out looking good. 
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Try living beside the States. Keeping our distinct culture has been difficult. Southern Ontario is particularly bad for assimilation.


I agree, that would be so much harder. Whenever I hear my gk's using the American terms, I begin teaching them the Australian terms, and also introduce them to the Australian soft drinks. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I try not to use my teeth. I have chips on the edges of the front teeth from using them when I should have used other tools.


I do try not to use my teeth, but the cap on the milk cartons are too small to use my jar lid Loosener, or any other tool that I have in my arsenal. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had to cancel some of the solar power plants around here. We have too much green energy at the moment. Much more than demand. We haven't had brown outs in the summer for many years now.
> I hope your weather continues to become more comfortable.


thank you, we have a respite from the heat, with a very mild temperature of 25.3 C; and we don't get into the 40's until Tuesday, next week. So we are getting a good respite, this time, and now we we almost back to our highest winter temperatures!????????
Our previous PM w as trying to convince the population that the Renewable Power Sources were not Viable. He was also trying to convince us that coal power, was now a much cleaner power scource then it had been in previous times, and that the States that moved towards the renewable Power scources, would not have enough power to be able to supply their own population sufficiently, to be of any significant use. I think S.A. is ahead of the other states, in relation to the conversion to Solar Power. 
What is a brown out, is it the same as a blackout, or is it something different? Is it something the Govt does, so that a blackout doesn't happen?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oops, did I drive everyone away by rambling on for so long? I'm off to do a bit extra at the shop in a minute as the boss is taking her DH to see the Tina Turner musical in London this afternoon. My buddy Miriam will be there too so it will be quite nice!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I'll catch you all later!! xxxxxxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a good time at the shop.


It actually sounds like a fun place to work, when the boss isn't there! Hope it was a good day! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Got restarted.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We actually started up an Ubuntu machine yesterday in training. That is a linux kernel and still free. If you have newer printers and other attachments, it will work fine. Finding drivers for older equipment so it will work with Ubuntu is a challenge.


Thanks for that, now I just need to find it on a disc. I might still have one of dad's that I could use, I will just have to find it! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> DD has access to a dentist at the Community Medical centre. She called to get an appointment to get her 2nd wisdom tooth removed and they asked her if she wanted to come in tomorrow. She said it wasn't an emergency so she would take a regular appointment. But I was surprised that they could get an emergency extraction in that quickly.


I agree, that is very fast.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Back home and we bought 2 lovely kitchen chsirs at the antique shop. And I got these...


well done.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My friend in Pennsylvania is gearing up for -20 to -30 degrees C!! That is positively Arctic!! You two should get together somewhere in the middle!! xxxx


Wouldn't it be great, if we could combine the weather, so that we both had halfway decent temperatures. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I love the Aussie use of English, it's so inventive yet everyone knows what is meant and it reflects your upbeat attitude to life!!


That is definitely us! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Got restarted.


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Knit Night for me.


Hope your knit night is a wonderful, and you eather chat a lot, or get a lot of your project done. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We actually started up an Ubuntu machine yesterday in training. That is a linux kernel and still free. If you have newer printers and other attachments, it will work fine. Finding drivers for older equipment so it will work with Ubuntu is a challenge.





grandma susan said:


> Might I say that you've lost me girl,????????????????????


It's Ok Susan, I know what she is talking about! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Got restarted.


That is looking great, well done!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Got restarted.


Great, I must admit it looks a lot better at the beginning than the first one, good on you. xx


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, I must admit it looks a lot better at the beginning than the first one, good on you. xx


Thanks I'm much happier with it.


----------



## linkan

Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a very snowy Wales, -6 in the night and now it's snowing hard, the flakes are getting bigger though so perhaps it's warming up a bit, well perhaps not so cold. Hope it stops soon as we don't want to be snowed in on Monday and the road to the hospital goes over a steep mountain road, not funny in the snow. Started a different mosaic last night will try and post a picture in a minute. Have a good day, almost the weekend. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


----------



## jinx

Great restart.


linkan said:


> Got restarted.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Cold and snow is not good when one needs to take a road trip. Hoping by Monday everything is clear and you will have a safe snow free trek.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Wales, -6 in the night and now it's snowing hard, the flakes are getting bigger though so perhaps it's warming up a bit, well perhaps not so cold. Hope it stops soon as we don't want to be snowed in on Monday and the road to the hospital goes over a steep mountain road, not funny in the snow. Started a different mosaic last night will try and post a picture in a minute. Have a good day, almost the weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I do try not to use my teeth, but the cap on the milk cartons are too small to use my jar lid Loosener, or any other tool that I have in my arsenal. :sm23: :sm23:


I find putting a rubber band around the cap makes them a lot easier to unseal. Bet you do not call them rubber bands, elastics?


----------



## jinx

Brown out is less severe than a black out. Lights dim, but do not go out entirely.


Xiang said:


> thank you, we have a respite from the heat, with a very mild temperature of 25.3 C; and we don't get into the 40's until Tuesday, next week. So we are getting a good respite, this time, and now we we almost back to our highest winter temperatures!????????
> Our previous PM w as trying to convince the population that the Renewable Power Sources were not Viable. He was also trying to convince us that coal power, was now a much cleaner power scource then it had been in previous times, and that the States that moved towards the renewable Power scources, would not have enough power to be able to supply their own population sufficiently, to be of any significant use. I think S.A. is ahead of the other states, in relation to the conversion to Solar Power.
> What is a brown out, is it the same as a blackout, or is it something different? Is it something the Govt does, so that a blackout doesn't happen?


----------



## jinx

Looking good. It will be lovely when it is finished.


Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Looking good. It will be lovely when it is finished.


Thanks, a long way to go yet. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've come to bed because I'm in a cross mood. I'm not going into things, but sometimes I get cross because Alberts not here when little jobs need doing. I try my hardest but it doesn't always work so someone else decided to help me which is so kind of them but the make it ten times worse. I'm so great full for help but I'd be more great fun if it worked. Now that's my moan over and I sound ungrateful and I'm certainly not, but I told Alberts big photo off. I felt like crying but it didn't happen. God I need to find something to moan about.....luv yawl... Sorry for sounding off.


I hope letting it all out on here has helped, sharing is what we are all here for and we're all welcome to do that, any time!! Sending you warm hugs dear! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I was watching a video for beginners. The first poses looked simple enough. Soon they got a bit more involved with arms and legs. When they included arms, legs, and breathing I picked up and my knitting and forgot about it.


Hahaha, loving your honesty!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Nowhere near that here but don't think we got over zero in our valley, the grass is still white. It was +3 where we go shopping but our lane was pretty lethal coming home. xxxx


Thankfully, I expect you are used to it and drive accordingly!! It's 4.3'C here and I have to take my phone to the phone doc as it won't let me in to my emails any more so the thermal leggings and tee shirt are on under even more warm clothes!! The doc is in a mall so I shall probably swelter once I'm in there!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Good late afternoon, currently in the kitchen making Holubtsi aka cabbage rolls as beef mince was on sale this week. They really needs some ground pork and veal for flavour though. Instant Pot would probably do them up in a flash. The rain is back, doesn't bother me when I'm keeping busy.
> Josephine I think you lucked out finding those wonderful shuttles, they are beautiful in their own right. My pay as you go cellphone plan is ready to expire and I still have 379 minutes left out of 400. Really pointless having a cell here as there is no reception, but I will probably be out on the road more this year so renewed anyhow. Might even try texting this year. : ) You've probably gathered I'm not a phone person... I think what impresses me most is the camera in them! xoxoxo


Hi Trish! Yes, the cameras are pretty good in these phones now, mine takes better pictures than any camera I have ever owned!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, missed you lately. We've had a bit of snow and more forecast, hopefully not a lot though. I'm the same with my phone, no reception here but useful when one is out and about, which reminds me I must charge mine for Monday. We've got lamb this weekend as it was on sale, so will cut up some veg in a roasting dish, stick the lamb on top and roast it all in the oven. Hope all is OK. xx


I can smell your lamb cooking from here, yum!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thankfully, I expect you are used to it and drive accordingly!! It's 4.3'C here and I have to take my phone to the phone doc as it won't let me in to my emails any more so the thermal leggings and tee shirt are on under even more warm clothes!! The doc is in a mall so I shall probably swelter once I'm in there!!! xxxx


I'm just staying put in the warm. The car apparently said 1 degree this morning but I don't think it took in the wind chill factor and it's still snowing. Hope they can cure you phone, it's fairly new isn't it? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Nice you dropped in to say hi. I imagine you are busy busy busy. Remember to take time for Trish.
> Yes the instant pot would do them up in a flash. I believe the flavor would also be better, but what do I know.\


Has anybody else ever made beef olives? Made them at school and a couple of times when I was first married. Slices of beef battered out really thin, wrapped around sage and onion stuffing and slow cooked in gravy, absolutely delicious!!! I would probably make them in the slow cooker (crock pot) now, I must dig out my old school recipe book!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I can smell your lamb cooking from here, yum!! xxxx


That's clever it's still in the fridge :sm23: Was keeping it 'til Sunday but as we are out all day Monday will now have it tomorrow and perhaps finish it on Sunday, will stick it in the oven with all the veg and let them do their own thing. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Has anybody else ever made beef olives? Made them at school and a couple of times when I was first married. Slices of beef battered out really thin, wrapped around sage and onion stuffing and slow cooked in gravy, absolutely delicious!!! I would probably make them in the slow cooker (crock pot) now, I must dig out my old school recipe book!! xxxx


Ooh those do sound yummy, if you find your recipe book please lets have a copy. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Got restarted.


That's looking gorgeous,lovely contrast!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is definitely us! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


....and it's the thing I love about Oz more than anything - except you, of course!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


Oh bless her, isn't she just *gorgeous?!* xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Wales, -6 in the night and now it's snowing hard, the flakes are getting bigger though so perhaps it's warming up a bit, well perhaps not so cold. Hope it stops soon as we don't want to be snowed in on Monday and the road to the hospital goes over a steep mountain road, not funny in the snow. Started a different mosaic last night will try and post a picture in a minute. Have a good day, almost the weekend. xx


I truly hope it's all gone by Monday, need you to get safely to that hospital with no delays!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


I love that one, it looks wonderful! Pattern on Ravelry? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I find putting a rubber band around the cap makes them a lot easier to unseal. Bet you do not call them rubber bands, elastics?


Yep, rubber bands are what they are here too, yay!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm just staying put in the warm. The car apparently said 1 degree this morning but I don't think it took in the wind chill factor and it's still snowing. Hope they can cure you phone, it's fairly new isn't it? xxxx


Yes, I've only had it a month! Taking the old one with me so they can swap the SIM card over if it needs to go for surgery!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I love that one, it looks wonderful! Pattern on Ravelry? xxxx


Yep, Zebra Chevron Washcloth. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That's clever it's still in the fridge :sm23: Was keeping it 'til Sunday but as we are out all day Monday will now have it tomorrow and perhaps finish it on Sunday, will stick it in the oven with all the veg and let them do their own thing. xxxx


Well, I am a clever girl with a great magination!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh those do sound yummy, if you find your recipe book please lets have a copy. xxxx


Will do. Actually, I think it's also in the Oxo book of meat cookery, circa 1965 but I managed to get another copy on Ebay a few years back!!


----------



## London Girl

Gotta go now, catch you all later, have a good one everybody!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, I am a clever girl with a great magination!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I do try not to use my teeth, but the cap on the milk cartons are too small to use my jar lid Loosener, or any other tool that I have in my arsenal. :sm23: :sm23:


I twist a rubber band onto bottle tops that helps. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Trish, I have a small child's weaving loom and the shuttles will be just perfect for that. I am going to have a go at weaving some of the wool I have spun.
Keep warm and safe and love to you and John. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep, Zebra Chevron Washcloth. xxxx


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zebra-chevron-washcloth


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Got restarted.


Looking good. Nice colours too. x


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


Lovely photo, such a happy girl.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


I like that one. Keep warm and safe. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I find putting a rubber band around the cap makes them a lot easier to unseal. Bet you do not call them rubber bands, elastics?


Just what I said. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Has anybody else ever made beef olives? Made them at school and a couple of times when I was first married. Slices of beef battered out really thin, wrapped around sage and onion stuffing and slow cooked in gravy, absolutely delicious!!! I would probably make them in the slow cooker (crock pot) now, I must dig out my old school recipe book!! xxxx


Used to make them regularly, not made them for ages though. Nice and easy recipe and looks quite posh! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

June this is recipe from my 1960s Margarte Pattern book. I made the gravy and didn't use the soup.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh those do sound yummy, if you find your recipe book please lets have a copy. xxxx


Just posted the recipe from my old book. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zebra-chevron-washcloth


Thank you I've put it in my library xx Might use it for mitts.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.

Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving. 

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zebra-chevron-washcloth


Thank you!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Used to make them regularly, not made them for ages though. Nice and easy recipe and looks quite posh! xx


Yes, that's very similar, I think you'd have to get the butcher to slice the beef as it mostly comes in chunks when pre-packed xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.
> 
> Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Have a lovely day tomorrow, so sorry I won't be there and give each other hugs from me!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

OK, you will have gathered I am home now, it seems something - not me - had logged me out of my email account. Had to come home for the password, of course but I think we are OK now!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


Hum, not so sure about this. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hum, not so sure about this. xxxx :sm16: :sm16: :sm19: :sm19:


Oops, sorry if I offended you, I thought it was funny and it was posted with love!! :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:04 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We have about an inch and a half on the ground and snow is continuing. Temperature will be going down to -15'C and we will accumulate 15-30 cm of snow depending on how far north the storm comes. I'm glad that I don't have to go work today. 
I've been ahead on the labs up to yesterday. The instructor said we may be finished early. Which is fine with me.
Premier Doug Ford, brother of the infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford, is starting his promised cuts. Free tuitions for low-income people has ended. He's forcing amalgamations of lower towns into regions to reduce the size of government. The price of transit in Toronto is going up. So far, nothing that has affected me. But he is also talking about closing hospitals. That one I don't agree with.
Knit Night was fun last night. It was one of the ladies birthdays. She is a bit of a hippy so they made her a cake of chocolate, oatmeal crispys and rice crispys. It was weird but yummy. I'm not sure I'm liking my Knit Night project. I have a few fuzzy stitches and a lot of elongated stitches. I'm hoping it all blocks out.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


Sorry Barny, I think the bunny is cute.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks I'm much happier with it.


Love your new avatar! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> OK, you will have gathered I am home now, it seems something - not me - had logged me out of my email account. Had to come home for the password, of course but I think we are OK now!! Xxxx


My training software has been logging me out more often every day. Today is the last day.
Hopefully your email account will behave now.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


What an adorable photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Wales, -6 in the night and now it's snowing hard, the flakes are getting bigger though so perhaps it's warming up a bit, well perhaps not so cold. Hope it stops soon as we don't want to be snowed in on Monday and the road to the hospital goes over a steep mountain road, not funny in the snow. Started a different mosaic last night will try and post a picture in a minute. Have a good day, almost the weekend. xx


Stay in and stay warm. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


That looks great! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.
> 
> Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday. Have fun with Rebecca. Say a Canadian hi from me.
We will be having "extreme" cold this weekend. The heat in my car has been acting up (going hot and cold). Unfortunately I need to get groceries this weekend. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast.
Good luck with the Tai Chi exercises.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope letting it all out on here has helped, sharing is what we are all here for and we're all welcome to do that, any time!! Sending you warm hugs dear! xxxxx


Ditto from me, Susan! More warm hugs and lots of love on the way! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Has anybody else ever made beef olives? Made them at school and a couple of times when I was first married. Slices of beef battered out really thin, wrapped around sage and onion stuffing and slow cooked in gravy, absolutely delicious!!! I would probably make them in the slow cooker (crock pot) now, I must dig out my old school recipe book!! xxxx


Sounds yummy! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> June this is recipe from my 1960s Margarte Pattern book. I made the gravy and didn't use the soup.


Interesting. I don't think I would eat a stuffing of breadcrumbs, suet and egg. That sounds more like something I would put on the outside.
Something like our Dutch kroketten.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.
> 
> Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Have a fun day out with Rebecca! Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> OK, you will have gathered I am home now, it seems something - not me - had logged me out of my email account. Had to come home for the password, of course but I think we are OK now!! Xxxx


Glad that was an easy fix! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zebra-chevron-washcloth


Thanks. That one's pretty with variegated yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, I have a small child's weaving loom and the shuttles will be just perfect for that. I am going to have a go at weaving some of the wool I have spun.
> Keep warm and safe and love to you and John. xx


Some yarn just looks better woven rather than knit or crochetted.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sometimes a project looks lovely when finished even though I had doubts when I was making it. Then again some projects look less than lovely when finished. One never knows. 
It sounds like you are enjoying knit night more than you use to. That is a good thing.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:04 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We have about an inch and a half on the ground and snow is continuing. Temperature will be going down to -15'C and we will accumulate 15-30 cm of snow depending on how far north the storm comes. I'm glad that I don't have to go work today.
> I've been ahead on the labs up to yesterday. The instructor said we may be finished early. Which is fine with me.
> Premier Doug Ford, brother of the infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford, is starting his promised cuts. Free tuitions for low-income people has ended. He's forcing amalgamations of lower towns into regions to reduce the size of government. The price of transit in Toronto is going up. So far, nothing that has affected me. But he is also talking about closing hospitals. That one I don't agree with.
> Knit Night was fun last night. It was one of the ladies birthdays. She is a bit of a hippy so they made her a cake of chocolate, oatmeal crispys and rice crispys. It was weird but yummy. I'm not sure I'm liking my Knit Night project. I have a few fuzzy stitches and a lot of elongated stitches. I'm hoping it all blocks out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good grief, I need to sign off.
everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. A bit breezy here. Had a good trip to Olympia and back and a good visit with my parents and my sister. Will be heading out this morning for a meet-up with a couple of knitting friends. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's very similar, I think you'd have to get the butcher to slice the beef as it mostly comes in chunks when pre-packed xxxx


Seem to remember that's what I did xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day tomorrow, so sorry I won't be there and give each other hugs from me!! Xxxx


Will miss you. Must fix a day soon xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:04 am EST and -3'C (27'F). We have about an inch and a half on the ground and snow is continuing. Temperature will be going down to -15'C and we will accumulate 15-30 cm of snow depending on how far north the storm comes. I'm glad that I don't have to go work today.
> I've been ahead on the labs up to yesterday. The instructor said we may be finished early. Which is fine with me.
> Premier Doug Ford, brother of the infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford, is starting his promised cuts. Free tuitions for low-income people has ended. He's forcing amalgamations of lower towns into regions to reduce the size of government. The price of transit in Toronto is going up. So far, nothing that has affected me. But he is also talking about closing hospitals. That one I don't agree with.
> Knit Night was fun last night. It was one of the ladies birthdays. She is a bit of a hippy so they made her a cake of chocolate, oatmeal crispys and rice crispys. It was weird but yummy. I'm not sure I'm liking my Knit Night project. I have a few fuzzy stitches and a lot of elongated stitches. I'm hoping it all blocks out.


Have faith in the blocking process!!! I'm with you about hospital closures, that's been happening here too. If they don't close them completely, they downgrade them to just out patients and urgent care, not the same as an A&E, the nearest on of those being quite along way away.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My training software has been logging me out more often every day. Today is the last day.
> Hopefully your email account will behave now.


I hope so. It was ok on the laptop but it's nice to be able to check up on you guys and other stuff while I'm out and about! So far, so good!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday. Have fun with Rebecca. Say a Canadian hi from me.
> We will be having "extreme" cold this weekend. The heat in my car has been acting up (going hot and cold). Unfortunately I need to get groceries this weekend. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast.
> Good luck with the Tai Chi exercises.


Stay safe out there!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday. Have fun with Rebecca. Say a Canadian hi from me.
> We will be having "extreme" cold this weekend. The heat in my car has been acting up (going hot and cold). Unfortunately I need to get groceries this weekend. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast.
> Good luck with the Tai Chi exercises.


Canadian hi in my bag. Trying to remrmber tai chi but luckily have found a video to help. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Will miss you. Must fix a day soon xx


Oh, yes please!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Interesting. I don't think I would eat a stuffing of breadcrumbs, suet and egg. That sounds more like something I would put on the outside.
> Something like our Dutch kroketten.


Think of it more like a savoury filling. I'll make some for you one day xxxx


----------



## London Girl

I couldn't find the beef olives in my school recipe book, just as well as you probably wouldn't have been able to read my appalling writing! I probably got detention for not writing that one up and my poor mum must have gone quite pale when she saw that I needed topside or rump steak, we weren't very well off!!! So, I am posting the recipe from the Oxo book of Meat Cookery and another similar one that I found tucked inside the book! Bon appetit!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

She cute.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oops, sorry if I offended you, I thought it was funny and it was posted with love!! :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Of course not, he's cute like me. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry Barny, I think the bunny is cute.


So am I. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## rmpbklyn

also try stuffed cabbage rolls, with beef filling(almost what you do to make meatballs) https://www.parsleysagesweet.com/2010/10/13/stuffed-cabbage-like-grandma-used-to-make/


----------



## lifeline

Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.

Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


It's beautiful!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


HAHAHAHA!!????????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Love your new avatar! xxxooo


Thanks, does anyone besides Lisa know what it is? ???? hint : i made it for my cousins baby shower.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, forgive me for tthe moaning last night. I was feeling very cross. I get that instead of being tearful about my Albert. It has passed over again til the next time. 

I went out with Lynn for her birthday lunch today, it's not until next week but today was more convenient. You girls that have been here know exactly where we went to, yes, kaskane. I had a breakfast and I'm sure that's what's changed my mood. There was....2 rashers of bacon, two sausages, one egg, mushrooms, black pudding, two tomatoes, a hash brown, and a choice of toast, fried bread or just bread. All this for £4.50. I substituted black pudding and mushrooms and had an extra sausage. A nice cup of tea and it was lovely. Lynn had hunters chicken, then....I had ice cream, Lynn had coffee walnut cake and a cup of tea. It is definitely value for money. Look it up if you want to. Kaskane. 

I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow if they haven't got plans, it seems ages since I've seen them. I'll do some catching up now. X


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


We all have times that we need to ourselves. For whatever reasons... 
I've done it a few times over the years I've been on here. 
This little group of ours is so special. It is so unique in So many ways. We can all rest our weary heads each night knowing , that you won't be forgotten, that you are loved,and that we are all here for each other. My posts have been a bit short lately because of stress. But i cannot even begin to understand the bond we all share. I'm just grateful that it's here.
Love you ALL. Xoxo????


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


She is getting to be a big girl now, what a lovely smile.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


Omg I love that. Is it hard to do?


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Thanks, does anyone besides Lisa know what it is? ???? hint : i made it for my cousins baby shower.


Yes, I know. I will not spoil it for others. It is cute and useful, but does not taste good.:sm02: :sm01: :sm16:


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, forgive me for tthe moaning last night. I was feeling very cross. I get that instead of being tearful about my Albert. It has passed over again til the next time.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for her birthday lunch today, it's not until next week but today was more convenient. You girls that have been here know exactly where we went to, yes, kaskane. I had a breakfast and I'm sure that's what's changed my mood. There was....2 rashers of bacon, two sausages, one egg, mushrooms, black pudding, two tomatoes, a hash brown, and a choice of toast, fried bread or just bread. All this for £4.50. I substituted black pudding and mushrooms and had an extra sausage. A nice cup of tea and it was lovely. Lynn had hunters chicken, then....I had ice cream, Lynn had coffee walnut cake and a cup of tea. It is definitely value for money. Look it up if you want to. Kaskane.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow if they haven't got plans, it seems ages since I've seen them. I'll do some catching up now. X


Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.
It's perfectly natural to get cross. It's a much easier emotion than any others. If it gets you through the day you are always welcome to lamp someone ! We could all take turns finding someone who needs it for you ????????
I'll start :
My good friend Mary , who made us thanksgiving dinner.. Has gotten some bad news that one of her kidneys had lost about 16% of it's functioning. Her mri was in September and her docter JUST got around to telling her last week. I think that should qualify him for a
Lamping ! She has parkinsons so they don't want to do surgery to remove the kidney , unsure what they will suggest.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.
> 
> Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Have a fun day together tomorrow, I hope the weather stays nice, have a coffee and cake on me.????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> She is getting to be a big girl now, what a lovely smile.


she is positively huge ! So grown up and so like her lovely mommy.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Yes, I know. I will not spoil it for others. It is cute and useful, but does not taste good.:sm02: :sm01: :sm16:


right you are lol.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Again, have alovely day tomorrow and I hope to see you both soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thanks, does anyone besides Lisa know what it is? ???? hint : i made it for my cousins baby shower.


Is it a diaper cake? I think they are a brilliant idea and that one looks gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I've just heard, that our Sue is in bed with the flu since Wednesday. You wouldn't believe I was talking to Matthew last night and nothing was said, and Stephen hasn't mentioned it neither. They'll not notice until they've got no more clean underpants....MEN????


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, forgive me for tthe moaning last night. I was feeling very cross. I get that instead of being tearful about my Albert. It has passed over again til the next time.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for her birthday lunch today, it's not until next week but today was more convenient. You girls that have been here know exactly where we went to, yes, kaskane. I had a breakfast and I'm sure that's what's changed my mood. There was....2 rashers of bacon, two sausages, one egg, mushrooms, black pudding, two tomatoes, a hash brown, and a choice of toast, fried bread or just bread. All this for £4.50. I substituted black pudding and mushrooms and had an extra sausage. A nice cup of tea and it was lovely. Lynn had hunters chicken, then....I had ice cream, Lynn had coffee walnut cake and a cup of tea. It is definitely value for money. Look it up if you want to. Kaskane.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow if they haven't got plans, it seems ages since I've seen them. I'll do some catching up now. X


That sounds like a wonderful breakfast and was obviously just what you needed! Have a nice time with the family!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


Yay.... I think it will be like her when she does sell it....jumping with happiness.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We all have times that we need to ourselves. For whatever reasons...
> I've done it a few times over the years I've been on here.
> This little group of ours is so special. It is so unique in So many ways. We can all rest our weary heads each night knowing , that you won't be forgotten, that you are loved,and that we are all here for each other. My posts have been a bit short lately because of stress. But i cannot even begin to understand the bond we all share. I'm just grateful that it's here.
> Love you ALL. Xoxo????


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.
> It's perfectly natural to get cross. It's a much easier emotion than any others. If it gets you through the day you are always welcome to lamp someone ! We could all take turns finding someone who needs it for you ????????
> I'll start :
> My good friend Mary , who made us thanksgiving dinner.. Has gotten some bad news that one of her kidneys had lost about 16% of it's functioning. Her mri was in September and her docter JUST got around to telling her last week. I think that should qualify him for a
> Lamping ! She has parkinsons so they don't want to do surgery to remove the kidney , unsure what they will suggest.


Yep, he surely deserves the lamping treatment!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I've just heard, that our Sue is in bed with the flu since Wednesday. You wouldn't believe I was talking to Matthew last night and nothing was said, and Stephen hasn't mentioned it neither. They'll not notice until they've got no more clean underpants....MEN????


They live in another world, don't they?!! :sm14: xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Susan! More warm hugs and lots of love on the way! xxxooo


Thank you my Pam. I love you all, you never get tired of me and you don't judge people neither. We are all so lucky.


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Great to see you here and glad you are getting back to normal, hope to see you more often now I've missed you. Have fun with Josephine tomorrow, wish I was closer, enjoyed our time together in the Summer. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Canadian hi in my bag. Trying to remrmber tai chi but luckily have found a video to help. Xx


I have this vision in my mind. You, spinning yarn, weaving a scarf and tai chuing at the same time and if you can be really clever you could felt at the same time. That's why I luv u xx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Is it a diaper cake? I think they are a brilliant idea and that one looks gorgeous!! xxxx


It is. Thank you???? hers was a ladybug shower theme. Thus the red and black.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Omg I love that. Is it hard to do?


No it really isn't, you do two rows in one colour then two rows in the other colour. xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I've just heard, that our Sue is in bed with the flu since Wednesday. You wouldn't believe I was talking to Matthew last night and nothing was said, and Stephen hasn't mentioned it neither. They'll not notice until they've got no more clean underpants....MEN????


They are oblivious until it begins to affect them.. Like no food ...


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I have this vision in my mind. You, spinning yarn, weaving a scarf and tai chuing at the same time and if you can be really clever you could felt at the same time. That's why I luv u xx


And now i see it too lol ! She's brilliant enough to do it to.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.
> It's perfectly natural to get cross. It's a much easier emotion than any others. If it gets you through the day you are always welcome to lamp someone ! We could all take turns finding someone who needs it for you ????????
> I'll start :
> My good friend Mary , who made us thanksgiving dinner.. Has gotten some bad news that one of her kidneys had lost about 16% of it's functioning. Her mri was in September and her docter JUST got around to telling her last week. I think that should qualify him for a
> Lamping ! She has parkinsons so they don't want to do surgery to remove the kidney , unsure what they will suggest.


I shall keep her in my thoughts links. I'm a lot peed off that Kathleen is not good. I'm here for you. I'll come over and do the lampung cos I'm the best at it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Yay.... I think it will be like her when she does sell it....jumping with happiness.


Well bunny-hops at the least if I'm not too old by then. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> They are oblivious until it begins to affect them.. Like no food ...


Oh yes that's when it really hits home that things are not right. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well bunny-hops at the least if I'm not too old by then. xx :sm23: :sm23:


That's the best attitude to have I think.....I dread the day I put it up for sale. Good lord do I.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> That's the best attitude to have I think.....I dread the day I put it up for sale. Good lord do I.


Are you thinking of moving then? xx


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I shall keep her in my thoughts links. I'm a lot peed off that Kathleen is not good. I'm here for you. I'll come over and do the lampung cos I'm the best at it.


I'll make up a room for you ????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> That's the best attitude to have I think.....I dread the day I put it up for sale. Good lord do I.


Dh wants to move out to the country.. I've put so much in this house. Raised our kids here, raised other people's kids here lol. 
Sheltered friends in need. It's not much , but I've lived here longer than anywhere else and it's just home.


----------



## linkan

I think I'll take a nap. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Looking forward to it xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Have a fun day together tomorrow, I hope the weather stays nice, have a coffee and cake on me.????????????


Thank you. Wr might even share an almond pastry. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I have this vision in my mind. You, spinning yarn, weaving a scarf and tai chuing at the same time and if you can be really clever you could felt at the same time. That's why I luv u xx


I think I'd need to be an octopus to do all that. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Dh wants to move out to the country.. I've put so much in this house. Raised our kids here, raised other people's kids here lol.
> Sheltered friends in need. It's not much , but I've lived here longer than anywhere else and it's just home.


It is lovely living in the country but believe me if it's a long term move think about how it will be when you are older, we've had a great time here but are now realising that we need to be nearer shops, doctors, hospitals and things like that as we get older. I know it's a while down the road for you yet but just something to think about. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> And now i see it too lol ! She's brilliant enough to do it to.


????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

I am sure she would be singing as she did all this?


grandma susan said:


> I have this vision in my mind. You, spinning yarn, weaving a scarf and tai chuing at the same time and if you can be really clever you could felt at the same time. That's why I luv u xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I am sure she would be singing as she did all this?


Of course and in two part harmony xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I couldn't find the beef olives in my school recipe book, just as well as you probably wouldn't have been able to read my appalling writing! I probably got detention for not writing that one up and my poor mum must have gone quite pale when she saw that I needed topside or rump steak, we weren't very well off!!! So, I am posting the recipe from the Oxo book of Meat Cookery and another similar one that I found tucked inside the book! Bon appetit!!


Thanks, June! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Glad to see you here, Rebecca, and very glad you're feeling better! We miss you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Thanks, does anyone besides Lisa know what it is? ???? hint : i made it for my cousins baby shower.


I think it's a diaper cake or something like that. Haven't actually seen one in person, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I've just heard, that our Sue is in bed with the flu since Wednesday. You wouldn't believe I was talking to Matthew last night and nothing was said, and Stephen hasn't mentioned it neither. They'll not notice until they've got no more clean underpants....MEN????


Oh, dear! Sending her many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Thank you my Pam. I love you all, you never get tired of me and you don't judge people neither. We are all so lucky.


We definitely are that! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> We definitely are that! xxxooo


What she said. Xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Nice you dropped in to say hi. I imagine you are busy busy busy. Remember to take time for Trish.
> Yes the instant pot would do them up in a flash. I believe the flavor would also be better, but what do I know.\


I think you know a lot.. :sm17: I am taking time for me, don't worry. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Got restarted.


Your so organized Angela, very nice!..xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


Very sweet photo of Sweet Pea, she's growing up fast. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Wales, -6 in the night and now it's snowing hard, the flakes are getting bigger though so perhaps it's warming up a bit, well perhaps not so cold. Hope it stops soon as we don't want to be snowed in on Monday and the road to the hospital goes over a steep mountain road, not funny in the snow. Started a different mosaic last night will try and post a picture in a minute. Have a good day, almost the weekend. xx


We had snow for a few hours last week and then it was gone. I like it that way. xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


The chevron is very defined, beautiful Jacki. xxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! Yes, the cameras are pretty good in these phones now, mine takes better pictures than any camera I have ever owned!! xxxx


(((( Hi June! ))))) xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Has anybody else ever made beef olives? Made them at school and a couple of times when I was first married. Slices of beef battered out really thin, wrapped around sage and onion stuffing and slow cooked in gravy, absolutely delicious!!! I would probably make them in the slow cooker (crock pot) now, I must dig out my old school recipe book!! xxxx


Makes me think of Rouladen. Both sound delicious! I'm making Mr J ribs for tomorrow, he still enjoys a good meal. I don't usually use the Chinese 5 spice though. Boil ribs first, baste often while you bake to finish... fall off the bone tender.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zebra-chevron-washcloth


That washcloth in the pattern is very nice with the multi colors in the background and I love the colors of yours!

That's meant for Barny... I haven't lost the plot yet.... :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Used to make them regularly, not made them for ages though. Nice and easy recipe and looks quite posh! xx


Does it actually have olives in it? Sounds good!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, I have a small child's weaving loom and the shuttles will be just perfect for that. I am going to have a go at weaving some of the wool I have spun.
> Keep warm and safe and love to you and John. xx


Hello Josephine, I showed those beautiful shuttles to a friend, she said the one with no yarn is a netting shuttle. I think you will like weaving sister! Love back at you. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> June this is recipe from my 1960s Margarte Pattern book. I made the gravy and didn't use the soup.


Saved!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.
> 
> Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Hi to Rebecca. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Interesting. I don't think I would eat a stuffing of breadcrumbs, suet and egg. That sounds more like something I would put on the outside.
> Something like our Dutch kroketten.


I remember the first time I tasted a croquette, I thought I'd gone to heaven!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I couldn't find the beef olives in my school recipe book, just as well as you probably wouldn't have been able to read my appalling writing! I probably got detention for not writing that one up and my poor mum must have gone quite pale when she saw that I needed topside or rump steak, we weren't very well off!!! So, I am posting the recipe from the Oxo book of Meat Cookery and another similar one that I found tucked inside the book! Bon appetit!!


Wish it wasn't so late, or I might cook. Saved both! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> So am I. xx :sm09: :sm09:


ok...prove it!


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Lovely that you're back Rebecca, take care. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, forgive me for tthe moaning last night. I was feeling very cross. I get that instead of being tearful about my Albert. It has passed over again til the next time.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for her birthday lunch today, it's not until next week but today was more convenient. You girls that have been here know exactly where we went to, yes, kaskane. I had a breakfast and I'm sure that's what's changed my mood. There was....2 rashers of bacon, two sausages, one egg, mushrooms, black pudding, two tomatoes, a hash brown, and a choice of toast, fried bread or just bread. All this for £4.50. I substituted black pudding and mushrooms and had an extra sausage. A nice cup of tea and it was lovely. Lynn had hunters chicken, then....I had ice cream, Lynn had coffee walnut cake and a cup of tea. It is definitely value for money. Look it up if you want to. Kaskane.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow if they haven't got plans, it seems ages since I've seen them. I'll do some catching up now. X


I like black pudding. That was a breakfast feast of all feasts Susan! xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> We all have times that we need to ourselves. For whatever reasons...
> I've done it a few times over the years I've been on here.
> This little group of ours is so special. It is so unique in So many ways. We can all rest our weary heads each night knowing , that you won't be forgotten, that you are loved,and that we are all here for each other. My posts have been a bit short lately because of stress. But i cannot even begin to understand the bond we all share. I'm just grateful that it's here.
> Love you ALL. Xoxo????


Even from way over here, you all feel like you're next door! Love my sisters. xoxox


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.
> It's perfectly natural to get cross. It's a much easier emotion than any others. If it gets you through the day you are always welcome to lamp someone ! We could all take turns finding someone who needs it for you ????????
> I'll start :
> My good friend Mary , who made us thanksgiving dinner.. Has gotten some bad news that one of her kidneys had lost about 16% of it's functioning. Her mri was in September and her docter JUST got around to telling her last week. I think that should qualify him for a
> Lamping ! She has parkinsons so they don't want to do surgery to remove the kidney , unsure what they will suggest.


Hoping they figure something safe out for your friend Mary. xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I've just heard, that our Sue is in bed with the flu since Wednesday. You wouldn't believe I was talking to Matthew last night and nothing was said, and Stephen hasn't mentioned it neither. They'll not notice until they've got no more clean underpants....MEN????


yep, get em where it hurts! Men is right.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I have this vision in my mind. You, spinning yarn, weaving a scarf and tai chuing at the same time and if you can be really clever you could felt at the same time. That's why I luv u xx


I'm sure she's a much better spinner than when I first saw her... just teasing Josephine! Smack me! xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Thanks, does anyone besides Lisa know what it is? ???? hint : i made it for my cousins baby shower.


Aaaawwww come on I want to play along too!!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Aaaawwww come on I want to play along too!!


I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to hear the answer... after blowing the avatar up I can't tell, outside of it being real pretty!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.
> It's perfectly natural to get cross. It's a much easier emotion than any others. If it gets you through the day you are always welcome to lamp someone ! We could all take turns finding someone who needs it for you ????????
> I'll start :
> My good friend Mary , who made us thanksgiving dinner.. Has gotten some bad news that one of her kidneys had lost about 16% of it's functioning. Her mri was in September and her docter JUST got around to telling her last week. I think that should qualify him for a
> Lamping ! She has parkinsons so they don't want to do surgery to remove the kidney , unsure what they will suggest.


It's only functioning at 16% and the other is functioning at 83% I think is what she said!


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> It is lovely living in the country but believe me if it's a long term move think about how it will be when you are older, we've had a great time here but are now realising that we need to be nearer shops, doctors, hospitals and things like that as we get older. I know it's a while down the road for you yet but just something to think about. xx


Hahaha.. I said dh wants to move to the country. We ain't moving. Most of my family is in the country and i can see having a small vacation home somewhere in the country... But no..no to a permanent move. I'll move when i go for my dirt nap. And if I'm cremated i can actually have him just sprinkle me in the yard lol.. Quietly .. Bcus that's probably not legal lol.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Itâs only functioning at 16% and the other is functioning at 83% I think is what she said!


Yea something like that.

And you can't play because you were there. LOL

Plus i already told June she was right. It's a diaper cake. I've made three. This one was black and red for a ladybug theme shower.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Yea something like that.
> 
> And you can't play because you were there. LOL
> 
> Plus i already told June she was right. It's a diaper cake. I've made three. This one was black and red for a ladybug theme shower.


Lol I know!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Lol I know!


I know you know????????


----------



## binkbrice

Okay yesterday was my MRI and I’m just going to say I’m usually okay with space but an hour and a half in that tight space and I was getting ready to panic!

Today I placed my first to grocery orders online and picked one up already and for the most part I am happy other than them interpreting the 1 vine ripe tomatoes to literally mean 1 I meant the whole thing!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Okay yesterday was my MRI and I'm just going to say I'm usually okay with space but an hour and a half in that tight space and I was getting ready to panic!
> 
> Today I placed my first to grocery orders online and picked one up already and for the most part I am happy other than them interpreting the 1 vine ripe tomatoes to literally mean 1 I meant the whole thing!


It was nice to spend time with you. My throat hurts though. If i got strep I'm gonna cut you. Looooove you.


----------



## linkan

So I'm here to tell y'all.......

We got a house!

Just in the nick of time it will be available in 2 weeks.


----------



## linkan

And it's only a 15 minute drive from home.
The landlord is an acquaintance of dh's . it's a 2 bedroom 1 bath. And it's close to businesses they can walk to. It's a done deal. No credit required. We should be able to get in there and check it out proper in about a week.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> And it's only a 15 minute drive from home.
> The landlord is an acquaintance of dh's . it's a 2 bedroom 1 bath. And it's close to businesses they can walk to. It's a done deal. No credit required. We should be able to get in there and check it out proper in about a week.


Fantastic and what a huge relief for you! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Fantastic and what a huge relief for you! :sm24: xxxooo


Yes ! It kind of fell into our lap yesterday and dh got the word today that we are good to go. 
Well , in 2 weeks it will be good to go. The landlord is going to Florida for a week.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Sweet peas cheerleader picture for school.????????????


A very confidant little girl.????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


I Love those colours together, but even better is a bright violet and black.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I find putting a rubber band around the cap makes them a lot easier to unseal. Bet you do not call them rubber bands, elastics?


You bet wrongly, I call them rubber bands, but other people might call them elastic; but elastic, here, is usually used for the elastic used in clothing, and other sewing projects. ????????????????
Thanks for that use of the rubber bands, I never thought of trying them on the tiny lids!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Brown out is less severe than a black out. Lights dim, but do not go out entirely.


I don't think we have ever had a brown out! I We only ever had total blackouts, & one year, it was almost the entire state, for 3 or 4 days; and longer in some areas. I don't think there has been any blackouts in my State so far, this year! I am hoping that it is because our new Solar Plant is now on-line, and has boosted our Power by away large amount, and our power woes are now behind us, unless they are caused by adverse weather events. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thankfully, I expect you are used to it and drive accordingly!! It's 4.3'C here and I have to take my phone to the phone doc as it won't let me in to my emails any more so the thermal leggings and tee shirt are on under even more warm clothes!! The doc is in a mall so I shall probably swelter once I'm in there!!! xxxx


I hope it is an easy fix. My last phone locked me out of the entire phone, by putting an old security code onto my phone, and I didn't know what it was. After trying several different ways of trying to get access to my phone, with no luck. I finally got intouch with Samsung, and the young Lass described how to unlock my phone, and within a few minutes, my phone was unlocked, and back in use. I was so happy! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! Yes, the cameras are pretty good in these phones now, mine takes better pictures than any camera I have ever owned!! xxxx


I agree, the cameras are excellent, and there is not an extra charger to lose either. DH has an SLR Camera, but can't use it, as he has misplaced the charger, but he has a brilliant camera in his phone. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Has anybody else ever made beef olives? Made them at school and a couple of times when I was first married. Slices of beef battered out really thin, wrapped around sage and onion stuffing and slow cooked in gravy, absolutely delicious!!! I would probably make them in the slow cooker (crock pot) now, I must dig out my old school recipe book!! xxxx


If I have eaten them, they would have been made without the onion, it would have been substituted with garlic.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ....and it's the thing I love about Oz more than anything - except you, of course!!! xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I twist a rubber band onto bottle tops that helps. x


Never thought of doing that. Will have to give it ago! Now to find some rubber bands. I will have to get some. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's very similar, I think you'd have to get the butcher to slice the beef as it mostly comes in chunks when pre-packed xxxx


What about using naked schnitzels, they would be perfect for making Beef Olives, and they would already be at about the right thickness, so they wouldn't need very much bashing to get to the optimum thinness! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and frosty Surrey. Bentley has wedged himself under the radiator, guess he's not going far today. Going to see if I can find my tai chi exercises on Youtube so I can practice a bit and maybe even get hands and feet working together. Other than that I must do some washing as I am out for the day tomorrow with Rebecca. We are going to see the Fashioned from Nature exhibition at the V & A.
> 
> Other than that I might do a bit more spinning and some weaving.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx





London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day tomorrow, so sorry I won't be there and give each other hugs from me!! Xxxx.


Hello Josephine, Have a wonderful day with Rebecca. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> OK, you will have gathered I am home now, it seems something - not me - had logged me out of my email account. Had to come home for the password, of course but I think we are OK now!! Xxxx


Of course you didn't log out of your email account, it must have been your BH, unless you have a dog, or a cat? ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


He is very cute, even tho` he is looking very distraught!????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> ok...prove it!


Ask June, she'll tell you. xx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday. Have fun with Rebecca. Say a Canadian hi from me.
> We will be having "extreme" cold this weekend. The heat in my car has been acting up (going hot and cold). Unfortunately I need to get groceries this weekend. I'll be keeping an eye on the forecast.
> Good luck with the Tai Chi exercises.


We got a cool change, for the Weekend, butI still need the evaporative cooler on, otherwise my skin just feels like I am being burnt.
Our temp is now ranging from 20C to 37C, so not too cold, and not too hot, but still in need of airconditioning; and are not due for excess heat for a few days, yet! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Okay yesterday was my MRI and I'm just going to say I'm usually okay with space but an hour and a half in that tight space and I was getting ready to panic!
> 
> Today I placed my first to grocery orders online and picked one up already and for the most part I am happy other than them interpreting the 1 vine ripe tomatoes to literally mean 1 I meant the whole thing!


An hour and a half in that confined space is a bit much, I found in very claustrophobic after a few minutes. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> So I'm here to tell y'all.......
> 
> We got a house!
> 
> Just in the nick of time it will be available in 2 weeks.


Great, well done, one less worry. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> He is very cute, even tho` he is looking very distraught!????????????????


You haven't seen me in that situation. xx :sm14: :sm14: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks, does anyone besides Lisa know what it is? ???? hint : i made it for my cousins baby shower.


Is that a nappy cake?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet cloudy Wales but at least the snow has all gone, not sure if it's gone from the mountain tops as I can't see them at the moment because of low cloud. You've all been very busy in the night, had pages to catch up on. Not a lot planned for the day, roast dinner, snooker and knitting in front of the fire, I think I can manage that. More catching up to do, back later. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, forgive me for tthe moaning last night. I was feeling very cross. I get that instead of being tearful about my Albert. It has passed over again til the next time.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for her birthday lunch today, it's not until next week but today was more convenient. You girls that have been here know exactly where we went to, yes, kaskane. I had a breakfast and I'm sure that's what's changed my mood. There was....2 rashers of bacon, two sausages, one egg, mushrooms, black pudding, two tomatoes, a hash brown, and a choice of toast, fried bread or just bread. All this for £4.50. I substituted black pudding and mushrooms and had an extra sausage. A nice cup of tea and it was lovely. Lynn had hunters chicken, then....I had ice cream, Lynn had coffee walnut cake and a cup of tea. It is definitely value for money. Look it up if you want to. Kaskane.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow if they haven't got plans, it seems ages since I've seen them. I'll do some catching up now. X


No need to ask forgiveness for moaning, we all need to do it occasionally. 
Your lunch sounds delicious, glad you enjoyed it. ????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear! Sending her many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


From me too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> (((( Hi June! ))))) xoxo


Hugs back you sweetie!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Makes me think of Rouladen. Both sound delicious! I'm making Mr J ribs for tomorrow, he still enjoys a good meal. I don't usually use the Chinese 5 spice though. Boil ribs first, baste often while you bake to finish... fall off the bone tender.


Oooh, they look GOOOOOOOOD!!!! Thanks for the recipe!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Does it actually have olives in it? Sounds good!


No olives and I really have no idea why it's called that!!! Maybe because the meat is sorta stuffed, like olives? :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I like black pudding. That was a breakfast feast of all feasts Susan! xoxo


I know it's not to a lot of people's taste but I love it too!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning, kids here, chaos reigning, gotta go and play cards now but going with their mum out later for a Murder Mystery Trail. Catch you later!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So I'm here to tell y'all.......
> 
> We got a house!
> 
> Just in the nick of time it will be available in 2 weeks.


That is excellent.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning, kids here, chaos reigning, gotta go and play cards now but going with their mum out later for a Murder Mystery Trail. Catch you later!! xxxxxx


We had some of the G k's here today, and I think it was the Rattiest Day that, they have had out here, I was actually glad to seethem go home, for the first time in a long time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> It's only functioning at 16% and the other is functioning at 83% I think is what she said!


Why would they want to remove it? 16% is better than 0%.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Okay yesterday was my MRI and I'm just going to say I'm usually okay with space but an hour and a half in that tight space and I was getting ready to panic!
> 
> Today I placed my first to grocery orders online and picked one up already and for the most part I am happy other than them interpreting the 1 vine ripe tomatoes to literally mean 1 I meant the whole thing!


Hope the results from the MRI are useful and helpful for you.
Where did you shop?


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> No olives and I really have no idea why it's called that!!! Maybe because the meat is sorta stuffed, like olives? :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Just ask Mr. Google: "Beef Olives. The British term for wrapping meat around a stuffing, browning it and finishing it in a brown sauce is called an "olive," although there are no olives in it. Perhaps the word referred to the final "olive-like" shape the meat took when it was tied up and cooked."
I think you were closer to the truth.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fun day is ahead for you.


London Girl said:


> Good morning, kids here, chaos reigning, gotta go and play cards now but going with their mum out later for a Murder Mystery Trail. Catch you later!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> We had some of the G k's here today, and I think it was the Rattiest Day that, they have had out here, I was actually glad to seethem go home, for the first time in a long time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Sometimes I need a rest after they leave, but I have never YET wanted them to leave. I would love to have the oldest greatgrand sleep over. However, she sleepwalks and I would worry like crazy that being in a strange place would make her walk right out the door.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my very white little corner of the world. It is still snowing a bit. I believe most of the snow missed us. YEAH! 
I am proud to say I have two projects in the works. I usually find it impossible to start something new until I finish the wip. Yesterday I forced myself to start a crochet shawl while I had a knit hat in progress. My mind is telling me to finish that hat quickly, but I am not listening. We will see.


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Yes ! It kind of fell into our lap yesterday and dh got the word today that we are good to go.
> Well , in 2 weeks it will be good to go. The landlord is going to Florida for a week.


I'm so happy for you that it's all working out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:



> Good morning, kids here, chaos reigning, gotta go and play cards now but going with their mum out later for a Murder Mystery Trail. Catch you later!! xxxxxx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Kits me girls. Today Donna treasure came and as she can climb and I can't I asked her to take my net curtains down. I only have them at the kitchen window and the front door, so as she did then I gave them 20min wash in the washer. When she came to put them back the rain fell off the window. I now need some glue to fix it back on. John has been out today and I know he'll have some, I feel really exposed, not that anyone can see in really, not as if I'm in a street.
> 
> I've not gone up to Stephens because there's snow and ice forecast tomorrow and it means I'd be stuck up there. It's difficult getting little car out when it's like that.
> 
> I went in to see Karen today and had a drink of chocolate with her. And a good bit chat and giggle. Donna was talking to Kathleen's daughter yesterday who used to be a nurse and she says that Kathleen's still in hospital and they are giving her radiology bless her. They've found the secondary cancer in her stomach but not sure where the main one is...I don't undertand that. How can you have radiology if you don't know where it is? I think it's in her lungs, could be wrong, but she's been so terribly out of breath since novemberish.
> 
> That's all my news today. Tomorrow is a pamper day and nothing planned. Hope you are all ok. You mean so much to me.


You mean a lot to me as well. Stay warm. It's cloudy and wet here but at least it's not icy.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I notice today, the enquirer into the shoreham fatalities have begun. They say it's four years. I never understand why someone has to wait that length of time for a court case. It doesn't seem as long as that to me. It was. Rey sad.


It's a complicated case, and Andy barely came out of the crash alive. I think he has finally got his head together now, but I wouldn't guarantee it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, washing the soap sounds funny, but I know what you mean. Just looked out and it's snowing here, hopefully it won't last long but the grass is white already. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I wondered if it had hit you. You are welcome to it. Hopefully it won't reach us. It rarely does.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although an hour ago it was snowing hard. Luckily it didn't settle. Had a great time at singing last night, it was good to get back after the Christmas break.
> 
> I'm starting Tia Chi classes today with a couple of my WI friends. Not quite sure what to expect but I'll report back later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


I'll be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Yep, you got it! My only defence is that I was young and thought teeth were meant to be used as tools!!


Aren't they?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Yes. Several things are called chips over here. A piece of wood, a piece broken off a tooth, a golf shot, and a variety of crispy snack foods including potato chips.


and we have a chip off the old block - slang for someone who takes after a parent.


----------



## jinx

So true. Often sons are nicknamed Chip for that reason. 


SaxonLady said:


> and we have a chip off the old block - slang for someone who takes after a parent.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, missed you lately. We've had a bit of snow and more forecast, hopefully not a lot though. I'm the same with my phone, no reception here but useful when one is out and about, which reminds me I must charge mine for Monday. We've got lamb this weekend as it was on sale, so will cut up some veg in a roasting dish, stick the lamb on top and roast it all in the oven. Hope all is OK. xx


Roast lamb. You're making me hungry.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not a very good photo but at least you get an idea of the pattern, the blue is more turquoise.


I really like that.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh those do sound yummy, if you find your recipe book please lets have a copy. xxxx


I agree. They sound like something both DH and I could enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> June this is recipe from my 1960s Margarte Pattern book. I made the gravy and didn't use the soup.


Thanks Josephine. I've copied it.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This little bunny, part of my collection, reminds me of our Jacky, clutching one of her lovely shawls and getting the news that a buyer has dropped out! See what his name is?!! :sm23: xxxx


Awww! Just like our own little Barny.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oops, sorry if I offended you, I thought it was funny and it was posted with love!! :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


and looked at with love.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Interesting. I don't think I would eat a stuffing of breadcrumbs, suet and egg. That sounds more like something I would put on the outside.
> Something like our Dutch kroketten.


I may use the soup but change the stuffing.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Dropping in to say hi. Sorry it's been a long time, I have sometimes been following your antics and other times not. I'm beginning to feel more like my normal self and taking interest in life again.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with Josephine tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is well


So you are with Josephine today. I know you are having fun, and wish I was with you.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, forgive me for tthe moaning last night. I was feeling very cross. I get that instead of being tearful about my Albert. It has passed over again til the next time.
> 
> I went out with Lynn for her birthday lunch today, it's not until next week but today was more convenient. You girls that have been here know exactly where we went to, yes, kaskane. I had a breakfast and I'm sure that's what's changed my mood. There was....2 rashers of bacon, two sausages, one egg, mushrooms, black pudding, two tomatoes, a hash brown, and a choice of toast, fried bread or just bread. All this for £4.50. I substituted black pudding and mushrooms and had an extra sausage. A nice cup of tea and it was lovely. Lynn had hunters chicken, then....I had ice cream, Lynn had coffee walnut cake and a cup of tea. It is definitely value for money. Look it up if you want to. Kaskane.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow if they haven't got plans, it seems ages since I've seen them. I'll do some catching up now. X


Your meal sounds wonderful. Just what you needed to cheer you up.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> We all have times that we need to ourselves. For whatever reasons...
> I've done it a few times over the years I've been on here.
> This little group of ours is so special. It is so unique in So many ways. We can all rest our weary heads each night knowing , that you won't be forgotten, that you are loved,and that we are all here for each other. My posts have been a bit short lately because of stress. But i cannot even begin to understand the bond we all share. I'm just grateful that it's here.
> Love you ALL. Xoxo????


We have so much in common, especially the ability to love and share unconditionally.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Sounds like a wonderful breakfast.
> It's perfectly natural to get cross. It's a much easier emotion than any others. If it gets you through the day you are always welcome to lamp someone ! We could all take turns finding someone who needs it for you ????????
> I'll start :
> My good friend Mary , who made us thanksgiving dinner.. Has gotten some bad news that one of her kidneys had lost about 16% of it's functioning. Her mri was in September and her docter JUST got around to telling her last week. I think that should qualify him for a
> Lamping ! She has parkinsons so they don't want to do surgery to remove the kidney , unsure what they will suggest.


consider him lamped virtually. I hope it hurt. I went for his guts.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> So I'm here to tell y'all.......
> 
> We got a house!
> 
> Just in the nick of time it will be available in 2 weeks.


Oh wow. You are SO clever. And you get your baby back with another one to love.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Roast lamb. You're making me hungry.


It was rather nice, enough left for tomorrow as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Awww! Just like our own little Barny.


Yes, cute.xx :sm12: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> consider him lamped virtually. I hope it hurt. I went for his guts.


I couldn't quite reach that high. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Merlin and I had a funeral yesterday. Mildred has left our Legion Branch a lot of money so we naturally wanted to go. However it was one of the strangest funerals I have ever been to. At least eight clergymen, but no family. Maybe 50 people in all but seemingly all from the church congregation. They even had the funeral feast laid out in the aisle of the church, masses of food laid on by Marks and Spencers so wonderful food. Much to Merlin's delight they had fruit skewers and I think he had his entire five a day. I'm afraid I had a cream pastry as well. I didn't have dinner later though as I wasn't hungry.

Over the next 4 years, we stand to receive over £17,000 specifically for the branch from her will, so I shall propose that we open a building fund as we have no club and have to rent a meeting place.

Mildred was obviously well-loved by her friends in the congregation and on a sadder note, we nearly lost one of them. A very old lady collapsed and an ambulance had to be called to take her away. Apparently her heart stopped but then started up again. 

Like I said, the strangest funeral I have ever attended.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I couldn't quite reach that high. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


You could zap his knees though :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You could zap his knees though :sm02:


Oh I planned to reach a bit higher and more painful place. xx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Does it actually have olives in it? Sounds good!


No. Just in the name. Don't know why though. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I'm sure she's a much better spinner than when I first saw her... just teasing Josephine! Smack me! xoxox


Not had much practice. But I can spin chunky, laceweight and bobbles all at the same time!


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


----------



## jinx

Interesting pictures. Thanks for sharing. Nice to see a picture of a smiling Rebecca.



PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


----------



## jinx

We are having a lovely day watching the beautiful snow fall. I hope it stops soon. Our son just came over and plowed the driveway and shoveled the deck and walkway for us. 
I was busy knitting my hat and now we are having homemade soup for lunch.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.

Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.

Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February. 

Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> So I'm here to tell y'all.......
> 
> We got a house!
> 
> Just in the nick of time it will be available in 2 weeks.


Hahahah as I'm so pleased for you. You will be able to have your ds and grand whatever it is close to you. There's. Toni g like it.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.
> 
> Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February.
> 
> Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


Good job that Sue is not at school. Sending her healing hugs.

Hope the dr can sort Stephen out. Xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


Lovely pictures!! Some very interesting fabrics there, some people are clever!! Loved the purple felt!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


Gorgeous. X


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> consider him lamped virtually. I hope it hurt. I went for his guts.


I would probably go for his little robins.


----------



## jinx

Love the pictures. The last picture is fantastic, unbelievable, but fantastic.


London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.
> 
> Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February.
> 
> Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


I hope Sue gets rid of the infection quickly. How wise they are to close the school and clean the germs out. Maybe if 
Stephen watches his diet closely he will come in under the borderline when he goes to the clinic.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


Lovely photos I particularly like the trees. Don't know who the Angel is????


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I hope Sue gets rid of the infection quickly. How wise they are to close the school and clean the germs out. Maybe if
> Stephen watches his diet closely he will come in under the borderline when he goes to the clinic.


It will do Stephen no harm at all to change his diet. I quite smiled at him today, he bought some soda and asked for sugar free. I always drink sugar free and he's always said it tastes horrible. Nope, it will do him no harm. I think he is beginning to realize that he's as vulnerable as everyone else.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.
> 
> Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February.
> 
> Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


Sounds as though Sue had a lucky escape, I know a chest infection is not great but would prefer to the novo virus. Hope you enjoyed you fish and chips. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


Glad you had a good day, love the photos but the last one????????????? Who you trying to kid. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


What a great day and wonderful photos. Lovely to see Rebecca! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


What a fun day and love your angelic photo! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Lovely photos everyone ! 

I do love to live vicariously ???? 

Saxy i think we are probably very much alike . 

Susan I'm hoping Sue is well soon. For Stephen, just changing my diet a little and a little excersize , brought my a1c down to .1 point away from being non diabetic. So he can do it, he's a smart university man after all ! ????????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> And it's only a 15 minute drive from home.
> The landlord is an acquaintance of dh's . it's a 2 bedroom 1 bath. And it's close to businesses they can walk to. It's a done deal. No credit required. We should be able to get in there and check it out proper in about a week.


I want to come......pppppllllllleeaaaseee!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> An hour and a half in that confined space is a bit much, I found in very claustrophobic after a few minutes. xx


I was having trouble breathing and holding still and I was teetering on the edge of full blown panic!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Hope the results from the MRI are useful and helpful for you.
> Where did you shop?


Our Jay C and today Walmart which I wasn't as impressed as they made some substitutions that I was not impressed with......


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> You mean a lot to me as well. Stay warm. It's cloudy and wet here but at least it's not icy.


It is here it rained all day with the temps at around 43F and once the sun went down it dropped and now we have ice and snow falling!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


Beautiful and I love the last one!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Yes ! It kind of fell into our lap yesterday and dh got the word today that we are good to go.
> Well , in 2 weeks it will be good to go. The landlord is going to Florida for a week.





Miss Pam said:


> I'm so happy for you that it's all working out. xxxooo.


It is wonderful, that DD & Bub will be so close to you, and she will have the support that she will need! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sometimes I need a rest after they leave, but I have never YET wanted them to leave. I would love to have the oldest greatgrand sleep over. However, she sleepwalks and I would worry like crazy that being in a strange place would make her walk right out the door.


I don't usually feel like that, but yesterday, I wasn't very well, and the dynamic duo wanted to go with their parents, but they needed a bit of a break. We did have a great time, but I desperately needed some very quiet time, as these children enjoy themselves in a very LOUD way! In itselfthat isn't a bad thing, and I would have preferred my girls to have grown up in a similar way, but my ears do not tolerate very much noise, and I think I raised the quietest kids in my town. My mother was the same, as for as noise goes, so my siblings & myself, were very quiet, for a family of 6. ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's a complicated case, and Andy barely came out of the crash alive. I think he has finally got his head together now, but I wouldn't guarantee it.


Unfortunately this will bring everything to the front of his memory, and make things hard to deal with again! 
I hopeit does it have too bad an affect on him! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Aren't they?


You too, huh? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I couldn't quite reach that high. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


Not even on tiptoes? ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I planned to reach a bit higher and more painful place. xx :sm15:


Ok, tiptoes aren't needed for that level! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


looks like a lovely Lunch, and great photos, but I would love to feel the faux leather made from the Post wine grapes! That would be very interesting. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> We are having a lovely day watching the beautiful snow fall. I hope it stops soon. Our son just came over and plowed the driveway and shoveled the deck and walkway for us.
> I was busy knitting my hat and now we are having homemade soup for lunch.


sounds like a great day!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


It all looks wonderful, but I really love the last photo! hahaha ????????????


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


Great pictures, thanks for a lovely day


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> We are having a lovely day watching the beautiful snow fall. I hope it stops soon. Our son just came over and plowed the driveway and shoveled the deck and walkway for us.
> I was busy knitting my hat and now we are having homemade soup for lunch.


You have such a lovely family, always there to help you.
I expect your soup was delicious


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.
> 
> Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February.
> 
> Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


Wishing Sue a quick recovery
And I hope Stephen has good news about the diabetes. It might be he can reverse it with his diet


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


Great pictures. Do you know how long those lights might be there?


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I was having trouble breathing and holding still and I was teetering on the edge of full blown panic!


Did they give you a buzzer to press for the possibility of you needing to come out? I was given one the two times I've been in one of those enclosed things


----------



## jollypolly

It's 4:30 am and I'm so tired. My mooch isn't well and I'm waiting for the test results. Of course we have a storm about 8-16 inches very cold and windy. Yesterday he ate a bit and drank but he's not eaten off his dish and no way I can know if he's drinking. Will call vet tomorrow but probably closed due to weather having to care for him away from the dogged Suzi might get his food tho she has a plate. I've put real turkey, turkey baby food, speciallynice cat food.


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, I have had a very interesting time, over the last few days. The man who has been flatly refusing to get a caravan, ever since I have known him, has been looking at the caravans that have a wind up top, and each end extends out, where the bedding goes. He has picked out 2, that we are going to check out tomorrow, so we have an early trip down to Adelaide tomorrow, but both DD's here think we are going to visit their sisters. He doesn't want them to know about the possible purchase, until we have actually got one on our towball. So we are now playing Super Secrets, with our entire family.

Then tonight I was playing football with Mint, and everything was going really well, with the ball not hitting Mint at all, and her bringing the ball back to me, so that I could kick it for her again. Then it all went pair shaped. I saw the ball coming. and went to kick it, but I was wrong footed, and instead of kicking the ball, my foot landed on it, and I fell straight backwards, and hit my head as I went down. Thankfully I have no visible injuries, and no broken bones, but my bones are still very strong; but I think the games of football are finished now, and I will now be sitting down and throwing the ball for her! I think that will be a little safer for me!????????????????

Janet, I didn't do as good a job, as you did; when you had your fall, I hope neither of us take any more tumbles!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It's 4:30 am and I'm so tired. My mooch isn't well and I'm waiting for the test results. Of course we have a storm about 8-16 inches very cold and windy. Yesterday he ate a bit and drank but he's not eaten off his dish and no way I can know if he's drinking. Will call vet tomorrow but probably closed due to weather having to care for him away from the dogged Suzi might get his food tho she has a plate. I've put real turkey, turkey baby food, speciallynice cat food.


I'm so sorry that your mooch is not well, I forget . whether he is a cat, or a dog. I hope he is feeling better soon!????????
My Mint (dog) often has periods of t ime, when she's off her food, but we always know that she has eaten something, in the yard, that disagrees with her; because her stomach gets so noisy. I make sure she has plenty of water, and a small amount of dry food in her dish. When she begins eating again, I keep giving her small amounts of food, until she begins pawing her bowl, asking for more food. There has only been once, that I have been concerned enough to have her examined by the Vet, but that time she had also eaten something, non-fatal, that is in our yard; and it is usually a snail - apparently there is something in snails, that makes dogs a little ill, but Mint must like them, because she keeps going back to them. Fortunately, we don't use poisons in our yard!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and murky Wales, low cloud all round so no mountain tops in view. It is a lot milder today hope it stays that way for tomorrow, one weather forecast says it will another one that it might snow, just don't know which one to believe. Think I've gone wrong on my chevron scarf, trying to watch snooker and knit, so will try and sort it out before the final of the snooker starts this afternoon. Have a restful, peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had a very interesting time, over the last few days. The man who has been flatly refusing to get a caravan, ever since I have known him, has been looking at the caravans that have a wind up top, and each end extends out, where the bedding goes. He has picked out 2, that we are going to check out tomorrow, so we have an early trip down to Adelaide tomorrow, but both DD's here think we are going to visit their sisters. He doesn't want them to know about the possible purchase, until we have actually got one on our towball. So we are now playing Super Secrets, with our entire family.
> 
> Then tonight I was playing football with Mint, and everything was going really well, with the ball not hitting Mint at all, and her bringing the ball back to me, so that I could kick it for her again. Then it all went pair shaped. I saw the ball coming. and went to kick it, but I was wrong footed, and instead of kicking the ball, my foot landed on it, and I fell straight backwards, and hit my head as I went down. Thankfully I have no visible injuries, and no broken bones, but my bones are still very strong; but I think the games of football are finished now, and I will now be sitting down and throwing the ball for her! I think that will be a little safer for me!????????????????
> 
> Janet, I didn't do as good a job, as you did; when you had your fall, I hope neither of us take any more tumbles!????????????


Ouch! You take care and no oore roller skating. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. Slept really well last night.

When I got i yesterday I had a phone call from DD inviting us to lunch today, so no cooking for me.

Been checking out the weather forecast for the net 2 weeks cos I'm off on our WI craft week end to Dorset and like Jacky we do not want snow. Have everythin planned for the week end, just have to make sure we have plenty of wine.

Happy lazy Sunday to everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hahaha.. I said dh wants to move to the country. We ain't moving. Most of my family is in the country and i can see having a small vacation home somewhere in the country... But no..no to a permanent move. I'll move when i go for my dirt nap. And if I'm cremated i can actually have him just sprinkle me in the yard lol.. Quietly .. Bcus that's probably not legal lol.


Dirt nap!!! Love it -- but not for a very long time, eh?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hahaha.. I said dh wants to move to the country. We ain't moving. Most of my family is in the country and i can see having a small vacation home somewhere in the country... But no..no to a permanent move. I'll move when i go for my dirt nap. And if I'm cremated i can actually have him just sprinkle me in the yard lol.. Quietly .. Bcus that's probably not legal lol.


I couldn't live in the country either, I'm a true townie and even though Cornwall was paradise while we lived there, I was so happy to be back in my London, I am a London Girl through and through!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yea something like that.
> 
> And you can't play because you were there. LOL
> 
> Plus i already told June she was right. It's a diaper cake. I've made three. This one was black and red for a ladybug theme shower.


That's just gorgeous, you have a real talent for these, you should get them on Ebay!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay yesterday was my MRI and I'm just going to say I'm usually okay with space but an hour and a half in that tight space and I was getting ready to panic!
> 
> Today I placed my first to grocery orders online and picked one up already and for the most part I am happy other than them interpreting the 1 vine ripe tomatoes to literally mean 1 I meant the whole thing!


Haha, how stupid are they to not realise what you meant?! You'll know for next time! I empathise with you about the MRI, I once had a scan on my thyroid which involved having a large metal plate brought down to about an inch above my face and I had to stay there for about 5 minutes!!! Hell on earth!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And it's only a 15 minute drive from home.
> The landlord is an acquaintance of dh's . it's a 2 bedroom 1 bath. And it's close to businesses they can walk to. It's a done deal. No credit required. We should be able to get in there and check it out proper in about a week.


I can't tell you how happy I am for you, it's surprising what you can accomplish when under pressure!!! And you'll be able to be Nonna and Pops to the little one, I think that is wonderful!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I hope it is an easy fix. My last phone locked me out of the entire phone, by putting an old security code onto my phone, and I didn't know what it was. After trying several different ways of trying to get access to my phone, with no luck. I finally got intouch with Samsung, and the young Lass described how to unlock my phone, and within a few minutes, my phone was unlocked, and back in use. I was so happy! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


All fixed now, thanks Judi, I had somehow got logged out of my email so once I knew the problem it was very easily put right!!xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> What about using naked schnitzels, they would be perfect for making Beef Olives, and they would already be at about the right thickness, so they wouldn't need very much bashing to get to the optimum thinness! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


That sounds like it would be a good idea but I've never seen them here!!! :sm25: :sm22: :sm16: xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Of course you didn't log out of your email account, it must have been your BH, unless you have a dog, or a cat? ????????????


It was a gremlin what done it!!! :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ask June, she'll tell you. xx :sm23: :sm15:


Yeah, she's really cute. Jacky will you take your hands away from round my neck now please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That sounds like it would be a good idea but I've never seen them here!!! :sm25: :sm22: :sm16: xx


Ours are decent and are dressed in breadcrumbs xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> An hour and a half in that confined space is a bit much, I found in very claustrophobic after a few minutes. xx


Oh wow, I didn't read that properly, didn't see that it was for that long, that's awful, you must have been so miserable Lisa!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, she's really cute. Jacky will you take your hands away from round my neck now please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


In a minute, I'm only warming them honestly. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We had some of the G k's here today, and I think it was the Rattiest Day that, they have had out here, I was actually glad to seethem go home, for the first time in a long time! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Oh dear, sounds like they were tired but I hope they aren't going down with something!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Just ask Mr. Google: "Beef Olives. The British term for wrapping meat around a stuffing, browning it and finishing it in a brown sauce is called an "olive," although there are no olives in it. Perhaps the word referred to the final "olive-like" shape the meat took when it was tied up and cooked."
> I think you were closer to the truth.


Good old Mr Google, how did we ever get by before we had him to turn to?!! That description sums them up perfectly!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my very white little corner of the world. It is still snowing a bit. I believe most of the snow missed us. YEAH!
> I am proud to say I have two projects in the works. I usually find it impossible to start something new until I finish the wip. Yesterday I forced myself to start a crochet shawl while I had a knit hat in progress. My mind is telling me to finish that hat quickly, but I am not listening. We will see.


Good for you for living dangerously!! Tell your mind that you'll get to the hat when you are jolly well ready!!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Aren't they?


Apparently not if you want them to stick around!!!xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> So true. Often sons are nicknamed Chip for that reason.


I have heard that name used in American TV shows many times but never realised how it came to be!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I couldn't quite reach that high. xx :sm16: :sm16: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Merlin and I had a funeral yesterday. Mildred has left our Legion Branch a lot of money so we naturally wanted to go. However it was one of the strangest funerals I have ever been to. At least eight clergymen, but no family. Maybe 50 people in all but seemingly all from the church congregation. They even had the funeral feast laid out in the aisle of the church, masses of food laid on by Marks and Spencers so wonderful food. Much to Merlin's delight they had fruit skewers and I think he had his entire five a day. I'm afraid I had a cream pastry as well. I didn't have dinner later though as I wasn't hungry.
> 
> Over the next 4 years, we stand to receive over £17,000 specifically for the branch from her will, so I shall propose that we open a building fund as we have no club and have to rent a meeting place.
> 
> Mildred was obviously well-loved by her friends in the congregation and on a sadder note, we nearly lost one of them. A very old lady collapsed and an ambulance had to be called to take her away. Apparently her heart stopped but then started up again.
> 
> Like I said, the strangest funeral I have ever attended.


Well it was certainly interesting and the food sounds wonderful, you can't go wrong with M& S!! I'm sure she'd be delightedto hear what you plan to do through her generosity and I'm guessing the venue will be called after her. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I planned to reach a bit higher and more painful place. xx :sm15:


...or something in between!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Not had much practice. But I can spin chunky, laceweight and bobbles all at the same time!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.
> 
> Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February.
> 
> Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


Wishing Stephen well. I too am pre-diabetic, have been for a long time and I suspect I could lose that label if I had the willpower to work on it and cut down on the carbs and sugar but life's for living, right? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Love the pictures. The last picture is fantastic, unbelievable, but fantastic.


Thanks jinx, I think! There was a queue of people waiting to have their picture taken and they all laughed when I put my hands together!! I always aim to be entertaining, even if I am also annoying!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photos I particularly like the trees. Don't know who the Angel is????


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you had a good day, love the photos but the last one????????????? Who you trying to kid. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23:


If you're cute then I'm am angel!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> looks like a lovely Lunch, and great photos, but I would love to feel the faux leather made from the Post wine grapes! That would be very interesting. :sm24: :sm24:


Me too and I wonder how fragile it is? xxx


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> You have such a lovely family, always there to help you.
> I expect your soup was delicious


We are lucky our family helps us out when they can. Luckily this snow was on the weekend when my son was off work. His sons often helped out but now one is deployed and the other is stationed away from us. Often we depend on our greatgrands father to help us out.
The soup was good, not great. When I first got the instant pot I followed recipes. Yesterday I did my own thing.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Great pictures. Do you know how long those lights might be there?


Until next Saturday, well worth seeing and here's a link! https://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/winter-lights-2019/?instance_id=

Good to see you love!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> It's 4:30 am and I'm so tired. My mooch isn't well and I'm waiting for the test results. Of course we have a storm about 8-16 inches very cold and windy. Yesterday he ate a bit and drank but he's not eaten off his dish and no way I can know if he's drinking. Will call vet tomorrow but probably closed due to weather having to care for him away from the dogged Suzi might get his food tho she has a plate. I've put real turkey, turkey baby food, speciallynice cat food.


Sorry your Mooch is not well. Hoping you can get in contact with the vet for guidance even if you cannot actually see the vet.
The bad weather really has put a damper on activities for this weekend.


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> It's 4:30 am and I'm so tired. My mooch isn't well and I'm waiting for the test results. Of course we have a storm about 8-16 inches very cold and windy. Yesterday he ate a bit and drank but he's not eaten off his dish and no way I can know if he's drinking. Will call vet tomorrow but probably closed due to weather having to care for him away from the dogged Suzi might get his food tho she has a plate. I've put real turkey, turkey baby food, speciallynice cat food.


So sorry to hear that and you are doing all you can for now. Hope you can get to a vet soon xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had a very interesting time, over the last few days. The man who has been flatly refusing to get a caravan, ever since I have known him, has been looking at the caravans that have a wind up top, and each end extends out, where the bedding goes. He has picked out 2, that we are going to check out tomorrow, so we have an early trip down to Adelaide tomorrow, but both DD's here think we are going to visit their sisters. He doesn't want them to know about the possible purchase, until we have actually got one on our towball. So we are now playing Super Secrets, with our entire family.
> 
> Then tonight I was playing football with Mint, and everything was going really well, with the ball not hitting Mint at all, and her bringing the ball back to me, so that I could kick it for her again. Then it all went pair shaped. I saw the ball coming. and went to kick it, but I was wrong footed, and instead of kicking the ball, my foot landed on it, and I fell straight backwards, and hit my head as I went down. Thankfully I have no visible injuries, and no broken bones, but my bones are still very strong; but I think the games of football are finished now, and I will now be sitting down and throwing the ball for her! I think that will be a little safer for me!????????????????
> 
> Janet, I didn't do as good a job, as you did; when you had your fall, I hope neither of us take any more tumbles!????????????


Exciting news about the caravan but so sorry you had a fall, glad you seem to be ok. I would love to have seen the expression on Mint's face as you were headed south!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had a very interesting time, over the last few days. The man who has been flatly refusing to get a caravan, ever since I have known him, has been looking at the caravans that have a wind up top, and each end extends out, where the bedding goes. He has picked out 2, that we are going to check out tomorrow, so we have an early trip down to Adelaide tomorrow, but both DD's here think we are going to visit their sisters. He doesn't want them to know about the possible purchase, until we have actually got one on our towball. So we are now playing Super Secrets, with our entire family.
> 
> Then tonight I was playing football with Mint, and everything was going really well, with the ball not hitting Mint at all, and her bringing the ball back to me, so that I could kick it for her again. Then it all went pair shaped. I saw the ball coming. and went to kick it, but I was wrong footed, and instead of kicking the ball, my foot landed on it, and I fell straight backwards, and hit my head as I went down. Thankfully I have no visible injuries, and no broken bones, but my bones are still very strong; but I think the games of football are finished now, and I will now be sitting down and throwing the ball for her! I think that will be a little safer for me!????????????????
> 
> Janet, I didn't do as good a job, as you did; when you had your fall, I hope neither of us take any more tumbles!????????????


Glad you appear to be unharmed in the fall. Good for you to realize you need to change things to stay safe. I find it hard not to climb ladders or do things that I think I can do. I so want to pull the refrigerator, stove, and washer and dryer out to clean behind them. Intellectually I know I shouldn't, but......


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> In a minute, I'm only warming them honestly. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Hehehe!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and murky Wales, low cloud all round so no mountain tops in view. It is a lot milder today hope it stays that way for tomorrow, one weather forecast says it will another one that it might snow, just don't know which one to believe. Think I've gone wrong on my chevron scarf, trying to watch snooker and knit, so will try and sort it out before the final of the snooker starts this afternoon. Have a restful, peaceful Sunday. xx


Morning. We heard doom and gloom about the snow storm we were getting Fri/Sat. We only got about 4 inches. One can only prepare and hope it is not as bad as predicted.
Happy Sunny Sunday to you.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and sunny Surrey. Slept really well last night.
> 
> When I got i yesterday I had a phone call from DD inviting us to lunch today, so no cooking for me.
> 
> Been checking out the weather forecast for the net 2 weeks cos I'm off on our WI craft week end to Dorset and like Jacky we do not want snow. Have everythin planned for the week end, just have to make sure we have plenty of wine.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday to everyone. xx


Morning. Yes you need to have the essentials, wine and crafting tool. Snow is something you do not need.
Hope you are enjoying your Sunny Sunday.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good for you for living dangerously!! Tell your mind that you'll get to the hat when you are jolly well ready!!!


I lost the battle. I finished the hat. Then I worked on the shawl a bit. However, I did start a 1898 hat last night. Trying to have at least one knit and one crochet item going at the same time. I dislike not having something started when I get up in the a.m.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I think! There was a queue of people waiting to have their picture taken and they all laughed when I put my hands together!! I always aim to be entertaining, even if I am also annoying!! xxxx


You entertained the queue and all your friends in Paradise. Never annoying, just fun loving.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my sunshiny little corner of the world. What a beautiful picture I have outside my window. I had the worse nights sleep ever. The new med that was making me feel so much better and helping me get decent sleep appears to be causing side effects. Very irritated about that. Will work with doctor to see if decreasing dose or even taking something to control side effects is a doable solution. Sounds crazy to take a med to counteract the med one is taking.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch! You take care and no oore roller skating. xx


Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You entertained the queue and all your friends in Paradise. Never annoying, just fun loving.


Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunshiny little corner of the world. What a beautiful picture I have outside my window. I had the worse nights sleep ever. The new med that was making me feel so much better and helping me get decent sleep appears to be causing side effects. Very irritated about that. Will work with doctor to see if decreasing dose or even taking something to control side effects is a doable solution. Sounds crazy to take a med to counteract the med one is taking.


It does but if it works...! One day our great grands and beyond won't have to worry about any of this, I guess, it will all be automated. Hope they are still knitting though!! Xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I couldn't live in the country either, I'm a true townie and even though Cornwall was paradise while we lived there, I was so happy to be back in my London, I am a London Girl through and through!!! xxxx


I am also as far into the Country as I want to be. Where I live is just like a small village, except we have no shops to speak of, out here, so we still need to go into town, If we need to do any shopping. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> All fixed now, thanks Judi, I had somehow got logged out of my email so once I knew the problem it was very easily put right!!xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That sounds like it would be a good idea but I've never seen them here!!! :sm25: :sm22: :sm16: xx


Dh likes to crumb his own schnitzels, so we will sometimes visit a butcher shop, and get them from there. Then we are reminded of how much better the meat is from the butcher, and one can buy the exact amount that one needs. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was a gremlin what done it!!! :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


I know, those gremlins have quite a bit to answer too! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Ours are decent and are dressed in breadcrumbs xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sounds like they were tired but I hope they aren't going down with something!!! xx


No, the twins wanted to be with their parents, but the parents don't get to see each other very much, as they are both working now. and DSIL is working shut down hours, for the next 3 weeks, this is maintenance time, and they really needed sometime. without the children. The kids were so excited to be going home so they could spend sometime with their daddy.????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Exciting news about the caravan but so sorry you had a fall, glad you seem to be ok. I would love to have seen the expression on Mint's face as you were headed south!! xxxx


she didn't know what to do, as She has neve seen me laying on the driveway ( concrete) before. As for as she is concerned, I am always standing. She stayed with me until I got up, as well, then came inside ....... with no complaint!
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Glad you appear to be unharmed in the fall. Good for you to realize you need to change things to stay safe. I find it hard not to climb ladders or do things that I think I can do. I so want to pull the refrigerator, stove, and washer and dryer out to clean behind them. Intellectually I know I shouldn't, but......


Yes, I thought I had better begin playing differently, so that the fall wouldn't be repeated. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Judi! xxxooo


Thanks Pam xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Interesting pictures. Thanks for sharing. Nice to see a picture of a smiling Rebecca.


Isn't it just!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm at Stephens, its ban a strange sort of day. First, I'm pleased that Josephine and Rebecca met up today and had some nice moments in their say, sometimes I really do wish I lived nearere. But never mind, I'll get a train discount t card and then the country's my oyster.
> 
> Sue has been off work owing to a chest infection, I thought it was flu. While she has been off, she's had a phone call to say that the school has had to close owing to the novo virus. It's infected 8 staff and 50+ children. The school is getting a deep clean on Tuesday.
> 
> Stephen and I went to the fish shop cos we had fish and chips, and he so matter of factishly told me the dr thinks he may have diabetes or at least on the border line. It's just what you talk about in the fish queue. So he's got an appointment for the diabetics clinic on the beginning of February.
> 
> Apart from that I can't think of anymore news at the moment. Love you all......


If he's borderline he can easily cut back on some of his sugar intake and drop back down again. Are they sure that Sue didn't have the novo virus?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


Lovely pictures, especially you finally showing us your wings. We always knew you had them.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had a very interesting time, over the last few days. The man who has been flatly refusing to get a caravan, ever since I have known him, has been looking at the caravans that have a wind up top, and each end extends out, where the bedding goes. He has picked out 2, that we are going to check out tomorrow, so we have an early trip down to Adelaide tomorrow, but both DD's here think we are going to visit their sisters. He doesn't want them to know about the possible purchase, until we have actually got one on our towball. So we are now playing Super Secrets, with our entire family.
> 
> Then tonight I was playing football with Mint, and everything was going really well, with the ball not hitting Mint at all, and her bringing the ball back to me, so that I could kick it for her again. Then it all went pair shaped. I saw the ball coming. and went to kick it, but I was wrong footed, and instead of kicking the ball, my foot landed on it, and I fell straight backwards, and hit my head as I went down. Thankfully I have no visible injuries, and no broken bones, but my bones are still very strong; but I think the games of football are finished now, and I will now be sitting down and throwing the ball for her! I think that will be a little safer for me!????????????????
> 
> Janet, I didn't do as good a job, as you did; when you had your fall, I hope neither of us take any more tumbles!????????????


I'll drink to that,then stay sitting!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Lovely pictures, especially you finally showing us your wings. We always knew you had them.


Not quite ready for the real ones yet!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Did they give you a buzzer to press for the possibility of you needing to come out? I was given one the two times I've been in one of those enclosed things


No but that's a good idea, the one I had before this one I was supposed to have it done with contrast and so it would have meant being in there twice as long so I told them no way was I going back in the machine in that one my nose was almost touching the top :sm06:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Until next Saturday, well worth seeing and here's a link! https://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/winter-lights-2019/?instance_id=
> 
> Good to see you love!! xxxx


Thanks for the link


----------



## grandma susan

Good Sunday evening, I hope you've all had a good weekend. I have. (I think) apart from Stephens bombshell, but we shall cope and anyway it might not be..

I called at Asda (sorry jinx it's not Thursday) because I was so low on groceries. I bought another ready meal today. Steak and ale with mashed potato. It was very nice, steak was tender, lovely. I'm starting to branch out a bit now, not before time. 

Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and I have her some chocs, (she's an alcoh chocky holic. ) she's always doing things for me.

That's all I've got for news today. I've sudokued most of the afternoon. 

Got s and b tomorrow. ????


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> If he's borderline he can easily cut back on some of his sugar intake and drop back down again. Are they sure that Sue didn't have the novo virus?


No she hasn't (touch wood) she's asthmatic and her cough is getting better. She's got 12 cold sores too????


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Good Sunday evening, I hope you've all had a good weekend. I have. (I think) apart from Stephens bombshell, but we shall cope and anyway it might not be..
> 
> I called at Asda (sorry jinx it's not Thursday) because I was so low on groceries. I bought another ready meal today. Steak and ale with mashed potato. It was very nice, steak was tender, lovely. I'm starting to branch out a bit now, not before time.
> 
> Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and I have her some chocs, (she's an alcoh chocky holic. ) she's always doing things for me.
> 
> That's all I've got for news today. I've sudokued most of the afternoon.
> 
> Got s and b tomorrow. ????


It is okay for this week. Try to get back on schedule next week please. :sm04: :sm23: 
Are the ready made meals from the freezer section?


----------



## jinx

We just had a lovely lunch. I tried something new and enjoyed them. I made sweet potato fries in the air fryer. Surprised how flavorful they were. Tasted more like acorn squash than sweet potatoes but that is okay with me. I made Mr. Wonderful eat a few, he said they were okay. I sautes pork chops in the instant pot. Very tasty with very little clean up. Now it must be time for a nap.


----------



## binkbrice

It is so cold here this living room is not getting any heat and it is 17F outside brrrrrr......!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I want to come......pppppllllllleeaaaseee!!


Absolutely ! We are going to surprise dd2 and sweet pea so shhhhh ????


----------



## linkan

It's icy snowy and cold out. I dreamed of walking barefoot in the snow and loving it. So i thought what the Heck.. It's not as much fun, might take some getting use to.

I've got pain management in the morning at the Crack of 10 am lol.
It's an alert day and they are saying to stay off the roads, but I've missed one appt. already and am out of meds and miserable so I'll have to do it.

I've only done a quick view to catch up as I've got to pretend to sleep for the next 8 hrs.! I swear that's what it feels like most nights.
I've got to alert my doc someday wheni remember. I swear i forget things as soon as i think them sometimes.

On the diaper cakes, I've definitely gotten better. I wish i had a picture of the other one i made it was really pretty too. Sweet peas was the first.
Dd1's will be butterflies. And I'm going to make little bottles in a basket too. You put a sock on a rolled up diaper and they are so cute. I'll try to find the pic i saw.

Mj sorry about your fall and so glad your not hurt. 

Love to you all ! Xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

A quick good morning from a sunny Wales before our trek to Hereford not sure what time we will be home, so see you all sometime later. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and very frosty Surrey. Got up at 4.30 to watch the lunar eclipse andsee the blood moon. It was amazing.

KnitWits here this morning , so happy Monday and I'll catch you later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -31'C (-24'F). We have about 3" of snow with drifting over the weekend. DD ran over to one of our neighbours who was snowblowing the road in front of his house and asked if he would snowblow out driveway as it was too cold to shovel out all the snow. He had just inherited the snowblower from his MIL and was testing it out. He wouldn't even take a gas fill up for doing it. A lot of the schools have cancelled buses so the kids don't have to stand outside waiting for a bus. 
Was anyone awake for the lunar eclipse last night. Bella-kitty woke me up at just the right time for me to see the big red moon through our skylight. As a kid, I saw a lunar eclipse just as the moon was rising. THAT eclipse was scary impressive.
And the TV says that the highway is completely closed just west of Port Hope so I'm going to be late going to work. If my car starts in this cold weather.
I did a few rows in the MKAL, a few rows in my brioche shawl and a few rows in my Knit Night sweater (after fixing a full row of doing the wrong stitch).


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and very frosty Surrey. Got up at 4.30 to watch the lunar eclipse andsee the blood moon. It was amazing.
> 
> KnitWits here this morning , so happy Monday and I'll catch you later. xxx


Hello fellow eclipse watcher.
I was watching it just as the last sliver of light disappeared.
Happy Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning from a sunny Wales before our trek to Hereford not sure what time we will be home, so see you all sometime later. Have a good day. xx


Have a good trip.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> It's icy snowy and cold out. I dreamed of walking barefoot in the snow and loving it. So i thought what the Heck.. It's not as much fun, might take some getting use to.
> 
> I've got pain management in the morning at the Crack of 10 am lol.
> It's an alert day and they are saying to stay off the roads, but I've missed one appt. already and am out of meds and miserable so I'll have to do it.
> 
> I've only done a quick view to catch up as I've got to pretend to sleep for the next 8 hrs.! I swear that's what it feels like most nights.
> I've got to alert my doc someday wheni remember. I swear i forget things as soon as i think them sometimes.
> 
> On the diaper cakes, I've definitely gotten better. I wish i had a picture of the other one i made it was really pretty too. Sweet peas was the first.
> Dd1's will be butterflies. And I'm going to make little bottles in a basket too. You put a sock on a rolled up diaper and they are so cute. I'll try to find the pic i saw.
> 
> Mj sorry about your fall and so glad your not hurt.
> 
> Love to you all ! Xoxo


I like sleeping with my feet hanging out from under the covers.
Your diaper cakes are pretty. And probably well appreciated.
By 10 am, the temperature should have warmed a little.
I have to attempt to get to work. I'd love to just be able to stay in where it is warm. Although the furnace is working hard to keep it that way.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> No she hasn't (touch wood) she's asthmatic and her cough is getting better. She's got 12 cold sores too????


Poor Sue. She must be feeling really rotten. Healing hugs going her way.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It is so cold here this living room is not getting any heat and it is 17F outside brrrrrr......!


I've had a blanket around me, sitting in the family room, for most of the weekend. There is a cold breeze coming from the windows, even though the blinds are pulled closed. Bella-kitty is curled up in a ball in her box. Her ears are cold.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We just had a lovely lunch. I tried something new and enjoyed them. I made sweet potato fries in the air fryer. Surprised how flavorful they were. Tasted more like acorn squash than sweet potatoes but that is okay with me. I made Mr. Wonderful eat a few, he said they were okay. I sautes pork chops in the instant pot. Very tasty with very little clean up. Now it must be time for a nap.


Pork chops and sweet potatoes fries sound yummy.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's a gorgeous sunny day here today, but still January cold. I'm not doing much. I've forgotten what my get up and go even looked like, it's so long since I've had it.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> No she hasn't (touch wood) she's asthmatic and her cough is getting better. She's got 12 cold sores too????


Ouch, that's painful.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good Sunday evening, I hope you've all had a good weekend. I have. (I think) apart from Stephens bombshell, but we shall cope and anyway it might not be..
> 
> I called at Asda (sorry jinx it's not Thursday) because I was so low on groceries. I bought another ready meal today. Steak and ale with mashed potato. It was very nice, steak was tender, lovely. I'm starting to branch out a bit now, not before time.
> 
> Marg came up and we had a cup of tea and I have her some chocs, (she's an alcoh chocky holic. ) she's always doing things for me.
> 
> That's all I've got for news today. I've sudokued most of the afternoon.
> 
> Got s and b tomorrow. ????


Steak and ale with mashed potatoe sounds yummy too.
I have a leftover pizza slice and a salad made of leftover lettuce and makings from coleslaw. It looks a little droopy but should taste fine once I have the dressing on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> No but that's a good idea, the one I had before this one I was supposed to have it done with contrast and so it would have meant being in there twice as long so I told them no way was I going back in the machine in that one my nose was almost touching the top :sm06:


I once went spelunking (cave exploring) with a bunch of guys that we met in a conservation area. They all had head lights and ropes so we felt quite safe going in with them. At one point I had to wait about 10 minutes laying in the dark on my back. I knew the rock was not far above my head as my breath was being bounced back to my face. The guys were trying to decide if it was safe to proceed further into the cave. So I'm pretty sure I'm not claustrophic.
The next time you have to use one of those machines, ask if they have a buzzer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yes, I thought I had better begin playing differently, so that the fall wouldn't be repeated. :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Yes. Keep both feet on the ground and let Mint do the jumping and bouncing. I hope you don't have a big bump on the back of your head.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> she didn't know what to do, as She has neve seen me laying on the driveway ( concrete) before. As for as she is concerned, I am always standing. She stayed with me until I got up, as well, then came inside ....... with no complaint!
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


She wanted to keep an eye on you since you had done something she wasn't sure how to handle.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It is so cold here this living room is not getting any heat and it is 17F outside brrrrrr......!


Sending you warming hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's icy snowy and cold out. I dreamed of walking barefoot in the snow and loving it. So i thought what the Heck.. It's not as much fun, might take some getting use to.
> 
> I've got pain management in the morning at the Crack of 10 am lol.
> It's an alert day and they are saying to stay off the roads, but I've missed one appt. already and am out of meds and miserable so I'll have to do it.
> 
> I've only done a quick view to catch up as I've got to pretend to sleep for the next 8 hrs.! I swear that's what it feels like most nights.
> I've got to alert my doc someday wheni remember. I swear i forget things as soon as i think them sometimes.
> 
> On the diaper cakes, I've definitely gotten better. I wish i had a picture of the other one i made it was really pretty too. Sweet peas was the first.
> Dd1's will be butterflies. And I'm going to make little bottles in a basket too. You put a sock on a rolled up diaper and they are so cute. I'll try to find the pic i saw.
> 
> Mj sorry about your fall and so glad your not hurt.
> 
> Love to you all ! Xoxo


Love to you too!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Dh likes to crumb his own schnitzels, so we will sometimes visit a butcher shop, and get them from there. Then we are reminded of how much better the meat is from the butcher, and one can buy the exact amount that one needs. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The butcher shop in Port Hope closed a number of years ago and has never re-opened. The closest butcher shop that I know of, is about 20 minutes drive away. The butcher at the grocery store in Port Hope will do custom cutting, if you are willing to wait. He also will clean and cut any geese or deer that you bring in, no questions asked.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and very frosty Surrey. Got up at 4.30 to watch the lunar eclipse andsee the blood moon. It was amazing.
> 
> KnitWits here this morning , so happy Monday and I'll catch you later. xxx


Didn't even know about the moon thing until it was too late, did you take pictures? Would love to see them if you did! Have a lovely day! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am also as far into the Country as I want to be. Where I live is just like a small village, except we have no shops to speak of, out here, so we still need to go into town, If we need to do any shopping. xoxoxo


I live on the edge of town. I can walk downtown in the summer. We used to have deer come into our backyard when we first moved here.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off and try the car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -31'C (-24'F). We have about 3" of snow with drifting over the weekend. DD ran over to one of our neighbours who was snowblowing the road in front of his house and asked if he would snowblow out driveway as it was too cold to shovel out all the snow. He had just inherited the snowblower from his MIL and was testing it out. He wouldn't even take a gas fill up for doing it. A lot of the schools have cancelled buses so the kids don't have to stand outside waiting for a bus.
> Was anyone awake for the lunar eclipse last night. Bella-kitty woke me up at just the right time for me to see the big red moon through our skylight. As a kid, I saw a lunar eclipse just as the moon was rising. THAT eclipse was scary impressive.
> And the TV says that the highway is completely closed just west of Port Hope so I'm going to be late going to work. If my car starts in this cold weather.
> I did a few rows in the MKAL, a few rows in my brioche shawl and a few rows in my Knit Night sweater (after fixing a full row of doing the wrong stitch).


I'm guessing it's still a novelty for the snow-blower guy, he's enjoying playing with his new toy! Hope he continues to make himself useful!! Hope the journey to work is not too stressful and you started your car ok. At least you dodged it for a few days last week!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Poor Sue. She must be feeling really rotten. Healing hugs going her way.


What she said! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've had a blanket around me, sitting in the family room, for most of the weekend. There is a cold breeze coming from the windows, even though the blinds are pulled closed. Bella-kitty is curled up in a ball in her box. Her ears are cold.


I have the same trouble if I sit in my favourite seat! Our front window is floor to ceiling and definitely leaks, even with the blinds and thick, lined curtains! I have tried a succession of heaters there but DH doesn't like how they seem to burn up the air and dry his eyes. He says I should sit somewhere else but I'd rather sit with the blanket round me too!!! We used to have a radiator there but when we got new ones, we stupidly did away with that one, grrrrrr!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It's a gorgeous sunny day here today, but still January cold. I'm not doing much. I've forgotten what my get up and go even looked like, it's so long since I've had it.


Knit yourself another one? There's bound to be a pattern on Ravelry!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Steak and ale with mashed potatoe sounds yummy too.
> I have a leftover pizza slice and a salad made of leftover lettuce and makings from coleslaw. It looks a little droopy but should taste fine once I have the dressing on it.


.....and if there's nothing else to eat.....!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning from a sunny Wales before our trek to Hereford not sure what time we will be home, so see you all sometime later. Have a good day. xx


I am with you holding your hand and thinking good thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## jinx

Glad you got to see something beautiful. All I saw was a weird glow behind the clouds. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and very frosty Surrey. Got up at 4.30 to watch the lunar eclipse andsee the blood moon. It was amazing.
> 
> KnitWits here this morning , so happy Monday and I'll catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -31'C (-24'F). We have about 3" of snow with drifting over the weekend. DD ran over to one of our neighbours who was snowblowing the road in front of his house and asked if he would snowblow out driveway as it was too cold to shovel out all the snow. He had just inherited the snowblower from his MIL and was testing it out. He wouldn't even take a gas fill up for doing it. A lot of the schools have cancelled buses so the kids don't have to stand outside waiting for a bus.
> Was anyone awake for the lunar eclipse last night. Bella-kitty woke me up at just the right time for me to see the big red moon through our skylight. As a kid, I saw a lunar eclipse just as the moon was rising. THAT eclipse was scary impressive.
> And the TV says that the highway is completely closed just west of Port Hope so I'm going to be late going to work. If my car starts in this cold weather.
> I did a few rows in the MKAL, a few rows in my brioche shawl and a few rows in my Knit Night sweater (after fixing a full row of doing the wrong stitch).[/quote
> 
> Good grief that is cold. We are at -3/-19. First time this winter to be below 0.
> Good for you getting a bit done on all your projects. I have a bit of a problem switching projects. I tend to try to use the count from the first project I was doing. If that makes any sense. Stay safe.


----------



## jinx

Hoping longer days of sunshine will bring your get up and go back. 


SaxonLady said:


> It's a gorgeous sunny day here today, but still January cold. I'm not doing much. I've forgotten what my get up and go even looked like, it's so long since I've had it.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I once went spelunking (cave exploring) with a bunch of guys that we met in a conservation area. They all had head lights and ropes so we felt quite safe going in with them. At one point I had to wait about 10 minutes laying in the dark on my back. I knew the rock was not far above my head as my breath was being bounced back to my face. The guys were trying to decide if it was safe to proceed further into the cave. So I'm pretty sure I'm not claustrophic.
> The next time you have to use one of those machines, ask if they have a buzzer.


I truly get short of breath just thinking of the tight space you were in. For the MRI I needed sedation to withstand the enclosed space. The newer ones are more open than the old ones.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is just starting to get light out. I am anxiously waiting for the sunshine. Makes me feel warm even if it is freezing outside.
I never get a cold she says while she coughs and blows her nose. I could not sleep because of a constant cough. I got out the Vick's NyQuil. After reading all the warnings on the label I left it sealed. I got out the Vick's vaporub and put it on my feet and that worked wonderful to stop the cough. It does not make much sense to me, but it works. Has anyone had success with Vicking their feet? I was thinking of using it again this a.m. but I believe coughing is good for you as it breaking up and removed the gunk. I see a day of drinking, knitting, and sleeping coming up. I am not sick, but will take care of myself so I do not get sick. 
Hope your Monday is more fun.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning from a sunny Wales before our trek to Hereford not sure what time we will be home, so see you all sometime later. Have a good day. xx


I hope it all goes well today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> It's icy snowy and cold out. I dreamed of walking barefoot in the snow and loving it. So i thought what the Heck.. It's not as much fun, might take some getting use to.
> 
> I've got pain management in the morning at the Crack of 10 am lol.
> It's an alert day and they are saying to stay off the roads, but I've missed one appt. already and am out of meds and miserable so I'll have to do it.
> 
> I've only done a quick view to catch up as I've got to pretend to sleep for the next 8 hrs.! I swear that's what it feels like most nights.
> I've got to alert my doc someday wheni remember. I swear i forget things as soon as i think them sometimes.
> 
> On the diaper cakes, I've definitely gotten better. I wish i had a picture of the other one i made it was really pretty too. Sweet peas was the first.
> Dd1's will be butterflies. And I'm going to make little bottles in a basket too. You put a sock on a rolled up diaper and they are so cute. I'll try to find the pic i saw.
> 
> Mj sorry about your fall and so glad your not hurt.
> 
> Love to you all ! Xoxo


Stay safe as you travel today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and very frosty Surrey. Got up at 4.30 to watch the lunar eclipse andsee the blood moon. It was amazing.
> 
> KnitWits here this morning , so happy Monday and I'll catch you later. xxx


The eclipse was amazing and it was much earlier here at between 8:30 and 9:30 p.m. Awesome! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -31'C (-24'F). We have about 3" of snow with drifting over the weekend. DD ran over to one of our neighbours who was snowblowing the road in front of his house and asked if he would snowblow out driveway as it was too cold to shovel out all the snow. He had just inherited the snowblower from his MIL and was testing it out. He wouldn't even take a gas fill up for doing it. A lot of the schools have cancelled buses so the kids don't have to stand outside waiting for a bus.
> Was anyone awake for the lunar eclipse last night. Bella-kitty woke me up at just the right time for me to see the big red moon through our skylight. As a kid, I saw a lunar eclipse just as the moon was rising. THAT eclipse was scary impressive.
> And the TV says that the highway is completely closed just west of Port Hope so I'm going to be late going to work. If my car starts in this cold weather.
> I did a few rows in the MKAL, a few rows in my brioche shawl and a few rows in my Knit Night sweater (after fixing a full row of doing the wrong stitch).


Stay safe as you travel today! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Safely home from our trip to Hereford, had photos of the inside of my eye taken but didn't need a dye injection to trace the blood flow so was out in an hour, now have to wait for the consultant to see them and decide what he wants to do next. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Safely home from our trip to Hereford, had photos of the inside of my eye taken but didn't need a dye injection to trace the blood flow so was out in an hour, now have to wait for the consultant to see them and decide what he wants to do next. xx


Glad you had a safe trip. I hope they get back to you quickly with the results and a plan of action to help you out. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you had a safe trip. I hope they get back to you quickly with the results and a plan of action to help you out. :sm02: xxxooo


Thanks, now waiting for my vision to get back to normal, I think they use industrial strength dilating drops in hospitals. xx :sm16:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Safely home from our trip to Hereford, had photos of the inside of my eye taken but didn't need a dye injection to trace the blood flow so was out in an hour, now have to wait for the consultant to see them and decide what he wants to do next. xx


Hope you get the results and a decision soon, it's not nice hanging around waiting.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now waiting for my vision to get back to normal, I think they use industrial strength dilating drops in hospitals. xx :sm16:


DS#2 always had trouble with the dilating drops. Even on the dullest of days he needed sunglasses to cope, DD has never been too bothered by them just experienced mild discomfort


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Hope you get the results and a decision soon, it's not nice hanging around waiting.


That sound like the voice of experience. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> DS#2 always had trouble with the dilating drops. Even on the dullest of days he needed sunglasses to cope, DD has never been too bothered by them just experienced mild discomfort


Forgot to take my sunglasses but fortunately it had clouded over by the time we came home so it wasn't too bad. xx


----------



## jollypolly

Wishing you smooth sailing.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> I have the same trouble if I sit in my favourite seat! Our front window is floor to ceiling and definitely leaks, even with the blinds and thick, lined curtains! I have tried a succession of heaters there but DH doesn't like how they seem to burn up the air and dry his eyes. He says I should sit somewhere else but I'd rather sit with the blanket round me too!!! We used to have a radiator there but when we got new ones, we stupidly did away with that one, grrrrrr!! xxxx


We have a mucky door liner spot and cold air can get in so I rolled a towel over a soft floor mat and pressed it to the door then put another mat on top of it. It's a pain to remove when we go out but since it's 16 below zero we are not going out and I lift it when going out so just replace it when we comeback. front door has a purchased stuffed tube. I'm thinking I can knit one. Has anyone ever knitted one?


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> It's a gorgeous sunny day here today, but still January cold. I'm not doing much. I've forgotten what my get up and go even looked like, it's so long since I've had it.


Guess it got up and went????


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now waiting for my vision to get back to normal, I think they use industrial strength dilating drops in hospitals. xx :sm16:


That's not fun. Can't do any close work or reading. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> I once went spelunking (cave exploring) with a bunch of guys that we met in a conservation area. They all had head lights and ropes so we felt quite safe going in with them. At one point I had to wait about 10 minutes laying in the dark on my back. I knew the rock was not far above my head as my breath was being bounced back to my face. The guys were trying to decide if it was safe to proceed further into the cave. So I'm pretty sure I'm not claustrophic.
> The next time you have to use one of those machines, ask if they have a buzzer.


I'm catching up back from last page but if it about an MRI we have an open one not far. You are like a patty in between two hamburger buns but it open around.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Love to you too!! xxxx


When I get to the doctor I focus on his questions but forget my questions or things I think he should know so now I keep a note and jot down what I need to remember as I think of them and use the note when the doctor comes in.


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all, I've been to s and b today. I throughly enjoyed it. There was a village policeman came in and started carrying on with us and he would have a cup of tea with us all and he sat beside Marilyn and me. He was great. He used to be a soldier in Ireland and told us quite a lot. It sounds bad but most of his conversation was funny. We had to look at his photographs, haha, I don't know what exactly he was doing bout he had a piece of cake aswell. He was great, it's a long time since I've enjoyed myself at s and b.

The boys were back to uni today, so I'm wondering how they are. They've been off that long due to the holidays that it'll be a culture shock to them. They might FaceTime later.

Hope you've all had a great day. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> It is okay for this week. Try to get back on schedule next week please. :sm04: :sm23:
> Are the ready made meals from the freezer section?


They are freezable but they have a good fridge life too.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is just starting to get light out. I am anxiously waiting for the sunshine. Makes me feel warm even if it is freezing outside.
> I never get a cold she says while she coughs and blows her nose. I could not sleep because of a constant cough. I got out the Vick's NyQuil. After reading all the warnings on the label I left it sealed. I got out the Vick's vaporub and put it on my feet and that worked wonderful to stop the cough. It does not make much sense to me, but it works. Has anyone had success with Vicking their feet? I was thinking of using it again this a.m. but I believe coughing is good for you as it breaking up and removed the gunk. I see a day of drinking, knitting, and sleeping coming up. I am not sick, but will take care of myself so I do not get sick.
> Hope your Monday is more fun.


Sorry bout your coughing jinx, but I've never heard of putting Vicks on your feet. Are you serious?????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is just starting to get light out. I am anxiously waiting for the sunshine. Makes me feel warm even if it is freezing outside.
> I never get a cold she says while she coughs and blows her nose. I could not sleep because of a constant cough. I got out the Vick's NyQuil. After reading all the warnings on the label I left it sealed. I got out the Vick's vaporub and put it on my feet and that worked wonderful to stop the cough. It does not make much sense to me, but it works. Has anyone had success with Vicking their feet? I was thinking of using it again this a.m. but I believe coughing is good for you as it breaking up and removed the gunk. I see a day of drinking, knitting, and sleeping coming up. I am not sick, but will take care of myself so I do not get sick.
> Hope your Monday is more fun.


Hope you are feeling better by now, even if you aren't sick!! I have heard of the Vick foot treatment but have never tried it nor heard if it works but it obviously did for you, useful to know! I always mean to have some of the stuff in the house but keep forgetting to buy some as I don't seem to get colds (fingers crossed!) xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Sorry bout your coughing jinx, but I've never heard of putting Vicks on your feet. Are you serious?????


Yes it does work. Try rubbing garluc on the soles of your feet and you will taste it in 20 mins. Thats how reflexology works. Xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day out with Rebecca. The Fashioned from Nature exhibition was interesting. Some lovely exhibts and also foox for thought. Then we had a very healthy lunch in one of the big stores and ended up in the haberdashery department fondling some wool.


You did have a delicious lunch, great that you were able together! xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We are having a lovely day watching the beautiful snow fall. I hope it stops soon. Our son just came over and plowed the driveway and shoveled the deck and walkway for us.
> I was busy knitting my hat and now we are having homemade soup for lunch.


What a good son you have.. Mr Wonderful Jr.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London. Had a great day out at Canary Wharf with DD and the kids. We managed to complete the murder mystery trail, even though it was freezing. We had a very nice lunch and then we discovered, as it was getting dark, that there was a winter lights festival over there. The lights were just beautiful, not like Christmas lights, more like artistic light displays. here's some pictures, although they don't do them justice!!


You have to see lights like that with your own eyes, same goes for the Angel, who would have believed it! That's going to be a hard one to out do you know... first a Mountie, now an Angel, what next! :sm17: xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I hope Sue gets rid of the infection quickly. How wise they are to close the school and clean the germs out. Maybe if
> Stephen watches his diet closely he will come in under the borderline when he goes to the clinic.


They thought my Mom was border diabetic, I took away her Jelly Bears and she was fine!


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> It's 4:30 am and I'm so tired. My mooch isn't well and I'm waiting for the test results. Of course we have a storm about 8-16 inches very cold and windy. Yesterday he ate a bit and drank but he's not eaten off his dish and no way I can know if he's drinking. Will call vet tomorrow but probably closed due to weather having to care for him away from the dogged Suzi might get his food tho she has a plate. I've put real turkey, turkey baby food, speciallynice cat food.


I hope Mooch is back on his feet again Polly, good quality food has always helped me to get mine to their senior years without seeing the vet to often. Cats are hard to figure out sometimes. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had a very interesting time, over the last few days. The man who has been flatly refusing to get a caravan, ever since I have known him, has been looking at the caravans that have a wind up top, and each end extends out, where the bedding goes. He has picked out 2, that we are going to check out tomorrow, so we have an early trip down to Adelaide tomorrow, but both DD's here think we are going to visit their sisters. He doesn't want them to know about the possible purchase, until we have actually got one on our towball. So we are now playing Super Secrets, with our entire family.
> 
> Then tonight I was playing football with Mint, and everything was going really well, with the ball not hitting Mint at all, and her bringing the ball back to me, so that I could kick it for her again. Then it all went pair shaped. I saw the ball coming. and went to kick it, but I was wrong footed, and instead of kicking the ball, my foot landed on it, and I fell straight backwards, and hit my head as I went down. Thankfully I have no visible injuries, and no broken bones, but my bones are still very strong; but I think the games of football are finished now, and I will now be sitting down and throwing the ball for her! I think that will be a little safer for me!????????????????
> 
> Janet, I didn't do as good a job, as you did; when you had your fall, I hope neither of us take any more tumbles!????????????


I hope you enjoy your new wheels Judi. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> We have a mucky door liner spot and cold air can get in so I rolled a towel over a soft floor mat and pressed it to the door then put another mat on top of it. It's a pain to remove when we go out but since it's 16 below zero we are not going out and I lift it when going out so just replace it when we comeback. front door has a purchased stuffed tube. I'm thinking I can knit one. Has anyone ever knitted one?


No but knitting one is a great idea. I stuffed fabric one that I made with many rolled up newspapers. That is at the door to the porch and seems to keep a lot of the draught out!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> When I get to the doctor I focus on his questions but forget my questions or things I think he should know so now I keep a note and jot down what I need to remember as I think of them and use the note when the doctor comes in.


Good idea!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You have to see lights like that with your own eyes, same goes for the Angel, who would have believed it! That's going to be a hard one to out do you know... first a Mountie, now an Angel, what next! :sm17: xoxox


Watch this space hun!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> They thought my Mom was border diabetic, I took away her Jelly Bears and she was fine!


If only I had Jelly Bears to give up!! I never eat sweets, a little chocolate occasionally but it keeps me awake so I avoid it!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yeah, she's really cute. Jacky will you take your hands away from round my neck now please?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We are lucky our family helps us out when they can. Luckily this snow was on the weekend when my son was off work. His sons often helped out but now one is deployed and the other is stationed away from us. Often we depend on our greatgrands father to help us out.
> The soup was good, not great. When I first got the instant pot I followed recipes. Yesterday I did my own thing.


Mr. J is off of soup, on the other hand I could eat it all day long. Been craving Thai Chicken soup. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Glad you appear to be unharmed in the fall. Good for you to realize you need to change things to stay safe. I find it hard not to climb ladders or do things that I think I can do. I so want to pull the refrigerator, stove, and washer and dryer out to clean behind them. Intellectually I know I shouldn't, but......


I'm glad you are ok too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Mr. J is off of soup, on the other hand I could eat it all day long. Been craving Thai Chicken soup. xxx


Oh that sounds interesting. Funny you should mention soup I fancied soup when we came back from the hospital today. Dug out some home-made watercress soup, hot and peppery, just what we needed. xx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunshiny little corner of the world. What a beautiful picture I have outside my window. I had the worse nights sleep ever. The new med that was making me feel so much better and helping me get decent sleep appears to be causing side effects. Very irritated about that. Will work with doctor to see if decreasing dose or even taking something to control side effects is a doable solution. Sounds crazy to take a med to counteract the med one is taking.


You just can't win sometimes can you? xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We just had a lovely lunch. I tried something new and enjoyed them. I made sweet potato fries in the air fryer. Surprised how flavorful they were. Tasted more like acorn squash than sweet potatoes but that is okay with me. I made Mr. Wonderful eat a few, he said they were okay. I sautes pork chops in the instant pot. Very tasty with very little clean up. Now it must be time for a nap.


I might try some sweet potatoe wedges in the oven... just have to figure out what to have with them.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh that sounds interesting. Funny you should mention soup I fancied soup when we came back from the hospital today. Dug out some home-made watercress soup, hot and peppery, just what we needed. xx


That sounds really good! I like watercress tea sandwiches with mayo. I would grow the sprouts for pepper cress. There's watercress growing in all the ditches around here, tempting but no doubt contaminated by logging truck and road residues. When the frogs disappear you know somethings wrong. xxx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Sorry bout your coughing jinx, but I've never heard of putting Vicks on your feet. Are you serious?????


She's serious! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Safely home from our trip to Hereford, had photos of the inside of my eye taken but didn't need a dye injection to trace the blood flow so was out in an hour, now have to wait for the consultant to see them and decide what he wants to do next. xx


Hope it goes well and they can keep it at bay. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hope it goes well and they can keep it at bay. xoxo


Think it's going to end with an op but as long as they can sort it that's OK. xx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing it's still a novelty for the snow-blower guy, he's enjoying playing with his new toy! Hope he continues to make himself useful!! Hope the journey to work is not too stressful and you started your car ok. At least you dodged it for a few days last week!!! xxxx


Have a near new John Deere snowblower downstairs, has been used once. We haven't seen enough snow to make it worthwhile in the last few years, a generator would have been a better buy. :sm19:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have a near new John Deere snowblower downstairs, has been used once. We haven't seen enough snow to make it worthwhile in the last few years, a generator would have been a better buy. :sm19:


Can't you trade it for a generator? xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it's going to end with an op but as long as they can sort it that's OK. xx


Amazing what they can do for eyes now. I'm not getting any satisfaction with the opaque "floater" that's still large and in the way most times. Getting that I have to take my glasses off to see the computer clear so might have to break down and get a special prescription pair for just that. They are quite expensive as well.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't you trade it for a generator? xx


I'm not a swap type person, and who ever takes the blower would have the same problem as I unless it's someone from the next province or Mav!


----------



## Islander

Going to throw a stew and dumplings on, that should be enough for today. Angela happy that you found a nest for DD's family, well done! Have a good Monday all. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

I always put Vick on my feet when I have a cold, especially with a cough. It's great for the GSs too.



grandma susan said:


> Sorry bout your coughing jinx, but I've never heard of putting Vicks on your feet. Are you serious?????


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I always put Vick on my feet when I have a cold, especially with a cough. It's great for the GSs too.


Hi Chris how you doing? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, back again. I’m having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I’m really pleased about that. 
Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven’t seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it’s with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what’s been going on. I’ll try to get on more regularly, I’ve missed you all. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, back again. I'm having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I'm really pleased about that.
> Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven't seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it's with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what's been going on. I'll try to get on more regularly, I've missed you all. Xxxxx


So pleased you are getting help and that it is helping, must have you raring to go for April. We've missed you too and look forward to seeing you more often. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you are getting help and that it is helping, must have you raring to go for April. We've missed you too and look forward to seeing you more often. xx


Me, too! Many hugs and much love heading your way. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, back again. I'm having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I'm really pleased about that.
> Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven't seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it's with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what's been going on. I'll try to get on more regularly, I've missed you all. Xxxxx


Glad things are getting better for you. We have missed you and are always here for you. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just want to share this with all of you! xxxooo


Fantastic news, I am so happy and excited for you, it must be my turn next. It must be great to actually have a date to work towards even though it will be a hectic time. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is just starting to get light out. I am anxiously waiting for the sunshine. Makes me feel warm even if it is freezing outside.
> I never get a cold she says while she coughs and blows her nose. I could not sleep because of a constant cough. I got out the Vick's NyQuil. After reading all the warnings on the label I left it sealed. I got out the Vick's vaporub and put it on my feet and that worked wonderful to stop the cough. It does not make much sense to me, but it works. Has anyone had success with Vicking their feet? I was thinking of using it again this a.m. but I believe coughing is good for you as it breaking up and removed the gunk. I see a day of drinking, knitting, and sleeping coming up. I am not sick, but will take care of myself so I do not get sick.
> Hope your Monday is more fun.


Yes I have when I couldn't sleep for the coughing it worked great!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> The eclipse was amazing and it was much earlier here at between 8:30 and 9:30 p.m. Awesome! xxxooo


It was cloudy here!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Fantastic news, I am so happy and excited for you, it must be my turn next. It must be great to actually have a date to work towards even though it will be a hectic time. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Jacky!!! I truly hope. and will continue to keep you in my thoughts, that you will be next and that it will be soon!!!! Yes, it's a huge relief to finally have a place and a date. And, yes, it's going to be very hectic, but we'll come out on the other end to much sunnier skies and warmer weather (too hot in the summer so will have to find a place to escape to for a couple of those hot months). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It was cloudy here!


We were amazed that we were able to see it. The forecasters said it would be hit and miss and we got lucky. Just stood at the back door and watched it happening. It was awesome! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Today is Michael’s 6th Birthday ???? where has the time gone!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Today is Michael's 6th Birthday ???? where has the time gone!


Happy Birthday to little Michael! I cannot believe he's six already!!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


Congratulations. So happy for you and Ric. Hope everything goes smoothly from here. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Pam, just looked it up it's around 1400 miles south of Seattle. Doez it mean you will be nearer to your son? XXX


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Pam, just looked it up it's around 1400 miles south of Seattle. Doez it mean you will be nearer to your son? XXX


Unfortunately, no. He's in Medford, Oregon, which is about 445 miles from here, so we'll be further away from him. :sm03: But he could fly to Phoenix for a visit. Would also be a good destination for us in the baking months of summer in the Southwest. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Congratulations. So happy for you and Ric. Hope everything goes smoothly from here. Xxxxx


Thank you!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


A new adventure.. wishing you a happy move! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> A new adventure.. wishing you a happy move! xoxo


Thank you, Trish. An adventure indeed! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, back again. I'm having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I'm really pleased about that.
> Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven't seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it's with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what's been going on. I'll try to get on more regularly, I've missed you all. Xxxxx


We've missed you a lot too Chris. xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


Fantastic. That's wonderful news!

Champagne ???? time!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


Very, very different terrain. I could feel heat radiating from the photos. Many happy days there! Wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic. That's wonderful news!
> 
> Champagne ???? time!


Thank you, Jeanette! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Very, very different terrain. I could feel heat radiating from the photos. Many happy days there! Wonderful.


Definitely very different! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's icy snowy and cold out. I dreamed of walking barefoot in the snow and loving it. So i thought what the Heck.. It's not as much fun, might take some getting use to.
> 
> I've got pain management in the morning at the Crack of 10 am lol.
> It's an alert day and they are saying to stay off the roads, but I've missed one appt. already and am out of meds and miserable so I'll have to do it.
> 
> I've only done a quick view to catch up as I've got to pretend to sleep for the next 8 hrs.! I swear that's what it feels like most nights.
> I've got to alert my doc someday wheni remember. I swear i forget things as soon as i think them sometimes.
> 
> On the diaper cakes, I've definitely gotten better. I wish i had a picture of the other one i made it was really pretty too. Sweet peas was the first.
> Dd1's will be butterflies. And I'm going to make little bottles in a basket too. You put a sock on a rolled up diaper and they are so cute. I'll try to find the pic i saw.
> 
> Mj sorry about your fall and so glad your not hurt.
> 
> Love to you all ! Xoxo


Thanks CD, I was very Lucky that I didn't injure myself, I have only had very sore muscles, from the shock of the impact.

I hope you got to your Pain Clinic, and you now have the medications you need. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and very frosty Surrey. Got up at 4.30 to watch the lunar eclipse andsee the blood moon. It was amazing.
> 
> KnitWits here this morning , so happy Monday and I'll catch you later. xxx


Did you dress appropriately. and dance, with other people watching? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -31'C (-24'F). We have about 3" of snow with drifting over the weekend. DD ran over to one of our neighbours who was snowblowing the road in front of his house and asked if he would snowblow out driveway as it was too cold to shovel out all the snow. He had just inherited the snowblower from his MIL and was testing it out. He wouldn't even take a gas fill up for doing it. A lot of the schools have cancelled buses so the kids don't have to stand outside waiting for a bus.
> Was anyone awake for the lunar eclipse last night. Bella-kitty woke me up at just the right time for me to see the big red moon through our skylight. As a kid, I saw a lunar eclipse just as the moon was rising. THAT eclipse was scary impressive.
> And the TV says that the highway is completely closed just west of Port Hope so I'm going to be late going to work. If my car starts in this cold weather.
> I did a few rows in the MKAL, a few rows in my brioche shawl and a few rows in my Knit Night sweater (after fixing a full row of doing the wrong stitch).


The Blood Moon was very good for you then, you were very industrious! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like sleeping with my feet hanging out from under the covers.
> Your diaper cakes are pretty. And probably well appreciated.
> By 10 am, the temperature should have warmed a little.
> I have to attempt to get to work. I'd love to just be able to stay in where it is warm. Although the furnace is working hard to keep it that way.


I often have at least one foot hanging out of my bed, when I got too hot, but my feet are us vally hang ing orer the end of the bed, because I sleep in the full prone position, and my feet get uncomfortable when I don't put them over the end. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've had a blanket around me, sitting in the family room, for most of the weekend. There is a cold breeze coming from the windows, even though the blinds are pulled closed. Bella-kitty is curled up in a ball in her box. Her ears are cold.


Do your windows need resealing? 
Our main problem is keeping cool, but it does get easier, as the temperature drops a little overnight!

For the last couple of days, I have just been so happy to have our refrigerated air conditioner off for the last 2 days, but now it will be on, during the day, for about a week, the evaporative keeps us cool enough through the night.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's a gorgeous sunny day here today, but still January cold. I'm not doing much. I've forgotten what my get up and go even looked like, it's so long since I've had it.


It will come back, at some point. I have only just recovered my excitement about my craft works, and I think that is because I can now begin planning guilts, and other things, for our Camper/caravan, when we find the right one for us! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan wrote:
No she hasn't (touch wood) she's asthmatic and her cough is getting better. She's got 12 cold sores too????[/quote said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that's painful.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, So sorry that Sue is having such a bad time, I hope she is on the mand now, and those cold sores are healing!xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Steak and ale with mashed potatoe sounds yummy too.
> I have a leftover pizza slice and a salad made of leftover lettuce and makings from coleslaw. It looks a little droopy but should taste fine once I have the dressing on it.


I just had some spicy chicken Tender, and Spiced Ginger beer, for tea. They were very nice. I had fruit for my lunch, earlier today, so that took care of the vitamin supply. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I once went spelunking (cave exploring) with a bunch of guys that we met in a conservation area. They all had head lights and ropes so we felt quite safe going in with them. At one point I had to wait about 10 minutes laying in the dark on my back. I knew the rock was not far above my head as my breath was being bounced back to my face. The guys were trying to decide if it was safe to proceed further into the cave. So I'm pretty sure I'm not claustrophic.
> The next time you have to use one of those machines, ask if they have a buzzer.


I know full well, that I am Claustrophobic, Agoraphobic & Acrophobic; so there are a few things that I won't do, but I have got better with a couple of those things. I have actually been into a couple of caves, with walkways and stairs throughout, and I survived those, so the claustrophobia isn't too bad now! I am working on the other two now, perhaps one day the effects of them will be minimal.????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Yes. Keep both feet on the ground and let Mint do the jumping and bouncing. I hope you don't have a big bump on the back of your head.


u lumps, or bumps anywhere, not even a hunt of concussion. I was extremely lucky, because I fell on concrete, and I was expecting to have some injury, but happily found none, only pain from the shock of the body stopping suddenly. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> She wanted to keep an eye on you since you had done something she wasn't sure how to handle.


Exactly! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It is so cold here this living room is not getting any heat and it is 17F outside brrrrrr......!





London Girl said:


> Sending you warming hugs!!! xxxx


We are at the beginning of another Heatwave, So I will try and send about half the heat over to you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The butcher shop in Port Hope closed a number of years ago and has never re-opened. The closest butcher shop that I know of, is about 20 minutes drive away. The butcher at the grocery store in Port Hope will do custom cutting, if you are willing to wait. He also will clean and cut any geese or deer that you bring in, no questions asked.


That is excellent. I don't think we have that here. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off and try the car.
> Everyone have a great day.


I hope you had agood day also!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have the same trouble if I sit in my favourite seat! Our front window is floor to ceiling and definitely leaks, even with the blinds and thick, lined curtains! I have tried a succession of heaters there but DH doesn't like how they seem to burn up the air and dry his eyes. He says I should sit somewhere else but I'd rather sit with the blanket round me too!!! We used to have a radiator there but when we got new ones, we stupidly did away with that one, grrrrrr!! xxxx


Is it a shame that some of our lessons one learned, just a little too late? ????☹


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is just starting to get light out. I am anxiously waiting for the sunshine. Makes me feel warm even if it is freezing outside.
> I never get a cold she says while she coughs and blows her nose. I could not sleep because of a constant cough. I got out the Vick's NyQuil. After reading all the warnings on the label I left it sealed. I got out the Vick's vaporub and put it on my feet and that worked wonderful to stop the cough. It does not make much sense to me, but it works. Has anyone had success with Vicking their feet? I was thinking of using it again this a.m. but I believe coughing is good for you as it breaking up and removed the gunk. I see a day of drinking, knitting, and sleeping coming up. I am not sick, but will take care of myself so I do not get sick.
> Hope your Monday is more fun.


I have used Vicks on the feet of my children, when they had difficulty coping withit on their chests, and it worked beautifully for them.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Safely home from our trip to Hereford, had photos of the inside of my eye taken but didn't need a dye injection to trace the blood flow so was out in an hour, now have to wait for the consultant to see them and decide what he wants to do next. xx


I think the worst part, is the waiting! The examination doesn't take very Long, but the result takes much longer!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, now waiting for my vision to get back to normal, I think they use industrial strength dilating drops in hospitals. xx :sm16:


I agree with you on that thought. I hope you sight didn't take too long to return to normal!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> We have a mucky door liner spot and cold air can get in so I rolled a towel over a soft floor mat and pressed it to the door then put another mat on top of it. It's a pain to remove when we go out but since it's 16 below zero we are not going out and I lift it when going out so just replace it when we comeback. front door has a purchased stuffed tube. I'm thinking I can knit one. Has anyone ever knitted one?


I did use some sock s that were no longer used, and it worked well, until one of the dogs played with it. I have just rolled up old towels, and put them at the gap under the door. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, I've been to s and b today. I throughly enjoyed it. There was a village policeman came in and started carrying on with us and he would have a cup of tea with us all and he sat beside Marilyn and me. He was great. He used to be a soldier in Ireland and told us quite a lot. It sounds bad but most of his conversation was funny. We had to look at his photographs, haha, I don't know what exactly he was doing bout he had a piece of cake aswell. He was great, it's a long time since I've enjoyed myself at s and b.
> 
> The boys were back to uni today, so I'm wondering how they are. They've been off that long due to the holidays that it'll be a culture shock to them. They might FaceTime later.
> 
> Hope you've all had a great day. Luv yawl


Perhaps the Police Officer was doing a Public Relations visit, and getting to know some of the older folk in his area, possibly so that the people the is meeting, will feel much easier, if they need to approach an officer, at sometime! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sorry bout your coughing jinx, but I've never heard of putting Vicks on your feet. Are you serious?????


Yes Susan, she is. It is well known here, and another one is lavender on l on the soles of the feet, will help some people sleep better!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it does work. Try rubbing garluc on the soles of your feet and you will taste it in 20 mins. Thats how reflexology works. Xx


You explain it so much better than I do, Josephine. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> They thought my Mom was border diabetic, I took away her Jelly Bears and she was fine!


Yes, sometimes only a manor adjustment is needed, for the Person to lose the Diabetic threat; glad it was so - simple for your mum. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I hope you enjoy your new wheels Judi. xoxox


We weren't really happy with the campers we looked at, but we have a rranged finance, for when we do find one that we like, then we can just buy one, without having to wait for finance approval. when we go on another drive holiday, around Australia, we will be looking at vans, where ever we happen to go! :sm06: :sm01:


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> We have a mucky door liner spot and cold air can get in so I rolled a towel over a soft floor mat and pressed it to the door then put another mat on top of it. It's a pain to remove when we go out but since it's 16 below zero we are not going out and I lift it when going out so just replace it when we comeback. front door has a purchased stuffed tube. I'm thinking I can knit one. Has anyone ever knitted one?


We used an internet hack before. Cut a small pool noodle and slide it on, then cut the extra off the end and voila ! It really worked.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I'm glad you are ok too.


I had to learn a while back, after I finished work, that I had to change how I did things, because ifI continued my usual way, I would end up in bed for 3, or more days, after cleaning my house, due to total exhaustion.. So now it is quite simple for me to change something that I am used to doing, so that I will remain uninjured for as long as possible. ????????


----------



## linkan

The lunar eclipse was beautiful. I wanted to watch the whole event , i didn't have the patience lol. 

Got my meds so i feel more like a peoples now. (Inside joke)

I might even knit some tomorrow. Or... Today that is lol.
Saturday dh is going to go help get the house ready for dd. We are so relieved and she is nervous. But she's excited to be getting off the floor and back onto a mattress at night ! And in her own place to boot.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I had to learn a while back, after I finished work, that I had to change how I did things, because ifI continued my usual way, I would end up in bed for 3, or more days, after cleaning my house, due to total exhaustion.. So now it is quite simple for me to change something that I am used to doing, so that I will remain uninjured for as long as possible. ????????


Me too.. Only i was so injured from work that now i just mostly make everyone else do the cleaning. It's not up to the standard i prefer... But i have to do what i have to do. And that's live with it and not go crazy lol.


----------



## linkan

Okay i might actually get some sleep now that i have some relief.
Love to you all, everything's to blurry to keep reading so I'll catch up in the morning ????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, back again. I'm having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I'm really pleased about that.
> Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven't seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it's with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what's been going on. I'll try to get on more regularly, I've missed you all. Xxxxx


It's great to see you back with us, & great you now know what went wrong last year, and getting the help you need, to get you back on track. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


That looks amazing and so different from Seattle. I bet Ric is so pleased to have his plane so close. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Did you dress appropriately. and dance, with other people watching? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


No just me in my pjs and Bentley. X


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


Congratulations, now just work calmly & steadily, and everything will go smoothly.????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


Pam that looks wonderful just my sort of place but what a difference from where you are now. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Fantastic news, I am so happy and excited for you, it must be my turn next. It must be great to actually have a date to work towards even though it will be a hectic time. xx :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


It definitely must be your turn next. I'm hoping you have your new home very soon. Does it snow all over UK, or do some places get more snow than others? 
I only found out a few years ago, that most of Australia, is hotter than most of the African countries! that was a real shock for me. . One of our black African doctors was complaining about the heat of our region, and I told him that he should be used to the heat, coming fromthe African Continent. That was when I heard that the temperatures there, were usually less than they are here, and they hada Lot of snow, during the colder months. WellI was totally amazed at that. I thought African Climate was the same, or similar, to the Australian Climate. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jacky!!! I truly hope. and will continue to keep you in my thoughts, that you will be next and that it will be soon!!!! Yes, it's a huge relief to finally have a place and a date. And, yes, it's going to be very hectic, but we'll come out on the other end to much sunnier skies and warmer weather (too hot in the summer so will have to find a place to escape to for a couple of those hot months). :sm02: xxxooo


No, make sure you have very good aircoditioning, and it will all be fine. Besides I think Arizona is similar to my region, in terrain, not so sure about the temperatures; but there will be so much more swimming time available, just remember the sunscreen! Very important to protect your skin, after living in a much colder region! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

hmmm ...... looks like I double posted, somehow! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Today is Michael's 6th Birthday ???? where has the time gone!


Happy Birthday to Michael, he is a big boy now!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> It definitely must be your turn next. I'm hoping you have your new home very soon. Does it snow all over UK, or do some places get more snow than others?
> I only found out a few years ago, that most of Australia, is hotter than most of the African countries! that was a real shock for me. . One of our black African doctors was complaining about the heat of our region, and I told him that he should be used to the heat, coming fromthe African Continent. That was when I heard that the temperatures there, were usually less than they are here, and they hada Lot of snow, during the colder months. WellI was totally amazed at that. I thought African Climate was the same, or similar, to the Australian Climate. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Although it is quite a small country the UK does have a wide range of weather. Scotland usually has the most snow and the high ground in England and Wales but it seems to have been changing over the last few years. xx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Me too.. Only i was so injured from work that now i just mostly make everyone else do the cleaning. It's not up to the standard i prefer... But i have to do what i have to do. And that's live with it and not go crazy lol.


Yes, we do what we have to do, to stay as well as possible.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cold Wales. It was sunny when I got up with a dusting of snow but has now clouded over and the forecast said we might have snow showers today so the heat is on the log burner stoked up and I'm in my chair for the day. At the moment we have at least 5 sheep wandering round the garden I'll leave them for DH to evict if he want to, I can think of better things to do than chase sheep around the garden. Will catch up now, back later. xx

PS the rest of the flock has joined them, now got a garden full of sheep.


----------



## Xiang

I have caught up on last nights chat, so I am going to relax now, and perhaps do some knitting. Good night, have a wonderful day! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It rained a lot during the night and then we have had a severe frost, so the patio is like a skating ring and Bentley went out and skidded all over the place!

Had a good KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is now busy knitting tree, houses, shops and other bits for our town map. It's really beginning to take shape now. Then in the afternoon we went to the cinema to see the Favourite. Bit of an odd film, but the costumes and settings were lovely. Olivia Coleman was as good as ever, but not sure I would want to see it again.

Today is the day I WILL do the ironing, it has been sitting there long enough. I'll put the tv on while I iron and then I will just have to sit down to recover and knit.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It rained a lot during the night and then we have had a severe frost, so the patio is like a skating ring and Bentley went out and skidded all over the place!
> 
> Had a good KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is now busy knitting tree, houses, shops and other bits for our town map. It's really beginning to take shape now. Then in the afternoon we went to the cinema to see the Favourite. Bit of an odd film, but the costumes and settings were lovely. Olivia Coleman was as good as ever, but not sure I would want to see it again.
> 
> Today is the day I WILL do the ironing, it has been sitting there long enough. I'll put the tv on while I iron and then I will just have to sit down to recover and knit.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxxxx


You mean to say you still haven't done that ironing :sm15: :sm15: I leave mine as long as possible in the hope it will do itself but that hasn't worked yet. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> You mean to say you still haven't done that ironing :sm15: :sm15: I leave mine as long as possible in the hope it will do itself but that hasn't worked yet. xx :sm23:


I was trying that principle but it hasn't worked for me either. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Mr. J is off of soup, on the other hand I could eat it all day long. Been craving Thai Chicken soup. xxx


I think soup is hard to beat when the weather is chilly, especially old fashioned chicken soup!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I might try some sweet potatoe wedges in the oven... just have to figure out what to have with them.


They go with anything that potato wedges would go with, IMHO!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Have a near new John Deere snowblower downstairs, has been used once. We haven't seen enough snow to make it worthwhile in the last few years, a generator would have been a better buy. :sm19:


My friend in the Poconos has just bought a new genny as the cold and wind warnings have been severe recently, it cost a lot of money but good to save your freezer contents, if nothing else!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Amazing what they can do for eyes now. I'm not getting any satisfaction with the opaque "floater" that's still large and in the way most times. Getting that I have to take my glasses off to see the computer clear so might have to break down and get a special prescription pair for just that. They are quite expensive as well.


I assume you've had that floater checked........?!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> I always put Vick on my feet when I have a cold, especially with a cough. It's great for the GSs too.


Good to see ya girl!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

I have one that was two rolls connected with a piece of cloth. The cloth is just as wide and long as the door. You slip the cloth under the door and the two rolls snug up against the inside and the outside of the door. Works great on a door you do not open often.


London Girl said:


> No but knitting one is a great idea. I stuffed fabric one that I made with many rolled up newspapers. That is at the door to the porch and seems to keep a lot of the draught out!


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Think it's going to end with an op but as long as they can sort it that's OK. xx


Hopeful they get it figured out and fixed quickly. No fun being on pins and needles waiting for the verdict.


----------



## jinx

You are so wise. You had a medical problem and you sought out a doctor to help you with that problem. 
Glad you are making progress to feeling better. We are always here for you. Sorry we are sometimes hard to find. 
Sincerely hope you get on here more regularly.



LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, back again. I'm having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I'm really pleased about that.
> Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven't seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it's with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what's been going on. I'll try to get on more regularly, I've missed you all. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

How exciting. It must be a relief to have things moving forward after being stalled for so long.



Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It rained a lot during the night and then we have had a severe frost, so the patio is like a skating ring and Bentley went out and skidded all over the place!
> 
> Had a good KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is now busy knitting tree, houses, shops and other bits for our town map. It's really beginning to take shape now. Then in the afternoon we went to the cinema to see the Favourite. Bit of an odd film, but the costumes and settings were lovely. Olivia Coleman was as good as ever, but not sure I would want to see it again.
> 
> Today is the day I WILL do the ironing, it has been sitting there long enough. I'll put the tv on while I iron and then I will just have to sit down to recover and knit.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxxxx


You said it, now you have to do it. I hope the ironing is all completed by now.
Happy Taco Tuesday to you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents. 
One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I think soup is hard to beat when the weather is chilly, especially old fashioned chicken soup!! xxxxx


I agree. I have been making a lot of soup this past month. Right now I am sipping a cup of plain chicken broth. Supposedly it is good to cure whatever ails you.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Su
> I agree. I have been making a lot of soup this past month. Right now I am sipping a cup of plain chicken broth. Supposedly it is good to cure whatever ails you.


I made homemade chicken noodle soup the other day. But I couldn't get the right noodles. I had German egg noodles but they are too fine. Kind of like the fine noodles that are in Lipton's Cup of Soup. But I had lots of sage, thyme and savory in it, so it tasted yummy. I don't put any vegetables in mine.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You said it, now you have to do it. I hope the ironing is all completed by now.
> Happy Taco Tuesday to you.


Ooo, I wonder if the cafeteria in my work building will have tacos today. I didnt' have anything to pack for lunch today, except my baby cucumbers and an apple. I have some Gouda cheese and crackers at work, so I could have those. But tacos sounds good.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


Sorry you are in pain. Is it plantar fasciitis? Ice, anti inflammatory, and good fitting shoes are some things that should help. Sorry members of your family do not realize how painful it is.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I have one that was two rolls connected with a piece of cloth. The cloth is just as wide and long as the door. You slip the cloth under the door and the two rolls snug up against the inside and the outside of the door. Works great on a door you do not open often.


That sounds like a great idea. 
We used to put a rolled up towel in front of the door at our old house (it was over 200 years old so the door didn't shut so well anymore). This house has a brand new door with lots of weatherstripping and rubber bits. It is sometimes hard to close, but once closed it is completely sealed with no air leakage.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I made homemade chicken noodle soup the other day. But I couldn't get the right noodles. I had German egg noodles but they are too fine. Kind of like the fine noodles that are in Lipton's Cup of Soup. But I had lots of sage, thyme and savory in it, so it tasted yummy. I don't put any vegetables in mine.


Making soup is my sneaky way of getting Mr. Wonderful to eat a lot of veggies. I wish I had an unfrozen chicken I would have a batch of chicken noodle soup going in the instant pot.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It rained a lot during the night and then we have had a severe frost, so the patio is like a skating ring and Bentley went out and skidded all over the place!
> 
> Had a good KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is now busy knitting tree, houses, shops and other bits for our town map. It's really beginning to take shape now. Then in the afternoon we went to the cinema to see the Favourite. Bit of an odd film, but the costumes and settings were lovely. Olivia Coleman was as good as ever, but not sure I would want to see it again.
> 
> Today is the day I WILL do the ironing, it has been sitting there long enough. I'll put the tv on while I iron and then I will just have to sit down to recover and knit.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxxxx


My kitties like skidding on the kitchen floor when it's wet. Just like kids.
The town map sounds like it is really growing.
Good luck with the ironing.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold Wales. It was sunny when I got up with a dusting of snow but has now clouded over and the forecast said we might have snow showers today so the heat is on the log burner stoked up and I'm in my chair for the day. At the moment we have at least 5 sheep wandering round the garden I'll leave them for DH to evict if he want to, I can think of better things to do than chase sheep around the garden. Will catch up now, back later. xx
> 
> PS the rest of the flock has joined them, now got a garden full of sheep.


Overrun by sheep, oh my. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
Too bad they dont' leave their wool as compensation.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a great idea.
> We used to put a rolled up towel in front of the door at our old house (it was over 200 years old so the door didn't shut so well anymore). This house has a brand new door with lots of weatherstripping and rubber bits. It is sometimes hard to close, but once closed it is completely sealed with no air leakage.


This is the stopper I have. https://www.ebay.com/i/263455725042?chn=ps While looking for a picture I saw stoppers that look a lot like my longish rice filled heating bag. I am going to try pulling that at the door we use most. Wow, It works great as it fits close and is easy to place and remove. We do not really have a draft problem but I am sure air seeps through there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It definitely must be your turn next. I'm hoping you have your new home very soon. Does it snow all over UK, or do some places get more snow than others?
> I only found out a few years ago, that most of Australia, is hotter than most of the African countries! that was a real shock for me. . One of our black African doctors was complaining about the heat of our region, and I told him that he should be used to the heat, coming fromthe African Continent. That was when I heard that the temperatures there, were usually less than they are here, and they hada Lot of snow, during the colder months. WellI was totally amazed at that. I thought African Climate was the same, or similar, to the Australian Climate. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That doctor must have been from one of the mountainous countries in Africa. 
You just need to find a mountain cabin during the hot part of your weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/





PurpleFi said:


> That looks amazing and so different from Seattle. I bet Ric is so pleased to have his plane so close. Xx


Congratulations Pam. I know you've been in limbo and waiting for so long and now it is like a snowball rolling downhill. That's a lovely house, and a HUGE hangar. You are going to have so much room for all your stuff.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. They are screaming about the snow storm we are getting today. We listened to them go on and on this weekend saying we would have a bad storm. We had snow, but not a storm. They keep predicting snow storms and eventually no one will listen because they cried wolf too often. 
I used Vick's again last night and got a few hours sleep. I am not sick and do not have a cold. Just an awful cough and enough phlegm to sink the Bismark. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


Oh I know that feeling, my problem is mine alone, anyone else's problem must be dealt with. Did you actually get it seen or are you still hobbling? I kept our heat on low last night as it was so cold, the last thing we need is burst pipes. Hope you day improves. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Overrun by sheep, oh my. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Too bad they dont' leave their wool as compensation.


Unfortunately it's not wool they leave. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have one that was two rolls connected with a piece of cloth. The cloth is just as wide and long as the door. You slip the cloth under the door and the two rolls snug up against the inside and the outside of the door. Works great on a door you do not open often.


I've seen those and kept meaning to make one. Great idea!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You are so wise. You had a medical problem and you sought out a doctor to help you with that problem.
> Glad you are making progress to feeling better. We are always here for you. Sorry we are sometimes hard to find.
> Sincerely hope you get on here more regularly.


I agree absolutely with jinx!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


That's wonderful Pam, congrats to you both, now you are on your way too and I bet you were starting to think it would never happen!!! Very happy for you! Looking forward to hearing more about your future home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Today is Michael's 6th Birthday ???? where has the time gone!


Wishing Michael the happiest of birthdays!! xxxxxx


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


That's absolutely amazing ! You'll have to fly over for a visit one day.. There's an airport just up the road from my house. ????????????
So happy for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> That's absolutely amazing ! You'll have to fly over for a visit one day.. There's an airport just up the road from my house. ????????????
> So happy for you.


Me, too (Chicago Executive airport). I'm not sure about TN.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I made homemade chicken noodle soup the other day. But I couldn't get the right noodles. I had German egg noodles but they are too fine. Kind of like the fine noodles that are in Lipton's Cup of Soup. But I had lots of sage, thyme and savory in it, so it tasted yummy. I don't put any vegetables in mine.


That sounds like my kind of Chicken soup (any type of soup really). I don't really like vegetables in my soup! 
I am beginning to realise just exactlyhow hard it must have been, for mum to believe that I was getting enough nutrition for me to survive to reach adulthood, as my main foods were meat and fruits. There were, and are still, very few vegetables that I actually eat, but I was still taller and stronger than my siblings, until my brothers had their growth spurts. Then they grew taller, and a little stronger, than I was. To me, that means that a fair number of foods that we aretold that we should eat, are not vital, or even necessary, for us to remain healthy!:sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Ooo, I wonder if the cafeteria in my work building will have tacos today. I didnt' have anything to pack for lunch today, except my baby cucumbers and an apple. I have some Gouda cheese and crackers at work, so I could have those. But tacos sounds good.


Tacos sound like a wonderful meal, for a day when you don't have much on hand, that is not interesting you!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


Wow that looks perfect, so much space for Mr Ric's workshop and the plane just a few feet away!!! Absolutely love the look of it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold Wales. It was sunny when I got up with a dusting of snow but has now clouded over and the forecast said we might have snow showers today so the heat is on the log burner stoked up and I'm in my chair for the day. At the moment we have at least 5 sheep wandering round the garden I'll leave them for DH to evict if he want to, I can think of better things to do than chase sheep around the garden. Will catch up now, back later. xx
> 
> PS the rest of the flock has joined them, now got a garden full of sheep.


Well at least they will keep the grass down, just a shame about what they leave behind but your grass will be beautifully fertilized!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It rained a lot during the night and then we have had a severe frost, so the patio is like a skating ring and Bentley went out and skidded all over the place!
> 
> Had a good KnitWIts yesterday and everyone is now busy knitting tree, houses, shops and other bits for our town map. It's really beginning to take shape now. Then in the afternoon we went to the cinema to see the Favourite. Bit of an odd film, but the costumes and settings were lovely. Olivia Coleman was as good as ever, but not sure I would want to see it again.
> 
> Today is the day I WILL do the ironing, it has been sitting there long enough. I'll put the tv on while I iron and then I will just have to sit down to recover and knit.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxxxx


Glad I warned you about The Favourite, I'm with you, loved the costumes, interiors and exteriors but everything else was more than enough!! :sm12: :sm22: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


Oh dear, I can hear you sighing from here and I don't blame you! I am convinced your heel is plantar fasciitis, very common and not easy to cure but can be made more comfortable. This is what our NHS says about it https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/heel-pain/
Looking forward to seeing your project pictures!!!

Lotsa love and warming hugs, as ever!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry you are in pain. Is it plantar fasciitis? Ice, anti inflammatory, and good fitting shoes are some things that should help. Sorry members of your family do not realize how painful it is.


You got there before me again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This is the stopper I have. https://www.ebay.com/i/263455725042?chn=ps While looking for a picture I saw stoppers that look a lot like my longish rice filled heating bag. I am going to try pulling that at the door we use most. Wow, It works great as it fits close and is easy to place and remove. We do not really have a draft problem but I am sure air seeps through there.


....and certainly cheap enough!!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> That looks amazing and so different from Seattle. I bet Ric is so pleased to have his plane so close. Xx


I agree, it is a wonderful house, and it has excellent airconditioning, catering to dry heat, and the humid heat.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Although it is quite a small country the UK does have a wide range of weather. Scotland usually has the most snow and the high ground in England and Wales but it seems to have been changing over the last few years. xx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This is the stopper I have. https://www.ebay.com/i/263455725042?chn=ps While looking for a picture I saw stoppers that look a lot like my longish rice filled heating bag. I am going to try pulling that at the door we use most. Wow, It works great as it fits close and is easy to place and remove. We do not really have a draft problem but I am sure air seeps through there.


After seeing that I bought two from Ebay UK but they are coming from China so I have no idea when I will get them!!

I got all excited then when I found an Instant Pot for £12 on Ebay, then I realised it was just the recipe book!!!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> You got there before me again!! xxxx


Jinx :sm04: :sm23: In this case it is good to have more than one person say the same thing. Makes me feel my answer had merit.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


I think there are too many things that are done in away that they do not last as long as they used too, and inferior products are being used, and corners cut; so that time and money can be saved. The important things, like weather conditions (including temperatures) and just plain good workmanship. People don't seem to be taking any pride in the jobs that they do, anymore! They just want to finish the job, and get out of where ever they are working. ☹????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> That looks amazing and so different from Seattle. I bet Ric is so pleased to have his plane so close. Xx


Very different from Seattle and, yes, he is very happy that he will have his airplane at home. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Congratulations, now just work calmly & steadily, and everything will go smoothly.????????


That's the plan. I'm making lists!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Pam that looks wonderful just my sort of place but what a difference from where you are now. xx :sm24: :sm24:


It will definitely take a bit of getting used to. Lawnmower will no longer be needed! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My kitties like skidding on the kitchen floor when it's wet. Just like kids.
> The town map sounds like it is really growing.
> Good luck with the ironing.


Yes, I would love to see a photo of it, when it is finished, the town map, not the ironing! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Overrun by sheep, oh my. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Too bad they dont' leave their wool as compensation.


or that they aren't the sheep that one can just strip the wool from them, without them feeling any pain! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> No, make sure you have very good aircoditioning, and it will all be fine. Besides I think Arizona is similar to my region, in terrain, not so sure about the temperatures; but there will be so much more swimming time available, just remember the sunscreen! Very important to protect your skin, after living in a much colder region! :sm23: :sm23:


Definitely all good things to remember. We won't have a pool, so not much swimming will be done. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That doctor must have been from one of the mountainous countries in Africa.
> You just need to find a mountain cabin during the hot part of your weather.


hahaha ...... it would be great if we had a mountainous region near us, but unfortunately our mountains are only a little bigger than Molehills, and don't get very cool during our summer I think the best we could do, is head worth, and take on the Cyclones and immense amounts of rain, and very humid conditions. I prefer the dry heat. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> How exciting. It must be a relief to have things moving forward after being stalled for so long.


Yes, it's a huge relief! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's the plan. I'm making lists!!! xxxooo


Lists are good, and have all boxes appropriately labelled! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


I'm so sorry you're having so much trouble with that heel and more sorry you don't get any help with it at home. Whine here all you want. We'll listen to you and sympathize. I hope you can get it looked at soon. Be safe as you travel today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations Pam. I know you've been in limbo and waiting for so long and now it is like a snowball rolling downhill. That's a lovely house, and a HUGE hangar. You are going to have so much room for all your stuff.


Thanks, Mav! And it has a pretty large shop, too, so Mr. Ric is delighted!!! And, yes, I'm afraid that snowball is going to roll very quickly down the hill. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Well, I have caught up again. It is a little too hot for me to sleep in my bedroom yet, so I amgoing to do some reading, knitting, and perhaps watch some tv, but not necessarily in that order! 
I hope you all have a wonderful day, and also stay warm enough. xoxoxo????????


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's wonderful Pam, congrats to you both, now you are on your way too and I bet you were starting to think it would never happen!!! Very happy for you! Looking forward to hearing more about your future home!! xxxx


Thanks, June! I woke up really early this morning thinking of all the things that will need to be done in such a short time. Glad I've got so much packed already. Will get busy on the rest of it now. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> That's absolutely amazing ! You'll have to fly over for a visit one day.. There's an airport just up the road from my house. ????????????
> So happy for you.


Thanks, Angela! Maybe that could happen one day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too (Chicago Executive airport). I'm not sure about TN.


Oh, there's probably one not too far away in TN. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow that looks perfect, so much space for Mr Ric's workshop and the plane just a few feet away!!! Absolutely love the look of it!! xxxx


Thanks! I think we're going to be comfortable there once we get there and get settled in. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Lists are good, and have all boxes appropriately labelled! xoxoxo


Oh, definitely labeling all the boxes as I go. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> You said it, now you have to do it. I hope the ironing is all completed by now.
> Happy Taco Tuesday to you.


Yes all done and now and having some homemade soup. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Yes all done and now and having some homemade soup. Xx


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


Funny how you are only allowed to be ill or have a problem as long as YOU deal with it. Bet I know what would happen if the shoe was on the other foot. Sympathy hugs coming your way xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

It is snowing here. So this is what we are doing this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi

View from the window


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well at least they will keep the grass down, just a shame about what they leave behind but your grass will be beautifully fertilized!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Sheep have been back in again as DH tried to send them back through the gap they came through, this time he's done what I suggested and kicked them out into the lane. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely all good things to remember. We won't have a pool, so not much swimming will be done. xxxooo


Might you consider having one put in? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> It is snowing here. So this is what we are doing this afternoon.


I'm with you Bentley. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone. I went to the over 60's today and won a tin of tomatoe soup and some mr.kipling cherry bake well tarts. No money alas. We have snow forecast for tomorrow so I might not be able to get up Stephens. Don't worry JINX! I'll let you know because it's Wednesday. 

I had beef and dumplings today after I'd been out. I've got some hunters chicken with wedges but I don't really know if I fancy that. And liver and bacon with mash. Not sure about that either.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a chilly London! I enjoyed the film very much, the review said that Keira Knightley was just playing herself but i don't think that was true, I thought she was great and, as always, looked beautiful. It was a true story of men keeping women down in the 19th century. Victorians, eh?!!! 8/10.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, back again. I'm having trouble getting on KP, taking ages to find you! Not much going on around here. I have finally got started on my knitting again, I'm really pleased about that.
> Not sure if I told you but I have been seeing a Phyciatrist, had a few appts last year, then another one in the summer with a great lady who is wonderful. She says I have had a breakdown. I have realised that I have missed out on last year. So much pain & sadness, it was a rotten year. But I am getting so much better, now trying to get going again. I haven't seen any of my old friends & I must make a few calls. I have also been going to a group meeting once a week, it's with a group of older people, looking at them I doing great! Enough of me, but I thought I would explain a little of what's been going on. I'll try to get on more regularly, I've missed you all. Xxxxx


Hello Chrissy come and join the breakdown bunch. We are hear whenever you want us. You were in a pretty bad way when we were away in March. But it's good to know you are getting there. Always here for you love


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


I can feel your excitement. Well done you and ric. Is it very far from where you live now? Will you still be near your friends? I'm so pleased for you. You've waited a long time.


----------



## lifeline

Pam I'm pleased everything is going through for you at last, the new place looks amazing

Chris good to see you, you'll get through this


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Here's the real estate listing for our future house. I hope the link works. We're going to have to get used to an entirely different terrain. ☺ https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/48223-N-Black-Eagle-Rd-Aguila-AZ-85320/2087308859_zpid/


Well I've had a look at your new house, and if you change your mind I'll have it. It's very nice and big, I love your kitchen. Think my house would fit in your kitchen, cracks and all.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Perhaps the Police Officer was doing a Public Relations visit, and getting to know some of the older folk in his area, possibly so that the people the is meeting, will feel much easier, if they need to approach an officer, at sometime! ????????


No he wasn't. He came to see a lady and he's retiring in five weeks. He was a hoot..


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Might you consider having one put in? xx


Probably not -- too expensive! But it's something to think about (and probably wish we had one when it gets really hot in the summer months). :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm with you Bentley. xx


Me, too. Looks very relaxing and comfy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I can feel your excitement. Well done you and ric. Is it very far from where you live now? Will you still be near your friends? I'm so pleased for you. You've waited a long time.


Thank you, Susan! No, it's 1400 miles away, so a long way from my friends here (who I will miss dearly) and family. Oh, well, that's what airplanes are for! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Well I've had a look at your new house, and if you change your mind I'll have it. It's very nice and big, I love your kitchen. Think my house would fit in your kitchen, cracks and all.


Well, you'll just have to come visit us -- you'll have your own room! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Pam I'm pleased everything is going through for you at last, the new place looks amazing
> 
> Chris good to see you, you'll get through this


Thanks, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Probably not -- too expensive! But it's something to think about (and probably wish we had one when it gets really hot in the summer months). :sm02: xxxooo


I think it would be a serious consideration if I lived there. xx


----------



## jinx

Evening everyone. Mr. Wonderful is busy making supper. He must think I am sick that he is being so considerate. I have never blown my nose so much or coughed up so much junk in all my life. Mr. Wonderful purchased some mucinex for me. Hopefully that will allow the crud to exit and leave me alone. I will have to decide tomorrow if I need a doctor or not. My doctor is not in on Thursday and I dislike seeing a substitute. It is probably just something that is going around. I did have the flu shot so I know I am not sick. Harold says I protest too much.
Sweet dreams everybody.


----------



## LondonChris

Fantastic news, what a huge relief for you both. Get those boxes out!

quote=Miss Pam]We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Evening everyone. Mr. Wonderful is busy making supper. He must think I am sick that he is being so considerate. I have never blown my nose so much or coughed up so much junk in all my life. Mr. Wonderful purchased some mucinex for me. Hopefully that will allow the crud to exit and leave me alone. I will have to decide tomorrow if I need a doctor or not. My doctor is not in on Thursday and I dislike seeing a substitute. It is probably just something that is going around. I did have the flu shot so I know I am not sick. Harold says I protest too much.
> Sweet dreams everybody.


If you are in the slightest bit of doubt then see your doctor. Don't want a recurrence if what happened before. Heali g hugs and love coming your way. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Evening everyone. Mr. Wonderful is busy making supper. He must think I am sick that he is being so considerate. I have never blown my nose so much or coughed up so much junk in all my life. Mr. Wonderful purchased some mucinex for me. Hopefully that will allow the crud to exit and leave me alone. I will have to decide tomorrow if I need a doctor or not. My doctor is not in on Thursday and I dislike seeing a substitute. It is probably just something that is going around. I did have the flu shot so I know I am not sick. Harold says I protest too much.
> Sweet dreams everybody.


How wonderful to have a Mr. Wonderful. It does sound as though you might have something even though it is not making you feel ill, it might be worth having it checked out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> If you are in the slightest bit of doubt then see your doctor. Don't want a recurrence if what happened before. Heali g hugs and love coming your way. Xx


You got there first but I agree getting it checked out would be wise. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Fantastic news, what a huge relief for you both. Get those boxes out!
> 
> quote=Miss Pam]We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


[/quote]

Hi Chris, nice to have you back this time of night. xx :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Good luck sortingall your 'stuff' out, I need to do that. Sorry to hear about your heel. You may remember that my DD hurt her leg. It's still painful & it might still need surgery, she goes to see the consultant soon. Anyway she has been seeing a physio therapist who got someone else to look at the foot. Like you she had trouble with her heel. They gave her a special inner sole & it has made a tremendous difference, might be something to thnkabout..



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -19'C (-2'F). Still cool but a little warmer. Snow coming tonight and the temperature will go up.
> We had a moment at this house last night. I have a problem with my heel. The ladies will probably remember my hobbling around first thing in the morning in BC. Well, it has gotten worse because it doesn't unstiffen anymore. DD tried to convince me to go to her clinic last night and sign up. Then she said that they would call me in about 3 weeks. I told her it will be back to normal in 3 weeks. Mum suggested that I go to the walk-in clinic at the pharmacy. (But I know that there is no doctor there, just a nurse and a doctor on video, so how much testing could they do) I suggested that she drive me, and that is when the conversation went sideways. Apparently I can only have a problem if 'I' deal with it and I mustn't inconvenience anyone else. Also, don't hobble in front of them. (Sorry for the whining, I just needed someone else to talk at)
> Yesterday's drive was slow. There was a little layer of snow on the road and it was too cold for salt, so the roadmen put nothing down. I think sand would have helped a little. There were lots of accidents.
> One of the fellows from work came in groggy. He lives in a new condo building. One of the unsold units above him had pipes burst as there was no one in there to turn on the heat, so the fire alarms were going all night and their lobby was flooded. And the temperature is going up so the TV said to expect more burst pipes from the pipes in the ground.. I remember when the water pipes were buried deep so the temperature didn't affect them, now they are only inches below the surface.
> I only got one row done on the MKAL. A lot of people are reporting that they are having problems with the pattern and are doing workarounds or just leaving the problems in, because it is too complicated to tink back. I haven't put any beads in, so mine is a little simpler. I'll have to update my pictures soon. I had to rearrange my knitting area. Mum was looking for something and had everything upside down in my corner. Something is on the floor behind the couch but I'll have to wait until the weekend when there is light to see what it is. I think it's my little binder with my old circular needles.


----------



## LondonChris

Thank you so much, I have appreciated all your messages. I said to Bill the other day I wished I could go up to see you for a cupppa, if only! Love ya!

ya


grandma susan said:


> Hello Chrissy come and join the breakdown bunch. We are hear whenever you want us. You were in a pretty bad way when we were away in March. But it's good to know you are getting there. Always here for you love


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just stuck my nose out of the front door and it's snowing again with forecasted temperatures of -6 to -7 tonight, think the heat will be left on low again tonight. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all. I think now caught up. Thank you all for your good wishes, it’s good to be back.
So pleased about Pam’s new house. I have been making very loud noises about our house. We so desperately need the builders in to adapt the bathroom for me and the lack of central heating is quite an issue now. I’ve told him that we need to get it done or we move. I know what I want to do. 
We went to our club this morning, it was freezing there in the hall. I knitted so much to keep my hands warm. Came home to a freezing house so sat by the fire all afternoon! Mr B isn’t very well at the moment, he is so great looking after me but when he’s ill I want to run away! He’s been to have scans & seen a doctor, waiting for results. Off to bed now, I might get warm. Night everyone


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Unfortunately, no. He's in Medford, Oregon, which is about 445 miles from here, so we'll be further away from him. :sm03: But he could fly to Phoenix for a visit. Would also be a good destination for us in the baking months of summer in the Southwest. :sm02: xxxooo


Congratulations what a shock in climate that will be!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it’s nearly cake celebration time.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it would be a serious consideration if I lived there. xx


I know. It definitely gets hot there in the summer months. :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Evening everyone. Mr. Wonderful is busy making supper. He must think I am sick that he is being so considerate. I have never blown my nose so much or coughed up so much junk in all my life. Mr. Wonderful purchased some mucinex for me. Hopefully that will allow the crud to exit and leave me alone. I will have to decide tomorrow if I need a doctor or not. My doctor is not in on Thursday and I dislike seeing a substitute. It is probably just something that is going around. I did have the flu shot so I know I am not sick. Harold says I protest too much.
> Sweet dreams everybody.


Sorry you still have that crud going on. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Fantastic news, what a huge relief for you both. Get those boxes out!
> 
> quote=Miss Pam]We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


[/quote]
Thanks, Chris! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I know. It definitely gets hot there in the summer months. :sm06:


When I visited friends in Tucson once at the end of February, my former boss handed me an oven mitt for my car door when I was leaving. He did the reverse of you and moved to Washington State to be closer to their daughter. Sure loved visiting there.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I think now caught up. Thank you all for your good wishes, it's good to be back.
> So pleased about Pam's new house. I have been making very loud noises about our house. We so desperately need the builders in to adapt the bathroom for me and the lack of central heating is quite an issue now. I've told him that we need to get it done or we move. I know what I want to do.
> We went to our club this morning, it was freezing there in the hall. I knitted so much to keep my hands warm. Came home to a freezing house so sat by the fire all afternoon! Mr B isn't very well at the moment, he is so great looking after me but when he's ill I want to run away! He's been to have scans & seen a doctor, waiting for results. Off to bed now, I might get warm. Night everyone


Sending many healing hugs and much love to both of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Congratulations what a shock in climate that will be!


Thank you and yes it will be! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Awesome! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> When I visited friends in Tucson once at the end of February, my former boss handed me an oven mitt for my car door when I was leaving. He did the reverse of you and moved to Washington State to be closer to their daughter. Sure loved visiting there.


Now you'll have another place to visit in Arizona! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Now you'll have another place to visit in Arizona! :sm02: xxxooo


I would love that.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I would love that.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Canadian Felting Week Josephine...http://www.felt-feutre-canada.com/canadian-felting-week-2018-post/


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


What kind of plane do y'all have?

You'll definitely have to visit us in the East???? because Arizona had waaaaay too many tarantula for me to enter that state. ????


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Canadian Felting Week Josephine...http://www.felt-feutre-canada.com/canadian-felting-week-2018-post/


That looks amazing. Thanks for the link. Ive joineď their subscription list. Xx


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, definitely labeling all the boxes as I go. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Funny how you are only allowed to be ill or have a problem as long as YOU deal with it. Bet I know what would happen if the shoe was on the other foot. Sympathy hugs coming your way xxxxxx


from me also, Mav xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I think now caught up. Thank you all for your good wishes, it's good to be back.
> So pleased about Pam's new house. I have been making very loud noises about our house. We so desperately need the builders in to adapt the bathroom for me and the lack of central heating is quite an issue now. I've told him that we need to get it done or we move. I know what I want to do.
> We went to our club this morning, it was freezing there in the hall. I knitted so much to keep my hands warm. Came home to a freezing house so sat by the fire all afternoon! Mr B isn't very well at the moment, he is so great looking after me but when he's ill I want to run away! He's been to have scans & seen a doctor, waiting for results. Off to bed now, I might get warm. Night everyone


It must be awful in the house with no heating as to talk about. I know in this weather it is difficult to get our house warm even with central heating, can't wait to move into something that is easier to heat. You've waited long enough now. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> It is snowing here. So this is what we are doing this afternoon.


He is so gorgeous Josephine. I had a beautiful cat, about 30 years ago, who was badlysavaged by a dog, and he had to be Euthanased; I would love to have another cat, and I'm fairly sure that Mint would love someoVne else in the house, so that she had another "person" to takecare of, but DH wants a Sphynx Cat, if we were to get another cat; and I would prefer to give a home to a cat who already needs a good home! So I think I am safe in saying that I do not expect to get another cat! Although whenever we have to visit the Vet, if there are any Cats needing rehoming, D H is always at the pen, playing with them; so I won't say "Never", just yet; as he was never going to have a caravan, of any sort, and we are now on the lookout for the right van, at the right price!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Fingers crossed all goes well this time, we seem to be stuck at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> What kind of plane do y'all have?
> 
> You'll definitely have to visit us in the East???? because Arizona had waaaaay too many tarantula for me to enter that state. ????


Oh I think you just put me off Arizona. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> View from the window


That looks absolutely magical, and I could have visited quite happily, today; and I think it might even be much more pleasant where you are, than where I am, tomorrow! 
We are expecting an official temperature of 49°C again, so that means an unofficial temp of 52°C again! I tried to include a screenshot of our weather forecast for tomorrow, but it didn't work.:sm19:
I have put "water stations" at different points, throughout my yard, so that any birds, or animals, who need water can get some. We used to have quite a lot of shade in our backyard also, but D H decided that the trees neededto go, so he "trimmed" them down to ground level! :sm06: :sm03: fortunately I was able to stop him, before he sprayed everything with poison, so the trees are regenerating. again, but it will be a little (?) while before we have some decent shade again.????????☹


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all, have been making beefburgers, yes I know you can buy them but hope mine will be a lot tastier than shop ones and definitely a lot cheaper. When I locked up last night it was snowing and about 20 mins. later it had stopped, the sky had cleared and it was freezing, should imagine the roads were pure ice this morning. The sun is out at the moment, not sure how long it will last. Having kicked the sheep out yesterday the farmer was there rounding them up last night, the silly b****r put them back in the same field but didn't do anything about the fence so guess what the sheep are back, DH chased them back where they came from but some are already back in the garden so they will be out in the lane again later. Some things I will not miss, food crops don't break through fences and wander. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Evening everyone. Mr. Wonderful is busy making supper. He must think I am sick that he is being so considerate. I have never blown my nose so much or coughed up so much junk in all my life. Mr. Wonderful purchased some mucinex for me. Hopefully that will allow the crud to exit and leave me alone. I will have to decide tomorrow if I need a doctor or not. My doctor is not in on Thursday and I dislike seeing a substitute. It is probably just something that is going around. I did have the flu shot so I know I am not sick. Harold says I protest too much.
> Sweet dreams everybody.


So sorry to hear you are all gunged up but if you are shifting it, you are hopefully on the mend!! Glad Mr W is looking after you, hope he doesn't need to for too long!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just stuck my nose out of the front door and it's snowing again with forecasted temperatures of -6 to -7 tonight, think the heat will be left on low again tonight. xx :sm16:


Very wise!! There is some snow in Kent and I think we had a slight sprinkling in the night, if I didn't dream it!! Glad you aren't going out today, sounds like the perfect day to sit in and knit!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Very wise!! There is some snow in Kent and I think we had a slight sprinkling in the night, if I didn't dream it!! Glad you aren't going out today, sounds like the perfect day to sit in and knit!! xxxx


Totally agree. xxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> If you are in the slightest bit of doubt then see your doctor. Don't want a recurrence if what happened before. Heali g hugs and love coming your way. Xx


You are so right. I do not want another bout of septicemia. That pneumonia hit within 30 minutes. Still cannot believe that I felt fine and with 30 minutes I was deadly sick. Remembering that is what is even making me consider seeing a doctor. A doctor is not necessary today. Could not drive to doctor unless it was urgent as it continues to snow and snow and snow.


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I think now caught up. Thank you all for your good wishes, it's good to be back.
> So pleased about Pam's new house. I have been making very loud noises about our house. We so desperately need the builders in to adapt the bathroom for me and the lack of central heating is quite an issue now. I've told him that we need to get it done or we move. I know what I want to do.
> We went to our club this morning, it was freezing there in the hall. I knitted so much to keep my hands warm. Came home to a freezing house so sat by the fire all afternoon! Mr B isn't very well at the moment, he is so great looking after me but when he's ill I want to run away! He's been to have scans & seen a doctor, waiting for results. Off to bed now, I might get warm. Night everyone


I know Mr B is sentimental about it but with so many jobs to be done in your house, moving to a place that is already fixed up might be the easier option by far. I wish you luck with your powers of persuasion. wouldn't it be wonderful to have everything on one warm floor?!! No heating is just wrong when it's this cold!! Hope DH is feeling better and that nothing worrying in the results when they come! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


Keep your eye on the prize, you'll get there soon!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> How wonderful to have a Mr. Wonderful. It does sound as though you might have something even though it is not making you feel ill, it might be worth having it checked out. xx


Still feeling okay this a.m. With the Vick's and mucinex I was able to get a few hours of sleep. Sleep and liquids for another day and I expect to feel fine and dandy, I hope.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Canadian Felting Week Josephine...http://www.felt-feutre-canada.com/canadian-felting-week-2018-post/


Glorious!! Even I can see the appeal, looking at those wonderful pictures!!xxx


----------



## jinx

I hope you warmed up. Hard to sleep when one is chilly. Sending best thoughts for Mr. B. Hope the test results allow for a quick solution to his illness.



LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I think now caught up. Thank you all for your good wishes, it's good to be back.
> So pleased about Pam's new house. I have been making very loud noises about our house. We so desperately need the builders in to adapt the bathroom for me and the lack of central heating is quite an issue now. I've told him that we need to get it done or we move. I know what I want to do.
> We went to our club this morning, it was freezing there in the hall. I knitted so much to keep my hands warm. Came home to a freezing house so sat by the fire all afternoon! Mr B isn't very well at the moment, he is so great looking after me but when he's ill I want to run away! He's been to have scans & seen a doctor, waiting for results. Off to bed now, I might get warm. Night everyone


----------



## jinx

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


It will be great to have all that completed to get the nagging tension off your shoulders.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He is so gorgeous Josephine. I had a beautiful cat, about 30 years ago, who was badlysavaged by a dog, and he had to be Euthanased; I would love to have another cat, and I'm fairly sure that Mint would love someoVne else in the house, so that she had another "person" to takecare of, but DH wants a Sphynx Cat, if we were to get another cat; and I would prefer to give a home to a cat who already needs a good home! So I think I am safe in saying that I do not expect to get another cat! Although whenever we have to visit the Vet, if there are any Cats needing rehoming, D H is always at the pen, playing with them; so I won't say "Never", just yet; as he was never going to have a caravan, of any sort, and we are now on the lookout for the right van, at the right price!????????????


Yep, you just never know what they are going to change their minds about next!!!


----------



## jinx

Thanks. The crud is still here, but maybe less of it today. It is the crud outside that is a bigger problem today.



Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you still have that crud going on. Sending many comforting and healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That looks absolutely magical, and I could have visited quite happily, today; and I think it might even be much more pleasant where you are, than where I am, tomorrow!
> We are expecting an official temperature of 49°C again, so that means an unofficial temp of 52°C again! I tried to include a screenshot of our weather forecast for tomorrow, but it didn't work.:sm19:
> I have put "water stations" at different points, throughout my yard, so that any birds, or animals, who need water can get some. We used to have quite a lot of shade in our backyard also, but D H decided that the trees neededto go, so he "trimmed" them down to ground level! :sm06: :sm03: fortunately I was able to stop him, before he sprayed everything with poison, so the trees are regenerating. again, but it will be a little (?) while before we have some decent shade again.????????☹


Oh dear, would have loved to be a fly on the wall when you saw what he had done to the trees!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Sheep have been back in again as DH tried to send them back through the gap they came through, this time he's done what I suggested and kicked them out into the lane. xxxx


Sometimes our men seem to take an awfully long time to realise that we do actually know what we are talking about, and what needs to be done! :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Still feeling okay this a.m. With the Vick's and mucinex I was able to get a few hours of sleep. Sleep and liquids for another day and I expect to feel fine and dandy, I hope.


I really hope so dear! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Friends labeled all the boxes and also added a color to designate the room. Easier to see a large red X from across the room than to read kitchen.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hamburgers sound like food from the U.S. We do not buy them ready made either. 
We also have the same weather as you. Snow, snow, and more snow all last night and continuing throughout today. 
Luckily we do not have sheep in my yard. Although we would think it was fun if it occurred only once.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, have been making beefburgers, yes I know you can buy them but hope mine will be a lot tastier than shop ones and definitely a lot cheaper. When I locked up last night it was snowing and about 20 mins. later it had stopped, the sky had cleared and it was freezing, should imagine the roads were pure ice this morning. The sun is out at the moment, not sure how long it will last. Having kicked the sheep out yesterday the farmer was there rounding them up last night, the silly b****r put them back in the same field but didn't do anything about the fence so guess what the sheep are back, DH chased them back where they came from but some are already back in the garden so they will be out in the lane again later. Some things I will not miss, food crops don't break through fences and wander. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. I went to the over 60's today and won a tin of tomatoe soup and some mr.kipling cherry bake well tarts. No money alas. We have snow forecast for tomorrow so I might not be able to get up Stephens. Don't worry JINX! I'll let you know because it's Wednesday.
> 
> I had beef and dumplings today after I'd been out. I've got some hunters chicken with wedges but I don't really know if I fancy that. And liver and bacon with mash. Not sure about that either.


It really sounds like you need to get yourself something very impulsive, or really decadent, for your meal, but if it is snowing, so you might not be able to do that! :sm26: :sm03:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> He is so gorgeous Josephine. I had a beautiful cat, about 30 years ago, who was badlysavaged by a dog, and he had to be Euthanased; I would love to have another cat, and I'm fairly sure that Mint would love someoVne else in the house, so that she had another "person" to takecare of, but DH wants a Sphynx Cat, if we were to get another cat; and I would prefer to give a home to a cat who already needs a good home! So I think I am safe in saying that I do not expect to get another cat! Although whenever we have to visit the Vet, if there are any Cats needing rehoming, D H is always at the pen, playing with them; so I won't say "Never", just yet; as he was never going to have a caravan, of any sort, and we are now on the lookout for the right van, at the right price!????????????


Mr P had said NEVER to another cat and then we got Bentley. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear you are all gunged up but if you are shifting it, you are hopefully on the mend!! Glad Mr W is looking after you, hope he doesn't need to for too long!! xxxx


Thanks. Mr. Wonderful is trying. He is willing to do what I ask so that is a good thing.
I am just worried about him getting sick. His body would have a hard time handling all the gunk.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning al from a yet again, grey and chilly London. I think we'll be lucky if we hit 4'C today.

Twisted my knee putting my sock on this morning and it hurts to walk on it. Have strapped it up and taken painkillers but I don't think I shall be going far today, will stay in the warm and....well.....knit, probably!!

Have a good one everybody, hope you can all maintain a comfortable temperature!!!Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I know Mr B is sentimental about it but with so many jobs to be done in your house, moving to a place that is already fixed up might be the easier option by far. I wish you luck with your powers of persuasion. wouldn't it be wonderful to have everything on one warm floor?!! No heating is just wrong when it's this cold!! Hope DH is feeling better and that nothing worrying in the results when they come! xxxxx


What she said and I am sure that if you could find somewhere centrally heated and on one level you would both have better health. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 1'C (34'F). All the snow that we were supposed to get last night turned into just a dusting and it will soon turn to rain, which will turn back to snow tonight, but long after I'm back home (hopefully).
I was a sloth last night. I put on my blanket-like cardi and covered my feet with a blanket and sprawled on the couch. Didn't knit a thing. I had both Tazi and Princess on me. Princess was alternating between drooling (she has a short nose) and having big eyes, so I wasn't sure if she was going to give me a kiss or bite me. She looked cute.
No accidents reported yet, but there wasn't enough snow for the plows to be out so I'm sure that there will be some by the time I get on the road.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> What she said and I am sure that if you could find somewhere centrally heated and on one level you would both have better health. xx


I would like a house that is 1 level. I'm tired of the pile of stuff at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 1'C (34'F). All the snow that we were supposed to get last night turned into just a dusting and it will soon turn to rain, which will turn back to snow tonight, but long after I'm back home (hopefully).
> I was a sloth last night. I put on my blanket-like cardi and covered my feet with a blanket and sprawled on the couch. Didn't knit a thing. I had both Tazi and Princess on me. Princess was alternating between drooling (she has a short nose) and having big eyes, so I wasn't sure if she was going to give me a kiss or bite me. She looked cute.
> No accidents reported yet, but there wasn't enough snow for the plows to be out so I'm sure that there will be some by the time I get on the road.
> Happy Wednesday.


Please, please don't be one of those accidents!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning al from a yet again, grey and chilly London. I think we'll be lucky if we hit 4'C today.
> 
> Twisted my knee putting my sock on this morning and it hurts to walk on it. Have strapped it up and taken painkillers but I don't think I shall be going far today, will stay in the warm and....well.....knit, probably!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, hope you can all maintain a comfortable temperature!!!Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


Sorry about your knee, yes take it very easy and lots of knitting. Healing hugs xxxx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear. It is bad when one injures themselves getting dressed. Hoping it heals just as quickly as it came.
Sending warm caring hugs to you.


London Girl said:


> Good morning al from a yet again, grey and chilly London. I think we'll be lucky if we hit 4'C today.
> 
> Twisted my knee putting my sock on this morning and it hurts to walk on it. Have strapped it up and taken painkillers but I don't think I shall be going far today, will stay in the warm and....well.....knit, probably!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, hope you can all maintain a comfortable temperature!!!Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning al from a yet again, grey and chilly London. I think we'll be lucky if we hit 4'C today.
> 
> Twisted my knee putting my sock on this morning and it hurts to walk on it. Have strapped it up and taken painkillers but I don't think I shall be going far today, will stay in the warm and....well.....knit, probably!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, hope you can all maintain a comfortable temperature!!!Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


We're supposed to hit 4'C today too. It's a nice break from the negative double digits, but we'll be back there on the weekend.
I feel for you. I was looking at ankle braces last night in the grocery store (odd place, but ok). I hope your knee feels better after resting it. Happy knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks. Mr. Wonderful is trying. He is willing to do what I ask so that is a good thing.
> I am just worried about him getting sick. His body would have a hard time handling all the gunk.


It's good that he is trying.
Just keep eating good food, and stay away from other people. That's the best that you can do.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your knee, yes take it very easy and lots of knitting. Healing hugs xxxx


Thanks love!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hamburgers sound like food from the U.S. We do not buy them ready made either.
> We also have the same weather as you. Snow, snow, and more snow all last night and continuing throughout today.
> Luckily we do not have sheep in my yard. Although we would think it was fun if it occurred only once.


Yes an American dinner today. We haven't really had much snow just showers now and again but with the freezing weather everything gets too icy. Yes it is a novelty the first couple of times but now it is a pain in the a*** especially 20-30 of them. xx


----------



## jinx

You are warmer than us today. We are negative 7C and not expected to rise.
Insoles MIGHT be the thing to look for if you have plantar fasciitis. 


nitz8catz said:


> We're supposed to hit 4'C today too. It's a nice break from the negative double digits, but we'll be back there on the weekend.
> I feel for you. I was looking at ankle braces last night in the grocery store (odd place, but ok). I hope your knee feels better after resting it. Happy knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P had said NEVER to another cat and then we got Bentley. xx


We were nice to a stray and now have 5 cats. (Used to have 8 cats. Thank you Smokey-mama) You never know.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh dear. It is bad when one injures themselves getting dressed. Hoping it heals just as quickly as it came.
> Sending warm caring hugs to you.


Thanks jinx, my knees are kind of delicate, probably due to the excess weight I pound on them and it doesn't take much to hurt 'em! I did it just standing up once!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Hamburgers sound like food from the U.S. We do not buy them ready made either.
> We also have the same weather as you. Snow, snow, and more snow all last night and continuing throughout today.
> Luckily we do not have sheep in my yard. Although we would think it was fun if it occurred only once.


Try cows looking in your window. We had that at the old house.
We were supposed to get snow all night but that didn't happen. I don't know where the snow went, probably south of the lake.


----------



## jinx

Sometimes going to the doctor is the worse thing to do as there are more germs there than anywhere else. So avoiding people is good advice for me and for the other people. 


nitz8catz said:


> It's good that he is trying.
> Just keep eating good food, and stay away from other people. That's the best that you can do.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Friends labeled all the boxes and also added a color to designate the room. Easier to see a large red X from across the room than to read kitchen.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## jinx

Yikes I know what that is like to stand and hurt your knee. I did that once and almost fell as the pain was so sharp and I could not support myself. It was very sore for a few days and thankfully got better and has not returned, yet.


London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, my knees are kind of delicate, probably due to the excess weight I pound on them and it doesn't take much to hurt 'em! I did it just standing up once!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## jinx

We do not have nearly the snow predicted. It is still snowing off and on. The ice is the real problem. Television makes this snow sound like a terrible storm. I guess they were not alive 20 years ago when we considered this a mild snowfall.


nitz8catz said:


> Try cows looking in your window. We had that at the old house.
> We were supposed to get snow all night but that didn't happen. I don't know where the snow went, probably south of the lake.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Still feeling okay this a.m. With the Vick's and mucinex I was able to get a few hours of sleep. Sleep and liquids for another day and I expect to feel fine and dandy, I hope.


Keep getting better. You're doing something right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, have been making beefburgers, yes I know you can buy them but hope mine will be a lot tastier than shop ones and definitely a lot cheaper. When I locked up last night it was snowing and about 20 mins. later it had stopped, the sky had cleared and it was freezing, should imagine the roads were pure ice this morning. The sun is out at the moment, not sure how long it will last. Having kicked the sheep out yesterday the farmer was there rounding them up last night, the silly b****r put them back in the same field but didn't do anything about the fence so guess what the sheep are back, DH chased them back where they came from but some are already back in the garden so they will be out in the lane again later. Some things I will not miss, food crops don't break through fences and wander. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


I like making "meaty things". Ground beef, pork and portabello mushrooms. Very tasty, even without any seasoning. 
And yours won't be filled with preservatives or unpronounceable (?) chemicals.
I sounds like the farmer only appears when the sheep are in the lane, so that sounds like a good place to chase them. It really sounds like he needs to repair ALL his fences.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That looks absolutely magical, and I could have visited quite happily, today; and I think it might even be much more pleasant where you are, than where I am, tomorrow!
> We are expecting an official temperature of 49°C again, so that means an unofficial temp of 52°C again! I tried to include a screenshot of our weather forecast for tomorrow, but it didn't work.:sm19:
> I have put "water stations" at different points, throughout my yard, so that any birds, or animals, who need water can get some. We used to have quite a lot of shade in our backyard also, but D H decided that the trees neededto go, so he "trimmed" them down to ground level! :sm06: :sm03: fortunately I was able to stop him, before he sprayed everything with poison, so the trees are regenerating. again, but it will be a little (?) while before we have some decent shade again.????????☹


Stay cool, Judi.
We put out water too, but it froze quickly. I used to have a heater for the bird bath but I havent' found it this year. Not sure where it was packed.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Try cows looking in your window. We had that at the old house.
> We were supposed to get snow all night but that didn't happen. I don't know where the snow went, probably south of the lake.


We had that in our last house, heard mooing, looked out of the bedroom window into the garden that was on a slope and came eyeball to eyeball with some cows, they had broken down the fence and all piled in. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I think you just put me off Arizona. xx


And don't forget the rattlesnake, the Gila monster, the prairie dog, coyote, javelina, horned toad, jaguar, bighorn sheep, the jackrabbit and the unusual desert bird, the roadrunner. On top of heat and very little rain. I'm surprised that there aren't scorpions too.
I think I could try it in the middle of winter. I might not melt then.


----------



## nitz8catz

Schools buses just got cancelled due to icy roads. Yeah.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello Chrissy come and join the breakdown bunch. We are hear whenever you want us. You were in a pretty bad way when we were away in March. But it's good to know you are getting there. Always here for you love


Yes Chris, what she said xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

I just typed a long message and the internet ate it! Any way good morning from a sunny and snowy Surrey. It snowed a bit more last night and then froze, but the roads are clear and it is melting now.

My hands are sore from too much knitting so I think I'll give some weaving a go today.

As it is Wednesday it's supermarket shopping and then fish and chips. No singing or WI tonight so I'll curl up by the fire.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I like making "meaty things". Ground beef, pork and portabello mushrooms. Very tasty, even without any seasoning.
> And yours won't be filled with preservatives or unpronounceable (?) chemicals.
> I sounds like the farmer only appears when the sheep are in the lane, so that sounds like a good place to chase them. It really sounds like he needs to repair ALL his fences.


Yes I've stuck various things in my burgers just hope they taste OK now. At the moment the farmer is blaming the forestry people for knocking down a fence but has done nothing about it himself and doesn't seem to have the sense to put them in a different field until it is repaired. Perhaps he told the sheep not to go through the gap and they just didn't listen. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> He is so gorgeous Josephine. I had a beautiful cat, about 30 years ago, who was badlysavaged by a dog, and he had to be Euthanased; I would love to have another cat, and I'm fairly sure that Mint would love someoVne else in the house, so that she had another "person" to takecare of, but DH wants a Sphynx Cat, if we were to get another cat; and I would prefer to give a home to a cat who already needs a good home! So I think I am safe in saying that I do not expect to get another cat! Although whenever we have to visit the Vet, if there are any Cats needing rehoming, D H is always at the pen, playing with them; so I won't say "Never", just yet; as he was never going to have a caravan, of any sort, and we are now on the lookout for the right van, at the right price!????????????


We have a few people here that volunteer at the animal rescue. That way you can pet the kitties and feed them. It works for people who can't have a cat at their house.
We also have Toe-Bean Cafe which is a coffee/tea shop that has cats in the shop that will come and sit with you.
Cats are fine for a caravan, so long as they are taught to stay inside that caravan.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Schools buses just got cancelled due to icy roads. Yeah.


If you are out on the roads, safe travels xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Funny how you are only allowed to be ill or have a problem as long as YOU deal with it. Bet I know what would happen if the shoe was on the other foot. Sympathy hugs coming your way xxxxxx






Xiang said:


> from me also, Mav xoxoxo


Thank you my lovely ladies. It's nice to have someone to talk at when my family is being annoying.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Canadian Felting Week Josephine...http://www.felt-feutre-canada.com/canadian-felting-week-2018-post/


The pictures are lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> When I visited friends in Tucson once at the end of February, my former boss handed me an oven mitt for my car door when I was leaving. He did the reverse of you and moved to Washington State to be closer to their daughter. Sure loved visiting there.


Oops. Maybe I would melt even in the middle of winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Just received a note that the attorney review is resolved and the sale proceeds forward! We will have an electrician come in for a couple of things and be done. Next is the plat of survey...still have fingers crossed, but it's nearly cake celebration time.


I hope the rest goes smoothly. Come on celebration cake!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I just typed a long message and the internet ate it! Any way good morning from a sunny and snowy Surrey. It snowed a bit more last night and then froze, but the roads are clear and it is melting now.
> 
> My hands are sore from too much knitting so I think I'll give some weaving a go today.
> 
> As it is Wednesday it's supermarket shopping and then fish and chips. No singing or WI tonight so I'll curl up by the fire.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


The very same thing happened to me, just now, I was going to write it all again, but I couldn't remember the majority of it.

Have ahappy Wednesday, & I will enjoy the final 2 hours of my Wednesday, and I will hopefully get to sleep before Thursday dawns! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Evening all. I think now caught up. Thank you all for your good wishes, it's good to be back.
> So pleased about Pam's new house. I have been making very loud noises about our house. We so desperately need the builders in to adapt the bathroom for me and the lack of central heating is quite an issue now. I've told him that we need to get it done or we move. I know what I want to do.
> We went to our club this morning, it was freezing there in the hall. I knitted so much to keep my hands warm. Came home to a freezing house so sat by the fire all afternoon! Mr B isn't very well at the moment, he is so great looking after me but when he's ill I want to run away! He's been to have scans & seen a doctor, waiting for results. Off to bed now, I might get warm. Night everyone


Stay warm, lots of layers. I hope your mister gets good results from his scans,.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and drag the bins to the curb. If it's icy, I'll have to stop them from rolling out onto the road. :sm01: 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Happy Wet Wednesday. Having messages disappear seems to be a Paradise issue. I have not had it happen on any other site. The weather is the same on this side of the pond only the roads are still a mess.


PurpleFi said:


> I just typed a long message and the internet ate it! Any way good morning from a sunny and snowy Surrey. It snowed a bit more last night and then froze, but the roads are clear and it is melting now.
> 
> My hands are sore from too much knitting so I think I'll give some weaving a go today.
> 
> As it is Wednesday it's supermarket shopping and then fish and chips. No singing or WI tonight so I'll curl up by the fire.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you my lovely ladies. It's nice to have someone to talk at when my family is being annoying.


Always here for you xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've stuck various things in my burgers just hope they taste OK now. At the moment the farmer is blaming the forestry people for knocking down a fence but has done nothing about it himself and doesn't seem to have the sense to put them in a different field until it is repaired. Perhaps he told the sheep not to go through the gap and they just didn't listen. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I would totally believe that sheep don't listen to anything they are told, or asked, because they are defiant little devils; and they only do the things that they want to do! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I would totally believe that sheep don't listen to anything they are told, or asked, because they are defiant little devils; and they only do the things that they want to do! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Bit like Bentley xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a few people here that volunteer at the animal rescue. That way you can pet the kitties and feed them. It works for people who can't have a cat at their house.
> We also have Toe-Bean Cafe which is a coffee/tea shop that has cats in the shop that will come and sit with you.
> Cats are fine for a caravan, so long as they are taught to stay inside that caravan.


Yes I have been thinking about that, because now that we have a decent sized vehicle, Mint will be going on holiday with us, and once we find a caravan that we like, there will be room enough for Mint, and a cat, if I can get DH to believe that he really does want a cat, then we will have one, at sometime! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Yikes I know what that is like to stand and hurt your knee. I did that once and almost fell as the pain was so sharp and I could not support myself. It was very sore for a few days and thankfully got better and has not returned, yet.


Sounds like exactly how my knee felt earlier. It's a little better now but I don't know whether to rest it or exercise it now!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I just typed a long message and the internet ate it! Any way good morning from a sunny and snowy Surrey. It snowed a bit more last night and then froze, but the roads are clear and it is melting now.
> 
> My hands are sore from too much knitting so I think I'll give some weaving a go today.
> 
> As it is Wednesday it's supermarket shopping and then fish and chips. No singing or WI tonight so I'll curl up by the fire.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


Bentley will curl up by the Josephine!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've stuck various things in my burgers just hope they taste OK now. At the moment the farmer is blaming the forestry people for knocking down a fence but has done nothing about it himself and doesn't seem to have the sense to put them in a different field until it is repaired. Perhaps he told the sheep not to go through the gap and they just didn't listen. xx :sm16: :sm16:


They probably just thought "Baaa Humbug"!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like making "meaty things". Ground beef, pork and portabello mushrooms. Very tasty, even without any seasoning.
> And yours won't be filled with preservatives or unpronounceable (?) chemicals.
> I sounds like the farmer only appears when the sheep are in the lane, so that sounds like a good place to chase them. It really sounds like he needs to repair ALL his fences.


I seem to recall that you mentioned this mix before, and I liked the sound of it then! I think I might have to get those ingredients, so that I can make them, and finally have some burgers that actually have some taste!

the owner of the vagrant sheep sounds like a bit of an irresponsible farmer! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Stay cool, Judi.
> We put out water too, but it froze quickly. I used to have a heater for the bird bath but I havent' found it this year. Not sure where it was packed.


I hope you find it, for the birds that don't fly to a warmer climates! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We had that in our last house, heard mooing, looked out of the bedroom window into the garden that was on a slope and came eyeball to eyeball with some cows, they had broken down the fence and all piled in. xx


hahaha ......... They obviously wanted to meet you! Cows just love meeting new people, they are just so inquisitive!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds like exactly how my knee felt earlier. It's a little better now but I don't know whether to rest it or exercise it now!!


Try both and see which one you're happier with? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I seem to recall that you mentioned this mix before, and I liked the sound of it then! I think I might have to get those ingredients, so that I can make them, and finally have some burgers that actually have some taste!
> 
> the owner of the vagrant sheep sounds like a bit of an irresponsible farmer! :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


Even though I say so myself and perhaps shouldn't they were the tastiest burgers I have ever had and won't be buying shop made ones ever again. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> hahaha ......... They obviously wanted to meet you! Cows just love meeting new people, they are just so inquisitive!????????????


They should have realised at 6.30 in the morning I am never in a meet and greet mood especially when they've churned up all our grass. xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And don't forget the rattlesnake, the Gila monster, the prairie dog, coyote, javelina, horned toad, jaguar, bighorn sheep, the jackrabbit and the unusual desert bird, the roadrunner. On top of heat and very little rain. I'm surprised that there aren't scorpions too.
> I think I could try it in the middle of winter. I might not melt then.


Most of those animals will leave humans alone, unless they feel threatened, or have no escape from the place they feel threatened. So if you do go to regions that have any number of different wild animals, try to be aware of any of them, that might be in the area that you are in, and give them plenty of room to escape!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you my lovely ladies. It's nice to have someone to talk at when my family is being annoying.


Just keep rembering that! 
Is your heel feeling any better? xooxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> What kind of plane do y'all have?
> 
> You'll definitely have to visit us in the East???? because Arizona had waaaaay too many tarantula for me to enter that state. ????


It's a single story, single family home with a huge hangar and a huge shop. I was concerned about the tarantulas, too, but was told they don't generally both people. Will definitely doing spider spray around the buildings as spiders give me the creeps! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I think you just put me off Arizona. xx


I've been there several times and have never seen one. Won't say I never will, but I don't think they want to see us any more than we want to see them. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the rest goes smoothly. Come on celebration cake!


what she said!xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, have been making beefburgers, yes I know you can buy them but hope mine will be a lot tastier than shop ones and definitely a lot cheaper. When I locked up last night it was snowing and about 20 mins. later it had stopped, the sky had cleared and it was freezing, should imagine the roads were pure ice this morning. The sun is out at the moment, not sure how long it will last. Having kicked the sheep out yesterday the farmer was there rounding them up last night, the silly b****r put them back in the same field but didn't do anything about the fence so guess what the sheep are back, DH chased them back where they came from but some are already back in the garden so they will be out in the lane again later. Some things I will not miss, food crops don't break through fences and wander. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


Can't believe the guy didn't fix the fence. What a lot of bother for you to have to keep dealing with them! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally agree. xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo I'll be off in a couple of hours to meet up with a friend for coffee and a chat. Will be good to see her as it's been a couple of months. Have several people I need to see before we move. I hope you all are having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You are so right. I do not want another bout of septicemia. That pneumonia hit within 30 minutes. Still cannot believe that I felt fine and with 30 minutes I was deadly sick. Remembering that is what is even making me consider seeing a doctor. A doctor is not necessary today. Could not drive to doctor unless it was urgent as it continues to snow and snow and snow.


Glad you're feeling better. Good you can stay in and not have to venture out in the snow. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> No he wasn't. He came to see a lady and he's retiring in five weeks. He was a hoot..


Then he came to let his hair down, with some lovely ladies, and also enjoy himself. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I know Mr B is sentimental about it but with so many jobs to be done in your house, moving to a place that is already fixed up might be the easier option by far. I wish you luck with your powers of persuasion. wouldn't it be wonderful to have everything on one warm floor?!! No heating is just wrong when it's this cold!! Hope DH is feeling better and that nothing worrying in the results when they come! xxxxx


Me, too, on all of that Chris! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

As I was putting the shopping away I picked up the bottle on ammonia. A light bulb went off very brightly in my brain. Could using ammonia cause the congestion and coughing I am experiencing? Mr. Google says YES. Before the congestion started I used it full strength to clean the burners on the stove. Thankfully the bottle was empty or I would have used more to clean the other burners.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning al from a yet again, grey and chilly London. I think we'll be lucky if we hit 4'C today.
> 
> Twisted my knee putting my sock on this morning and it hurts to walk on it. Have strapped it up and taken painkillers but I don't think I shall be going far today, will stay in the warm and....well.....knit, probably!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, hope you can all maintain a comfortable temperature!!!Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


So sorry your knee is being painful today. Sending many gentle, warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> If you are in the slightest bit of doubt then see your doctor. Don't want a recurrence if what happened before. Heali g hugs and love coming your way. Xx


what she said Jynx xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and 1'C (34'F). All the snow that we were supposed to get last night turned into just a dusting and it will soon turn to rain, which will turn back to snow tonight, but long after I'm back home (hopefully).
> I was a sloth last night. I put on my blanket-like cardi and covered my feet with a blanket and sprawled on the couch. Didn't knit a thing. I had both Tazi and Princess on me. Princess was alternating between drooling (she has a short nose) and having big eyes, so I wasn't sure if she was going to give me a kiss or bite me. She looked cute.
> No accidents reported yet, but there wasn't enough snow for the plows to be out so I'm sure that there will be some by the time I get on the road.
> Happy Wednesday.


Safe travels today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> You are warmer than us today. We are negative 7C and not expected to rise.
> Insoles MIGHT be the thing to look for if you have plantar fasciitis.


While we're having lots of rain today and the high will be in the low 50sF. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Knit yourself another one? There's bound to be a pattern on Ravelry!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'll check. It would probably have to be in beige, so not a lot of ooomph!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Hoping longer days of sunshine will bring your get up and go back.


There's sunshine, but no warmth in it!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Safely home from our trip to Hereford, had photos of the inside of my eye taken but didn't need a dye injection to trace the blood flow so was out in an hour, now have to wait for the consultant to see them and decide what he wants to do next. xx


The dreaded wait. Well done for missing the injection!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> And don't forget the rattlesnake, the Gila monster, the prairie dog, coyote, javelina, horned toad, jaguar, bighorn sheep, the jackrabbit and the unusual desert bird, the roadrunner. On top of heat and very little rain. I'm surprised that there aren't scorpions too.
> I think I could try it in the middle of winter. I might not melt then.


There are scorpions, too. They apparently stay in the ground and hide from people as much as possible. And, we have coyotes here in Shoreline. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Try both and see which one you're happier with? xxxx


A little bit of each seems to be working although I can only sit with my feet up, not down or it starts hurting again! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Even though I say so myself and perhaps shouldn't they were the tastiest burgers I have ever had and won't be buying shop made ones ever again. xx


Oh jolly good! So what did you put in them in the end? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> As I was putting the shopping away I picked up the bottle on ammonia. A light bulb went off very brightly in my brain. Could using ammonia cause the congestion and coughing I am experiencing? Mr. Google says YES. Before the congestion started I used it full strength to clean the burners on the stove. Thankfully the bottle was empty or I would have used more to clean the other burners.


Oh you clever girl! Mind you, I used to run a dyeline machine at work and inhaled enough ammonia to last me a lifetime so I never go near the stuff! xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Amazing what they can do for eyes now. I'm not getting any satisfaction with the opaque "floater" that's still large and in the way most times. Getting that I have to take my glasses off to see the computer clear so might have to break down and get a special prescription pair for just that. They are quite expensive as well.


I couldn't use my computer without mine.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, would have loved to be a fly on the wall when you saw what he had done to the trees!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm14: xxxx


Yep, I wasn't happy with him!! :sm15: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry your knee is being painful today. Sending many gentle, warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, just staying in and resting it today!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'll check. It would probably have to be in beige, so not a lot of ooomph!


 :sm09: I guess you still have a great deal of that beige yarn then? ???? Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you are getting help and that it is helping, must have you raring to go for April. We've missed you too and look forward to seeing you more often. xx


I have to agree with every word of that Chris.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> We have news! We made an offer (and it was accepted) last night on a house about 60 miles west of Phoenix, Arizona. It's in an airpark which Mr. Ric was hoping for so we can have our plane at home. It was one we looked at while we were down there last month. Phew! That's a relief to have that settled! We will be closing on it on February 26th and will have to be moved out of here by March 4th. Lots and lots to do to be ready to do that. I'm excited and nervous all at once and my mind is a whirl with all that needs to be done. Deep breathing and will try to take things one thing at a time. Just wanted to share this with all of you! xxxooo


That's wonderful news, especially that you can have the plane at home.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Today is Michael's 6th Birthday ???? where has the time gone!


Too fast. Please someone slow the world down!


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> That's wonderful news, especially that you can have the plane at home.


Thank you! He's delighted! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> It definitely must be your turn next. I'm hoping you have your new home very soon. Does it snow all over UK, or do some places get more snow than others?
> I only found out a few years ago, that most of Australia, is hotter than most of the African countries! that was a real shock for me. . One of our black African doctors was complaining about the heat of our region, and I told him that he should be used to the heat, coming fromthe African Continent. That was when I heard that the temperatures there, were usually less than they are here, and they hada Lot of snow, during the colder months. WellI was totally amazed at that. I thought African Climate was the same, or similar, to the Australian Climate. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Because of where it is weather in the UK can be very different depending on where you are. Here on the south coast, in a bay, we rarely get snow and sunshine is almost a given. Elsewhere it is more common and Scotland gets some every year without fail.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> No, make sure you have very good aircoditioning, and it will all be fine. Besides I think Arizona is similar to my region, in terrain, not so sure about the temperatures; but there will be so much more swimming time available, just remember the sunscreen! Very important to protect your skin, after living in a much colder region! :sm23: :sm23:


There is no pool on the property. Is there swimming nearby Pam?


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Although it is quite a small country the UK does have a wide range of weather. Scotland usually has the most snow and the high ground in England and Wales but it seems to have been changing over the last few years. xx


You said it better than I did.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold Wales. It was sunny when I got up with a dusting of snow but has now clouded over and the forecast said we might have snow showers today so the heat is on the log burner stoked up and I'm in my chair for the day. At the moment we have at least 5 sheep wandering round the garden I'll leave them for DH to evict if he want to, I can think of better things to do than chase sheep around the garden. Will catch up now, back later. xx
> 
> PS the rest of the flock has joined them, now got a garden full of sheep.


Are you asleep yet?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> A little bit of each seems to be working although I can only sit with my feet up, not down or it starts hurting again! ???? Xxxx


You could put it in a sling????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a lovely lunch


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You could put it in a sling????????????????????????????


I haven't done enough Tai Chi to do that!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> There is no pool on the property. Is there swimming nearby Pam?


Probably, but Mr. Ric and I aren't much of swimmers so that hasn't been a priority. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch


Yum! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sounds like exactly how my knee felt earlier. It's a little better now but I don't know whether to rest it or exercise it now!!


gentle exercise and stop the second it starts to think about hurting.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> As I was putting the shopping away I picked up the bottle on ammonia. A light bulb went off very brightly in my brain. Could using ammonia cause the congestion and coughing I am experiencing? Mr. Google says YES. Before the congestion started I used it full strength to clean the burners on the stove. Thankfully the bottle was empty or I would have used more to clean the other burners.


At least the congestion and coughing should now stop.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm09: I guess you still have a great deal of that beige yarn then? ???? Xx


It'll be mentioned in my will!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely lunch


That looks so good.


----------



## SaxonLady

It was sunny over the airport this morning, but I'm watching those clouds out to sea. At 3.15 pm it's still sunny with blue skies between the clouds, but we have been warned.


----------



## SaxonLady

Little man (Hunter) came rushing into the house yesterday evening Saying 'Nanny the doctor made a hole in my arm and I was very brave'. I asked if it was a very big hole and he said yes. Harley, at 14, had a jab as well and made more fuss. Gotta love those boys. 

Time to do some more washing I think. It's an exciting life. I haven't done any knitting for weeks now; I've just soduko'd myself to oblivion.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> There's sunshine, but no warmth in it!


Just seeing the sunshine warms me up inside and out. Sitting in front the window with the sun shining on me really warms me up. Of course, when one is outside it is a different story.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh jolly good! So what did you put in them in the end? Xxxx


Minced beef, onion, breadcrumbs, salt and pepper, garlic, parsley and cayenne pepper and a couple of eggs to bind. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Are you asleep yet?


It couldn't have worked 'cause they're back today, once more been chased out into the lane. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> gentle exercise and stop the second it starts to think about hurting.


Thanks mum, will do!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It'll be mentioned in my will!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Good morning from my little corner of the world.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Good morning from my little corner of the world.


Good morning, it's just like coming home coming back here. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, it's just like coming home coming back here. xx


I learned a valuable lesson. I am printing all the patterns I had saved on here. Also saving pictures to another place. Hoping they were working on maintenance and upkeep while we were away. Maybe a new owner showed up?


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I learned a valuable lesson. I am printing all the patterns I had saved on here. Also saving pictures to another place. Hoping they were working on maintenance and upkeep while we were away. Maybe a new owner showed up?


We can live in hope. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Glad we are all back here. But Ravelry was fine. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Glad we are all back here. But Ravelry was fine. Xx


Feels more homely here. xx


----------



## jinx

I think being on Ravelry a little bit made me realize it is easier to use than expected. Thinking it was a good experience for us.



PurpleFi said:


> Glad we are all back here. But Ravelry was fine. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, it's just like coming home coming back here. xx


It is, isn't it?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I think being on Ravelry a little bit made me realize it is easier to use than expected. Thinking it was a good experience for us.


It's a great back-up for us. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

I didn’t find you all n Ravelry. I’ll have to go back in and sort it out. Missed you!


----------



## London Girl

Just on my way back from London, having had lunch with the lovely friend I met on a river cruise in 2016. She's been to Sri Lanka for 3 weeks so it was lovely to see her pictures and hear about her adventures!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't find you all n Ravelry. I'll have to go back in and sort it out. Missed you!


I think you need to search for Connections 4,thats how I found us but it wasn't easy!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just on my way back from London, having had lunch with the lovely friend I met on a river cruise in 2016. She's been to Sri Lanka for 3 weeks so it was lovely to see her pictures and hear about her adventures!! Xxxx


Glad you had a good time, how's the knee today? xxxx


----------



## jinx

https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't find you all n Ravelry. I'll have to go back in and sort it out. Missed you!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't find you all n Ravelry. I'll have to go back in and sort it out. Missed you!


At the top of the Ravelry page there's a list across the top. If you go into groups put connections 4 in the search and you should find where we all went. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you had a good time, how's the knee today? xxxx


As good as, well, not new but as good as it was before yesterday morning!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


Thanks. I had forgotten that it was set up this way when I joined almost a year ago already. Maybe this time of year is "maintenance time".


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I think being on Ravelry a little bit made me realize it is easier to use than expected. Thinking it was a good experience for us.


I agree xx


----------



## jinx

Well, I am still being driven crazy by the congestion in my nose and throat. Dr. agreed with me that I am not sick as I have no fever or discolored mucus. Looking for suggestions, crazy or sane. I am using mucinex, saline spray, my purmist, salt gargle and just about to get out the neti pot. Researching online I came upon one site that said not to try to clear the mucus. Hm. That might make sense. The more I clear it the more my body makes to replace it. A loving hug sent to anyone and everyone that has ideas. '^)


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Well, I am still being driven crazy by the congestion in my nose and throat. Dr. agreed with me that I am not sick as I have no fever or discolored mucus. Looking for suggestions, crazy or sane. I am using mucinex, saline spray, my purmist, salt gargle and just about to get out the neti pot. Researching online I came upon one site that said not to try to clear the mucus. Hm. That might make sense. The more I clear it the more my body makes to replace it. A loving hug sent to anyone and everyone that has ideas. '^)


I wish I had another suggestion other than those you mentioned. Maybe putting Vicks under your nose if you could stand having it there. Hope it all clears up soon. Sending more healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Well, I am still being driven crazy by the congestion in my nose and throat. Dr. agreed with me that I am not sick as I have no fever or discolored mucus. Looking for suggestions, crazy or sane. I am using mucinex, saline spray, my purmist, salt gargle and just about to get out the neti pot. Researching online I came upon one site that said not to try to clear the mucus. Hm. That might make sense. The more I clear it the more my body makes to replace it. A loving hug sent to anyone and everyone that has ideas. '^)


Had to Google the neti pot but I can only suggest steam and if you have any Friars' Balsam, add a bit of that to the water. Hope something helps you soon love, that must be miserable. Can I have the loving hug now please? :sm02: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> I wish I had another suggestion other than those you mentioned. Maybe putting Vicks under your nose if you could stand having it there. Hope it all clears up soon. Sending more healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


I did forget to mention the Vick's on the soles of the feet. It does really stop the cough at night. Before I put it on my feet I do put a bit under my nose. 
Mr. Wonderful has started calling me Rudolph. The look he received left him no doubt that I did not appreciate him trying to lift my mood with a joke. He offered a hug, but I refused as it would be dangerous for him to get what I got. Thanks for the cyber hug and I will suggest to him to use the same route. ;^)


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I did forget to mention the Vick's on the soles of the feet. It does really stop the cough at night. Before I put it on my feet I do put a bit under my nose.
> Mr. Wonderful has started calling me Rudolph. The look he received left him no doubt that I did not appreciate him trying to lift my mood with a joke. He offered a hug, but I refused as it would be dangerous for him to get what I got. Thanks for the cyber hug and I will suggest to him to use the same route. ;^)


Sometimes they just don't get it. Cyber hugs from him right now would be best. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> I wish I had another suggestion other than those you mentioned. Maybe putting Vicks under your nose if you could stand having it there. Hope it all clears up soon. Sending more healing hugs and much love. xxxooo


We use it like body lotion... :sm04: xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Well, I am still being driven crazy by the congestion in my nose and throat. Dr. agreed with me that I am not sick as I have no fever or discolored mucus. Looking for suggestions, crazy or sane. I am using mucinex, saline spray, my purmist, salt gargle and just about to get out the neti pot. Researching online I came upon one site that said not to try to clear the mucus. Hm. That might make sense. The more I clear it the more my body makes to replace it. A loving hug sent to anyone and everyone that has ideas. '^)


I'm not sure about you, but I've noticed the signs of early Spring allergy already, then again everything is starting to flower out here. I couldn't survive without Loratadine year round.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls I'm just trying


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm just trying


No comment xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree

The knitting group was a bit creepy. How about this one?


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls we are back on kp as well as ravelry. I can't cope with two hahaha. We were all agog yesterday weren't we. I'm finding kp a lot easier but then again it's use isn't it. Nothing happened today. Tea with marg and drinking choc with Karen. I'd be lost without them. It's still very icy where I am. I hope you are all ok. As heat we have no snow????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No comment xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


Don't knock her down when she's trying Jacky :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> The knitting group was a bit creepy. How about this one?


Weird. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I'm not sure about you, but I've noticed the signs of early Spring allergy already, then again everything is starting to flower out here. I couldn't survive without Loratadine year round.


No signs of spring around here unless they are hidden under many inches of snow. I have never had allergies before, does not mean I could not develop them. I am drinking a lot of liquids and trying to add moisture to the air. If I get relief I will not know what helped the most. Although using the my purmist seems to have helped for an hour or so. Hugs ;^)


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> That looks absolutely magical, and I could have visited quite happily, today; and I think it might even be much more pleasant where you are, than where I am, tomorrow!
> We are expecting an official temperature of 49°C again, so that means an unofficial temp of 52°C again! I tried to include a screenshot of our weather forecast for tomorrow, but it didn't work.:sm19:
> I have put "water stations" at different points, throughout my yard, so that any birds, or animals, who need water can get some. We used to have quite a lot of shade in our backyard also, but D H decided that the trees neededto go, so he "trimmed" them down to ground level! :sm06: :sm03: fortunately I was able to stop him, before he sprayed everything with poison, so the trees are regenerating. again, but it will be a little (?) while before we have some decent shade again.????????☹


I'm giving my birds bowls of water too, but unlike you, I'm defrosting the ice for them. It's freezing today.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Don't knock her down when she's trying Jacky :sm23:


Sorry, my wicked sense of humour kicking in again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Hi Susan. You have perfectly lovely days with your friends and then you say nothing happens.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we are back on kp as well as ravelry. I can't cope with two hahaha. We were all agog yesterday weren't we. I'm finding kp a lot easier but then again it's use isn't it. Nothing happened today. Tea with marg and drinking choc with Karen. I'd be lost without them. It's still very icy where I am. I hope you are all ok. As heat we have no snow????


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> The knitting group was a bit creepy. How about this one?


Interesting. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

An insight into yesterday’s outage.

KroSha (online) Joined: Oct 25, 2013 Posts: 30129 Loc: Upper Slobovia (Victorville CA)

Well, okay, burried near the bottom of p. 2 on someone else's topic:

Jan 24, 2019 12:19:52 #
Admin (online) Joined: Jan 12, 2011 Posts: 905

Not gone, just working on a lot of layered server issues. I'm looking into the outage and the digest emails right now.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Had to Google the neti pot but I can only suggest steam and if you have any Friars' Balsam, add a bit of that to the water. Hope something helps you soon love, that must be miserable. Can I have the loving hug now please? :sm02: xxxx


Thanks, my purmist is a steamer that cover mouth and nose. It seems to helped for an hour or so. Am repeating it now. 
Hugs and Kisses to you my dear.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> An insight into yesterday's outage.
> 
> KroSha (online) Joined: Oct 25, 2013 Posts: 30129 Loc: Upper Slobovia (Victorville CA)
> 
> Well, okay, burried near the bottom of p. 2 on someone else's topic:
> 
> Jan 24, 2019 12:19:52 #
> Admin (online) Joined: Jan 12, 2011 Posts: 905
> 
> Not gone, just working on a lot of layered server issues. I'm looking into the outage and the digest emails right now.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> The knitting group was a bit creepy. How about this one?


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Whew ! So glad to be back ! There's nothing like good ol' kp????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Try both and see which one you're happier with? xxxx


Just knit girl.....


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Can't believe the guy didn't fix the fence. What a lot of bother for you to have to keep dealing with them! xxxooo


Shoot them???? Or maybe the farmer?????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Shoot them???? Or maybe the farmer?????????????????


Don't think I can get 30 sheep in my freezer and definitely don't want the farmer in there. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I can get 30 sheep in my freezer and definitely don't want the farmer in there. xx :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Well, I am still being driven crazy by the congestion in my nose and throat. Dr. agreed with me that I am not sick as I have no fever or discolored mucus. Looking for suggestions, crazy or sane. I am using mucinex, saline spray, my purmist, salt gargle and just about to get out the neti pot. Researching online I came upon one site that said not to try to clear the mucus. Hm. That might make sense. The more I clear it the more my body makes to replace it. A loving hug sent to anyone and everyone that has ideas. '^)


I haven't any new advice for you jinx but I sure could do with a loving hug????


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> I haven't any new advice for you jinx but I sure could do with a loving hug????


I'm not jinx, but I'm sending you lots of warm hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I haven't any new advice for you jinx but I sure could do with a loving hug????[/quote
> (((((((((lOVING hUGS)))))))))


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> The knitting group was a bit creepy. How about this one?


That is brilliant isn't it. Aren't some people really clever.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we are back on kp as well as ravelry. I can't cope with two hahaha. We were all agog yesterday weren't we. I'm finding kp a lot easier but then again it's use isn't it. Nothing happened today. Tea with marg and drinking choc with Karen. I'd be lost without them. It's still very icy where I am. I hope you are all ok. As heat we have no snow????


A week of sun coming here, temps will peak at 48 degrees beginning next week. Waiting for my Brit daff's to pop up. xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hi Susan. You have perfectly lovely days with your friends and then you say nothing happens.


Do you think I sound ungrateful jinx. I really don't mean too as I take having a cup of tea with my friends as normal. They are lovely people. If you lived next door to me you could come for tea also. I take it so much for granted. I'm so lucky though. But honestly nothing's happened today apart from tea with friends hahahaha????????????


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry, my wicked sense of humour kicking in again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Your wicked sense of humour is delightful, never apologize. xxx :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't any new advice for you jinx but I sure could do with a loving hug????[/quote
> (((((((((lOVING hUGS)))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwww that was so good. Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Interesting. :sm01: xxxooo


Interesting or........?


----------



## PurpleFi

Few daffs beginning to show yellow in Surrey and some snowdrops are out.

Healing hugs to you Jinx xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Interesting or........?


Weird as Jacky says. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Do you think I sound ungrateful jinx. I really don't mean too as I take having a cup of tea with my friends as normal. They are lovely people. If you lived next door to me you could come for tea also. I take it so much for granted. I'm so lucky though. But honestly nothing's happened today apart from tea with friends hahahaha????????????


You absolutely do not sound ungrateful. I am suggesting having friends and being able to have tea with them is a "happening." 
Thanks for the offer of tea, but could I have coffee or soda?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Your wicked sense of humour is delightful, never apologize. xxx :sm01:


Thanks, not sure everyone would agree though. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Few daffs beginning to show yellow in Surrey and some snowdrops are out.
> 
> Healing hugs to you Jinx xxxx


Thanks.
Not nice to tease about flowers popping up when we have a foot of snow with more promised soon. However, no snow today as it is to cold to snow at -8C.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Few daffs beginning to show yellow in Surrey and some snowdrops are out.
> 
> Healing hugs to you Jinx xxxx


The snowdrops are all out here but the daffs are only a couple of inches above the ground. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks.
> Not nice to tease about flowers popping up when we have a foot of snow with more promised soon. However, no snow today as it is to cold to snow at -8C.


Sorry didn't mean to tease. Sending you warm and healing hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> The snowdrops are all out here but the daffs are only a couple of inches above the ground. xx


Same here. Saw snowdrops yesterday, they looked so cheery


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Same here. Saw snowdrops yesterday, they looked so cheery


The bank opposite us in the lane is covered in snowdrops, lovely to look at when I'm slaving away in the kitchen. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a chilly London! I enjoyed the film very much, the review said that Keira Knightley was just playing herself but i don't think that was true, I thought she was great and, as always, looked beautiful. It was a true story of men keeping women down in the 19th century. Victorians, eh?!!! 8/10.


What film was this?


----------



## jinx

You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.


Barn-dweller said:


> The bank opposite us in the lane is covered in snowdrops, lovely to look at when I'm slaving away in the kitchen. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.


Sorry sounds like language problems again, it's a grassy bank or verge, not a building, haven even got one of those in either of our nearest two villages. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry sounds like language problems again, it's a grassy bank or verge, not a building, haven even got one of those in either of our nearest two villages. xx :sm16:


Language problems or someone being a sassy brat? :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Language problems or someone being a sassy brat? :sm04: :sm23:


If the cap fits ..............xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> What film was this?


Colette, about a bad man who put out the books his wife wrote as his own. True story! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Colette, about a bad man who put out the books his wife wrote as his own. True story! Xxxx


Evening. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening. xxxx


Afternoon. 
We had another Record breaking official temperature of 49.5°C yesterday, which is an unofficial temperature of 53.5°C; and we survived this by staying inside with the air conditioners on, eating lightly and drinking copiously.
So far today, our temp is only 34-8°C, and is only supposed to reach 37°C; so we are relatively comfortable today, and for the next week, thankfully!!!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Afternoon.
> We had another Record breaking official temperature of 49.5°C yesterday, which is an unofficial temperature of 53.5°C; and we survived this by staying inside with the air conditioners on, eating lightly and drinking copiously.
> So far today, our temp is only 34-8°C, and is only supposed to reach 37°C; so we are relatively comfortable today, and for the next week, thankfully!!!????????????


Glad it cooled down a bit for you today. Those high temperatures are miserable temperatures! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> The knitting group was a bit creepy. How about this one?


That is so clever, of the person/ people who made them. At first I thought they were twins, I had to enlarge the photo, to see that one pair were knitted! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Good to know. Thanks for sharing. :sm24: xxxooo


From me also, it is good to know what was going on! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't think I can get 30 sheep in my freezer and definitely don't want the farmer in there. xx :sm23:


????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

I've caught up on my sleep debt ! 
Something must be in the water around here because I've learned of two more pregnancies ! ????


----------



## linkan

So of course i needed more knitting supplies... Of course.????

(((((Hugs all around))))) ! XOXOX


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Afternoon.
> We had another Record breaking official temperature of 49.5°C yesterday, which is an unofficial temperature of 53.5°C; and we survived this by staying inside with the air conditioners on, eating lightly and drinking copiously.
> So far today, our temp is only 34-8°C, and is only supposed to reach 37°C; so we are relatively comfortable today, and for the next week, thankfully!!!????????????


That heat sounds unbearable. If we get to 38 c we are suffering from the heat and humidity. I am thinking you do not have as much humidity? Right now we are at -18 c. Schools are already cancelling classes because of the extreme cold. I hope I can convince Mr. Wonderful to stay indoors today.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Glad it cooled down a bit for you today. Those high temperatures are miserable temperatures! xxxooo


Extremely miserable, especially when some power outages happen. A large number of residents in Adelaide lost their power, and it included an Aged Care Home. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've caught up on my sleep debt !
> Something must be in the water around here because I've learned of two more pregnancies ! ????


I really hope one of them isn't yours! :sm06: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> That heat sounds unbearable. If we get to 38 c we are suffering from the heat and humidity. I am thinking you do not have as much humidity? Right now we are at -18 c. Schools are already cancelling classes because of the extreme cold. I hope I can convince Mr. Wonderful to stay indoors today.


We do have some sessions of Humidity, but mostly we have dry heat, or low level humidity. :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

June, how far are you from Euston Station? 
The grave of Matthew flinders has been found under that station, and now all of the graves found, are being relocated. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> So of course i needed more knitting supplies... Of course.????
> 
> (((((Hugs))))) right back to you!
> 
> XOXOX


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Afternoon.
> We had another Record breaking official temperature of 49.5°C yesterday, which is an unofficial temperature of 53.5°C; and we survived this by staying inside with the air conditioners on, eating lightly and drinking copiously.
> So far today, our temp is only 34-8°C, and is only supposed to reach 37°C; so we are relatively comfortable today, and for the next week, thankfully!!!????????????


Temperatures we can only dream of, although we will be above zero for the next couple of days then the bitter cold is coming back. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've caught up on my sleep debt !
> Something must be in the water around here because I've learned of two more pregnancies ! ????


Start drinking wine quick. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a dull, damp and fairly mild Wales. In a fighting mood today so watch out world. Fed up of chasing sheep out and then at 4.20 this morning two ruddy great logging lorries came roaring (well the sounded awfully loud at that time) up our lane lights blazing. Have been on to the forestry manager who's going to have a go at the contractors. They were back at 7 which is slightly better and have just come up again now. So peaceful this country living. Also got another big pile of logs in our drive that will need shifting but that one is not my problem. Not shopping today as we have plenty in the freezer so will sit and knit and ignore the world outside. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening. xxxx


Morning! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Afternoon.
> We had another Record breaking official temperature of 49.5°C yesterday, which is an unofficial temperature of 53.5°C; and we survived this by staying inside with the air conditioners on, eating lightly and drinking copiously.
> So far today, our temp is only 34-8°C, and is only supposed to reach 37°C; so we are relatively comfortable today, and for the next week, thankfully!!!????????????


That makes me come over all hot just reading it!!! lad it's got a little cooler today! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've caught up on my sleep debt !
> Something must be in the water around here because I've learned of two more pregnancies ! ????


Don't drink the water Angela!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

I am now lotally amazed, because not only have we had a cool change, with a temperature drop of 10°C, but we have also had RAIN, mind you, not very much though! There will hopefully be more rain, as the sky is almost completely covered in very dark[/ color] clouds. ????????


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Extremely miserable, especially when some power outages happen. A large number of residents in Adelaide lost their power, and it included an Aged Care Home. ????????


So they would have had no A/C?? How awful but maybe they had generators? x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Morning! xxxx


Morning, it's nearly afternoon, been waiting for someone else to appear on here. Having a lovely quiet day today, lorries up and down, tree feller crunching away and log stacker sounds as though it's in our top garden. Oh and a couple of rampant sheep. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit of rain but the temperature didn't drop below freezing last night. Slept like a log last night, perhaps the tai chi helped.

Nothing much planned for today except I have some 'office' work to do. Then I can see some weaving this afternoon.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> June, how far are you from Euston Station?
> The grave of Matthew flinders has been found under that station, and now all of the graves found, are being relocated. :sm06: :sm06:


That would be a 25 minute train trip followed by about 15 minutes on the underground! Just looked that up as I didn't know who he was!:sm12: How interesting, I often wondered why Flinders St Station was so named!!!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I really hope one of them isn't yours! :sm06: :sm12: :sm12: :sm23:


No.. One of dd's friends she grew up with.. He and his girlfriend are expecting. And dh's friend is expecting his first. His mother is the one who has the kidney issues.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp and fairly mild Wales. In a fighting mood today so watch out world. Fed up of chasing sheep out and then at 4.20 this morning two ruddy great logging lorries came roaring (well the sounded awfully loud at that time) up our lane lights blazing. Have been on to the forestry manager who's going to have a go at the contractors. They were back at 7 which is slightly better and have just come up again now. So peaceful this country living. Also got another big pile of logs in our drive that will need shifting but that one is not my problem. Not shopping today as we have plenty in the freezer so will sit and knit and ignore the world outside. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Oh dear, that's very naughty, I wonder why they were there so early? Glad you've got some logs and you're not out there splitting them! Keep that chin up mate!! xxxx


----------



## linkan

I never drink the water. I know its good for you but I've never liked the taste.


----------



## linkan

Dh's friends has gotten into a complex situation. His "fiance" is in the Philippines. He's there visiting. He built a house there for her. He's planning to marry her there and bring her home.outs suppose to be easier that way.
But he didn't plan on it being this trip , so he didn't take enough moneytho get married this time. Soooo , now he wants to rush things because she's pregnant. 
He's only been there two weeks, i didn't think a test would show that quickly... ????


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey but slightly warmer London, 10'C today and raining here also! 

Today I am off to the high street to tout for raffle prizes for the shop. We have a big campaign coming up and hopefully, we can make some money if we get enough nice prizes So I am gluing on my most charming and persuasive smile in the hopes of exploiting the shop keepers' generosity!!

Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's very naughty, I wonder why they were there so early? Glad you've got some logs and you're not out there splitting them! Keep that chin up mate!! xxxx


I think the saw mill opens at 6 so they would be waiting at the gate to drop of their first load, but they have been told not to come here that early and now will be told again, not sure it will do any good, I suppose they could lose the contract if they keep doing it. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So they would have had no A/C?? How awful but maybe they had generators? x


We saw on the news that one Care Facility had generators, that came on automatically, actually began a fire, and all of the residents, and staff, had to be evacuated. A lot of the affected people went 
the the beaches to cool down; this was more towards the evening, but it was still 40C.
Apparently all of the domestic power blackouts were caused by fuses blowing, rather than inadequate power supplies.


----------



## linkan

Trying to get motivated to do something...

And.....now! Nope not working lol.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I never drink the water. I know its good for you but I've never liked the taste.


We have fresh, unadulterated spring water, delicious and entirely different to treated tap water. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but slightly warmer London, 10'C today and raining here also!
> 
> Today I am off to the high street to tout for raffle prizes for the shop. We have a big campaign coming up and hopefully, we can make some money if we get enough nice prizes So I am gluing on my most charming and persuasive smile in the hopes of exploiting the shop keepers' generosity!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxx


Good luck, hope you get lots of prizes. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Trying to get motivated to do something...
> 
> And.....now! Nope not working lol.


You're thinking, that's a good start. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Trying to get motivated to do something...
> 
> And.....now! Nope not working lol.


So CD, what are you trying to do?
my Spinning Group started back this morning, and I did get there, I didn't do any spinning, but I did get some more of my baby receiving blanket done, so I think it will take about another week, or two, then I can package it, so that both blankets are ready to give the twins, when they are ready to receive them. I am SO ready to have that blanket finished!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> We have fresh, unadulterated spring water, delicious and entirely different to treated tap water. xx


I used to have beautiful, sweet rainwater, until our tank collapsed. Now the powers that be say that it isn't safe to drink rain water, and it should only be used for the garden! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but slightly warmer London, 10'C today and raining here also!
> 
> Today I am off to the high street to tout for raffle prizes for the shop. We have a big campaign coming up and hopefully, we can make some money if we get enough nice prizes So I am gluing on my most charming and persuasive smile in the hopes of exploiting the shop keepers' generosity!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope you get lots of prizes. xxxx


I sort of think you would be very persuasive, if you have good enough reason, and you set your mind too it; but all the best of luck, I hope the Shop owners are very generous! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp and fairly mild Wales. In a fighting mood today so watch out world. Fed up of chasing sheep out and then at 4.20 this morning two ruddy great logging lorries came roaring (well the sounded awfully loud at that time) up our lane lights blazing. Have been on to the forestry manager who's going to have a go at the contractors. They were back at 7 which is slightly better and have just come up again now. So peaceful this country living. Also got another big pile of logs in our drive that will need shifting but that one is not my problem. Not shopping today as we have plenty in the freezer so will sit and knit and ignore the world outside. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Trying to confuse me? It cannot be Fish Fry Friday if you do not go shopping. Oh wait, I had fish yesterday. 
I cannot imagine having to deal with those sheep. I am sure we would have authorities seeing to the permanent return of the sheep to the owner. 
Years ago someone did not secure his horse. It got out several times and the authorities would bring it to our ranch. We would board it until he showed up. Cost him a lot in fines plus the board. After 3 incidents he sold the horse. Would have been cheaper to fix the pasture fence.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -10'C (14'F). We had about an inch of snow overnight and the wind is rattling my windows right now.
Happy Bobby Burns Day. Toronto is serving haggis and tatties today. I don't think there will be anything special at the cafeteria today.

Knit Night was good last night. We had a new man. His name is Henry and he's from England. One of the ladies said she was also from England, but I always thought from her accent that she was from Australia. Henry was noting that his two daughters lost their accent a week after going to Canadian schools. DD had an accent when she was little after being looked after by Scottish nannies. The school did their best to get rid of her accent. I didn't think an accent was a problem, and DD was stubborn, so it took a full year.

I was noticing differences between my Knit Night project and the other projects around the room and looked carefully at my work when I got home. When I changed needles after the initial 20 rows of twisted ribbing, I had made a mistake. One needle was a 4 and one needle was a 3, and both should have been a 3. And the 4 was on the working side. That was why my work looked lacy. It was. I haven't ripped anything out, but I have started another with the 2nd ball and I will see if I can see enough of a difference.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit of rain but the temperature didn't drop below freezing last night. Slept like a log last night, perhaps the tai chi helped.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except I have some 'office' work to do. Then I can see some weaving this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Morning. Wish I could have someone doing my office work. All I have on my list is two phone calls. It would take me longer to explain to Mr. Wonderful than to do it myself. Just hate getting unknowledgeable personnel on the phone. It is such a treat when an experience friendly person answers my calls. I always take plenty of time to thank them for the pleasant experience.


----------



## jinx

When bottled water started showing up on stores shelves we said we would never buy it. Well, after a few years we bought a case or two then three and now we drink bottled water several times every day.
It was the same when satellite t.v. became available. Why pay for t.v. when you can get it free? Now we only have netflix and hulu with the free t.v. Satellite is much more costly and not as useful as the streaming services for us. We have spent thousands of dollars on satellite over the years. 


linkan said:


> I never drink the water. I know its good for you but I've never liked the taste.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Dh's friends has gotten into a complex situation. His "fiance" is in the Philippines. He's there visiting. He built a house there for her. He's planning to marry her there and bring her home.outs suppose to be easier that way.
> But he didn't plan on it being this trip , so he didn't take enough moneytho get married this time. Soooo , now he wants to rush things because she's pregnant.
> He's only been there two weeks, i didn't think a test would show that quickly... ????


Guess who I ask. Mr. Google says, " If you are pregnant, your blood test will usually be positive within 3-4 days after implantation or about 9-10 days after fertilization."


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I used to have beautiful, sweet rainwater, until our tank collapsed. Now the powers that be say that it isn't safe to drink rain water, and it should only be used for the garden! :sm06: :sm06:


Unless you are downwind of something industrial, I would say that's a load. People with smaller homes here are collecting the rainwater from their houses and filtering it and using it in the home. Doesn't work in the winter. And our water needs are too high for rainwater alone so we use the municipal water that they draw from Lake Ontario. I just don't drink it because of all the chlorine that they put in the water. We thought that would change when they built the new water plant but I think it is the same water manager so he is still putting too much chlorine in. I drink water bottled at a spring near where my mother's family lives. It is shipped to the grocery store here in Port Hope.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Trying to get motivated to do something...
> 
> And.....now! Nope not working lol.


Try searching for patterns on Ravelry. That gives me lots of ideas. I just need more time.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but slightly warmer London, 10'C today and raining here also!
> 
> Today I am off to the high street to tout for raffle prizes for the shop. We have a big campaign coming up and hopefully, we can make some money if we get enough nice prizes So I am gluing on my most charming and persuasive smile in the hopes of exploiting the shop keepers' generosity!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxx


Morning. Good luck on your collection duties.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> So CD, what are you trying to do?
> my Spinning Group started back this morning, and I did get there, I didn't do any spinning, but I did get some more of my baby receiving blanket done, so I think it will take about another week, or two, then I can package it, so that both blankets are ready to give the twins, when they are ready to receive them. I am SO ready to have that blanket finished!! :sm23: :sm23:


I hope the end is in site. After working on a project a long time it can become a chore rather than a pleasure.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We saw on the news that one Care Facility had generators, that came on automatically, actually began a fire, and all of the residents, and staff, had to be evacuated. A lot of the affected people went
> the the beaches to cool down; this was more towards the evening, but it was still 40C.
> Apparently all of the domestic power blackouts were caused by fuses blowing, rather than inadequate power supplies.


We had blackouts yesterday with the rain. Apparently the rain was hard enough to lift the salt from the road into the air and onto the transformers which made them pop. I remember when transformers used to be better built. They didn't used to spark and pop when there was salt in the air.
Stay cool today Judi. I heard that it will be another hot one today in Australia.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Trying to confuse me? It cannot be Fish Fry Friday if you do not go shopping. Oh wait, I had fish yesterday.
> I cannot imagine having to deal with those sheep. I am sure we would have authorities seeing to the permanent return of the sheep to the owner.
> Years ago someone did not secure his horse. It got out several times and the authorities would bring it to our ranch. We would board it until he showed up. Cost him a lot in fines plus the board. After 3 incidents he sold the horse. Would have been cheaper to fix the pasture fence.


If you had fish yesterday it sounds as though you are doing a good job confusing yourself without my help. :sm09: Horses straying are a bit different to sheep and can be reported, but sheep seem to reign supreme and go where and when the like, especially round here. I think some of the farmers get a bit annoyed if they get into their stock, especially this time of year when the ewes are pregnant and need feeding. Not seen many sheep in our garden yet today, just a couple but the day is young. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the saw mill opens at 6 so they would be waiting at the gate to drop of their first load, but they have been told not to come here that early and now will be told again, not sure it will do any good, I suppose they could lose the contract if they keep doing it. xxxx


Piss poor planning on their part. They should load their trucks at the end of the day so they have a load ready for the saw mill open. Most workers here are racing to get home at the end of their shift. Can you put up a sign on the drive to remind them. "No trucks before 6 am"


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -10'C (14'F). We had about an inch of snow overnight and the wind is rattling my windows right now.
> Happy Bobby Burns Day. Toronto is serving haggis and tatties today. I don't think there will be anything special at the cafeteria today.
> 
> Knit Night was good last night. We had a new man. His name is Henry and he's from England. One of the ladies said she was also from England, but I always thought from her accent that she was from Australia. Henry was noting that his two daughters lost their accent a week after going to Canadian schools. DD had an accent when she was little after being looked after by Scottish nannies. The school did their best to get rid of her accent. I didn't think an accent was a problem, and DD was stubborn, so it took a full year.
> 
> I was noticing differences between my Knit Night project and the other projects around the room and looked carefully at my work when I got home. When I changed needles after the initial 20 rows of twisted ribbing, I had made a mistake. One needle was a 4 and one needle was a 3, and both should have been a 3. And the 4 was on the working side. That was why my work looked lacy. It was. I haven't ripped anything out, but I have started another with the 2nd ball and I will see if I can see enough of a difference.


Ugh, I am sorry I looked up haggis. It is illegal to import haggis into the U.S. Lungs, fluid acids, and phlegm does not sound appetizing to me. 
Your knit night project sounds like it is a real trouble maker. Hoping frogging is not necessary.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but slightly warmer London, 10'C today and raining here also!
> 
> Today I am off to the high street to tout for raffle prizes for the shop. We have a big campaign coming up and hopefully, we can make some money if we get enough nice prizes So I am gluing on my most charming and persuasive smile in the hopes of exploiting the shop keepers' generosity!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love! xxxxx


Have a wonderful, profitable days hustling prizes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Piss poor planning on their part. They should load their trucks at the end of the day so they have a load ready for the saw mill open. Most workers here are racing to get home at the end of their shift. Can you put up a sign on the drive to remind them. "No trucks before 6 am"


As if they would take any notice of it, will see if the site manager can stop it although it could be an idea to put one down the end of our lane. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dh's friends has gotten into a complex situation. His "fiance" is in the Philippines. He's there visiting. He built a house there for her. He's planning to marry her there and bring her home.outs suppose to be easier that way.
> But he didn't plan on it being this trip , so he didn't take enough moneytho get married this time. Soooo , now he wants to rush things because she's pregnant.
> He's only been there two weeks, i didn't think a test would show that quickly... ????


The new tests DO show that quickly now and their accuracy is pretty high.
Is she insisting on a big wedding? And I'm thinking she is going to stay in the Philippines until the baby is born so she can have family supports. One of the men in our court is married to a lady from the Philippines, with two children born here. She went to school here and was happy to stay here.
Good luck with that situation.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I never drink the water. I know its good for you but I've never liked the taste.


I like squirting some lemon in my water bottles in the summer. It doesn't take much to change the flavour.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit of rain but the temperature didn't drop below freezing last night. Slept like a log last night, perhaps the tai chi helped.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except I have some 'office' work to do. Then I can see some weaving this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


If the Tai Chi didn't help with your sleep, it will help with other things.
I would like to have the room to do some weaving. Actually I'd like to have a craft room but that's not happening in this house.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it's nearly afternoon, been waiting for someone else to appear on here. Having a lovely quiet day today, lorries up and down, tree feller crunching away and log stacker sounds as though it's in our top garden. Oh and a couple of rampant sheep. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I'm surprised the sheep are hanging around with that activity. They must really like your garden.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I am now lotally amazed, because not only have we had a cool change, with a temperature drop of 10°C, but we have also had RAIN, mind you, not very much though! There will hopefully be more rain, as the sky is almost completely covered in very dark[/ color] clouds. ????????




I hope that cool trend continues, hopefully without a big storm.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Don't drink the water Angela!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp and fairly mild Wales. In a fighting mood today so watch out world. Fed up of chasing sheep out and then at 4.20 this morning two ruddy great logging lorries came roaring (well the sounded awfully loud at that time) up our lane lights blazing. Have been on to the forestry manager who's going to have a go at the contractors. They were back at 7 which is slightly better and have just come up again now. So peaceful this country living. Also got another big pile of logs in our drive that will need shifting but that one is not my problem. Not shopping today as we have plenty in the freezer so will sit and knit and ignore the world outside. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Stay strong, no log splitting for you.
Have a nice time knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Ugh, I am sorry I looked up haggis. It is illegal to import haggis into the U.S. Lungs, fluid acids, and phlegm does not sound appetizing to me.
> Your knit night project sounds like it is a real trouble maker. Hoping frogging is not necessary.


We can have haggis here, but only if it doesn't contain sheep lung. We also can get haggis made in Nova Scotia. But people from Scotland would probably say that Nova Scotia haggis doesn't taste the same. I like organ meat, except kidney. I can't do kidney right.
I'm going to see how it looks with the correct needle. If I don't see a noticeable difference, then I won't frog. I'm just hoping I can see a difference before I knit as far as I am on the original.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got fog here today, but it's going to be in the low 50sF later today, so that's a good thing. We're supposed to be around those temps and dry for the next 6 days or so. Will be off in a couple of hours to meet up with a couple of friends. That's about it for my day other than to do some packing and sorting when I get home. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> We saw on the news that one Care Facility had generators, that came on automatically, actually began a fire, and all of the residents, and staff, had to be evacuated. A lot of the affected people went
> the the beaches to cool down; this was more towards the evening, but it was still 40C.
> Apparently all of the domestic power blackouts were caused by fuses blowing, rather than inadequate power supplies.


Oh dear, that's awful!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck, hope you get lots of prizes. xxxx


Came back with three full carrier bags but it was hard work! I have a few to go back to where the manager was absent so I think we'll get some more next week. They were quite pleased and surprised in the shop but I did it for years for the scouts so my spiel was well rehearsed!! I'm up there again tonight for a late Christmas/Burn's Night celebration. Apparently, the charity coughs up £10 per head for food and drink so it should be good!!! I am now sitting with my feet up, don't intend to move far until I have to get ready to go out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So CD, what are you trying to do?
> my Spinning Group started back this morning, and I did get there, I didn't do any spinning, but I did get some more of my baby receiving blanket done, so I think it will take about another week, or two, then I can package it, so that both blankets are ready to give the twins, when they are ready to receive them. I am SO ready to have that blanket finished!! :sm23: :sm23:


It will be nice to have a complete change from them!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I sort of think you would be very persuasive, if you have good enough reason, and you set your mind too it; but all the best of luck, I hope the Shop owners are very generous! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, I did ok, with more to collect next week xx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Came back with three full carrier bags but it was hard work! I have a few to go back to where the manager was absent so I think we'll get some more next week. They were quite pleased and surprised in the shop but I did it for years for the scouts so my spiel was well rehearsed!! I'm up there again tonight for a late Christmas/Burn's Night celebration. Apparently, the charity coughs up £10 per head for food and drink so it should be good!!! I am now sitting with my feet up, don't intend to move far until I have to get ready to go out!! xxxx


Well done! Enjoy your evening out. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -10'C (14'F). We had about an inch of snow overnight and the wind is rattling my windows right now.
> Happy Bobby Burns Day. Toronto is serving haggis and tatties today. I don't think there will be anything special at the cafeteria today.
> 
> Knit Night was good last night. We had a new man. His name is Henry and he's from England. One of the ladies said she was also from England, but I always thought from her accent that she was from Australia. Henry was noting that his two daughters lost their accent a week after going to Canadian schools. DD had an accent when she was little after being looked after by Scottish nannies. The school did their best to get rid of her accent. I didn't think an accent was a problem, and DD was stubborn, so it took a full year.
> 
> I was noticing differences between my Knit Night project and the other projects around the room and looked carefully at my work when I got home. When I changed needles after the initial 20 rows of twisted ribbing, I had made a mistake. One needle was a 4 and one needle was a 3, and both should have been a 3. And the 4 was on the working side. That was why my work looked lacy. It was. I haven't ripped anything out, but I have started another with the 2nd ball and I will see if I can see enough of a difference.


I had no idea Burn's night would be celebrated in Canada!! As previously mentioned, I'm off to burns Night supper at the shop but I don't think there will be haggis, neeps and tatties or whiskey on the menu!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck on your collection duties.


Thanks dear, mission accomplished!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Came back with three full carrier bags but it was hard work! I have a few to go back to where the manager was absent so I think we'll get some more next week. They were quite pleased and surprised in the shop but I did it for years for the scouts so my spiel was well rehearsed!! I'm up there again tonight for a late Christmas/Burn's Night celebration. Apparently, the charity coughs up £10 per head for food and drink so it should be good!!! I am now sitting with my feet up, don't intend to move far until I have to get ready to go out!! xxxx


Well done you, what's this about the scouts? Enjoy your evening out. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Have a wonderful, profitable days hustling prizes.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Feels more homely here. xx


I'm not in the Ravelry group but was busy yesterday and didn't go online anyway. I missed all the panic! I did get Whatsapp though, so I knew there was a problem.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you, what's this about the scouts? Enjoy your evening out. xxxx


Back in the 80s, when God was a boy, I was on the committee for the scout group that my son and DD used to belong too. I somehow became minutes and fundraising secretary and organised boot fairs, jumble sales, discos, barn dances and no end of other stuff. It stays with you!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm giving my birds bowls of water too, but unlike you, I'm defrosting the ice for them. It's freezing today.


we watched the seagull crack the ice to get a drink, then an hour later he/she was happily having a bath!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I haven't any new advice for you jinx but I sure could do with a loving hug????


you're going to get loads now! Here's mine (((((((xxxxxxx)))))))


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, not sure everyone would agree though. xx


any sense of humour is refreshing on a dull cold day.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Thanks.
> Not nice to tease about flowers popping up when we have a foot of snow with more promised soon. However, no snow today as it is to cold to snow at -8C.


I'm keeping shtum then.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.


Sorry - I laughed when I read that. I don't know what you would call earth banking. Banks of flowers are very Shakespearian (see A Midsummer Night's Dream).


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> If the cap fits ..............xx :sm09:


It doesn't.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it's nearly afternoon, been waiting for someone else to appear on here. Having a lovely quiet day today, lorries up and down, tree feller crunching away and log stacker sounds as though it's in our top garden. Oh and a couple of rampant sheep. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Rampant? In this weather?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Back in the 80s, when God was a boy, I was on the committee for the scout group that my son and DD used to belong too. I somehow became minutes and fundraising secretary and organised boot fairs, jumble sales, discos, barn dances and no end of other stuff. It stays with you!!! xxxx


You've never been able to say 'no' have you? Did you have to wear the uniform? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Rampant? In this weather?


Try getting round behind them to chase them out, they become very rampant then. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We have fresh, unadulterated spring water, delicious and entirely different to treated tap water. xx


Lovely. I love cold water anyway, even from the tap. I was advised that Brita filters don't work. Zero filters do.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I used to have beautiful, sweet rainwater, until our tank collapsed. Now the powers that be say that it isn't safe to drink rain water, and it should only be used for the garden! :sm06: :sm06:


Our rainwater is dirty. You couldn't drink it without boiling it first.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The new tests DO show that quickly now and their accuracy is pretty high.
> Is she insisting on a big wedding? And I'm thinking she is going to stay in the Philippines until the baby is born so she can have family supports. One of the men in our court is married to a lady from the Philippines, with two children born here. She went to school here and was happy to stay here.
> Good luck with that situation.


I would think that she wants the child to be born in America and so be an American citizen.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Try getting round behind them to chase them out, they become very rampant then. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm laughing again, sorry.


----------



## SaxonLady

On Tuesday I was thinking that I would like a white cable jumper. On Wednesday a lovely neighbour gave me a bag of 14 DK 100g WHITE wool. Karma!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You've never been able to say 'no' have you? Did you have to wear the uniform? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


I just like a challenge and to feel I'm being useful! It was all my idea so I was happy to don my CRUK hoodie and my lanyard with my ID card, tee shirt was in the wash!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> On Tuesday I was thinking that I would like a white cable jumper. On Wednesday a lovely neighbour gave me a bag of 14 DK 100g WHITE wool. Karma!


My neighbours are white, pure wool but don't give it away. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> On Tuesday I was thinking that I would like a white cable jumper. On Wednesday a lovely neighbour gave me a bag of 14 DK 100g WHITE wool. Karma!


Wow, spooky! Can you please think that I would like a winning lottery ticket? Thanks!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I just like a challenge and to feel I'm being useful! It was all my idea so I was happy to don my CRUK hoodie and my lanyard with my ID card, tee shirt was in the wash!!! xxxx


Any photos? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Wow, spooky! Can you please think that I would like a winning lottery ticket? Thanks!! xx


Actually I won £20 on a scratch card this morning. Here's hoping for the lottery this weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Any photos? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Only for you!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a great color for you!

I've followed the same paths in Scouts, PTA (Parent Teacher Assoc.), and other charity and volunteer organizations. I've been researching CASA to join when I move to TN.

http://www.casaforchildren.org/site/c.mtJSJ7MPIsE/b.5301295/k.BE9A/Home.htm


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a great color for you!
> 
> I've followed the same paths in Scouts, PTA (Parent Teacher Assoc.), and other charity and volunteer organizations. I've been researching CASA to join when I move to TN.
> 
> http://www.casaforchildren.org/site/c.mtJSJ7MPIsE/b.5301295/k.BE9A/Home.htm


That looks like a great and worthy charity. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, social events, new friends and a good boost to know you're being useful! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> That looks like a great and worthy charity. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, social events, new friends and a good boost to know you're being useful! xx


Very necessary unfortunately.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Ugh, I am sorry I looked up haggis. It is illegal to import haggis into the U.S. Lungs, fluid acids, and phlegm does not sound appetizing to me.
> Your knit night project sounds like it is a real trouble maker. Hoping frogging is not necessary.


You could always try vegetarian haggis. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Only for you!!


Lovely photo xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo xx


Thank you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Only for you!!


Lovely, you should have saluted as well. xxxx :sm24: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi

Had a crafty afternoon


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all, I'm in my bed with my supper. I didn't go to Stephens today but I will tomorrow, all fear of snow has supposed to be gone. I washed bedding instead. I've done some sodukos and had a lazy bath. ????

Margaret has gone off to Newcastle and flies for Spain at 6.30am. Better her than me. Bless her. 

I shall catch up a bit now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> You absolutely do not sound ungrateful. I am suggesting having friends and being able to have tea with them is a "happening."
> Thanks for the offer of tea, but could I have coffee or soda?


You can have whatever you want sweetheart as long as I've got it.xxxxx????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it's nearly afternoon, been waiting for someone else to appear on here. Having a lovely quiet day today, lorries up and down, tree feller crunching away and log stacker sounds as though it's in our top garden. Oh and a couple of rampant sheep. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Thank goodness that you haven't got elephants. They do big poops????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Had a crafty afternoon


Busy afternoon. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Thank goodness that you haven't got elephants. They do big poops????????


Sheep seem to go for quantity not quality. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Ugh, I am sorry I looked up haggis. It is illegal to import haggis into the U.S. Lungs, fluid acids, and phlegm does not sound appetizing to me.
> Your knit night project sounds like it is a real trouble maker. Hoping frogging is not necessary.


Jinx...haggis is bloody awful, there are some that will tell you different but believe me you can live without it. Eat cardboard with salt????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> The new tests DO show that quickly now and their accuracy is pretty high.
> Is she insisting on a big wedding? And I'm thinking she is going to stay in the Philippines until the baby is born so she can have family supports. One of the men in our court is married to a lady from the Philippines, with two children born here. She went to school here and was happy to stay here.
> Good luck with that situation.


No the plan has always been to marry and bring her to the U.S. now that they are expecting it just speeds up the wedding plans. He wanted dh and i to go to the Philippines for the wedding but dh won't fly. Plus the money.. Not something we can just up and do or y'all would have all seen me in person by now lol.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I like squirting some lemon in my water bottles in the summer. It doesn't take much to change the flavour.


W call that lemonade and it has to have lots of sugar . LOL

I know..I'm kidding. But to be honest i tried those squirt flavors , and i don't like bottled water any better. I don't know why. I just have never liked water. When I'm sick it will make me vomit to drink water every time. I can't even explain that one, it just does.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> No the plan has always been to marry and bring her to the U.S. now that they are expecting it just speeds up the wedding plans. He wanted dh and i to go to the Philippines for the wedding but dh won't fly. Plus the money.. Not something we can just up and do or y'all would have all seen me in person by now lol.


Good luck to them. I hope they have researched which way would be most advantageous to the baby. Wondering if the baby was born in the states if it would have dual citizenship. If not born in the states it might not be a U.S. citizen?


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Good luck to them. I hope they have researched which way would be most advantageous to the baby. Wondering if the baby was born in the states if it would have dual citizenship. If not born in the states it might not be a U.S. citizen?


He has, its much easier and cheaper to marry over there and then bring her over. The child is his so would have dual citizenship. 
He plans to live in the Philippines after his parents pass on.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Only for you!!


Wonderful photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Had a crafty afternoon


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I got myself a little present 
????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I got myself a little present
> ????????????


 Great present!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I got myself a little present
> ????????????


Can't let DH see that he would make me wear it day and night. xx :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love it.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I got myself a little present
> ????????????


I love it.????????????


----------



## Xiang

Good evening, to anyone who still happens to be awake!
I woke this morning to a temp of 26.4, and it is beautiful. We shall have the far going on the Evaporative cooler, otherwise I will shall get too hot. for the next two days we have some days with come mild weather, until Monday, when the temperature begins rising again. Oh well, it is Summer! I am just wondering if the changing of the seasons will remain the same, or is that another thing that is changing, slowly!????????


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Good evening, to anyone who still happens to be awake!
> I woke this morning to a temp of 26.4, and it is beautiful. We shall have the far going on the Evaporative cooler, otherwise I will shall get too hot. for the next two days we have some days with come mild weather, until Monday, when the temperature begins rising again. Oh well, it is Summer! I am just wondering if the changing of the seasons will remain the same, or is that another thing that is changing, slowly!????????


It is 6 p.m. The temperature is minus 19 C. I did not go outdoors for more than a minute today. It did not feel that bad as it was not windy.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, damp and fairly mild Wales. In a fighting mood today so watch out world. Fed up of chasing sheep out and then at 4.20 this morning two ruddy great logging lorries came roaring (well the sounded awfully loud at that time) up our lane lights blazing. Have been on to the forestry manager who's going to have a go at the contractors. They were back at 7 which is slightly better and have just come up again now. So peaceful this country living. Also got another big pile of logs in our drive that will need shifting but that one is not my problem. Not shopping today as we have plenty in the freezer so will sit and knit and ignore the world outside. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


I hope your day improved, as it got older! Did you find a nice simple pattern to make, so you can relax, and try to block out the outside world?????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That makes me come over all hot just reading it!!! lad it's got a little cooler today! xxxx


Me too! the cool changes between the furnace temperatures, makeit a lot easier to continue living here; DH has no intention of moving from our present location, while he is capable of h wing independently. ????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. A bit of rain but the temperature didn't drop below freezing last night. Slept like a log last night, perhaps the tai chi helped.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except I have some 'office' work to do. Then I can see some weaving this afternoon.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Shame about the"office" work, but if needs must, it is much better to keep up with it, than try to catch up with it later; the work might have increased 10 fold, by the time you got around to it next! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That would be a 25 minute train trip followed by about 15 minutes on the underground! Just looked that up as I didn't know who he was!:sm12: How interesting, I often wondered why Flinders St Station was so named!!!


http://adb.anu.edu.au/biography/flinders-matthew-2050 This site has some interesting (for me, anyway) information concerning his involvement of charting immense coastline of Australia.

Matthew Flinders is a very well known name, in this neck of the woods, but I suppose he might not have been that well known in UK, as it seems much of his activity was in Australia. He named quite a few places in South Australia, but he named nothing after himself, but did name some places after other people, including one of his brothers. Anyway, I only included the web site incase you were interested in learing a little more about him. 
_ :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> No.. One of dd's friends she grew up with.. He and his girlfriend are expecting. And dh's friend is expecting his first. His mother is the one who has the kidney issues.


the pitter patter of tiny feet, I hope everything goes well for both the mothers & the babes! xoxoxo ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I think the saw mill opens at 6 so they would be waiting at the gate to drop of their first load, but they have been told not to come here that early and now will be told again, not sure it will do any good, I suppose they could lose the contract if they keep doing it. xxxx


Some people are just so inconsiderate! Hope the reporting has a good result! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Can't let DH see that he would make me wear it day and night. xx :sm11:


I hope not ! It's a tote bag lol ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> the pitter patter of tiny feet, I hope everything goes well for both the mothers & the babes! xoxoxo ????????????


Thanks MJ ???? .. This is 5 people that we know are having a baby ! 
It's another baby boom lol????


----------



## linkan

We are expecting -18. Celsius next week. I believe he said it would only take 5 minutes for exposed skin to get frostbite. Ugh.

I shall hibernate with my new yarn and new needles and ignore these conditions completely. ????????


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Little man (Hunter) came rushing into the house yesterday evening Saying 'Nanny the doctor made a hole in my arm and I was very brave'. I asked if it was a very big hole and he said yes. Harley, at 14, had a jab as well and made more fuss. Gotta love those boys.
> 
> Time to do some more washing I think. It's an exciting life. I haven't done any knitting for weeks now; I've just soduko'd myself to oblivion.


They tested Michael for the flu and I bought fell out in the floor laughing when he was still complaining and rubbing his nose and announced matter of factly that he thought she made a hole in his brain!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Minced beef, onion, breadcrumbs, salt and pepper, garlic, parsley and cayenne pepper and a couple of eggs to bind. xxxx


I put onion and a package of ranch mix in my burgers and they are so good!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> We are expecting -18. Celsius next week. I believe he said it would only take 5 minutes for exposed skin to get frostbite. Ugh.
> 
> I shall hibernate with my new yarn and new needles and ignore these conditions completely. ????????


And we can't hangup our washing. without getting Sun, or heat Stroke. So it seems that most of us will be stuck inside, for awhile anyway! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I hope not ! It's a tote bag lol ????


Oh, I though it was a t-shirt. xx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp, dull but fairly mild Wales. We have a weather warning for very strong winds and then back to the freezing weather. Been sheep chasing again this morning, the sheep won this time so will leave it to DH next time. My excuse is it is too early to be chasing sheep when you haven't really woken up completely. Think I will start another mosaic scarf, this time in black and gold. Having great fun doing these. Enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Might stroll into tòwn today or might just sit and do some crafts.

Happy Saturday. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull but fairly mild Wales. We have a weather warning for very strong winds and then back to the freezing weather. Been sheep chasing again this morning, the sheep won this time so will leave it to DH next time. My excuse is it is too early to be chasing sheep when you haven't really woken up completely. Think I will start another mosaic scarf, this time in black and gold. Having great fun doing these. Enjoy your weekend. xx


Morning Jacky. I do think those scarves look gorgeous xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, you should have saluted as well. xxxx :sm24: :sm15:


Yes but the salute I was thinking of is rather rude!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Had a crafty afternoon


.. and all your own work, brilliant!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes but the salute I was thinking of is rather rude!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


Ooh naughty naughty. xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Jacky. I do think those scarves look gorgeous xx


Yes and they're very addictive. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I got myself a little present
> ????????????


Love it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is 6 p.m. The temperature is minus 19 C. I did not go outdoors for more than a minute today. It did not feel that bad as it was not windy.


Brrrrrr! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Sometimes going to the doctor is the worse thing to do as there are more germs there than anywhere else. So avoiding people is good advice for me and for the other people.


In the middle of Last year, or the year before, after A rya coughed straight into my mouth, I was down for 3 Weeks, and made a decision to stay away from the doctors, cos there was nothing that she could do for me, thatI wasn't already doing! When I did finally go. & see her, and told herthat I had been quite ill with the flue, she was a bit surprised that I hadn't been to see her. I told her that I was far too ill to be out & about. The only thing that would have been done, is a swab to find out what was actually wrong with me! :sm09: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a dull grey London but we have 10'c so can't complain!

Had a nice time at the shop 'do' last night, they worked hard to organise it and it was nice to meet some of the ladies for the first time. 

I'm off there again now for a couple of hours so will catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had blackouts yesterday with the rain. Apparently the rain was hard enough to lift the salt from the road into the air and onto the transformers which made them pop. I remember when transformers used to be better built. They didn't used to spark and pop when there was salt in the air.
> Stay cool today Judi. I heard that it will be another hot one today in Australia.


It was very hot yesterday, but today was much cooler, and now we have same rain, so it is lovely at the Moment! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that cool trend continues, hopefully without a big storm.


We are getting a nice lot of rain now, I am hoping that we don't get a lightening storm, an it is very dry here now, because we haven't had enough rain over the last year!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It will be nice to have a complete change from them!!


It definitely will! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks Judi, I did ok, with more to collect next week xx


that is excellent. It is great that people are so generous! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> we watched the seagull crack the ice to get a drink, then an hour later he/she was happily having a bath!


that one definitely knows how to survive in the wild! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

(quote=jinx]You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.[/quote]



SaxonLady said:


> Sorry - I laughed when I read that. I don't know what you would call earth banking. Banks of flowers are very Shakespearian (see A Midsummer Night's Dream).


I also laughed when I read your post, Jinx (I have the correct spelling this time), but I won s also wondering what you would call a bank of earth; although I did wonder how big the creek, or river was! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, it's nearly afternoon, been waiting for someone else to appear on here. Having a lovely quiet day today, lorries up and down, tree feller crunching away and log stacker sounds as though it's in our top garden. Oh and a couple of rampant sheep. xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> Rampant? In this weather?


Remember that lambing happens in Springtime!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> On Tuesday I was thinking that I would like a white cable jumper. On Wednesday a lovely neighbour gave me a bag of 14 DK 100g WHITE wool. Karma!


that was a very timely gift! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Only for you!!


That colour suits you, very well!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Had a crafty afternoon


some very nice work there, well done!


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> some very nice work there, well done!


Thanks Judi, but I must refine my spinning skills. I am good at lumps and bumps need to get a lighter drop spindle to see if I can produce some finer yarn. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Judi, but I must refine my spinning skills. I am good at lumps and bumps need to get a lighter drop spindle to see if I can produce some finer yarn. xx


That won't take you long to achieve, most of my yarn is almost lace weight now, but I want it to be much thicker, so that it doesn't take so long to makeup! I use a double peddle wheel, and I have recently purchased an electric wheel, for when my legs have too much pain! My coordination doesn't work well with a spindle! ???? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

Lovely morning to you all.
It is a frigid -2 Celsius . To all you early risers ... It's cold ! Go back to bed.
I shall be taking that advice myself and going back to sleep. I'm not sure why I'm awake in the first place this time of day. . . it's 6am here. I never have been a morning person. I would much rather watch the sun go down than watch the sun rise.
Dh will be going to help work on the house for dd1 today. I look forward to seeing pictures ???? so excited. The landlord is laying new carpet, a new window in the kitchen, and a new refrigerator and countertop. 
I'm nervous about it all. I guess we will have to just wait and see.
I did work on my mosaic scarf yesterday, my hands have been swelling so i didn't get to do it for long. That's the plan for today, plus some hats lol.

Josephine i forgot to say how lovely your spinning and weaving turned out. You always do such a beautiful job. ????
Love and hugs all ! Xoxo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That won't take you long to achieve, most of my yarn is almost lace weight now, but I want it to be much thicker, So that it doesn't take so long to makeup! ???? :sm23: :sm23:


I've run into that issue a few times. I either split the yarn and work two pieces together or find a color to compliment and use two pieces together. ???? either way it works up faster lol.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I've run into that issue a few times. I either split the yarn and work two pieces together or find a color to compliment and use two pieces together. ???? either way it works up faster lol.


Ange, I'm talking of the yarn I spin myself. I added to my previous post, and have now added the type of spinning wheel I use! Sorry about the mixup. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

I have come to the end of my night, so I am going to try to get some sleep.
I was actually able to sleep last night, because we managed to get the house cool enough, that my body adso cooled down, enough for me to have quite a long sleep, so I am hoping that I can achieve the same thing tonight! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> My neighbours are white, pure wool but don't give it away. xx :sm23: :sm23:


They do, but not to you.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, spooky! Can you please think that I would like a winning lottery ticket? Thanks!! xx


I would, but that's for me as well! I'm so selfish.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Only for you!!


OK. I wasn't looking if it was only for Jacky. I think you stole it for the colour!


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> (quote=jinx]You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.[/quote
> 
> I also laughed when I read your post, Jinx (I have the correct spelling this time), but I won s also wondering what you would call a bank of earth; although I did wonder how big the creek, or river was! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:[/quote
> 
> Embankment is the only word I can think of and that contains the word bank.
> I know who you mean, no matter how you spell it. :sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I got myself a little present
> ????????????


I love it! Well, we all do don't we?


----------



## jinx

Sweet dreams Judi. Hoping you enjoy hours of a restful peaceful night.


Xiang said:


> I have come to the end of my night, so I am going to try to get some sleep.
> I was actually able to sleep last night, because we managed to get the house cool enough, that my body adso cooled down, enough for me to have quite a long sleep, so I am hoping that I can achieve the same thing tonight! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please! ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> We are getting a nice lot of rain now, I am hoping that we don't get a lightening storm, an it is very dry here now, because we haven't had enough rain over the last year!


Enjoy the rain. It will cool things down.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> that one definitely knows how to survive in the wild! :sm06: :sm09:


Our tiny front garden is not that wild! Her 'bath' is a dip in the tarpaulin on a small trailer.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> (quote=jinx]You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.[/quote
> 
> I also laughed when I read your post, Jinx (I have the correct spelling this time), but I won s also wondering what you would call a bank of earth; although I did wonder how big the creek, or river was! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:[/quote
> 
> Embankment is the only word I can think of and that contains the word bank.
> I know who you mean, no matter how you spell it. :sm02: :sm01: :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that our use of the word bank is actually short for embankment and we got too lazy to say it in full. But as Shakespeare used the short version it would have travelled to America.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> I suspect that our use of the word bank is actually short for embankment and we got too lazy to say it in full. But as Shakespeare used the short version it would have travelled to America.


We use snow bank here.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I know Mr B is sentimental about it but with so many jobs to be done in your house, moving to a place that is already fixed up might be the easier option by far. I wish you luck with your powers of persuasion. wouldn't it be wonderful to have everything on one warm floor?!! No heating is just wrong when it's this cold!! Hope DH is feeling better and that nothing worrying in the results when they come! xxxxx


If only! I think I'll buy a caravan & move out with my knitting! MrB isn't well at the moment so everything on hold until he gets all the results of his tests. He has to have another scan on Monday then see the consultant again. He's a terrible patient & im a rotten nurse! 
I've got myself some jumpers & just layer up, look even bigger than I am, I don't care!


----------



## LondonChris

If only!



PurpleFi said:


> What she said and I am sure that if you could find somewhere centrally heated and on one level you would both have better health. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Same from me. Xx



PurpleFi said:


> Sorry about your knee, yes take it very easy and lots of knitting. Healing hugs xxxx


----------



## jinx

It is -26 Celsius right now. I am warm and cozy, but the air is so dry as the furnace runs a lot making the air dry. I have water heating on the stove to replace the moisture but hate to have the stove on when I am not in that room. Still using
"my purmist" and drinking a ton of water. The water chamber on the cpap is completely empty in a.m. as that adds moisture determined by the air humidity. No warmer weather in sight. I wish we could hibernate together.



linkan said:


> We are expecting -18. Celsius next week. I believe he said it would only take 5 minutes for exposed skin to get frostbite. Ugh.
> 
> I shall hibernate with my new yarn and new needles and ignore these conditions completely. ????????


----------



## jinx

Kids say and think the darnest things. My 3 year old greatgrand turned his ankle. He tells me he has to walk like a wobbly penguin cause he hurt his ankle.


binkbrice said:


> They tested Michael for the flu and I bought fell out in the floor laughing when he was still complaining and rubbing his nose and announced matter of factly that he thought she made a hole in his brain!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> If only! I think I'll buy a caravan & move out with my knitting! MrB isn't well at the moment so everything on hold until he gets all the results of his tests. He has to have another scan on Monday then see the consultant again. He's a terrible patient & im a rotten nurse!
> I've got myself some jumpers & just layer up, look even bigger than I am, I don't care!


Hey if you can get warm that way then who cares what you look like. Aren't all men terrible patients? xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I am not as patient as you are. That farmer would be rudely awaken to remove his sheep. That is just beyond ridiculous.
I also enjoy mosaic. Love how easy it is at achieve a beautiful design. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull but fairly mild Wales. We have a weather warning for very strong winds and then back to the freezing weather. Been sheep chasing again this morning, the sheep won this time so will leave it to DH next time. My excuse is it is too early to be chasing sheep when you haven't really woken up completely. Think I will start another mosaic scarf, this time in black and gold. Having great fun doing these. Enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunless Saturday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and mild Surrey. Might stroll into tòwn today or might just sit and do some crafts.
> 
> Happy Saturday. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

I was really lost, thought I had lost you all. ????‍????‍????‍????????????????



London Girl said:


> I think you need to search for Connections 4,thats how I found us but it wasn't easy!!


----------



## jinx

Morning. Glad you had a nice time even with the heatwave you are having.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull grey London but we have 10'c so can't complain!
> 
> Had a nice time at the shop 'do' last night, they worked hard to organise it and it was nice to meet some of the ladies for the first time.
> 
> I'm off there again now for a couple of hours so will catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Jinx I just found it! Hope you are feeling better now?


jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/connections-4


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull grey London but we have 10'c so can't complain!
> 
> Had a nice time at the shop 'do' last night, they worked hard to organise it and it was nice to meet some of the ladies for the first time.
> 
> I'm off there again now for a couple of hours so will catch you later, Lotsa love xxxx


Glad you had a good time at the 'do'! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Mine is. I feel bad as he is so good to me, but he is a really grumpy old man, he's been shouting at everyone. Our GS told his mum he didn't want to come here as a GD was horrible. I soon sorted that one & they are ok now.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hey if you can get warm that way then who cares what you look like. Aren't all men terrible patients? xx


----------



## LondonChris

Well the sun is shining but I’m sits cold. Just going to pop into my neighbour, he dad died a couple of days ago, such a lovely man. Got GS F coming ng up soon as his big b o is going to a party. GS F has started nursery, goes every afternoon & loves it. He has started with his friend who s a year older. He is still not really toilet trained so she has been taking him off to the toilet. Their teacher found him in there the other afternoon with Bronwyn standing guard!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> (quote=jinx]You have a bank across the lane? I thought you lived on a deserted road in the country.[/quote
> 
> I also laughed when I read your post, Jinx (I have the correct spelling this time), but I won s also wondering what you would call a bank of earth; although I did wonder how big the creek, or river was! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:[/quote
> 
> Embankment is the only word I can think of and that contains the word bank.
> I know who you mean, no matter how you spell it. :sm02: :sm01: :sm09:
> 
> 
> 
> We say bank here -- like a river bank or a bank along the side of the road, etc. xxxooo
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeline

LondonChris said:


> I was really lost, thought I had lost you all. ????‍????‍????‍????????????????


If you still have WhatsApp you could have messaged us there. Wishing you n DH good health.


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> If only! I think I'll buy a caravan & move out with my knitting! MrB isn't well at the moment so everything on hold until he gets all the results of his tests. He has to have another scan on Monday then see the consultant again. He's a terrible patient & im a rotten nurse!
> I've got myself some jumpers & just layer up, look even bigger than I am, I don't care!


Sending more healing hugs for Mr. B. Hopefully all this testing will be over with for him and they'll figure out what's going on! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey if you can get warm that way then who cares what you look like. Aren't all men terrible patients? xx


Yes, they are. They are always sicker than anyone else could ever be! :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Remember that lambing happens in Springtime!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I'm guessing that some of your critters are rams in sheep's' clothing?!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing that some of your critters are rams in sheep's' clothing?!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> OK. I wasn't looking if it was only for Jacky. I think you stole it for the colour!


Isn't that lucky for me? As you know, I used to do some work for the British Heart Foundation and their tee shirts were red, not my colour at all. But that wasn't why I moved on, honestly!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> If only! I think I'll buy a caravan & move out with my knitting! MrB isn't well at the moment so everything on hold until he gets all the results of his tests. He has to have another scan on Monday then see the consultant again. He's a terrible patient & im a rotten nurse!
> I've got myself some jumpers & just layer up, look even bigger than I am, I don't care!


I'm sure you look grand but most important to keep warm! Give my best to Mr B and tell him I hope all is well xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It is -26 Celsius right now. I am warm and cozy, but the air is so dry as the furnace runs a lot making the air dry. I have water heating on the stove to replace the moisture but hate to have the stove on when I am not in that room. Still using
> "my purmist" and drinking a ton of water. The water chamber on the cpap is completely empty in a.m. as that adds moisture determined by the air humidity. No warmer weather in sight. I wish we could hibernate together.


Oh bless you, that is horribly cold, not sure I could survive that! Keep doing what you're doing. Spring is just over the horizon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Well the sun is shining but I'm sits cold. Just going to pop into my neighbour, he dad died a couple of days ago, such a lovely man. Got GS F coming ng up soon as his big b o is going to a party. GS F has started nursery, goes every afternoon & loves it. He has started with his friend who s a year older. He is still not really toilet trained so she has been taking him off to the toilet. Their teacher found him in there the other afternoon with Bronwyn standing guard!


Oh bless him! He'll soon get there, with all that assistance!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Sunless Saturday to you.


You have sun in your heart x


----------



## PurpleFi

Nice to see you Chris. Healing hugs to DH and you xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, that is horribly cold, not sure I could survive that! Keep doing what you're doing. Spring is just over the horizon!! xxx


Are you sure spring will soon be here? If it were not so cold out I would go to the doctor today. This is day 6 of this awful gunk. Stopped reading Mr. Google. If you search long enough you are sure to find something to scare you. 
The sun is out we have food, water, and heat. We are fortunate. I keep thinking of the unfortunates that are homeless.


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P has made me a couple of lighter drop spindles. Using two old spinning tops and a couple of chopsticks. Got quite a collection now. All home made


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Mine is. I feel bad as he is so good to me, but he is a really grumpy old man, he's been shouting at everyone. Our GS told his mum he didn't want to come here as a GD was horrible. I soon sorted that one & they are ok now.


At least yours has got an excuse for being grumpy, mine is just grumpy dull stop at the moment, every time I suggest something I get my head bitten off, keeping my mouth shut from now on. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm guessing that some of your critters are rams in sheep's' clothing?!!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


No, all ewes and probably pregnant. xxxx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has made me a couple of lighter drop spindles. Using two old spinning tops and a couple of chopsticks. Got quite a collection now. All home made


They look great, you're definitely set for action now.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> That is brilliant isn't it. Aren't some people really clever.


It's amazing how much it looks just like the real thing !


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I've caught up on my sleep debt !
> Something must be in the water around here because I've learned of two more pregnancies ! ????


Who?


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Morning. I am not as patient as you are. That farmer would be rudely awaken to remove his sheep. That is just beyond ridiculous.
> I also enjoy mosaic. Love how easy it is at achieve a beautiful design.


I'm thinking the farmer would find his sheep had been sheared if it were me. It's a job to do for sure, but one by one they would start returning naked as little Jay birds!
Fair compensation i think ! But not in this cold weather. .. Spring ? Maybe ever trim them up with some funny doo's !


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Who?


Tullis and Laura
Anthony and Jane
Kaitlyn


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has made me a couple of lighter drop spindles. Using two old spinning tops and a couple of chopsticks. Got quite a collection now. All home made


Your both brilliantly talented ! It makes sense that your a good match ????


----------



## linkan

Jinx my dear i would hibernate with you anytime lol.
I'm afraid I'm becoming quite a recluse. I don't often leave the house. Not even for sewing circle. I've only been once all year lol????

It's tragic isn't it.. I've worked hard to make my little nest here and now i don't want to leave it.
Every winter dh talks about how insane it is to live in this cold,and how he wants to move to Florida.
Every summer he complains it's too hot and not fit to live here. Every hurricane he says he's glad we don't live in Florida.
MEN !
Babies, cars and opening jars. That's what they are good for. LOL.
Not really, i love mine to pieces but they can be infuriating can't they.


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I'm thinking the farmer would find his sheep had been sheared if it were me. It's a job to do for sure, but one by one they would start returning naked as little Jay birds!
> Fair compensation i think ! But not in this cold weather. .. Spring ? Maybe ever trim them up with some funny doo's !


Great idea but first catch your sheep. DH threw 9 more out this afternoon and drove them down to one of the farmers fields (not the one they are escaping from). Unfortunately the farmer was back later on and I suspect he's put them back in the original field, we will see tomorrow. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Are you sure spring will soon be here? If it were not so cold out I would go to the doctor today. This is day 6 of this awful gunk. Stopped reading Mr. Google. If you search long enough you are sure to find something to scare you.
> The sun is out we have food, water, and heat. We are fortunate. I keep thinking of the unfortunates that are homeless.


Sorry you're still not feeling so well. More healing hugs coming your way. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has made me a couple of lighter drop spindles. Using two old spinning tops and a couple of chopsticks. Got quite a collection now. All home made


Well done, Mr. P! xxxooo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls how are you all tonight? I e been to Durham today with s and s. Ds met some friends and Sue and I had coffee and a look round the charity shops, never bought anything.nothing caught my eye. Had a text from marg to say she had got there and it's sunny. It's flipping raining here. Must catch up. I've got some flowers for Albert and I'll call on my way home tomorrow. And maybe do an Asda shop. It saves petrol to do it all on the way.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you all tonight? I e been to Durham today with s and s. Ds met some friends and Sue and I had coffee and a look round the charity shops, never bought anything.nothing caught my eye. Had a text from marg to say she had got there and it's sunny. It's flipping raining here. Must catch up. I've got some flowers for Albert and I'll call on my way home tomorrow. And maybe do an Asda shop. It saves petrol to do it all on the way.


It's raining here as well, hard. xx :sm16:


----------



## linkan

I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I got more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
I LOOOOVE it ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I fought more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
> I LOOOOVE itððð


Awesome! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I'm super impressed with these zings


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Happy Sunless Saturday to you.


Sunless out here as well but lovely and warm. xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has made me a couple of lighter drop spindles. Using two old spinning tops and a couple of chopsticks. Got quite a collection now. All home made


Which one is your favourite? If I had to I could get by with just drop spindles and no wheels. I love my lace spindle the most. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No, all ewes and probably pregnant. xxxx


Are they marked?


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Sunless out here as well but lovely and warm. xoxo


It's a bit cloudy here now but was mostly a sunny day and around 50F. Chilly this morning, though.xxxooo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm thinking the farmer would find his sheep had been sheared if it were me. It's a job to do for sure, but one by one they would start returning naked as little Jay birds!
> Fair compensation i think ! But not in this cold weather. .. Spring ? Maybe ever trim them up with some funny doo's !


I bought from a farmer who didn't know he had a Shetland flock, I tried not to get too excited... and continued to receive his fleeces for the next 5 years for free. Much nicer than the Dorset flock I was used to.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Are they marked?


Yes, each farmer has a specific mark, our escapees have a D on them, farmer's name is Davies. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It's a bit cloudy here now but was mostly a sunny day and around 50F. Chilly this morning, though.xxxooo


Pouring with rain here. xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Great idea but first catch your sheep. DH threw 9 more out this afternoon and drove them down to one of the farmers fields (not the one they are escaping from). Unfortunately the farmer was back later on and I suspect he's put them back in the original field, we will see tomorrow. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Your farmers are so lax... :sm14:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you're still not feeling so well. More healing hugs coming your way. xxxooo


Same from me Jinx, have you been checked for COPD?


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I got more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
> I LOOOOVE it ????????????


She likes to spoil you! xxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> It's a bit cloudy here now but was mostly a sunny day and around 50F. Chilly this morning, though.xxxooo


Wait until you get to your new digs, you will have sand between your toes all the time! xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Wait until you get to your new digs, you will have sand between your toes all the time! xoxo


Or more like desert dust. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

I have joined membership in a local Trail Blazers group, so far just paying dues, but in the near future will start hiking the area or assisting in the construction and maintenance of more trails. The tourists will be flocking here next year...


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Or more like desert dust. :sm01: xxxooo


Will you garden at all? xoxo


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> She likes to spoil you! xxx


She really does ???????? i try to spoil her too.. Most times she beats me to it lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Which one is your favourite? If I had to I could get by with just drop spindles and no wheels. I love my lace spindle the most. xoxoxo


Is it a lace spindle for doing lace weight yarn. Can you post a picture please. My friend has a tiny one that goes in her handbag. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Same from me Jinx, have you been checked for COPD?


And from me too Jinx. Healing hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Is it a lace spindle for doing lace weight yarn. Can you post a picture please. My friend has a tiny one that goes in her handbag. Xxx


It's the Ashford lace weight, not very big and just the right weight. I'd like to try them all, have yet to get a turkish spindle or supported bowl spindles. Wish Mr J could still do his lathe, he would have created me some beauties. Wonder if I should take up the lathe next? xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Is it a lace spindle for doing lace weight yarn. Can you post a picture please. My friend has a tiny one that goes in her handbag. Xxx


The prices have sure gone up on these, I always wanted to get this set. $142 US now. John could have made these easily. You don't really need a lathe.


----------



## Islander

I need to go "throw something together for dinner" as I didn't take anything out of the freezer. 
Have a cozy evening Josephine! hugs xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Will you garden at all? xoxo


Not sure. Will have to check that all out and see what grows there. Planning to get big pots for flowers, though. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I have joined membership in a local Trail Blazers group, so far just paying dues, but in the near future will start hiking the area or assisting in the construction and maintenance of more trails. The tourists will be flocking here next year...


Good for you! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh, I though it was a t-shirt. xx :sm12: :sm12:


A T-shirt is a great idea!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I got more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
> I LOOOOVE it ????????????


Your welcome!!
I love the zings too!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you all tonight? I e been to Durham today with s and s. Ds met some friends and Sue and I had coffee and a look round the charity shops, never bought anything.nothing caught my eye. Had a text from marg to say she had got there and it's sunny. It's flipping raining here. Must catch up. I've got some flowers for Albert and I'll call on my way home tomorrow. And maybe do an Asda shop. It saves petrol to do it all on the way.


After Whitby, Durham is one of my favourite places, haven't been for several years now. Enjoy your stay at S n S.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> When bottled water started showing up on stores shelves we said we would never buy it. Well, after a few years we bought a case or two then three and now we drink bottled water several times every day.
> It was the same when satellite t.v. became available. Why pay for t.v. when you can get it free? Now we only have netflix and hulu with the free t.v. Satellite is much more costly and not as useful as the streaming services for us. We have spent thousands of dollars on satellite over the years.


From the first time I tasted Bottled H2O, I never liked it, and I still don't believe the spiel about the water being "accessed from some high altitude, pristine Spring", used Companies by those Companies that bottle it. They are probably getting closer to having " pristine, purified" H2O now, but I still only tend to drink it only if I forgot to bring my own water, and we have the weather conditions similar to the previous last few weeks, or I have just been rescued from being lost somewhere in one of our desert regions, for long enough to have run out of my water supply! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
I do drink water, but I drink much more of it, since I found a tea, that does not need to have heated (boiled) water, for the tea to get the correct level of brewedness ...... a new word for Sunday ...... :sm06: :sm16:

For anyone who likes their tea, almost to the point of addiction, Twinings brought outa new range of teas, and it is named " Cold Infuse" tea.

There are 5 different mixes I have tasted so far, and if anyone is interested, The Company that makes The Cold Br ewed tea, is Twinings Tea. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

[quote=LondonChris said:


> I was really lost, thought I had lost you all. ????‍????‍????‍????????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Mine is. I feel bad as he is so good to me, but he is a really grumpy old man, he's been shouting at everyone. Our GS told his mum he didn't want to come here as a GD was horrible. I soon sorted that one & they are ok now.


We had something similar happen with the youngest twin, but it was soon sorted out! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Wait until you get to your new digs, you will have sand between your toes all the time! xoxo


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I have joined membership in a local Trail Blazers group, so far just paying dues, but in the near future will start hiking the area or assisting in the construction and maintenance of more trails. The tourists will be flocking here next year...


Good for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Not sure. Will have to check that all out and see what grows there. Planning to get big pots for flowers, though. :sm02: xxxooo


You'll probably be able to grow cacti. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a windy Wales, still dry at the moment but judging by the sky that won't last. Woke up to a dusting of snow so the temperature has dropped again. No sign of any sheep in the garden yet, long may it last. Don't intend to do much today as tomorrow I will have to clean the house through for our viewers on Tuesday. I know I must try and get the house in tip top shape but have lost all enthusiasm for showing viewers around. Let's all have a peaceful, restful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy Sunday


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Sunday


Substitute the wine with TM and totally agree. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jinx my dear i would hibernate with you anytime lol.
> I'm afraid I'm becoming quite a recluse. I don't often leave the house. Not even for sewing circle. I've only been once all year lol????
> 
> It's tragic isn't it.. I've worked hard to make my little nest here and now i don't want to leave it.
> Every winter dh talks about how insane it is to live in this cold,and how he wants to move to Florida.
> Every summer he complains it's too hot and not fit to live here. Every hurricane he says he's glad we don't live in Florida.
> MEN !
> Babies, cars and opening jars. That's what they are good for. LOL.
> Not really, i love mine to pieces but they can be infuriating can't they.


You do make me laugh love!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls how are you all tonight? I e been to Durham today with s and s. Ds met some friends and Sue and I had coffee and a look round the charity shops, never bought anything.nothing caught my eye. Had a text from marg to say she had got there and it's sunny. It's flipping raining here. Must catch up. I've got some flowers for Albert and I'll call on my way home tomorrow. And maybe do an Asda shop. It saves petrol to do it all on the way.


Lucky Marg! Durham made a nice change for you, sounds like a nice day! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I got more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
> I LOOOOVE it ????????????


You are both so sweet to each other, I think that's wonderful. My sister is getting there as she gets older. I know I've been to both of your houses but how far apart are you in miles? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, each farmer has a specific mark, our escapees have a D on them, farmer's name is Davies. xx


0/10 for imagination!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> 0/10 for imagination!! :sm23: xxxx


If you had met their father you would know where they got it from. One of the most stupidest men I have met. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> If you had met their father you would know where they got it from. One of the most stupidest men I have met. xxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. The sun was shining, but now it's gone behind a cloud. Started a new project but not sure if I like it. Will post a picture later.

After doing a bit of laundry I want to play with my new spindles today.

Trish I like the set of ones you posted. Mr P. just used pieces of dowel and the bigger ones are roughly cut from a piece of wood and then sanded down. I am sure you could do this quite easily. Much cheaper than buying the set. love and hugs to you. xxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> You are both so sweet to each other, I think that's wonderful. My sister is getting there as she gets older. I know I've been to both of your houses but how far apart are you in miles? xxxx


We are just 13 miles apart. Takes roughly 18 minutes if you drive the speed limit (NEVER!????)
It's about the same distance to our parents. But our youngest sister is about an hour or so away in Kentucky ???? she knits too , but only when she gets to be around us. And that's not very often. I only saw her once last year and that was at Christmas ????


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and windy Surrey. The sun was shining, but now it's gone behind a cloud. Started a new project but not sure if I like it. Will post a picture later.
> 
> After doing a bit of laundry I want to play with my new spindles today.
> 
> Trish I like the set of ones you posted. Mr P. just used pieces of dowel and the bigger ones are roughly cut from a piece of wood and then sanded down. I am sure you could do this quite easily. Much cheaper than buying the set. love and hugs to you. xxx


I shall learn to spin someday in sure. I've got my hands full and busy at the moment. I've been itching to paint again but i need new paint and some canvas. I want to do something for the babies room. I've so many projects in the works and in the planning stage. I've gotten alot of them organized and put together , now it's a matter of finishing. I've still got sweet peas owl blanket to finish too. It will cost me about $150. to get it quilted too. Mary has a long arm and I'm hoping she'll teach me how to use it.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Your welcome!!
> I love the zings too!


I really do love the bag sis. It's perfect and just my style too???????? You do spoil me. ????????????
When this cold front moves on we need to go have a knit day with Donna. A sister day. We can take a picnic (indoors lol) since we couldn't do our weekend last year. I guess we'll have to take turns, this year is our turn lol.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> From the first time I tasted Bottled H2O, I never liked it, and I still don't believe the spiel about the water being "accessed from some high altitude, pristine Spring", used Companies by those Companies that bottle it. They are probably getting closer to having " pristine, purified" H2O now, but I still only tend to drink it only if I forgot to bring my own water, and we have the weather conditions similar to the previous last few weeks, or I have just been rescued from being lost somewhere in one of our desert regions, for long enough to have run out of my water supply! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> I do drink water, but I drink much more of it, since I found a tea, that does not need to have heated (boiled) water, for the tea to get the correct level of brewedness ...... a new word for Sunday ...... :sm06: :sm16:
> 
> For anyone who likes their tea, almost to the point of addiction, Twinings brought outa new range of teas, and it is named " Cold Infuse" tea.
> 
> There are 5 different mixes I have tasted so far, and if anyone is interested, The Company that makes The Cold Br ewed tea, is Twinings Tea. xoxoxo


Hi my name is Angela , and I'm addicted to tea. 
I've been tea free for 8 months. My doc told me i should only drink clear liquids after the pneumonia.
So i drink sprite lol.
But oh i miss my tea !


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> The prices have sure gone up on these, I always wanted to get this set. $142 US now. John could have made these easily. You don't really need a lathe.


sweet !


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Sunday


i could go for a nice sweet Moscato right now ???????? cheers ????


----------



## linkan

June i forgot to post this for you.
Dh's new car.


----------



## Xiang

Good evening ladies, I have had an extremely weird 3 days. I woke feeling really great on friday, and was looking forward to meeting up with my friends at Spinning, and also doing enough to finish, or at the very worst, the majority of the remainder of the blanket, finished, but that didn't happen! I had taken my tablets, as I do every morning, and that is the last usual thing that happened. About 2 hows into my day, I began to feel very shakey, and lightheaded, but had no clue, why that would be happening, so I got D H to come and pick me up early, and I was home again by 12: 30; when I am usually there for another2 hours! Anyway, I continued to feel like C**P for the remainder of the day, but it was for too hot to breathe so I stayed up and watched some film that happened to be showing, and I was finally able to get to sleep from about 6:30 am yesterday .... which has now disrupted my fledgling sleep routine ... ! When I woke yesterday, I knew that I hadn't improved, despite the sleep I'd had (which wasn't a lot) but I expected to feel much better! 

Yesterday continued in the same way as the previous day, with dizziness, and a feeling of physical instability, which is not a good feeling at all! So because of the way I was feeling, we did absolutely nothing, apart from resting!

Today we visited the 2DD's and their families, who live close to us. I absolutely love visiting the gk's, even when they have been little toads, because the cuddles make it all worth while! So while visiting DD4 & her family, her DH came out, and invited us to have breakfast ( crispy bbq'd bacon, and lovely soft bbq'd eggs) with them, and we accepted; and it was delicious. 
After breakfast, we visited DD3's family, for another beautiful visit.
It wasn't until it was time to take my night medications, that I discovered what was happening to me, over the previous days, and it seems I had accidentally taken my pain relief medications much too close together, and had accidentally given myself a small overdose.

Since waking from a much needed sleep, I am feeling much better, and much more like myself, thankfully. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:

Don't panic about what I have put in this post, medications at the wrong time, wont happen again!????????????

I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Good evening ladies, I have had an extremely weird 3 days. I woke feeling really great on friday, and was looking forward to meeting up with my friends at Spinning, and also doing enough to finish, or at the very worst, the majority of the remainder of the blanket, finished, but that didn't happen! I had taken my tablets, as I do every morning, and that is the last usual thing that happened. About 2 hows into my day, I began to feel very shakey, and lightheaded, but had no clue, why that would be happening, so I got D H to come and pick me up early, and I was home again by 12: 30; when I am usually there for another2 hours! Anyway, I continued to feel like C**P for the remainder of the day, but it was for too hot to breathe so I stayed up and watched some film that happened to be showing, and I was finally able to get to sleep from about 6:30 am yesterday .... which has now disrupted my fledgling sleep routine ... ! When I woke yesterday, I knew that I hadn't improved, despite the sleep I'd had (which wasn't a lot) but I expected to feel much better!
> 
> Yesterday continued in the same way as the previous day, with dizziness, and a feeling of physical instability, which is not a good feeling at all! So because of the way I was feeling, we did absolutely nothing, apart from resting!
> 
> Today we visited the 2DD's and their families, who live close to us. I absolutely love visiting the gk's, even when they have been little toads, because the cuddles make it all worth while! So while visiting DD4 & her family, her DH came out, and invited us to have breakfast ( crispy bbq'd bacon, and lovely soft bbq'd eggs) with them, and we accepted; and it was delicious.
> After breakfast, we visited DD3's family, for another beautiful visit.
> It wasn't until it was time to take my night medications, that I discovered what was happening to me, over the previous days, and it seems I had accidentally taken my pain relief medications much too close together, and had accidentally given myself a small overdose.
> 
> Since waking from a much needed sleep, I am feeling much better, and much more like myself, thankfully. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Don't panic about what I have put in this post, medications at the wrong time, wont happen again!????????????
> 
> I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. xoxoxo


Glad you're ok now. Take care xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I have joined membership in a local Trail Blazers group, so far just paying dues, but in the near future will start hiking the area or assisting in the construction and maintenance of more trails. The tourists will be flocking here next year...


That sounds just right for you, I think that is a great idea. It will make you friends and keep you fit!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's the Ashford lace weight, not very big and just the right weight. I'd like to try them all, have yet to get a turkish spindle or supported bowl spindles. Wish Mr J could still do his lathe, he would have created me some beauties. Wonder if I should take up the lathe next? xoxoxo


Why not?!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You'll probably be able to grow cacti. xx


Lots of different varieties are there. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> From the first time I tasted Bottled H2O, I never liked it, and I still don't believe the spiel about the water being "accessed from some high altitude, pristine Spring", used Companies by those Companies that bottle it. They are probably getting closer to having " pristine, purified" H2O now, but I still only tend to drink it only if I forgot to bring my own water, and we have the weather conditions similar to the previous last few weeks, or I have just been rescued from being lost somewhere in one of our desert regions, for long enough to have run out of my water supply! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> I do drink water, but I drink much more of it, since I found a tea, that does not need to have heated (boiled) water, for the tea to get the correct level of brewedness ...... a new word for Sunday ...... :sm06: :sm16:
> 
> For anyone who likes their tea, almost to the point of addiction, Twinings brought outa new range of teas, and it is named " Cold Infuse" tea.
> 
> There are 5 different mixes I have tasted so far, and if anyone is interested, The Company that makes The Cold Br ewed tea, is Twinings Tea. xoxoxo


They sound interesting and I think Twinings is a British company, in fact they have a flagship store in London so I might investigate those!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Sunday


Love that! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy Wales, still dry at the moment but judging by the sky that won't last. Woke up to a dusting of snow so the temperature has dropped again. No sign of any sheep in the garden yet, long may it last. Don't intend to do much today as tomorrow I will have to clean the house through for our viewers on Tuesday. I know I must try and get the house in tip top shape but have lost all enthusiasm for showing viewers around. Let's all have a peaceful, restful Sunday. xx


I wouldn't knock yourself out, as long as it isn't a rat-infested hoarder's dump - and I know for a fact that your house is perfectly pristine!:sm09: - I don't think folk would be put off by a little bit of dust!! Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and keeping all things about my person, crossed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Sunday


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We are just 13 miles apart. Takes roughly 18 minutes if you drive the speed limit (NEVER!????)
> It's about the same distance to our parents. But our youngest sister is about an hour or so away in Kentucky ???? she knits too , but only when she gets to be around us. And that's not very often. I only saw her once last year and that was at Christmas ????


13 miles is far enough, I guess but fortunately, there are so many ways to keep in touch these days! Would love to meet your other sister, what a laugh we would all have, what's her name? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I really do love the bag sis. It's perfect and just my style too???????? You do spoil me. ????????????
> When this cold front moves on we need to go have a knit day with Donna. A sister day. We can take a picnic (indoors lol) since we couldn't do our weekend last year. I guess we'll have to take turns, this year is our turn lol.


Of course, Donna is your sister's name, I knew that!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Good evening ladies, I have had an extremely weird 3 days. I woke feeling really great on friday, and was looking forward to meeting up with my friends at Spinning, and also doing enough to finish, or at the very worst, the majority of the remainder of the blanket, finished, but that didn't happen! I had taken my tablets, as I do every morning, and that is the last usual thing that happened. About 2 hows into my day, I began to feel very shakey, and lightheaded, but had no clue, why that would be happening, so I got D H to come and pick me up early, and I was home again by 12: 30; when I am usually there for another2 hours! Anyway, I continued to feel like C**P for the remainder of the day, but it was for too hot to breathe so I stayed up and watched some film that happened to be showing, and I was finally able to get to sleep from about 6:30 am yesterday .... which has now disrupted my fledgling sleep routine ... ! When I woke yesterday, I knew that I hadn't improved, despite the sleep I'd had (which wasn't a lot) but I expected to feel much better!
> 
> Yesterday continued in the same way as the previous day, with dizziness, and a feeling of physical instability, which is not a good feeling at all! So because of the way I was feeling, we did absolutely nothing, apart from resting!
> 
> Today we visited the 2DD's and their families, who live close to us. I absolutely love visiting the gk's, even when they have been little toads, because the cuddles make it all worth while! So while visiting DD4 & her family, her DH came out, and invited us to have breakfast ( crispy bbq'd bacon, and lovely soft bbq'd eggs) with them, and we accepted; and it was delicious.
> After breakfast, we visited DD3's family, for another beautiful visit.
> It wasn't until it was time to take my night medications, that I discovered what was happening to me, over the previous days, and it seems I had accidentally taken my pain relief medications much too close together, and had accidentally given myself a small overdose.
> 
> Since waking from a much needed sleep, I am feeling much better, and much more like myself, thankfully. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Don't panic about what I have put in this post, medications at the wrong time, wont happen again!????????????
> 
> I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. xoxoxo


So glad you're okay and that you were able to figure out what had happened. Kind of scary. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hi my name is Angela , and I'm addicted to tea.
> I've been tea free for 8 months. My doc told me i should only drink clear liquids after the pneumonia.
> So i drink sprite lol.
> But oh i miss my tea !


Isn't tea a clear liquid if milk isn't added, as in the cold sweet tea that you like?


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't knock yourself out, as long as it isn't a rat-infested hoarder's dump - and I know for a fact that your house is perfectly pristine!:sm09: - I don't think folk would be put off by a little bit of dust!! Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and keeping all things about my person, crossed!! xxxx


Me, too, Jacky! It's time for you to get a break! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June i forgot to post this for you.
> Dh's new car.


Oh wow, that's beautiful, what is it? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -10'C (14'F). We had about an inch of snow overnight and the wind is rattling my windows right now.
> Happy Bobby Burns Day. Toronto is serving haggis and tatties today. I don't think there will be anything special at the cafeteria today.
> 
> Knit Night was good last night. We had a new man. His name is Henry and he's from England. One of the ladies said she was also from England, but I always thought from her accent that she was from Australia. Henry was noting that his two daughters lost their accent a week after going to Canadian schools. DD had an accent when she was little after being looked after by Scottish nannies. The school did their best to get rid of her accent. I didn't think an accent was a problem, and DD was stubborn, so it took a full year.
> 
> I was noticing differences between my Knit Night project and the other projects around the room and looked carefully at my work when I got home. When I changed needles after the initial 20 rows of twisted ribbing, I had made a mistake. One needle was a 4 and one needle was a 3, and both should have been a 3. And the 4 was on the working side. That was why my work looked lacy. It was. I haven't ripped anything out, but I have started another with the 2nd ball and I will see if I can see enough of a difference.


Hi Mav, I wouldn't have thought that an accent would be much of a problem either! 
I often work on a project, with a different sized needles, with the correct sized needle on the working end of my cable. I am hoping that you don't have to visit the frog pond, with your MKAL. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't knock yourself out, as long as it isn't a rat-infested hoarder's dump - and I know for a fact that your house is perfectly pristine!:sm09: - I don't think folk would be put off by a little bit of dust!! Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and keeping all things about my person, crossed!! xxxx


I don't think I could ever call my house pristine, as you know with beams you can never move all the dust so don't even bother trying. No rats, that I know of, but looking up in my den the hoarder label definitely fits.

The weather has thrown every thing at us so far today, we've had wind, rain, sun, hail, sleet and snow so far today, now having a mini-blizzard. Stupid DH is out sweeping the workshop it's freezing out there but I'm not saying anything.

The farmer has been up and down the lane looking for his lost sheep, the ones I think he's missing are the ones that got into the field across the road and are mingling with the sheep already there (not his). I'm sat in front of the fire knitting and intend to stay here. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good evening ladies, I have had an extremely weird 3 days. I woke feeling really great on friday, and was looking forward to meeting up with my friends at Spinning, and also doing enough to finish, or at the very worst, the majority of the remainder of the blanket, finished, but that didn't happen! I had taken my tablets, as I do every morning, and that is the last usual thing that happened. About 2 hows into my day, I began to feel very shakey, and lightheaded, but had no clue, why that would be happening, so I got D H to come and pick me up early, and I was home again by 12: 30; when I am usually there for another2 hours! Anyway, I continued to feel like C**P for the remainder of the day, but it was for too hot to breathe so I stayed up and watched some film that happened to be showing, and I was finally able to get to sleep from about 6:30 am yesterday .... which has now disrupted my fledgling sleep routine ... ! When I woke yesterday, I knew that I hadn't improved, despite the sleep I'd had (which wasn't a lot) but I expected to feel much better!
> 
> Yesterday continued in the same way as the previous day, with dizziness, and a feeling of physical instability, which is not a good feeling at all! So because of the way I was feeling, we did absolutely nothing, apart from resting!
> 
> Today we visited the 2DD's and their families, who live close to us. I absolutely love visiting the gk's, even when they have been little toads, because the cuddles make it all worth while! So while visiting DD4 & her family, her DH came out, and invited us to have breakfast ( crispy bbq'd bacon, and lovely soft bbq'd eggs) with them, and we accepted; and it was delicious.
> After breakfast, we visited DD3's family, for another beautiful visit.
> It wasn't until it was time to take my night medications, that I discovered what was happening to me, over the previous days, and it seems I had accidentally taken my pain relief medications much too close together, and had accidentally given myself a small overdose.
> 
> Since waking from a much needed sleep, I am feeling much better, and much more like myself, thankfully. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Don't panic about what I have put in this post, medications at the wrong time, wont happen again!????????????
> 
> I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. xoxoxo


So happy that you found out what it was and that it was easily put right. And never worry about telling us stuff like this, we've all done something similar and it always helps to share!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jacky! It's time for you to get a break! xxxooo


If only. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think I could ever call my house pristine, as you know with beams you can never move all the dust so don't even bother trying. No rats, that I know of, but looking up in my den the hoarder label definitely fits.
> 
> The weather has thrown every thing at us so far today, we've had wind, rain, sun, hail, sleet and snow so far today, now having a mini-blizzard. Stupid DH is out sweeping the workshop it's freezing out there but I'm not saying anything.
> 
> The farmer has been up and down the lane looking for his lost sheep, the ones I think he's missing are the ones that got into the field across the road and are mingling with the sheep already there (not his). I'm sat in front of the fire knitting and intend to stay here. xxxx


I think he needs Bo Beep's phone number, she's an expert at that! If he kept the fence in good condition in the first place, he wouldn't have this problem!!

We've had the same sort of weather and now, it is just really cold, wet and still very windy but we've done the shopping so I am also staying put!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't knock yourself out, as long as it isn't a rat-infested hoarder's dump - and I know for a fact that your house is perfectly pristine!:sm09: - I don't think folk would be put off by a little bit of dust!! Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and keeping all things about my person, crossed!! xxxx


Fingers and toes crossed,,not sure I could cross anything else on me though. I always got yelled at for crossing my eyes "if you keep doing that, they will stay that way"!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> If only. xx


Fingers crossed for you! The inspection on the house in Arizona came back with all kinds of things that will have to be addressed (very thorough inspector, which is not a bad thing). So we'll have to get that all sorted out this week and hope he'll work with us on getting it all resolved. I hate having everything up in the air all the time!!! I'll just keep packing, because one way or the other we have to be out of here in 5 weeks. Scary time. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers and toes crossed,,not sure I could cross anything else on me though. I always got yelled at for crossing my eyes "if you keep doing that, they will stay that way"!


Thanks but not raising my hopes, I can't keep up, have you had your inspection yet? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed for you! The inspection on the house in Arizona came back with all kinds of things that will have to be addressed (very thorough inspector, which is not a bad thing). So we'll have to get that all sorted out this week and hope he'll work with us on getting it all resolved. I hate having everything up in the air all the time!!! I'll just keep packing, because one way or the other we have to be out of here in 5 weeks. Scary time. xxxooo


Hope there was nothing too serious. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed for you! The inspection on the house in Arizona came back with all kinds of things that will have to be addressed (very thorough inspector, which is not a bad thing). So we'll have to get that all sorted out this week and hope he'll work with us on getting it all resolved. I hate having everything up in the air all the time!!! I'll just keep packing, because one way or the other we have to be out of here in 5 weeks. Scary time. xxxooo


That is a real good thing on the buyer's side. Hoping you get it all resolved and have a seller ready to be reasonable and work with you. Our last bit to do is set for next week. The electrician will be here today to determine what needs to be done. I'm sure it will be less than the $2500 the buyer wanted, but she has accepted that the work be done instead.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Wish I could have someone doing my office work. All I have on my list is two phone calls. It would take me longer to explain to Mr. Wonderful than to do it myself. Just hate getting unknowledgeable personnel on the phone. It is such a treat when an experience friendly person answers my calls. I always take plenty of time to thank them for the pleasant experience.


Speaking of phone calls, Were placed our Sedan type of car, with an SUV, and we forgot to shift our insurance over to the new car, :sm06: so we have been happily driving to & from Adelaide, a few times, along with day trips to other interesting locations within our vicinity. I only realised that we had no cover, while I was sorting through our finances, but as we have a Public Holiday tomorrow, for Australia Day, I amunable to remedy the situation, until Tuesday! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope there was nothing too serious. xx


It's all fixable, but we need to find out if the seller is willing to do the fixes or lower the price enough for us to get them done. That's what we'll be dealing with this week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a real good thing on the buyer's side. Hoping you get it all resolved and have a seller ready to be reasonable and work with you. Our last bit to do is set for next week. The electrician will be here today to determine what needs to be done. I'm sure it will be less than the $2500 the buyer wanted, but she has accepted that the work be done instead.


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> It's all fixable, but we need to find out if the seller is willing to do the fixes or lower the price enough for us to get them done. That's what we'll be dealing with this week. xxxooo


Been there, but on the opposite side.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Been there, but on the opposite side.


I know and hopefully it will all get sorted quickly. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Unless you are downwind of something industrial, I would say that's a load. People with smaller homes here are collecting the rainwater from their houses and filtering it and using it in the home. Doesn't work in the winter. And our water needs are too high for rainwater alone so we use the municipal water that they draw from Lake Ontario. I just don't drink it because of all the chlorine that they put in the water. We thought that would change when they built the new water plant but I think it is the same water manager so he is still putting too much chlorine in. I drink water bottled at a spring near where my mother's family lives. It is shipped to the grocery store here in Port Hope.


Prior to our Electric Power plant being decommissioned, and subsequently demolished, I daresay that prior to that activity, there would have been some polution of the water, but the town that I live in, is not in the path of winds that might have been contaminated; that might be the reason for rain water was deemed un poltable, but there were no winds that blew through the power station, then carried the pollution in my area! 
Now that the Power Station is almost completely gone, and there is no longer any pollution, if we finally get new rain water storage, then we should be able to use the rain water for our personal use, and cut down a bit on our water usage, and the cost of that water! ????????


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Your both brilliantly talented ! It makes sense that your a good match ????


They really are, aren't they?


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I got more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
> I LOOOOVE it ????????????


You are one very lucky girl.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> It's the Ashford lace weight, not very big and just the right weight. I'd like to try them all, have yet to get a turkish spindle or supported bowl spindles. Wish Mr J could still do his lathe, he would have created me some beauties. Wonder if I should take up the lathe next? xoxoxo


That would be fun. Give it a go. I presume he still has it?


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> After Whitby, Durham is one of my favourite places, haven't been for several years now. Enjoy your stay at S n S.


Mine too. Maybe we should go there next. When we first started our little trips it seemed to always be cathedral cities.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't knock yourself out, as long as it isn't a rat-infested hoarder's dump - and I know for a fact that your house is perfectly pristine!:sm09: - I don't think folk would be put off by a little bit of dust!! Will be thinking of you on Tuesday and keeping all things about my person, crossed!! xxxx


Whst she said xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> From the first time I tasted Bottled H2O, I never liked it, and I still don't believe the spiel about the water being "accessed from some high altitude, pristine Spring", used Companies by those Companies that bottle it. They are probably getting closer to having " pristine, purified" H2O now, but I still only tend to drink it only if I forgot to bring my own water, and we have the weather conditions similar to the previous last few weeks, or I have just been rescued from being lost somewhere in one of our desert regions, for long enough to have run out of my water supply! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> I do drink water, but I drink much more of it, since I found a tea, that does not need to have heated (boiled) water, for the tea to get the correct level of brewedness ...... a new word for Sunday ...... :sm06: :sm16:
> 
> For anyone who likes their tea, almost to the point of addiction, Twinings brought outa new range of teas, and it is named " Cold Infuse" tea.
> 
> There are 5 different mixes I have tasted so far, and if anyone is interested, The Company that makes The Cold Br ewed tea, is Twinings Tea. xoxoxo


The best thing about tea is that it should be drunk hot.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> June i forgot to post this for you.
> Dh's new car.


Very nice. Is it a fuel guzzler?


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Enjoy the rain. It will cool things down.


unfortunately, that little bit of rain, only made the close region muggy, but no cooler. we got a much longer patch of rain, which did cool things down to38°C, and it fell further during the day, but my temp didnt make things any easier for me, and I still needed our evaporative circon, and now.the temp will begin to rise again, oh well, it isn't too harsh yet, so we will just continue to do the best we can, once the heat returns! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> They sound interesting and I think Twinings is a British company, in fact they have a flagship store in London so I might investigate those!! xxx


I'll stick to their Earl Grey, preferably not from a teabag, and, essentially, hot.


----------



## SaxonLady

I was dreading this morning after the weather report was heavy rain. We had our Holocaust Memorial service this morning in the local gardens, tying messages on the memorial tree. In the event the sun was shining and the sky was blue - typical Worthing. The wind was biting though. To make things even nicer we went for coffee with the High Sheriff, her husband, the Mayor and his wife and one of the Deputy Lord Lieutenants. The cafe in the Gardens is lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady

Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.

Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> You are both so sweet to each other, I think that's wonderful. My sister is getting there as she gets older. I know I've been to both of your houses but how far apart are you in miles? xxxx


About 20 miles I think I always intend to check but always forget it takes me twenty minutes to get to her house!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Mine too. Maybe we should go there next. When we first started our little trips it seemed to always be cathedral cities.


Norwich has got a cathedral but we are a little way from it. xx


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.
> 
> Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


But when people care about you they do notice and I truly hope that big black dog goes away soon love and hugs to you!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my pals, the weather is terrible. Sleety rain freezing cold and so windy. I came home from Stephens went to see Albert where my fingers were freezing putting new flowers on his grave, then went to Asda. Came home, put shopping away, had cottage pie for lunch then sat down and did sudokus from 2pm til 6pm. I put my fire lights on and it was very cherry in my chair, while the weather played with itself outside. We are supposed to be getting snow showers Tuesday. We shall see. Hope you all had a nice Sunday. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> June i forgot to post this for you.
> Dh's new car.


My little car could get in it three times. It's a big one!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.
> 
> Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


You are not alone. I struggle too sometimes when there is no reason for it. But I think I can only stay down so long then the only way is up. It's a terrible feeling. But I try my hardest to control it. It usually wins though....


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello my pals, the weather is terrible. Sleety rain freezing cold and so windy. I came home from Stephens went to see Albert where my fingers were freezing putting new flowers on his grave, then went to Asda. Came home, put shopping away, had cottage pie for lunch then sat down and did sudokus from 2pm til 6pm. I put my fire lights on and it was very cherry in my chair, while the weather played with itself outside. We are supposed to be getting snow showers Tuesday. We shall see. Hope you all had a nice Sunday. Xx


Snap, exactly the same weather here and we're forecast snow on Tuesday as well, hopefully not a lot as we've got viewers in the afternoon. DH's car is white with snow at the moment but it's a freezing starry night outside now. We'll keep the home fires burning. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> But when people care about you they do notice and I truly hope that big black dog goes away soon love and hugs to you!


Ditto from me, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello my pals, the weather is terrible. Sleety rain freezing cold and so windy. I came home from Stephens went to see Albert where my fingers were freezing putting new flowers on his grave, then went to Asda. Came home, put shopping away, had cottage pie for lunch then sat down and did sudokus from 2pm til 6pm. I put my fire lights on and it was very cherry in my chair, while the weather played with itself outside. We are supposed to be getting snow showers Tuesday. We shall see. Hope you all had a nice Sunday. Xx


Glad you made it home safely in that awful weather and that you were also able to stop to see Albert and go to Asda. It sounds like you have had a nice relaxing afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Norwich has got a cathedral but we are a little way from it. xx


So has Guildford.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> So has Guildford.


Yes but we'll be in Norfolk at our next get together, actually Ely is about the same distance from where we will be. I think I went to Guildford Cathedral soon after in was finished. xx


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.
> 
> Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


Thinking of you Janet, not been as bad as you, but it is miserable. DD said to me this weekend that since I've been taking my pills I've been behaving like a child. I think I am about back to normal :sm08:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Janet, not been as bad as you, but it is miserable. DD said to me this weekend that since I've been taking my pills I've been behaving like a child. I think I am about back to normal :sm08:


Good to hear. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Okay anybody who does brioche please help how do you fix a dropped stitch?


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Okay anybody who does brioche please help how do you fix a dropped stitch?







Maybe this will help.


----------



## LondonChris

Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I’m going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things. 
I’m off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to ‘sort my head out’ I tknow it’s some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn’t have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I'm going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things.
> I'm off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to 'sort my head out' I tknow it's some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn't have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


Oh don't they have couches that is a disappointment, still if she's helping, even though you are sitting up, perhaps you'll forgo the couch. Hope Mr. B's scan helps to resolve his problems. xx


----------



## LondonChris

So do I , he’s getting in a state about going tomorrow. He must be the worse patient! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> So do I , he's getting in a state about going tomorrow. He must be the worse patient! Xx


No he's just being a man. xx :sm15:


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=UBOVRb_qAzI
> 
> Maybe this will help.


That's funny that is exactly the video I watched and fixed it!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Janet, not been as bad as you, but it is miserable. DD said to me this weekend that since I've been taking my pills I've been behaving like a child. I think I am about back to normal :sm08:


Great! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Okay anybody who does brioche please help how do you fix a dropped stitch?


I wish I could help, but I haven't ever dropped a stitch in brioche. Maybe tink back to the dropped stitch? :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I'm going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things.
> I'm off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to 'sort my head out' I tknow it's some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn't have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


Glad you had a good day in spite of the crutches. Having a big bag to wear sounds like a good plan. Hope all goes well for you and DH tomorrow.

I just spent 2+ hours shredding papers. Spent a few hours a couple of days ago shredding papers also. Better than packing and taking with. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> That's funny that is exactly the video I watched and fixed it!


Great!!! Success!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I'm going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things.
> I'm off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to 'sort my head out' I tknow it's some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn't have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


Will be thinking of you both tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
> Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


Sending many warm and healing hugs! I hope you get over it quickly! ☺xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Sending many warm and healing hugs! I hope you get over it quickly! ☺xxxooo


Thanks Pam. I've dosed myself up. Night night xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam. I've dosed myself up. Night night xx


Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> Good evening ladies, I have had an extremely weird 3 days. I woke feeling really great on friday, and was looking forward to meeting up with my friends at Spinning, and also doing enough to finish, or at the very worst, the majority of the remainder of the blanket, finished, but that didn't happen! I had taken my tablets, as I do every morning, and that is the last usual thing that happened. About 2 hows into my day, I began to feel very shakey, and lightheaded, but had no clue, why that would be happening, so I got D H to come and pick me up early, and I was home again by 12: 30; when I am usually there for another2 hours! Anyway, I continued to feel like C**P for the remainder of the day, but it was for too hot to breathe so I stayed up and watched some film that happened to be showing, and I was finally able to get to sleep from about 6:30 am yesterday .... which has now disrupted my fledgling sleep routine ... ! When I woke yesterday, I knew that I hadn't improved, despite the sleep I'd had (which wasn't a lot) but I expected to feel much better!
> 
> Yesterday continued in the same way as the previous day, with dizziness, and a feeling of physical instability, which is not a good feeling at all! So because of the way I was feeling, we did absolutely nothing, apart from resting!
> Glad you are not feeling better now. Good you figured out the problem so it is not repeated. I put my vitamins in a monthly planner. I know the day will come when I will wonder whether I took them or not. The planner hopefully will keep me from making a mistake. Then again some times I do not know what day it is. Seems my friends on Paradise like to confuse me.
> 
> Today we visited the 2DD's and their families, who live close to us. I absolutely love visiting the gk's, even when they have been little toads, because the cuddles make it all worth while! So while visiting DD4 & her family, her DH came out, and invited us to have breakfast ( crispy bbq'd bacon, and lovely soft bbq'd eggs) with them, and we accepted; and it was delicious.
> After breakfast, we visited DD3's family, for another beautiful visit.
> It wasn't until it was time to take my night medications, that I discovered what was happening to me, over the previous days, and it seems I had accidentally taken my pain relief medications much too close together, and had accidentally given myself a small overdose.
> 
> Since waking from a much needed sleep, I am feeling much better, and much more like myself, thankfully. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Don't panic about what I have put in this post, medications at the wrong time, wont happen again!????????????
> 
> I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. xoxoxo


Crazy what I wrote did not post. Glad you found out what the problem was. I am sure the day will come when I do not know whether I have taken my vitamins or not. I put them in a monthly planner in the hopes that does not happen.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
> Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


Hoping your cold is short lived. Nothing worse than hacking around when you have so many things to do.


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Janet, not been as bad as you, but it is miserable. DD said to me this weekend that since I've been taking my pills I've been behaving like a child. I think I am about back to normal :sm08:


I have been worrying about and missing your posts. It seems winter has hit a few of our members hard this year. Hoping longer days and pills, and doctors makes everyone feel better.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I'm going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things.
> I'm off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to 'sort my head out' I tknow it's some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn't have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


I do not carry a bag, but my pockets are always full of something. Saves me many steps every day.
Glad you have the doctor to "sort your head out." 
Sure hope this scan shows what is going on so it can be made right again.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.
> 
> Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


Janet, I felt you were suffering and tried to send encouraging messages. You are a wise educated woman and knew what to do to make it better. Throw the dog a bone and send him off on his own. Spring is on it's way and that will help everyone feel cheerier. 
Yes, spring is on it's way. It is -18 C and 10-14 inches of snow is predicted for tonight. xo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Janet, I felt you were suffering and tried to send encouraging messages. You are a wise educated woman and knew what to do to make it better. Throw the dog a bone and send him off on his own. Spring is on it's way and that will help everyone feel cheerier.
> Yes, spring is on it's way. It is -18 C and 10-14 inches of snow is predicted for tonight. xo


That is cold!!! And a lot of snow. How are you feeling this evening? xxxooo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> 13 miles is far enough, I guess but fortunately, there are so many ways to keep in touch these days! Would love to meet your other sister, what a laugh we would all have, what's her name? xxxx


Donna Jean, she's a hoot you'd love her . we need to get her on here, i know she'd love it. To get to Lisa 13 miles , 15 minutes is nothing really to us. Sweet pea is an hour away..now that sucks.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Isn't tea a clear liquid if milk isn't added, as in the cold sweet tea that you like?


Nope , it's s dark brewed black and orange peko tea. ???? and i love it.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh wow, that's beautiful, what is it? xxxx


58 Plymouth Belvedere ... Or "Christine" lol the only other woman he loves.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Good evening ladies, I have had an extremely weird 3 days. I woke feeling really great on friday, and was looking forward to meeting up with my friends at Spinning, and also doing enough to finish, or at the very worst, the majority of the remainder of the blanket, finished, but that didn't happen! I had taken my tablets, as I do every morning, and that is the last usual thing that happened. About 2 hows into my day, I began to feel very shakey, and lightheaded, but had no clue, why that would be happening, so I got D H to come and pick me up early, and I was home again by 12: 30; when I am usually there for another2 hours! Anyway, I continued to feel like C**P for the remainder of the day, but it was for too hot to breathe so I stayed up and watched some film that happened to be showing, and I was finally able to get to sleep from about 6:30 am yesterday .... which has now disrupted my fledgling sleep routine ... ! When I woke yesterday, I knew that I hadn't improved, despite the sleep I'd had (which wasn't a lot) but I expected to feel much better!
> 
> Yesterday continued in the same way as the previous day, with dizziness, and a feeling of physical instability, which is not a good feeling at all! So because of the way I was feeling, we did absolutely nothing, apart from resting!
> 
> Today we visited the 2DD's and their families, who live close to us. I absolutely love visiting the gk's, even when they have been little toads, because the cuddles make it all worth while! So while visiting DD4 & her family, her DH came out, and invited us to have breakfast ( crispy bbq'd bacon, and lovely soft bbq'd eggs) with them, and we accepted; and it was delicious.
> After breakfast, we visited DD3's family, for another beautiful visit.
> It wasn't until it was time to take my night medications, that I discovered what was happening to me, over the previous days, and it seems I had accidentally taken my pain relief medications much too close together, and had accidentally given myself a small overdose.
> 
> Since waking from a much needed sleep, I am feeling much better, and much more like myself, thankfully. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Don't panic about what I have put in this post, medications at the wrong time, wont happen again!????????????
> 
> I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. xoxoxo


I'm so glad your okay and figured it out before anything worse could happen ! ????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> You are one very lucky girl.


i really truly am blessed . Even when things are hard , i try to remember just how blessed i really am.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Very nice. Is it a fuel guzzler?


No not really. He has two now. Idk if he'll combine them to make one Christine car or make two. A couple came by here the other day and told him they had at least two truck loads of parts he could have.
We shall see if they actually show up. If y'all don't know the reference to the movie Christine... Give me a sec and I'll upload a pic.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I suspect that our use of the word bank is actually short for embankment and we got too lazy to say it in full. But as Shakespeare used the short version it would have travelled to America.


That is a great explanation. I knew the word "embankment", but never actually knew what it was associated to, but with Australia, it just travelled across with everyone who came here, regardless Why, or how, they came! our English teachers were good, but I sometimes wonder if they chose the right language to teach in our schools! Perhaps it would have been better to have been teaching a local Language, next to the English language; but that wasn't acceptable in the 60's!????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.
> 
> Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


I see you and i know. 
I do my best to be invisible to most people. I try to be present in the lives of people i love , but that black dog has been my faithful companion since childhood. I do remind myself how good i have things. But it has little to do with my life and more to do with who i am. 
Not saying things in my life didn't contribute.
I don't think about my impact on others. My eyes were opened recently.
I've said before that I've been called intimidating . Maybe that is why most won't or don't tell me things.
My dd told me recently though that I'm a totally different person than i was before i got injured.
And that she misses the old me. 
I guess we hide or try to hide that something is wrong... And those around us that know us best know we are hiding. I suppose that makes it hard for them to say anything. 
If you ever want to talk about number three . . . you can pm me. 
Love you my darling friend.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> You are not alone. I struggle too sometimes when there is no reason for it. But I think I can only stay down so long then the only way is up. It's a terrible feeling. But I try my hardest to control it. It usually wins though....


Love you, your such a darling lady????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm so glad your okay and figured it out before anything worse could happen ! ????


So am I, I was actually getting ready to ask DH to take me upto A&E, cos I felt so awful, but then I went to take my tabs, and one box was in the wrong place. That is the only way I knew!????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Judi, but I must refine my spinning skills. I am good at lumps and bumps need to get a lighter drop spindle to see if I can produce some finer yarn. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> That won't take you long to achieve, most of my yarn is almost lace weight now, but I want it to be much thicker, so that it doesn't take so long to makeup! I use a double peddle wheel, and I have recently purchased an electric wheel, for when my legs have too much pain! My coordination doesn't work well with a spindle! ???? :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that it would probably be better for me to ply my yarn more than once, to get a thicker yarn, rather than trying to achieve a thick spin; otherwise I probably wouldn't be too happy with the resulting yarn. I put the fineness of my first spun yarn, down to my long sight, as everything that is up close to me, looks much bigger, than what I am trying to achieve. So I just keep experimenting, which is what this is what it is all about, isn't it?????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lovely morning to you all.
> It is a frigid -2 Celsius . To all you early risers ... It's cold ! Go back to bed.
> I shall be taking that advice myself and going back to sleep. I'm not sure why I'm awake in the first place this time of day. . . it's 6am here. I never have been a morning person. I would much rather watch the sun go down than watch the sun rise.
> Dh will be going to help work on the house for dd1 today. I look forward to seeing pictures ???? so excited. The landlord is laying new carpet, a new window in the kitchen, and a new refrigerator and countertop.
> I'm nervous about it all. I guess we will have to just wait and see.
> I did work on my mosaic scarf yesterday, my hands have been swelling so i didn't get to do it for long. That's the plan for today, plus some hats lol.
> 
> Josephine i forgot to say how lovely your spinning and weaving turned out. You always do such a beautiful job. ????
> Love and hugs all ! Xoxo


Ange, When do they move in, or has that happened already? I know you will be so happy & excited about your DD living so close to you!????????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Ange, When do they move in, or has that happened already? I know you will be so happy & excited about your DD living so close to you!????????????


Suppose to be on the 5th of February. Their van has apparently bit the dust, her dh was stranded in the cold for about 6 hours. A homeless couple in a car put him on the hood at the wee hours of 2am and drove him to McDonald's . They also gave him curtains to stay warm as the McDonald's wasn't open for a few minutes and wouldn't let him in. The homeless couple that drove him had all of their possessions in the car..thus the ride on the hood. No room for him in the car. I thought it was the kindest act I've heard in a long time. To give him curtains for warmth because it's all they could do. . i wish i could find them and thank them.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Well the sun is shining but I'm sits cold. Just going to pop into my neighbour, he dad died a couple of days ago, such a lovely man. Got GS F coming ng up soon as his big b o is going to a party. GS F has started nursery, goes every afternoon & loves it. He has started with his friend who s a year older. He is still not really toilet trained so she has been taking him off to the toilet. Their teacher found him in there the other afternoon with Bronwyn standing guard!


So what was the result of that discovery? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Are you sure spring will soon be here? If it were not so cold out I would go to the doctor today. This is day 6 of this awful gunk. *Stopped reading Mr. Google. If you search long enough you are sure to find something to scare you*.
> The sun is out we have food, water, and heat. We are fortunate. I keep thinking of the unfortunates that are homeless.


I. banned one of my dd's from Google, when she was pregnant with the twins, because she called me one night, totally terrified by something she had read on google. Her DTH had also tried to stop her doing searches on Google, but only mum had the authority to stop her! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has made me a couple of lighter drop spindles. Using two old spinning tops and a couple of chopsticks. Got quite a collection now. All home made


they are looking good, can hardly wait to see the results. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> At least yours has got an excuse for being grumpy, mine is just grumpy dull stop at the moment, every time I suggest something I get my head bitten off, keeping my mouth shut from now on. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Definitely not a happy way to live! :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm thinking the farmer would find his sheep had been sheared if it were me. It's a job to do for sure, but one by one they would start returning naked as little Jay birds!
> Fair compensation i think ! But not in this cold weather. .. Spring ? Maybe ever trim them up with some funny doo's !


That might get him interested in fixing his fence. Arm, they are getting free food, so he is saving on feed! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I am not sure if i told all of you. I have the sweetest sister in the world ! I got more presents today. Some from me and a big early birthday present from Lisa.
> I LOOOOVE it ????????????


Lovely presents, you have definitely got a beautiful sister! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I bought from a farmer who didn't know he had a Shetland flock, I tried not to get too excited... and continued to receive his fleeces for the next 5 years for free. Much nicer than the Dorset flock I was used to.


You were one fortunate person, for gelling such lovely fleece for free, for that long! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> And from me too Jinx. Healing hugs. Xxxx


from me also Jinx. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The prices have sure gone up on these, I always wanted to get this set. $142 US now. John could have made these easily. You don't really need a lathe.


They, look easy enough for you to make them. The lathe is simple enough to use, the only thing you would need to do, is to make practice pieces first, then when you are satisfied withyour result, begin making your final piece!

Now I am waiting to see what you come up with, something totally useful, or something intricate? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Not sure. Will have to check that all out and see what grows there. Planning to get big pots for flowers, though. :sm02: xxxooo


Check out the indigenous plants, and other plants that don't need a lot of water! There will be lots of plants suitable for the area, justa little different to whatyou may be used to! There are people in the main town near me, who have beautiful, lush green garden, but also have huge water bills, which you really don't want to have, if you can help it!
When we firesh moved into this house, the previous owners had grown a Tropical garden, using, plants that needed a huge amount of water, and their final water bill was sent to us. It gave us a heck of a shock, as we had never had a bill as high as that one; and we dec idied that we would never have one. We took out all of the tropical, and high water usage plants out, and prepared to plant drought resistant, and other water thrifty plants, and we have always had low water bills, except when we had an unnoticed leak, and that was a huge shock! Have fun planning your garden, there are many beautiful And land Plants, just check the other gardens in the region, and hopefully one can't go wrong! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I need to go "throw something together for dinner" as I didn't take anything out of the freezer.
> Have a cozy evening Josephine! hugs xoxox


I sometimes get the urge to throw something together for a meal, but I only ever get to do that occasionally; but I don't mind. I tend to make desserts more often than the main part of the meal, but then I have been known to totally forget that I was cooking something!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a windy Wales, still dry at the moment but judging by the sky that won't last. Woke up to a dusting of snow so the temperature has dropped again. No sign of any sheep in the garden yet, long may it last. Don't intend to do much today as tomorrow I will have to clean the house through for our viewers on Tuesday. I know I must try and get the house in tip top shape but have lost all enthusiasm for showing viewers around. Let's all have a peaceful, restful Sunday. xx


Surely something must go right for you soon! I still have one pair of fingers crossed for you, and when those fingers get tired, I just change the fingers! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Sunday


The poem, and the mental pictures, are brilliant! I might even have a drink tonight! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Substitute the wine with TM and totally agree. xx :sm24:


Yes, my drink at this time, is a nicely flavoured Mead, and it depends on the flavour, whether I drink straight, or with lemonade; but it has to be a specific lemonade!

I would really like to get some Mead from UK, just to see ifthere is any difference in the base Mead, but tha looks like it might be a pipe dream of mine!????????☺


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Jinx my dear i would hibernate with you anytime lol.PI'm afraid I'm becoming quite a recluse. I don't often leave the house. Not even for sewing circle. I've only been once all year lol????
> 
> It's tragic isn't it.. I've worked hard to make my little nest here and now i don't want to leave it.
> Every winter dh talks about how insane it is to live in this cold,and how he wants to move to Florida.
> Every summer he complains it's too hot and not fit to live .here. Every hurricane he says he's glad we don't live in Florida.
> MEN !
> Babies, cars and opening jars. That's what they are good for. LOL.
> Not really, i love mine to pieces but they can be infuriating can't they.





London Girl said:


> You do make me laugh love!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I quite like hibernating also, but I shall go to my groups, because I know how importantit is not to become isolated, as we get older. I like being in my own company, and actually geta little annoyed, when I get disturbed at home, especially if the visitors are exceptionally LOUD. I don't know what is wrong with my ears, but excessive noise actually causes me pain. I don't tell the children off, when they are very loud inside, but if it isn't too hot, I will send them outside to be noisy, and play! They will eventually learn that Grandma doesn't like noise! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Hi my name is Angela , and I'm addicted to tea.
> I've been tea free for 8 months. My doc told me i should only drink clear liquids after the pneumonia.
> So i drink sprite lol.
> But oh i miss my tea !


I think your doctor is crazy! Tea is a clear leaud, unless you drink it with milk added! These teas are more herbal, or front teas, and no sugar is required. Is Twining Tea available in your shops?


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> i could go for a nice sweet Moscato right now ???????? cheers ????


Isn't Moscata a clear liquid?
Go for it, I don't think one drink will hurt you! xoxoxo ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you're ok now. Take care xxx


Thanks, I have a setup now, so that I can see at a glance, whether or not I have taken my evening medications. I stopped using the Webster Packs, because the Chemist was stuffing me around. It should be easy going now! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Lots of different varieties are there. xxxooo


Yes there are, and most of them (I think) have such beautiful flowers, that are so different to the more known flowers. My D H is looking to increase the number of species of Cacti that he has, while I want to increase our shade trees, especially close to the house!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They sound interesting and I think Twinings is a British company, in fact they have a flagship store in London so I might investigate those!! xxx


I love them, I don't have to wait for the water to heat up, and there is no need to add sugar! So that is two big pluses, for me, the third one is that the bitter taste of black tea, is not present! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you're okay and that you were able to figure out what had happened. Kind of scary. xxxooo


It was a bit scary, when I didn't know what was wrong, but as soon as I saw the pink filigree on the walls, I knew what was wrong, so I left the medications alone last night, so I am back on track again now! ????????


----------



## Xiang

[quotelinkan]Hi my name is Angela , and I'm addicted to tea. 
I've been tea free for 8 months. My doc told me i should only drink clear liquids after the pneumonia.
So i drink sprite lol.
But oh i miss my tea ![/quote]



London Girl said:


> Isn't tea a clear liquid if milk isn't added, as in the cold sweet tea that you like?


My thought exactly!!!. Besides, did your doc say that you had to stop drinking tea, for the rest of your life?????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't think I could ever call my house pristine, as you know with beams you can never move all the dust so don't even bother trying. No rats, that I know of, but looking up in my den the hoarder label definitely fits.
> 
> The weather has thrown every thing at us so far today, we've had wind, rain, sun, hail, sleet and snow so far today, now having a mini-blizzard. Stupid DH is out sweeping the workshop it's freezing out there but I'm not saying anything.
> 
> The farmer has been up and down the lane looking for his lost sheep, the ones I think he's missing are the ones that got into the field across the road and are mingling with the sheep already there (not his). I'm sat in front of the fire knitting and intend to stay here. xxxx


He might learn to keep his sheep in their own yard, so that they know where their paddock ends!
:sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers and toes crossed,,not sure I could cross anything else on me though. I always got yelled at for crossing my eyes "if you keep doing that, they will stay that way"!


I have never been able to cross my eyes, even though most of my siblings seemed to be able to!????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed for you! The inspection on the house in Arizona came back with all kinds of things that will have to be addressed (very thorough inspector, which is not a bad thing). So we'll have to get that all sorted out this week and hope he'll work with us on getting it all resolved. I hate having everything up in the air all the time!!! I'll just keep packing, because one way or the other we have to be out of here in 5 weeks. Scary time. xxxooo


I hope the present own comes to the party, with the issues that need fixing!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The best thing about tea is that it should be drunk hot.


No, I have to disagree there, I have been drinking iced tea since I was a small child, and living in a reasonably hot climate, it is a great way to drink tea. I just love iced tea, & have been making it since my children were very young, and they likeit also! ☺☺


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh don't they have couches that is a disappointment, still if she's helping, even though you are sitting up, perhaps you'll forgo the couch. Hope Mr. B's scan helps to resolve his problems. xx


From me also, Chris!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
> Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


Mint always sleeps where I sleep, even when her real mum is home! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Crazy what I wrote did not post. Glad you found out what the problem was. I am sure the day will come when I do not know whether I have taken my vitamins or not. I put them in a monthly planner in the hopes that does not happen.


hahaha ......... If it was only vitamins, there wouldn't have been a problem, the excess would have just been excreted. ......... hahaha


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Donna Jean, she's a hoot you'd love her . we need to get her on here, i know she'd love it. To get to Lisa 13 miles , 15 minutes is nothing really to us. Sweet pea is an hour away..now that sucks.


In the whole scheme of things though, she is still close enough fora visit. I am so lucky, in that all T of any dg d's are within 15 minutes of us, so If their muis need us, it doesn't take long to get there!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Nope , it's s dark brewed black and orange peko tea. ???? and i love it.


But did you add milk to it? If you didn't, then technically you have a CLEAR liquid, even if you can't see through it! ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm so glad your okay and figured it out before anything worse could happen ! ????


Thanks. ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
> Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


Hope it clears up soon. I like the way Mr. P goes into the other room, if I get a cold I get banished to the guest room, come to think of it, if DH gets a cold I still end up in the guest room. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Fingers crossed for you! The inspection on the house in Arizona came back with all kinds of things that will have to be addressed (very thorough inspector, which is not a bad thing). So we'll have to get that all sorted out this week and hope he'll work with us on getting it all resolved. I hate having everything up in the air all the time!!! I'll just keep packing, because one way or the other we have to be out of here in 5 weeks. Scary time. xxxooo


You need more help from Ric, he loves it when "Everything's up in the air"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a real good thing on the buyer's side. Hoping you get it all resolved and have a seller ready to be reasonable and work with you. Our last bit to do is set for next week. The electrician will be here today to determine what needs to be done. I'm sure it will be less than the $2500 the buyer wanted, but she has accepted that the work be done instead.


I hope you get a nice surprise and it is a _lot_ less that that!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Speaking of phone calls, Were placed our Sedan type of car, with an SUV, and we forgot to shift our insurance over to the new car, :sm06: so we have been happily driving to & from Adelaide, a few times, along with day trips to other interesting locations within our vicinity. I only realised that we had no cover, while I was sorting through our finances, but as we have a Public Holiday tomorrow, for Australia Day, I amunable to remedy the situation, until Tuesday! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


Oops, easily done! Glad you didn't have to make a claim!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It's all fixable, but we need to find out if the seller is willing to do the fixes or lower the price enough for us to get them done. That's what we'll be dealing with this week. xxxooo


Good luck love, hope they play fair!! xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Mine too. Maybe we should go there next. When we first started our little trips it seemed to always be cathedral cities.


I'm in!! Maybe you could organise it Janet? xxxx : :sm24: :sm17: :sm20:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was dreading this morning after the weather report was heavy rain. We had our Holocaust Memorial service this morning in the local gardens, tying messages on the memorial tree. In the event the sun was shining and the sky was blue - typical Worthing. The wind was biting though. To make things even nicer we went for coffee with the High Sheriff, her husband, the Mayor and his wife and one of the Deputy Lord Lieutenants. The cafe in the Gardens is lovely.


What a lovely way to remember! x


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Two comments made to me this week have given me pause. Three actually but I can't discuss that one! The first was from a delightful 11-year-old, the twins' best friend, whom I have been collecting with them every Thursday for a few weeks. I was driving her home and she was trying to ring her father on her mobile. He was not answering. She then turned it off, saying that she knew it put me off driving because it did to her father. I assured her that I did not mind as I did not find it distracting. Her response was 'yes, but you never mind anything do you?' I confess that not a lot does, only people and creatures getting hurt.
> 
> Today four people whom I have not seen since Armed Forces Weekend in June, including Caroline the HS, asked if I was better as I had very obviously been very ill at that time, and looked as if I was heading for a breakdown. I had to admit that it had happened, severely, the minute it was over, and I am still struggling with the big black dog following me. I hadn't thought anybody had noticed.


Isn't it nice when people care enough to notice this stuff? I'm hoping that with the coming of Spring, the black dog will happily run away to the beach and you will never see him again. I'm happy to say that my scruffy little black mutt has gone for a long holiday!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello my pals, the weather is terrible. Sleety rain freezing cold and so windy. I came home from Stephens went to see Albert where my fingers were freezing putting new flowers on his grave, then went to Asda. Came home, put shopping away, had cottage pie for lunch then sat down and did sudokus from 2pm til 6pm. I put my fire lights on and it was very cherry in my chair, while the weather played with itself outside. We are supposed to be getting snow showers Tuesday. We shall see. Hope you all had a nice Sunday. Xx


Hi Susan, we have also been forecast with snow, I really must bring the snow shovel up from the garage!! Stay warm love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> You are not alone. I struggle too sometimes when there is no reason for it. But I think I can only stay down so long then the only way is up. It's a terrible feeling. But I try my hardest to control it. It usually wins though....


I'm sure mine is seasonal but pretty awful when it settles and I am not one to let on, which probably makes it worse. I went for help this year but I think it was already on the wane, had four weeks of meds and am fine now, I think you have to remember that it _will_ go, as it has done before and just try and ride it out! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Snap, exactly the same weather here and we're forecast snow on Tuesday as well, hopefully not a lot as we've got viewers in the afternoon. DH's car is white with snow at the moment but it's a freezing starry night outside now. We'll keep the home fires burning. xx :sm09:


My, KP is so SLOW this morning!! I think they will appreciate how warm and cosy it is when the weather is rough, bake some cookies or something to give a lovely aroma!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but we'll be in Norfolk at our next get together, actually Ely is about the same distance from where we will be. I think I went to Guildford Cathedral soon after in was finished. xx


I went to Ely cathedral with my sister when we were doing some family research, it's beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Eventually good morning from a fairly bright but cold Wales. I'm done for the day, made DH's breakfast, relit the fire which had gone out again, made a curry for dinner and half for the freezer, dusted and hoovered down through, apart from the kitchen and lounge which will be done tomorrow and caught up on here. Not doing anything else today. DH? He went and got his paper and a few odds and ends from the shop, came home, made his coffee and is reading his paper. Oh well he'll have a surprise in a minute, I've left the toilets for him to clean. Hope you're all having a better day than I am so far but intend to remedy that by having a knitting afternoon. xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you Janet, not been as bad as you, but it is miserable. DD said to me this weekend that since I've been taking my pills I've been behaving like a child. I think I am about back to normal :sm08:


Great news, sounds like we're all turning a corner!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I'm going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things.
> I'm off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to 'sort my head out' I tknow it's some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn't have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


I hope that all goes well Chris and that you and DH can find some answers!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> My, KP is so SLOW this morning!! I think they will appreciate how warm and cosy it is when the weather is rough, bake some cookies or something to give a lovely aroma!! xxxx


Not going that far but at least the curry I've done today will not linger until tomorrow. I've wondered if we should show them round the garden first as they always turn up in a nice warm car. Get them cold then bring them in. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
> Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


Awww, so sorry for you, do whatever makes you feel better and I hope it works wonders!! Healing hugs! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Donna Jean, she's a hoot you'd love her . we need to get her on here, i know she'd love it. To get to Lisa 13 miles , 15 minutes is nothing really to us. Sweet pea is an hour away..now that sucks.


Oh wow, I thought SP was very near you!! Always close in thought though, as are all your chicks, I know!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> 58 Plymouth Belvedere ... Or "Christine" lol the only other woman he loves.


Of course it is, I realised soon after I posted that!! She's starting to look very beautiful and DH must be so excited to be working on her!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> No not really. He has two now. Idk if he'll combine them to make one Christine car or make two. A couple came by here the other day and told him they had at least two truck loads of parts he could have.
> We shall see if they actually show up. If y'all don't know the reference to the movie Christine... Give me a sec and I'll upload a pic.


Absolutely gorgeous!! I really hope those guys turn up with the parts, that would be a great help!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EST and -28'C (-18'F). Snow is beginning at lunchtime with winds, and it will continue overnight. So messy commute this afternoon and tomorrow morning. I have a bag packed.
We had snow over the weekend as well. At one point I looked out and it looked like a full blizzard.
I lost a pair of Chiagoo tips over the weekend. I put them in my pocket instead of putting them back in the case. Lucky for me, my LYS had some tips of the right size behind the counter. Whenever I empty my pockets when I'm doing laundry, I always have stitch markers and cable needles in them. I'm not sure where I lost the tips. I just hope they turn up sometime. I don't mind extra tips.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Not going that far but at least the curry I've done today will not linger until tomorrow. I've wondered if we should show them round the garden first as they always turn up in a nice warm car. Get them cold then bring them in. xxxx


That would make your home seem warmer and more cozy.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yes, my drink at this time, is a nicely flavoured Mead, and it depends on the flavour, whether I drink straight, or with lemonade; but it has to be a specific lemonade!
> 
> I would really like to get some Mead from UK, just to see ifthere is any difference in the base Mead, but tha looks like it might be a pipe dream of mine!????????☺


I would send you some but I suspect I would have a problem with customs.Maybe have a look online and see if a company would ship some out to you at a reasonable cost?


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it clears up soon. I like the way Mr. P goes into the other room, if I get a cold I get banished to the guest room, come to think of it, if DH gets a cold I still end up in the guest room. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Thanks Jacky, even Bentley went in the guest room, Good job really as I was a bit restless last night and would have disturbed them. Don't feel too bad today, just going to take it very easy for a few days. x


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Eventually good morning from a fairly bright but cold Wales. I'm done for the day, made DH's breakfast, relit the fire which had gone out again, made a curry for dinner and half for the freezer, dusted and hoovered down through, apart from the kitchen and lounge which will be done tomorrow and caught up on here. Not doing anything else today. DH? He went and got his paper and a few odds and ends from the shop, came home, made his coffee and is reading his paper. Oh well he'll have a surprise in a minute, I've left the toilets for him to clean. Hope you're all having a better day than I am so far but intend to remedy that by having a knitting afternoon. xx


A full day already. Good for you for leaving him the toilets. My SIL always left cleaning the oven to my brother. 
It sounds like you are all ready for your viewers.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not going that far but at least the curry I've done today will not linger until tomorrow. I've wondered if we should show them round the garden first as they always turn up in a nice warm car. Get them cold then bring them in. xxxx


Could be a good ploy!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, we have also been forecast with snow, I really must bring the snow shovel up from the garage!! Stay warm love!! xxxx


The snow that we had this weekend blew all the way across the porch to the front door. I wish I had left a shovel on the porch to dig my way out.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it clears up soon. I like the way Mr. P goes into the other room, if I get a cold I get banished to the guest room, come to think of it, if DH gets a cold I still end up in the guest room. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Then I hope your guest room is nice.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, Not that I am going anywhere today. Going to have a couple of days staying in the warm, dosing myself up and getting rid of this cold. I think I have enough things to keep me busy while I sit in my chair. Thank goodness this cold came now and not at the end of the week as it's Friday our WI go away for our craft week end.

I cancelled Creative Chaos this morning and immediately one of the other girls volunteered to host it. It's so nice having such a great group around.

Hope the rest of you are all ok. Happy Monday xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> In the whole scheme of things though, she is still close enough fora visit. I am so lucky, in that all T of any dg d's are within 15 minutes of us, so If their muis need us, it doesn't take long to get there!


I'm in Canada. My closest relative is close, over an hour away. All my other relatives are farther. We email a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> No, I have to disagree there, I have been drinking iced tea since I was a small child, and living in a reasonably hot climate, it is a great way to drink tea. I just love iced tea, & have been making it since my children were very young, and they likeit also! ☺☺


I don't like boiling hot tea. Timmy's here in Canada, has the ability to make tea hotter than the boiling point, something about pressurized water. In the winter I stick the cup of Timmy's tea in a snowbank to cool it to the point where I can drink it.
My other drink of choice is iced tea, but not the southern sweet iced tea (Sorry Linky) I like my iced tea with a little lemon.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Hi my name is Angela , and I'm addicted to tea.
> I've been tea free for 8 months. My doc told me i should only drink clear liquids after the pneumonia.
> So i drink sprite lol.
> But oh i miss my tea !





London Girl said:


> Isn't tea a clear liquid if milk isn't added, as in the cold sweet tea that you like?





Xiang said:


> My thought exactly!!!. Besides, did your doc say that you had to stop drinking tea, for the rest of your life?????????


I couldn't survive without tea.
Angela, do you have Mountain Dew cans near you. My DD tells me there is more caffeine in Mountain Dew than in tea.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Then I hope your guest room is nice.


I quite like it actually, ask June or Josephine, the outlook is lovely over the back garden. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It was a bit scary, when I didn't know what was wrong, but as soon as I saw the pink filigree on the walls, I knew what was wrong, so I left the medications alone last night, so I am back on track again now! ????????


That is scary. Mum has also overmedicated when she forgot that she had already taken her medication and took it again. If someone invents a medicine robot that stores medicine and only gives it out on schedule, I'd try to buy one. She never listens to me when I say she's already taken her medication.
I'm glad that you figured out the problem quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> They sound interesting and I think Twinings is a British company, in fact they have a flagship store in London so I might investigate those!! xxx





Xiang said:


> I love them, I don't have to wait for the water to heat up, and there is no need to add sugar! So that is two big pluses, for me, the third one is that the bitter taste of black tea, is not present! ????????????


We don't have the Twinings cold brew here. Amazon.ca only has a mint flavoured Twinings cold brew, but David's Tea has a couple flavours of cold brew tea. I like their orange and passion fruit cold brew tea.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I quite like hibernating also, but I shall go to my groups, because I know how importantit is not to become isolated, as we get older. I like being in my own company, and actually geta little annoyed, when I get disturbed at home, especially if the visitors are exceptionally LOUD. I don't know what is wrong with my ears, but excessive noise actually causes me pain. I don't tell the children off, when they are very loud inside, but if it isn't too hot, I will send them outside to be noisy, and play! They will eventually learn that Grandma doesn't like noise! :sm06: :sm06:


Little girl squeals! That's a sound I try to run away from. I know they are having fun, but it hurts my ears.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I quite like it actually, ask June or Josephine, the outlook is lovely over the back garden. xx


That does sound nice. You'll have to get "sick" more often. :sm01: :sm17: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> That is scary. Mum has also overmedicated when she forgot that she had already taken her medication and took it again. If someone invents a medicine robot that stores medicine and only gives it out on schedule, I'd try to buy one. She never listens to me when I say she's already taken her medication.
> I'm glad that you figured out the problem quickly.


Perhaps you need something like an automatic cat feeder that releases them on a timer. Not sure they make them for humans. Just a a quick look and they are available, whether they would be suitable or not needs more looking into. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, Not that I am going anywhere today. Going to have a couple of days staying in the warm, dosing myself up and getting rid of this cold. I think I have enough things to keep me busy while I sit in my chair. Thank goodness this cold came now and not at the end of the week as it's Friday our WI go away for our craft week end.
> 
> I cancelled Creative Chaos this morning and immediately one of the other girls volunteered to host it. It's so nice having such a great group around.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are all ok. Happy Monday xxx


Put on extra blankets and try to sweat it out. I hope you are feeling better soon.
Happy sniffly Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz

They are starting to cancel school buses here. The weather is fine right now, but they don't want to have kids in buses when the storm hits. I remember being stranded in a farmhouse when our schoolbus got stuck in a drift.
I'm going to head out now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope it clears up soon. I like the way Mr. P goes into the other room, if I get a cold I get banished to the guest room, come to think of it, if DH gets a cold I still end up in the guest room. xx :sm16: :sm16:


My D H doesn't like me leaving our room, even when I was extremedy ill with a case of the flue, he stayed beside me for the entire 3 weeks, he actually thought that I was getting ready to leave him! When he told me that, I felt dreadful, because that is one thing I have never thought of doing. I was also really worried about him, because I thought he would end up very ill himself, but he didn't get sick at all! I was very surprised at that, because I thought that I would be looking after him, by the end of the first week. Oh, and I was VERY happy that he didn't get sick, because that would have meant that I would have been almost totally confined to home! That would not have been a good thing, either!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope you get a nice surprise and it is a _lot_ less that that!! xxx


Same from me, also!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oops, easily done! Glad you didn't have to make a claim!! xxx


Oh yes, that goes double for me!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Isn't it nice when people care enough to notice this stuff? I'm hoping that with the coming of Spring, the black dog will happily run away to the beach and you will never see him again. I'm happy to say that my scruffy little black mutt has gone for a long holiday!! xxxxxxx


Mine seems to have found another home, also!,


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I would send you some but I suspect I would have a problem with customs.Maybe have a look online and see if a company would ship some out to you at a reasonable cost?


Now that is not a bad idea, I might look into that. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like boiling hot tea. Timmy's here in Canada, has the ability to make tea hotter than the boiling point, something about pressurized water. In the winter I stick the cup of Timmy's tea in a snowbank to cool it to the point where I can drink it.
> My other drink of choice is iced tea, but not the southern sweet iced tea (Sorry Linky) I like my iced tea with a little lemon.


That is similar to the iced tea that mum used to make for us!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I couldn't survive without tea.
> Angela, do you have Mountain Dew cans near you. My DD tells me there is more caffeine in Mountain Dew than in tea.


I have heard that too, Mav!


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Suppose to be on the 5th of February. Their van has apparently bit the dust, her dh was stranded in the cold for about 6 hours. A homeless couple in a car put him on the hood at the wee hours of 2am and drove him to McDonald's . They also gave him curtains to stay warm as the McDonald's wasn't open for a few minutes and wouldn't let him in. The homeless couple that drove him had all of their possessions in the car..thus the ride on the hood. No room for him in the car. I thought it was the kindest act I've heard in a long time. To give him curtains for warmth because it's all they could do. . i wish i could find them and thank them.[/quo
> 
> It is such an uplifting story. Glad he was safe and able to get warm. Pray the homeless couple are able to get back on their feet and do not have to continue to live in their car.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That is scary. Mum has also overmedicated when she forgot that she had already taken her medication and took it again. If someone invents a medicine robot that stores medicine and only gives it out on schedule, I'd try to buy one. She never listens to me when I say she's already taken her medication.
> I'm glad that you figured out the problem quickly.


For me, that is quite easy to do, once I get that one symptom of Hallucinations, I know exactly what I have done, but if I didn't have that symptom, then I don't really know if it would be as easy to work it out! Now I just have to take that particular medication with the correct time interval, then every thing will be fine! ????????


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I think your doctor is crazy! Tea is a clear leaud, unless you drink it with milk added! These teas are more herbal, or front teas, and no sugar is required. Is Twining Tea available in your shops?


I agree plain tea is a clear liquid.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Little girl squeals! That's a sound I try to run away from. I know they are having fun, but it hurts my ears.


Exactly, I actually don't have the callia, dedicated to that pitch of sound, and I am assuming that makes the high pitched sound hurts my ears, I haven't got any other explanation for it! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Well that is all from me for now, as I am considering heading for bed; althoughI'm not sure if Iam tired enough yet! ???? 
Have a great day, Good night for now!????????????


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> They are starting to cancel school buses here. The weather is fine right now, but they don't want to have kids in buses when the storm hits. I remember being stranded in a farmhouse when our schoolbus got stuck in a drift.
> I'm going to head out now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Wise move cancelling school before the weather gets horrid. If a snow storm was predicted when my kids were young I turned off the alarm and kept them home. I see no reason to put the buses on the road with our most precious cargo when the weather is frightful.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Mine seems to have found another home, also!,


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Check out the indigenous plants, and other plants that don't need a lot of water! There will be lots of plants suitable for the area, justa little different to whatyou may be used to! There are people in the main town near me, who have beautiful, lush green garden, but also have huge water bills, which you really don't want to have, if you can help it!
> When we firesh moved into this house, the previous owners had grown a Tropical garden, using, plants that needed a huge amount of water, and their final water bill was sent to us. It gave us a heck of a shock, as we had never had a bill as high as that one; and we dec idied that we would never have one. We took out all of the tropical, and high water usage plants out, and prepared to plant drought resistant, and other water thrifty plants, and we have always had low water bills, except when we had an unnoticed leak, and that was a huge shock! Have fun planning your garden, there are many beautiful And land Plants, just check the other gardens in the region, and hopefully one can't go wrong! ????????


That is all exactly right. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope the present own comes to the party, with the issues that need fixing!


Thank you, me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You need more help from Ric, he loves it when "Everything's up in the air"! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


He sure seems to. He's been busy getting stuff sorted and packed or tossed in the shop. I'll be heading out there one of these days to help him out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good luck love, hope they play fair!! xx


Thanks, me, too! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my white quiet little corner of the world. Weather forecast was for 10 to 14 inches. We got a lot less. Hard to tell as there is a strong wind blowing. Hoping I can keep Mr. Wonderful indoors today. He loves to be outside plowing snow.
In the past I made him an 1898 hat and this is the first year he has actually used it. This week I made him a cowl to keep his nose and mouth covered. However when the temperature is -18 C it is too cold for an old man to be outdoors no matter what he is wearing.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky, even Bentley went in the guest room, Good job really as I was a bit restless last night and would have disturbed them. Don't feel too bad today, just going to take it very easy for a few days. x


Glad you don't feel too bad today, but good plan to take it easy the next few days. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> They are starting to cancel school buses here. The weather is fine right now, but they don't want to have kids in buses when the storm hits. I remember being stranded in a farmhouse when our schoolbus got stuck in a drift.
> I'm going to head out now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Stay safe as you travel today and tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Hoping you get rid of the cold quickly. Right now around my chair I have a humidifier, box of tissues, my purmist, medicine, water, fan, thermometer etc. Oops almost forgot got enough yarn, needles, and hooks to last the rest of the year. 
Happy Monday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, Not that I am going anywhere today. Going to have a couple of days staying in the warm, dosing myself up and getting rid of this cold. I think I have enough things to keep me busy while I sit in my chair. Thank goodness this cold came now and not at the end of the week as it's Friday our WI go away for our craft week end.
> 
> I cancelled Creative Chaos this morning and immediately one of the other girls volunteered to host it. It's so nice having such a great group around.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are all ok. Happy Monday xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning from my white quiet little corner of the world. Weather forecast was for 10 to 14 inches. We got a lot less. Hard to tell as there is a strong wind blowing. Hoping I can keep Mr. Wonderful indoors today. He loves to be outside plowing snow.
> In the past I made him an 1898 hat and this is the first year he has actually used it. This week I made him a cowl to keep his nose and mouth covered. However when the temperature is -18 C it is too cold for an old man to be outdoors no matter what he is wearing.


Try telling mine that. They know best, so they think. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Put on extra blankets and try to sweat it out. I hope you are feeling better soon.
> Happy sniffly Monday.


Been sitting with blanket on my lap drinking loads of homey and lemon xx


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Exactly, I actually don't have the *cilia*, dedicated to that pitch of sound, and I am assuming that makes the high pitched sound hurts my ears, I haven't got any other explanation for it! ????????


cilia - tiny hairs inside the Cochlear, which is in the inner ear, and helps with the clarity of hearing.
Just thought I would explain that, before I had to!☺????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I think your doctor is crazy! Tea is a clear leaud, unless you drink it with milk added! These teas are more herbal, or front teas, and no sugar is required. Is Twining Tea available in your shops?


I thought that too because tea and coffee are both considered clear liquids! Apparently it has to be without cream and sugar to count and not all interpretations think they do!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I love them, I don't have to wait for the water to heat up, and there is no need to add sugar! So that is two big pluses, for me, the third one is that the bitter taste of black tea, is not present! ????????????


I learned that black tea only gets that bitter flavor if you boil it, I have not had bitter black tea since finding this out!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Stay at home day due to cold and snow. No school.

Horrified that places in Tellico Village are also closed. What? I don’t want to find out that my escape place has what I’m trying to escape.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my white quiet little corner of the world. Weather forecast was for 10 to 14 inches. We got a lot less. Hard to tell as there is a strong wind blowing. Hoping I can keep Mr. Wonderful indoors today. He loves to be outside plowing snow.
> In the past I made him an 1898 hat and this is the first year he has actually used it. This week I made him a cowl to keep his nose and mouth covered. However when the temperature is -18 C it is too cold for an old man to be outdoors no matter what he is wearing.


Good morning Jinx. I agree with you, and I hope your oldman agrees with you; but does he know he is old? My father used to tell me, that although others thought he was old, he was really only 20 years old! I have now reached the age, when I know what he meant. He' and mum would have been 92 this year, & my sister would have been 70! I miss all of them very much.


----------



## barbarafletcher

Lovely gifts! 

I’m in the process of replacing all my knitting needles with Knitpro Zing they are wonderful...


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Stay at home day due to cold and snow. No school.
> 
> Horrified that places in Tellico Village are also closed. What? I don't want to find out that my escape place has what I'm trying to escape.


Oh no. Warm hugs coming your way. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Oh no. Warm hugs coming your way. Xxx


From me, too, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Folks "down south" do not know how to live with smallish amount of snow. They also do not have the equipment to move the snow. Thinking you will not experience storms like you are use to "up north."


RookieRetiree said:


> Stay at home day due to cold and snow. No school.
> 
> Horrified that places in Tellico Village are also closed. What? I don't want to find out that my escape place has what I'm trying to escape.


----------



## jinx

barbarafletcher said:


> Lovely gifts!
> 
> I'm in the process of replacing all my knitting needles with Knitpro Zing they are wonderful...


Gee, I think I need another set of needles. :sm02: What is it that you like so much about the zings?


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I thought that too because tea and coffee are both considered clear liquids! Apparently it has to be without cream and sugar to count and not all interpretations think they do!


Cream is not a clear liquid. Depending on circumstances milk in very small amounts in tea or coffee is allowed by some doctors.


----------



## SaxonLady

I have finally had a response from Jynx re the card I sent her for New Year: 

Dear Heart.... So sorry I did not see this when it was sent. The beginning of this year has just flown by with appointments, Physical Therapy and other time consuming things. My computer time has been limited and I am just now cleaering in box. 

Another time consuming thing since Christmas..... I've been doing jigsaw puzzles (as has others in family) I love this card, as it reminds me of our visit and my daughter knew that and gave me a puzzle of London, very much like this scene. It is on the table waiting for me. (I gave Gerry one of the Chicago dept. store where we both worked and, of course, I put it together after he did 6 piecese of 1,000.) 

I had every intention of getting back on Connections at the beginning of the year and stil intend to as soon as I get through this week of tests and appointments. February is our busiest month though so may have another ittle delay. 

Miss you all and hope you are well into a wonderful new year with lots of adventure and yarn! 

Just, 

Jynx


----------



## binkbrice

I am off to shower then head out to get son for lunch then the doc to find out what is going on with my shoulder!


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Stay at home day due to cold and snow. No school.
> 
> Horrified that places in Tellico Village are also closed. What? I don't want to find out that my escape place has what I'm trying to escape.


Oh dear, is that unusual for there? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally had a response from Jynx re the card I sent her for New Year:
> 
> Dear Heart.... So sorry I did not see this when it was sent. The beginning of this year has just flown by with appointments, Physical Therapy and other time consuming things. My computer time has been limited and I am just now cleaering in box.
> 
> Another time consuming thing since Christmas..... I've been doing jigsaw puzzles (as has others in family) I love this card, as it reminds me of our visit and my daughter knew that and gave me a puzzle of London, very much like this scene. It is on the table waiting for me. (I gave Gerry one of the Chicago dept. store where we both worked and, of course, I put it together after he did 6 piecese of 1,000.)
> 
> I had every intention of getting back on Connections at the beginning of the year and stil intend to as soon as I get through this week of tests and appointments. February is our busiest month though so may have another ittle delay.
> 
> Miss you all and hope you are well into a wonderful new year with lots of adventure and yarn!
> 
> Just,
> 
> Jynx


I had a similar one too.


----------



## jinx

Mountain Dew 54 mg per 12 oz.


----------



## jinx

Administrator is asking for moderators for Paradise. It is a good thing, I think. I hope it removes some of the problems.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> No, I have to disagree there, I have been drinking iced tea since I was a small child, and living in a reasonably hot climate, it is a great way to drink tea. I just love iced tea, & have been making it since my children were very young, and they likeit also! ☺☺


I'm with you on this one too. Sorry Janet???? 
We are considered southern girls and they even have a saying..
Raised on sweet tea and Jesus .lol
Ice cold sweet tea is heavenly.

I can drink it occasionally, i use to drunkit exclusively. Literally that was all i drank. The doc says it's hard on my kidneys. I tried drinking that sugar free flavored water for awhile but it always left me feeling thirsty and cotton mouthed. Then i tried sprite zero and it's super salty . 
I do have a sweet tooth i like sweet drinks with savory foods.
I don't forget I'm cooking lol But i do forget to eat some days. Dh swears if he didn't feed me I'd starve to death without even knowing it. I like my own company too, much too often actually. 
I don't often get bored like some. 
For me i think it's the getting dressed up for going out , you know..not pj's lol . fixing my hair, wearing shoes...too much trouble

I joined an online community on Facebook called BIL (barefoot it's legal) it's pretty cool. I hate wearing shoes and it's quite interesting to hear the stories of others too.


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Administrator is asking for moderators for Paradise. It is a good thing, I think. I hope it removes some of the problems.


I'd nominate Mav if she didn't already work so much.


----------



## linkan

barbarafletcher said:


> Lovely gifts!
> 
> I'm in the process of replacing all my knitting needles with Knitpro Zing they are wonderful...


Aren't they just wonderful !????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Gee, I think I need another set of needles. :sm02: What is it that you like so much about the zings?


You should definitely try a pair. Theyhave the nice points like
chia goo and a very smooth connection with no snagging. Their just lovely.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like boiling hot tea. Timmy's here in Canada, has the ability to make tea hotter than the boiling point, something about pressurized water. In the winter I stick the cup of Timmy's tea in a snowbank to cool it to the point where I can drink it.
> My other drink of choice is iced tea, but not the southern sweet iced tea (Sorry Linky) I like my iced tea with a little lemon.


Alot of folks like lemon tea around here. I don't like it. We do boil our teas and then ice it. But i have tried hot tea the English way with milk and it is tasty. Just not a fan of hot drinks. I even ice my coffee.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I couldn't survive without tea.
> Angela, do you have Mountain Dew cans near you. My DD tells me there is more caffeine in Mountain Dew than in tea.


Oh yes..I'm drinking a can now, i don't drink it very often though.


----------



## linkan

I'm super shocked that everyone is in agreement on tea being a clear liquid.
I honestly never heard of it. I was told that it's not, that it's hard on the kidneys,and that any drink that has a residue to it was not good on the kidneys and lungs. Not that i inhale my drinks... Well..dh thinks i do lol. I do drink alot, but i replace food with sprite mostly.


----------



## jinx

I am off to the doctor shortly. My greatgrands dad is coming to help me get to a 4-wheel drive vehicle he borrowed and then taking me to doctor. I talked to doctor and she suggested if I cannot get out I need to call rescue squad. I certainly do not need that. Then I realized the driveway did not need to be cleared out for me to get out. If I was younger I would just ignore this problem, but things are different when you are very old.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I'm super shocked that everyone is in agreement on tea being a clear liquid.
> I honestly never heard of it. I was told that it's not, that it's hard on the kidneys,and that any drink that has a residue to it was not good on the kidneys and lungs. Not that i inhale my drinks... Well..dh thinks i do lol. I do drink alot, but i replace food with sprite mostly.


Possibly as it has tannin in it.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my white quiet little corner of the world. Weather forecast was for 10 to 14 inches. We got a lot less. Hard to tell as there is a strong wind blowing. Hoping I can keep Mr. Wonderful indoors today. He loves to be outside plowing snow.
> In the past I made him an 1898 hat and this is the first year he has actually used it. This week I made him a cowl to keep his nose and mouth covered. However when the temperature is -18 C it is too cold for an old man to be outdoors no matter what he is wearing.


Absolutely right! My friend at the charity shop is almost 83 and can't do very much in the shop as her hands are arthritically gnarled but she is great at going out and shaking a bucket, which she was doing today, although it really was far too cold. I had to go out every 20 minutes and make her come in for a warm up and a hot drink! She collected £40 in less than an hour but I so hope it won't have made her ill!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hoping you get rid of the cold quickly. Right now around my chair I have a humidifier, box of tissues, my purmist, medicine, water, fan, thermometer etc. Oops almost forgot got enough yarn, needles, and hooks to last the rest of the year.
> Happy Monday to you.


How are you doing with the gunk, jinx? xxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Stay at home day due to cold and snow. No school.
> 
> Horrified that places in Tellico Village are also closed. What? I don't want to find out that my escape place has what I'm trying to escape.


No!!? Oh dear, let's hope this is a once in a blue moon occurrence!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, each night I come to bed and I have been forgetting to cut my nails. Well, tonight I've forgotten again. Never mind, worse things happen at sea. 

I've been to s and b today and there were a few people not there. It was very cold. There was also a funeral on of a wo and I used to work with. I didn't go, I just didn't feel like it. I feel a little guilty too. But I'm not all that fussed on her daughter and husband so as I was going to s and b, the hearse was at the funeral directors who's business is next to where we go knitting and I said bye Nancy as I drove past it. It's the same one as Albert went in, if it's good enough for him then it's good enough for Nancy.

Marg keeps sending texts about the sunshine in Spain. And I send them back about the coldness of NE UK. Snow is promised tomorrow so I'm hoping it doesn't because it's over 60's and I don't drive in the snow. 

Hope you are feeling better all of you that are off it. Love you and I'll catchup and answer.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally had a response from Jynx re the card I sent her for New Year:
> 
> Dear Heart.... So sorry I did not see this when it was sent. The beginning of this year has just flown by with appointments, Physical Therapy and other time consuming things. My computer time has been limited and I am just now cleaering in box.
> 
> Another time consuming thing since Christmas..... I've been doing jigsaw puzzles (as has others in family) I love this card, as it reminds me of our visit and my daughter knew that and gave me a puzzle of London, very much like this scene. It is on the table waiting for me. (I gave Gerry one of the Chicago dept. store where we both worked and, of course, I put it together after he did 6 piecese of 1,000.)
> 
> I had every intention of getting back on Connections at the beginning of the year and stil intend to as soon as I get through this week of tests and appointments. February is our busiest month though so may have another ittle delay.
> 
> Miss you all and hope you are well into a wonderful new year with lots of adventure and yarn!
> 
> Just,
> 
> Jynx


Thanks for posting that, good to know she is ok. It is hard to come back here without spending hours catching up, I wonder if she will be able to find us when she does come back?!!

Incidentally, it is McPastie's birthday today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, each night I come to bed and I have been forgetting to cut my nails. Well, tonight I've forgotten again. Never mind, worse things happen at sea.
> 
> I've been to s and b today and there were a few people not there. It was very cold. There was also a funeral on of a wo and I used to work with. I didn't go, I just didn't feel like it. I feel a little guilty too. But I'm not all that fussed on her daughter and husband so as I was going to s and b, the hearse was at the funeral directors who's business is next to where we go knitting and I said bye Nancy as I drove past it. It's the same one as Albert went in, if it's good enough for him then it's good enough for Nancy.
> 
> Marg keeps sending texts about the sunshine in Spain. And I send them back about the coldness of NE UK. Snow is promised tomorrow so I'm hoping it doesn't because it's over 60's and I don't drive in the snow.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better all of you that are off it. Love you and I'll catchup and answer.


I hope the snow holds off so you can get out - and back home again!! I don't drive in the snow either, don't like a-slippin' and a-slidin'!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> So has Guildford.


and one of its bricks has my name in it. It was being built when I was in training there in the Army.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes but we'll be in Norfolk at our next get together, actually Ely is about the same distance from where we will be. I think I went to Guildford Cathedral soon after in was finished. xx


I know Chichester Cathedral very well - if only for the baby falcons every year!


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm pleased to hear that. It was actually the child's comment that made me think. I am far too amenable for my own good.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Popping in to say hallo. Had a good day, still trying to have a clear out! I find it so difficult with 2 crutches to pick up things & carry them. I'm going to make myself a big bag to wear while trying to do things.
> I'm off to see the dr tomorrow at the hospital, she is trying to 'sort my head out' I tknow it's some ask! She is so nice & easy to talk to but she doesn't have a couch in her room. I thought all psychologist had one, well they do in the movies! MrB is going to have yet another scan tomorrow, my DD is going with him. Claire is coming down to take the little one to nursery, he is very excited about that.


DH s having a pre-op tomorrow. He still won't tell me what for, but I know anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P has gone to bed in the other bedroom as I have developed a cold. I have cancelled Creative Chaos tomorrow ss I don't want to pass my cold around especially as we are all going away for our craft week end next Friday.
> Bentley is now totally confused as he doesn't know which bed to go on.


I wish that worked here.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Janet, I felt you were suffering and tried to send encouraging messages. You are a wise educated woman and knew what to do to make it better. Throw the dog a bone and send him off on his own. Spring is on it's way and that will help everyone feel cheerier.
> Yes, spring is on it's way. It is -18 C and 10-14 inches of snow is predicted for tonight. xo


Like the rest of this lovely group, I feel the encouragement every time I log in. Thanks for the messages. The dog puts himself on the lead!


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> No not really. He has two now. Idk if he'll combine them to make one Christine car or make two. A couple came by here the other day and told him they had at least two truck loads of parts he could have.
> We shall see if they actually show up. If y'all don't know the reference to the movie Christine... Give me a sec and I'll upload a pic.


She looked beautiful but wasn't very nice.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Administrator is asking for moderators for Paradise. It is a good thing, I think. I hope it removes some of the problems.


I'm sounding thick jinx but what's a moderator? I won't be one I wouldn't think because I'd know if I was wouldn't I? Does that make sense? Will we have any moderators in connections?


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I know Chichester Cathedral very well - if only for the baby falcons every year!


Was there in September. Lovely cathedral.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I see you and i know.
> I do my best to be invisible to most people. I try to be present in the lives of people i love , but that black dog has been my faithful companion since childhood. I do remind myself how good i have things. But it has little to do with my life and more to do with who i am.
> Not saying things in my life didn't contribute.
> I don't think about my impact on others. My eyes were opened recently.
> I've said before that I've been called intimidating . Maybe that is why most won't or don't tell me things.
> My dd told me recently though that I'm a totally different person than i was before i got injured.
> And that she misses the old me.
> I guess we hide or try to hide that something is wrong... And those around us that know us best know we are hiding. I suppose that makes it hard for them to say anything.
> If you ever want to talk about number three . . . you can pm me.
> Love you my darling friend.


I love you too. Some things are better hidden. Faith is all sometimes.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Suppose to be on the 5th of February. Their van has apparently bit the dust, her dh was stranded in the cold for about 6 hours. A homeless couple in a car put him on the hood at the wee hours of 2am and drove him to McDonald's . They also gave him curtains to stay warm as the McDonald's wasn't open for a few minutes and wouldn't let him in. The homeless couple that drove him had all of their possessions in the car..thus the ride on the hood. No room for him in the car. I thought it was the kindest act I've heard in a long time. To give him curtains for warmth because it's all they could do. . i wish i could find them and thank them.


They know. They will be blessed.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm in!! Maybe you could organise it Janet? xxxx : :sm24: :sm17: :sm20:


My organisational skills are under the dog. However, I could do that if everyone can agree on a Cathedral city.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Isn't it nice when people care enough to notice this stuff? I'm hoping that with the coming of Spring, the black dog will happily run away to the beach and you will never see him again. I'm happy to say that my scruffy little black mutt has gone for a long holiday!! xxxxxxx


I should take mine for a walk but he won't play.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm sure mine is seasonal but pretty awful when it settles and I am not one to let on, which probably makes it worse. I went for help this year but I think it was already on the wane, had four weeks of meds and am fine now, I think you have to remember that it _will_ go, as it has done before and just try and ride it out! xxxxx


10% of mine came with shorter days, 20% came with paperwork and 70% came with a licence!


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my white quiet little corner of the world. Weather forecast was for 10 to 14 inches. We got a lot less. Hard to tell as there is a strong wind blowing. Hoping I can keep Mr. Wonderful indoors today. He loves to be outside plowing snow.
> In the past I made him an 1898 hat and this is the first year he has actually used it. This week I made him a cowl to keep his nose and mouth covered. However when the temperature is -18 C it is too cold for an old man to be outdoors no matter what he is wearing.


That's too cold for anyone to be outside!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I thought that too because tea and coffee are both considered clear liquids! Apparently it has to be without cream and sugar to count and not all interpretations think they do!


Earl Grey isn't bitter.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thanks for posting that, good to know she is ok. It is hard to come back here without spending hours catching up, I wonder if she will be able to find us when she does come back?!!
> 
> Incidentally, it is McPastie's birthday today!! xxxx


So it is! I hope she's having a good day.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Was there in September. Lovely cathedral.


It is. Our orchestra has played there twice.


----------



## SaxonLady

DH has come home, demanding my attention. Mind you that was half an hour ago and he's still waiting!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks for posting that, good to know she is ok. It is hard to come back here without spending hours catching up, I wonder if she will be able to find us when she does come back?!!
> 
> Incidentally, it is McPastie's birthday today!! xxxx


I was reading some on her Facebook and there were many people wishing her a happy heavenly birthday ! Did our McPasty pass away? Does anyone know for sure? I'm very distraught on this..


----------



## linkan

I've recently learned about grounding ... Have any of you heard of it or had any experiences with it? It's very interesting.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I've recently learned about grounding ... Have any of you heard of it or had any experiences with it? It's very interesting.


Yes I have.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> DH has come home, demanding my attention. Mind you that was half an hour ago and he's still waiting!


Bet he didn't tell you how the scan went. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I have finally had a response from Jynx re the card I sent her for New Year:
> 
> Dear Heart.... So sorry I did not see this when it was sent. The beginning of this year has just flown by with appointments, Physical Therapy and other time consuming things. My computer time has been limited and I am just now cleaering in box.
> 
> Another time consuming thing since Christmas..... I've been doing jigsaw puzzles (as has others in family) I love this card, as it reminds me of our visit and my daughter knew that and gave me a puzzle of London, very much like this scene. It is on the table waiting for me. (I gave Gerry one of the Chicago dept. store where we both worked and, of course, I put it together after he did 6 piecese of 1,000.)
> 
> I had every intention of getting back on Connections at the beginning of the year and stil intend to as soon as I get through this week of tests and appointments. February is our busiest month though so may have another ittle delay.
> 
> Miss you all and hope you are well into a wonderful new year with lots of adventure and yarn!
> 
> Just,
> 
> Jynx


Thanks for sharing that with us, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I am off to the doctor shortly. My greatgrands dad is coming to help me get to a 4-wheel drive vehicle he borrowed and then taking me to doctor. I talked to doctor and she suggested if I cannot get out I need to call rescue squad. I certainly do not need that. Then I realized the driveway did not need to be cleared out for me to get out. If I was younger I would just ignore this problem, but things are different when you are very old.


Glad you are going and I hope the doctor can help you out. xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I have.


Have you done grounding? In really looking into it. Seems like it could help me with some things medicine can't.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Have you done grounding? In really looking into it. Seems like it could help me with some things medicine can't.


Have done it for years. All part of my meditation and holistic approach to my body.


----------



## binkbrice

So I went to the doctor and I don’t have a tear in my rotator cuff ....but I do have a bone spur on top and bottom and they seem to be impinging on the rotator cuff which is causing the pain and limited motion sooooo he wants to do surgery but it is not urgent so I will have to wait a bit he did give me another shot!


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> So I went to the doctor and I don't have a tear in my rotator cuff ....but I do have a bone spur on top and bottom and they seem to be impinging on the rotator cuff which is causing the pain and limited motion sooooo he wants to do surgery but it is not urgent so I will have to wait a bit he did give me another shot!


At least you know what the problem is now although surgery is not the best outcome. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you know what the problem is now although surgery is not the best outcome. xx


Yeah I will probably wait til Dh is on vacation so he can do the running for at least a week!


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> Have done it for years. All part of my meditation and holistic approach to my body.


Any tips you can give me on getting started?


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Yeah I will probably wait til Dh is on vacation so he can do the running for at least a week!


They will likely just go in with a very tiny incision and grind the spurs down. You won't need much healing time and will feel relief pretty quickly.


----------



## linkan

Lisa agrees with me and i don't know who to ask.. But i think our McPasty has passed away.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Lisa agrees with me and i don't know who to ask.. But i think our McPasty has passed away.


I think it was her husband.


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Any tips you can give me on getting started?


Will pm you.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you know what the problem is now although surgery is not the best outcome. xx


Ditto from me, Lisa. Hope it feels better now after getting the shot. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yeah I will probably wait til Dh is on vacation so he can do the running for at least a week!


Good plan! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Folks "down south" do not know how to live with smallish amount of snow. They also do not have the equipment to move the snow. Thinking you will not experience storms like you are use to "up north."


I'm sure we won't, but I called the appliance dealer to let them know we'd be in to meet him and review his line up for us. When he heard we would be in town on Wednesday & Thursday, he suggested we call ahead of of time to be sure they were open. It should be fine by Wednesday/Thursday. Probably 50 degrees warmer than it will be here.

I chuckle sometime when I don't get very quick responses and have to remember that the southern culture means a more laid back attitude. When they tell me that the place is closed because of hunting season, etc. I stop chuckling.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure we won't, but I called the appliance dealer to let them know we'd be in to meet him and review his line up for us. When he heard we would be in town on Wednesday & Thursday, he suggested we call ahead of of time to be sure they were open. It should be fine by Wednesday/Thursday. Probably 50 degrees warmer than it will be here.
> 
> I chuckle sometime when I don't get very quick responses and have to remember that the southern culture means a more laid back attitude. When they tell me that the place is closed because of hunting season, etc. I stop chuckling.


Definitely will be a change to get used to! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> I think it was her husband.


I couldn't screen shot the whole message so im sorry this is in three pics.. I've sent a pm to the lady who posted it.


----------



## linkan

I knew Clive her DH had passed .
????
Maybe we're wrong and it's just the way it's worded ?!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Or more like desert dust. :sm01: xxxooo


We have red sand, or very dark brown clay! ☹????


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, DH& I are baby sitting at DD4's; and are hoping that the children will b going to sleep soon. The twins had their first day of kindy today, but don't seem to be showing any sign of sleepiness, but they have been quite noisy since we got here, so I think they are trying to keep themselves awake. They are much better behaved without the ipads and tv, and DH has been playing games with them, and they have loved it!
I'm not sure what happens when he babysits without me! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cold, snowy Wales. The snow has only just started and is quite wet and luckily not settling much at the moment. Hopefully it won't put our viewers off, I don't know where they live at the moment. Was in bed early last night, not sure whether it was the whole grain rice we had for dinner but felt about 10 months pregnant, so bloated I felt as though I was going to burst. A bit of a disturbed night but not too bad this morning so need to get the rest of the house cleaned. Only two rooms so it won't take long but will wait 'til DH brings the logs in or I'll have to hoover all over again. The blasted fire keeps going out in the night, I don't think it likes the logs we have at the moment. Will catch up now, back later. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> and one of its bricks has my name in it. It was being built when I was in training there in the Army.


Cool, there for ever!!!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I shall learn to spin someday in sure. I've got my hands full and busy at the moment. I've been itching to paint again but i need new paint and some canvas. I want to do something for the babies room. I've so many projects in the works and in the planning stage. I've gotten alot of them organized and put together , now it's a matter of finishing. I've still got sweet peas owl blanket to finish too. It will cost me about $150. to get it quilted too. Mary has a long arm and I'm hoping she'll teach me how to use it.


Before I finished work, I saved up, and bought myself a quilting sewing machine; so I can do my own quilting (only because I wanted to be able to say that I did all of the work myself! ????) :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> DH s having a pre-op tomorrow. He still won't tell me what for, but I know anyway.


Well I hope all is eventually well!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I should take mine for a walk but he won't play.


Thinking of you, our Saxy, hang in there kid!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> My organisational skills are under the dog. However, I could do that if everyone can agree on a Cathedral city.


I've never been to Durham so would be happy with that! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> 10% of mine came with shorter days, 20% came with paperwork and 70% came with a licence!


Glad to see the SOH is still intact and I think that applies to most of us dog-owners!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I was reading some on her Facebook and there were many people wishing her a happy heavenly birthday ! Did our McPasty pass away? Does anyone know for sure? I'm very distraught on this..


Oh NO!!! I sent her a Jacquie Lawson card! I will try and find out! Edit: I have sent an FB message t one of her friends, will obviously let you know as soon as I do. I am devastated xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> So I went to the doctor and I don't have a tear in my rotator cuff ....but I do have a bone spur on top and bottom and they seem to be impinging on the rotator cuff which is causing the pain and limited motion sooooo he wants to do surgery but it is not urgent so I will have to wait a bit he did give me another shot!


In a way, that sounds like it can be easily cured, I certainly hope so!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I think it was her husband.


Josephine, have a look at her FB page, it certainly seems as if our lovely Ann is no more but I am awaiting confirmation from one of her friends.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I knew Clive her DH had passed .
> ????
> Maybe we're wrong and it's just the way it's worded ?!


I don't think so, there was more than one message like that but it looks like she was still around last July.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold, snowy Wales. The snow has only just started and is quite wet and luckily not settling much at the moment. Hopefully it won't put our viewers off, I don't know where they live at the moment. Was in bed early last night, not sure whether it was the whole grain rice we had for dinner but felt about 10 months pregnant, so bloated I felt as though I was going to burst. A bit of a disturbed night but not too bad this morning so need to get the rest of the house cleaned. Only two rooms so it won't take long but will wait 'til DH brings the logs in or I'll have to hoover all over again. The blasted fire keeps going out in the night, I don't think it likes the logs we have at the moment. Will catch up now, back later. Have a good one. xx


Good morning love! As ever, everything is crossed that they turn up and LOVE your beautiful barn!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -4'C (25'F). The snow has ended. Toronto got 12" but we only got 4". The winds are picking up right now and the temperature is dropping. Lake effect flurries coming this afternoon. 
The storm hit just as I was leaving work, so most of my drive, the highway was clear. Overnight, Toronto closed highways because the snowplows and the heavy hauler tow trucks were getting stuck in the snow. One of the subway lines that runs a portion of the line above ground, has been closed. The highway is closed in Whitby right where I get off because a tanker truck crashed and spilled its load all over the highway. The highway is backed up 20 miles through the next town. With the side streets not being plowed yet, it's a mess. I'll get to work when I get to work. 
I was able to knit about 3 rows on my Knit Night project and I'm now back to where I was before I frogged it because I was using the wrong size needles. It doesn't look much tighter with the correct sized needles.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I've never been to Durham so would be happy with that! xxxx


I go to Durham everyday. I work for the Region of Durham government. Their HQ is in Whitby. ha ha ha.
When you come back here, I'll have to take you there. :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning love! As ever, everything is crossed that they turn up and LOVE your beautiful barn!! xxxxx


Well it's still snowing and beginning to settle, hope they don't wimp out especially as I've done the house. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I go to Durham everyday. I work for the Region of Durham government. Their HQ is in Whitby. ha ha ha.
> When you come back here, I'll have to take you there. :sm11:


Yes please!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold, snowy Wales. The snow has only just started and is quite wet and luckily not settling much at the moment. Hopefully it won't put our viewers off, I don't know where they live at the moment. Was in bed early last night, not sure whether it was the whole grain rice we had for dinner but felt about 10 months pregnant, so bloated I felt as though I was going to burst. A bit of a disturbed night but not too bad this morning so need to get the rest of the house cleaned. Only two rooms so it won't take long but will wait 'til DH brings the logs in or I'll have to hoover all over again. The blasted fire keeps going out in the night, I don't think it likes the logs we have at the moment. Will catch up now, back later. Have a good one. xx


Get yourself some yogurt. The next night that you feel like that, have some yogurt. It helps me.
I hope your viewers fall in love with your barn.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -4'C (25'F). The snow has ended. Toronto got 12" but we only got 4". The winds are picking up right now and the temperature is dropping. Lake effect flurries coming this afternoon.
> The storm hit just as I was leaving work, so most of my drive, the highway was clear. Overnight, Toronto closed highways because the snowplows and the heavy hauler tow trucks were getting stuck in the snow. One of the subway lines that runs a portion of the line above ground, has been closed. The highway is closed in Whitby right where I get off because a tanker truck crashed and spilled its load all over the highway. The highway is backed up 20 miles through the next town. With the side streets not being plowed yet, it's a mess. I'll get to work when I get to work.
> I was able to knit about 3 rows on my Knit Night project and I'm now back to where I was before I frogged it because I was using the wrong size needles. It doesn't look much tighter with the correct sized needles.


If you get to work. Just be careful. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, DH& I are baby sitting at DD4's; and are hoping that the children will b going to sleep soon. The twins had their first day of kindy today, but don't seem to be showing any sign of sleepiness, but they have been quite noisy since we got here, so I think they are trying to keep themselves awake. They are much better behaved without the ipads and tv, and DH has been playing games with them, and they have loved it!
> I'm not sure what happens when he babysits without me! ????????????


I hope the little ones are asleep by now.
Enjoy your babysitting time.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Get yourself some yogurt. The next night that you feel like that, have some yogurt. It helps me.
> I hope your viewers fall in love with your barn.


Yogurt would definitely make me ill, I can't stand the stuff. I'm just hoping the viewers turn up. xx :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> We have red sand, or very dark brown clay! ☹????


We have a thin layer of fertile soil over blue clay. Our backyard is wet and squishy in the spring, even with a drainage pipe below ground. (Thankfully we no longer have the little pool at the back since we put in the pipe) In the summer when the clay dries up, the ground is hard as rock.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure we won't, but I called the appliance dealer to let them know we'd be in to meet him and review his line up for us. When he heard we would be in town on Wednesday & Thursday, he suggested we call ahead of of time to be sure they were open. It should be fine by Wednesday/Thursday. Probably 50 degrees warmer than it will be here.
> 
> I chuckle sometime when I don't get very quick responses and have to remember that the southern culture means a more laid back attitude. When they tell me that the place is closed because of hunting season, etc. I stop chuckling.


The east coast here is like that too. It gets done when it gets done. :sm01: 
I look forward to slowing down and not looking at a watch so much.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning, just, from a grey and frosty Surrey. Slept ok apart from an hours paying patience, I won!! Don't feel too bad today but going to stay in and still take it easy as I really want to shake this cold off. Mr P is going down the shops for me so I will catch up on an episode of Call the Midwife.

Hope all you 'dog' owners are feeling better. Happy Tacos Tuesday xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> So I went to the doctor and I don't have a tear in my rotator cuff ....but I do have a bone spur on top and bottom and they seem to be impinging on the rotator cuff which is causing the pain and limited motion sooooo he wants to do surgery but it is not urgent so I will have to wait a bit he did give me another shot!


You know what it is now. I think surgery will be your best long term strategy, when you are ready.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> DH has come home, demanding my attention. Mind you that was half an hour ago and he's still waiting!


Maybe he finally wants to talk?


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> That's too cold for anyone to be outside!


?)
I find it's the wind that gets to me. If it was cold, I can layer. I have a liner for my coat that is space-aged with a tinfoil-like inside and lots of polyester puff. I also have a down coat for when it gets down to -40s (It usually does that once during the winter). But when the wind is blowing, it gets into your face and blows up the back of the coat. Yesterday, I stopped to get gas/petrol in the car. I only took my mitten off for a few seconds to put my card in the pump, and my fingers were frozen for the rest of the 40 minute drive.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, just, from a grey and frosty Surrey. Slept ok apart from an hours paying patience, I won!! Don't feel too bad today but going to stay in and still take it easy as I really want to shake this cold off. Mr P is going down the shops for me so I will catch up on an episode of Call the Midwife.
> 
> Hope all you 'dog' owners are feeling better. Happy Tacos Tuesday xxxx


Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
Continue to take care of yourself until you feel back to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -4'C (25'F). The snow has ended. Toronto got 12" but we only got 4". The winds are picking up right now and the temperature is dropping. Lake effect flurries coming this afternoon.
> The storm hit just as I was leaving work, so most of my drive, the highway was clear. Overnight, Toronto closed highways because the snowplows and the heavy hauler tow trucks were getting stuck in the snow. One of the subway lines that runs a portion of the line above ground, has been closed. The highway is closed in Whitby right where I get off because a tanker truck crashed and spilled its load all over the highway. The highway is backed up 20 miles through the next town. With the side streets not being plowed yet, it's a mess. I'll get to work when I get to work.
> I was able to knit about 3 rows on my Knit Night project and I'm now back to where I was before I frogged it because I was using the wrong size needles. It doesn't look much tighter with the correct sized needles.


Ugh, that snow sounds awful, please do be very careful out there!! Shame your frogging didn't yield better results but at least you know now! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's still snowing and beginning to settle, hope they don't wimp out especially as I've done the house. xxxx


What time are they expected? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> ?)
> I find it's the wind that gets to me. If it was cold, I can layer. I have a liner for my coat that is space-aged with a tinfoil-like inside and lots of polyester puff. I also have a down coat for when it gets down to -40s (It usually does that once during the winter). But when the wind is blowing, it gets into your face and blows up the back of the coat. Yesterday, I stopped to get gas/petrol in the car. I only took my mitten off for a few seconds to put my card in the pump, and my fingers were frozen for the rest of the 40 minute drive.


I guess everybody has to live somewhere and I suppose you get used to it but I don't think I could stand being that cold! It's pretty cold here today but we are still a few degrees above freezing. It looks a little windy out there so I may actually put a hat on while waiting the the bus, hats do nothing for me, as Purple and Susan will vouch!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon from a chilly grey London. Off shortly to see Vice, not a naughty film but one about an American Vice President!!

Have got most of the way through my very tricky jigsaw puzzle, only trees and sky to do, definitely the worst bit!

Catch you all later, lots of love, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I guess everybody has to live somewhere and I suppose you get used to it but I don't think I could stand being that cold! It's pretty cold here today but we are still a few degrees above freezing. It looks a little windy out there so I may actually put a hat on while waiting the the bus, hats do nothing for me, as Purple and Susan will vouch!!! xxxx


I bet you look good in some hats it's just THAT hat! Luv u loads xxxxxxx????????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely will be a change to get used to! xxxooo


You'll have plenty of changes too.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They sound interesting and I think Twinings is a British company, in fact they have a flagship store in London so I might investigate those!! xxx


There are at least 4 flavours that I know of, and those 4 taste very nice!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> What time are they expected? xxxx


2 pm and it's still snowing and settling on the road now, oh and the logging lorries are out and about. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> Speaking of phone calls, Were placed our Sedan type of car, with an SUV, and we forgot to shift our insurance over to the new car, :sm06: so we have been happily driving to & from Adelaide, a few times, along with day trips to other interesting locations within our vicinity. I only realised that we had no cover, while I was sorting through our finances, but as we have a Public Holiday tomorrow, for Australia Day, I amunable to remedy the situation, until Tuesday! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


ho haha ... I received a very pleasant surprise, when I rong our Car Insurance place! After thinking that we had forgotten to transfer the insurance, from our old car, to our new car, I rang the company this afternoon, and when speaking with the representative, I found that the Insurance had been transferred and I had been stressing for absolutely no reason, and the loss of tension in my body, was almost immediate! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We have red sand, or very dark brown clay! ☹????


That sounds like what we'll have down there -- brown dirt and/or clay. :sm06: xxx000


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Will be thinking of you both tomorrow. Lots of love and hugs xxx


from me also Chris! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cold, snowy Wales. The snow has only just started and is quite wet and luckily not settling much at the moment. Hopefully it won't put our viewers off, I don't know where they live at the moment. Was in bed early last night, not sure whether it was the whole grain rice we had for dinner but felt about 10 months pregnant, so bloated I felt as though I was going to burst. A bit of a disturbed night but not too bad this morning so need to get the rest of the house cleaned. Only two rooms so it won't take long but will wait 'til DH brings the logs in or I'll have to hoover all over again. The blasted fire keeps going out in the night, I don't think it likes the logs we have at the moment. Will catch up now, back later. Have a good one. xx


Fingers crossed that all goes well today. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> They will likely just go in with a very tiny incision and grind the spurs down. You won't need much healing time and will feel relief pretty quickly.


Yeah he said it was just three incisions


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Lisa. Hope it feels better now after getting the shot. xxxooo


It's hurts I couldn't get comfortable last night where he gave me the shot is in just the right spot were I could not sleep on my side or my back!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:19 am EST and -4'C (25'F). The snow has ended. Toronto got 12" but we only got 4". The winds are picking up right now and the temperature is dropping. Lake effect flurries coming this afternoon.
> The storm hit just as I was leaving work, so most of my drive, the highway was clear. Overnight, Toronto closed highways because the snowplows and the heavy hauler tow trucks were getting stuck in the snow. One of the subway lines that runs a portion of the line above ground, has been closed. The highway is closed in Whitby right where I get off because a tanker truck crashed and spilled its load all over the highway. The highway is backed up 20 miles through the next town. With the side streets not being plowed yet, it's a mess. I'll get to work when I get to work.
> I was able to knit about 3 rows on my Knit Night project and I'm now back to where I was before I frogged it because I was using the wrong size needles. It doesn't look much tighter with the correct sized needles.


Be safe as you travel today. That sounds like a mess. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday to you.
> Continue to take care of yourself until you feel back to normal.


Ditto from me, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll have plenty of changes too.


I know!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> ho haha ... I received a very pleasant surprise, when I rong our Car Insurance place! After thinking that we had forgotten to transfer the insurance, from our old car, to our new car, I rang the company this afternoon, and when speaking with the representative, I found that the Insurance had been transferred and I had been stressing for absolutely no reason, and the loss of tension in my body, was almost immediate! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Thank goodness for that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> It's hurts I couldn't get comfortable last night where he gave me the shot is in just the right spot were I could not sleep on my side or my back!


Oh, I'm so sorry! It was supposed to help! xxxooo :sm03:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Suppose to be on the 5th of February. Their van has apparently bit the dust, her dh was stranded in the cold for about 6 hours. A homeless couple in a car put him on the hood at the wee hours of 2am and drove him to McDonald's . They also gave him curtains to stay warm as the McDonald's wasn't open for a few minutes and wouldn't let him in. The homeless couple that drove him had all of their possessions in the car..thus the ride on the hood. No room for him in the car. I thought it was the kindest act I've heard in a long time. To give him curtains for warmth because it's all they could do. . i wish i could find them and thank them.


The Homeless Couple will receive some sort of reward for their kindness, andthey won't be expecting it when it does happen!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! It was supposed to help! xxxooo :sm03:


I'm sure it will once the injection sight stops hurting he numbed it with that spray but I swear he touched bone with that needle!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I'm sure it will once the injection sight stops hurting he numbed it with that spray but I swear he touched bone with that needle!


That sounds so painful! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jacky, even Bentley went in the guest room, Good job really as I was a bit restless last night and would have disturbed them. Don't feel too bad today, just going to take it very easy for a few days. x


I sometimes wish Mint would sleep with someone else, now & then, or even stay on bed when I'm not ready to go to bed! I actually feel like she doesn't want meto leave her sight, in case something happens to me, and if I am remembering this correctly, she began being as intense as this, after I came home from surgery, was that really only last year; it feels like it was much further back than that! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you, our Saxy, hang in there kid!! xxxx


Good day today. Meeting with the Vetlettes then lunch at Harvester for 16 of us! What a hoot. We now have one ex-RAF and three Wrens in our group.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe he finally wants to talk?


Pardon?


----------



## SaxonLady

he wanted me to put the shopping away!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well our viewer has been and gone in the middle of a snow storm. He came on his own, no wife, so is just on a recce, couldn't read him at all so don't know how it went at all. We'll have to wait and see. On the brighter side we've got another viewer tomorrow if it doesn't snow too much in the night, Thursday should be our next bad weather day. One good thing the house is all ready so no cleaning to do. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello I've been to the over 60's today and won £8.50. It's gone in my holiday purse. It's a cold and miserable day.

Jackie..I hope your viewer came today and liked what she saw.

Josephine I hope your cold is on the way out

And all of us that's got a black tunnel or hole or dog has had a better day. 

I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow and he's off to London on Thursday and will be back on Friday , something to do with work.

Karen and family next door have all had sickness, so I'm not going in until it's gone cos I don't want it. I'm there if they need anything. Marg hasn't texted today so I'll text her later. Going to catch up now. Luv yawl.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I bet you look good in some hats it's just THAT hat! Luv u loads xxxxxxx????????????????????


Nope! I used to look good in all sorts of hats but sadly, no longer!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> ho haha ... I received a very pleasant surprise, when I rong our Car Insurance place! After thinking that we had forgotten to transfer the insurance, from our old car, to our new car, I rang the company this afternoon, and when speaking with the representative, I found that the Insurance had been transferred and I had been stressing for absolutely no reason, and the loss of tension in my body, was almost immediate! :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Isn't it scary that one does these things almost automatically and our memories just flush them away?!! Happens to me all the time!! Good news for you though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It's hurts I couldn't get comfortable last night where he gave me the shot is in just the right spot were I could not sleep on my side or my back!


I hope you got some sleep one way or the other! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I know!!! xxxooo


I heard you say that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Good day today. Meeting with the Vetlettes then lunch at Harvester for 16 of us! What a hoot. We now have one ex-RAF and three Wrens in our group.


Wonderful, sounds like it did you good!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I've never been to Durham so would be happy with that! xxxx


I thought about that, but apart from the cathedral there isn't anything at all there. A great big massive passport office. Honestly the city is not too good, and very very hilly. But if that's what you want it's ok by me. I just don't think it would keep us amused for longer than a morning. See how all of you feel.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well our viewer has been and gone in the middle of a snow storm. He came on his own, no wife, so is just on a recce, couldn't read him at all so don't know how it went at all. We'll have to wait and see. On the brighter side we've got another viewer tomorrow if it doesn't snow too much in the night, Thursday should be our next bad weather day. One good thing the house is all ready so no cleaning to do. xx


I was going to say that last bit, buy one get one free!! xxxx :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> I thought about that, but apart from the cathedral there isn't anything at all there. A great big massive passport office. Honestly the city is not too good, and very very hilly. But if that's what you want it's ok by me. I just don't think it would keep us amused for longer than a morning. See how all of you feel.


I liked Blackpool. Just saying but I could and would prob go anywhere. We are open to discussion. Flo and I.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I bet you look good in some hats it's just THAT hat! Luv u loads xxxxxxx????????????????????


And I know what THAT HAT looks like. But when we are cold you are snug, so take no notice.????????


----------



## linkan

I've not heard anything else about Ann.
It's cold here today, like wind chill is -17.5 °c cooold even for me.


----------



## linkan

Congrats on your winnings Susan.????
I've gotten packages in the mail..
Could it be?? The yarn i ordered for some baby hats?
We shall see...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I thought about that, but apart from the cathedral there isn't anything at all there. A great big massive passport office. Honestly the city is not too good, and very very hilly. But if that's what you want it's ok by me. I just don't think it would keep us amused for longer than a morning. See how all of you feel.


York? X


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I thought about that, but apart from the cathedral there isn't anything at all there. A great big massive passport office. Honestly the city is not too good, and very very hilly. But if that's what you want it's ok by me. I just don't think it would keep us amused for longer than a morning. See how all of you feel.


No problem, you know it Susan so I will be guided by you, unless anyone else wants to go there? Any more suggestions, pass them on to our Saxy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I liked Blackpool. Just saying but I could and would prob go anywhere. We are open to discussion. Flo and I.


I have to say that I liked Blackpool too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> And I know what THAT HAT looks like. But when we are cold you are snug, so take no notice.????????


I didn't wear it in the end!!! :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I've not heard anything else about Ann.
> It's cold here today, like wind chill is -17.5 °c cooold even for me.


I haven't heard from her friend either, I may go in again and try someone else xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I've not heard anything else about Ann.
> It's cold here today, like wind chill is -17.5 °c cooold even for me.


Not getting down that low but they have threatened -8C here tonight which is plenty cold enough for us thank you. Hear will be left on low again tonight. xx


----------



## linkan

It was yarn and my needles, and my clock . Ordered dr. Suess ABC for Marcelina . I use to read this book to sweet pea every night.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I haven't heard from her friend either, I may go in again and try someone else xxxx


I'll do the same.


----------



## London Girl

So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:

Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x

I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


So it's as i feared. She absolutely was a treasure. Thanks for letting us know. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I heard you say that!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


She was so special and will be always remembered????


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> It was yarn and my needles, and my clock . Ordered dr. Suess ABC for Marcelina . I use to read this book to sweet pea every night.


Awesome! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


Sending condolences, it's hard to lose friends. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Sending condolences, it's hard to lose friends. xoxoxo


And from me, too, to all of you who knew Ann. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


How sad and such a nice person. I remember her coming to stay here when we went to Ally Pally.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> It was yarn and my needles, and my clock . Ordered dr. Suess ABC for Marcelina . I use to read this book to sweet pea every night.


Great selections.. she will love that book.


----------



## jollypolly

I was talking to myself. Finally found the message you'd moved on.. thank you for letting me know. We are having our second bad snow storm and my cat has been very sick. Glad to be hare catching up. Sad for the loss of your friend.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I was talking to myself. Finally found the message you'd moved on.. thank you for letting me know. We are having our second bad snow storm and my cat has been very sick. Glad to be hare catching up. Sad for the loss of your friend.


Glad you found your way here. I was getting worried about ya.


----------



## jollypolly

Also I forgot to mention a boat got loose, hit others that loosened and they rammed the bridges up and down the river. They say the bride gets are safe but in. Old weather like this I don't know how they can check them. I'm driving a couple of miles out of my way to the highways that go over the river because they seem higher and toughter. Since I'm snowed in I have a list of things I need to do and things I want to do. Told most of my news on the old thread before I realized you all were gone.


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Wise move cancelling school before the weather gets horrid. If a snow storm was predicted when my kids were young I turned off the alarm and kept them home. I see no reason to put the buses on the road with our most precious cargo when the weather is frightful.


The rumor was that if the superintendent of schools could get up the hill school was open. I chose to live a block away from school so I took in kids whose teachers were late. My friend would have to leave her house early to get there and then they would close the school when she was half way there. Once a car crossed the road and pushed he car after hitting the door broadside and trapping her against the other door. Now they pay teachers extra for taking in another class and teaching both but in my day we just did it to help out.


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> That is scary. Mum has also overmedicated when she forgot that she had already taken her medication and took it again. If someone invents a medicine robot that stores medicine and only gives it out on schedule, I'd try to buy one. She never listens to me when I say she's already taken her medication.
> I'm glad that you figured out the problem quickly.


I put mine in a small holder with 7 boxes. I look at the box for the day and if the pill is there I need to take it if it's gone I know I took it hard to keep on schedule for 2 a day if I am late taking the first in the morning then I'm up late for the next or skip it til next morning. I also keep an accordion folded 3 by 5 paper and write the date and time for each pill I take so I can remember when I took it the day before I keep the paper and holder in a zip lock plastic bag rolled up in a cosmetic holder in my purse so it's always with me. First time I ever had to take pills daily


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> I put mine in a small holder with 7 boxes. I look at the box for the day and if the pill is there I need to take it if it's gone I know I took it hard to keep on schedule for 2 a day if I am late taking the first in the morning then I'm up late for the next or skip it til next morning. I also keep an accordion folded 3 by 5 paper and write the date and time for each pill I take so I can remember when I took it the day before I keep the paper and holder in a zip lock plastic bag rolled up in a cosmetic holder in my purse so it's always with me. First time I ever had to take pills daily


That's very smart of you to do.
I use to keep mine in a weekly organizer. I've not done it that way for awhile. Now it's mostly..when i wake up i take my dose.. When dh comes home i take the next. And before bed i take the last.


----------



## linkan

jollypolly said:


> Also I forgot to mention a boat got loose, hit others that loosened and they rammed the bridges up and down the river. They say the bride gets are safe but in. Old weather like this I don't know how they can check them. I'm driving a couple of miles out of my way to the highways that go over the river because they seem higher and toughter. Since I'm snowed in I have a list of things I need to do and things I want to do. Told most of my news on the old thread before I realized you all were gone.


Where do you live Polly if you don't mind sharing? Because we had some barges get loose not to long ago and they hit the bridge..8 of them with coal.. And they sank!


----------



## linkan

Good morning from a very freezing cold Southern Indiana.
The wind chill is 4°F 
And we've gotten an inch and a half of snow.
The temp is only going to get colder and then..boo... Heat back up to the 50's ???? so really only one day of cold.
I've not slept, the dogs are barking at every little creak and crack they hear. And when i let them out a bit ago, i swear that part of the floor by the door is collapsing where it had gotten a little water damaged.
Who wants to bet i forget all about it, and end up the going through the floor?? 
You ever feel like doing something just... Jump up and down(NOT on that spot) and swing yer arms around and just yell at the air for a minute? Getting that feeling alot lately LOL.

Dd1 messaged me earlier today.
She wanted to know if i would get dressed and go out in the freezing cold, and pick up her dh's tax forms from taco bell....because they didn't want to wait till next week when they come back.....
Is anyone else thinking what I'm thinking? THEY STILL HAVE TO WAIT?!? Even if i go get it they won't get it till they get back... 

I swear they get an idea in their head and don't care who they put in a bind sometimes.
So i said ..no ???? silly nut what good is it for me to have it. 
Then DH came home and we had taco tuesday and he got the papers... Which they can't use till they come back.. Sooo , pointless.
It's exhausting mentally isn't it?

Well that's my rant for the week, i think I'll go collect my dog and go to bed lol. ????????xoxo
Cuddle up and stay warm all of you. Except you MJudi , sending you a cool breeze.
Love and hugs y'all.


----------



## linkan

Josephine i hope your feeling better ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for sharing that with us, Janet! xxxooo


yes thank you very much. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the little ones are asleep by now.
> Enjoy your babysitting time.


those little ones fought sleep, for as long as they could, but Arya lost the battle just before their mum got home, but Brooklyn won her battle! They were good most of the time, the rest of the time they behaved like children, and had some great play time, with Grandad. D H will be there again on Thursday Night, and we will both be there on Friday Night. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have a thin layer of fertile soil over blue clay. Our backyard is wet and squishy in the spring, even with a drainage pipe below ground. (Thankfully we no longer have the little pool at the back since we put in the pipe) In the summer when the clay dries up, the ground is hard as rock.


The solid as a rock ground, is the same as here, unless some really determined person has already planted a given area, then the ground remains very soft, and smells beautifully fertile.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a freezing Wales. Weird weather at the moment one minute the sun is shining and the next it's snowing. Tomorrow we are forecast more snow so have sent DH out with a shopping list while I got dinner. Hope our viewer is not put of by our snowy lane or worse still ends up in a ditch. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing Wales. Weird weather at the moment one minute the sun is shining and the next it's snowing. Tomorrow we are forecast more snow so have sent DH out with a shopping list while I got dinner. Hope our viewer is not put of by our snowy lane or worse still ends up in a ditch. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


Warming fingers crossed hugs. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Warming fingers crossed hugs. xxx


Wine for breakfast?????? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I'm sure it will once the injection sight stops hurting he numbed it with that spray but I swear he touched bone with that needle!


Did you have a Cortisone injection? If so, I have been told by many people that they " Hurt like the Devil"! One doctor, many years ago, told me that I needed one of those injections, I forget which joint he wanted to jab, but I refused to have it - I was quite young, but had seen this being administered, for too many times; and had decided that the were for too brutal for me to agree to having that done to me! I also don't remember how the joint concerned get better, but it did. I also didn't have such things as bone spurs, impacting on the joint.

I hope the injection has done what it was supposed to do, and you have much less pain now! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.

Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.

Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.

Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing Wales. Weird weather at the moment one minute the sun is shining and the next it's snowing. Tomorrow we are forecast more snow so have sent DH out with a shopping list while I got dinner. Hope our viewer is not put of by our snowy lane or worse still ends up in a ditch. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


Good morning dear! It's just as well any viewers see what it's really like at times so they don't back out when they do see it in the snow!! Everything crossed!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.
> 
> Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.
> 
> Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.
> 
> Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Good morning dear, you are certainly sounding a bit brighter today! Glad the spinning is improving, have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

RIP, Ann. Condolences to all of her friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Brrrr.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrr.


Now that is cold. xx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> RIP, Ann. Condolences to all of her friends.


xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrr.


Oh my, it's 3'C here and I am freezing!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and -24'C (-11'F). We could get flurries or squalls this afternoon as the wind changes direction. We didn't get as cold as the weathermen predicted.
There is a silly fashion fad going on around here. People are getting the fake fur blankets and rugs and wearing them around their shoulders like "Game of Thrones" characters. But the "Game of Thrones" characters had real furs and they were sewn onto their costumes so they didn't have to constantly hold them!
I did a few more rows on my Knit Night project. I want to get all the cabling done before Thursday so I can do the p5, k1 which makes up the rest of the body. I can do that while I'm talking. It still looks lacy. My tension is not tense at all.
The tanker accident on the highway was not a problem yesterday morning, but the other side of the highway was backed up all the way through the next town at night. I was glad that I didnt' have to go through that.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrr.


And I heard that is coming this way, and will stay here until Friday.
Stay warm.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Oh my, it's 3'C here and I am freezing!!! xxxx


"Feels Like" is the wind chill factor. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


Oh my heart.. Love you McPasty (Ann) ???? such a sweet soul. Heaven is all the better with you there. ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> RIP, Ann. Condolences to all of her friends.


I never had the chance to meet her, but I don't like losing anyone from our merry band.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Uncross everything, viewers have cancelled because of the snow, now coming next Tuesday. Just enough time for the house to need doing again. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


Thanks for the wonderful pictures.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Good day today. Meeting with the Vetlettes then lunch at Harvester for 16 of us! What a hoot. We now have one ex-RAF and three Wrens in our group.


That sounds like a wonderful get together, and I am sure that you hada wonderful time with the Vetlettes! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.
> 
> Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.
> 
> Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.
> 
> Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy (Not Fish and Chips) Wednesday to you.
I'm glad that you are feeling better.
Since your spinning is getting better, I'm going to give you this link.
http://www.dreamingrobots.com/electric-eel-wheel


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a freezing Wales. Weird weather at the moment one minute the sun is shining and the next it's snowing. Tomorrow we are forecast more snow so have sent DH out with a shopping list while I got dinner. Hope our viewer is not put of by our snowy lane or worse still ends up in a ditch. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


I hope your viewer doesn't end up in the ditch.
I am glad that you are seeing more action on your home.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Uncross everything, viewers have cancelled because of the snow, now coming next Tuesday. Just enough time for the house to need doing again. xx


Sorry to hear that, I will give my fingers a rest, and begin again next week! 
Rescheduling is much better than not showing up at all, and it shows that they do want to see the house! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh my, it's 3'C here and I am freezing!!! xxxx


It's now -17°C wind chill and dropping with more storms coming through Friday. Expecting -27°C through out till Saturday morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> those little ones fought sleep, for as long as they could, but Arya lost the battle just before their mum got home, but Brooklyn won her battle! They were good most of the time, the rest of the time they behaved like children, and had some great play time, with Grandad. D H will be there again on Thursday Night, and we will both be there on Friday Night. ????????


Enjoy your little people. Hopefully they will sleep for you next time.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> he wanted me to put the shopping away!


Now that is just rude!!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Now that is just rude!!


Somebody tell Susan, we need a lamping done. ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Good morning from a very freezing cold Southern Indiana.
> The wind chill is 4°F
> And we've gotten an inch and a half of snow.
> The temp is only going to get colder and then..boo... Heat back up to the 50's ???? so really only one day of cold.
> I've not slept, the dogs are barking at every little creak and crack they hear. And when i let them out a bit ago, i swear that part of the floor by the door is collapsing where it had gotten a little water damaged.
> Who wants to bet i forget all about it, and end up the going through the floor??
> You ever feel like doing something just... Jump up and down(NOT on that spot) and swing yer arms around and just yell at the air for a minute? Getting that feeling alot lately LOL.
> 
> Dd1 messaged me earlier today.
> She wanted to know if i would get dressed and go out in the freezing cold, and pick up her dh's tax forms from taco bell....because they didn't want to wait till next week when they come back.....
> Is anyone else thinking what I'm thinking? THEY STILL HAVE TO WAIT?!? Even if i go get it they won't get it till they get back...
> 
> I swear they get an idea in their head and don't care who they put in a bind sometimes.
> So i said ..no ???? silly nut what good is it for me to have it.
> Then DH came home and we had taco tuesday and he got the papers... Which they can't use till they come back.. Sooo , pointless.
> It's exhausting mentally isn't it?
> 
> Well that's my rant for the week, i think I'll go collect my dog and go to bed lol. ????????xoxo
> Cuddle up and stay warm all of you. Except you MJudi , sending you a cool breeze.
> Love and hugs y'all.


Don't jump on that floor! I hope it holds out for you until spring.
I've done a primal scream in the car (with the windows up) and regretted it as it hurt my ears, but, yes, I understand the feeling of "letting it all out".
My family has a lot of "I've got an idea" without thinking it all the way through. I swear whatever idea comes into mum's head comes out her mouth. Even Stuart has asked her if she listens to herself. 
I hope you enjoyed the tacos.


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I never had the chance to meet her, but I don't like losing anyone from our merry band.


She was one of our drifter sisters. She drifted in and out of here. But she was so funny and fun loving.

So to all of our connections sister's , from the past Tena's to all of the newer lady's. You are all loved. 
If you post once a day, week , month , or year... We are a family and you never leave our hearts.
Been awhile?? Doesn't matter, jump in , because we will be here.
Love and hugs y'all Xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Don't jump on that floor! I hope it holds out for you until spring.
> I've done a primal scream in the car (with the windows up) and regretted it as it hurt my ears, but, yes, I understand the feeling of "letting it all out".
> My family has a lot of "I've got an idea" without thinking it all the way through. I swear whatever idea comes into mum's head comes out her mouth. Even Stuart has asked her if she listens to herself.
> I hope you enjoyed the tacos.


Yea it was a nice change. I like the taco salad.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I put mine in a small holder with 7 boxes. I look at the box for the day and if the pill is there I need to take it if it's gone I know I took it hard to keep on schedule for 2 a day if I am late taking the first in the morning then I'm up late for the next or skip it til next morning. I also keep an accordion folded 3 by 5 paper and write the date and time for each pill I take so I can remember when I took it the day before I keep the paper and holder in a zip lock plastic bag rolled up in a cosmetic holder in my purse so it's always with me. First time I ever had to take pills daily


Mum's problem is that she forgets which day it is. I've shown her how to find it on the TV guide, but she doesn't always look there.
Your system is very organized.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Also I forgot to mention a boat got loose, hit others that loosened and they rammed the bridges up and down the river. They say the bride gets are safe but in. Old weather like this I don't know how they can check them. I'm driving a couple of miles out of my way to the highways that go over the river because they seem higher and toughter. Since I'm snowed in I have a list of things I need to do and things I want to do. Told most of my news on the old thread before I realized you all were gone.


There were boats loose in Louisiana, Ohio river (KY) and Hudson River (NY). It was a bad day for ropes I guess, or the dockworkers were too cold to tie them properly.
I saw one on TV where a cruise ship was stuck under the bridge, and a passenger train still crossed the bridge. I think I would have called for an inspector before crossing THAT bridge.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Isn't it scary that one does these things almost automatically and our memories just flush them away?!! Happens to me all the time!! Good news for you though!! xxxx


That definitely sounds like what happened, but we think that Car youd owner must have done the transfer somehow, because D it doesn't remember us doing it either. o×o×o×o


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> We had a bunch of snow and cold weather. Finally got it under control and tonight another is underway. I planned lunch with a friend but might cancel because they say visibility will,be bad. I saw a different style baby sleeping bag on a cite but lost it. Found it tonight and put it on my 'bucket of yarn list'. Joann had a buy 2 get 1 free but they were priced high I thought. Spent my mad money on a book of really amazing macrame patterns and a cross stitch kit with cats A to Z. Might make a selection for my friend who loves her cats. Wanted to buy yarn in blue but too costly so I'll use my stash of red for the sweater I want to make for me. It's a bit smaller than my upper measurement but I'm hoping to add a few stitches both front sides and back. Sleeves width might need to be changed but I'm hoping I can do it. Hope you all are well and having a pleasant week. I'll start reading back to catch up. My cat has needed nursing for a couple of weeks but has begun eating and drinking so I'm hoping he's better. vet didn't know what was going on but thinks an anal gland problem. $700 on my charge card. Ouch


I hope your cat is back to normal soon. My vet regularly gives me antibiotics for my Bella-kitty when she is throwing up and not eating. So far, that has worked.


----------



## nitz8catz

Thanks for thinking of me for the moderator position, but this is the only thread that I visit anymore. I was thinking of emailing Admin and asking for a seperate section for our chats. I'd moderate that section if he would let me.
It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


Lovely pbotos and happy memories.RIP Anne xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Wine for breakfast?????? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


And why not xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello I've been to the over 60's today and won £8.50. It's gone in my holiday purse. It's a cold and miserable day.
> 
> Jackie..I hope your viewer came today and liked what she saw.
> 
> Josephine I hope your cold is on the way out
> 
> And all of us that's got a black tunnel or hole or dog has had a better day.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to Stephens tomorrow and he's off to London on Thursday and will be back on Friday , something to do with work.
> 
> Karen and family next door have all had sickness, so I'm not going in until it's gone cos I don't want it. I'm there if they need anything. Marg hasn't texted today so I'll text her later. Going to catch up now. Luv yawl.


Congratulations on your winnings, you seem to be getting your Mojo back! Keep it going. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> "Feels Like" is the wind chill factor. I'm not going anywhere.


Now that is cold x


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Uncross everything, viewers have cancelled because of the snow, now coming next Tuesday. Just enough time for the house to need doing again. xx


At least they let you know. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy (Not Fish and Chips) Wednesday to you.
> I'm glad that you are feeling better.
> Since your spinning is getting better, I'm going to give you this link.
> http://www.dreamingrobots.com/electric-eel-wheel


Thanks Mav. Looks interesting but not as nice as Trishs lovely wheel. Even if I get in a muddle xx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> She was one of our drifter sisters. She drifted in and out of here. But she was so funny and fun loving.
> 
> So to all of our connections sister's , from the past Tena's to all of the newer lady's. You are all loved.
> If you post once a day, week , month , or year... We are a family and you never leave our hearts.
> Been awhile?? Doesn't matter, jump in , because we will be here.
> Love and hugs y'all Xoxoxo


Well said xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It was yarn and my needles, and my clock . Ordered dr. Suess ABC for Marcelina . I use to read this book to sweet pea every night.


A wonderful gift for yourself. I will now await the finished results! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


I didn't get to meet her physically, only on here, but her personality shone through in her posts. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I was talking to myself. Finally found the message you'd moved on.. thank you for letting me know. We are having our second bad snow storm and my cat has been very sick. Glad to be hare catching up. Sad for the loss of your friend.


Welcome back Polly, some one will always leave a mesage for you, so that you don't get lost! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> The rumor was that if the superintendent of schools could get up the hill school was open. I chose to live a block away from school so I took in kids whose teachers were late. My friend would have to leave her house early to get there and then they would close the school when she was half way there. Once a car crossed the road and pushed he car after hitting the door broadside and trapping her against the other door. Now they pay teachers extra for taking in another class and teaching both but in my day we just did it to help out.


that is a great idea, and the fact that the teachers get a bit extra in their pay is a good thing, because I think teachers are often very undervalued, abused and expected to do more (by some parents) than they are actually trained for! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Good morning from a very freezing cold Southern Indiana.
> The wind chill is 4°F
> And we've gotten an inch and a half of snow.
> The temp is only going to get colder and then..boo... Heat back up to the 50's ???? so really only one day of cold.
> I've not slept, the dogs are barking at every little creak and crack they hear. And when i let them out a bit ago, i swear that part of the floor by the door is collapsing where it had gotten a little water damaged.
> Who wants to bet i forget all about it, and end up the going through the floor??
> You ever feel like doing something just... Jump up and down(NOT on that spot) and swing yer arms around and just yell at the air for a minute? Getting that feeling alot lately LOL.
> 
> Dd1 messaged me earlier today.
> She wanted to know if i would get dressed and go out in the freezing cold, and pick up her dh's tax forms from taco bell....because they didn't want to wait till next week when they come back.....
> Is anyone else thinking what I'm thinking? THEY STILL HAVE TO WAIT?!? Even if i go get it they won't get it till they get back...
> 
> I swear they get an idea in their head and don't care who they put in a bind sometimes.
> So i said ..no ???? silly nut what good is it for me to have it.
> Then DH came home and we had taco tuesday and he got the papers... Which they can't use till they come back.. Sooo , pointless.
> It's exhausting mentally isn't it?
> 
> Well that's my rant for the week, i think I'll go collect my dog and go to bed lol. ????????xoxo
> Cuddle up and stay warm all of you. Except you MJudi , sending you a cool breeze.
> Love and hugs y'all.


Thanks CD, I think it go there, but it was a bit too battered by the heat, and didn't have much coolness left, but that's ok, it is the thought that counts! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.
> 
> Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.
> 
> Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.
> 
> Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Thanks Josephine, we are managing to stay cool most of the time; it's only on the severely hot days, that the airconditioners have a little trouble coping with the heat, but it is still cooler inside, than out !???? ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And why not xx


Why not indeed, shame I don't have breakfast. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Uncross everything, viewers have cancelled because of the snow, now coming next Tuesday. Just enough time for the house to need doing again. xx


Okay, but ready to do it again.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


They are beautiful photos, and I think I spoke with all of you, when you went to York! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> RIP, Ann. Condolences to all of her friends.


From me also????


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> Mum's problem is that she forgets which day it is. I've shown her how to find it on the TV guide, but she doesn't always look there.
> Your system is very organized.


Does she have a cell phone? You can sometimes pluck the testing screen to show date,day,and time.
If not. . i use to use a magnetic calender and put a marker on the day. I suppose you could do the same thing with a cork board calender and a push pin. I bet it frustrates you both. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your little people. Hopefully they will sleep for you next time.


thanks, but probably not, they don't have kindy until Monday through to Wednesday, so they will possibly be full of mischevious beans, but that will be ok, as I am teaching them to play at a noise level that is more suitable for grandma & grandad, and they are gradually learning our boundaries. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Somebody tell Susan, we need a lamping done. ????????


We definitely do need a lamping done!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Warming fingers crossed hugs. xxx


And from me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.
> 
> Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.
> 
> Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.
> 
> Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Glad you're feeling better. Good plan to stay in again today, though. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


Wonderful photos. I didn't know her and wish I did. She had left Connections by the time I started here. My condolences to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Brrrr.


That is so cold!!! Stay in and warm and safe. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Uncross everything, viewers have cancelled because of the snow, now coming next Tuesday. Just enough time for the house to need doing again. xx


Sorry for the delay but at least they still plan to get there at some point. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello all of my lovely ladies, I have caught up with everything, and am now going to have a bite to eat, then go to bed, so enjoy the remainder of your day. Goodnight all. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> It's now -17°C wind chill and dropping with more storms coming through Friday. Expecting -27°C through out till Saturday morning.


Such cold temps coming out of the weather you are having. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Hello all of my lovely ladies, I have caught up with everything, and am now going to have a bite to eat, then go to bed, so enjoy the remainder of your day. Goodnight all. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> She was one of our drifter sisters. She drifted in and out of here. But she was so funny and fun loving.
> 
> So to all of our connections sister's , from the past Tena's to all of the newer lady's. You are all loved.
> If you post once a day, week , month , or year... We are a family and you never leave our hearts.
> Been awhile?? Doesn't matter, jump in , because we will be here.
> Love and hugs y'all Xoxoxo


Well said, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wonderful, sounds like it did you good!! xxxx


It certainly did, but then I came home.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I thought about that, but apart from the cathedral there isn't anything at all there. A great big massive passport office. Honestly the city is not too good, and very very hilly. But if that's what you want it's ok by me. I just don't think it would keep us amused for longer than a morning. See how all of you feel.


There are better cathedral cities and lots of other beautiful places.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I liked Blackpool. Just saying but I could and would prob go anywhere. We are open to discussion. Flo and I.


Anywhere is great with you alongside.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I have to say that I liked Blackpool too!! xxxx


That was because of the place we stayed at. There is a long waiting list I suspect!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


She was a treasure and her loss is ours. Goodbye dear friend.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.
> 
> Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.
> 
> Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.
> 
> Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


our puddles were icy but it is a gorgeous day with sunshine and mostly blue sky. The Airport restaurant was very busy. East of Brighton was covered in snow. We smirked 'cos we're nasty!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx


Thanks for those June. Wonderful memories.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Hello all of my lovely ladies, I have caught up with everything, and am now going to have a bite to eat, then go to bed, so enjoy the remainder of your day. Goodnight all. xoxoxo


Goodnight MJ xoxo????


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> Anywhere is great with you alongside.


I totally agree and I've not even gotten to be anywhere with her except here lol????????


----------



## linkan

Mr. E got me breakfast this morning. Streak egg & cheese bagel with an iced vanilla coffee.

Now I'm full i think i may be able to sleep.
(((Hugs 2 all)))


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Uncross everything, viewers have cancelled because of the snow, now coming next Tuesday. Just enough time for the house to need doing again. xx


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm22: I think that says it all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> It's now -17°C wind chill and dropping with more storms coming through Friday. Expecting -27°C through out till Saturday morning.


I see a string of duvet days in your future!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Don't jump on that floor! I hope it holds out for you until spring.
> I've done a primal scream in the car (with the windows up) and regretted it as it hurt my ears, but, yes, I understand the feeling of "letting it all out".
> My family has a lot of "I've got an idea" without thinking it all the way through. I swear whatever idea comes into mum's head comes out her mouth. Even Stuart has asked her if she listens to herself.
> I hope you enjoyed the tacos.


My mum was like that, would come out with something astounding out of nowhere then argue with herself until she convinced herself it wasn't a good idea after all!!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> She was one of our drifter sisters. She drifted in and out of here. But she was so funny and fun loving.
> 
> So to all of our connections sister's , from the past Tena's to all of the newer lady's. You are all loved.
> If you post once a day, week , month , or year... We are a family and you never leave our hearts.
> Been awhile?? Doesn't matter, jump in , because we will be here.
> Love and hugs y'all Xoxoxo


Very well said darling girl and very true, once you're in, there's no escape!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Why not indeed, shame I don't have breakfast. xx :sm16: :sm16:


TM over chocolate Weetabix..............just sayin'!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They are beautiful photos, and I think I spoke with all of you, when you went to York! xoxoxo


....and in Toronto!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos. I didn't know her and wish I did. She had left Connections by the time I started here. My condolences to all of you. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I think you would have got on very well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> That was because of the place we stayed at. There is a long waiting list I suspect!


Well, you may remember that we asked Paula to reserve a date for us in the Spring and I only recently got a message from her asking me to confirm that we didn't need it after all so I guess that week was still free. I'm always happy to ask her! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Mr. E got me breakfast this morning. Streak egg & cheese bagel with an iced vanilla coffee.
> 
> Now I'm full i think i may be able to sleep.
> (((Hugs 2 all)))


Sounds good, bless him!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello sitters, the snow has passed us by again..and I still haven't gone to Stephens. There wasn't any reason really, I was tired, and I wanted to stay warm and basically couldn't be bothered. I've said I'll pay my penance and go for the whole weekend, weather permitting. It's so cold isn't it?

Donna treasure came today and we had a chat. She's quite good really gets on with things while we chat. She's good company. Karen and Andrew have got a new car and have been getting a hoist fitted for Karen to be put in the seat then into the wheelchair. It's such hard work for them.

I've heard that Kathleen has been sent home. I'm going to ring tomorrow, I must go and visit her, if she's up to it. I believe there's nothing they can do for her. Donna cleans for her daughter so that is where the info has come from. 

I'll catch up and see what I've missed today. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> York? X


Count me in?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I have to say that I liked Blackpool too!! xxxx


Count me in for that toooo. If saxy can't see her way clear then I would sort the next one out but God help u all. Josephine can guide me? See what saxy says. Its early doors


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> So sorry to report that I have just had this from, I think, Ann's granddaughter in Canada:
> 
> Hi June, Yes unfortunately she passed in December through cancer. She battled for over a year with it. Thank you for your kind message. Rebecca x
> 
> I will post some old photos tomorrow and explain to those that didn't know her what a treasure she was, I'm too gutted just now. Lots of love xxxxx


So sad. It's not that long since her husband died. I hope they are at peace.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, clear blue sky and heavy frost on the ground. Still going to stay in today although I am feeling a whole heap better.
> 
> Did some more spinning last night, really getting into it and it is getting better.
> 
> Hope everyone that has snow is staying warm and safe and Judi is keeping cool.
> 
> Not going supermarket shopping or fish and chips today, but it is WEDNESDAY.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


I haven't gone to Stephens and it's Wednesday, poor jinx will be confused again, never mind jinx, I go shopping at Asda on a Thursday but I'm not doing that neither, so be prepared.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> She was one of our drifter sisters. She drifted in and out of here. But she was so funny and fun loving.
> 
> So to all of our connections sister's , from the past Tena's to all of the newer lady's. You are all loved.
> If you post once a day, week , month , or year... We are a family and you never leave our hearts.
> Been awhile?? Doesn't matter, jump in , because we will be here.
> Love and hugs y'all Xoxoxo


Couldn't have said it better if id tried.....I love my sisters, they are the world to me. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I totally agree and I've not even gotten to be anywhere with her except here lol????????


It was nice talking to you on the phone. But I don't like phones much hahahahah


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, you may remember that we asked Paula to reserve a date for us in the Spring and I only recently got a message from her asking me to confirm that we didn't need it after all so I guess that week was still free. I'm always happy to ask her! xxxx


That's fine by me, June, I'll come with you.....and Flo. And any date as long as it's not snowing. But I'll still go anywhere. Cola I'm easy


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Well, you may remember that we asked Paula to reserve a date for us in the Spring and I only recently got a message from her asking me to confirm that we didn't need it after all so I guess that week was still free. I'm always happy to ask her! xxxx


If that's what we all want I would arrange it if you didn't want to. I'm not wanting to shirk my responsibility. But if you wanted to again that's OK by me too....


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well, you may remember that we asked Paula to reserve a date for us in the Spring and I only recently got a message from her asking me to confirm that we didn't need it after all so I guess that week was still free. I'm always happy to ask her! xxxx


Was that for this year if so the dates will clash with Norfolk as we chose those dates so Rebecca could come? xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! As you will all know by now, we have a dear sister down, and for those of you that didn't know her and for those that did, I am posting some pictures of Ann. She was very funny and a bit of an imp, jumping into puddles with both feet in York is one wonderful memory. I'm sure she is amusing the angels with her antics and is happy to be reunited with her husband Clive and her beloved Sheltie dogs! Rest in Peace, dear, much loved Ann!! xxxx
> Thank you for posting pictures she will be missed!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I see a string of duvet days in your future!! :sm23: xxxx


My thermostat is set to 20°C and i have the backdoor in my room open with a fan on me...and I'm still sweating ????????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> It was nice talking to you on the phone. But I don't like phones much hahahahah


Oh i loved hearing your voice though. I've never loved long phone calls either lol. But i was as happy as can be to talk to ya.
????❤????????????


----------



## linkan

PLUS on what's app i love the voice messaging. I promise not to sing anymore lol.XOXOXO????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos. I didn't know her and wish I did. She had left Connections by the time I started here. My condolences to all of you. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. I didn't meet her in the flesh, but did meet her through her words, and she was a wonderful person.????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Well said, Angela! xxxooo


I agree! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It certainly did, but then I came home.


Awww ......... wouldn't it be great, if we could somehow wrap up our good times, so that we could revisit them whenever we felt the need for some more. times with the people who make us feel good! ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Goodnight MJ xoxo????


Good Morning CD! xoxoxo ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for those June. Wonderful memories.


From me also, June! Xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mr. E got me breakfast this morning. Streak egg & cheese bagel with an iced vanilla coffee.
> 
> Now I'm full i think i may be able to sleep.
> (((Hugs 2 all)))


That sounds right, I know that if I have not been able to get to sleep, if I have some food, I find it much easier to go to sleep; but it only works in specific circumstances, so I only do that, usually as a last resort. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> ....and in Toronto!! xxxx


That's right we did have a chat, while you were there! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Couldn't have said it better if id tried.....I love my sisters, they are the world to me. Xx


???????????????????????? I'm sure they are rejoicing in each other's arms.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very cold -4c (for us) and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear blue and the sun is shining. I'm off to tai chi soon and then it's supermarket and fish and chips. (sorry Jinx) and yes it is THHURSDAY.

Hope everyone is ok. Happy Thursday. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold, very frosty Wales, the forecasted snow hasn't arrived yet but the clouds are coming in so expect to see snow soon. A perfect knitting day in front of the fire. xx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold, very frosty Wales, the forecasted snow hasn't arrived yet but the clouds are coming in so expect to see snow soon. A perfect knitting day in front of the fire. xx


Enjoy knitting in front of your fire, I am just about ready for bed, just waiting for DH to come home from Babysitting. He tackled DD4's children by himself, tonight! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Enjoy knitting in front of your fire, I am just about ready for bed, just waiting for DH to come home from Babysitting. He tackled DD4's children by himself, tonight! ????????


Brave man. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> If that's what we all want I would arrange it if you didn't want to. I'm not wanting to shirk my responsibility. But if you wanted to again that's OK by me too....


I'm happy to do it thanks love as I already have her details on my laptop. Let's see what everyone else thinks!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Was that for this year if so the dates will clash with Norfolk as we chose those dates so Rebecca could come? xxxx


No love, not this year. I had already cancelled our reservation way back, she was just confirming. Not sure when we are talking about but maybe Spring next year? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:



> Awww ......... wouldn't it be great, if we could somehow wrap up our good times, so that we could revisit them whenever we felt the need for some more. times with the people who make us feel good! ????


I guess we are lucky in that we can to some extent, with photos and videos. I had a lovely time with lots of laughs and great memories when I was going through my photos to find some for yesterdays tribute to Ann!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Enjoy knitting in front of your fire, I am just about ready for bed, just waiting for DH to come home from Babysitting. He tackled DD4's children by himself, tonight! ????????


What a brave man!! Sometimes, little girls especially, will respond better to granddad because maybe they aren't so strict and grandma won't let them run amok!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all! Very cold here this morning, well for London, anyway! 2.8'C but at least we aren't in the minuses yet!!!

Cleaning up a little this morning, then I have to walk to the high street (buses ore on diversion due to road works) to try and bludgeon some promised raffle prizes from three shopkeepers up there! I shall be glad when next week's World Cancer campaign is over as I seem to be dong all the work. My fault though, I volunteered, to make myself popular!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Catch you all later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> No love, not this year. I had already cancelled our reservation way back, she was just confirming. Not sure when we are talking about but maybe Spring next year? xxxxx


I'm game. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -27'C (-17'F) with high winds. It's colder in Toronto. They've had to cancel a bunch of trains there. Although we have blower heaters on our train switches, the electronics that control WHEN the switches open don't work as quickly when they are this cold, and trains got backed up.
Yesterday, we got an email at work about a social event (Bowling) that is happening Friday afternoon during work hours. A spreadsheet was sent out asking who was going and who was staying for work. And we were told that the event was optional. About an hour later, we got an email from the CIO (Big big boss) saying they had hired people to fill all our positions and anybody who wasn't going better have "a damn good reason". So why was the question even sent out earlier if this thing is MANDATORY. I've already emailed back that I'm not bowling, my ankles can't take it. 
I think I've figured out why they want everyone out of the building. We have new people moving from another department into our room on Monday. They need to rejig the cubicles to make room for them and they will need to turn the hydro off to do that. So why don't they treat us like adults and just say that. I'd be willing to work from home. I did it before when we had the odour problem in our area when they fixed the roof. 
I intend to take my knitting. If I have to just sit there, at least I can knit.
It's Knit Night tonight. I am SOOO looking forward to that.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Very cold here this morning, well for London, anyway! 2.8'C but at least we aren't in the minuses yet!!!
> 
> Cleaning up a little this morning, then I have to walk to the high street (buses ore on diversion due to road works) to try and bludgeon some promised raffle prizes from three shopkeepers up there! I shall be glad when next week's World Cancer campaign is over as I seem to be dong all the work. My fault though, I volunteered, to make myself popular!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxxxxxxx


Sweetie, you don't have to volunteer to do this to become more popular. You should only be doing something if you enjoy it, even if you are good at it.
Be careful walking around the road works.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I guess we are lucky in that we can to some extent, with photos and videos. I had a lovely time with lots of laughs and great memories when I was going through my photos to find some for yesterdays tribute to Ann!! xxxx


We can always go back and read the old Connections for as long as they are available. I wish there was some way to make a copy of them all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -27'C (-17'F) with high winds. It's colder in Toronto. They've had to cancel a bunch of trains there. Although we have blower heaters on our train switches, the electronics that control WHEN the switches open don't work as quickly when they are this cold, and trains got backed up.
> Yesterday, we got an email at work about a social event (Bowling) that is happening Friday afternoon during work hours. A spreadsheet was sent out asking who was going and who was staying for work. And we were told that the event was optional. About an hour later, we got an email from the CIO (Big big boss) saying they had hired people to fill all our positions and anybody who wasn't going better have "a damn good reason". So why was the question even sent out earlier if this thing is MANDATORY. I've already emailed back that I'm not bowling, my ankles can't take it.
> I think I've figured out why they want everyone out of the building. We have new people moving from another department into our room on Monday. They need to rejig the cubicles to make room for them and they will need to turn the hydro off to do that. So why don't they treat us like adults and just say that. I'd be willing to work from home. I did it before when we had the odour problem in our area when they fixed the roof.
> I intend to take my knitting. If I have to just sit there, at least I can knit.
> It's Knit Night tonight. I am SOOO looking forward to that.


Why not just tell the truth it makes life much easier, good for you for not going. Enjoy knit night. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> No love, not this year. I had already cancelled our reservation way back, she was just confirming. Not sure when we are talking about but maybe Spring next year? xxxxx


That would be a nice way to celebrate Spring.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Enjoy knitting in front of your fire, I am just about ready for bed, just waiting for DH to come home from Babysitting. He tackled DD4's children by himself, tonight! ????????





Barn-dweller said:


> Brave man. xx :sm23:


And he probably enjoyed every second.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold, very frosty Wales, the forecasted snow hasn't arrived yet but the clouds are coming in so expect to see snow soon. A perfect knitting day in front of the fire. xx


Stay in and watch the snow fall from the warmth. 
We have more lake effect snow coming this afternoon. We seem to be getting it every day now whenever the wind blows from the right direction (or wrong direction :sm17: ).


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold -4c (for us) and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear blue and the sun is shining. I'm off to tai chi soon and then it's supermarket and fish and chips. (sorry Jinx) and yes it is THHURSDAY.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Happy Thursday. Catch you later. xx


Happy Thursday.
Enjoy your Tai Chi.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> ....and in Toronto!! xxxx





Xiang said:


> That's right we did have a chat, while you were there! xoxoxo


I remember we had technical difficulties. We could hear some people and see some other people. It was pretty funny. But I loved hearing everyone's voices.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> My thermostat is set to 20°C and i have the backdoor in my room open with a fan on me...and I'm still sweating ????????????


It might be time to add a screen porch to your house. They used to be called "sleeping porches" up here.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -27'C (-17'F) with high winds. It's colder in Toronto. They've had to cancel a bunch of trains there. Although we have blower heaters on our train switches, the electronics that control WHEN the switches open don't work as quickly when they are this cold, and trains got backed up.
> Yesterday, we got an email at work about a social event (Bowling) that is happening Friday afternoon during work hours. A spreadsheet was sent out asking who was going and who was staying for work. And we were told that the event was optional. About an hour later, we got an email from the CIO (Big big boss) saying they had hired people to fill all our positions and anybody who wasn't going better have "a damn good reason". So why was the question even sent out earlier if this thing is MANDATORY. I've already emailed back that I'm not bowling, my ankles can't take it.
> I think I've figured out why they want everyone out of the building. We have new people moving from another department into our room on Monday. They need to rejig the cubicles to make room for them and they will need to turn the hydro off to do that. So why don't they treat us like adults and just say that. I'd be willing to work from home. I did it before when we had the odour problem in our area when they fixed the roof.
> I intend to take my knitting. If I have to just sit there, at least I can knit.
> It's Knit Night tonight. I am SOOO looking forward to that.


"You will enjoy yourself or you're fired!! " Never heard anything like it, as you say, they could have worded it so differently and made all the difference. However, knitting in work time sounds like a good idea!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> That's fine by me, June, I'll come with you.....and Flo. And any date as long as it's not snowing. But I'll still go anywhere. Cola I'm easy


"Cola I'm easy" I love this. I'm sure it was your ipad having fun with you, but I think it's great.
I'd love it if you and Flo could come to Canada. I am gathering my vacation funds to come back to England to see you and the gang again.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Couldn't have said it better if id tried.....I love my sisters, they are the world to me. Xx


Yes, what you said.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I haven't gone to Stephens and it's Wednesday, poor jinx will be confused again, never mind jinx, I go shopping at Asda on a Thursday but I'm not doing that neither, so be prepared.


If you don't feel like it, don't do it. Tomorrow is always another day, and you may feel differently then.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sweetie, you don't have to volunteer to do this to become more popular. You should only be doing something if you enjoy it, even if you are good at it.
> Be careful walking around the road works.


Thanks darling, what I said, that was a little tongue in cheek but I would enjoy this more if it wasn't so cold out there!! I think the others think I'm daft for doing it but I don't care!! ???? ???? ???? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello sitters, the snow has passed us by again..and I still haven't gone to Stephens. There wasn't any reason really, I was tired, and I wanted to stay warm and basically couldn't be bothered. I've said I'll pay my penance and go for the whole weekend, weather permitting. It's so cold isn't it?
> 
> Donna treasure came today and we had a chat. She's quite good really gets on with things while we chat. She's good company. Karen and Andrew have got a new car and have been getting a hoist fitted for Karen to be put in the seat then into the wheelchair. It's such hard work for them.
> 
> I've heard that Kathleen has been sent home. I'm going to ring tomorrow, I must go and visit her, if she's up to it. I believe there's nothing they can do for her. Donna cleans for her daughter so that is where the info has come from.
> 
> I'll catch up and see what I've missed today. Xx


Is Karen's hoist in the car? or at the house. If it's in the car, I've never seen one like that. That would be a great idea. I've seen lifts on the back of vans to lift wheelchairs up into the vehicle.
I'm sorry about Kathleen. Hopefully they can make her comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well, you may remember that we asked Paula to reserve a date for us in the Spring and I only recently got a message from her asking me to confirm that we didn't need it after all so I guess that week was still free. I'm always happy to ask her! xxxx


But which year?


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> TM over chocolate Weetabix..............just sayin'!! :sm23: xxxx


If I didn't have to go to work...
I have an open Bailey's in the downstairs fridge. hmmm weekend breakfast.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We can always go back and read the old Connections for as long as they are available. I wish there was some way to make a copy of them all.


That's true, I did that yesterday and I was surprised that Ann only participated in Connections for less than two years yet she certainly made her presence entertaining! Her last post was Feb 2013!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My mum was like that, would come out with something astounding out of nowhere then argue with herself until she convinced herself it wasn't a good idea after all!!!


Your mum and my mum would have had wonderful conversations.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Is Karen's hoist in the car? or at the house. If it's in the car, I've never seen one like that. That would be a great idea. I've seen lifts on the back of vans to lift wheelchairs up into the vehicle.
> I'm sorry about Kathleen. Hopefully they can make her comfortable.


What Nitzi said! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

The TV has just said that the school buses have all cancelled so the kids don't have to stand outside in this cold. I had to take my mitt off to get something out of my purse and my fingers were cold all the way to work. Not doing that again.
I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> But which year?


It was provisionally booked in case we decided to go but then Jacky came up with the excellent plan to go to Norfolk!! The great thing about it is that it is a bed and breakfast so we all had an en suite, the downside was that there were no ground floor bedrooms.However, she did have a small yarn shop in her front room!!! xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> If I didn't have to go to work...
> I have an open Bailey's in the downstairs fridge. hmmm weekend breakfast.


Oooooh, even better than TM on my Weetabix! It was skimmed milk this morning :sm22: :sm14: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Your mum and my mum would have had wonderful conversations.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Just a quick note to jinx: My draught excluders arrived from China this morning and they're great!!! After a bit of cutting down, they work perfectly. They would have been very easy to make but at £1.50, it wasn't worth the bother!! Thanks for the tip!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold -4c (for us) and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear blue and the sun is shining. I'm off to tai chi soon and then it's supermarket and fish and chips. (sorry Jinx) and yes it is THHURSDAY.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Happy Thursday. Catch you later. xx


Sounds like you're feeling better. Enjoy your tai chi and stay warm while you're out and about. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -27'C (-17'F) with high winds. It's colder in Toronto. They've had to cancel a bunch of trains there. Although we have blower heaters on our train switches, the electronics that control WHEN the switches open don't work as quickly when they are this cold, and trains got backed up.
> Yesterday, we got an email at work about a social event (Bowling) that is happening Friday afternoon during work hours. A spreadsheet was sent out asking who was going and who was staying for work. And we were told that the event was optional. About an hour later, we got an email from the CIO (Big big boss) saying they had hired people to fill all our positions and anybody who wasn't going better have "a damn good reason". So why was the question even sent out earlier if this thing is MANDATORY. I've already emailed back that I'm not bowling, my ankles can't take it.
> I think I've figured out why they want everyone out of the building. We have new people moving from another department into our room on Monday. They need to rejig the cubicles to make room for them and they will need to turn the hydro off to do that. So why don't they treat us like adults and just say that. I'd be willing to work from home. I did it before when we had the odour problem in our area when they fixed the roof.
> I intend to take my knitting. If I have to just sit there, at least I can knit.
> It's Knit Night tonight. I am SOOO looking forward to that.


Stay safe and warm as you're out and about today. Enjoy Knit Night tonight! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Sweetie, you don't have to volunteer to do this to become more popular. You should only be doing something if you enjoy it, even if you are good at it.
> Be careful walking around the road works.


I agree! You are such a lovely person, you don't need to work at being popular! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I agree! You are such a lovely person, you don't need to work at being popular! xxxooo


Awww, stoppit!!! Love you two too!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a very overcast Surrey. We are waiting for the forecast snow.

Tai chi is definitely getting easier and hands and arms seem to be working with the body not against it! Been to the supermarket and bought a huge salmon, which is now cooked and cooling.

Had fish and chips and now have to pack for my craft week end away. Just hope the snow doesn't come to much.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very overcast Surrey. We are waiting for the forecast snow.
> 
> Tai chi is definitely getting easier and hands and arms seem to be working with the body not against it! Been to the supermarket and bought a huge salmon, which is now cooked and cooling.
> 
> Had fish and chips and now have to pack for my craft week end away. Just hope the snow doesn't come to much.


I've been waiting all day for the severe weather we were forecast, seen about 3 flakes so far. Where is you weekend? Is it where you went last year? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I've been waiting all day for the severe weather we were forecast, seen about 3 flakes so far. Where is you weekend? Is it where you went last year? xx


Yes. Same as last year just near Tolpuddle in Dorset.

Keeping everything crossed for not too much snow xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello we e escaped snow again. Watch it come tomorrow when my hairdresser comes and I'm going to Stephens. Never mind, we are doing just fine but it's o so cold. 

I've tended to do nothing much today. I've had a pj day. Sudoku here and there. Andrew wand Karen have been out in their new car. It looks. Dry nice, lord knows what it is. 

I have to be up at 8am in the morning to get myself woken up for Jayne coming. I need at least two hours. I hate waking up, just hate it. It's the worst time of the day to me when I have to leave my cosy bed. Hope you've all had a good day, I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Was that for this year if so the dates will clash with Norfolk as we chose those dates so Rebecca could come? xxxx


That's not a problem at all, we shall book something for when our Rebecca is off work. I wouldn't do anything else.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Awww, stoppit!!! Love you two too!! xxxxx


????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I'm happy to do it thanks love as I already have her details on my laptop. Let's see what everyone else thinks!! xxxx


I'm with you bony lass. I am guided by your knowledge , aren't I a creep?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> No love, not this year. I had already cancelled our reservation way back, she was just confirming. Not sure when we are talking about but maybe Spring next year? xxxxx


Yes yes yes


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> It was provisionally booked in case we decided to go but then Jacky came up with the excellent plan to go to Norfolk!! The great thing about it is that it is a bed and breakfast so we all had an en suite, the downside was that there were no ground floor bedrooms.However, she did have a small yarn shop in her front room!!! xx


I wonder if her daughter still has those sexy knickers...


----------



## grandma susan

Has anyone heard from our jinx? Is she well in her little corner of the world? Come on jinx, where are you?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone heard from our jinx? Is she well in her little corner of the world? Come on jinx, where are you?


I was wondering that, maybe the cold has knocked her computer out. Hopefully that's all it is. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very overcast Surrey. We are waiting for the forecast snow.
> 
> Tai chi is definitely getting easier and hands and arms seem to be working with the body not against it! Been to the supermarket and bought a huge salmon, which is now cooked and cooling.
> 
> Had fish and chips and now have to pack for my craft week end away. Just hope the snow doesn't come to much.


Keeping my fingers crossed that you stay snow free! Also, stay warm and safe!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello we e escaped snow again. Watch it come tomorrow when my hairdresser comes and I'm going to Stephens. Never mind, we are doing just fine but it's o so cold.
> 
> I've tended to do nothing much today. I've had a pj day. Sudoku here and there. Andrew wand Karen have been out in their new car. It looks. Dry nice, lord knows what it is.
> 
> I have to be up at 8am in the morning to get myself woken up for Jayne coming. I need at least two hours. I hate waking up, just hate it. It's the worst time of the day to me when I have to leave my cosy bed. Hope you've all had a good day, I'll catch up.


Remind me who Jayne is? I beat you, I'm up at 7.30am for a 9.00am appointment at Guy's for the result of my gum biopsy!! I shall think of you getting up too, do you want a wake up call? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone heard from our jinx? Is she well in her little corner of the world? Come on jinx, where are you?


I was wondering the same thing, I hope she's ok


----------



## London Girl

My little laptop has overheated and died, I've seen it coming for a while now but I may not be so chatty until I get another one as I am on my phone now and I find it really hard!! Have a good night /whatever, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Remind me who Jayne is? I beat you, I'm up at 7.30am for a 9.00am appointment at Guy's for the result of my gum biopsy!! I shall think of you getting up too, do you want a wake up call? ???? Xxxx


Good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well. xxxx


Thanks dear! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I was wondering that, maybe the cold has knocked her computer out. Hopefully that's all it is. xx


I was wondering that, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck tomorrow, hope all goes well. xxxx


Me, too, June. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> What a brave man!! Sometimes, little girls especially, will respond better to granddad because maybe they aren't so strict and grandma won't let them run amok!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


hahaha ......... not in this case, unless he is totally different when I'm not there! DH is known as "Grumpy Grandad", but I do hope that he chills out a bit when I'm not there! :sm06: :sm23: 
I think I am more of the authoritarian, and he follows; but when I am relaxed, he will play with the girls, then they don't keep asking for the tv to be on. 
My older girls told me that I was really strict, and I believe it, because I raised them, the way I was raised, and that meant that the children were outside when the Weather was good, and when it was awful, We were allowed to play inside, or on our veranda (which was huge). When we did play inside, mum often used to play with us, & if dad was home, she would be in trouble also, for allowing us to be so rowdy. ????????
Neither of my parents could Cope with "too much" noise, and if they had the same experience, that I have, then I can fully understand why my siblings, & I, grew up as quiet people. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Very cold here this morning, well for London, anyway! 2.8'C but at least we aren't in the minuses yet!!!
> 
> Cleaning up a little this morning, then I have to walk to the high street (buses ore on diversion due to road works) to try and bludgeon some promised raffle prizes from three shopkeepers up there! I shall be glad when next week's World Cancer campaign is over as I seem to be dong all the work. My fault though, I volunteered, to make myself popular!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one everybody! xxxxxxxxxxx


Perhaps you have learned a small lesson, then! Don't stop volunteering, but don't keep volunteering to the point that you feel like you are doing everything. leave some things for others to do, they will still like you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -27'C (-17'F) with high winds. It's colder in Toronto. They've had to cancel a bunch of trains there. Although we have blower heaters on our train switches, the electronics that control WHEN the switches open don't work as quickly when they are this cold, and trains got backed up.
> Yesterday, we got an email at work about a social event (Bowling) that is happening Friday afternoon during work hours. A spreadsheet was sent out asking who was going and who was staying for work. And we were told that the event was optional. About an hour later, we got an email from the CIO (Big big boss) saying they had hired people to fill all our positions and anybody who wasn't going better have "a damn good reason". So why was the question even sent out earlier if this thing is MANDATORY. I've already emailed back that I'm not bowling, my ankles can't take it.
> I think I've figured out why they want everyone out of the building. We have new people moving from another department into our room on Monday. They need to rejig the cubicles to make room for them and they will need to turn the hydro off to do that. So why don't they treat us like adults and just say that. I'd be willing to work from home. I did it before when we had the odour problem in our area when they fixed the roof.
> I intend to take my knitting. If I have to just sit there, at least I can knit.
> It's Knit Night tonight. I am SOOO looking forward to that.


sometimes I think that bosses have a part of their breen missing, and that is the part that concerns the ability to deal with their adult workers. I don't think that I have had a boss type person, who didn't treat their employees, at some point, as if they were either children, or imbeciles; and with the thinking that they were the only ones who knew how to do anything! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We can always go back and read the old Connections for as long as they are available. I wish there was some way to make a copy of them all.


Might have a look at how, & if, that could be done. If the previous Connections can be downloaded. and then saved to either a large external drive, or to one of the many Cyber Drives ( I forget the actual name of these things) 
If we are unable to save these previous "Chats", Then I am at a loss! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> And he probably enjoyed every second.


Yes he probably did, but he will never admit it, that would destroy his reputation as a "Grumpy Grandad"????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Stay in and watch the snow fall from the warmth.
> We have more lake effect snow coming this afternoon. We seem to be getting it every day now whenever the wind blows from the right direction (or wrong direction :sm17: ).


It seems like the snows might be a mouth, or so, late!
Did anyone, in the Snow areas, get their regular snowfall, at the time that it usually arrives?
Our summer heat seems to be starting later each year, and I am just wondering, if the coldest temps of your winter, is doing the same thing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I remember we had technical difficulties. We could hear some people and see some other people. It was pretty funny. But I loved hearing everyone's voices.


I love hearing the different accents, especially when there is a group of people from the same country.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Couldn't have said it better if id tried.....I love my sisters, they are the world to me. Xx





nitz8catz said:


> Yes, what you said.


Same for me also! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone heard from our jinx? Is she well in her little corner of the world? Come on jinx, where are you?


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Same for me also! :sm09:


Me too!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

Well, here I am on a very hot and crowded train into London at a ridiculous time of the morning with all these poor people on their way to work!! We had a little snow overnight but not much to see now, thank goodness. Catch you all later! Xxxx


----------



## linkan

Well I've missed a whole day !

Wednesday i did 2 loads of laundry, folded and put away towels, hung all of dh's clothes.
Cleaned the mirror in the bathroom....
I don't know what got into me but it went away thank goodness! I slept well into the day Thursday. 
Did a bit of knitting..and alot of untangling my yarn. Don't know how it got in that state being in the bag. But I've fixed it good now.
It's after 3 am here Friday and tonight is sewing circle. Suppose to have a little freezing rain early but will clear up throughout the day.
In just a few days dd1 will be home and i can't wait to hug her!????
Hope your all Well. Will peek back in later.
I'm thinking of getting my hair cut and maybe a perm... Maybe that's what I'll do Monday , who knows lol.
I'm thinking something easy to manage.
Love and hugs y'all xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Well that didn't go quite to plan. Apparently, there was a couple of lines at the end of the text they sent me that said the appointment was not confirmed until I had received a confirmation text, so no appointment until next Friday for me grrrrr. Serves me right for not reading the whole thing!! Just having some breakfast, then I'll head home again, the train should be less crowded now. Laters!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Well that didn't go quite to plan. Apparently, there was a couple of lines at the end of the text they sent me that said the appointment was not confirmed until I had received a confirmation text, so no appointment until next Friday for me grrrrr. Serves me right for not reading the whole thing!! Just having some breakfast, then I'll head home again, the train should be less crowded now. Laters!! ???? Xxxx


Oh no what a waste of time is next Friday definite or do you have to wait for another text? Hope the rest of your day goes better. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from snowy Surrey. We have had about 3 inches overnight, but luckily it is slushy on the roads and we should be ok for our week end away. We will not be leaving until 11 am. There's is not very good wifi where we are going so I shall not be around much this week end.

Sorry you had a wasted journey June. Stay in and keep warm. The gks are off school today and were last heard of having snowball duals!

Keep warm and safe everyone (Judi stay cool) and have a good week end.
.
Happy February everyone (some great birthdays this month) and happy Fridayxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold Wales, we seem to have missed the severe weather we were supposed to be having, a little dusting of snow before we went to bed and that's it. Oh well still not going shopping today we've go enough food in to last us and TM is stocked up. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. Josephine hope the snow didn't get as far as Dorset and you trip down is OK, have fun. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. We have had about 3 inches overnight, but luckily it is slushy on the roads and we should be ok for our week end away. We will not be leaving until 11 am. There's is not very good wifi where we are going so I shall not be around much this week end.
> 
> Sorry you had a wasted journey June. Stay in and keep warm. The gks are off school today and were last heard of having snowball duals!
> 
> Keep warm and safe everyone (Judi stay cool) and have a good week end.
> .
> Happy February everyone (some great birthdays this month) and happy Fridayxxx


Ah you got in just before me, you've had more snow than us. Drive safely. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thought for the week end....


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thought for the week end....


Alcohol every time. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.

eta: Sorry, that was long.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold Wales, we seem to have missed the severe weather we were supposed to be having, a little dusting of snow before we went to bed and that's it. Oh well still not going shopping today we've go enough food in to last us and TM is stocked up. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. Josephine hope the snow didn't get as far as Dorset and you trip down is OK, have fun. xx


That was nice that the severe weather passed you by.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. We have had about 3 inches overnight, but luckily it is slushy on the roads and we should be ok for our week end away. We will not be leaving until 11 am. There's is not very good wifi where we are going so I shall not be around much this week end.
> 
> Sorry you had a wasted journey June. Stay in and keep warm. The gks are off school today and were last heard of having snowball duals!
> 
> Keep warm and safe everyone (Judi stay cool) and have a good week end.
> .
> Happy February everyone (some great birthdays this month) and happy Fridayxxx


Have a good weekend, even if you go into KP withdrawal :sm11: .
I hope your journey is uneventful and that the snow has been cleared from all the roads.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have my mandatory bowling event at work today. I'm taking my knitting as I will not be bowling. I'll sit beside the guy that will be bringing his bongo drums and won't be bowling either.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Well that didn't go quite to plan. Apparently, there was a couple of lines at the end of the text they sent me that said the appointment was not confirmed until I had received a confirmation text, so no appointment until next Friday for me grrrrr. Serves me right for not reading the whole thing!! Just having some breakfast, then I'll head home again, the train should be less crowded now. Laters!! ???? Xxxx


I'm sorry that you had to take a train ride for nothing but breakfast.
Why did they text you, when they didn't really mean it until they sent a confirmation text?


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Well I've missed a whole day !
> 
> Wednesday i did 2 loads of laundry, folded and put away towels, hung all of dh's clothes.
> Cleaned the mirror in the bathroom....
> I don't know what got into me but it went away thank goodness! I slept well into the day Thursday.
> Did a bit of knitting..and alot of untangling my yarn. Don't know how it got in that state being in the bag. But I've fixed it good now.
> It's after 3 am here Friday and tonight is sewing circle. Suppose to have a little freezing rain early but will clear up throughout the day.
> In just a few days dd1 will be home and i can't wait to hug her!????
> Hope your all Well. Will peek back in later.
> I'm thinking of getting my hair cut and maybe a perm... Maybe that's what I'll do Monday , who knows lol.
> I'm thinking something easy to manage.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxox


Didn't you know? Yarn balls fight when you leave them alone in a bag and don't pay attention to them. :sm17: I have to untangle DD's yarn all the time. I keep mine in zip-lock bags so they can't get together and cause chaos.
My hair has been annoying me lately, so if you do get yours cut, post a picture. I need ideas.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no what a waste of time is next Friday definite or do you have to wait for another text? Hope the rest of your day goes better. xxxx


No, it's definite, I have the letter to prove it!! My fault, can't argue with that!1 xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Alcohol every time. xx :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> It seems like the snows might be a mouth, or so, late!
> Did anyone, in the Snow areas, get their regular snowfall, at the time that it usually arrives?
> Our summer heat seems to be starting later each year, and I am just wondering, if the coldest temps of your winter, is doing the same thing! xoxoxo


We had snow early in the winter, then nothing until this month when it seemed to snow every other day. It hasn't really accumulated like it usually does. Most of it seems to have blown elsewhere. We still have all of February and March to go through. 
Our coldest temperatures traditionally are in February, so stay tuned. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
> Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
> I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
> Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
> Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.
> 
> eta: Sorry, that was long.


Wow, excitement indeed but not the sort you really want in those temps!! Glad you got to Knit Night, that hot chocolate sounds good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have my mandatory bowling event at work today. I'm taking my knitting as I will not be bowling. I'll sit beside the guy that will be bringing his bongo drums and won't be bowling either.


Can you knit in time to the bongo playing?? Or maybe he can bongo in time with your knitting!! :sm23: Either way, do the best you can not to get bored! xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry that you had to take a train ride for nothing but breakfast.
> Why did they text you, when they didn't really mean it until they sent a confirmation text?


I asked the receptionist that, she said, and I quote "I don't really know"!! She did suggest that I don't make any more text appointments but phone in instead. I pointed out the the phone is never picked up. She had no answer to that!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> My little laptop has overheated and died, I've seen it coming for a while now but I may not be so chatty until I get another one as I am on my phone now and I find it really hard!! Have a good night /whatever, lots of love xxxxx


I hope you find a replacement quickly.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you find a replacement quickly.


I'm just off to the cash convertor shop, watch this space, although I may be gone some time!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello we e escaped snow again. Watch it come tomorrow when my hairdresser comes and I'm going to Stephens. Never mind, we are doing just fine but it's o so cold.
> 
> I've tended to do nothing much today. I've had a pj day. Sudoku here and there. Andrew wand Karen have been out in their new car. It looks. Dry nice, lord knows what it is.
> 
> I have to be up at 8am in the morning to get myself woken up for Jayne coming. I need at least two hours. I hate waking up, just hate it. It's the worst time of the day to me when I have to leave my cosy bed. Hope you've all had a good day, I'll catch up.


Sorry, I'm a morning person. If I haven't started something by lunchtime, I'm probably not going to start it that day. That's not to say I drop everything after lunch, I'm just better at starting things in the morning. I also have 2 alarms. One close to the bed and one farther away that I have to get out of bed to silence. Once I'm out from the covers, I might as well get dressed, right.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a very overcast Surrey. We are waiting for the forecast snow.
> 
> Tai chi is definitely getting easier and hands and arms seem to be working with the body not against it! Been to the supermarket and bought a huge salmon, which is now cooked and cooling.
> 
> Had fish and chips and now have to pack for my craft week end away. Just hope the snow doesn't come to much.


That's good that the Tai Chi is becoming easier. I guess there is something to "muscle memory".
I'll be having fish today, but it will be sushi. I missed my fish last Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I asked the receptionist that, she said, and I quote "I don't really know"!! She did suggest that I don't make any more text appointments but phone in instead. I pointed out the the phone is never picked up. She had no answer to that!!! xx


That's quite circular! Maybe a complaint to a manager who can look into the extra texts that they don't really mean?


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:13 am EST and -27'C (-17'F) with high winds. It's colder in Toronto. They've had to cancel a bunch of trains there. Although we have blower heaters on our train switches, the electronics that control WHEN the switches open don't work as quickly when they are this cold, and trains got backed up.
> Yesterday, we got an email at work about a social event (Bowling) that is happening Friday afternoon during work hours. A spreadsheet was sent out asking who was going and who was staying for work. And we were told that the event was optional. About an hour later, we got an email from the CIO (Big big boss) saying they had hired people to fill all our positions and anybody who wasn't going better have "a damn good reason". So why was the question even sent out earlier if this thing is MANDATORY. I've already emailed back that I'm not bowling, my ankles can't take it.
> I think I've figured out why they want everyone out of the building. We have new people moving from another department into our room on Monday. They need to rejig the cubicles to make room for them and they will need to turn the hydro off to do that. So why don't they treat us like adults and just say that. I'd be willing to work from home. I did it before when we had the odour problem in our area when they fixed the roof.
> I intend to take my knitting. If I have to just sit there, at least I can knit.
> It's Knit Night tonight. I am SOOO looking forward to that.





Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe and warm as you're out and about today. Enjoy Knit Night tonight! xxxooo


Mav, I hope your day goes well, if you are still in work time, and if work time is over, have a great knit night. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello we e escaped snow again. Watch it come tomorrow when my hairdresser comes and I'm going to Stephens. Never mind, we are doing just fine but it's o so cold.
> 
> I've tended to do nothing much today. I've had a pj day. Sudoku here and there. Andrew wand Karen have been out in their new car. It looks. Dry nice, lord knows what it is.
> 
> I have to be up at 8am in the morning to get myself woken up for Jayne coming. I need at least two hours. I hate waking up, just hate it. It's the worst time of the day to me when I have to leave my cosy bed. Hope you've all had a good day, I'll catch up.


Hello Susan, I have had a reasonably good day, haven't done much, until we Looked after the children again. The two Little ones went to sleep quite early, which was really good. Now I am home, catching upon here! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Remind me who Jayne is? I beat you, I'm up at 7.30am for a 9.00am appointment at Guy's for the result of my gum biopsy!! I shall think of you getting up too, do you want a wake up call? ???? Xxxx


I hope your appointment goes well also, with a good result! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> My little laptop has overheated and died, I've seen it coming for a while now but I may not be so chatty until I get another one as I am on my phone now and I find it really hard!! Have a good night /whatever, lots of love xxxxx


Hope you get a new one soon, we don't want you off line for too long! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Well I've missed a whole day !
> 
> Wednesday i did 2 loads of laundry, folded and put away towels, hung all of dh's clothes.
> Cleaned the mirror in the bathroom....
> I don't know what got into me but it went away thank goodness! I slept well into the day Thursday.
> Did a bit of knitting..and alot of untangling my yarn. Don't know how it got in that state being in the bag. But I've fixed it good now.
> It's after 3 am here Friday and tonight is sewing circle. Suppose to have a little freezing rain early but will clear up throughout the day.
> In just a few days dd1 will be home and i can't wait to hug her!????
> Hope your all Well. Will peek back in later.
> I'm thinking of getting my hair cut and maybe a perm... Maybe that's what I'll do Monday , who knows lol.
> I'm thinking something easy to manage.
> Love and hugs y'all xoxox


Hi CD, You sound like your brain is going a million miles an hour; slow down, or else you will burn out, and be exhausted when DD1 gets home. You need to be rested, and ready to catchup with her! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
> Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
> I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
> Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
> Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.
> 
> eta: Sorry, that was long.


Never a dull moment at your works, well except for the work itself, hope it's all dried out and warm today. Sounds though Knit Night went a bit awry too but at least it was good fun. xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well that didn't go quite to plan. Apparently, there was a couple of lines at the end of the text they sent me that said the appointment was not confirmed until I had received a confirmation text, so no appointment until next Friday for me grrrrr. Serves me right for not reading the whole thing!! Just having some breakfast, then I'll head home again, the train should be less crowded now. Laters!! ???? Xxxx


Oh no ......... that was a bit of bad luck, or you can just use the whole experience, as a trial run; then the next time will go perfectly????????????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. We have had about 3 inches overnight, but luckily it is slushy on the roads and we should be ok for our week end away. We will not be leaving until 11 am. There's is not very good wifi where we are going so I shall not be around much this week end.
> 
> Sorry you had a wasted journey June. Stay in and keep warm. The gks are off school today and were last heard of having snowball duals!
> 
> Keep warm and safe everyone (Judi stay cool) and have a good week end.
> .
> Happy February everyone (some great birthdays this month) and happy Fridayxxx


Thanks Josephine, I hope you have a great weekend, with all attendees.
As far as staying cool goes, I think we have become experts at it now, but ATM, the temperatures are quite mild, when compared to some days that we have had, but thanks for thinking of us, down here in the furnace. It's wierd, because on many days we burn, but in Queensland they are trying very hard not to drown! When comparing one of these options, with the other, I think I much prefer where I am, even with the extra none heat! :sm06: :sm23: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hope you get a new one soon, we don't want you off line for too long! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


I'm back!! Got a really good deal on a second hand Acer laptop, lots to put on it but so far, so good!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thought for the week end....


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm back!! Got a really good deal on a second hand Acer laptop, lots to put on it but so far, so good!! xxx


That is excellent, well done! Have you had secondhand Laptops before? If so, have you had any problems with them? ???????? xoxoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, here I am on a very hot and crowded train into London at a ridiculous time of the morning with all these poor people on their way to work!! We had a little snow overnight but not much to see now, thank goodness. Catch you all later! Xxxx


Hope it all goes well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well that didn't go quite to plan. Apparently, there was a couple of lines at the end of the text they sent me that said the appointment was not confirmed until I had received a confirmation text, so no appointment until next Friday for me grrrrr. Serves me right for not reading the whole thing!! Just having some breakfast, then I'll head home again, the train should be less crowded now. Laters!! ???? Xxxx


Oh, no! Sorry you had to make that trip back and forth for nothing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. We have had about 3 inches overnight, but luckily it is slushy on the roads and we should be ok for our week end away. We will not be leaving until 11 am. There's is not very good wifi where we are going so I shall not be around much this week end.
> 
> Sorry you had a wasted journey June. Stay in and keep warm. The gks are off school today and were last heard of having snowball duals!
> 
> Keep warm and safe everyone (Judi stay cool) and have a good week end.
> .
> Happy February everyone (some great birthdays this month) and happy Fridayxxx


Have a great weekend! Sounds like so much fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Thought for the week end....


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
> Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
> I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
> Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
> Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.
> 
> eta: Sorry, that was long.


So problem it was long -- it was very entertaining to read. What a day you had at work yesterday! I hope today goes better. Stay safe as you travel. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, I have had a reasonably good day, haven't done much, until we Looked after the children again. The two Little ones went to sleep quite early, which was really good. Now I am home, catching upon here! :sm23: :sm23:


Glad the little ones went to sleep early for you today and that you had a reasonably good day. I'm off early to meet up with a couple of friends and then back home to do a bit more packing. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
> Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
> I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
> Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
> Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.
> 
> eta: Sorry, that was long.


Mav, having a long post is no problem, especially when it makes good reading! Why would ANYONE want to bring in a system of Health Care, when your Country already has a very good system for the people? Will he be getting payment of some sort, or he doesn't care about the needs of the people. I can't even think of any reason why he would think that was a good idea! :sm06: :sm06: 
I'm glad that your knit Night was good, and so entertaining, and I hope the future ones are as entertaining. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't you know? Yarn balls fight when you leave them alone in a bag and don't pay attention to them. :sm17: I have to untangle DD's yarn all the time. I keep mine in zip-lock bags so they can't get together and cause chaos.
> My hair has been annoying me lately, so if you do get yours cut, post a picture. I need ideas.


I have allowed my hair to get a bit Longer than I usually do, and now I have more curls than I have ever had! It will be quite interesting, to see how long I can Let it grow, or how long I can cope with the longer hair! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had snow early in the winter, then nothing until this month when it seemed to snow every other day. It hasn't really accumulated like it usually does. Most of it seems to have blown elsewhere. We still have all of February and March to go through.
> Our coldest temperatures traditionally are in February, so stay tuned. :sm01:


Will do! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I asked the receptionist that, she said, and I quote "I don't really know"!! She did suggest that I don't make any more text appointments but phone in instead. I pointed out the the phone is never picked up. She had no answer to that!!! xx


So the Receptionist has an exemplary work Ethic! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm back!! Got a really good deal on a second hand Acer laptop, lots to put on it but so far, so good!! xxx


Well done, looking forward to top speed action from you later. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, well done! Have you had secondhand Laptops before? If so, have you had any problems with them? ???????? xoxoxoxo


I wouldn't buy or sell one privately but these guys are brilliant, really helpful and 6 months guarantee. He also knocked £25 off the marked price and gave me a laptop bag. They sort of know me because the charity shop is next door!!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Glad the little ones went to sleep early for you today and that you had a reasonably good day. I'm off early to meet up with a couple of friends and then back home to do a bit more packing. xxxooo


I think their mum keeps them busy, so that they will be tired, and ready to go to sleep at a reasonable time.
DD4 is finishing things in their home, that they began earlier, as they are hoping to sell their home, and move to an area that is a much better place for children to grow up in. SIL is in that region now, working and checking to see how much permanant work is available, and if he can get a long term job there, they will move there. They want to leave this town, as it seems like the number of drug afflicted people is increasing, and they have had one car stolen, and destroyed; then their family car was broken into. DD4 just wants to get out of the town now, as I don't think she feels very safe where they live anymore. 
The only thing bad about them moving, is they won't be close enough to drop in for a visit; but if they can find a large enough house to rent, we will be able to stay for a few days, and take Mint with us!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> So the Receptionist has an exemplary work Ethic! :sm23: :sm23:


Cold as ice, she didn't give a flying fig!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

Well I have caught up now, so I will be heading off to bed very soon, as it is now 0107 here, and I need some sleep! Goodnight all, enjoy your day! ????????????????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, looking forward to top speed action from you later. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Well, I don't know about that, the laptop is only as fast as the nut on the keyboard!! Having said that, I'm getting there, just all feels a bit weird at the moment but as long as I can still chat to my sisters, I don't care about much else!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Well I have caught up now, so I will be heading off to bed very soon, as it is now 0107 here, and I need some sleep! Goodnight all, enjoy your day! ????????????????????


Goodnight Judi, hope you sleep well! xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Cold as ice, she didn't give a flying fig!!! xxx


A lot of Receptionists are, aren't they; and they think they are above everyone else! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, we've only had a little snow but it's enough to stop me going to Stephens, I might go tomorrow. I've had my haircut today, it's quite short, I couldn't stand it the way it was, it made me look like a pleb. Richard said I looked like Theresa May so that settled it, off with it. Stephen is talking of coming to get me tomorro.w but I don't want to cause them work. I'm fine here and maybe by Wednesday it will be fine again. 

Saxy I hope dh is ok

Josephine I hope snow doesn't stop play for you. 

Have we heard from jinx?

I'm going to catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
> Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
> I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
> Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
> Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.
> 
> eta: Sorry, that was long.


Hahahahah this put me in mind of war and peace! But......it was really funny and interesting. Thanks for the laugh Mav Haha☔⛄☔????


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, we've only had a little snow but it's enough to stop me going to Stephens, I might go tomorrow. I've had my haircut today, it's quite short, I couldn't stand it the way it was, it made me look like a pleg. Richard said I looked like Theresa May so that settled it, off with it. Stephen is talking of coming to get me tomorrow but I don't want to cause them work. I'm fine here and maybe by Wednesday it will be fine again.
> 
> Saxy I hope dh is ok
> 
> Josephine I hope snow doesn't stop play for you.
> 
> Have we heard from jinx?
> 
> I'm going to catch up.


jinx seems to have disappeared again, hope she's OK, perhaps Flo will let us know sometime. xx


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> We had snow early in the winter, then nothing until this month when it seemed to snow every other day. It hasn't really accumulated like it usually does. Most of it seems to have blown elsewhere. We still have all of February and March to go through.
> Our coldest temperatures traditionally are in February, so stay tuned. :sm01:


I tend to think that there might be a tad of mutiny at work with you and the bongo player. Just saying


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan, I have had a reasonably good day, haven't done much, until we Looked after the children again. The two Little ones went to sleep quite early, which was really good. Now I am home, catching upon here! :sm23: :sm23:


Hi judi, we just about escaped the snow here really. We don't seem to get any weather where I live. Summer passes us by toooooooo.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> jinx seems to have disappeared again, hope she's OK, perhaps Flo will let us know sometime. xx


I hope she's okay, too. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Cold as ice, she didn't give a flying fig!!! xxx


Probably because it happens all the time. You won't be the first and certainly not the last. I can just hear them in the back office saying how many will we get today? I'm sorry you had bother but I know you can look after yourself. No one crosses our Londy. Luv ya


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> jinx seems to have disappeared again, hope she's OK, perhaps Flo will let us know sometime. xx


I hope she's ok. E weather wasn't too good for her was it. Maybe they've got no wifi


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Probably because it happens all the time. You won't be the first and certainly not the last. I can just hear them in the back office saying how many will we get today? I'm sorry you had bother but I know you can look after yourself. No one crosses our Londy. Luv ya


Hello sweetheart, if I'd been worried, I would have stamped my little foot but I wasn't so I didn't!! It's a shambles for one of the biggest teaching hospitals in the UK, these text appointments just don't work!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -20'C (-4'F). Sunny today.
> Gas stations are running out of gas/petrol up here because all the gas that is sold at the pumps comes from the US. We don't have any refineries that produce car gas. With the snowy cold roads, the trucks have not been able to get here to refill the stations. I filled up last night at a station that was selling their high-octane gas for the same price as regular because that was the only gas that they had left.
> I had excitement at work yesterday. We have a glass enclosed "porch" at work with automatic double doors on the outside and inside. There are two heaters overhead. The double doors stay open between 7:30 am and 8:00 am to let everyone in. With the cold air last night, the hot water pipe that goes to the overhead heaters froze and burst. There was a spectacular "Niagara Falls" happening at the inner door. And the glass walls were all steamed up from the hot water. The lobby filled with water and the water went down through the walls to the basement where I work. The lower hall was filled with water and water was coming through the overhead fluorescent lights in the large boardroom. The fire department was called and turned off the shut off valve for the pipe, which was in the "porch". They also brought in blowers to get rid of the water. The blowers were intended to be used in unoccupied buildings after a fire. The lower hall filled with fumes from the blowers. Someone from Facilities propped open a door on the lower level to clear the fumes..... and another pipe burst. This was the pipe that supplied water to the men's washroom in the basement. The women's washroom had a different pipe and was unaffected. Then they decided it was a better idea to bring in a bunch of shop-vacs and vaccuum up all the water.
> Our provincial premier Doug Ford, (brother of infamous Toronto mayor Rob Ford) is trying the sell the provincial health insurance to an American company, so we would have to pay health insurance like the US. The prime minister is working to stop this because universal healthcare is mandated at the federal level and the provinces administer it and receive money from the federal level to pay for it. The prime minister has had to step in once already because Doug Ford didn't agree with some of our social services and tried to cancel them.
> Knit Night was lively last night. One lady brought a crochet monkey that she was working on. Some of the parts of the monkey were suggestive of other anatomical parts and that started a silly conversation that had everyone laughing. And the owner made us all hot chocolate because it was so cold whenever the door opened. It was just what I needed.
> 
> eta: Sorry, that was long.


Hi Mav, with the 3 week startup of the US Govt, does that mean that fuel supplies will begin to flow through again, or won't it be enough to make much of a difference? 
I never even thought about the effect the Shutdown of USA govt would affect other countries, & I am guessing that a catam person doesn't care!????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Hi Mav, with the 3 week startup of the US Govt, does that mean that fuel supplies will begin to flow through again, or won't it be enough to make much of a difference?


The shutdown didn't affect the fuel delivery. It's because of the cold weather and snow storms and icy roads that the trucks hauling the fuel aren't able to get through to many regions to deliver it. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> The shutdown didn't affect the fuel delivery. It's because of the cold weather and snow storms and icy roads that the trucks hauling the fuel aren't able to get through to many regions to deliver it. xxxooo


Oh, I didn't think of the weather, because I have never had that problem. Thanks for setting me straught. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Oh, I didn't think of the weather, because I have never had that problem. Thanks for setting me straught. xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I have allowed my hair to get a bit Longer than I usually do, and now I have more curls than I have ever had! It will be quite interesting, to see how long I can Let it grow, or how long I can cope with the longer hair! ????????????????


Mine is nearly touching me arse !

LOL
Seriously it is though. ????
I did feel quite manic MJ . i didn't sleep the night before, my son brought me food super early, like right after normal people have breakfast. Or brunch, whatever that is. I had taken my meds In time plus some excedrin for a headache. Which... Technically i don't think your suppose to mix those with lortab and cymbalta. ..and levothyroxin ...and Flexerill. So my heart was racing and i had all kinds of get up and do it. My back was screaming at me and freaking out. The foreman in that department kept hitting the pain/stop button. But i just kept on going. The pain message made it to my brain but the stop message got lost. So then the sweat department starting flooding and they were bailing out everywhere ! I think i even started to sweat out of my eyeballs. I would stop and sit down for a few but then i kept getting back up. Finally they all had a meeting and shut everything down. . i got rebooted and woke up around 3pm Thursday , with no desire to do housework , i guess the reboot worked . so of course i did a little knitting and things got back to normal lol ????????


----------



## linkan

Went to sewing circle tonight. We actually had almost a full house for a change considering the weather wasn't great. It wasn't as bad as yesterday but it wasn't great either.
It was nice though. Mary said she would teach me how to use the long arm !!! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.
If i learn and do okay I'm going to buy my own and then i can maybe make a little money doing quilts for people. You can earn close to $500. Per quilt here. ( im not sure i could charge someone that much). They charge by the square inch or something like that. Idk it's math, i don't like math. 
But Mary said her long arm paid for itself within the first year. 
I'm just excited at the idea of being able to do my own quilts start to finish.


----------



## linkan

Okay I'm going to turn in.

Love and hugs y'all xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold and frosty/icy Wales, the severe weather missed us luckily. Still way too cold to be outside so intend not to go out there. Have finished my mosaic scarf and have started another shawl, doing Marisa this time. Will catch up now, back later, have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Dorset. No snow overnight and everything is perfect. But we left Camberley just in time as they had snow all day with roads closed. Maybe we won't be able to get home.

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold and frosty/icy Wales, the severe weather missed us luckily. Still way too cold to be outside so intend not to go out there. Have finished my mosaic scarf and have started another shawl, doing Marisa this time. Will catch up now, back later, have a good weekend. xx


It missed us too. We had a lot of snow falling on Thursday and it was sticking, but it must have eventually turned to rain as there was nothing in the morning. Going to look up Marisa


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. No snow overnight and everything is perfect. But we left Camberley just in time as they had snow all day with roads closed. Maybe we won't be able to get home.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Glad you are safe and made your way out in the morning before snow stopped play. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It missed us too. We had a lot of snow falling on Thursday and it was sticking, but it must have eventually turned to rain as there was nothing in the morning. Going to look up Marisa


We've still got snow on the ground from last Tuesday as it has been so cold, it's just frozen there. Pleased it missed you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Oh my gosh i love it????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Oh my gosh i love it????


Aw thanks. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight. We actually had almost a full house for a change considering the weather wasn't great. It wasn't as bad as yesterday but it wasn't great either.
> It was nice though. Mary said she would teach me how to use the long arm !!! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.
> If i learn and do okay I'm going to buy my own and then i can maybe make a little money doing quilts for people. You can earn close to $500. Per quilt here. ( im not sure i could charge someone that much). They charge by the square inch or something like that. Idk it's math, i don't like math.
> But Mary said her long arm paid for itself within the first year.
> I'm just excited at the idea of being able to do my own quilts start to finish.


I have a friend who makes lots of quilts and pay an enormous amount of money to have them quilted on a massive machine that sits in someone's garage, it does the whole bed-size quilt in about an hour. However, on the domestic long arm machines, you may have to do quite a lot of lifting and turning and pulling of the quilt but I expect Mary has gone through all that with you. Go for it, even if you're just doing baby quilts!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


That is beautiful, it might also discourage different insects from annoying you, If you wear it; as this combination is often seen on frogs, and other small animals, to discourage predators, perhaps it will work in the same way for you, and keep the insect predators (& pests) away from you! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That is beautiful, it might also discourage different insects from annoying you, If you wear it; as this combination is often seen on frogs, and other small animals, to discourage predators, perhaps it will work in the same way for you, and keep the insect predators (& pests) away from you! ????????????


Do you know of any colours that attract buyers? xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hi judi, we just about escaped the snow here really. We don't seem to get any weather where I live. Summer passes us by toooooooo.


I'm glad the snow has mostly missed you, so far. Is that usual for your region, or has it only happened this year? 
I hope the snow continues to mostly miss you!???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wouldn't buy or sell one privately but these guys are brilliant, really helpful and 6 months guarantee. He also knocked £25 off the marked price and gave me a laptop bag. They sort of know me because the charity shop is next door!!


I've never been inside one of those shops, and I don't even know if they even have one in the local town. I will need to check that out next time I am in town! ???????? :sm23:


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I have a friend who makes lots of quilts and pay an enormous amount of money to have them quilted on a massive machine that sits in someone's garage, it does the whole bed-size quilt in about an hour. However, on the domestic long arm machines, you may have to do quite a lot of lifting and turning and pulling of the quilt but I expect Mary has gone through all that with you. Go for it, even if you're just doing baby quilts!! xxxx


Oh she won't do anything smaller than a twin size. But usually she does the big king sized ones. Her machine takes up a whole room.
It's funny. Her and her daughter Monica live there together it's a two bedroom house. They sleep in the same room because of the sewing stuff taking the big bedroom . They are some of the nicest people you ever met though. It's her son that is having the baby in the Philippines. She gave me a pattern for a heart quilt and said she would work on it with me. ????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Of course you know it will be purple though....


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mine is nearly touching me arse !
> 
> LOL
> Seriously it is though. ????
> I did feel quite manic MJ . i didn't sleep the night before, my son brought me food super early, like right after normal people have breakfast. Or brunch, whatever that is. I had taken my meds In time plus some excedrin for a headache. Which... Technically i don't think your suppose to mix those with lortab and cymbalta. ..and levothyroxin ...and Flexerill. So my heart was racing and i had all kinds of get up and do it. My back was screaming at me and freaking out. The foreman in that department kept hitting the pain/stop button. But i just kept on going. The pain message made it to my brain but the stop message got lost. So then the sweat department starting flooding and they were bailing out everywhere ! I think i even started to sweat out of my eyeballs. I would stop and sit down for a few but then i kept getting back up. Finally they all had a meeting and shut everything down. . i got rebooted and woke up around 3pm Thursday , with no desire to do housework , i guess the reboot worked . so of course i did a little knitting and things got back to normal lol ????????


*WOW*, if I lived in close proximity to you, I would have been eat your place, quick smart, to let you know what a really dangerous thing you had done; but you survived that cocktail of danger, and you seem to be more aware of exactly how bad for you, it could have been! Please don't do it again, because you might not be so lucky, if there is a next time; ????????????
Ok, that is the finish of my advice, I hope your pain has decreased, or you have been given some decent analgesia, that actually works for you! xoxoxo

Oh yes, I almost forgot; Brunch is a meal that people have, halfway between breakfast & lunch; and when parts of those two words, give the resulting word:-
_Br_ - from breakfast,
_unch_ - from Lunch,
which gives us BRUNCH. I don't know who, or where, it originated from.????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I hope she's okay, too. xxxooo


Yes, I also hope that she is ok! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Went to sewing circle tonight. We actually had almost a full house for a change considering the weather wasn't great. It wasn't as bad as yesterday but it wasn't great either.
> It was nice though. Mary said she would teach me how to use the long arm !!! ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????.
> If i learn and do okay I'm going to buy my own and then i can maybe make a little money doing quilts for people. You can earn close to $500. Per quilt here. ( im not sure i could charge someone that much). They charge by the square inch or something like that. Idk it's math, i don't like math.
> But Mary said her long arm paid for itself within the first year.
> I'm just excited at the idea of being able to do my own quilts start to finish.


If you can get yourself a long arm machine, go for it, because it would be very difficult for you to quilt your creations on a dedicated quilting machine, which is what I have, and with the long arm, the quilt & the backing are put on a frame, which you probably already know! The other option, that CAN be done easily on a regular machine, is to do the technique of quilting as you go, and join the blocks once they are all completed.
It's a good idea for you to learn how to use the machine first, then you will also find out if it will cause any problems with your joints; which I hope turns out not to be a problem. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. No snow overnight and everything is perfect. But we left Camberley just in time as they had snow all day with roads closed. Maybe we won't be able to get home.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Good evening Josephine, enjoy your time away, and I hope you don't have any problems when it is time for you to return home! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of any colours that attract buyers? xx :sm23:


Unfortunately not, but perhaps if you do a spot of people watching, next time you are out & about, you might get some ideas from what the people are wearing, but I do know that there is a large proportion of people do follow the fashionable colours.

Jacki here is a little question for you, and anyone else, probably in Uk, who is interested.

Did any of you know that there is an Alligator farm in a town in Cambridgeshire? You might already know about this farm, because I don't know how when the show I was watching, was made, so it is probably very old news!???????????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately not, but perhaps if you do a spot of people watching, next time you are out & about, you might get some ideas from what the people are wearing, but I do know that there is a large proportion of people do follow the fashionable colours.
> 
> Jacki here is a little question for you, and anyone else, probably in Uk, who is interested.
> 
> Did any of you know that there is an Alligator farm in a town in Cambridgeshire? You might already know about this farm, because I don't know how when the show I was watching, was made, so it is probably very old news!???????????? :sm23: :sm23:


Yes I had heard of it but it's the only one I can find here, we also have a crocodile zoo in Oxfordshire. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. No snow overnight and everything is perfect. But we left Camberley just in time as they had snow all day with roads closed. Maybe we won't be able to get home.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Glad you made it safely. Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


It's lovely! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. No snow overnight and everything is perfect. But we left Camberley just in time as they had snow all day with roads closed. Maybe we won't be able to get home.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


Glad you dodged the snow, we had quite a lot last night but it's all gone from the paths this morning! Enjoy yourselves and be disgraceful! Lotsa love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Love the pattern but the colours brought me out in the heeby jeebies, I have a bad wasp phobia and am a bit allergic!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of any colours that attract buyers? xx :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Oh she won't do anything smaller than a twin size. But usually she does the big king sized ones. Her machine takes up a whole room.
> It's funny. Her and her daughter Monica live there together it's a two bedroom house. They sleep in the same room because of the sewing stuff taking the big bedroom . They are some of the nicest people you ever met though. It's her son that is having the baby in the Philippines. She gave me a pattern for a heart quilt and said she would work on it with me. ????????????????????????????


Oh wow, on both counts! That sounds like the machine my friend has her quilts done on, where would you put it and are they expensive? xxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Of course you know it will be purple though....


But of course and it will be fabulous!!


----------



## London Girl

Have spent a couple of hours at the shop, where chaos is currently reigning. The boss had a couple of days off and her stand in has left the place in a terrible mess! I went to lay out the raffle in the shop but no one can find the table so I shall take my own and any damage, they pay for it! I wanted to print out some mini posters but had to get my printer and my art software to work on my laptop, which was a challenge but I did it, quite chuffed at that!!

Had a note from Trish, she's fine, just chugging along. Laters!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning from a foggy southern Indiana and it’s ground hogs day which means tomorrow is DS’s 23rd Birthday!

I need to go to the store to pick up a few more things for tomorrow....am I moving yet.....no I didn’t think so for some reason yesterday shopping was starting to hurt my arm I hope that’s not going to start being a trend or I will have to cave on the surgery and have it done sooner!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Love the pattern but the colours brought me out in the heeby jeebies, I have a bad wasp phobia and am a bit allergic!! xxxx


Oops sorry about that. xxxx :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a foggy southern Indiana and it's ground hogs day which means tomorrow is DS's 23rd Birthday!
> 
> I need to go to the store to pick up a few more things for tomorrow....am I moving yet.....no I didn't think so for some reason yesterday shopping was starting to hurt my arm I hope that's not going to start being a trend or I will have to cave on the surgery and have it done sooner!


I know it's going to be a nuisance but if you have to have the surgery done sooner or later, you might as well get it over with and start mending? Happy birthday to Mr B for tomorrow!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oops sorry about that. xxxx :sm12: :sm16:


You're forgiven! xxxx


----------



## jinx

Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You're forgiven! xxxx


Thank you. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


Welcome back we've missed you, hope all is OK. xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately not, but perhaps if you do a spot of people watching, next time you are out & about, you might get some ideas from what the people are wearing, but I do know that there is a large proportion of people do follow the fashionable colours.
> 
> Jacki here is a little question for you, and anyone else, probably in Uk, who is interested.
> 
> Did any of you know that there is an Alligator farm in a town in Cambridgeshire? You might already know about this farm, because I don't know how when the show I was watching, was made, so it is probably very old news!???????????? :sm23: :sm23:


I've always heard that light yellow houses sell fastest.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello and happy Saturday evening. It's been sleeting and slopping all day so once again I stayed in. I'm beginning to run low on provisions. Will have to make an effort to take some stuff out of the freezer. I'm just a lazy gal. 

Stephen suggested coming for me but I don't want folk running 60mile stints for me. Time is so precious when you are working. I've facetimed Matthew, to be honest there's only Matthew seems to pick up on me???? Just saying.

Hope all you away are happy and staying warm and I also hope that jinx is back.

I've had a text from marg and she is home now, so I'll probably see her tomorrow. I'm catching up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


Hi jinx glad you are with us in spirit if not up to your usual self. Love you.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


Hi love, so glad to see you here, hope all is well xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello and happy Saturday evening. It's been sleeting and slopping all day so once again I stayed in. I'm beginning to run low on provisions. Will have to make an effort to take some stuff out of the freezer. I'm just a lazy gal.
> 
> Stephen suggested coming for me but I don't want folk running 60mile stints for me. Time is so precious when you are working. I've facetimed Matthew, to be honest there's only Matthew seems to pick up on me???? Just saying.
> 
> Hope all you away are happy and staying warm and I also hope that jinx is back.
> 
> I've had a text from marg and she is home now, so I'll probably see her tomorrow. I'm catching up now.


Will be nice for you to catch up with Marg again! My family is the same, all or nothing, haven't heard a peep from any of them for two weeks!! :sm22: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I have a friend who makes lots of quilts and pay an enormous amount of money to have them quilted on a massive machine that sits in someone's garage, it does the whole bed-size quilt in about an hour. However, on the domestic long arm machines, you may have to do quite a lot of lifting and turning and pulling of the quilt but I expect Mary has gone through all that with you. Go for it, even if you're just doing baby quilts!! xxxx


Don't you think that takes the creativity and fun out of quilting when something does it for you. :sm17:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


Hi Judith, I suppose it's "Snowy Saturday" where you are... hope you are getting some sunshine to go with it. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Lovely Bumble Bee scarf Jacky.. I always like things related to bee's. I've seen some cute bee buttons. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you know of any colours that attract buyers? xx :sm23:


Have you tried baking bread and apple pies yet? You have to trap them somehow! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Hi Judith, I suppose it's "Snowy Saturday" where you are... hope you are getting some sunshine to go with it. xoxox


Hi Trish, we've not had any more snow since last Tuesday but have still got a fair bit lying around the garden, it's just too cold here, not polar vortex cold but cold enough for us like about -8C tonight. Guess who hasn't been out for days. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Lovely Bumble Bee scarf Jacky.. I always like things related to bee's. I've seen some cute bee buttons. xoxox


Thanks. xx


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. No snow overnight and everything is perfect. But we left Camberley just in time as they had snow all day with roads closed. Maybe we won't be able to get home.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone xxx


No snow here yet, the forecast seems to change when ever they suggest snow... hope it keeps on that way too! Have a safe journey home. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Have you tried baking bread and apple pies yet? You have to trap them somehow! :sm02:


You obviously haven't seen my pastry cooking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish, we've not had any more snow since last Tuesday but have still got a fair bit lying around the garden, it's just too cold here, not polar vortex cold but cold enough for us like about -8C tonight. Guess who hasn't been out for days. xx :sm23:


It doesn't sound very nice. The sun is peeking out right now, so I can't complain about anything! Not even elk. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> You obviously haven't seen my pastry cooking. xx :sm23: :sm23:


If I was closer I'd bake for you, it was the smell of the neighbours sour dough bread baking that got me started this week, it was intoxicating. Bread turned out great, we ate 1/2 a loaf last night! We won't tell them the bread story will we Jacky haha! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> If I was closer I'd bake for you, it was the smell of the neighbours sour dough bread baking that got me started this week, it was intoxicating. Bread turned out great, we ate 1/2 a loaf last night! We won't tell them the bread story will we Jacky haha! :sm23:


My lips are sealed, glad it all turned out OK in the END. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> My lips are sealed, glad it all turned out OK in the END. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Such wit! xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I had heard of it but it's the only one I can find here, we also have a crocodile zoo in Oxfordshire. xx


The owner of the Alligator farm was talking of getting crocodiles, from Africa, at a later date; so he might have Crocodiles also. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a foggy southern Indiana and it's ground hogs day which means tomorrow is DS's 23rd Birthday!
> 
> I need to go to the store to pick up a few more things for tomorrow....am I moving yet.....no I didn't think so for some reason yesterday shopping was starting to hurt my arm I hope that's not going to start being a trend or I will have to cave on the surgery and have it done sooner!


Get yourself one of those wheely shopping trolleys, So that you don't get so much weight on your arm, but then you will have to get the trolley out of the car when you get home.
It would possibly be much better for you, to have the surgery done much earlier, than you have planned! xoxoxo

Whoops ......... forgot to say Happy Birthday to DS, I hope he has a wonderful day!
Has he settled back into being home again, after his little trip? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Don't you think that takes the creativity and fun out of quilting when something does it for you. :sm17:


Hi Trish, do you make the entire quilt by hand, or only the final quilting, once it has been p inned, or tacked, together? My younger sister uses her sewing machine to put the quilt together, but she much prefers to hand quilt, for a nice soft quilt. She tells me that machine quilting can make the finished quilt feel like a large piece of cardboard.
I did try hand quilting once, but couldn't do the stitches the way described in the instructions; then my sis told me how she did hers, but I have yet to try it, but I am sure it will be much easier, than the instructions! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Have you tried baking bread and apple pies yet? You have to trap them somehow! :sm02:


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> If I was closer I'd bake for you, it was the smell of the neighbours sour dough bread baking that got me started this week, it was intoxicating. Bread turned out great, we ate 1/2 a loaf last night! We won't tell them the bread story will we Jacky haha! :sm23:


????????????????


----------



## linkan

Oooo[[ cold kp club
102.99 Not just a radio station anymore.
Motrin taken. .NO other meds at this time.

Alot of it has settled in my Back. ... So bad .. I'm freezing. ..
I'm never cold. I don't know who gave this to me this time but when i find them.....
I'm pretty sure I'll just cry on their shoulder ????????????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


Hello gorgeous ???????????? so good to see you here.

Did that sound weird?. I'm on fire. Not literally.. I don't think the Motrin is helping.... 
Ugh i feel likeI'm complaining like a man now
????????xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Dorset. Very frosty here. More crafting today and pub lunch. 

Happy Sunday. Xxxxxx.


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. Very frosty here. More crafting today and pub lunch.
> 
> Happy Sunday. Xxxxxx.


Have a great time.


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Hello from my tiny tiny corner of the world. Talk to you all soon.


Take care of yourself, hoping you are well x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a very cold, frosty but at the moment sunny Wales Got a big sausage casserole waiting to go in the oven then back to my shawl this afternoon. Have done the first three sections, counted my stitches and found I was 28 stitches short, can't work out where so will do an extra section to get the stitch count up to the required amount for the last section. Oh well better than having to frog it. Have a good Sunday, stay warm. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Just had a pm from Chris, her internet keep going down every few minutes and has been for a few days now, but is thinking of us all and will back as soon as she can. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Don't you think that takes the creativity and fun out of quilting when something does it for you. :sm17:


I guess that if your passion is the piecing, you are probably sick of the sight of it when it comes to the the quilting!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> If I was closer I'd bake for you, it was the smell of the neighbours sour dough bread baking that got me started this week, it was intoxicating. Bread turned out great, we ate 1/2 a loaf last night! We won't tell them the bread story will we Jacky haha! :sm23:


I hear proving bread dough makes a great cushion!!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi Trish, do you make the entire quilt by hand, or only the final quilting, once it has been p inned, or tacked, together? My younger sister uses her sewing machine to put the quilt together, but she much prefers to hand quilt, for a nice soft quilt. She tells me that machine quilting can make the finished quilt feel like a large piece of cardboard.
> I did try hand quilting once, but couldn't do the stitches the way described in the instructions; then my sis told me how she did hers, but I have yet to try it, but I am sure it will be much easier, than the instructions! :sm23: :sm23:


I have tried all ways to quilt, one square at a time before joining, machine quilting, - disaster, hand quilting, tedious. I usually just tuft them, just sew on one spot at the corner joins of the squares. Doesn't look anything like as good as patterned quilting but it still shows off the piecing and holds the layers together!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Hello gorgeous ???????????? so good to see you here.
> 
> Did that sound weird?. I'm on fire. Not literally.. I don't think the Motrin is helping....
> Ugh i feel likeI'm complaining like a man now
> ????????xoxo


Sending you the usual massive bundle of healing, comforting hugs!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. Very frosty here. More crafting today and pub lunch.
> 
> Happy Sunday. Xxxxxx.


Sounds wonderful! We have just been food shopping, not many tills open due to sickness and holidays, massive queues, glad to be home out of it now!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a pm from Chris, her internet keep going down every few minutes and has been for a few days now, but is thinking of us all and will back as soon as she can. xx


Thanks for the info! * Chris*, if you can see this, hope to see you soon!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, you may remember that we asked Paula to reserve a date for us in the Spring and I only recently got a message from her asking me to confirm that we didn't need it after all so I guess that week was still free. I'm always happy to ask her! xxxx


It was pretty much the best week of my life recently.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hear proving bread dough makes a great cushion!!! ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I didn't say a word, honest. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> It was pretty much the best week of my life recently.


There'll soon be another one, just 2 months. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Count me in for that toooo. If saxy can't see her way clear then I would sort the next one out but God help u all. Josephine can guide me? See what saxy says. Its early doors


If we want to go to Blackpool again then June will probably be our fixer. If you want anywhere else I'll see what I can do.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Was that for this year if so the dates will clash with Norfolk as we chose those dates so Rebecca could come? xxxx


I couldn't afford to go anywhere so close to Norfolk.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> PLUS on what's app i love the voice messaging. I promise not to sing anymore lol.XOXOXO????


But I enjoyed your singing. I love to hear your soft accent.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'm happy to do it thanks love as I already have her details on my laptop. Let's see what everyone else thinks!! xxxx


Go for it!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Oooo[[ cold kp club
> 102.99 Not just a radio station anymore.
> Motrin taken. .NO other meds at this time.
> 
> Alot of it has settled in my Back. ... So bad .. I'm freezing. ..
> I'm never cold. I don't know who gave this to me this time but when i find them.....
> I'm pretty sure I'll just cry on their shoulder ????????????????


Sending you many warm and healing hugs, Angela! That fever does not sound good. Lots of liquids. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> That's not a problem at all, we shall book something for when our Rebecca is off work. I wouldn't do anything else.


absolutely not! We want Rebecca with us.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a pm from Chris, her internet keep going down every few minutes and has been for a few days now, but is thinking of us all and will back as soon as she can. xx


Thanks for letting us know about her, Jacky. Sorry she's having troubles with her internet. We miss her! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well that didn't go quite to plan. Apparently, there was a couple of lines at the end of the text they sent me that said the appointment was not confirmed until I had received a confirmation text, so no appointment until next Friday for me grrrrr. Serves me right for not reading the whole thing!! Just having some breakfast, then I'll head home again, the train should be less crowded now. Laters!! ???? Xxxx


What a silly system!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Ah you got in just before me, you've had more snow than us. Drive safely. xx


Even I had more snow than you, though it soon disappeared again.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Thought for the week end....


Too late for anything but the alcohol and dreams.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't you know? Yarn balls fight when you leave them alone in a bag and don't pay attention to them. :sm17: I have to untangle DD's yarn all the time. I keep mine in zip-lock bags so they can't get together and cause chaos.
> My hair has been annoying me lately, so if you do get yours cut, post a picture. I need ideas.


I desperately need a haircut too.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Wow, excitement indeed but not the sort you really want in those temps!! Glad you got to Knit Night, that hot chocolate sounds good!! xxxx


Hot chocolate is always good.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, well done! Have you had secondhand Laptops before? If so, have you had any problems with them? ???????? xoxoxoxo


We have. I would never buy second hand again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> If we want to go to Blackpool again then June will probably be our fixer. If you want anywhere else I'll see what I can do.


The trouble is Chris won't be able to do Blackpool. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Even I had more snow than you, though it soon disappeared again.


We've still got a fair bit of ours. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We have. I would never buy second hand again.


Well, so far, so good!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, we've only had a little snow but it's enough to stop me going to Stephens, I might go tomorrow. I've had my haircut today, it's quite short, I couldn't stand it the way it was, it made me look like a pleb. Richard said I looked like Theresa May so that settled it, off with it. Stephen is talking of coming to get me tomorro.w but I don't want to cause them work. I'm fine here and maybe by Wednesday it will be fine again.
> 
> Saxy I hope dh is ok
> 
> Josephine I hope snow doesn't stop play for you.
> 
> Have we heard from jinx?
> 
> I'm going to catch up.


DH is fine thanks. A bit painful once the anaesthetic wore off but he says he can 'suck it and see'.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Mine is nearly touching me arse !
> 
> LOL
> Seriously it is though. ????
> I did feel quite manic MJ . i didn't sleep the night before, my son brought me food super early, like right after normal people have breakfast. Or brunch, whatever that is. I had taken my meds In time plus some excedrin for a headache. Which... Technically i don't think your suppose to mix those with lortab and cymbalta. ..and levothyroxin ...and Flexerill. So my heart was racing and i had all kinds of get up and do it. My back was screaming at me and freaking out. The foreman in that department kept hitting the pain/stop button. But i just kept on going. The pain message made it to my brain but the stop message got lost. So then the sweat department starting flooding and they were bailing out everywhere ! I think i even started to sweat out of my eyeballs. I would stop and sit down for a few but then i kept getting back up. Finally they all had a meeting and shut everything down. . i got rebooted and woke up around 3pm Thursday , with no desire to do housework , i guess the reboot worked . so of course i did a little knitting and things got back to normal lol ????????


what a wonderfully descriptive piece of text!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm calling this my Bumble Bee mosaic scarf. xx :sm09: :sm09:


well named.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> *WOW*, if I lived in close proximity to you, I would have been eat your place, quick smart, to let you know what a really dangerous thing you had done; but you survived that cocktail of danger, and you seem to be more aware of exactly how bad for you, it could have been! Please don't do it again, because you might not be so lucky, if there is a next time; ????????????
> Ok, that is the finish of my advice, I hope your pain has decreased, or you have been given some decent analgesia, that actually works for you! xoxoxo
> 
> Oh yes, I almost forgot; Brunch is a meal that people have, halfway between breakfast & lunch; and when parts of those two words, give the resulting word:-
> _Br_ - from breakfast,
> _unch_ - from Lunch,
> which gives us BRUNCH. I don't know who, or where, it originated from.????????????


I think it's American in origin. We call it elevenses.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately not, but perhaps if you do a spot of people watching, next time you are out & about, you might get some ideas from what the people are wearing, but I do know that there is a large proportion of people do follow the fashionable colours.
> 
> Jacki here is a little question for you, and anyone else, probably in Uk, who is interested.
> 
> Did any of you know that there is an Alligator farm in a town in Cambridgeshire? You might already know about this farm, because I don't know how when the show I was watching, was made, so it is probably very old news!???????????? :sm23: :sm23:


Johnston's Crocodile Farm. They do tours.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Glad you dodged the snow, we had quite a lot last night but it's all gone from the paths this morning! Enjoy yourselves and be disgraceful! Lotsa love xxxx


I'll drink to that. Hopefully you are having lots of fun and laughter.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a foggy southern Indiana and it's ground hogs day which means tomorrow is DS's 23rd Birthday!
> 
> I need to go to the store to pick up a few more things for tomorrow....am I moving yet.....no I didn't think so for some reason yesterday shopping was starting to hurt my arm I hope that's not going to start being a trend or I will have to cave on the surgery and have it done sooner!


Happy birthday to your DS.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Have you tried baking bread and apple pies yet? You have to trap them somehow! :sm02:


yes, get a loaf in the oven (or a bun?)


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is Chris won't be able to do Blackpool. xx


unless somewhere very close has a downstairs bedroom. All those houses do B&B. Our side of the road all had steps though. Maybe the landlady can suggest something.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well, so far, so good!


Probably because you bought from someone you know you can trust.


----------



## SaxonLady

Having spent Thursday with the twins, and Friday all day at the hospital waiting for DH's op. I was so busy catching up yesterday that I didn't manage to get on here. I have now caught up again!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> yes, get a loaf in the oven (or a bun?)


Thankfully totally impossible. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Having spent Thursday with the twins, and Friday all day at the hospital waiting for DH's op. I was so busy catching up yesterday that I didn't manage to get on here. I have now caught up again!


Oh have I missed something, I didn't realise he had an op. did you actually find out what the matter was with him? xx


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very cold, frosty but at the moment sunny Wales Got a big sausage casserole waiting to go in the oven then back to my shawl this afternoon. Have done the first three sections, counted my stitches and found I was 28 stitches short, can't work out where so will do an extra section to get the stitch count up to the required amount for the last section. Oh well better than having to frog it. Have a good Sunday, stay warm. xx


Sausage casserole I'm intrigued what's in it other than the obvious?


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I think it's American in origin. We call it elevenses.


Lord of the rings. ????


----------



## linkan

I'm sweating it all out. Got sick earlier.
Ugh
Managed to get all my material yesterday. Most of it was 60%off.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all my sisters, it's Sunday evening and I've just come to bed to talk with you. I've had a nice Sunday. Stephen came down for three hours or so. He just wanted to make sure I was ok. He did a little shop for me at Asda on his way, and (this is for you jinx)he did a few little jobs on my honey do list. Nothing major but niggly little things I couldn't get to. We talked and talked, laughed about dad, and talked about my house and jobs we have to see about in the summer. My house is 140ish years old and I kid you not that there are some jobs to do. Might be a bit major I think. I'm not going to worry about it, cos I can't do anything about it. 

I hope you've all had a nice Sunday, and that Josephine has a safe travel home. And I'm really hoping jinx is back and trish do t think that you are not in my thoughts because you've been off here a few days now. Love you. I'm behind you all.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I couldn't afford to go anywhere so close to Norfolk.


I'm forever skint saxy. I just seem to plod through. Just cos there's only one in the house doesn't mean to say that it costs less to heat etc......I'm not moaning, it's just that some I know of get a lot more than me from benefits and spend there money waste fully (I think). Lottery scratch cards, going out for breakfast then dinner, but they know every trick in the book how to claim Money from the government. Ooooooo can u tell that I get kind of cross????


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I guess that if your passion is the piecing, you are probably sick of the sight of it when it comes to the the quilting!! Xxxx


With me i just don't have a machine that can accommodate the quilting part. I absolutely would like to do the entire thing myself . i can't imagine quilting one by hand like the ladies do at sewing circle.. A long arm is very expensive so getting to learn on someone else's machine is awesome. Plus I'll get my quilts done without it costing me a fortune. Win win. 
I just have to get over this bubonic plague i seem to have come down with .
Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted? Lisa saved me from my washer and dryer once. The dryer apparently had a short in it. Anyway..
I dropped the dryer sheets behind them and i was leaning over the dryer and put an arm on the dryer ,and the other arm on the washer. That connected the circuit. And it had me. I was locked , jaws clenched i couldn't move. It crossed from one arm crossed my chest and out the other arm.. Just a burn..
Lisa knocked me off it with the broom. And i remember thinking that all of my bones and joints and muscles had been rattled and contracted and it was like getting kicked in the hoohoo.
That's how i felt last night and today. Like i got electrocuted and now my bones and muscles and skin hurts.
The doc said if it had been a 110v it would have stopped my heart. But it was a 220v.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> The trouble is Chris won't be able to do Blackpool. xx


I think she's ok with a flight of stairs. She has stairs at home? I think she could be fine.


----------



## linkan

i forget what we were talking about. I sleep nowxoxo


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> DH is fine thanks. A bit painful once the anaesthetic wore off but he says he can 'suck it and see'.


I hate to ask but whatever he's sucking, is it safe?????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I'm forever skint saxy. I just seem to plod through. Just cos there's only one in the house doesn't mean to say that it costs less to heat etc......I'm not moaning, it's just that some I know of get a lot more than me from benefits and spend there money waste fully (I think). Lottery scratch cards, going out for breakfast then dinner, but they know every trick in the book how to claim Monet from the government. Ooooooo can u tell that I get kind of cross????


It seems so unfair doesn't it.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> I hate to ask but whatever he's sucking, is it safe?????


Oh it hurts to laugh it hurts to laugh. !!!????????????????


----------



## linkan

My fabric i picked out.. Not the best pictures.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> With me i just don't have a machine that can accommodate the quilting part. I absolutely would like to do the entire thing myself . i can't imagine quilting one by hand like the ladies do at sewing circle.. A long arm is very expensive so getting to learn on someone else's machine is awesome. Plus I'll get my quilts done without it costing me a fortune. Win win.
> I just have to get over this bubonic plague i seem to have come down with .
> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted? Lisa saved me from my washer and dryer once. The dryer apparently had a short in it. Anyway..
> I dropped the dryer sheets behind them and i was leaning over the dryer and put an arm on the dryer ,and the other arm on the washer. That connected the circuit. And it had me. I was locked , jaws clenched i couldn't move. It crossed from one arm crossed my chest and out the other arm.. Just a burn..
> Lisa knocked me off it with the broom. And i remember thinking that all of my bones and joints and muscles had been rattled and contracted and it was like getting kicked in the hoohoo.
> That's how i felt last night and today. Like i got electrocuted and now my bones and muscles and skin hurts.
> The doc said if it had been a 110v it would have stopped my heart. But it was a 220v.


Sorry you are not well again love, look after yourself. It's not long til DD comes home then shortly after that there'll be a little visitor. Bet baby doesn't give you time to be poorly. I bet you are excited.....


----------



## linkan

Thanks for all the warm hugs and love y'all. It's working ????????


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Sorry you are not well again love, look after yourself. It's not long til DD comes home then shortly after that there'll be a little visitor. Bet baby doesn't give you time to be poorly. I bet you are excited.....


She's on her way home now but i won't get to see her for a few days as she doesn't want to get sick.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> My fabric i picked out.. Not the best pictures.


They are going to look so good. Jane my friend is a needlework teacher and does her quilts by hand. They are beautiful, I shall see if I can get her to let me wattsap some. She's so clever. Her work goes into shows and she forever wins. I think she must have some of my talent because I've got none for sewing. Is it a boy or girl you are having?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Probably because you bought from someone you know you can trust.


I think it paid me to get to know them a bit first!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all my sisters, it's Sunday evening and I've just come to bed to talk with you. I've had a nice Sunday. Stephen came down for three hours or so. He just wanted to make sure I was ok. He did a little shop for me at Asda on his way, and (this is for you jinx)he did a few little jobs on my honey do list. Nothing major but niggly little things I couldn't get to. We talked and talked, laughed about dad, and talked about my house and jobs we have to see about in the summer. My house is 140ish years old and I kid you not that there are some jobs to do. Might be a bit major I think. I'm not going to worry about it, cos I can't do anything about it.
> 
> I hope you've all had a nice Sunday, and that Josephine has a safe travel home. And I'm really hoping jinx is back and trish do t think that you are not in my thoughts because you've been off here a few days now. Love you. I'm behind you all.


How lovely to spend that time with Stephen with just the two of you. It's my DS's 47th birthday tomorrow, he is in Sydney at the moment on his way to the wedding of their egg donor but how I would love to spend a few hours just chatting with him!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lord of the rings. ????


Nuh, don't get it, sorry! xxxxx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> With me i just don't have a machine that can accommodate the quilting part. I absolutely would like to do the entire thing myself . i can't imagine quilting one by hand like the ladies do at sewing circle.. A long arm is very expensive so getting to learn on someone else's machine is awesome. Plus I'll get my quilts done without it costing me a fortune. Win win.
> I just have to get over this bubonic plague i seem to have come down with .
> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted? Lisa saved me from my washer and dryer once. The dryer apparently had a short in it. Anyway..
> I dropped the dryer sheets behind them and i was leaning over the dryer and put an arm on the dryer ,and the other arm on the washer. That connected the circuit. And it had me. I was locked , jaws clenched i couldn't move. It crossed from one arm crossed my chest and out the other arm.. Just a burn..
> Lisa knocked me off it with the broom. And i remember thinking that all of my bones and joints and muscles had been rattled and contracted and it was like getting kicked in the hoohoo.
> That's how i felt last night and today. Like i got electrocuted and now my bones and muscles and skin hurts.
> The doc said if it had been a 110v it would have stopped my heart. But it was a 220v.


Oh bless that Lisa!!! What a nasty experience for both of you and I'm so sorry you are feeling so rough now. Get yourself to the doc if it doesn't ease up on you son! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Vegetables yummy!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I think she's ok with a flight of stairs. She has stairs at home? I think she could be fine.


She does have stairs at home so if we could make sure she only has to go up and down once a day, she might be ok.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> My fabric i picked out.. Not the best pictures.


Ooh, so pretty and a nice amount of purple!!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Sausage casserole I'm intrigued what's in it other than the obvious?


Sausages naturally, we get what are called Toulouse sausages very tasty with garlic, herbs and wine. Onions, carrots, mushrooms, thickened stock chucked in the oven for one and a half hours. xx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> She's on her way home now but i won't get to see her for a few days as she doesn't want to get sick.


Are they moving right into the house?


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> They are going to look so good. Jane my friend is a needlework teacher and does her quilts by hand. They are beautiful, I shall see if I can get her to let me wattsap some. She's so clever. Her work goes into shows and she forever wins. I think she must have some of my talent because I've got none for sewing. Is it a boy or girl you are having?


A girl. Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
And both Jen and her dh are purple lovers too. So we're doing purple butterflies. And hearts.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Are they moving right into the house?


It's not going to be ready till Tuesday. That's the day they were suppose to come. But no they are going to have to pay..or we are going to have to pay to keep the uhaul till then with all their stuff in it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> She does have stairs at home so if we could make sure she only has to go up and down once a day, she might be ok.


No downstairs toilet though. xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Ooh, so pretty and a nice amount of purple!!! xxx


Thanks and of course lol. I think i like the black and white for the edges and borders.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Vegetables yummy!!


What's that for? Awww i want veggies...


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Nuh, don't get it, sorry! xxxxx :sm16:


They talk about elevenses in the movie.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Vegetables yummy!!


Is there dip to go with them... fresh and scrumptious looking! xoxox


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Is there dip to go with them... fresh and scrumptious looking! xoxox


Sour cream mixed with ranch packet?? Yuuuuuum ????????


----------



## Islander

Good morning, the Island is finally getting a shot of Winter, blustery snow and winds this overcast day. Can't complain with the temps everyone else has been having. 
Angela I had chills all last night as well, not feverish like you though. Today feeling better after a gallon of tea. It's one of those days where comfort food would hit the spot. 
Chris hope you come back to us soon. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Sour cream mixed with ranch packet?? Yuuuuuum ????????


Definitely yum! ???? ???? ????


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> What's that for? Awww i want veggies...


Dinner for Bens ????


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I think it paid me to get to know them a bit first!!


Absolutely ranch dip!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How lovely to spend that time with Stephen with just the two of you. It's my DS's 47th birthday tomorrow, he is in Sydney at the moment on his way to the wedding of their egg donor but how I would love to spend a few hours just chatting with him!! xxxx


Happy Birthday to your DS, time sure does fly doesn't it! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Sour cream mixed with ranch packet?? Yuuuuuum ????????


Yep!!


----------



## linkan

We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sausages naturally, we get what are called Toulouse sausages very tasty with garlic, herbs and wine. Onions, carrots, mushrooms, thickened stock chucked in the oven for one and a half hours. xx


I would love to sample yours Jacky, because I bet if I made it... it wouldn't taste the same! Are the sausages precooked? xoxox


----------



## binkbrice

And this is why I buy cakes!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


Your DH will surely put some fine touches on it! Some of my finest cars were "specials" My favourite being a vintage Austin Cambridge. xoxo


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


Nothing wrong with those wheels, lucky gal! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


What is it looks like a malibu


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> And this is why I buy cakes!


Turn it over and start again... lol! I'm laughing with you not at you! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Good morning, the Island is finally getting a shot of Winter, blustery snow and winds this overcast day. Can't complain with the temps everyone else has been having.
> Angela I had chills all last night as well, not feverish like you though. Today feeling better after a gallon of tea. It's one of those days where comfort food would hit the spot.
> Chris hope you come back to us soon. xoxo


Sorry you weren't too good in the night, I think the snow and cold makes everyone feel a bit 'off'. You can't beat comfort food in this weather, what do you fancy? xx


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> A girl. Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
> And both Jen and her dh are purple lovers too. So we're doing purple butterflies. And hearts.


That's a beautiful name. xoxo


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Turn it over and start again... lol! I'm laughing with you not at you! :sm23:


I know I am laughing too Dh was right darn it!


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm sweating it all out. Got sick earlier.
> Ugh
> Managed to get all my material yesterday. Most of it was 60%off.


Hope you're back on your feet soon, you have lots of sewing to do... hugs xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I would love to sample yours Jacky, because I bet if I made it... it wouldn't taste the same! Are the sausages precooked? xoxox


No I give them a quick fry and brown them a bit before I slice them up and put them in the pot. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> And this is why I buy cakes!


Oops. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> And this is why I buy cakes!


LOL


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry you weren't too good in the night, I think the snow and cold makes everyone feel a bit 'off'. You can't beat comfort food in this weather, what do you fancy? xx


I'm craving chili....


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> That's a beautiful name. xoxo


Thank you.
Her dh is Marcus so Marcelina and my middle name is Rose and his mom's middle name is Marie.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello all my sisters, it's Sunday evening and I've just come to bed to talk with you. I've had a nice Sunday. Stephen came down for three hours or so. He just wanted to make sure I was ok. He did a little shop for me at Asda on his way, and (this is for you jinx)he did a few little jobs on my honey do list. Nothing major but niggly little things I couldn't get to. We talked and talked, laughed about dad, and talked about my house and jobs we have to see about in the summer. My house is 140ish years old and I kid you not that there are some jobs to do. Might be a bit major I think. I'm not going to worry about it, cos I can't do anything about it.
> 
> I hope you've all had a nice Sunday, and that Josephine has a safe travel home. And I'm really hoping jinx is back and trish do t think that you are not in my thoughts because you've been off here a few days now. Love you. I'm behind you all.


I'm on the same wave length as you dear Susan with our houses, if it's mean't to be it will happen. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I know I'm laughing too Dh was right darn it!


If it makes you feel any better Lisa, I sat on my bread while it was rising the other day... but we won't go into it! xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lisa, I sat on my bread while it was rising the other day... but we won't go into it! xxx


It fell apart when I took it out of the dish I posted the updated picture above!

Do I even want to know how or why?


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> W
> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted?
> 
> My sister used to like to hold on to the electric fence... she was always a little strange! I wasn't going to take the dare. I've assisted at Cardioversions, I'll pass on electricity thanks! You owe Lisa big time.
> :sm02:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> It fell apart when I took it out of the dish I posted the updated picture above!
> 
> Do I even want to know how or why?


How about making Rum Balls... we'll fix it yet!


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> With me i just don't have a machine that can accommodate the quilting part. I absolutely would like to do the entire thing myself . i can't imagine quilting one by hand like the ladies do at sewing circle.. A long arm is very expensive so getting to learn on someone else's machine is awesome. Plus I'll get my quilts done without it costing me a fortune. Win win.
> I just have to get over this bubonic plague i seem to have come down with .
> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted? Lisa saved me from my washer and dryer once. The dryer apparently had a short in it. Anyway..
> I dropped the dryer sheets behind them and i was leaning over the dryer and put an arm on the dryer ,and the other arm on the washer. That connected the circuit. And it had me. I was locked , jaws clenched i couldn't move. It crossed from one arm crossed my chest and out the other arm.. Just a burn..
> Lisa knocked me off it with the broom. And i remember thinking that all of my bones and joints and muscles had been rattled and contracted and it was like getting kicked in the hoohoo.
> That's how i felt last night and today. Like i got electrocuted and now my bones and muscles and skin hurts.
> The doc said if it had been a 110v it would have stopped my heart. But it was a 220v.


That is very scary!!! Glad you are okay after something like that. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry you weren't too good in the night, I think the snow and cold makes everyone feel a bit 'off'. You can't beat comfort food in this weather, what do you fancy? xx


Scalloped potatoes with cheese. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> My fabric i picked out.. Not the best pictures.


Yummy fabrics, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> How lovely to spend that time with Stephen with just the two of you. It's my DS's 47th birthday tomorrow, he is in Sydney at the moment on his way to the wedding of their egg donor but how I would love to spend a few hours just chatting with him!! xxxx


I agree with June on this, Susan. And a happy birthday to your DS, June! I would like to talk more with our DS, but am always happy with what I get. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Hi Pam are you taking Sunday easy? xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I know Iâm laughing too Dh was right darn it!


My DH would say that looks great, cut me a piece! But I know how you feel..❤


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Good morning, the Island is finally getting a shot of Winter, blustery snow and winds this overcast day. Can't complain with the temps everyone else has been having.
> Angela I had chills all last night as well, not feverish like you though. Today feeling better after a gallon of tea. It's one of those days where comfort food would hit the spot.
> Chris hope you come back to us soon. xoxo


Woke up to some rain this morning, but it's gone away. We've got a bit of a breeze now and may get some small amount of snow overnight, but doesn't look real likely. All depends on how the winds flow. We're getting cold air out of Canada this week -- coming down from the Frazer River canyon area. Daytime highs will be in the low to mid-30s. I won't complain, though, considering what the rest of the country is and has been getting! Keep warm, Jinx!!!

We have 4 weeks from tomorrow to vacate the house. Lots of packing going on here and Mr. Ric is trying to get his projects wrapped up. We still have a bit of negotiating to do on the house we hope to buy. The roofs on all the buildings need work. Hopefully the buyer will realize that he would have to deal with that with any sale and be willing to work with us on the price.

Always something! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Dorset. Very frosty here. More crafting today and pub lunch.
> 
> Happy Sunday. Xxxxxx.


Have a great time Josephine, wish I was with you! hugs xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> And this is why I buy cakes!


But it still looks yummy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I know Iâm laughing too Dh was right darn it!


Oh, dear! But it definitely won't affect the taste! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> I'm on the same wave length as you dear Susan with our houses, if it's mean't to be it will happen. xoxo


That's my philosophy! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Woke up to some rain this morning, but it's gone away. We've got a bit of a breeze now and may get some small amount of snow overnight, but doesn't look real likely. All depends on how the winds flow. We're getting cold air out of Canada this week -- coming down from the Frazer River canyon area. Daytime highs will be in the low to mid-30s. I won't complain, though, considering what the rest of the country is and has been getting! Keep warm, Jinx!!!
> 
> We have 4 weeks from tomorrow to vacate the house. Lots of packing going on here and Mr. Ric is trying to get his projects wrapped up. We still have a bit of negotiating to do on the house we hope to buy. The roofs on all the buildings need work. Hopefully the buyer will realize that he would have to deal with that with any sale and be willing to work with us on the price.
> 
> Always something! xxxooo


Hope it all goes smoothly for you and Mr. Ric. ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Scalloped potatoes with cheese. xoxo


Have you got potatoes? Have you got cheese? Off you go then. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hi Pam are you taking Sunday easy? xoxo


Sort of. Went grocery shopping this morning. We're mostly trying to eat from the supplies we have on hand, but just have to buy some things sometimes. I'm planning to pack a box or two this afternoon. We'll see. Has to be done and doing a little at a time makes it a bit easier. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Hope it all goes smoothly for you and Mr. Ric. ❤


Thank you, Trish. How is John doing? xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Have you got potatoes? Have you got cheese? Off you go then. xx :sm24:


You betcha!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> How about making Rum Balls... we'll fix it yet!


We are still going to eat it...it doesn't look like much but it does taste good!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They talk about elevenses in the movie.


Ah, Hobbits!! Greedy little hairy footed beggars!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ah, Hobbits!! Greedy little hairy footed beggars!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Says someone who admitted she's always hungry. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> What is it looks like a malibu


Buick i think


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted?
> 
> My sister used to like to hold on to the electric fence... she was always a little strange! I wasn't going to take the dare. I've assisted at Cardioversions, I'll pass on electricity thanks! You owe Lisa big time.
> :sm02:
> 
> 
> 
> We use to touch em with the back of our hands but at this voltage it had me and wasn't letting go. Yes i do owe her. This was years ago. It's just That's what my body feels like right now. Like I've been electrocuted again.
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> We use to touch em with the back of our hands but at this voltage it had me and wasn't letting go. Yes i do owe her. This was years ago. It's just That's what my body feels like right now. Like I've been electrocuted again.


I got a little bit of that shock to but I had to do something!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I got a little bit of that shock to but I had to do something!


It felt like an eternity !


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a pm from Chris, her internet keep going down every few minutes and has been for a few days now, but is thinking of us all and will back as soon as she can. xx


Thanks for passing on her message. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have tried all ways to quilt, one square at a time before joining, machine quilting, - disaster, hand quilting, tedious. I usually just tuft them, just sew on one spot at the corner joins of the squares. Doesn't look anything like as good as patterned quilting but it still shows off the piecing and holds the layers together!!


I thinkI may have seen an example of that, once, or twice; and it did look quite attractive - I am thinking I thought that, because it was so different to anything else I had seen. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sending you the usual massive bundle of healing, comforting hugs!! Xxxx


From me also, CD xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful! We have just been food shopping, not many tills open due to sickness and holidays, massive queues, glad to be home out of it now!! Xxxx


I really hate shopping, when it is like that. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> We have. I would never buy second hand again.


Thanks Janet, what about refurbished ones?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ooh, so pretty and a nice amount of purple!!! xxx


I totally agree with you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> They talk about elevenses in the movie.


????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and misty Wales. The freezing weather seems to have gone for now so has all the snow from our garden. Off to the docs this morning if I can get an appointment then nothing else planned for the day. See you later, xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


She's a lucky girl to have such wonderful parents! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> And this is why I buy cakes!


I could take a big spoon to that Lisa! Smack some more icing on, it'll be fine! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I agree with June on this, Susan. And a happy birthday to your DS, June! I would like to talk more with our DS, but am always happy with what I get. xxxooo


xoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> We are still going to eat it...it doesn't look like much but it does taste good!


...and it was made with love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Says someone who admitted she's always hungry. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe I'm a rare, hairless-footed Hobbit, I'm short enough!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and 4'C (39'F). Our weekend started with a little freezing rain, then a lot of rain. Half of our snow is gone now.
Groundhog day was on Saturday. Both Wiarton Willie, the albino groundhog, and Punxsutawney Phil, in the US, predicted an early spring, and that seems to be true as we have some spring birds here already, and I heard birds singing on the weekend, marking out their territory. We have fog at the moment, and sun later today, but freezing rain is predicted for later this week, so Winter is going to fight before leaving.
I got further on my Knit Night sweater, but I'm not in love with it. I think it's the yarn. I've used this yarn before and I don't remember having as many problems with it. I started a mosaic project. I figured it would be easier, but the mosaic is done on short rows ?!? so it's not any easier. I only have about 10 days left on the MKAL and I'm only on the 2nd chart, so not any possibility of finishing that before the deadline, but it is pretty so I will continue that one.
And the mandatory Bowling session on Friday wasn't that bad. I have never seen so many gutter balls in my life. I sat beside the bongo guy who also brought his dreadlock wig and plugged his microphone into the bowling alley P/A system, so everyone could enjoy his bongos. :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Maybe I'm a rare, hairless-footed Hobbit, I'm short enough!! :sm09: xxxx


Perhaps we're Hobbit twins, except I'm rarely hungry. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and misty Wales. The freezing weather seems to have gone for now so has all the snow from our garden. Off to the docs this morning if I can get an appointment then nothing else planned for the day. See you later, xx


It sounds like a good day to travel on the roads.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and 4'C (39'F). Our weekend started with a little freezing rain, then a lot of rain. Half of our snow is gone now.
> Groundhog day was on Saturday. Both Wiarton Willie, the albino groundhog, and Punxsutawney Phil, in the US, predicted an early spring, and that seems to be true as we have some spring birds here already, and I heard birds singing on the weekend, marking out their territory. We have fog at the moment, and sun later today, but freezing rain is predicted for later this week, so Winter is going to fight before leaving.
> I got further on my Knit Night sweater, but I'm not in love with it. I think it's the yarn. I've used this yarn before and I don't remember having as many problems with it. I started a mosaic project. I figured it would be easier, but the mosaic is done on short rows ?!? so it's not any easier. I only have about 10 days left on the MKAL and I'm only on the 2nd chart, so not any possibility of finishing that before the deadline, but it is pretty so I will continue that one.
> And the mandatory Bowling session on Friday wasn't that bad. I have never seen so many gutter balls in my life. I sat beside the bongo guy who also brought his dreadlock wig and plugged his microphone into the bowling alley P/A system, so everyone could enjoy his bongos. :sm01:


Good morning dear! Spring keeps peeping round the corner then running away again but there are lots of Spring bulbs and plants making the garden look fresh and green!! Raining here today but we will have 8'C so, not so cold! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Perhaps we're Hobbit twins, except I'm rarely hungry. xxxx :sm16:


I'm obviously hungry for both of us!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks Janet, what about refurbished ones?


I've bought a few refurbished ones. But get one that has been refurbished by the original company. Then you don't get any surprises when you try to get printers and other peripherals to work with it.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> We are still going to eat it...it doesn't look like much but it does taste good!


That's what counts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Sort of. Went grocery shopping this morning. We're mostly trying to eat from the supplies we have on hand, but just have to buy some things sometimes. I'm planning to pack a box or two this afternoon. We'll see. Has to be done and doing a little at a time makes it a bit easier. xxxooo


I hope your packing goes without any problems. I hope you have plenty of boxes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Woke up to some rain this morning, but it's gone away. We've got a bit of a breeze now and may get some small amount of snow overnight, but doesn't look real likely. All depends on how the winds flow. We're getting cold air out of Canada this week -- coming down from the Frazer River canyon area. Daytime highs will be in the low to mid-30s. I won't complain, though, considering what the rest of the country is and has been getting! Keep warm, Jinx!!!
> 
> We have 4 weeks from tomorrow to vacate the house. Lots of packing going on here and Mr. Ric is trying to get his projects wrapped up. We still have a bit of negotiating to do on the house we hope to buy. The roofs on all the buildings need work. Hopefully the buyer will realize that he would have to deal with that with any sale and be willing to work with us on the price.
> 
> Always something! xxxooo


I'd kick that buyer for you if I could. I hope everything gets sorted in the 4 weeks.
Bundle up in that cold weather. I don't think it will last too much longer.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Scalloped potatoes with cheese. xoxo


I like comfort food that is easier to make. Don't think less of me, but my comfort food is a can of Chef-Boy-ar-Dee Ravioli popped in the microwave. (I'm bad :sm17: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> W
> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted?
> 
> My sister used to like to hold on to the electric fence... she was always a little strange! I wasn't going to take the dare. I've assisted at Cardioversions, I'll pass on electricity thanks! You owe Lisa big time.
> :sm02:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid, we'd touch the electric fence too. We'd get a whole line of kids holding hands and the first one would touch the fence. Electric fences have high voltage but low amperage so they are more like a static electricity charge.
> When I was a kid, I had a cover come off a plug when I tried to pull it from the wall. I ended up the bare wires under the plug. It threw me across the room. I was very careful around electricity after that, and examined plugs before I pulled on them. All the plugs now are molded plastic so the covers don't come off anymore.
> I also was zapped several times with my first job. I used to fix the big old monitors that looked like TVs. There is a big capacitor inside those that holds a charge. I was supposed to drain that charge off before I worked on the monitor, but if I was in a rush, I often didn't. If I touched the capactor, I got zapped. That zap was like the electric fence, high voltage and low amperage, but it did hurt. Especially when I got zapped multiple times.
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I like comfort food that is easier to make. Don't think less of me, but my comfort food is a can of Chef-Boy-ar-Dee Ravioli popped in the microwave. (I'm bad :sm17: )


I understand that, sometimes the comfort food needs to be FAST!!!! One of my favourite lunches is Heinz Spaghetti on toast!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It fell apart when I took it out of the dish I posted the updated picture above!
> 
> Do I even want to know how or why?


My mum used to decorate cakes for people. She used to leave her cakes for a couple of days until the edges dried out before icing them. She used Royal icing which is really stiff. I'd rather have a soft cake with a whipped buttercream icing. That icing is less sweet than the Royal icing.
Was your cake warm and your icing cold? I've had that happen when I haven't had the icing and cake at the same temperature.
That cake wouldn't have lasted in this house anyways. It looks yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lisa, I sat on my bread while it was rising the other day... but we won't go into it! xxx


That sounds like a story. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm craving chili....


That sounds like a good food for warming you up.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Your DH will surely put some fine touches on it! Some of my finest cars were "specials" My favourite being a vintage Austin Cambridge. xoxo


My favourite car was a Volkswagen Super Beetle. I miss that car.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh have I missed something, I didn't realise he had an op. did you actually find out what the matter was with him? xx


ummmm yes. I'm sending a pm.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


Nice buy. It's great that your DH can check it out to make sure that there is only minor things wrong.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning, the Island is finally getting a shot of Winter, blustery snow and winds this overcast day. Can't complain with the temps everyone else has been having.
> Angela I had chills all last night as well, not feverish like you though. Today feeling better after a gallon of tea. It's one of those days where comfort food would hit the spot.
> Chris hope you come back to us soon. xoxo


And your area isn't exactly equipped to deal with a snow load on the roads. Stay in and keep the fires going until the snow goes away.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They talk about elevenses in the movie.


That sounds like my daughter. I swear she snacks most of the day, and doesn't really eat a full meal until dinner.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> A girl. Marcelina Rose Marie Buba.
> And both Jen and her dh are purple lovers too. So we're doing purple butterflies. And hearts.


Lovely name.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Lord of the rings. ????


Tolkein was VERY English!


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Vegetables yummy!!


Yummy, bring on the dip. :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm forever skint saxy. I just seem to plod through. Just cos there's only one in the house doesn't mean to say that it costs less to heat etc......I'm not moaning, it's just that some I know of get a lot more than me from benefits and spend there money waste fully (I think). Lottery scratch cards, going out for breakfast then dinner, but they know every trick in the book how to claim Money from the government. Ooooooo can u tell that I get kind of cross????


I do too. Many of them just spend any money they get and don't worry about the bills.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> How lovely to spend that time with Stephen with just the two of you. It's my DS's 47th birthday tomorrow, he is in Sydney at the moment on his way to the wedding of their egg donor but how I would love to spend a few hours just chatting with him!! xxxx


Happy birthday to your DS.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I hate to ask but whatever he's sucking, is it safe?????


I can assure you that he is not actually sucking anything. Stop laughing Barny.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I understand that, sometimes the comfort food needs to be FAST!!!! One of my favourite lunches is Heinz Spaghetti on toast!! xxx


Yup. We could have comfort food together. :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> My fabric i picked out.. Not the best pictures.


wonderful fabrics. Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> She's on her way home now but i won't get to see her for a few days as she doesn't want to get sick.


How frustrating for you


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Nuh, don't get it, sorry! xxxxx :sm16:


the Hobbits eat a lot, and all of their meals are listed - including elevenses.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Vegetables yummy!!


oooh yummy indeed.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> We got Jen a car today. It was only $400. Body looks good but it's filthy. A good scrubbing and a battery and it will be right as rain.


what wonderful parents you are. Love you to bits.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> And this is why I buy cakes!


I'd eat it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> If it makes you feel any better Lisa, I sat on my bread while it was rising the other day... but we won't go into it! xxx


but you did go into it!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks Janet, what about refurbished ones?


The two I bought were refurbished, supposedly.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I understand that, sometimes the comfort food needs to be FAST!!!! One of my favourite lunches is Heinz Spaghetti on toast!! xxx


grilled cheese on toast with tinned spaghetti on top. Superfood!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I can assure you that he is not actually sucking anything. Stop laughing Barny.


Moi? xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday to your DS.


Thanks Mav, he's on his way to NZ with the family now for the wedding, maybe they'll sing 'Happy Birthday' on the plane!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yup. We could have comfort food together. :sm01:


How good that would be! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> the Hobbits eat a lot, and all of their meals are listed - including elevenses.


Yep, got it now!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> grilled cheese on toast with tinned spaghetti on top. Superfood!


I put grated cheese on top of mine while the spaghetti is still very hot!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and misty Wales. The freezing weather seems to have gone for now so has all the snow from our garden. Off to the docs this morning if I can get an appointment then nothing else planned for the day. See you later, xx


Glad your weather is better. Hope the doctor appointment happens and goes well. We've got 4 inches (at least) of snow this morning with the winds blowing as well and it's still snowing. And it's only 23F here right now. Not going anywhere today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your packing goes without any problems. I hope you have plenty of boxes.


Thanks! We have lots of boxes. The neighbors who moved out the end of December brought over a bunch of their boxes after the got moved and unpacked. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'd kick that buyer for you if I could. I hope everything gets sorted in the 4 weeks.
> Bundle up in that cold weather. I don't think it will last too much longer.


I should have said seller (since we're the ones trying to buy the place). Will hopefully find out today. Four weeks will go fast. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> ummmm yes. I'm sending a pm.


Now you have me really curious! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my rainy warmish little corner of the world. The two feet of snow has mostly melted, but never fear more is expected several days this week.
Wishing everyone the best day possible. Happy Monday?


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy warmish little corner of the world. The two feet of snow has mostly melted, but never fear more is expected several days this week.
> Wishing everyone the best day possible. Happy Monday?


That's a lot of snow and so glad we don't have that much! And glad that it has mostly melted, too! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Good morning, a chilly -4/25F here today, icicles hanging off the roof. Coffee first... then light stove. The vulture cats want to be fed and are sabotaging my attempt to get it lit.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy warmish little corner of the world. The two feet of snow has mostly melted, but never fear more is expected several days this week.
> Wishing everyone the best day possible. Happy Monday?


February is coming in like a Lion isn't it? Slushy snow, harder to get around in, hope you don't have to go out in it? Happy Monday it is! xox


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Glad your weather is better. Hope the doctor appointment happens and goes well. We've got 4 inches (at least) of snow this morning with the winds blowing as well and it's still snowing. And it's only 23F here right now. Not going anywhere today. xxxooo


It is nippy with that wind isn't it! My humming birds are still at the feeder. I feel I should be kind and make them some new warm syrup. Stay cozy. xoxoxox


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> I can assure you that he is not actually sucking anything. Stop laughing Barny.


Ok.. I'm not going to say anything! xxx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> grilled cheese on toast with tinned spaghetti on top. Superfood!


I'd go for that... my Mom used to ask her English grandmother for creamed onions on toast when she was a child, you put vinegar on it. Is it true the English like vinegar on most things? xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Moi? xx :sm15: :sm15:


Once again I'm not going to say anything... :sm08: xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I like comfort food that is easier to make. Don't think less of me, but my comfort food is a can of Chef-Boy-ar-Dee Ravioli popped in the microwave. (I'm bad :sm17: )


Of course I wouldn't....there's day's when I don't want to go near a stove! Are you talking about Ravioli!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> When I was a kid, we'd touch the electric fence too. We'd get a whole line of kids holding hands and the first one would touch the fence. Electric fences have high voltage but low amperage so they are more like a static electricity charge.
> When I was a kid, I had a cover come off a plug when I tried to pull it from the wall. I ended up the bare wires under the plug. It threw me across the room. I was very careful around electricity after that, and examined plugs before I pulled on them. All the plugs now are molded plastic so the covers don't come off anymore.
> I also was zapped several times with my first job. I used to fix the big old monitors that looked like TVs. There is a big capacitor inside those that holds a charge. I was supposed to drain that charge off before I worked on the monitor, but if I was in a rush, I often didn't. If I touched the capactor, I got zapped. That zap was like the electric fence, high voltage and low amperage, but it did hurt. Especially when I got zapped multiple times.


That's where I first heard and learned about zap straps... got one when I upgraded some part in my computer. I still have knob and tube in some area's of the house.. it's grandfathered into the insurance, but one day they are going to want more... hope they won't tear all the walls apart!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a story. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Flat bread's all the rage! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> My favourite car was a Volkswagen Super Beetle. I miss that car.


I had one too, it was a special model... metallic blue. It was fun!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> I could take a big spoon to that Lisa! Smack some more icing on, it'll be fine! xxxx


You have a sweet tooth don't you! xoxox


----------



## Islander

I'm off to start my day.. going to throw a meat loaf together and do a peach crisp for dessert. And then maybe do a whole bunch of nothing. Sending hugs to all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my rainy warmish little corner of the world. The two feet of snow has mostly melted, but never fear more is expected several days this week.
> Wishing everyone the best day possible. Happy Monday?


Hi sweetie, thanks for stopping by, you know how we worry but hopefully, we don't need to! Stay in the warm and don't go near that snow!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hiya everyone, I've been to stitch and bitch today and it was noisy but enjoyable. My ears buzz when everyone is shouting to be heard. We all sound like clacking hens, if not worse. 

I suppose you've seen on the news that a well known Japanese car firm has had an order taken off them and Japan are getting it. Well I'm so annoyed. DS is senior engineer there so it's going to be quite worrying. So much for bloody brexit. That's all I'm saying on the subject. 

I've got some fotos of Janes quilts , some of them, so I'll wattsap some of them because I can't manage won kp. 

I've had a cuppa with marg and she is going to the dentist tomorrow. My over 60's isn't on tomorrow, some road is closed so cars can't go there. We don't seem to be getting moving at all so far this year up until now. 

I'll catch you all up.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'd go for that... my Mom used to ask her English grandmother for creamed onions on toast when she was a child, you put vinegar on it. Is it true the English like vinegar on most things? xoxox


No, not in my experience! Fish and chips, definitely, although not for me and I believe there is a tradition of putting vinegar on pie and mash from the proper pie and mash shops in London. Can't think of anything else - anybody??!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'd go for that... my Mom used to ask her English grandmother for creamed onions on toast when she was a child, you put vinegar on it. Is it true the English like vinegar on most things? xoxox


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> You have a sweet tooth don't you! xoxox


Oh yes and it's been my undoing!!! :sm16: :sm22: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> No downstairs toilet though. xxxx


There's tena ladies????


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Now you have me really curious! xxxooo


Me too Pam but I'm trying not to ask and be good mannered, but I'm busting a gut to know????


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> No, not in my experience! Fish and chips, definitely, although not for me and I believe there is a tradition of putting vinegar on pie and mash from the proper pie and mash shops in London. Can't think of anything else - anybody??!!


I just have it on fish and chips.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'm off to start my day.. going to throw a meat loaf together and do a peach crisp for dessert. And then maybe do a whole bunch of nothing. Sending hugs to all. xoxox


Had to Google Peach Crisp, it looks very nice and similar to our fruit crumbles. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'd go for that... my Mom used to ask her English grandmother for creamed onions on toast when she was a child, you put vinegar on it. Is it true the English like vinegar on most things? xoxox


I don't like vinegar on anything. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Once again I'm not going to say anything... :sm08: xoxox


You're not saying a lot are you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like vinegar on anything. xx :sm23:


Nor me, except I put it in the water for poached eggs to stop them breaking up!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm off to start my day.. going to throw a meat loaf together and do a peach crisp for dessert. And then maybe do a whole bunch of nothing. Sending hugs to all. xoxox


Sounds like a good plan. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It is nippy with that wind isn't it! My humming birds are still at the feeder. I feel I should be kind and make them some new warm syrup. Stay cozy. xoxoxox


Yes, it is. The wind has died down and the snow has stopped. We have a good 5 inches. Supposed to be in the 20sF tonight so will get really slick by morning. Probably won't be going to Fiber Social tomorrow morning.


----------



## Islander

Upside down meatloaf... this is ok. I cut the brown sugar back to 1/3. 

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup ketchup 

1 1/2 pounds meatloaf mix - equal parts ground beef, ground veal and ground lamb, although all ground beef will work fine too.
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 cup milk
1/2 cup chopped onion
3/4 cup bread crumbs

Preheat oven to 375.

Pour the brown sugar into a 9" loaf pan and press it into the bottom. 
Spread the ketchup on top of the sugar. 
Mix all remaining ingredients together and press into the loaf pan on top of the ketchup.
Bake for one hour. 
Remove from oven and pour juices into a bowl. 
Discard juice and let meatloaf rest for 10 minutes.
Invert loaf onto a platter or cutting board, slice it up and enjoy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Upside down meatloaf... this is ok. I cut the brown sugar back to 1/3.
> 
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 cup ketchup
> 
> 1 1/2 pounds meatloaf mix - equal parts ground beef, ground veal and ground lamb, although all ground beef will work fine too.
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 3/4 cup milk
> 1/2 cup chopped onion
> 3/4 cup bread crumbs
> 
> Preheat oven to 375.
> 
> Pour the brown sugar into a 9" loaf pan and press it into the bottom.
> Spread the ketchup on top of the sugar.
> Mix all remaining ingredients together and press into the loaf pan on top of the ketchup.
> Bake for one hour.
> Remove from oven and pour juices into a bowl.
> Discard juice and let meatloaf rest for 10 minutes.
> Invert loaf onto a platter or cutting board, slice it up and enjoy.


Sounds yummy, hope you both enjoyed it, is there enough for tomorrow as well? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening. Back safe and sound from a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Back safe and sound from a fantastic weekend.


Great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Back safe and sound from a fantastic weekend.


Glad your home safe, what did you get up to (that can be put on here) and any photos?xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Upside down meatloaf... this is ok. I cut the brown sugar back to 1/3.
> 
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 cup ketchup
> 
> 1 1/2 pounds meatloaf mix - equal parts ground beef, ground veal and ground lamb, although all ground beef will work fine too.
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 3/4 cup milk
> 1/2 cup chopped onion
> 3/4 cup bread crumbs
> 
> Preheat oven to 375.
> 
> Pour the brown sugar into a 9" loaf pan and press it into the bottom.
> Spread the ketchup on top of the sugar.
> Mix all remaining ingredients together and press into the loaf pan on top of the ketchup.
> Bake for one hour.
> Remove from oven and pour juices into a bowl.
> Discard juice and let meatloaf rest for 10 minutes.
> Invert loaf onto a platter or cutting board, slice it up and enjoy.


Ooh, that's sounds lovely, thanks Trish!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Ooh, that's sounds lovely, thanks Trish!! Xxxx


Evening, still up are we? xx xx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> ...and it was made with love!! xxxx


Yes it was!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> My mum used to decorate cakes for people. She used to leave her cakes for a couple of days until the edges dried out before icing them. She used Royal icing which is really stiff. I'd rather have a soft cake with a whipped buttercream icing. That icing is less sweet than the Royal icing.
> Was your cake warm and your icing cold? I've had that happen when I haven't had the icing and cake at the same temperature.
> That cake wouldn't have lasted in this house anyways. It looks yummy.


The icing was room temperature and the cake felt cool to me but it might have still been warm in the center and it was very yummy!! I only use the egg whites also which saves 15 fat grams but I think it makes it not hold together as well.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> but you did go into it!


I think I missed something :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Nor me, except I put it in the water for poached eggs to stop them breaking up!! xxxx


I clean with it and there are a couple things I like to eat it on!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Ah, Hobbits!! Greedy little hairy footed beggars!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Says someone who admitted she's always hungry. xxxx :sm15: :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Has anyone of you ladies ever been electrocuted?
> 
> My sister used to like to hold on to the electric fence... she was always a little strange! I wasn't going to take the dare. I've assisted at Cardioversions, I'll pass on electricity thanks! You owe Lisa big time.





linkan said:


> We use to touch em with the back of our hands but at this voltage it had me and wasn't letting go. Yes i do owe her. This was years ago. It's just That's what my body feels like right now. Like I've been electrocuted again.


I was electrocuted when I was about 12, or 13. An uncle and aunt were staying with us, and my uncle had removed a plug from a powerpoint, without switching it off; & when I went to plug our toaster in I


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I could take a big spoon to that Lisa! Smack some more icing on, it'll be fine! xxxx


I know right ! I guess she's gonna bring me a piece tomorrow ...right?...sis?.... ????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I was electrocuted when I was about 12, or 13. An uncle and aunt were staying with us, and my uncle had removed a plug from a powerpoint, without switching it off; & when I went to plug our toaster in I


It's like your bones get all rattled at once but you aren't moving.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've bought a few refurbished ones. But get one that has been refurbished by the original company. Then you don't get any surprises when you try to get printers and other peripherals to work with it.


Thanks, I will be asking questions when I am ready to buy one, so I am making a list to take with me! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like comfort food that is easier to make. Don't think less of me, but my comfort food is a can of Chef-Boy-ar-Dee Ravioli popped in the microwave. (I'm bad :sm17: )


I don't think I have a favourite comfort food, but then, I am not too fussed about food in general! I tend to eat when I get hungry enough, I used tofrighten mum a bit sometimes, because I would sometimes not eat for a day, or two, then stat eating again; then mom would be happy again, until I went off food again! I don't think any of my siblings ever took a day off eating, and I think that's why mum worried so much about it.????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> The two I bought were refurbished, supposedly.


Ah huh! So I shall look at both options, fully! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> grilled cheese on toast with tinned spaghetti on top. Superfood!


sliced Bacon and cheese, grilled on toasted bread; absolutely delicious!????????


----------



## linkan

Jen is home. They got in last night and stayed with his mother. I've not had another fever so i got my hugs and got to feel the baby move.???? looking forward to helping her set up the house!
I'm throwing a shower in April so I've got to get that plan moving now.
We are going to surprise dd2 and sweet pea on Thursday. She has no idea that Jen is back. I've told her i want her to look at a house with me... Teeheehee ain't i a stinker.


----------



## linkan

I think i have a kidney infection. Might be why my back hurt so bad.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> sliced Bacon and cheese, grilled on toasted bread; absolutely delicious!????????


For someone like me who is usually not very interested in food.. I realize i have many favorites.
Spaghetti.. 
Lasagna .. 
Fried potatoes
And then the ultimate comfort foods for me are made by mom..
Vegetable soup and potato salad.
I have only once been able to make moms vegetable soup. Its out of this world good y'all. 
We joke that nothing tastes like hers because she must dunk her pinky in it or something magical to make it so good.


----------



## linkan

I like vinegar on lot's of things.
Cooked spinach.
Hamburger helper
Subway sandwiches
I can't think of more but i know there are lol.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> ummmm yes. I'm sending a pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have me really curious! xxxooo
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, same with me! :sm06: xoxoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## jollypolly

I have my cat on a leash and can't get to the fridge but all your tasty food is making me hungry.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Me too Pam but I'm trying not to ask and be good mannered, but I'm busting a gut to know????


Hahaha ............ I bet the curiosity bug has bitten all of us, by now! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't like vinegar on anything. xx :sm23:


I'm so glad that someone else put that up, I don't even like the smell of it, but I'm only a fraction English!????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Nor me, except I put it in the water for poached eggs to stop them breaking up!! xxxx


I only use vinegar in the rinse cycle, with TeaTree oil & Eucalyptus, when there are Lots of illnesses around the town, otherwise BH uses it very occasionally! I just don't know why people even want to eat it! ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. Back safe and sound from a fantastic weekend.


that's excellent, glad the snow didn't inhibit your travel home! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> The icing was room temperature and the cake felt cool to me but it might have still been warm in the center and it was very yummy!! I only use the egg whites also which saves 15 fat grams but I think it makes it not hold together as well.


I don't make cakes anymore, but when I did make them, I used mum's recipes; I think my girls also use them now, the kids love them, and the cakes bring back memories of times spent with grandma! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> It's like your bones get all rattled at once but you aren't moving.


Yes it is, but the rest of the post didn't stick. I was thown half way across the room, & was in a bit of shock. Mum also told me off, for not checking the status of the switch. I wanted to tell my uncle off, but I wasn't allowed to. I didn't like him much, after that incident! :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Jen is home. They got in last night and stayed with his mother. I've not had another fever so i got my hugs and got to feel the baby move.???? looking forward to helping her set up the house!
> I'm throwing a shower in April so I've got to get that plan moving now.
> We are going to surprise dd2 and sweet pea on Thursday. She has no idea that Jen is back. I've told her i want her to look at a house with me... Teeheehee ain't i a stinker.


That is the best gift to give DD2, she will be so happy to see her sister again; and if they don't live too far from each other, their children will be able to get to know each other much better than if there was a lot more distance between them! I know I would have loved to have lived nearer to my sisters, so we could have done more together, & hopefully would have supported each other through some really hard times. ????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I think i have a kidney infection. Might be why my back hurt so bad.


I hope you are drinking plenty of fluids; water is best, but add something to it, if it helps get the water down; but I suppose any clear fluid, without Too many additives, would be better than nothing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> For someone like me who is usually not very interested in food.. I realize i have many favorites.
> Spaghetti..
> Lasagna ..
> Fried potatoes
> And then the ultimate comfort foods for me are made by mom..
> Vegetable soup and potato salad.
> I have only once been able to make moms vegetable soup. Its out of this world good y'all.
> We joke that nothing tastes like hers because she must dunk her pinky in it or something magical to make it so good.


you haven't eaten with me, yet! You are much better with food, than I am; from what I have seen on here! But that's ok, we all have our little crinkles, that makes us all different. My most favourite food, the savoury one anyway, is meat. Pork, Beef & chicken are my favourites, and I can only eat lamb, when it is freshly cooked, but it seems to develop a totally different taste, when it is cold, and I don't like it. Vegetables, on the other hand, are another matter altogether, and I don't eat many of them at all!????????


----------



## Xiang

Well I have caught up, once again, & will be ready to catch up again tomorrow!????????????

Happy Tuesday everyone, enjoy your day! Hope it isn't too cold! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and misty Wales. Got a viewer this afternoon so a quick tidy up is in order. Had an offer on the house from our viewer last week way below the asking price so he has been sent packing unless he can come up with a reasonable offer. Got a feeling he's just trying to make a quick profit and would sell it on rapidly. His wife hasn't even seen it and although DH might look at properties he wouldn't dare buy a place without me seeing it. We'll have to see if we hear from him again. Apart from that I will get on with my shawl which is now back on track having knitted an extra section to get my stitch count right. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, still up are we? xx xx :sm23:


I was on my way, just checkin' before I went!! I'm up again now though!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I was on my way, just checkin' before I went!! I'm up again now though!! xxxx


Good morning. Lovely to see someone else on here, it's been lonely this morning. What film are you seeing today? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Jen is home. They got in last night and stayed with his mother. I've not had another fever so i got my hugs and got to feel the baby move.???? looking forward to helping her set up the house!
> I'm throwing a shower in April so I've got to get that plan moving now.
> We are going to surprise dd2 and sweet pea on Thursday. She has no idea that Jen is back. I've told her i want her to look at a house with me... Teeheehee ain't i a stinker.


I really hope J2 hasn't taken up reading KP, :sm23: So excited for you all, we kept telling you everything was going to be OK!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I have my cat on a leash and can't get to the fridge but all your tasty food is making me hungry.


Hi Polly, how is your cat now? On the mend, hopefully!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and misty Wales. Got a viewer this afternoon so a quick tidy up is in order. Had an offer on the house from our viewer last week way below the asking price so he has been sent packing unless he can come up with a reasonable offer. Got a feeling he's just trying to make a quick profit and would sell it on rapidly. His wife hasn't even seen it and although DH might look at properties he wouldn't dare buy a place without me seeing it. We'll have to see if we hear from him again. Apart from that I will get on with my shawl which is now back on track having knitted an extra section to get my stitch count right. xx


At least your estate agent is coming out of winter hibernation and getting you some viewings!! I have a good feeling about this!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning. Lovely to see someone else on here, it's been lonely this morning. What film are you seeing today? xxxx


Good morning hun!! We are seeing Green Book today but first it's my turn for a doc's appointment, just a follow up to the ultrasound on my kidneys etc but I shall be very surprised if it showed anything. Have a good day and, as always, everything crossed, this could be IT! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> At least your estate agent is coming out of winter hibernation and getting you some viewings!! I have a good feeling about this!! Xxxx


Yes for the time of year we're not doing too badly for viewers, just no reasonable buyers. I think you 'good feelings' are telling you porkies, I've lost interest in who might or might not, just go through the motions and see what happens. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning hun!! We are seeing Green Book today but first it's my turn for a doc's appointment, just a follow up to the ultrasound on my kidneys etc but I shall be very surprised if it showed anything. Have a good day and, as always, everything crossed, this could be IT! ???? Xxxx


Good luck at the docs. I wondered if you might see Green Book it sounds a very interesting film and one everybody should see sometime in their life. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Snow has almost gone, just a patch on the lawn now. Was quite tired when we got back so slept like a log last night.

My blending board arrived today, very tempted to start playing today, but it is supposed to be for my birthday at the end of the month.

Had a wonderful week end away and the girls did so many different crafts. Lots of lovely food and very very many laughs. I will post some photos later but now I have a pile of office work to do and booking up for next year is one of them.

Happy Tuesday everyone and it's nice to be back. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 5'C (45'F). It rained all night. All the snow is gone except for the banks where we piled the snow from the drive. It was 10'C (50'F) at midnight last night. There is flooding everywhere including the little stream across the basement floor. Do you ladies remember the highway that we took in Toronto that was in the river valley. That highway is closed because it is flooded. The train tracks at the south of Toronto will be flooded soon if the water continues to rise. The temperature is going to drop today, snow will start tonight and then the temperature will rise again and the precipitation will change to freezing rain. Then the temperatures will fall again. It's going to be messy for the next few days.
We had a speaker at work yesterday. She is a professor at Durham College. For a professor, she seemed to have difficulty talking to our group. She is an expert on Artificial Intelligence, and my employer has contracted her, and her colleagues to help us classify and make some sense of our data using the technologies in which she excels. She wasn't able to show her notes because we were not able to use our normal conference room due to the flooding last week when the pipe burst.
I worked on my mosaic project last night. Mosaic and short rows is an interesting combination. And I did the last row of cables on my Knit Night project. Now it's just colour changers and p5 k1.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Snow has almost gone, just a patch on the lawn now. Was quite tired when we got back so slept like a log last night.
> 
> My blending board arrived today, very tempted to start playing today, but it is supposed to be for my birthday at the end of the month.
> 
> Had a wonderful week end away and the girls did so many different crafts. Lots of lovely food and very very many laughs. I will post some photos later but now I have a pile of office work to do and booking up for next year is one of them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and it's nice to be back. xxx


Happy Tuesday.
That's hard to see your tempting birthday present and not be able to use it.
Your craft weekend inspired me. I've signed up for a Knitting Retreat put on by my LYS. I'll be going to a resort on the edge of Georgian Bay, in winter, to knit! This resort has alpacas and chickens in the yard.
I won't be driving so it should be fun.
I'll be waiting for your pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck at the docs. I wondered if you might see Green Book it sounds a very interesting film and one everybody should see sometime in their life. xxxx


That film debuted at the Toronto Film Festival, but I haven't seen it yet. It's making the rounds here again. I like anything with Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes for the time of year we're not doing too badly for viewers, just no reasonable buyers. I think you 'good feelings' are telling you porkies, I've lost interest in who might or might not, just go through the motions and see what happens. xxxx


That might be the best attitude. Then you'll really be surprised when you get a good offer. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and misty Wales. Got a viewer this afternoon so a quick tidy up is in order. Had an offer on the house from our viewer last week way below the asking price so he has been sent packing unless he can come up with a reasonable offer. Got a feeling he's just trying to make a quick profit and would sell it on rapidly. His wife hasn't even seen it and although DH might look at properties he wouldn't dare buy a place without me seeing it. We'll have to see if we hear from him again. Apart from that I will get on with my shawl which is now back on track having knitted an extra section to get my stitch count right. xx


My father regularly bought houses without my mother seeing them. He did lose money when he bought a house without running water and an indoor toilet and my mother refused to move in. That would have been the second house that he bought without an indoor toilet, and I think she didn't want to go through that again. Outhouses are an experience, with clearing out spiders and a freezing cold hard seat.
Good for you for getting the shawl back on track. I usually have to tink back, sometimes multiple rows, to get the stitch count right.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Well I have caught up, once again, & will be ready to catch up again tomorrow!????????????
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, enjoy your day! Hope it isn't too cold! xoxoxo


Happy Tuesday, Judi. Stay cool.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> you haven't eaten with me, yet! You are much better with food, than I am; from what I have seen on here! But that's ok, we all have our little crinkles, that makes us all different. My most favourite food, the savoury one anyway, is meat. Pork, Beef & chicken are my favourites, and I can only eat lamb, when it is freshly cooked, but it seems to develop a totally different taste, when it is cold, and I don't like it. Vegetables, on the other hand, are another matter altogether, and I don't eat many of them at all!????????


Try marinating lamb chops in Italian dressing (I prefer Kraft) and then simmer them also in Italian dressing. The taste is amazing and they taste good cold too.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> My father regularly bought houses without my mother seeing them. He did lose money when he bought a house without running water and an indoor toilet and my mother refused to move in. That would have been the second house that he bought without an indoor toilet, and I think she didn't want to go through that again. Outhouses are an experience, with clearing out spiders and a freezing cold hard seat.
> Good for you for getting the shawl back on track. I usually have to tink back, sometimes multiple rows, to get the stitch count right.


As my stitch count was 28 short it was easy to find a section of the pattern that could be repeated to get to the right amount of stitches. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't make cakes anymore, but when I did make them, I used mum's recipes; I think my girls also use them now, the kids love them, and the cakes bring back memories of times spent with grandma! xoxoxo


I like making mug cakes. Then we dont' have any waste and everyone can have their favourite flavour. I've even iced/frosted the mug cakes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I only use vinegar in the rinse cycle, with TeaTree oil & Eucalyptus, when there are Lots of illnesses around the town, otherwise BH uses it very occasionally! I just don't know why people even want to eat it! ????


I use a lot of vinegar. Mostly the white vinegar. I like salt and vinegar on my boiled eggs. Kind of like instant pickled eggs. I also put malt vinegar in with my boiled cabbage, along with apple chunks. And Canadians have to have vinegar on their chips when they have fish and chips. I'll take white or malt, whichever the restaurant has. I also like vinegar and salt and pepper on my cucumbers.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I have my cat on a leash and can't get to the fridge but all your tasty food is making me hungry.


My kitties hate leashes and lay on the floor in protest when I put a harness on them. Good luck with kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I like vinegar on lot's of things.
> Cooked spinach.
> Hamburger helper
> Subway sandwiches
> I can't think of more but i know there are lol.


OO I forgot spinach. Yes, with lots of salt too.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> For someone like me who is usually not very interested in food.. I realize i have many favorites.
> Spaghetti..
> Lasagna ..
> Fried potatoes
> And then the ultimate comfort foods for me are made by mom..
> Vegetable soup and potato salad.
> I have only once been able to make moms vegetable soup. Its out of this world good y'all.
> We joke that nothing tastes like hers because she must dunk her pinky in it or something magical to make it so good.


My grandmother made a macaroni and hamburger dish that my mum, sister and myself have been trying to recreate for years. None of us have been successful. It must have been made with grandma's secret ingredient.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I think i have a kidney infection. Might be why my back hurt so bad.


Get that taken care of. You kind of need your kidneys to function.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and misty Wales. Got a viewer this afternoon so a quick tidy up is in order. Had an offer on the house from our viewer last week way below the asking price so he has been sent packing unless he can come up with a reasonable offer. Got a feeling he's just trying to make a quick profit and would sell it on rapidly. His wife hasn't even seen it and although DH might look at properties he wouldn't dare buy a place without me seeing it. We'll have to see if we hear from him again. Apart from that I will get on with my shawl which is now back on track having knitted an extra section to get my stitch count right. xx


Hi Jacki, I hope that you get straight with your shawl.

Keep on Sending the ikey ones off, with their tails between their legs.

I still have my fingers ???????? for you, they are getting a little tired, so I change to different fingers now & then; I'm just a bit lucky that DH does most of the things around this place!, otherwise I could get into a bit of a pickle, with some things :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fingers crossed, Jacky.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Snow has almost gone, just a patch on the lawn now. Was quite tired when we got back so slept like a log last night.
> 
> My blending board arrived today, very tempted to start playing today, but it is supposed to be for my birthday at the end of the month.
> 
> Had a wonderful week end away and the girls did so many different crafts. Lots of lovely food and very very many laughs. I will post some photos later but now I have a pile of office work to do and booking up for next year is one of them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and it's nice to be back. xxx


What a wonderful time you have had, and a good time for your gift to arrive, even if it is a little early.
I am deciding whether, or not, to go on the Annual Spinners Retreat, in August this year. I haven't been for the last few years, but I think I will make the effort this year, because it is a good learning opportunity, and the previous Retreats that I attended, I really enjoyed. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 5'C (45'F). It rained all night. All the snow is gone except for the banks where we piled the snow from the drive. It was 10'C (50'F) at midnight last night. There is flooding everywhere including the little stream across the basement floor. Do you ladies remember the highway that we took in Toronto that was in the river valley. That highway is closed because it is flooded. The train tracks at the south of Toronto will be flooded soon if the water continues to rise. The temperature is going to drop today, snow will start tonight and then the temperature will rise again and the precipitation will change to freezing rain. Then the temperatures will fall again. It's going to be messy for the next few days.
> We had a speaker at work yesterday. She is a professor at Durham College. For a professor, she seemed to have difficulty talking to our group. She is an expert on Artificial Intelligence, and my employer has contracted her, and her colleagues to help us classify and make some sense of our data using the technologies in which she excels. She wasn't able to show her notes because we were not able to use our normal conference room due to the flooding last week when the pipe burst.
> I worked on my mosaic project last night. Mosaic and short rows is an interesting combination. And I did the last row of cables on my Knit Night project. Now it's just colour changers and p5 k1.


Very nice xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> That's hard to see your tempting birthday present and not be able to use it.
> Your craft weekend inspired me. I've signed up for a Knitting Retreat put on by my LYS. I'll be going to a resort on the edge of Georgian Bay, in winter, to knit! This resort has alpacas and chickens in the yard.
> I won't be driving so it should be fun.
> I'll be waiting for your pictures.


That sounds wonderful. I know you will enjoy it. When do you go? Xx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 5'C (45'F). It rained all night. All the snow is gone except for the banks where we piled the snow from the drive. It was 10'C (50'F) at midnight last night. There is flooding everywhere including the little stream across the basement floor. Do you ladies remember the highway that we took in Toronto that was in the river valley. That highway is closed because it is flooded. The train tracks at the south of Toronto will be flooded soon if the water continues to rise. The temperature is going to drop today, snow will start tonight and then the temperature will rise again and the precipitation will change to freezing rain. Then the temperatures will fall again. It's going to be messy for the next few days.
> We had a speaker at work yesterday. She is a professor at Durham College. For a professor, she seemed to have difficulty talking to our group. She is an expert on Artificial Intelligence, and my employer has contracted her, and her colleagues to help us classify and make some sense of our data using the technologies in which she excels. She wasn't able to show her notes because we were not able to use our normal conference room due to the flooding last week when the pipe burst.
> I worked on my mosaic project last night. Mosaic and short rows is an interesting combination. And I did the last row of cables on my Knit Night project. Now it's just colour changers and p5 k1.


That is going to be a stunning piece of work, ance it is completed, as it is already showing the signs! xoxoxo .


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> I use a lot of vinegar. Mostly the white vinegar. I like salt and vinegar on my boiled eggs. Kind of like instant pickled eggs. I also put malt vinegar in with my boiled cabbage, along with apple chunks. And Canadians have to have vinegar on their chips when they have fish and chips. I'll take white or malt, whichever the restaurant has. I also like vinegar and salt and pepper on my cucumbers.


With you on the vinegar. My nanna used to give me sugar cubes dipped in vinegar to suck.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> That's hard to see your tempting birthday present and not be able to use it.
> Your craft weekend inspired me. I've signed up for a Knitting Retreat put on by my LYS. I'll be going to a resort on the edge of Georgian Bay, in winter, to knit! This resort has alpacas and chickens in the yard.
> I won't be driving so it should be fun.
> I'll be waiting for your pictures.


As we will be waiting for your photos. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good luck at the docs. I wondered if you might see Green Book it sounds a very interesting film and one everybody should see sometime in their life. xxxx


Appointment is for tomorrow!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp but milder Surrey. Snow has almost gone, just a patch on the lawn now. Was quite tired when we got back so slept like a log last night.
> 
> My blending board arrived today, very tempted to start playing today, but it is supposed to be for my birthday at the end of the month.
> 
> Had a wonderful week end away and the girls did so many different crafts. Lots of lovely food and very very many laughs. I will post some photos later but now I have a pile of office work to do and booking up for next year is one of them.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and it's nice to be back. xxx


...and very nice to have you back!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday, Judi. Stay cool.


Thanks Mav, At the moment, we are having our regular summer temperatures, with maximums in the mid to high 30's, so it is a heck of a lot easier to do that.

I am beginning to get back to my plant care now, as I have lost some of my plants. I used to be able to plant anything, and every plant grew well. I am working toward growing plants well again, so that I can have flowers, and possibly some fruit, in my yard. I just need to work out what I need to set up, so that the plants will have the best chance possible, to survive! So wish me luck, with my return venture to the gardening world. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 5'C (45'F). It rained all night. All the snow is gone except for the banks where we piled the snow from the drive. It was 10'C (50'F) at midnight last night. There is flooding everywhere including the little stream across the basement floor. Do you ladies remember the highway that we took in Toronto that was in the river valley. That highway is closed because it is flooded. The train tracks at the south of Toronto will be flooded soon if the water continues to rise. The temperature is going to drop today, snow will start tonight and then the temperature will rise again and the precipitation will change to freezing rain. Then the temperatures will fall again. It's going to be messy for the next few days.
> We had a speaker at work yesterday. She is a professor at Durham College. For a professor, she seemed to have difficulty talking to our group. She is an expert on Artificial Intelligence, and my employer has contracted her, and her colleagues to help us classify and make some sense of our data using the technologies in which she excels. She wasn't able to show her notes because we were not able to use our normal conference room due to the flooding last week when the pipe burst.
> I worked on my mosaic project last night. Mosaic and short rows is an interesting combination. And I did the last row of cables on my Knit Night project. Now it's just colour changers and p5 k1.


That looks great, not sure I could cope with mosaic _and_ the shaping and colour changes!! Although I did do it with that first mosaic shawl, as did we all!! Hope all that flooding doesn't freeze, that _would_ be messy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> That's hard to see your tempting birthday present and not be able to use it.
> Your craft weekend inspired me. I've signed up for a Knitting Retreat put on by my LYS. I'll be going to a resort on the edge of Georgian Bay, in winter, to knit! This resort has alpacas and chickens in the yard.
> I won't be driving so it should be fun.
> I'll be waiting for your pictures.


Oh good for you!! Isn't Georgia Bay one of the places on our 'to do' list? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That film debuted at the Toronto Film Festival, but I haven't seen it yet. It's making the rounds here again. I like anything with Viggo Mortensen.


Watch this space for my review later!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Try marinating lamb chops in Italian dressing (I prefer Kraft) and then simmer them also in Italian dressing. The taste is amazing and they taste good cold too.


Do they get that disgusting fatty taste, once they are cold? I think the main problem is, that they don't have the same taste, that I remember from my childhood. Dad, and Grandad, fed their animals differently to the other farmers in the region, and the resulting meat tasted so different, to any that I have had since my childhood, and I still haven't found anything that tasted any where near the flavour of dad's animals. xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My father regularly bought houses without my mother seeing them. He did lose money when he bought a house without running water and an indoor toilet and my mother refused to move in. That would have been the second house that he bought without an indoor toilet, and I think she didn't want to go through that again. Outhouses are an experience, with clearing out spiders and a freezing cold hard seat.
> Good for you for getting the shawl back on track. I usually have to tink back, sometimes multiple rows, to get the stitch count right.


We were getting desperate to find somewhere to live up here when were leaving Cornwall and as I was still working, it was hard doing the 300 mile trek up here to view places. Got a good one from the agent and dispatched DD to go and look at it, she gave it the thumbs up so we went for it. However, the agent would not start the process until we had seen it too so up we came again.....!!! :sm16: :sm22: Then, when it came time to actually make the move, there was petrol rationing and shortages so the removal guys couldn't get the diesel for the lorry for 5 days. We packed as many necessities as possible into my tiny car and cruised up at 50 MPH, to save petrol! Fortunately, my mum had our folding double bed and our new neighbours loaned us a kitchen table and chairs. It was fun sitting on garden chairs, watching a portable TV!!!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I like making mug cakes. Then we dont' have any waste and everyone can have their favourite flavour. I've even iced/frosted the mug cakes.


I tried to make one of them, and I know at least 3 of any girls can make them, but my attempt, was a dismal failure! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed, Jacky.


Thanks, how are things going your end? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Appointment is for tomorrow!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm16: xxxx


You do seem to be having problems sorting your appointments at the moment, is it your age? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, how are things going your end? xx


Busy packing. We signed with a mover yesterday. They'll store our stuff until ready to move into the new house. I'm ordering appliances, lighting and plumbing today. The new house is all dry walled. The builder messed up on some things that we went over the last time we were there...he's going to redo those(getting less played with them).


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You do seem to be having problems sorting your appointments at the moment, is it your age? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15:


It could well be!! Although I have actually always been daft!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It could well be!! Although I have actually always been daft!!! :sm23: xxxx


Now tell me something I don't know. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 5'C (45'F). It rained all night. All the snow is gone except for the banks where we piled the snow from the drive. It was 10'C (50'F) at midnight last night. There is flooding everywhere including the little stream across the basement floor. Do you ladies remember the highway that we took in Toronto that was in the river valley. That highway is closed because it is flooded. The train tracks at the south of Toronto will be flooded soon if the water continues to rise. The temperature is going to drop today, snow will start tonight and then the temperature will rise again and the precipitation will change to freezing rain. Then the temperatures will fall again. It's going to be messy for the next few days.
> We had a speaker at work yesterday. She is a professor at Durham College. For a professor, she seemed to have difficulty talking to our group. She is an expert on Artificial Intelligence, and my employer has contracted her, and her colleagues to help us classify and make some sense of our data using the technologies in which she excels. She wasn't able to show her notes because we were not able to use our normal conference room due to the flooding last week when the pipe burst.
> I worked on my mosaic project last night. Mosaic and short rows is an interesting combination. And I did the last row of cables on my Knit Night project. Now it's just colour changers and p5 k1.


Yes, I do remember that valley. Hopefully none of the flooding coming will affect you other than the trickle in your basement (and hopefully it will stay a trickle). Your project is looking good! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Fingers crossed, Jacky.


And from me, too, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

RookieRetiree said:


> Busy packing. We signed with a mover yesterday. They'll store our stuff until ready to move into the new house. I'm ordering appliances, lighting and plumbing today. The new house is all dry walled. The builder messed up on some things that we went over the last time we were there...he's going to redo those(getting less played with them).


Should be "pleased" with them.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. We've got icy streets today. Won't be getting much above freezing. I don't think I'll be going out. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I’ve missed you all. Our internet has been really difficult, also our phone line is down. I’m sure it’s all connected. DH has been really poorly, possible kidney problem, he is having a scan tomorrow, hope there’s nothing wrong. I have to have a scan next week on my pelvis,I was fine about it until I found out where they stick the scan I’d! I am not looking forward to it. I’m still got a numb leg which is getting worse, that’s why I’m having this scan. Had so many test, found out that the Polio has spread, no surprise there.
Been to our club this morning. I’ve been trying to finish a hooded jacket I’m making for our youngest GS. It’s stripy & I really don’t like it, but his mum does. Not sure he does either! Love to you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I've missed you all. Our internet has been really difficult, also our phone line is down. I'm sure it's all connected. DH has been really poorly, possible kidney problem, he is having a scan tomorrow, hope there's nothing wrong. I have to have a scan next week on my pelvis,I was fine about it until I found out where they stick the scan I'd! I am not looking forward to it. I'm still got a numb leg which is getting worse, that's why I'm having this scan. Had so many test, found out that the Polio has spread, no surprise there.
> Been to our club this morning. I've been trying to finish a hooded jacket I'm making for our youngest GS. It's stripy & I really don't like it, but his mum does. Not sure he does either! Love to you.


Hi Chris, glad you're back with us, hope it's a bit more permanent now. Hope both your scans work out OK and there's nothing too drastic with DH. Not sure where they are going to stick your scan but my imagination is working overtime. Glad you still getting out and about. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> I'd go for that... my Mom used to ask her English grandmother for creamed onions on toast when she was a child, you put vinegar on it. Is it true the English like vinegar on most things? xoxox


Not me except balsamic.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hiya everyone, I've been to stitch and bitch today and it was noisy but enjoyable. My ears buzz when everyone is shouting to be heard. We all sound like clacking hens, if not worse.
> 
> I suppose you've seen on the news that a well known Japanese car firm has had an order taken off them and Japan are getting it. Well I'm so annoyed. DS is senior engineer there so it's going to be quite worrying. So much for bloody brexit. That's all I'm saying on the subject.
> 
> I've got some fotos of Janes quilts , some of them, so I'll wattsap some of them because I can't manage won kp.
> 
> I've had a cuppa with marg and she is going to the dentist tomorrow. My over 60's isn't on tomorrow, some road is closed so cars can't go there. We don't seem to be getting moving at all so far this year up until now.
> 
> I'll catch you all up.


I didn't know your DS worked there. Is he A senior engineer, or THE senior engineer? Just being nosy. We know he's a bright man.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not saying a lot are you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


all I can say openly is that two growths have been removed and sent for biopsy. Stitches are in for a fortnight and it's painful.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I think I missed something :sm16:


she sat on the rising dough.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> all I can say openly is that two growths have been removed and sent for biopsy. Stitches are in for a fortnight and it's painful.


Think you're answering a different message, I said that to Trish when all she could say one day is 'I'm say nothing' to a few comments. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Jen is home. They got in last night and stayed with his mother. I've not had another fever so i got my hugs and got to feel the baby move.???? looking forward to helping her set up the house!
> I'm throwing a shower in April so I've got to get that plan moving now.
> We are going to surprise dd2 and sweet pea on Thursday. She has no idea that Jen is back. I've told her i want her to look at a house with me... Teeheehee ain't i a stinker.


She will be so thrilled.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I like making mug cakes. Then we dont' have any waste and everyone can have their favourite flavour. I've even iced/frosted the mug cakes.


And you're allowed to eat them hot and fresh!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I've missed you all. Our internet has been really difficult, also our phone line is down. I'm sure it's all connected. DH has been really poorly, possible kidney problem, he is having a scan tomorrow, hope there's nothing wrong. I have to have a scan next week on my pelvis,I was fine about it until I found out where they stick the scan I'd! I am not looking forward to it. I'm still got a numb leg which is getting worse, that's why I'm having this scan. Had so many test, found out that the Polio has spread, no surprise there.
> Been to our club this morning. I've been trying to finish a hooded jacket I'm making for our youngest GS. It's stripy & I really don't like it, but his mum does. Not sure he does either! Love to you.


Welcome back. Being ignorant I thought they could stop the polio spreading. Is there anything they can do for you? I do hope so.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Think you're answering a different message, I said that to Trish when all she could say one day is 'I'm say nothing' to a few comments. xx :sm09: :sm16:


I've pm'd a few of you who possibly wish I hadn't.


----------



## SaxonLady

Vettlettes today - it must be Tuesday. Dropped DH off at the Dr's for the nurse to change his dressing. A novelty for her!


----------



## LondonChris

I think you are thinking the right thing!


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, glad you're back with us, hope it's a bit more permanent now. Hope both your scans work out OK and there's nothing too drastic with DH. Not sure where they are going to stick your scan but my imagination is working overtime. Glad you still getting out and about. xx


----------



## LondonChris

I queried about it but my consultant said it must of been in both my legs all the time but not noticeable until now when my Late effects of Polio is showing itself, big time. Sorry to hear you are not having fun at the moment. Hope it's a good outcome. Xx



SaxonLady said:


> Welcome back. Being ignorant I thought they could stop the polio spreading. Is there anything they can do for you? I do hope so.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> she sat on the rising dough.


One way to go up in the world!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, glad you're back with us, hope it's a bit more permanent now. Hope both your scans work out OK and there's nothing too drastic with DH. Not sure where they are going to stick your scan but my imagination is working overtime. Glad you still getting out and about. xx


Ditto from me, Chris! I hope they get it figured out for both of you soon. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I queried about it but my consultant said it must of been in both my legs all the time but not noticeable until now when my Late effects of Polio is showing itself, big time. Sorry to hear you are not having fun at the moment. Hope it's a good outcome. Xx


TB seems to have the same sort of outcome, a neighbour of ours had it in his bones when he was a child (which I didn't know happened) and is in quite a bad way now he his older. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

I am now totally p****d off, another no-show. Estate agent has been trying to contact them and they are not answering their phone or e-mails. Clean, warm house and no-one to show it to. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, this morning when I got up I was thinking of doing some housework, then I sat and had my pot of coffee, by then my mind was changed. I washed sheets but they aren't dried. It's raining now. It's still cold, it not that freezing cold we've had. Tomorrow I go to Stephens.

Donna comes tomorrow, so that was another reason not to do much work. I'll get up early and dig myself out of this bedroom.

I hope you are all well. I certainly don't have any more problems that I know of. So I'll catch you up.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I like vinegar on lot's of things.
> Cooked spinach.
> Hamburger helper
> Subway sandwiches
> I can't think of more but i know there are lol.


That's funny those are what I like it on too!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I am now totally p****d off, another no-show. Estate agent has been trying to contact them and they are not answering their phone or e-mails. Clean, warm house and no-one to show it to. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Erm...really, really sorry about that but on the positive side, you have a clean, warm house? I know that's no help and I think they are really, really rude. If I were the estate agent, I'd refuse to send them any more property details. Big hugs love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Just back from seeing Green Book and I loved it. It's about an Italian New York out of work bouncer who takes a job chauffeuring a top black pianist round tour dates in the deep south in the early 60s. The 'green book; is a list of accommodation in the deep south of USA, available for blacks. Very very good true story, part written by the real son of the chauffeur guy, played by Viggo Mortenson, who played Aragorn in the Lord of the Rings films. 10/10, go and see it!!!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't know your DS worked there. Is he A senior engineer, or THE senior engineer? Just being nosy. We know he's a bright man.


Have they got more than one ? He's my senior engineer. I'll ask him tomorrow. I think he's it. Not sure. Will let you know.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, this morning when I got up I was thinking of doing some housework, then I sat and had my pot of coffee, by then my mind was changed. I washed sheets but they aren't dried. It's raining now. It's still cold, it not that freezing cold we've had. Tomorrow I go to Stephens.
> 
> Donna comes tomorrow, so that was another reason not to do much work. I'll get up early and dig myself out of this bedroom.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I certainly don't have any more problems that I know of. So I'll catch you up.


Glad you came to your senses after your coffee. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Just back from seeing Green Book and I loved it. It's about an Italian New York out of work bouncer who takes a job chauffeuring a top black pianist round tour dates in the deep south in the early 60s. The 'green book; is a list of accommodation in the deep south of USA, available for blacks. Very very good true story, part written by the real son of the chauffeur guy, played by Viggo Mortenson, who played Aragorn in the Lord of the Rings films. 10/10, go and see it!!!


Thought it might be good. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> she sat on the rising dough.


Did she did it on purpose?


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> OO I forgot spinach. Yes, with lots of salt too.


And butter! Vinegar must be a Canadian thing, we put it on a lot of stuff. But then I think were crazy about ketchup too. My Dad used to say it was a good way to ruin food! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Did she did it on purpose?


Of course not... I'm an idiot! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Have they got more than one ? He's my senior engineer. I'll ask him tomorrow. I think he's it. Not sure. Will let you know.


It must be nice having an engineer in the family. Sending hugs. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Just back from seeing Green Book and I loved it. It's about an Italian New York out of work bouncer who takes a job chauffeuring a top black pianist round tour dates in the deep south in the early 60s. The 'green book; is a list of accommodation in the deep south of USA, available for blacks. Very very good true story, part written by the real son of the chauffeur guy, played by Viggo Mortenson, who played Aragorn in the Lord of the Rings films. 10/10, go and see it!!!


That sounds like something I'd like, will see if it's on the Kody box yet. xoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> I am now totally p****d off, another no-show. Estate agent has been trying to contact them and they are not answering their phone or e-mails. Clean, warm house and no-one to show it to. xx :sm14: :sm14:


You're entitled to those feelings.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, this morning when I got up I was thinking of doing some housework, then I sat and had my pot of coffee, by then my mind was changed. I washed sheets but they aren't dried. It's raining now. It's still cold, it not that freezing cold we've had. Tomorrow I go to Stephens.
> 
> Donna comes tomorrow, so that was another reason not to do much work. I'll get up early and dig myself out of this bedroom.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I certainly don't have any more problems that I know of. So I'll catch you up.


I washed my kitchen floor yesterday, it was gleaming... then I knocked a cup of coffee off the counter. :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I am now totally p****d off, another no-show. Estate agent has been trying to contact them and they are not answering their phone or e-mails. Clean, warm house and no-one to show it to. xx :sm14: :sm14:


I'd be pi***d off, too! That is so rude and beyond acceptable. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> I've missed you all. Our internet has been really difficult, also our phone line is down. I'm sure it's all connected. DH has been really poorly, possible kidney problem, he is having a scan tomorrow, hope there's nothing wrong. I have to have a scan next week on my pelvis,I was fine about it until I found out where they stick the scan I'd! I am not looking forward to it. I'm still got a numb leg which is getting worse, that's why I'm having this scan. Had so many test, found out that the Polio has spread, no surprise there.
> Been to our club this morning. I've been trying to finish a hooded jacket I'm making for our youngest GS. It's stripy & I really don't like it, but his mum does. Not sure he does either! Love to you.


Sending you a big hug Chris. Glad you are still getting out in spite of all the tests. oxox


----------



## linkan

Thank goodness for sheet protectors because i believe i would have sweated through my mattress and ruined the carpet underneath. I don't like waking up this way although i do feel quite exfoliated hahaha!


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Trish, not getting out as much as I would like, but I am better than I was! Hope alls well with you. Xxx



Islander said:


> Sending you a big hug Chris. Glad you are still getting out in spite of all the tests. oxox


----------



## binkbrice

I have been working on trying to finish some whips I have a sock that just needs bound off and the second started, a first glove that needs the bind off pulled out and redone and then start the second and then the first for Shawna to bind off and start the second I need to write it down!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I have been working on trying to finish some whips I have a sock that just needs bound off and the second started, a first glove that needs the bind off pulled out and redone and then start the second and then the first for Shawna to bind off and start the second I need to write it down!


I have a problem... I love starting new things. Finishing them is another story. I'm not so much thrilled with that part. I guess i just like learning how to do new things. 
The little gal upstairs gets all excited at the idea so she putts her all into it and then she sends out that signal .. " yay ! ???? you did it !, now shut it down your done" mission accomplished.????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I have my cat on a leash and can't get to the fridge but all your tasty food is making me hungry.





nitz8catz said:


> My kitties hate leashes and lay on the floor in protest when I put a harness on them. Good luck with kitty.


My little mate, Andre, would not walk while on a leash, mainly because he had never been taught to walk with a leash!????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I've missed you all. Our internet has been really difficult, also our phone line is down. I'm sure it's all connected. DH has been really poorly, possible kidney problem, he is having a scan tomorrow, hope there's nothing wrong. I have to have a scan next week on my pelvis,I was fine about it until I found out where they stick the scan I'd! I am not looking forward to it. I'm still got a numb leg which is getting worse, that's why I'm having this scan. Had so many test, found out that the Polio has spread, no surprise there.
> Been to our club this morning. I've been trying to finish a hooded jacket I'm making for our youngest GS. It's stripy & I really don't like it, but his mum does. Not sure he does either! Love to you.


Hi Chris, I have had one of " Those" scans, and before it was done, I thought it would be so horrible; but the person placing the instrument, will be very professional, and will try very hard, to not embarrass you in any way. My thoughts are with you, and I will be with you in Spirit. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> all I can say openly is that two growths have been removed and sent for biopsy. Stitches are in for a fortnight and it's painful.


I can well imagine, that it would be extremely painful; but everything will be better, in a few more days!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> TB seems to have the same sort of outcome, a neighbour of ours had it in his bones when he was a child (which I didn't know happened) and is in quite a bad way now he his older. xx


The TB infection can get into any organ, or part of the body. It is not a very nice condition to have!????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I am now totally p****d off, another no-show. Estate agent has been trying to contact them and they are not answering their phone or e-mails. Clean, warm house and no-one to show it to. xx :sm14: :sm14:


there seems to be an increasing number of people who are ignorant, and also have no manners, or consideration, for other people!! :sm04: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, this morning when I got up I was thinking of doing some housework, then I sat and had my pot of coffee, by then my mind was changed. I washed sheets but they aren't dried. It's raining now. It's still cold, it not that freezing cold we've had. Tomorrow I go to Stephens.
> 
> Donna comes tomorrow, so that was another reason not to do much work. I'll get up early and dig myself out of this bedroom.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I certainly don't have any more problems that I know of. So I'll catch you up.


 Hi Susan, it sounds like you are cruising along quite well, atthe moment. Enjoy yourself at Stephen's, which I am sure you will. 
We had a bit of a repreave from the heat this morning, with a lovely bout rain, but after the rain, it was quite humid, for awhile, with the sun began to down and now it is quite nice outside, but still quite warm inside. Enjoy the rest of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Was still quite tired yesterday after the week end. Picked up the gks from school and they were on good form. Had an earlyish night and feel much more awake today.

Taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment this morning and then it' supermarket, fish and chips and singing this evening cos it is WEDNESDAY!

Chris hope you and DH get on ok with your scans. Thinking of you both.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales. Off for blood tests this morning then await news from our estate agents to see what happened to our viewers yesterday. Apart from that will have an easy day knitting. Have a good one, it's half way through the week, see ya later. xx


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I have caught up, and answered a few posts, so now I am going to relax, so that I will hopefully be more ready to goto sleep, so goodnight all, enjoy whatever remains of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan

Today is moving day. Dh and sil will be going to rent a uhaul at 8:30 today and start loading everything up and taking it over. There are still carpets to be layed , the countertop is on and the stove and refrigerator are going in today too.
The electric and gas will be switched over today and then it's done. .. Well almost..still need a washer and dryer..food and sheets and pillows. 
And a docter..i think i may just have to take her to the er once it's all done. She's pulled a muscle in her leg/groin and has a strange rash on her thigh. Bless her heart she's so miserable already. She can't sleep. I want to get her one of those pregnancy pillows but I've got to be realistic and wait till we know both theirs and our bills are paid. We aren't in any way wealthy. Most months we squeak by, but we cut the cable and internet off, changed our insurance for a cheaper plan i finally recieved the payout from a car accident from two years ago. Fingers crossed we can keep this up.

Chris love, It's not ever comfortable to have these kinds of tests is it?.. It's horrid actually. But Judi is right..they are professionals who do this everyday. They've seen it all, heard it all, and understand how terrible and concerning it can be. 
Just remember to take a deep breathe and relax and it will be much easier. Good luck sweet lady.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> And butter! Vinegar must be a Canadian thing, we put it on a lot of stuff. But then I think were crazy about ketchup too. My Dad used to say it was a good way to ruin food! :sm02:


I nearly punched my brand new DH when he smothered my first ever Sunday dinner in ketchup!! Mind you, he had already painted a ceiling wearing a sweater I had just knitted for him so I should have expected it. Not much has changed - except I don't knit for him now and the ketchup is strictly for Jake!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That sounds like something I'd like, will see if it's on the Kody box yet. xoxo


I'm sure you'll love it Trish! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I washed my kitchen floor yesterday, it was gleaming... then I knocked a cup of coffee off the counter. :sm16:


Oooooooh!!! :sm14: How very annoying! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> That sounds like something I'd like, will see if it's on the Kody box yet. xoxo


What came first, the doggy or the box?!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Thank goodness for sheet protectors because i believe i would have sweated through my mattress and ruined the carpet underneath. I don't like waking up this way although i do feel quite exfoliated hahaha!


Oh bless you hun, just keep pouring some liquid back in again and get better very soon! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I have a problem... I love starting new things. Finishing them is another story. I'm not so much thrilled with that part. I guess i just like learning how to do new things.
> The little gal upstairs gets all excited at the idea so she putts her all into it and then she sends out that signal .. " yay ! ???? you did it !, now shut it down your done" mission accomplished.????


I bet we all do that, start off so enthusiastically until it goes a bit wrong or we see something else we want to make, then it all becomes a bit of a drag!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi Chris, I have had one of " Those" scans, and before it was done, I thought it would be so horrible; but the person placing the instrument, will be very professional, and will try very hard, to not embarrass you in any way. My thoughts are with you, and I will be with you in Spirit. xoxoxo


My thoughts and good wishes will also be with you love!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:27 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Freezing rain is on its way. It's just west of Toronto right now so I'm up and out the door early. I'll get breakfast at the cafeteria this morning and I have an overnight bag and my knitting packed. There are a couple of hotels just near the highway in Whitby. If we get as much freezing rain as predicted, I'll be in one of the hotels tonight.
I was knitting my Knit Night project last night and just not feeling the love. My next colour looks like cotton candy. And saying that, I have another ball that would match the colour, that I discarded from another project.
A travel advisory has just been issued in Toronto, so I'm going to get on the road now. (Right after I pull the bins to the curb-the garbagebin men might come early.)
I'll try to get on with my phone when I get to work.


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today is moving day. Dh and sil will be going to rent a uhaul at 8:30 today and start loading everything up and taking it over. There are still carpets to be layed , the countertop is on and the stove and refrigerator are going in today too.
> The electric and gas will be switched over today and then it's done. .. Well almost..still need a washer and dryer..food and sheets and pillows.
> And a docter..i think i may just have to take her to the er once it's all done. She's pulled a muscle in her leg/groin and has a strange rash on her thigh. Bless her heart she's so miserable already. She can't sleep. I want to get her one of those pregnancy pillows but I've got to be realistic and wait till we know both theirs and our bills are paid. We aren't in any way wealthy. Most months we squeak by, but we cut the cable and internet off, changed our insurance for a cheaper plan i finally recieved the payout from a car accident from two years ago. Fingers crossed we can keep this up.
> 
> Chris love, It's not ever comfortable to have these kinds of tests is it?.. It's horrid actually. But Judi is right..they are professionals who do this everyday. They've seen it all, heard it all, and understand how terrible and concerning it can be.
> Just remember to take a deep breathe and relax and it will be much easier. Good luck sweet lady.


I'll say it again, you are such wonderful parents and I think you are doing really well for your DD and her little family, you are amazing!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Gotta go, doc's appointment that wasn't yesterday and then out with a friend to the shops. Catch you all later, lovely ladies!! xxxxxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Gotta go, doc's appointment that wasn't yesterday and then out with a friend to the shops. Catch you all later, lovely ladies!! xxxxxxx


Good luck at the doc ???? 
Always good to balance out a doctor visit by shopping afterwards ???? makes all the boo boo's feel better.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> I'll say it again, you are such wonderful parents and I think you are doing really well for your DD and her little family, you are amazing!! xxxxx


Thanks love ! (( Xoxo ))I'm excited to see the house, I've not been yet. Neither has dd????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:27 am EST and -7'C (19'F). Freezing rain is on its way. It's just west of Toronto right now so I'm up and out the door early. I'll get breakfast at the cafeteria this morning and I have an overnight bag and my knitting packed. There are a couple of hotels just near the highway in Whitby. If we get as much freezing rain as predicted, I'll be in one of the hotels tonight.
> I was knitting my Knit Night project last night and just not feeling the love. My next colour looks like cotton candy. And saying that, I have another ball that would match the colour, that I discarded from another project.
> A travel advisory has just been issued in Toronto, so I'm going to get on the road now. (Right after I pull the bins to the curb-the garbagebin men might come early.)
> I'll try to get on with my phone when I get to work.


You are very wise love but I guess you go through this every year! Be safe and stay warm!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I nearly punched my brand new DH when he smothered my first ever Sunday dinner in ketchup!! Mind you, he had already painted a ceiling wearing a sweater I had just knitted for him so I should have expected it. Not much has changed - except I don't knit for him now and the ketchup is strictly for Jake!!


I was brought up on tomato ketchup, even used to have ketchup sandwiches. Funnily enough I don't like tomatoes at all not raw or in casseroles or soups. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I made it to work in record time. The precipitation is just starting here in Whitby. And I have to wait 10 minutes before the cafeteria opens to get my breakfast.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I was brought up on tomato ketchup, even used to have ketchup sandwiches. Funnily enough I don't like tomatoes at all not raw or in casseroles or soups. xxxx


You and my DD. She won't even look at raw tomatoes, but she'll put ketchup on everything.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> You are very wise love but I guess you go through this every year! Be safe and stay warm!! Xxxx ❤


I'm safe at work. We haven't had a prolonged ice storm since 2016.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Good luck at the doc ????
> Always good to balance out a doctor visit by shopping afterwards ???? makes all the boo boo's feel better.


Especially if you get to cuddle yarn balls.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Gotta go, doc's appointment that wasn't yesterday and then out with a friend to the shops. Catch you all later, lovely ladies!! xxxxxxx


I hope the doc appointment isn't too bad.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'll say it again, you are such wonderful parents and I think you are doing really well for your DD and her little family, you are amazing!! xxxxx


What Londy said. :sm24: :sm24: 
It'll be great to have your DD and her family close by.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Today is moving day. Dh and sil will be going to rent a uhaul at 8:30 today and start loading everything up and taking it over. There are still carpets to be layed , the countertop is on and the stove and refrigerator are going in today too.
> The electric and gas will be switched over today and then it's done. .. Well almost..still need a washer and dryer..food and sheets and pillows.
> And a docter..i think i may just have to take her to the er once it's all done. She's pulled a muscle in her leg/groin and has a strange rash on her thigh. Bless her heart she's so miserable already. She can't sleep. I want to get her one of those pregnancy pillows but I've got to be realistic and wait till we know both theirs and our bills are paid. We aren't in any way wealthy. Most months we squeak by, but we cut the cable and internet off, changed our insurance for a cheaper plan i finally recieved the payout from a car accident from two years ago. Fingers crossed we can keep this up.
> 
> Chris love, It's not ever comfortable to have these kinds of tests is it?.. It's horrid actually. But Judi is right..they are professionals who do this everyday. They've seen it all, heard it all, and understand how terrible and concerning it can be.
> Just remember to take a deep breathe and relax and it will be much easier. Good luck sweet lady.


Good luck with the moving day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a slightly cloudy Wales. Off for blood tests this morning then await news from our estate agents to see what happened to our viewers yesterday. Apart from that will have an easy day knitting. Have a good one, it's half way through the week, see ya later. xx


Ouch.
Are you expecting that the viewers might reschedule?
Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Was still quite tired yesterday after the week end. Picked up the gks from school and they were on good form. Had an earlyish night and feel much more awake today.
> 
> Taking my neighbour for a hospital appointment this morning and then it' supermarket, fish and chips and singing this evening cos it is WEDNESDAY!
> 
> Chris hope you and DH get on ok with your scans. Thinking of you both.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Sounds like you are back to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> there seems to be an increasing number of people who are ignorant, and also have no manners, or consideration, for other people!! :sm04: :sm15:


Yes, I meet a lot of them on the highway.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The TB infection can get into any organ, or part of the body. It is not a very nice condition to have!????????


Did not know that.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I have a problem... I love starting new things. Finishing them is another story. I'm not so much thrilled with that part. I guess i just like learning how to do new things.
> The little gal upstairs gets all excited at the idea so she putts her all into it and then she sends out that signal .. " yay ! ???? you did it !, now shut it down your done" mission accomplished.????


I have startitis too.
I was starting to think my knitting skills were going to pot after working on the Knit Night project, but I'm loving the mosaic project, so now I'm thinking it's the yarn. I did use the same yarn on another project and didn't have any problems with it then. Maybe the manufacturer changed something.
I especially don't like weaving in ends and have a whole bucket of things at that stage.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Trish, not getting out as much as I would like, but I am better than I was! Hope alls well with you. Xxx


I hope you continue to get better.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I washed my kitchen floor yesterday, it was gleaming... then I knocked a cup of coffee off the counter. :sm16:


Isn't that always the way. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and see if the cafeteria has any breakfast for me yet.
Have a great day.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my icy little corner of the world. We have had enough snow and ice showers to last me several years.
Happy singing fish garbage Wednesday to everyone.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> I'm safe at work. We haven't had a prolonged ice storm since 2016.


Pleased you had a good run into work, hope going home is just as good. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Ouch.
> Are you expecting that the viewers might reschedule?
> Enjoy your knitting.


Another 'couldn't find us' excuse as they had the full instructions, no they are not coming again they're putting in an offer on another place. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Another 'couldn't find us' excuse as they had the full instructions, no they are not coming again they're putting in an offer on another place. xx


Sorry to hear that. Perhaps you should meet people at the end of your lane like you did for us. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Just enjoyed my fish and chips. Shopping is done. And my neighbour got the all clear from the hospital. Now going to sit and relax for a while.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I have a problem... I love starting new things. Finishing them is another story. I'm not so much thrilled with that part. I guess i just like learning how to do new things.
> The little gal upstairs gets all excited at the idea so she putts her all into it and then she sends out that signal .. " yay ! ???? you did it !, now shut it down your done" mission accomplished.????


Hehehe you and your way with words having Jen home is definitely making you sound like yourself again!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> I bet we all do that, start off so enthusiastically until it goes a bit wrong or we see something else we want to make, then it all becomes a bit of a drag!!!


Like a brioche baby blanket âsoundedâ like such a good idea at first but know I am like what was I thinking this is going to take forever!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> You and my DD. She won't even look at raw tomatoes, but she'll put ketchup on everything.


I have never understood how people that put ketchup on everything don't like tomatoes, I only like ketchup at room temperature so I don't eat a lot of it but I love tomatoes!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I have never understood how people that put ketchup on everything don't like tomatoes, I only like ketchup at room temperature so I don't eat a lot of it but I love tomatoes!


Ketchup does not have to be refrigerated. If unrefrigerated it should be used in about 1 month. Restaurants leave it sit out all the time.


----------



## jinx

I feel bad for you. Wish there was a quick solution for you. Will sending caring thoughts and hugs help a bit?


Barn-dweller said:


> Another 'couldn't find us' excuse as they had the full instructions, no they are not coming again they're putting in an offer on another place. xx


----------



## jinx

Seems like you are having a run of unfortunate luck today. Makes us smile, as we can relate as we have been there, done that.


Islander said:


> I washed my kitchen floor yesterday, it was gleaming... then I knocked a cup of coffee off the counter. :sm16:


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Trish, not getting out as much as I would like, but I am better than I was! Hope alls well with you. Xxx


Hoping things continue to improve for you. Being able to be out and about is good for everyone.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like knitting two at a time might be useful for you. Said by a person that had 7 unmatched mittens in her gift basket. Greatgrands thought they were perfect as they also refuse to wear matching socks. Now the mittens lay in their mitten hat basket and they just grab whatever ones are on top without having to try to match.


binkbrice said:


> I have been working on trying to finish some whips I have a sock that just needs bound off and the second started, a first glove that needs the bind off pulled out and redone and then start the second and then the first for Shawna to bind off and start the second I need to write it down!


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that. Perhaps you should meet people at the end of your lane like you did for us. X


We would quite happily do that, they could ring the agents if they can't find us and we'd go down, obviously don't think when house hunting. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have never understood how people that put ketchup on everything don't like tomatoes, I only like ketchup at room temperature so I don't eat a lot of it but I love tomatoes!


'Cause we're strange. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I feel bad for you. Wish there was a quick solution for you. Will sending caring thoughts and hugs help a bit?


They help me, but not in selling the house. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I made it to work in record time. The precipitation is just starting here in Whitby. And I have to wait 10 minutes before the cafeteria opens to get my breakfast.


Great! Stay safe. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my icy little corner of the world. We have had enough snow and ice showers to last me several years.
> Happy singing fish garbage Wednesday to everyone.


It's pretty icy here, too. Not nearly as cold as you have been having. It's 17th here now, expected to go up to mid 30sF. Still have lots of snow everywhere with more expected Friday and Saturday. I'm going to stay in and do a bit of packing and a lot of knitting. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Another 'couldn't find us' excuse as they had the full instructions, no they are not coming again they're putting in an offer on another place. xx


So sorry to hear that. And just plain rude! Sending many warm and comforting hugs to you and lots of love. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> I queried about it but my consultant said it must of been in both my legs all the time but not noticeable until now when my Late effects of Polio is showing itself, big time. Sorry to hear you are not having fun at the moment. Hope it's a good outcome. Xx


Fun comes in April!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> I am now totally p****d off, another no-show. Estate agent has been trying to contact them and they are not answering their phone or e-mails. Clean, warm house and no-one to show it to. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Hang on I'm on my way. I'm not buying it though.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, this morning when I got up I was thinking of doing some housework, then I sat and had my pot of coffee, by then my mind was changed. I washed sheets but they aren't dried. It's raining now. It's still cold, it not that freezing cold we've had. Tomorrow I go to Stephens.
> 
> Donna comes tomorrow, so that was another reason not to do much work. I'll get up early and dig myself out of this bedroom.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I certainly don't have any more problems that I know of. So I'll catch you up.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who has to dig themselves out of the bedroom.§


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> That's funny those are what I like it on too!


Gosh, you could be sisters!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Erm...really, really sorry about that but on the positive side, you have a clean, warm house? I know that's no help and I think they are really, really rude. If I were the estate agent, I'd refuse to send them any more property details. Big hugs love xxxxxx


That's true. It must be very frustrating to the agents having to deal with people like that and then pacify the sellers.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just back from seeing Green Book and I loved it. It's about an Italian New York out of work bouncer who takes a job chauffeuring a top black pianist round tour dates in the deep south in the early 60s. The 'green book; is a list of accommodation in the deep south of USA, available for blacks. Very very good true story, part written by the real son of the chauffeur guy, played by Viggo Mortenson, who played Aragorn in the Lord of the Rings films. 10/10, go and see it!!!


especially with Viggo in it


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I made it to work in record time. The precipitation is just starting here in Whitby. And I have to wait 10 minutes before the cafeteria opens to get my breakfast.


I bet you really enjoyed that, you sure deserved it! Glad you got there safely!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Did she did it on purpose?


would you?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my icy little corner of the world. We have had enough snow and ice showers to last me several years.
> Happy singing fish garbage Wednesday to everyone.


Nice to see you, I've missed your rapier sharp wit!! Are you OK? Xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Like a brioche baby blanket âsoundedâ like such a good idea at first but know I am like what was I thinking this is going to take forever!!


It looks lovely and cuddly thick!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sounds like knitting two at a time might be useful for you. Said by a person that had 7 unmatched mittens in her gift basket. Greatgrands thought they were perfect as they also refuse to wear matching socks. Now the mittens lay in their mitten hat basket and they just grab whatever ones are on top without having to try to match.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Fun comes in April!


Oh yes. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> especially with Viggo in it


He was wonderful and I never would have recognised him if I hadn't known he was in LOTR!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Hang on I'm on my way. I'm not buying it though.


You're welcome. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> That's true. It must be very frustrating to the agents having to deal with people like that and then pacify the sellers.


Yes they apologise every time this happens, I tell them it's not their fault and there's no need for them to be sorry, but I suppose they have to say something. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> You and my DD. She won't even look at raw tomatoes, but she'll put ketchup on everything.


ketchup is made of sugar that once looked at a tomato.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening from a grey and damp London. Docs appointment went OK and I really like the doctor. The only negative result from the ultrasound was that my kidneys are marginally smaller than they should be but she is leaving it to me to monitor myself and only go back if there is a problem.

I finished the fourth chair back cover last night and when it has had the ends darned in, I will post a picture!

Have a good evening all!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> ketchup is made of sugar that once looked at a tomato.


Mine has honey, no sugar. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that. Perhaps you should meet people at the end of your lane like you did for us. X


little signs with arrows on...


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a grey and damp London. Docs appointment went OK and I really like the doctor. The only negative result from the ultrasound was that my kidneys are marginally smaller than they should be but she is leaving it to me to monitor myself and only go back if there is a problem.
> 
> I finished the fourth chair back cover last night and when it has had the ends darned in, I will post a picture!
> 
> Have a good evening all!! Xxxx


My doc's appointment was fine too after they had 5 attempts to find some blood. Came out feeling like a pin cushion, results Friday. I have also finished my shawl, just needs blocking now. Wonder what I can do now? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> little signs with arrows on...


We've got one of those. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Nice to see you, I've missed your rapier sharp wit!! Are you OK? Xxxxxx


Mentally I am as sharp as ever. Physically I am getting there. 
I see you are as quick witted as ever.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


Good grief girl, if my left arm was that painful I would be at the doctors a.s.a.p. You know about heart attack and left arm pain so I won't mention that. However, any pain that bring a strong person to tears needs immediate treatment.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


Is this a left over from the fall you had. Hopefully the pill and lack of sleep last night will let you sleep tonight. When do you have your x-ray? Soon I hope. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Mentally I am as sharp as ever. Physically I am getting there.
> I see you are as quick witted as ever.


Have you managed to shift the gunge now? xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


Oh Saxy, I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending you good healing vibes and sleepytime hugs. Hope you feel better in the morning!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Mentally I am as sharp as ever. Physically I am getting there.
> I see you are as quick witted as ever.


I live to laugh and you seldom fail to make me do that!! Hope you get back to 100% very very soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> especially with Viggo in it


Its funny how i don't normally like long hair on men. But there are some movies with men like him that it is just ???? delicious.
Sorry ... I mean in Lord of the rings of course.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> ketchup is made of sugar that once looked at a tomato.


And vinegar????


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens then going home tomorrow cos I'm going to see Kathleen I hope on Friday for half an hour, then coming back here again for two nights, it's all go isn't it. Today I was sitting looking at the arbor watching the birds when some moss was getting thrown out of the guttering, I went to see what it was and lo and behold there's the giant wood grouse. It jumped down looked at me and waddled away! The woodpecker came down and did her usual braying on the chimney. 

Donna came today and she did my upstairs this week. She's a nice girl. Well she's not a girl but anyone under 50s a girl to me. 

Saxy I asked sue earlier about Stephens job. Seemingly there are three senior engineers and if you really want to get there there's senior engineer managers. There's a workforce of 7000 and ey were creating another 700 jobs until work was transferred to Japan. I understand they still have at least three years work so maybe I don't need to worry just yet.

I just thought of something else to tell you all but I've forgotten what it is. I've got some photos of my friends quilts but I'll be wattsap them cos I can't do it here on kp. I asked her for a couple but she sent me seven.

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Hi Susan, it sounds like you are cruising along quite well, atthe moment. Enjoy yourself at Stephen's, which I am sure you will.
> We had a bit of a repreave from the heat this morning, with a lovely bout rain, but after the rain, it was quite humid, for awhile, with the sun began to down and now it is quite nice outside, but still quite warm inside. Enjoy the rest of your day! xoxoxo


What I would give for a little of your heat. My bones would be a lot better over your country. I can live in shorts and sandals like forever. Well,...maybe not shorts, crops maybe.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


I'm sending you a pain reliever in my thoughts. Hope you are out of pain very soon.


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


I'm very concerned for you ! I hope you feel better soon.????????Xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a grey and damp London. Docs appointment went OK and I really like the doctor. The only negative result from the ultrasound was that my kidneys are marginally smaller than they should be but she is leaving it to me to monitor myself and only go back if there is a problem.
> 
> I finished the fourth chair back cover last night and when it has had the ends darned in, I will post a picture!
> 
> Have a good evening all!! Xxxx


Good you know what the problem is. Will be easier now that you know what's going on. Great that you finished the fourth chair back cover. Looking forward to seeing a picture. Lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My doc's appointment was fine too after they had 5 attempts to find some blood. Came out feeling like a pin cushion, results Friday. I have also finished my shawl, just needs blocking now. Wonder what I can do now? xxxx


Another scarf or shawl? Glad the doc appointment went well -- but that's painful to have to be poked at like that with those needles. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


I'm so sorry!!!! I hope the pills help you get some well needed sleep and I hope they can get the x-ray taken soon so they can figure out what the heck's going on! Sending many healing and comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Another scarf or shawl? Glad the doc appointment went well -- but that's painful to have to be poked at like that with those needles. xxxooo


I'm doing the Sojourn Falls Scarf that I think Trish mentioned. I'm always tight with my blood so am used to being poked a lot. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing the Sojourn Falls Scarf that I think Trish mentioned. I'm always tight with my blood so am used to being poked a lot. xx :sm23:


My blood draws are difficult, too, and I tell them to take it out of the top of my hand. They look at me like I'm nuts, but my veins in my arms are deep, small and run crooked. Very hard for them to get at. My hands work great for me. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo


Yippee, one settled, one nearly there and just me left, hopefully I'm next. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> My blood draws are difficult, too, and I tell them to take it out of the top of my hand. They look at me like I'm nuts, but my veins in my arms are deep, small and run crooked. Very hard for them to get at. My hands work great for me. xxxooo


You sound just like me, three attempts in the arm and two in the hand, luckily only one bad bruise. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You sound just like me, three attempts in the arm and two in the hand, luckily only one bad bruise. xx


Thank goodness for that. I hate it when they have to go in searching. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, one settled, one nearly there and just me left, hopefully I'm next. xx :sm15:


And my fingers continue to be crossed for you! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I nearly punched my brand new DH when he smothered my first ever Sunday dinner in ketchup!! Mind you, he had already painted a ceiling wearing a sweater I had just knitted for him so I should have expected it. Not much has changed - except I don't knit for him now and the ketchup is strictly for Jake!!


If any one in my family ever put sauce on a roast dinner ( mum always made a very nice gravy) my father always told us that we were destroying a delicious meal! It got to the point, that we were almost afraid, to reach for the sauce bottle, I think that mum stopped putting the sauce bottle out on roast days, just to make it easier for us! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I have a problem... I love starting new things. Finishing them is another story. I'm not so much thrilled with that part. I guess i just like learning how to do new things.
> The little gal upstairs gets all excited at the idea so she putts her all into it and then she sends out that signal .. " yay ! ???? you did it !, now shut it down your done" mission accomplished.????





London Girl said:


> I bet we all do that, start off so enthusiastically until it goes a bit wrong or we see something else we want to make, then it all becomes a bit of a drag!!!


Lisa, I am also like that, I love beginning new projects, especially if that project has elements which I have never done previously; but I usually finish them, before beginning something else!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Gotta go, doc's appointment that wasn't yesterday and then out with a friend to the shops. Catch you all later, lovely ladies!! xxxxxxx


I hope the appointment really was today, although they do say "third time lucky": :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I was brought up on tomato ketchup, even used to have ketchup sandwiches. Funnily enough I don't like tomatoes at all not raw or in casseroles or soups. xxxx


I don't find not liking tomatoes, but eating tomato sauce (is that the same as tomato Ketchup?) I don't like tomatoes. except as very smooth sauce, or smooth tomato soup. I also loved sauce sandwiches also! 
Mum spent years, trying toget me to eat several different foods, but they were mainly vegetables, and the meats labelled "Offal"; which I thought we're disgusting xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I made it to work in record time. The precipitation is just starting here in Whitby. And I have to wait 10 minutes before the cafeteria opens to get my breakfast.


Now that is just so wrong, one would think that The cafeteria would open earlier, on severely inclement weather days, so that the workers who love further out, and need to leave early, thus missing their breakfast breakfast before going to work would be able to get their breakfast! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'll say it again, you are such wonderful parents and I think you are doing really well for your DD and her little family, you are amazing!! xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks love ! (( Xoxo ))I'm excited to see the house, I've not been yet. Neither has dd????
> 
> 
> 
> I agree totally with June, we also helped our girls, when they ventured out of their childhood home, even though we would have preferred them to stay home, for a little longer; at least another year, for a couple of them! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I am also like that, I love beginning new projects, especially if that project has elements which I have never done previously; but I usually finish them, before beginning something else!????????????


Me too. I'm doing the baby wrap and got a sweater pattern so now I'm trying to finish the wrap pronto and can't seem to find time. Had to take back 3 inches because I couldn't remember which leg I was doing the increases for. Labeled the notes better so onward I go.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> If any one in my family ever put sauce on a roast dinner ( mum always made a very nice gravy) my father always told us that we were destroying a delicious meal! It got to the point, that we were almost afraid, to reach for the sauce bottle, I think that mum stopped putting the sauce bottle out on roast days, just to make it easier for us! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


First time I invited hub for dinner I made Texas something from Betty Crocker cookbook. It was rice and peppers onions and such and he put ketchup on it. He said he liked ketchup on everything. After we married he told me he didn't eat RICE. Ever. Who knew? I think he was nice not to hurt my feelings.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I was brought up on tomato ketchup, even used to have ketchup sandwiches. Funnily enough I don't like tomatoes at all not raw or in casseroles or soups. xxxx





Xiang said:


> *I don't find not liking tomatoes, but eating tomato sauce (is that the same as tomato Ketchup?) I don't like tomatoes. except as very smooth sauce, or smooth tomato soup. I also loved sauce sandwiches also!
> Mum spent years, trying toget me to eat several different foods, but they were mainly vegetables, and the meats labelled "Offal"; which I thought we're disgusting xoxoxo*


Below is how the post above is supposed to read, and it makes a lot more sense; I must have been writing in my sleep! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I also don't like tomatoes, but eating tomato sauce (is that the same as tomato Ketchup?) isn't the same as eating a tomato! The thing I don't like about tomatoes, is the texture of them! So the only way tomatoes will enter my mouth, is as tomato juice, tomato soup, or a meal in a meat based tomato sauce, without any lumps of tomato present! I also loved tomato sauce sandwiches!

Mum spent many years, trying to get me to eat certain foods, mostly vegetables, and the meats labelled "Offal"; which I thought we're disgusting xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> Gosh, you could be sisters!!!!


I know isn't it scary!


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I am also like that, I love beginning new projects, especially if that project has elements which I have never done previously; but I usually finish them, before beginning something else!????????????


That's cd to you lol !???? or Angela.I'll honestly answer to hey you so i don't know why i correct anyone.


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I know isn't it scary!


I'm frightened ????????


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> I agree totally with June, we also helped our girls, when they ventured out of their childhood home, even though we would have preferred them to stay home, for a little longer; at least another year, for a couple of them! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


????????????????????????


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo


Yay ! You can have my dh for the weekend if you like... 
He just moved dd1 and her dh into their house today and had to drive to three different places to get their stuff. It was a two man job and because he is my superman , they did it in one day. 
He's exhausted and collapsed as he has to work in the morning. 
I'm hoping yours is done with much more ease ???? happy for you.


----------



## linkan

I felt my grandbaby kick today. I felt little flutters yesterday but today she let me have it. 

Ir realized with a little sadness that i am the first of my four sisters to get to meet her grandbaby. Even through the stress and chaos.. Once again, My cup runneth over. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm safe at work. We haven't had a prolonged ice storm since 2016.


I hope one doesn't happen, in the remaining days of Winter; I know some of the northern states of the U.S., have been (or are still) in the grip of a "Polar Vortex", has that been affecting your weather also, or are you only getting your regular winter weather?
Anyway, you stay as warm as you can, and I will continue to try to stay as cool (ish) as I am able! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'll say it again, you are such wonderful parents and I think you are doing really well for your DD and her little family, you are amazing!! xxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> What Londy said. :sm24: :sm24:
> It'll be great to have your DD and her family close by.


It will also be good for the young family to be near both sets of parents, and also good for the baby; and not forgetting about both sets of Grandparents. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Did not know that.


Not personally, I think it would have been touched on, somewhere in the Curriculum of Nursing Studies, but as with any type of infection; the microbes, or bacteria can affect any part of our bodies, but the resulting infection will present slightly differently, depending on which part of the body they have invaded. :sm19: :sm04:


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> It will also be good for the young family to be near both sets of parents, and also good for the baby; and not forgetting about both sets of Grandparents. xoxoxo


Electric bill deposit $70.
Uhaul $84. 
Feeling the baby kick.. Priceless????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Electric bill deposit $70.
> Uhaul $84.
> Feeling the baby kick.. Priceless????


????????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have startitis too.
> I was starting to think my knitting skills were going to pot after working on the Knit Night project, but I'm loving the mosaic project, so now I'm thinking it's the yarn. I did use the same yarn on another project and didn't have any problems with it then. Maybe the manufacturer changed something.
> I especially don't like weaving in ends and have a whole bucket of things at that stage.


I have never had to weave any ends in to any of my projects. 
I don't remember mum ever weaving in any ends either, so she probably taught me what to do, or I just did what was easiest for me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Just enjoyed my fish and chips. Shopping is done. And my neighbour got the all clear from the hospital. Now going to sit and relax for a while.


That is excellent for your neighbour, is she still in hospital, or was she allowed to come home?
Have a wonderful rest & relaxation! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Like a brioche baby blanket âsoundedâ like such a good idea at first but know I am like what was I thinking this is going to take forever!!


Lisa, I think that the best first project to make, when using the brioche stitch, is a hat, that is not too big, and would be easier to do! Then if you still want to make a brioche baby blanket, or a different item. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have never understood how people that put ketchup on everything don't like tomatoes, I only like ketchup at room temperature so I don't eat a lot of it but I love tomatoes!


for me, the tomato is just totally disgusting on my tongue. I cannot stand the slimy texture of it. 
I have a condition named . *"Sensory Processing Disorder"*", and it affects my life in so many different ways.

There are so many foods that I cannot eat, or even put in my mouth, simply because of the texture of that food; and as far as fabrics, or fibres, I have seen some fantastic fabrics, and fibres; but have not been able to buy much of them, again, because I am unable to touch certain types of both of those categories. Some times it is quite upsetting, when I find some thing that I really like, and know what I would use it for; then feel it, to check the quality, only to find that I cannot even stand touching the item, and I have become a bit upset, so I head home, knowing that when I have calmed down enough, I will make another trip to the shop, to try and find a combination of fabric that I can handle, and have a pattern that I really like! ????????☹ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> My doc's appointment was fine too after they had 5 attempts to find some blood. Came out feeling like a pin cushion, results Friday. I have also finished my shawl, just needs blocking now. Wonder what I can do now? xxxx


If I have a blood screen scheduled, the person taking it, has only one shot to get it. If they aren't successful, I will leave the Lab, and return another day, otherwise I am far too tense, for them to be able to draw any blood after an unsuccessful attempt! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.


I am sorry that you were in so much pain, specially when youwere home alone! I just hope that you. have a diagnosis for your painful arm, and that it has nothing to do with your heart; and I hope you are feeling much better today! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

A quick good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Tai Chi this morning. 

Happy Thursday. Catch you later x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a damp and very windy Wales. The wind woke us up in the night and we have a weather warning for strong winds up to 70 mph in parts of Wales, hopefully not our part. Must do some washing today, block a shawl and then settle down for some knitting. That's my day planned out, oh I expect I will have to get dinner as well. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I am in agonyATM. My left arm is so painful that I actually ended up in tears earlier. It got worse last night when DH was out, so I rang 111 in despair. They sent a notam to the doctors and I got an appointment this morning. I have to get an X-ray on my neck and I have something to take at bedtime. I hope it sends me to sleep because I got none last night. OK. That's my rant over.





jinx said:


> Good grief girl, if my left arm was that painful I would be at the doctors a.s.a.p. You know about heart attack and left arm pain so I won't mention that. However, any pain that bring a strong person to tears needs immediate treatment.


I totally agree with you Jinx, on all counts! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Its funny how i don't normally like long hair on men. But there are some movies with men like him that it is just ???? delicious.
> Sorry ... I mean in Lord of the rings of course.


????????????????????????????
I grew up in the era, when most of the Men wore their hair long, & the appearance of the man, and the state of his hair, made a real difference to how good, or terrible, he looked. I stopped liking it so much, when my sister mistook a bloke for me, and pulled up next to him, to give him a lift. Apparently he was about my height, hair the same length, a and colour as mine, and also dressed the same as I dressed. ???????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> What I would give for a little of your heat. My bones would be a lot better over your country. I can live in shorts and sandals like forever. Well,...maybe not shorts, crops maybe.


I live in shorts & singlets atm, but if/when winter returns, my jeans & jackets will make a re-entry. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening from a grey and damp London. Docs appointment went OK and I really like the doctor. The only negative result from the ultrasound was that my kidneys are marginally smaller than they should be but she is leaving it to me to monitor myself and only go back if there is a problem.
> 
> I finished the fourth chair back cover last night and when it has had the ends darned in, I will post a picture!
> 
> Have a good evening all!! Xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Good you know what the problem is. Will be easier now that you know what's going on. Great that you finished the fourth chair back cover. Looking forward to seeing a picture. Lots of love! xxxooo


Pam said this so well, that I will tag myself on the back of her post!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo


Congratulations for the closure of the sale. Now the packing begins in earnest! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> That's cd to you lol !???? or Angela.I'll honestly answer to hey you so i don't know why i correct anyone.


See, I'm obviously writing in my sleep, most of the time! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Good you know what the problem is. Will be easier now that you know what's going on. Great that you finished the fourth chair back cover. Looking forward to seeing a picture. Lots of love! xxxooo


Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo


Oh that's brilliant and you'll be all settled for Spring! So excited for you! Do you have a truck to take your boxes and stuff down there? And what abut Ric's plane? I guess he's going to have to drive back to fly it to it's new home? Thrilled for you love, I hope you will both be very happy there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yippee, one settled, one nearly there and just me left, hopefully I'm next. xx :sm15:


You will be love, it'll happen! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


Ooh lovely, how many more have you got to do? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> First time I invited hub for dinner I made Texas something from Betty Crocker cookbook. It was rice and peppers onions and such and he put ketchup on it. He said he liked ketchup on everything. After we married he told me he didn't eat RICE. Ever. Who knew? I think he was nice not to hurt my feelings.


It says a lot that he ate it for you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Yay ! You can have my dh for the weekend if you like...
> He just moved dd1 and her dh into their house today and had to drive to three different places to get their stuff. It was a two man job and because he is my superman , they did it in one day.
> He's exhausted and collapsed as he has to work in the morning.
> I'm hoping yours is done with much more ease ???? happy for you.


Oh that's great news and you must be so happy to have them close again!! Well done to your Mr Wonderful for a great job!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I felt my grandbaby kick today. I felt little flutters yesterday but today she let me have it.
> 
> Ir realized with a little sadness that i am the first of my four sisters to get to meet her grandbaby. Even through the stress and chaos.. Once again, My cup runneth over. ????


I expect you will be sharing the little one with your sisters. That'll work until it'd diaper change time!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Electric bill deposit $70.
> Uhaul $84.
> Feeling the baby kick.. Priceless????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have never had to weave any ends in to any of my projects.
> I don't remember mum ever weaving in any ends either, so she probably taught me what to do, or I just did what was easiest for me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


So, what _do_ you do with your ends? I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh lovely, how many more have you got to do? xxxx


Just one more, for the armchair. I'm really glad I've done these, improves the look of my tatty furniture no end!! I am back to doing my blanket squares for now and will do the last chair back when I've sorted out a pattern. I found this last one really quite easy - and I didn't use any lifelines! Sorry Rebecca!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Congratulations for the closure of the sale. Now the packing begins in earnest! xoxoxo


Love to you and may your lives there be happy and healthy. Hope it all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright but breezy London, think we have 9'C today so not too bad. This morning, I am going to try and scrub some black mould from my bathroom ceiling, my, won't that be fun!! It's right over the shower area, in spite of an extractor fan and having the window open, regardless of the temperature. If any of my lovely friends have any tips for removing or at least reducing this stuff, I would be really pleased to hear them!! Catch you all later lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Yesterday we had several inches of ice pellets followed by freezing rain followed by just rain. My ride home was just wet roads until I started up Newcastle hill, then the rain started sticking to the windshield. Freezing rain. The 18 wheel trucks started slowing down and they pretty much all pulled into the service centre when we passed. I went into the far right lane and slowed below the limit. I got home safely only 1/2 hour late.
This morning they are forecasting freezing drizzle, rising temperatures, fog, rain, wind and a thunderstorm. The only thing not forecast is snow.
I put up a call for help for my Knit Night project. Can anyone here interpret "(p5, k1) 4 times times (no need to pick up wrap), w&t." I haven't received an answer yet. (I'm still not loving this project). I did pick up my brioche project and knit another couple of rows. That made me happy.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but breezy London, think we have 9'C today so not too bad. This morning, I am going to try and scrub some black mould from my bathroom ceiling, my, won't that be fun!! It's right over the shower area, in spite of an extractor fan and having the window open, regardless of the temperature. If any of my lovely friends have any tips for removing or at least reducing this stuff, I would be really pleased to hear them!! Catch you all later lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


We had some around our window on the PVC, I managed to shift most of it with Cif, not sure how it would work on a ceiling. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but breezy London, think we have 9'C today so not too bad. This morning, I am going to try and scrub some black mould from my bathroom ceiling, my, won't that be fun!! It's right over the shower area, in spite of an extractor fan and having the window open, regardless of the temperature. If any of my lovely friends have any tips for removing or at least reducing this stuff, I would be really pleased to hear them!! Catch you all later lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


We're supposed to be going up to 10'C before the temperatures start falling again. I'm not sure which coat liner to wear today. 
Be careful with that black mould. It can make some people sick (me included).
All I can suggest from ours is a steamer, if you have one, or a stiff brush and strong vinegar. Bleach doesn't work, the mould comes back. Make sure you have lots of ventilation.
You may need a new extractor fan.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> So, what _do_ you do with your ends? I'm intrigued!!!


You can weave ends in as you are knitting, if you remember to do that. I keep forgetting.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


That is gorgeous. I don't think it needs elastic. Maybe after it has been on the chair for a while. I bought a Japanese stitch book, but it is not the same one as yours. I think I like yours better. I keep looking for it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> ????????????????????????????
> I grew up in the era, when most of the Men wore their hair long, & the appearance of the man, and the state of his hair, made a real difference to how good, or terrible, he looked. I stopped liking it so much, when my sister mistook a bloke for me, and pulled up next to him, to give him a lift. Apparently he was about my height, hair the same length, a and colour as mine, and also dressed the same as I dressed. ???????? :sm23: :sm23:


oops. I once picked up someone who I thought was a fellow student of myself. It wasn't until he was entering the car that I figured out it wasn't the same person. But that ride ended up ok. And I never picked up anyone after that unless we arranged it beforehand.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp and very windy Wales. The wind woke us up in the night and we have a weather warning for strong winds up to 70 mph in parts of Wales, hopefully not our part. Must do some washing today, block a shawl and then settle down for some knitting. That's my day planned out, oh I expect I will have to get dinner as well. Have a good day, soon be the weekend. xx


Sounds like a good day to stay inside and knit. I hope the wind doesn't take off any of your roof tiles.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> A quick good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Tai Chi this morning.
> 
> Happy Thursday. Catch you later x


Don't blow away.
Happy Thursday. Knit Night tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> for me, the tomato is just totally disgusting on my tongue. I cannot stand the slimy texture of it.
> I have a condition named . *"Sensory Processing Disorder"*", and it affects my life in so many different ways.
> 
> There are so many foods that I cannot eat, or even put in my mouth, simply because of the texture of that food; and as far as fabrics, or fibres, I have seen some fantastic fabrics, and fibres; but have not been able to buy much of them, again, because I am unable to touch certain types of both of those categories. Some times it is quite upsetting, when I find some thing that I really like, and know what I would use it for; then feel it, to check the quality, only to find that I cannot even stand touching the item, and I have become a bit upset, so I head home, knowing that when I have calmed down enough, I will make another trip to the shop, to try and find a combination of fabric that I can handle, and have a pattern that I really like! ????????☹ xoxoxo


I don't like pudding/yogurt texture. I have to have chunks in mine.
I'm sorry that your condition has affected so much of your life.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I think that the best first project to make, when using the brioche stitch, is a hat, that is not too big, and would be easier to do! Then if you still want to make a brioche baby blanket, or a different item. xoxoxo


Yes, brioche in the round is easier.
I think a brioche blanket knit in the round with a section knit in for steeking would be do-able. Then you would just have to sew on a blanket edging after you cut the roll apart. I like the brioche stitch and find it quite rhythmic.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Electric bill deposit $70.
> Uhaul $84.
> Feeling the baby kick.. Priceless????


ha ha I recognize that commercial.
Enjoy baby kicks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope one doesn't happen, in the remaining days of Winter; I know some of the northern states of the U.S., have been (or are still) in the grip of a "Polar Vortex", has that been affecting your weather also, or are you only getting your regular winter weather?
> Anyway, you stay as warm as you can, and I will continue to try to stay as cool (ish) as I am able! :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm16:


We have over 10mm of ice accumulation on everything. 30mm is when branches start breaking on trees. We also have icicles on everything because we had a period of rain before the temperature dropped again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo -


Lots of packing. Make sure you have a calendar to mark the days to move day.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to go now. The plow/sander has been through my court and subdivision.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jinx

I put up a call for help for my Knit Night project. Can anyone here interpret "(p5, k1) 4 times times (no need to pick up wrap), w&t.

P5 K1 four times. Some of those stitches you work will be a wrapped stitch. Just work it as a regular K or P. 
Often when working a wrapped stitch you have to pick up the wrap. In your pattern you do not pick up the wrap.


----------



## jinx

Hmm. What do you do with the ends? Leave them hang. That would not work with a project where both sides are visible. Hmm?


Xiang said:


> I have never had to weave any ends in to any of my projects.
> I don't remember mum ever weaving in any ends either, so she probably taught me what to do, or I just did what was easiest for me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Very nice. You are becoming a more experienced lace knitter if you find that easy. I usually do not use lifelines but do use stitch markers between pattern repeats.


London Girl said:


> Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We had some around our window on the PVC, I managed to shift most of it with Cif, not sure how it would work on a ceiling. xxxx


Thanks for that love, might me worth a try. Trouble is, I think the ceiling is porous from age and so the blackness has been absorbed. I have just scrubbed it with dilute bleach and it has faded to grey but I think it needs repainting. I'm not up for that, nor is DH so we've just agreed (although I didn't get it in writing!) that we'll get our odd job guy in in a couple of months to redecorate the kitchen/diner and paint the bathroom ceiling with some proper paint that will cover the grey and, hopefully be anti-mould! I also dismantled the bathroom light, it's a great big thing, like a flying saucer. Gave it a god clean, my, it was grubby, and now it's quite dazzling when you put the light on in there!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We're supposed to be going up to 10'C before the temperatures start falling again. I'm not sure which coat liner to wear today.
> Be careful with that black mould. It can make some people sick (me included).
> All I can suggest from ours is a steamer, if you have one, or a stiff brush and strong vinegar. Bleach doesn't work, the mould comes back. Make sure you have lots of ventilation.
> You may need a new extractor fan.


The extractor fan thing crossed my mind, it's only ten years old but was put in to cope with an over-bath shower, not a full enclosure, like it is now. I think the steam gets stuck in there. I have got a steamer, might give that a go later, thanks!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That is gorgeous. I don't think it needs elastic. Maybe after it has been on the chair for a while. I bought a Japanese stitch book, but it is not the same one as yours. I think I like yours better. I keep looking for it.


I just love looking at the pictures! I never thought I would have been able to manage any of it and I do leave he most complicated patterns alone but am quite proud that they have come out well enough to be put on show, even if it's only to us!!!


----------



## jinx

Black mold can cause serious health problems. Specialized masks need to be used to prevent damage to ones lungs when removing black mold. That is if your black mold is the same as what Mr. Google was referring to.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but breezy London, think we have 9'C today so not too bad. This morning, I am going to try and scrub some black mould from my bathroom ceiling, my, won't that be fun!! It's right over the shower area, in spite of an extractor fan and having the window open, regardless of the temperature. If any of my lovely friends have any tips for removing or at least reducing this stuff, I would be really pleased to hear them!! Catch you all later lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We have over 10mm of ice accumulation on everything. 30mm is when branches start breaking on trees. We also have icicles on everything because we had a period of rain before the temperature dropped again.


Oh honey, do please be careful out there, it sounds horrendous and quite undo-able for me!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Very nice. You are becoming a more experienced lace knitter if you find that easy. I usually do not use lifelines but do use stitch markers between pattern repeats.


Thank you jinx! Yes, plenty of stitch markers were in use!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Black mold can cause serious health problems. Specialized masks need to be used to prevent damage to ones lungs when removing black mold. That is if your black mold is the same as what Mr. Google was referring to.


Oh well, there wasn't too much and it's too late now, I should have asked you yesterday!!!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my icy little corner of the world. All non-essential activities are cancelled this a.m. Roads are a sheet of black ice. I postponed my appointment yesterday because of icy roads in the hopes today would be better. I am hoping tomorrow will be a better day weatherwise.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that love, might me worth a try. Trouble is, I think the ceiling is porous from age and so the blackness has been absorbed. I have just scrubbed it with dilute bleach and it has faded to grey but I think it needs repainting. I'm not up for that, nor is DH so we've just agreed (although I didn't get it in writing!) that we'll get our odd job guy in in a couple of months to redecorate the kitchen/diner and paint the bathroom ceiling with some proper paint that will cover the grey and, hopefully be anti-mould! I also dismantled the bathroom light, it's a great big thing, like a flying saucer. Gave it a god clean, my, it was grubby, and now it's quite dazzling when you put the light on in there!! xxxxx


What a busy morning, I would have a rest this afternoon if I were you. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> The extractor fan thing crossed my mind, it's only ten years old but was put in to cope with an over-bath shower, not a full enclosure, like it is now. I think the steam gets stuck in there. I have got a steamer, might give that a go later, thanks!! xxxx


Does the fan need a clean out? We're full of good ideas aren't we? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my icy little corner of the world. All non-essential activities are cancelled this a.m. Roads are a sheet of black ice. I postponed my appointment yesterday because of icy roads in the hopes today would be better. I am hoping tomorrow will be a better day weatherwise.


I hope so too, you do right to stay in, it's just not worth the risk or the stress!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> What a busy morning, I would have a rest this afternoon if I were you. xxxx


I have four tissue cases to make and then it's feet up, knitting out!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Does the fan need a clean out? We're full of good ideas aren't we? xxxx


I can't get up there to have a really close look but I put the vac on full slurp and it shifted a bit of fluff'n'stuff, we shall see!! Yes you are full of good ideas and I than you!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Yay ! You can have my dh for the weekend if you like...
> He just moved dd1 and her dh into their house today and had to drive to three different places to get their stuff. It was a two man job and because he is my superman , they did it in one day.
> He's exhausted and collapsed as he has to work in the morning.
> I'm hoping yours is done with much more ease ???? happy for you.


Glad they got moved in! Yes, your DH does sound like superman. That's a lot of work. With all the snow we got and are supposed to get over the next several days, clearing out is not going to be an easy task, but somehow we'll manage it. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Electric bill deposit $70.
> Uhaul $84.
> Feeling the baby kick.. Priceless????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Congratulations for the closure of the sale. Now the packing begins in earnest! xoxoxo


Well, it hasn't closed yet -- that's on the 26th, but we did all agree to a final price yesterday, so that was a huge relief. Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


It's lovely! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh that's brilliant and you'll be all settled for Spring! So excited for you! Do you have a truck to take your boxes and stuff down there? And what abut Ric's plane? I guess he's going to have to drive back to fly it to it's new home? Thrilled for you love, I hope you will both be very happy there!! xxxx


Thank you. We will be renting a truck (or trucks), which Sound Transit will pay for. The plane will be flown down at a later date. Big push now is to get this house all packed up (including the shop) and all the rubbish hauled off to the garbage dump. Going to be a challenge to clean up all the "stuff" that needs to go to the dump with all the snow covering everything. We'll get there! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Love to you and may your lives there be happy and healthy. Hope it all goes as smoothly as possible.


Thank you, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and -4'C (25'F). Yesterday we had several inches of ice pellets followed by freezing rain followed by just rain. My ride home was just wet roads until I started up Newcastle hill, then the rain started sticking to the windshield. Freezing rain. The 18 wheel trucks started slowing down and they pretty much all pulled into the service centre when we passed. I went into the far right lane and slowed below the limit. I got home safely only 1/2 hour late.
> This morning they are forecasting freezing drizzle, rising temperatures, fog, rain, wind and a thunderstorm. The only thing not forecast is snow.
> I put up a call for help for my Knit Night project. Can anyone here interpret "(p5, k1) 4 times times (no need to pick up wrap), w&t." I haven't received an answer yet. (I'm still not loving this project). I did pick up my brioche project and knit another couple of rows. That made me happy.


Glad you made it home safely, and hopefully will make it back and forth safely today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope so too, you do right to stay in, it's just not worth the risk or the stress!! xxxx


I have an eye doctor appointment this morning and my resident driver in this stuff will drive me to it. We've got very icy roads here, too -- especially on our street where the snow plows don't bother to do anything. Then will be home and doing more packing. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> The extractor fan thing crossed my mind, it's only ten years old but was put in to cope with an over-bath shower, not a full enclosure, like it is now. I think the steam gets stuck in there. I have got a steamer, might give that a go later, thanks!! xxxx


Maybe leave the door open after your shower for a half hour with the fan on will allow it to get the moisture out....


----------



## binkbrice

So I have apparently hit a wall I finished all the firsts yesterday and now I have three projects needing the mates cast on and I feel a little overwhelmed!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Maybe leave the door open after your shower for a half hour with the fan on will allow it to get the moisture out....


Yeah, we already do that and when it gets warmer, we'll leave the window open for a while too. The window has a net curtain across it as we are very near the street, modesty and all that, and I suspect the net keeps the steam in too but not sure how to fix that without giving unsuspecting neighbours a show!!! xxxxxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> So I have apparently hit a wall I finished all the firsts yesterday and now I have three projects needing the mates cast on and I feel a little overwhelmed!


Lovely yarn and lovely work too Lisa!! I meant to ask in my last reply, how are you enjoying _your_ new shower? xxx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Lovely yarn and lovely work too Lisa!! I meant to ask in my last reply, how are you enjoying _your_ new shower? xxx


I love my new shower!! I do need to figure out how to clean the glass though!


----------



## jinx

Janet, what did the doctor say? Worrying about you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> So I have apparently hit a wall I finished all the firsts yesterday and now I have three projects needing the mates cast on and I feel a little overwhelmed!


Don't give up now, you're half way there. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I'm back from Stephens, and going there again tomorrow because sues brother and wife are going. I did a grocery shop and took Albert red roses. It was freezing cold at the crem. Margs been up for a cup of tea and I bought her some Chocolate biscuits. She has such a chocolate addiction, she loves it and she's thin you know, not like me, I see a chunky kitkat and I put a pound on.

Marg and John had the wood grouse today, well good for them. They were fascinated. I know they've been humouring me when I said it was big, well now they've seen for themselves. 

For my supper tonight, I'm having, choc ice cream lolly, ham sandwich, crisps and a bake well tart. Well, I have to spoil myself because that's all I have to do.

Love you all, I'll catch up to you all now.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> So I have apparently hit a wall I finished all the firsts yesterday and now I have three projects needing the mates cast on and I feel a little overwhelmed!


They look great, Lisa! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Lisa! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you!


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that love, might me worth a try. Trouble is, I think the ceiling is porous from age and so the blackness has been absorbed. I have just scrubbed it with dilute bleach and it has faded to grey but I think it needs repainting. I'm not up for that, nor is DH so we've just agreed (although I didn't get it in writing!) that we'll get our odd job guy in in a couple of months to redecorate the kitchen/diner and paint the bathroom ceiling with some proper paint that will cover the grey and, hopefully be anti-mould! I also dismantled the bathroom light, it's a great big thing, like a flying saucer. Gave it a god clean, my, it was grubby, and now it's quite dazzling when you put the light on in there!! xxxxx


They have a paint out now that is specific for covering areas that were water damaged and may have left over mold inside. Its a sealing paint no pun intended.. Nothing can get past it. .. Supposedly. We used it on the water damaged front room, so far so good.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales, yesterday, it seem, was only a prelude and today we have storm Eric battering us, definitely a stay at home day, unfortunately we have to go shopping today as my stocks are right down. Will put some lead weights in my shoes and hope I don't get blown away. Can't even think of an excuse to go to the yarn shop as my stash is overflowing into a new stash. Then home and knitting. At least I get dinner out which I haven't had for weeks. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet and windy Surrey and Bentley has decided to go out!!! He's just come back in again and is shouting loudly.

Learnt more stuff at tai chi yesterday which involved arms and legs going in different directions. Made by brain hurt but think I am getting the hang of it.

This morning we have a meeting for our knitted town and then if the weather is ok I am going to the craft cafe, otherwise I shall stay home and do some weaving.

Angela I'm glad your DD is home safely and I hope everything runs smoothly from now on. You are one great Mum xx

Janet hope you are feeling better by now. Thinking of you all.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It was windy all night and will continue today with gusts up to 90km per hour. The ice is melting and freezing again. Lake effect flurries are also expected when the wind blows the right way.
Knit Night was good last night with lots of laughs. There is a trunk show tomorrow with a fellow who dyes with all natural materials. I had a class with him on DPNs. 
I've finished with all the cables and short rows on my Knit Night project, just the divide for the sleeves and then colour changes and miles of p5, k1. It'll be great for working on during the Knitting Retreat on the following weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Surrey and Bentley has decided to go out!!! He's just come back in again and is shouting loudly.
> 
> Learnt more stuff at tai chi yesterday which involved arms and legs going in different directions. Made by brain hurt but think I am getting the hang of it.
> 
> This morning we have a meeting for our knitted town and then if the weather is ok I am going to the craft cafe, otherwise I shall stay home and do some weaving.
> 
> Angela I'm glad your DD is home safely and I hope everything runs smoothly from now on. You are one great Mum xx
> 
> Janet hope you are feeling better by now. Thinking of you all.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone.


Bentley was telling you how much he doesn't like the weather.
Mama-Smokey only goes out long enough to check out the weather before running inside. She likes chasing snow flakes, silly cat.
Your knitted town must be looking quite fine.
Happy Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales, yesterday, it seem, was only a prelude and today we have storm Eric battering us, definitely a stay at home day, unfortunately we have to go shopping today as my stocks are right down. Will put some lead weights in my shoes and hope I don't get blown away. Can't even think of an excuse to go to the yarn shop as my stash is overflowing into a new stash. Then home and knitting. At least I get dinner out which I haven't had for weeks. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


Our wind storm isn't named, it's just another polar vortex. Hang onto the car when you get out.
I had to do that due to bad footing because of ice. 
You could always go to the yarn store for stitch markers or a cable needle. I just bought another cable for my Chiaogoo interchangeables.
It's nice when someone else gets to clean up the dishes.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> They have a paint out now that is specific for covering areas that were water damaged and may have left over mold inside. Its a sealing paint no pun intended.. Nothing can get past it. .. Supposedly. We used it on the water damaged front room, so far so good.


That would be a good paint to use on the entire bathroom to keep everything out of the walls in the first place. It's probably too expensive to do that.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I love my new shower!! I do need to figure out how to clean the glass though!


Yes, that is a constant battle for me too! I squeegee it down every time and once a week, I use something called Viacal, which breaks down the limescale from our very hard water and leaves the glass sparkling!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They have a paint out now that is specific for covering areas that were water damaged and may have left over mold inside. Its a sealing paint no pun intended.. Nothing can get past it. .. Supposedly. We used it on the water damaged front room, so far so good.


I need to go and see what our DIY shop has, hopefully some of that stuff! Loved the pun!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back from Stephens, and going there again tomorrow because sues brother and wife are going. I did a grocery shop and took Albert red roses. It was freezing cold at the crem. Margs been up for a cup of tea and I bought her some Chocolate biscuits. She has such a chocolate addiction, she loves it and she's thin you know, not like me, I see a chunky kitkat and I put a pound on.
> 
> Marg and John had the wood grouse today, well good for them. They were fascinated. I know they've been humouring me when I said it was big, well now they've seen for themselves.
> 
> For my supper tonight, I'm having, choc ice cream lolly, ham sandwich, crisps and a bake well tart. Well, I have to spoil myself because that's all I have to do.
> 
> Love you all, I'll catch up to you all now.


I have a few friends like that. They can eat anything and never put on a pound.
I think that's fair that you pass the wood grouse on to Marg and John.
I'd add a cucumber or pickle to the ham sandwich.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I love my new shower!! I do need to figure out how to clean the glass though!


I got a squeegee/wiper from the dollar store. I got a second one for my car windows because it was just so handy.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> That would be a good paint to use on the entire bathroom to keep everything out of the walls in the first place. It's probably too expensive to do that.


Probably but fortunately, my bathroom walls are completely tiled, floor to ceiling, although I do have probs keeping the grouting white!!


----------



## London Girl

Good. Morning all from a grey and drizzly London! I am in the dental waiting room of Guy's hospital, right next door to the Shard, currently the tallest building in Europe!! Didn't bring knitting, it takes too much concentration but I have you to chat with and my newspaper!! Hope everyone is OK, enjoy your day, be safe and well!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yeah, we already do that and when it gets warmer, we'll leave the window open for a while too. The window has a net curtain across it as we are very near the street, modesty and all that, and I suspect the net keeps the steam in too but not sure how to fix that without giving unsuspecting neighbours a show!!! xxxxxx :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


Beer and epson salt makes a frosting on the windows.
Vinegar and rubbing alcohol takes it back off.
For a more permanent solution, there are spray window frostings, film and an etching solution.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> So I have apparently hit a wall I finished all the firsts yesterday and now I have three projects needing the mates cast on and I feel a little overwhelmed!


Don't start anything else until you make mates for at least one of those beauties.
It's all one stitch at a time. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I have an eye doctor appointment this morning and my resident driver in this stuff will drive me to it. We've got very icy roads here, too -- especially on our street where the snow plows don't bother to do anything. Then will be home and doing more packing. xxxooo


Stay safe.
You must be surrounded by boxes by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it home safely, and hopefully will make it back and forth safely today. xxxooo


I just pick a big 18 wheel truck and stay behind him. When he slows due to bad weather, I do too. That's worked so far.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. We will be renting a truck (or trucks), which Sound Transit will pay for. The plane will be flown down at a later date. Big push now is to get this house all packed up (including the shop) and all the rubbish hauled off to the garbage dump. Going to be a challenge to clean up all the "stuff" that needs to go to the dump with all the snow covering everything. We'll get there! xxxooo


It's amazing how things can accumulate when you've been in a house for a while.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Glad they got moved in! Yes, your DH does sound like superman. That's a lot of work. With all the snow we got and are supposed to get over the next several days, clearing out is not going to be an easy task, but somehow we'll manage it. xxxooo


I hope your forecasters were being overcautious like ours and most of the storm passes you by.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


Hi June, will you be making any more of these beautiful protectors? If you do, perhaps putting about an inch, or 2, of ribbing at the beginning & end of the patterned part, because if the ribbing is firm enough, it would help them stay where you put them!???????? :sm10: ????


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my icy little corner of the world. All non-essential activities are cancelled this a.m. Roads are a sheet of black ice. I postponed my appointment yesterday because of icy roads in the hopes today would be better. I am hoping tomorrow will be a better day weatherwise.


Everything around here was cancelled too.
Less than 2 months to Spring!
I hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good. Morning all from a grey and drizzly London! I am in the dental waiting room of Guy's hospital, right next door to the Shard, currently the tallest building in Europe!! Didn't bring knitting, it takes too much concentration but I have you to chat with and my newspaper!! Hope everyone is OK, enjoy your day, be safe and well!! Xxxx


I hope your dental checkup isn't too bad. 
In a waiting room without knitting, that's painful. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Yes, that is a constant battle for me too! I squeegee it down every time and once a week, I use something called Viacal, which breaks down the limescale from our very hard water and leaves the glass sparkling!! Xxxx


That sounds like our CLR over here.
It takes away limescale and rust marks.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get to work.
Happy Friday everyone.
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Beer and epson salt makes a frosting on the windows.
> Vinegar and rubbing alcohol takes it back off.
> For a more permanent solution, there are spray window frostings, film and an etching solution.


Thanks for that, although not sure about wasting good beer!! ???? The window is frosted, but it opens out from the bottom so anyone down below on the path that runs down the side of my house could look up and get a sneaky peeky!! :sm12: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hi June, will you be making any more of these beautiful protectors? If you do, perhaps putting about an inch, or 2, of ribbing at the beginning & end of the patterned part, because if the ribbing is firm enough, it would help them stay where you put them!???????? :sm10: ????


Thanks Judi, I have one more to make for the armchair but as I have started the rest with garter stitch, I think I'd better keep them all the same! If/when they get a bit baggy, I may thread some thin elastic through the edges but if I ever make another set, then I will definitely start with ribbing!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your dental checkup isn't too bad.
> In a waiting room without knitting, that's painful. :sm17:


I'm just waiting for the result of my gum biopsy, they could have probably told me by phone but that's the NHS for you! Appointment was 11.30,still waiting!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and get to work.
> Happy Friday everyone.
> Have a great day.


You too love, stay safe!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So, what _do_ you do with your ends? I'm intrigued!!!


When I need to begin a new ball, I splice the end of the previous ball, to the beginning of the next ball; but I always use wool, as well, because I haven't found any artificial yarns that I like the feel of. If I am using different coloured yarns, for a garment for one of the children, then I will wind thetwo yarns together, on the back of my work, so that the different colour only shows where it is supposed to. Mum taught me that, when I did my first 2 colour jumper! I have seen the words " weave the Loose ends", at the end of patterns, but was never sure howto do it, because I haven't actually seen it done, and didn't realise, until I found all of you, that anyone actually did it! I also think that, because of the way I am, I would have found a simpler way of doing it, the item is sewn together, there is nothing left to do, except to block it; but I don't think mum ever did that, either!????☺


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but breezy London, think we have 9'C today so not too bad. This morning, I am going to try and scrub some black mould from my bathroom ceiling, my, won't that be fun!! It's right over the shower area, in spite of an extractor fan and having the window open, regardless of the temperature. If any of my lovely friends have any tips for removing or at least reducing this stuff, I would be really pleased to hear them!! Catch you all later lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


I have had rats in my ceiling, but I don't think I have ever had black mould in my bathroom, although I have heard of it in the regions that have higher rainfalls, than we get here, so that might be why it attacks your bathroom - because of the higher rainfall!
We have a product called "CLR", and it removes Calcium, Lime and Rust, but you would need something that would work specifically on mould. I just Googled removing Black Mould, and this is what Google gave me:-

**How to Clean Mould on Walls in Three Steps*

Make a solution of chlorine bleach and water - usually 1 part bleach to 3 parts water - or get hold of a household detergent like Domestos bleach spray with bleach as an active ingredient.Using a stiff-bristled brush, scrub the blackened area.Rinse thoroughly and dry.*

I hope this is helpful! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone. Popping in while I can. We are very quiet here, our landline phone is down, our internet is really playing up, more likely connected. My mobile will not charge, on top of all that I have a sore throat & talking hurts. Life gets so complicated. Finally finished my stripy cardigans so I’m going to knit a plain one colour cardi to celebrate! I’m gradually catching up on the gossip.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That is gorgeous. I don't think it needs elastic. Maybe after it has been on the chair for a while. I bought a Japanese stitch book, but it is not the same one as yours. I think I like yours better. I keep looking for it.


Pam I got mine from *The Book Depository*, in England. There are 2 Japanese Stitch Books available, One is the Japanese knitting Stitch Bible$ A21-98 , and the other is 250 Japanese knitting Stitches $A23.68

I am not sure what the freight cost would be to the US, it might be free, as it is to Aus!


----------



## London Girl

On my way back home now. What I have is called Epithelial Dysplasia and it can be pre- cancerous but they are going to check me every 3 months now, just to find out what rate it is changing at. Apparently it quite often just goes by itself but I have had this for years now so that's unlikely!! Very very windy here today, will have to keep my head down on the walk up from the station!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> On my way back home now. What I have is called Epithelial Dysplasia and it can be pre- cancerous but they are going to check me every 3 months now, just to find out what rate it is changing at. Apparently it quite often just goes by itself but I have had this for years now so that's unlikely!! Very very windy here today, will have to keep my head down on the walk up from the station!! Xxxx


Glad you made it to your appointment on the right day and the right time. Glad they are keeping tabs on it before it becomes a serious problem.
Hope you do not blow away on your journey home.


----------



## jinx

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Popping in while I can. We are very quiet here, our landline phone is down, our internet is really playing up, more likely connected. My mobile will not charge, on top of all that I have a sore throat & talking hurts. Life gets so complicated. Finally finished my stripy cardigans so I'm going to knit a plain one colour cardi to celebrate! I'm gradually catching up on the gossip.


Good grief it seems as if everything is on strike at your house. Hoping your electronics start to work correctly very soon.
Gargling with warm salt water seems to help a sore throat more than any of the expensive meds. Hope yours clears up quickly.


----------



## jinx

That was indeed a cute pun. Glad she mentioned it or I would have missed it.


London Girl said:


> I need to go and see what our DIY shop has, hopefully some of that stuff! Loved the pun!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

Just make sure to stay far enough back from the semi that you can see their mirrors. If you cannot see their mirrors they cannot see you. Dangerous when the trucker cannot see you.


nitz8catz said:


> I just pick a big 18 wheel truck and stay behind him. When he slows due to bad weather, I do too. That's worked so far.


----------



## jinx

Hoping you do not blow away with the lead weights in your shoes. Hope the meal out makes up for the bad windy weather.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales, yesterday, it seem, was only a prelude and today we have storm Eric battering us, definitely a stay at home day, unfortunately we have to go shopping today as my stocks are right down. Will put some lead weights in my shoes and hope I don't get blown away. Can't even think of an excuse to go to the yarn shop as my stash is overflowing into a new stash. Then home and knitting. At least I get dinner out which I haven't had for weeks. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


----------



## jinx

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Glad the tai chi is getting easier for you. Sounds like a fun time.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet and windy Surrey and Bentley has decided to go out!!! He's just come back in again and is shouting loudly.
> 
> Learnt more stuff at tai chi yesterday which involved arms and legs going in different directions. Made by brain hurt but think I am getting the hang of it.
> 
> This morning we have a meeting for our knitted town and then if the weather is ok I am going to the craft cafe, otherwise I shall stay home and do some weaving.
> 
> Angela I'm glad your DD is home safely and I hope everything runs smoothly from now on. You are one great Mum xx
> 
> Janet hope you are feeling better by now. Thinking of you all.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> oops. I once picked up someone who I thought was a fellow student of myself. It wasn't until he was entering the car that I figured out it wasn't the same person. But that ride ended up ok. And I never picked up anyone after that unless we arranged it beforehand.


I don't think my sister stopped like that, ever again, She went to where we arranged to make the pickup. she did say that they had a nice chat, but she was just a bit embarrassed. ☺???? :sm12:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my freezing, icy, snowy, little corner of the world. I keep hoping the weather becomes bearable soon. I will again postpone my clinic appointment that I postponed on Wednesday and Thursday. 
I am just sitting back relaxing and knitting. Last week our son offered to pick up and deliver our groceries from Walmart. I ordered heavy to make his trip worthwhile. Glad I did as we are well supplied for another week.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I don't like pudding/yogurt texture. I have to have chunks in mine.
> I'm sorry that your condition has affected so much of your life.


Well, I didnt actually notice that I was any different, to the rest of the population, until I left home, and had to live among non-family people; and some of them would comment on the number of foods that I didn't eat. That was when I noticed the difference in me; but that only lasted a short time. I think I may have stated the way it affected me, in the wrong way. I think it affected other people more than it affected me, because I was used to being as I was, but quite afew people would want to know how I survived on such a restricted list of foods, whereas I was quite happy. :sm23:
The worst part of it began, when I began doing a lot of sewing & knitting, but once I worked out what I could, and couldn't, cope with, everything went ok, again. One learns to live within one's differences. :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have had rats in my ceiling, but I don't think I have ever had black mould in my bathroom, although I have heard of it in the regions that have higher rainfalls, than we get here, so that might be why it attacks your bathroom - because of the higher rainfall!
> We have a product called "CLR", and it removes Calcium, Lime and Rust, but you would need something that would work specifically on mould. I just Googled removing Black Mould, and this is what Google gave me:-
> 
> **How to Clean Mould on Walls in Three Steps*
> 
> Make a solution of chlorine bleach and water - usually 1 part bleach to 3 parts water - or get hold of a household detergent like Domestos bleach spray with bleach as an active ingredient.Using a stiff-bristled brush, scrub the blackened area.Rinse thoroughly and dry.*
> 
> I hope this is helpful! xoxoxo


Thanks again for trying so hard Judi but that is exactly what I did yesterday and I have to say, it looks about 75% better!! I think once you have had it in a ceiling, any moisture in the air just brings it back, bleach fades I think but doesn't kill it, as Mav said yesterday. I' going to try and get hold of some of that super-paint that will completely cover it and, hopefully, stop it returning!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my freezing, icy, snowy, little corner of the world. I keep hoping the weather becomes bearable soon. I will again postpone my clinic appointment that I postponed on Wednesday and Thursday.
> I am just sitting back relaxing and knitting. Last week our son offered to pick up and deliver our groceries from Walmart. I ordered heavy to make his trip worthwhile. Glad I did as we are well supplied for another week.


As long as you have a supply of meds and plenty to eat, al you can do is sit it out. At east you will get plenty of knitting done!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have over 10mm of ice accumulation on everything. 30mm is when branches start breaking on trees. We also have icicles on everything because we had a period of rain before the temperature dropped again.


I understand that you must get sick of the ice, snow & freezing rain, at some point though your winter, but when I read some of the descriptions, that people have made, some. of them sound so pretty, and the scene that I get in my brain is beautiful; but I also know that I wouldn't like to live in your climate. We do get some minor negative temperatures, and frost, during our Winter season; but compared to your winter, ours is extremely mild - eventhough I get very cold, and need my electric blanket at night, once the temperature drops below 21°C; but that is due to the my system being unable to control my body temperature, appropriately. :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet and extremely windy Wales, yesterday, it seem, was only a prelude and today we have storm Eric battering us, definitely a stay at home day, unfortunately we have to go shopping today as my stocks are right down. Will put some lead weights in my shoes and hope I don't get blown away. Can't even think of an excuse to go to the yarn shop as my stash is overflowing into a new stash. Then home and knitting. At least I get dinner out which I haven't had for weeks. Have a good day it'll soon be the weekend. xx


Be safe out there. It sounds miserable. We have more snow on the way -- they say another 4-6 inches. Yesterday after I returned from eye exam (and thankfully all was good there), I spent at least a couple of hours helping Mr. Ric with shoveling and clearing the driveway and a path to the shop in back so we now won't have a layer of thick ice under the new snow we'll be getting through tomorrow morning. I just want it to all go away. Didn't get any packing done yesterday, so that's what I'll be doing today. I hope you all have a safe and great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 2'C (36'F). It was windy all night and will continue today with gusts up to 90km per hour. The ice is melting and freezing again. Lake effect flurries are also expected when the wind blows the right way.
> Knit Night was good last night with lots of laughs. There is a trunk show tomorrow with a fellow who dyes with all natural materials. I had a class with him on DPNs.
> I've finished with all the cables and short rows on my Knit Night project, just the divide for the sleeves and then colour changes and miles of p5, k1. It'll be great for working on during the Knitting Retreat on the following weekend.


Knit Night sounds like a lot of fun and you're making great progress on your project. Be safe as you travel back and forth to work. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hmm. What do you do with the ends? Leave them hang. That would not work with a project where both sides are visible. Hmm?


Jinx, with the way mum taught me to knit, I have never had any ends that needed to be woven in. I have always knitted with natural wool, & each time I needed to add a new ball, I would splice the old ball, with the beginning of the new ball. None of those joins have ever come apart. when I make something with any of the other animal fibres, I may have to join the yarns in a different way, because I don't know if they will splice! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good. Morning all from a grey and drizzly London! I am in the dental waiting room of Guy's hospital, right next door to the Shard, currently the tallest building in Europe!! Didn't bring knitting, it takes too much concentration but I have you to chat with and my newspaper!! Hope everyone is OK, enjoy your day, be safe and well!! Xxxx


I hope it all goes well today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay safe.
> You must be surrounded by boxes by now.


Yep!!!! It's getting so I have just a pathway in the living room to get to the windows to open and close the windows. That and DS's old room are where most of the boxes are. Been clearing out the cupboards again in the kitchen. Will start on the bathroom today and clear out what I can there. Will be packing up most of the clothes in the closet today, too. Fun times! xxxooo :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I just pick a big 18 wheel truck and stay behind him. When he slows due to bad weather, I do too. That's worked so far.


Makes a lot of sense! You want to come down here and drive with me to Arizona?!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> It's amazing how things can accumulate when you've been in a house for a while.


I know -- 32 years of stuff!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your forecasters were being overcautious like ours and most of the storm passes you by.


I hope so, too. It certainly works out that way often and I hope this is one of the times it does. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Everything around here was cancelled too.
> Less than 2 months to Spring!
> I hope today is a better day for you.


We had many schools cancelled earlier in the week and didn't get our garbage pick up on Monday and they say it'll be picked up this coming Monday but if we do get all the snow they say we might get, I'm not so sure about that. All the schools are closing early today and many government type businesses are closing at 3 p.m. I guess there was a run on the grocery stores yesterday with people stocking up. We're set that way, so don't need to venture out for that. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Popping in while I can. We are very quiet here, our landline phone is down, our internet is really playing up, more likely connected. My mobile will not charge, on top of all that I have a sore throat & talking hurts. Life gets so complicated. Finally finished my stripy cardigans so I'm going to knit a plain one colour cardi to celebrate! I'm gradually catching up on the gossip.


Good to to hear from you, Chris. Sorry you're having so many problems with your electronics. And more sorry you've got a sore throat and aren't feeling well. Sending you many warm and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> On my way back home now. What I have is called Epithelial Dysplasia and it can be pre- cancerous but they are going to check me every 3 months now, just to find out what rate it is changing at. Apparently it quite often just goes by itself but I have had this for years now so that's unlikely!! Very very windy here today, will have to keep my head down on the walk up from the station!! Xxxx


Well, glad you finally found out and hopefully all will be okay. Checking it regularly is a good idea. Stay safe in those winds! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from my freezing, icy, snowy, little corner of the world. I keep hoping the weather becomes bearable soon. I will again postpone my clinic appointment that I postponed on Wednesday and Thursday.
> I am just sitting back relaxing and knitting. Last week our son offered to pick up and deliver our groceries from Walmart. I ordered heavy to make his trip worthwhile. Glad I did as we are well supplied for another week.


Staying in and staying safe is a good idea, but sorry you have to keep postponing your appointment. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That is gorgeous. I don't think it needs elastic. Maybe after it has been on the chair for a while. I bought a Japanese stitch book, but it is not the same one as yours. I think I like yours better. I keep looking for it.





Xiang said:


> Pam I got mine from *The Book Depository*, in England. There are 2 Japanese Stitch Books available, One is the Japanese knitting Stitch Bible$ A21-98 , and the other is 250 Japanese knitting Stitches $A23.68
> 
> I am not sure what the freight cost would be to the US, it might be free, as it is to Aus!


Sorry Mav, I forgot who I was answering, but check out The Book Depository, they are still advertising the 2 books I bought, which includes "The Japanese knitting Stitch Bible", and I am fairly sure that they have free postage, just check it out, to make sure! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Thanks again for trying so hard Judi but that is exactly what I did yesterday and I have to say, it looks about 75% better!! I think once you have had it in a ceiling, any moisture in the air just brings it back, bleach fades I think but doesn't kill it, as Mav said yesterday. I' going to try and get hold of some of that super-paint that will completely cover it and, hopefully, stop it returning!! xxxx


We have that paint here also, and the tradies always useit when they are doing the "Wet" areas, it is very good. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Popping in while I can. We are very quiet here, our landline phone is down, our internet is really playing up, more likely connected. My mobile will not charge, on top of all that I have a sore throat & talking hurts. Life gets so complicated. Finally finished my stripy cardigans so I'm going to knit a plain one colour cardi to celebrate! I'm gradually catching up on the gossip.


Glad you are still able to get on here now and again, sounds as though all your communication lines are playing up at the moment, even you voice, all will come good in the end. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hoping you do not blow away with the lead weights in your shoes. Hope the meal out makes up for the bad windy weather.


Have got back safely and taken the lead weights out of my shoes. The wind kept trying to put my foot in a different place when I took a step. Dinner nothing special, just in the supermarket cafe, but at least I didn't have to cook it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have got back safely and taken the lead weights out of my shoes. The wind kept trying to put my foot in a different place when I took a step. Dinner nothing special, just in the supermarket cafe, but at least I didn't have to cook it. xx


And that's a positive. Glad you made it there and back safely. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> And that's a positive. Glad you made it there and back safely. xxxooo


Also got enough food in to last at least a couple of weeks so might just hibernate now. xx :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Also got enough food in to last at least a couple of weeks so might just hibernate now. xx :sm09:


Good plan. We're here for you if you get bored. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good plan. We're here for you if you get bored. :sm02: xxxooo


You're all keeping me just about sane and looking forward to our get-together in April. The way things are going here I am going to have re-unpack our summer clothes and repack our winter clothes yet again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> You're all keeping me just about sane and looking forward to our get-together in April. The way things are going here I am going to have re-unpack our summer clothes and repack our winter clothes yet again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I had to do that here, too. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Don't start anything else until you make mates for at least one of those beauties.
> It's all one stitch at a time. :sm24:


I know but which one!! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:
 

> I had to do that here, too. xxxooo


At least you'll know which ones to take with you, Summer all the way. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you'll know which ones to take with you, Summer all the way. xx


True!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my friends, I'm at Stephens again ready for a I law and outlaw day tomorrow. This should be fun I don't think...this house is mad. I've just gotten something out of the fridge because the evening meal is just taking forever. They are doing their own pizza and crust and it's taking forever. In the meantime s and s have rushed off to their friends to buy a treadmill. Where the heavens this treadmill is going to live I don't know. 

It's been very very windy here today. Little car doesn't like the wind and gets blown all over the road. 

Hope you've all had a good day, and saxy how is your arm? Or heart? Tell me the truth.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends, I'm at Stephens again ready for a I law and outlaw day tomorrow. This should be fun I don't think...this house is mad. I've just gotten something out of the fridge because the evening meal is just taking forever. They are doing their own pizza and crust and it's taking forever. In the meantime s and s have rushed off to their friends to buy a treadmill. Where the heavens this treadmill is going to live I don't know.
> 
> It's been very very windy here today. Little car doesn't like the wind and gets blown all over the road.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day, and saxy how is your arm? Or heart? Tell me the truth.


Good question ! Saxy love how are you?

My fever is back y'all so I'm going back to bed. Have made a docter appointment for Monday.


----------



## linkan

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends, I'm at Stephens again ready for a I law and outlaw day tomorrow. This should be fun I don't think...this house is mad. I've just gotten something out of the fridge because the evening meal is just taking forever. They are doing their own pizza and crust and it's taking forever. In the meantime s and s have rushed off to their friends to buy a treadmill. Where the heavens this treadmill is going to live I don't know.
> 
> It's been very very windy here today. Little car doesn't like the wind and gets blown all over the road.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day, and saxy how is your arm? Or heart? Tell me the truth.


My treadmill is being punished in the corner of the living room.. Don't ask why.....????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I know but which one!! :sm09:


I pick the sock, that one needs a mate really fast! The others do too, but cold hands can be put into a pocket! ????☺????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> My treadmill is being punished in the corner of the living room.. Don't ask why.....????


Those Treadmills can really misbehave at times, and when that does happen, they need to be isolated, for a week or three! :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a still wet and windy Wales. The tree felling machine exited at some ungodly time this morning so now all they have to do is shift the logs and peace and quiet will return to our countryside. Nothing planned for the day so looks as though it's going to be a day of sitting in front of the fire and knitting. Suits me just fine. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a bright, windy London, we have 10'c today! I have come up to town again for a walk along the south Bank, to get some exercise and enjoy the breezy sunshine!! Will drop by from time to time but probably won't get caught up with you all. Hope all is well with you all, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe out there. It sounds miserable. We have more snow on the way -- they say another 4-6 inches. Yesterday after I returned from eye exam (and thankfully all was good there), I spent at least a couple of hours helping Mr. Ric with shoveling and clearing the driveway and a path to the shop in back so we now won't have a layer of thick ice under the new snow we'll be getting through tomorrow morning. I just want it to all go away. Didn't get any packing done yesterday, so that's what I'll be doing today. I hope you all have a safe and great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Thankfully, that's the last time you'll have to deal with the snow!! Don't wear yourself out packing, take time to rest and knit a little!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Yep!!!! It's getting so I have just a pathway in the living room to get to the windows to open and close the windows. That and DS's old room are where most of the boxes are. Been clearing out the cupboards again in the kitchen. Will start on the bathroom today and clear out what I can there. Will be packing up most of the clothes in the closet today, too. Fun times! xxxooo :sm06:


Exciting!! I haven't envied the road you've travelled to get to where you are now but I am envying you landing on a new, warm place to explore!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're all keeping me just about sane and looking forward to our get-together in April. The way things are going here I am going to have re-unpack our summer clothes and repack our winter clothes yet again. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Come on now, look up, not down!! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, windy London, we have 10'c today! I have come up to town again for a walk along the south Bank, to get some exercise and enjoy the breezy sunshine!! Will drop by from time to time but probably won't get caught up with you all. Hope all is well with you all, lots of love xxxxx


Hurrah someone else is here, I've been all on my own this morning. Enjoy your walk. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah someone else is here, I've been all on my own this morning. Enjoy your walk. xxxx


Sorry, didn't wake up til nearly 11 am. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, didn't wake up til nearly 11 am. xx


No need to apologise, did you have a disturbed night or just a good night's sleep? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning (just) from a sunny and windy Surrey. Wild winds overnight and a few branches down. Slept like a log, woke at 7.30 went back to sleep again and only woke just before 11 am.

Had a good meeting yesterday for our knitted town and are now going to get the rest of the WI involved. I went to the craft cafe in the afternoon but when we got there the closed sign was up, but the owner let us in as the main cafe was closed as there were moving some things around, but our room upstairs was available and we had lovely coffee and cafe. Managed to get home before it started to pour with rain.

Bentley spend the most of the evening dashing out into the garden for a mad ten minutes and then coming in soaking wet. Definitely got the wind under his tail.

Nothing much planned today, going to have a stroll down to town and then sit and do some weaving.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Pam please don't overdo the packing, I'll be thinking of you.

Happ Saturday xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


Looking forward to seeing you there. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hurrah someone else is here, I've been all on my own this morning. Enjoy your walk. xxxx


So far so good, the weather is perfect for this walk, only trouble is many, many people thought the same today! Went into Southwark Cathedral for the first time, its beautiful, have now just walked past Shakespeares Globe theatre but couldn't go in for the tour today. Loving being a tourist!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


We seem to be having downpours here today also been sheep chasing again luckily in between rain. Isn't it wonderful how kind people are sharing their colds? This term seems to have gone quite quickly, how long have you got off for it. Must look up Unravel and see what I'm missing, enjoy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So far so good, the weather is perfect for this walk, only trouble is many, many people thought the same today! Went into Southwark Cathedral for the first time, its beautiful, have now just walked past Shakespeares Globe theatre but couldn't go in for the tour today. Loving being a tourist!!!!


Sounds as though you're enjoying yourself, you wouldn't want to go out walking here, you'd either drown or get blown away. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still wet and windy Wales. The tree felling machine exited at some ungodly time this morning so now all they have to do is shift the logs and peace and quiet will return to our countryside. Nothing planned for the day so looks as though it's going to be a day of sitting in front of the fire and knitting. Suits me just fine. Have a good weekend. xx


Glad they finally removed the tree felling machine and that you'll finally get your peace and quiet back! Have a good day by the fire with your knitting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning from a very snowy Washington State. It started snowing just after noon yesterday and now, at 5:00 a.m. and many hours later, we have about 6-8 inches of snow on the ground (and everywhere else) and it's still snow and supposed to until several hours from now. Very crazy. Staying in and doing a bit more packing and at lot more knitting! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, windy London, we have 10'c today! I have come up to town again for a walk along the south Bank, to get some exercise and enjoy the breezy sunshine!! Will drop by from time to time but probably won't get caught up with you all. Hope all is well with you all, lots of love xxxxx


Enjoy your warmer weather and your day in town. It sounds lovely! We've got 26F here this morning. Brrrr. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thankfully, that's the last time you'll have to deal with the snow!! Don't wear yourself out packing, take time to rest and knit a little!! Xxxx


I know and I am! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Exciting!! I haven't envied the road you've travelled to get to where you are now but I am envying you landing on a new, warm place to explore!! Xxxx


Thank you! I'm looking forward to it, too. I'm not looking forward to the drive down there, though, mostly because of the time of the year and crazy weather that could pop up. Will have to deal with it as it comes. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a sunny and windy Surrey. Wild winds overnight and a few branches down. Slept like a log, woke at 7.30 went back to sleep again and only woke just before 11 am.
> 
> Had a good meeting yesterday for our knitted town and are now going to get the rest of the WI involved. I went to the craft cafe in the afternoon but when we got there the closed sign was up, but the owner let us in as the main cafe was closed as there were moving some things around, but our room upstairs was available and we had lovely coffee and cafe. Managed to get home before it started to pour with rain.
> 
> Bentley spend the most of the evening dashing out into the garden for a mad ten minutes and then coming in soaking wet. Definitely got the wind under his tail.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, going to have a stroll down to town and then sit and do some weaving.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. Pam please don't overdo the packing, I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Happ Saturday xxxx


Sounds like after your day yesterday, the sleep was much needed.

Not overdoing the packing at all. By spacing it out, I'm getting things done without overdoing. It's helpful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


Sorry you've been dealing with the cold and having to go to work! Glad you're feeling better and also glad you have half term coming us. Take care this weekend and continue to get better! Sending many warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Good afternoon!! I had a delightful stroll as far as the London Eye and now I have boarded a river cruiser which will take me down to Greenwich, where I can get a bus home. Its getting a bit colder now so I'm glad to be heading back! Sitting here watching London pass me by on either side, eating my packed lunch!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon!! I had a delightful stroll as far as the London Eye and now I have boarded a river cruiser which will take me down to Greenwich, where I can get a bus home. Its getting a bit colder now so I'm glad to be heading back! Sitting here watching London pass me by on either side, eating my packed lunch!! Xxxx


Sounds like a lovely outing for you today! Wish I could have been with you! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a lovely outing for you today! Wish I could have been with you! xxxooo


Yeah me too, would have loved to have done it with all of you!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Yeah me too, would have loved to have done it with all of you!! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Washington State. It started snowing just after noon yesterday and now, at 5:00 a.m. and many hours later, we have about 6-8 inches of snow on the ground (and everywhere else) and it's still snow and supposed to until several hours from now. Very crazy. Staying in and doing a bit more packing and at lot more knitting! xxxooo


Sounds good, a little packing and lots of knitting you've obviously got your priorities sorted. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

We can never manage to get enough of everything to last a couple weeks. Last week I put in a huge order as our son was the one carrying it in the house. This week I have an average size order. There is always milk, bread, fruit and veggies that need to be replaced every week. Then again I also ordered a fever thermometer, blood pressure cuff, hygrometer, and CBD oil. I guess those things do not really count as groceries. Hopefully Mr. Wonderful will be able to pick up the order. The path from our house to the garage is a sheet of ice. Too cold for the salt to melt it with no warm up in sight. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Also got enough food in to last at least a couple of weeks so might just hibernate now. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I am thinking you finished the second mitt for your daughter, right?


binkbrice said:


> I know but which one!! :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> We can never manage to get enough of everything to last a couple weeks. Last week I put in a huge order as our son was the one carrying it in the house. This week I have an average size order. There is always milk, bread, fruit and veggies that need to be replaced every week. Then again I also ordered a fever thermometer, blood pressure cuff, hygrometer, and CBD oil. I guess those things do not really count as groceries. Hopefully Mr. Wonderful will be able to pick up the order. The path from our house to the garage is a sheet of ice. Too cold for the salt to melt it with no warm up in sight.


Sounds dangerous out. Be very careful and stay safe. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a still wet and windy Wales. The tree felling machine exited at some ungodly time this morning so now all they have to do is shift the logs and peace and quiet will return to our countryside. Nothing planned for the day so looks as though it's going to be a day of sitting in front of the fire and knitting. Suits me just fine. Have a good weekend. xx


I have a wonderful picture of you sitting in front the fire with your knitting sipping a cup of something delicious in a picturesque countryside free from noise and pollution. Sounds like an idyllic way to spend the day.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, windy London, we have 10'c today! I have come up to town again for a walk along the south Bank, to get some exercise and enjoy the breezy sunshine!! Will drop by from time to time but probably won't get caught up with you all. Hope all is well with you all, lots of love xxxxx


I enjoyed your outing today. Thanks for taking us along. Did the bus bring you home yet?


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a sunny and windy Surrey. Wild winds overnight and a few branches down. Slept like a log, woke at 7.30 went back to sleep again and only woke just before 11 am.
> 
> Had a good meeting yesterday for our knitted town and are now going to get the rest of the WI involved. I went to the craft cafe in the afternoon but when we got there the closed sign was up, but the owner let us in as the main cafe was closed as there were moving some things around, but our room upstairs was available and we had lovely coffee and cafe. Managed to get home before it started to pour with rain.
> 
> Bentley spend the most of the evening dashing out into the garden for a mad ten minutes and then coming in soaking wet. Definitely got the wind under his tail.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, going to have a stroll down to town and then sit and do some weaving.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. Pam please don't overdo the packing, I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Happ Saturday xxxx


Happy Sunny Saturday to you. I believe your weather is a lot nicer than mine. We have the sun, but the temperature is -18 C. Brrr.


----------



## jinx

Yeah, in a weeks time you will have a break. I hope the weather cooperates so you can enjoy your outing to Farnham.


lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We can never manage to get enough of everything to last a couple weeks. Last week I put in a huge order as our son was the one carrying it in the house. This week I have an average size order. There is always milk, bread, fruit and veggies that need to be replaced every week. Then again I also ordered a fever thermometer, blood pressure cuff, hygrometer, and CBD oil. I guess those things do not really count as groceries. Hopefully Mr. Wonderful will be able to pick up the order. The path from our house to the garage is a sheet of ice. Too cold for the salt to melt it with no warm up in sight.


I will have to top up with milk, fruit etc. but DH can get those when he fetches his paper. Stay in, stay warm and stay safe. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> I have a wonderful picture of you sitting in front the fire with your knitting sipping a cup of something delicious in a picturesque countryside free from noise and pollution. Sounds like an idyllic way to spend the day.


Apart from the rain hammering down and the wind (and three sheep in the garden this morning) it is lovely and peaceful today, it also helps there's no logging lorries trundling up and down today. xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Looking forward to seeing you there. Xx


 :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> So far so good, the weather is perfect for this walk, only trouble is many, many people thought the same today! Went into Southwark Cathedral for the first time, its beautiful, have now just walked past Shakespeares Globe theatre but couldn't go in for the tour today. Loving being a tourist!!!!


Nice, enjoy the remainder of the walk, although I suspect you might be home now


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We seem to be having downpours here today also been sheep chasing again luckily in between rain. Isn't it wonderful how kind people are sharing their colds? This term seems to have gone quite quickly, how long have you got off for it. Must look up Unravel and see what I'm missing, enjoy. xx


It's quite like a smaller version of wonderwool


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you've been dealing with the cold and having to go to work! Glad you're feeling better and also glad you have half term coming us. Take care this weekend and continue to get better! Sending many warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Are you getting excited about the move or too overwhelmed with the amount of work left to do?


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> We can never manage to get enough of everything to last a couple weeks. Last week I put in a huge order as our son was the one carrying it in the house. This week I have an average size order. There is always milk, bread, fruit and veggies that need to be replaced every week. Then again I also ordered a fever thermometer, blood pressure cuff, hygrometer, and CBD oil. I guess those things do not really count as groceries. Hopefully Mr. Wonderful will be able to pick up the order. The path from our house to the garage is a sheet of ice. Too cold for the salt to melt it with no warm up in sight.


Not your usual run of the mill grocery list then.
Sorry the intense cold is still with you


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Yeah, in a weeks time you will have a break. I hope the weather cooperates so you can enjoy your outing to Farnham.


As long as there is no snow to prevent the trip happening it won't matter if it pours with rain as it will be indoors.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds good, a little packing and lots of knitting you've obviously got your priorities sorted. xx :sm23:


I definitely do! :sm24: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds dangerous out. Be very careful and stay safe. Xxx


I'm thinking the same thing. Be safe! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Thanks Pam. Are you getting excited about the move or too overwhelmed with the amount of work left to do?


A bit overwhelmed at the moment to get excited. :sm16: Will be glad to get out of here, though. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I enjoyed your outing today. Thanks for taking us along. Did the bus bring you home yet?


Oh yes, ages ago!! It got me home at about 3.30, so it took about an hour and it dropped me right outside my house!! A really nice day and it kind of felt like you were all with me, although that would probably have been utter chaos!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, ages ago!! It got me home at about 3.30, so it took about an hour and it dropped me right outside my house!! A really nice day and it kind of felt like you were all with me, although that would probably have been utter chaos!! ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ Xxxx


It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


----------



## jinx

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


It seems our winters are getting colder with more snow and ice than we had years ago. Our driveway is plowed, the sidewalk is shoveled and salted. I was waiting for a FedEx delivery. I got an email it had been delivered. I looked and looked and finally saw the package way at the end of our drive. No way we can retrieve it. I do not often get angry, but I am now. If he could not deliver it to the porch he should have kept it in the truck.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


It looks beautiful in your pictures, thanks for sharing! However, please keep it over there!! Oh, and please, both of you, stay indoors where it's safe and warm!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> It's quite like a smaller version of wonderwool


Without live sheep.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It seems our winters are getting colder with more snow and ice than we had years ago. Our driveway is plowed, the sidewalk is shoveled and salted. I was waiting for a FedEx delivery. I got an email it had been delivered. I looked and looked and finally saw the package way at the end of our drive. No way we can retrieve it. I do not often get angry, but I am now. If he could not deliver it to the porch he should have kept it in the truck.


I completely agree about the delivery person. Incredibly rude. As to the weather, here it's been about 9 or 10 years since we've had this much in the lowlands and it's pretty late in the season for us to get snow. If we get it at all, it's usually between Thanksgiving and the end of January. Very strange. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Without live sheep.


Are ewe sure?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


Pretty pictures x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Are ewe sure?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Hoho! Definitelyxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It looks beautiful in your pictures, thanks for sharing! However, please keep it over there!! Oh, and please, both of you, stay indoors where it's safe and warm!! xxxx


It is beautiful but what a nuisance. And, it's only 26°F out there. Mr. Ric is out shoveling snow. I'm in here doing laundry. ☺ xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Pretty pictures x


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


Lovely to look at but not what you want when you're working to a deadline. xx


----------



## linkan

Dh is sick now too. And his boss and his boss's son who works with them. And Mr.E


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Without live sheep.


I had three in my garden you could have borrowed. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Dh is sick now too. And his boss and his boss's son who works with them. And Mr.E


Definitely sounds as though something is going round, hope you're all better soon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely to look at but not what you want when you're working to a deadline. xx


Exactly!!! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dh is sick now too. And his boss and his boss's son who works with them. And Mr.E


Sending many, many warm and healing hugs to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


That's a lot of snow you have Pam


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, today, we have had a Christmas dinner and pudding with sues brother and wife Vicky and the in laws. It was because they didn't have time to come up at Christmas. My tummy is full.

Stephen is going to York in the morning to a diving centre, where he can experience diving in the old fashioned steel suits with air tubes on. They are about 50km in weight. I'll be glad when he's home. I'm going home tomorrow. 

I don't have anymore news, so I'll just leave it at that for tonight. Hope you are all well.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


Have a great time the pair of you. I think I'll move down the country. Then I could come with you. Never mind see you all soon. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> That's a lot of snow you have Pam


It is and we're supposed to get a lot more in the next few days! This is not typical for us, at all! Mr. Ric took me to the grocery store this afternoon. Not a lot of traffic out and about (which is a good thing) but the grocery store was busy and a lot of produce was gone. The workers there were busy restocking the shelves as quickly as they can. I guess it's that way all over the place. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


Those scenes are something that I cannot even imagine, it is so for out of any experience, and even though I now know what people living in that type of climate, all I can think of it, is that it looks so pretty! ????????????
Is that a bus shelter, across from your house, in the 3rd photo?


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It seems our winters are getting colder with more snow and ice than we had years ago. Our driveway is plowed, the sidewalk is shoveled and salted. I was waiting for a FedEx delivery. I got an email it had been delivered. I looked and looked and finally saw the package way at the end of our drive. No way we can retrieve it. I do not often get angry, but I am now. If he could not deliver it to the porch he should have kept it in the truck.


I think I agree that your winters might begetting colder, and I wonder what you summer will do, get hotter, or get cooler, to follow the trend of your winter. The Summer, in my region, is definitely getting hotter, now I am waiting to see how our Winter climate will change! ????????????????

I definitely agree about the delivery driver, your packages should have been delivered to your door. Is there a complaints process you can begin, so that it doesn't happen again? ????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Those scenes are something that I cannot even imagine, it is so for out of any experience, and even though I now know what people living in that type of climate, all I can think of it, is that it looks so pretty! ????????????


And it is really pretty, but it's a pain in the neck to deal with. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Are ewe sure?!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


???????????????????? :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> It is beautiful but what a nuisance. And, it's only 26°F out there. Mr. Ric is out shoveling snow. I'm in here doing laundry. ☺ xxxooo


We sometimes got that temp here, in the Winter 26' f, = -3.3°C ...... & we have had down to -5°C


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dh is sick now too. And his boss and his boss's son who works with them. And Mr.E


that is just too many sick males, from one work place! :sm23: :sm23: :sm04: :sm04:
I hope they all get better soon. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> We sometimes got that temp here, in the Winter 26' f, = -3.3°C ...... & we have had down to -5°C


We're supposed to be down to 19F tonight. Very strange weather pattern we're in at the moment. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Pam I sure need those hugs! Good luck with your packing, sorry the weather is so bad.


Miss Pam said:


> Good to to hear from you, Chris. Sorry you're having so many problems with your electronics. And more sorry you've got a sore throat and aren't feeling well. Sending you many warm and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

It does make for a very quiet house!



Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you are still able to get on here now and again, sounds as though all your communication lines are playing up at the moment, even you voice, all will come good in the end. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Pam your photos look very beautiful but I’m glad we haven’t got all that snow. Stay safe. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, sending this from my warm bed! Nothing planned for today except probably a lot of coughing! I’m hoping to go out for a while even if it’s just to the supermarket. Hope you all have a good Sunday, love to you all. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sending this from my warm bed! Nothing planned for today except probably a lot of coughing! I'm hoping to go out for a while even if it's just to the supermarket. Hope you all have a good Sunday, love to you all. Xx


Take care and hope you are better soon. X


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales, at least the wind has gone but the temperature has dived, even got snow on the tops this morning. Won't be straying far from the fire today, I thought there was snooker on this afternoon but it doesn't start until tomorrow, yes I checked this time. Got another viewer on Tuesday so need to get the ironing done sometime but think it will wait until tomorrow, today is the day of rest. Come and join me in a day of rest and knitting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey. Mr P has made a a seven inch pin loom and I have woven some of the wool I hand spun. (photo later) I am quite pleased with the result. Going to have a play with a bit more weaving today, but must read up on some felting techniques as my friends and I are going off for a masterclass on nuno felting on Tuesday.

Definitely going to play with yarn today. Happy Sunday


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a few photos from last week end


----------



## PurpleFi

My weaving


----------



## jinx

We are also having Christmas in February with Flo and her family today. Between the weather and the kids schedule we have not been able to share the gifts with the wee ones. It is sort of a good thing, as now they will have new toys instead of having a ton of new toys all at the same time. It will be a small celebration as I was not able to get to the grocery store. We have a so much ice all around town that walking is dangerous. Heck the kids would probably prefer macaroni and cheese compared to a 12 course meal.


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, today, we have had a Christmas dinner and pudding with sues brother and wife Vicky and the in laws. It was because they didn't have time to come up at Christmas. My tummy is full.
> 
> Stephen is going to York in the morning to a diving centre, where he can experience diving in the old fashioned steel suits with air tubes on. They are about 50km in weight. I'll be glad when he's home. I'm going home tomorrow.
> 
> I don't have anymore news, so I'll just leave it at that for tonight. Hope you are all well.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I think I agree that your winters might begetting colder, and I wonder what you summer will do, get hotter, or get cooler, to follow the trend of your winter. The Summer, in my region, is definitely getting hotter, now I am waiting to see how our Winter climate will change! ????????????????
> 
> I definitely agree about the delivery driver, your packages should have been delivered to your door. Is there a complaints process you can begin, so that it doesn't happen again? ????


I will politely report it. I will request if they cannot deliver it to the porch or deck that they keep it in the truck. Harold did drive down the driveway and retrieve the box. I understand it is icy outside, but it is winter in Wisconsin and your gonna have ice.


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunday. Hoping getting out and about is enjoyable for you today. Also hope the coughing is just a minor nuisance.


LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sending this from my warm bed! Nothing planned for today except probably a lot of coughing! I'm hoping to go out for a while even if it's just to the supermarket. Hope you all have a good Sunday, love to you all. Xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I think you and I are ready for spring. The cold temperatures and snow/ice are not fun any more. I will be resting with you once the wee ones have gone back home.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales, at least the wind has gone but the temperature has dived, even got snow on the tops this morning. Won't be straying far from the fire today, I thought there was snooker on this afternoon but it doesn't start until tomorrow, yes I checked this time. Got another viewer on Tuesday so need to get the ironing done sometime but think it will wait until tomorrow, today is the day of rest. Come and join me in a day of rest and knitting. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. The loom is great and the finished project is fantastic.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey. Mr P has made a a seven inch pin loom and I have woven some of the wool I hand spun. (photo later) I am quite pleased with the result. Going to have a play with a bit more weaving today, but must read up on some felting techniques as my friends and I are going off for a masterclass on nuno felting on Tuesday.
> 
> Definitely going to play with yarn today. Happy Sunday


----------



## jinx

Nice pictures. I notice several of the ladies are wearing knit sweaters. Just wondering if any of the sweaters are handmade.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from last week end


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> We are also having Christmas in February with Flo and her family today. Between the weather and the kids schedule we have not been able to share the gifts with the wee ones. It is sort of a good thing, as now they will have new toys instead of having a ton of new toys all at the same time. It will be a small celebration as I was not able to get to the grocery store. We have a so much ice all around town that walking is dangerous. Heck the kids would probably prefer macaroni and cheese compared to a 12 course meal.


Which of course you would have done had you been able to get to the shops. :sm23: :sm23: Should be a fun day to brighten up the winter. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. I think you and I are ready for spring. The cold temperatures and snow/ice are not fun any more. I will be resting with you once the wee ones have gone back home.


I was ready for it weeks ago. The sun has gone here and we've just had a sleet shower. Hey ho. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh is sick now too. And his boss and his boss's son who works with them. And Mr.E


Oh no!! Everybody - get well soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales, at least the wind has gone but the temperature has dived, even got snow on the tops this morning. Won't be straying far from the fire today, I thought there was snooker on this afternoon but it doesn't start until tomorrow, yes I checked this time. Got another viewer on Tuesday so need to get the ironing done sometime but think it will wait until tomorrow, today is the day of rest. Come and join me in a day of rest and knitting. xx


Would love to!! Raining and miserable here at the moment, I was so lucky with that weather yesterday!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Would love to!! Raining and miserable here at the moment, I was so lucky with that weather yesterday!! xxx


Very lucky, sun has gone here and sleet has arrived. Knitting time in front of the fire, the settee is free. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from last week end


Lovey pictures!! That is a very cute alpaca ad the snowdrops are gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> My weaving


Very nice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Very lucky, sun has gone here and sleet has arrived. Knitting time in front of the fire, the settee is free. xxxx


I wish I could say
I was on my way
But that cannot be
Because of my 'he'!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Pam your photos look very beautiful but I'm glad we haven't got all that snow. Stay safe. Xx


Thanks, Chris! And more is on the way tonight and again tomorrow night into most of the day Tuesday. I need it to end -- too much we need to be doing. It's only adding to the stress! Oh, well, we will get through it somehow. Take care and I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Wales, at least the wind has gone but the temperature has dived, even got snow on the tops this morning. Won't be straying far from the fire today, I thought there was snooker on this afternoon but it doesn't start until tomorrow, yes I checked this time. Got another viewer on Tuesday so need to get the ironing done sometime but think it will wait until tomorrow, today is the day of rest. Come and join me in a day of rest and knitting. xx


Glad the wind has gone away, but sorry about the temps. We're at 21F right now going up to maybe 32F today. They say we have more snow on the way. Fingers crossed for your viewers! I'll be doing some packing and hopefully lots of knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few photos from last week end


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> My weaving


Looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I wish I could say
> I was on my way
> But that cannot be
> Because of my 'he'!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Oh she's such a poet. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


So sorry, Janet, that you've had such a bad week. Sending you many warm, comforting and healing hugs and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


Glad you got a good night's sleep albeit self induced. Have you had you arm x-ray yet and if so did they find the problem? Hope this week goes better. xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


Sending you massive, all-encompassing comforting hugs xxxxxc


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


Sending you lots of love and healing hugs .xxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am thinking you finished the second mitt for your daughter, right?


Now I feel bad about my choice


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Now I feel bad about my choice


All at the same time??!! Just call her super knit!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## linkan

PurpleFi said:


> My weaving


I love it!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> All at the same time??!! Just call her super knit!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


I did the sock first and when I got past the toe I cast on the mitten (yesterday) worked on those and the brioche blanket today was the sleeve and I will cast on DD's here shortly and it has been snowing here this morning!


----------



## linkan

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


Glad you got some rest , did you find out what's going on? 
I will find out Monday.. I hope. My o'2 is 88 so I'm trying to do exercises and cough to bring it back up. Sleeping with my bi-pap is helping too because i have oxygen being pumped in .
Love and hugs y'all! 
Thanks for all the well wishes . ????


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> I did the sock first and when I got past the toe I cast on the mitten (yesterday) worked on those and the brioche blanket today was the sleeve and I will cast on DD's here shortly and it has been snowing here this morning!


I can't even think about knitting right now. I've barely got the energy to move.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Glad you got some rest , did you find out what's going on?
> I will find out Monday.. I hope. My o'2 is 88 so I'm trying to do exercises and cough to bring it back up. Sleeping with my bi-pap is helping too because i have oxygen being pumped in .
> Love and hugs y'all!
> Thanks for all the well wishes . ????


Lisa, Guess I was really wrong about what you would knit first. :sm12:

Angela Do you have O2 added to your bipap machine? I know having low oxygen scores can be very uncomfortable. Hope you get answers and help tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello my sisters, I'm home until Wednesday. It's been a beautiful day. EXCEPT....... On Friday I heard this almighty noise on my roof I thought it had blown off. I went out to look and everything was good.....today I come home and there on the ground round the side of the house there's a great big 12ft tv aerial on the ground. I tested Both my TVs and they still work. I've been trying to phone someone that Lynn used and lives round the corner to her but I'm not getting an answer. I'll phone tomorrow. There's more money it'll cost me. It's just one thing after another. My holiday purse is going to be hit again.

I had a good time at Stephens but you know on a morning I don't talk until at least one cup of coffee is down me, well, of course her brother and wife stayed over last night and wow can she talk on a morning. I'm so pleased she's though her treatment for the breast cancer, but she was telling our sue all the things that had happened and it was backed up with photographs. I love her to bits and I'm so pleased for her cos she's been very brave, but it was not for me this morning, I came home and no shopping.....I felt mixed up. Probably can't afford to eat now I have to pay for the aerial. 

I hope you've all had a good weekend. I'll catchup now. Xx


----------



## jinx

Our late Christmas was poorly attended. Flo's vehicle needs repairs of $9,000.00.
She was planning on using her dad's vehicle as it is big enough for the 4 children, but he was not available. So Flo and the two girls came in the small vehicle. We crafted a bit and baked a bit. They took the presents home to share later tonight. Our weather sounds awful for at least another week so I would not be traveling to their house. Oh well, maybe next year will be better.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Our late Christmas was poorly attended. Flo's vehicle needs repairs of $9,000.00.
> She was planning on using her dad's vehicle as it is big enough for the 4 children, but he was not available. So Flo and the two girls came in the small vehicle. We crafted a bit and baked a bit. They took the presents home to share later tonight. Our weather sounds awful for at least another week so I would not be traveling to their house. Oh well, maybe next year will be better.


Hang on in there jinx. It too shall pass.....that's what I say to myself, but I don't convince myself. Glad you a feeling better and stay indoors and keep warm. It's been a spring day here today. Xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I'm home until Wednesday. It's been a beautiful day. EXCEPT....... On Friday I heard this almighty noise on my roof I thought it had blown off. I went out to look and everything was good.....today I come home and there on the ground round the side of the house there's a great big 12ft tv aerial on the ground. I tested Both my TVs and they still work. I've been trying to phone someone that Lynn used and lives round the corner to her but I'm not getting an answer. I'll phone tomorrow. There's more money it'll cost me. It's just one thing after another. My holiday purse is going to be hit again.
> 
> I had a good time at Stephens but you know on a morning I don't talk until at least one cup of coffee is down me, well, of course her brother and wife stayed over last night and wow can she talk on a morning. I'm so pleased she's though her treatment for the breast cancer, but she was telling our sue all the things that had happened and it was backed up with photographs. I love her to bits and I'm so pleased for her cos she's been very brave, but it was not for me this morning, I came home and no shopping.....I felt mixed up. Probably can't afford to eat now I have to pay for the aerial.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good weekend. I'll catchup now. Xx


If everything is still working, I'd be tempted to leave the aerial where it is!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Our late Christmas was poorly attended. Flo's vehicle needs repairs of $9,000.00.
> She was planning on using her dad's vehicle as it is big enough for the 4 children, but he was not available. So Flo and the two girls came in the small vehicle. We crafted a bit and baked a bit. They took the presents home to share later tonight. Our weather sounds awful for at least another week so I would not be traveling to their house. Oh well, maybe next year will be better.


Oh what a shame, at least you got to see some of them. Judging by your weather they were brave to come at all. Sounds as though you will just have to hunker down and knit the week away. xx


----------



## grandma susan

It's a massive thing hahah. How it's missed the well when it's come down I don't know. I'm surprised there's no other damage. But then again when I looked on Friday I never notice a 12ft Ariel dangling on the ground. It really is big, bless him my Albert liked things that were big and solid. You could tell he was used to mining. I just called into chat a bit today and told him the Ariel was down. I'm just wondering if the woodpecker could have done any damage to the fittings? It really makes a loud noise when she's pea King up there.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh what a shame, at least you got to see some of them. Judging by your weather they were brave to come at all. Sounds as though you will just have to hunker down and knit the week away. xx


Am I due some snow jacky?


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Am I due some snow jacky?


No, just watched Countryfile and no snow on the hrizon for well over a week, should be almost Springlike by the end of the week. Knowing how good our weather forecasting is we'll probably be up to our waists in snow by midweek. xx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Our late Christmas was poorly attended. Flo's vehicle needs repairs of $9,000.00.
> She was planning on using her dad's vehicle as it is big enough for the 4 children, but he was not available. So Flo and the two girls came in the small vehicle. We crafted a bit and baked a bit. They took the presents home to share later tonight. Our weather sounds awful for at least another week so I would not be traveling to their house. Oh well, maybe next year will be better.


Then you will just have to have Christmas in the summer when the weather is better. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Then you will just have to have Christmas in the summer when the weather is better. Xxxx


An Aussie Christmas. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

It just started to snow AGAIN. I hope all the salt Flo put on the ice is helpful. I must get to the clinic tomorrow. I have been putting it off since last Wednesday. A snow storm is predicted for tomorrow so I cannot wait. I promise not to complain about heat and humid this summer as I will remember how awful these past few weeks have been.


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Lisa, Guess I was really wrong about what you would knit first. :sm12:
> 
> Angela Do you have O2 added to your bipap machine? I know having low oxygen scores can be very uncomfortable. Hope you get answers and help tomorrow.


I felt bad so I have cast in on now :sm16:


----------



## Islander

Winter wonderland here finally, supposed to snow daily until Feb 22, sometimes up to 5-6 inches a day. I have nothing to worry about as we are well stocked with groceries and medications. Keeping fingers and toes crossed the power stays on though. 
Anyone with Netflix if you get a chance to watch the British series "Kitty Rescuer's" or Anne with an E", the new Anne of Greengables"s, both are excellent and so enjoyable. xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Sorry Mav, I forgot who I was answering, but check out The Book Depository, they are still advertising the 2 books I bought, which includes "The Japanese knitting Stitch Bible", and I am fairly sure that they have free postage, just check it out, to make sure! xoxoxo


Or try Abe Books Mav..


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Winter wonderland here finally, supposed to snow daily until Feb 22, sometimes up to 5-6 inches a day. I have nothing to worry about as we are well stocked with groceries and medications. Keeping fingers and toes crossed the power stays on though.
> Anyone with Netflix if you get a chance to watch the British series "Kitty Rescuer's" or Anne with an E", the new Anne of Greengables"s, both are excellent and so enjoyable. xox


Hope you can get some nice snowy photos from your window of course. xx


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends, I'm at Stephens again ready for a I law and outlaw day tomorrow. This should be fun I don't think...this house is mad. I've just gotten something out of the fridge because the evening meal is just taking forever. They are doing their own pizza and crust and it's taking forever. In the meantime s and s have rushed off to their friends to buy a treadmill. Where the heavens this treadmill is going to live I don't know.
> 
> It's been very very windy here today. Little car doesn't like the wind and gets blown all over the road.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day, and saxy how is your arm? Or heart? Tell me the truth.


And a heavy piece of equipment to carry as well.. maybe they will have to part with something else to make space for it? xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you can get some nice snowy photos from your window of course. xx


If I remember how to use a camera.... how about a fish instead haha!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon!! I had a delightful stroll as far as the London Eye and now I have boarded a river cruiser which will take me down to Greenwich, where I can get a bus home. Its getting a bit colder now so I'm glad to be heading back! Sitting here watching London pass me by on either side, eating my packed lunch!! Xxxx


Did you take any pictures Junebuddy? xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> If I remember how to use a camera.... how about a fish instead haha!


Looks warmer than outside. xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We can never manage to get enough of everything to last a couple weeks. Last week I put in a huge order as our son was the one carrying it in the house. This week I have an average size order. There is always milk, bread, fruit and veggies that need to be replaced every week. Then again I also ordered a fever thermometer, blood pressure cuff, hygrometer, and CBD oil. I guess those things do not really count as groceries. Hopefully Mr. Wonderful will be able to pick up the order. The path from our house to the garage is a sheet of ice. Too cold for the salt to melt it with no warm up in sight.


I was going to buy an ear thermometer a few months ago, it was pricey enough but when it was scanned at the till they wouldn't sell it to me as it was recalled. The next only one left was a Braun and it was triple priced, so I didn't come home with one.... still shaking down the traditional. xxx


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have a wonderful picture of you sitting in front the fire with your knitting sipping a cup of something delicious in a picturesque countryside free from noise and pollution. Sounds like an idyllic way to spend the day.


Different from my picture... :sm17:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Different from my picture... :sm17:


Oh come on, what's your picture then? xx :sm15:


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> Good morning (just). It's sunny but blustery here today. Yesterday we had a prolonged downpour and needed to change into dry clothes when I got home! Beginning to get over a cold that DD kindly shared with me earlier in the week.
> One week to half term, hurrah! On the Friday I'm going to Unravel at the Maltings in Farnham. Have been there before with Josephine, looking forward to it and looking at/buying some yarn related stuff


Have a lovely time Rebecca. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh come on, what's your picture then? xx :sm15:


Just pulling your knitting needle.... :sm04: xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a sunny and windy Surrey. Wild winds overnight and a few branches down. Slept like a log, woke at 7.30 went back to sleep again and only woke just before 11 am.
> 
> Had a good meeting yesterday for our knitted town and are now going to get the rest of the WI involved. I went to the craft cafe in the afternoon but when we got there the closed sign was up, but the owner let us in as the main cafe was closed as there were moving some things around, but our room upstairs was available and we had lovely coffee and cafe. Managed to get home before it started to pour with rain.
> 
> Bentley spend the most of the evening dashing out into the garden for a mad ten minutes and then coming in soaking wet. Definitely got the wind under his tail.
> 
> Nothing much planned today, going to have a stroll down to town and then sit and do some weaving.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. Pam please don't overdo the packing, I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Happ Saturday xxxx


That Bentley lives such a good life, he never seems to do anything wrong. Woody finished destroying my Christmas cactus, always trying to outsmart that cat and my plants. He's a devil! :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Pulling your knitting needle.... :sm04: xoxox


Not on your wavelength with this one???? xx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Not on your wavelength with this one???? xx


I'm sure there are some nights that you knit like a mad fiend when inconsiderate humans have a habit of not showing... :sm22: xox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> My weaving


Remember that vest that was made of small woven squares? You'd look wonderful in a purple one! Nice little looms. xoxox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> We are also having Christmas in February with Flo and her family today. Between the weather and the kids schedule we have not been able to share the gifts with the wee ones. It is sort of a good thing, as now they will have new toys instead of having a ton of new toys all at the same time. It will be a small celebration as I was not able to get to the grocery store. We have a so much ice all around town that walking is dangerous. Heck the kids would probably prefer macaroni and cheese compared to a 12 course meal.


I'd prefer Christmas was in July so I could be outside all day! xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'm sure there are some nights that you knit like a mad fiend when inconsiderate humans have a habit of not showing... :sm22: xox


Well it does stop me doing other things with my needles. Perhaps it's lucky for the viewers they don't show up. Just looked out the window and our lawn has a distinct layer of white on it. So much for milder weather. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Winter wonderland here finally, supposed to snow daily until Feb 22, sometimes up to 5-6 inches a day. I have nothing to worry about as we are well stocked with groceries and medications. Keeping fingers and toes crossed the power stays on though.
> Anyone with Netflix if you get a chance to watch the British series "Kitty Rescuer's" or Anne with an E", the new Anne of Greengables"s, both are excellent and so enjoyable. xox


Hi Trish, might watch the new Anne of Greengables as June and I visited the house on Prince Edward Island. Keep warm and safe. Xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We're supposed to be down to 19F tonight. Very strange weather pattern we're in at the moment. xxxooo


I noticed a difference this morning too, even with the fire going all night the house wasn't as warm. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'd prefer Christmas was in July so I could be outside all day! xoxo


Nah, Christmas should be white, not that that ever happens either. Had a couple of Christmas's in New Zealand and Australia, it wasn't quite the same. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> That Bentley lives such a good life, he never seems to do anything wrong. Woody finished destroying my Christmas cactus, always trying to outsmart that cat and my plants. He's a devil! :sm15:


ATM he is being a right so and so, always the wrong side of the door! X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> ATM he is being a right so and so, always the wrong side of the door! X


Perhaps he want you to go out and play. xx :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I noticed a difference this morning too, even with the fire going all night the house wasn't as warm. xoxox


Woolly vests on xxx x


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it does stop me doing other things with my needles. Perhaps it's lucky for the viewers they don't show up. Just looked out the window and our lawn has a distinct layer of white on it. So much for milder weather. xx


Now there's another picture... It's snowing like get out here, bob cat clearing the firehall parking lot across the street. I've parked my car at the end of the drive, not that I plan on going anywhere. It makes the dog feel very young though, he rolls and does nose plows through it! :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Nah, Christmas should be white, not that that ever happens either. Had a couple of Christmas's in New Zealand and Australia, it wasn't quite the same. xx :sm16:


I'd like to try it just once Jacky, but then I'd like to try a sleigh ride too...:sm02:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> ATM he is being a right so and so, always the wrong side of the door! X


The only time Woody's on the wrong side of the door is when I lock him out... deliberately! xoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Trish, might watch the new Anne of Greengables as June and I visited the house on Prince Edward Island. Keep warm and safe. Xxxx


 You'll like it very much.. even worth getting the DVD. One day I would like to visit it in PEI as well, on my bucket list. xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I'd like to try it just once Jacky, but then I'd like to try a sleigh ride too...:sm02:


I've done that with reindeers, can't you train your elks? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Woolly vests on xxx x


I think weaving will become a new passion for you Josephine, you are truly a fibre artist. Hugs to you! xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> I've done that with reindeers, can't you train your elks? xx :sm23: :sm23:


The closest I've come to riding anything unusual was a camel. I'll give it some thought! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

I imagine you British sisters are heading to bed soon... sweet dreams to you. Sending healing hugs to all who are under the weather. xoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I imagine you British sisters are heading to bed soon... sweet dreams to you. Sending healing hugs to all who are under the weather. xoxo


Yes it's 11 pm here so some have already gone, just us night owls still up. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I was going to buy an ear thermometer a few months ago, it was pricey enough but when it was scanned at the till they wouldn't sell it to me as it was recalled. The next only one left was a Braun and it was triple priced, so I didn't come home with one.... still shaking down the traditional. xxx


I watched Anne on Netflix recently. I found it interesting. Loved Marilla and Matthew Cuthbert.
I have 3 thermometers here. The old one will not shake down. The one minute one constantly runs at about 97.? the other one seems to consistently run at 99.? Doctor was insisting if my temperature was 100.5 I had to go back to the hospital. So I got a new thermometer to be sure it is accurate. The new one is consistently in the 97.? I had Flo try them today and she got the same results. 
Harold's doctor calibrates his bp cuff to make sure that is accurate. How do you find a thermometer that is accurate?


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> The closest I've come to riding anything unusual was a camel. I'll give it some thought! :sm02:


I have rode on an elephant!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We're supposed to be down to 19F tonight. Very strange weather pattern we're in at the moment. xxxooo


Yes, that one is colder than I have EVER been in, and never want to been in! ????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sending this from my warm bed! Nothing planned for today except probably a lot of coughing! I'm hoping to go out for a while even if it's just to the supermarket. Hope you all have a good Sunday, love to you all. Xx


Hope you get better soon, Chris! xoxoxo ????


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I noticed a difference this morning too, even with the fire going all night the house wasn't as warm. xoxox


I found out something new recently. I have had to keep a humidifier running to keep the humidity up to at least 40%. If the air is humidified it feels warmer. I was being lazy this evening and did not fill it. I started to feel chilly. Filled the humidifier and within 30 minutes I was warm. Turning the thermostat down 2 degree can save a big wad of money especially with the below freezing temps we have been having.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> My weaving


I have actually done that, the only thing is, I don't remember where, or when I did it! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> Yes, that one is colder than I have EVER been in, and never want to been in! ????????


And it's not even as cold as the sisters east of here have been getting. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I will politely report it. I will request if they cannot deliver it to the porch or deck that they keep it in the truck. Harold did drive down the driveway and retrieve the box. I understand it is icy outside, but it is winter in Wisconsin and your gonna have ice.


Excellent, the drivers probably don't even realise that there are some people who actually cannot go out to the fence, to collect their groceries. Perhaps the Shop should stipulate that the drivers should enter the driveways, so that the delivery can safely be placed *AT[/ b]** the front door! That way the driver, and the customer, would remain safe!!! 
Perhaps that is just too hard, for the Company, and the manager, to work out, or to even deal with! ????????*


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Chris! And more is on the way tonight and again tomorrow night into most of the day Tuesday. I need it to end -- too much we need to be doing. It's only adding to the stress! Oh, well, we will get through it somehow. Take care and I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


I hope the snow fall finishes as soon as possible! 
Once you get into your new home, things will be much different! I have been told, by a person who was visiting Australia, but came from USA, that where you are shifting too, is very similar to my region of the world. I hope that the temperatures don't get as high, though! Although it does look like you will be well set up as for as airconditioning & healing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry I've been missing in action again. If I can get my head back in order I'll catch up. I actually finally managed to get a good night's sleep last night but only by slightly overdosing on co-codamol. On top of that it's been a somewhat disastrous week all round. I am left physically and mentally battered and bruised. GS1 is on his way with family and new dog. He just phoned. That will cheer me up. Later.


l Hope you had a great time with the family & the dog! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> And it's not even as cold as the sisters east of here have been getting. :sm16: xxxooo


Ours is just starting, 4 inches deep tonight but expecting another 5-6 inches tomorrow, photo taken this morning.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> If everything is still working, I'd be tempted to leave the aerial where it is!! xxxx


I am inclined to agree with this advice! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I found out something new recently. I have had to keep a humidifier running to keep the humidity up to at least 40%. If the air is humidified it feels warmer. I was being lazy this evening and did not fill it. I started to feel chilly. Filled the humidifier and within 30 minutes I was warm. Turning the thermostat down 2 degree can save a big wad of money especially with the below freezing temps we have been having.


That's a win both ways Judith. I just keep firing wood in the stove and keep the kettles filled. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Excellent, the drivers probably don't even realise that there are some people who actually cannot go out to the fence, to collect their groceries. Perhaps the Shop should stipulate that the drivers should enter the driveways, so that the delivery can safely be placed *AT[/ b]** the front door! That way the driver, and the customer, would remain safe!!!
> Perhaps that is just too hard, for the Company, and the manager, to work out, or to even deal with! ????????*


*

I think people just are not as thoughtful today as they were yesterday. Hope you are keeping well Judi. xoxo*


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have rode on an elephant!


That must have been a rush Lisa! They are so majestic.. :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Then you will just have to have Christmas in the summer when the weather is better. Xxxx


Christmas in the Summer time is wonderful. If it gets to hot, we have airconditioning; but if the weather is nice, you can celebrate by the water. Many people have a "Christmas in July", just because - I don't know how, or why, this was started; but it is fun! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Then you will just have to have Christmas in the summer when the weather is better. Xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> An Aussie Christmas. xx :sm09:


Yep, we have great Christmases, and we never have to contend with any snow, although we do have some fairly hot weather at Christmas, sometimes!????‍♂????‍♀????‍♀


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It just started to snow AGAIN. I hope all the salt Flo put on the ice is helpful. I must get to the clinic tomorrow. I have been putting it off since last Wednesday. A snow storm is predicted for tomorrow so I cannot wait. I promise not to complain about heat and humid this summer as I will remember how awful these past few weeks have been.


No, one never forgets the circumstances that kept one from doing some very necessary things, but we are so happy that the previous season is finished, for at least another year, at least; but it will be ok! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Winter wonderland here finally, supposed to snow daily until Feb 22, sometimes up to 5-6 inches a day. I have nothing to worry about as we are well stocked with groceries and medications. Keeping fingers and toes crossed the power stays on though.
> Anyone with Netflix if you get a chance to watch the British series "Kitty Rescuer's" or Anne with an E", the new Anne of Greengables"s, both are excellent and so enjoyable. xox


Thanks for that, I will look them up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> If I remember how to use a camera.... how about a fish instead haha!


One of my DD's has a couple of fish tanks, although she began with one tank! She has a Shark fish - not sure about the correct name - a couple of catfish, and a snail. She checked on the fish, one day, & noticed that the Catfish had shorter whiskers, and the small was missing.
D D now has a smaller tank for the catfish, and the Shark fish has the Large tank for itself, apparently they are very territorial! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I was going to buy an ear thermometer a few months ago, it was pricey enough but when it was scanned at the till they wouldn't sell it to me as it was recalled. The next only one left was a Braun and it was triple priced, so I didn't come home with one.... still shaking down the traditional. xxx


Good hand flick movement, that used to make my 
"flicking hand" so sore, in the wrist, when ever I had post surgery patients :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Nah, Christmas should be white, not that that ever happens either. Had a couple of Christmas's in New Zealand and Australia, it wasn't quite the same. xx :sm16:


Only cos you didn't grow up with it. As a kid, I always wondered why all the scenery on the Christmas Cards had snow in them, when there was no snow anywhere, that I knew of. Didn't know about the weather in other countries back then, & I don't think I even believed that snow even existed! :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> ATM he is being a right so and so, always the wrong side of the door! X


I think that all of our for babies do that kind of thing; when one wants to do one thing, they want to do something else! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Now there's another picture... It's snowing like get out here, bob cat clearing the firehall parking lot across the street. I've parked my car at the end of the drive, not that I plan on going anywhere. It makes the dog feel very young though, he rolls and does nose plows through it! :sm23: xoxo


I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I found out something new recently. I have had to keep a humidifier running to keep the humidity up to at least 40%. If the air is humidified it feels warmer. I was being lazy this evening and did not fill it. I started to feel chilly. Filled the humidifier and within 30 minutes I was warm. Turning the thermostat down 2 degree can save a big wad of money especially with the below freezing temps we have been having.


That works in the opposite, when it is hot. I have been trying to get DH to put our aircon onto Dehumidify, because that drops the temp by a few degrees, but he refuses to believe me, so I am expecting a much Larger bill, than we have ever had previously! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I think people just are not as thoughtful today as they were yesterday. Hope you are keeping well Judi. xoxo


Thanks, I am keeping very well; I am quite fortunate in that I do not often get the illnesses that cycle around the world, but if I do, I go down fairly hard, but it is a rare thing for me!
I hope you two are keeping well, also! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Ours is just starting, 4 inches deep tonight but expecting another 5-6 inches tomorrow, photo taken this morning.


That looks like here. We've gotten about 4 more inches this evening (now have a total of around 10 inches or so) supposed to get much more between tomorrow evening and Wednesday morning. :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> I hope the snow fall finishes as soon as possible!
> Once you get into your new home, things will be much different! I have been told, by a person who was visiting Australia, but came from USA, that where you are shifting too, is very similar to my region of the world. I hope that the temperatures don't get as high, though! Although it does look like you will be well set up as for as airconditioning & healing! xoxoxo


It will defintely be hugely different. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> One of my DD's has a couple of fish tanks, although she began with one tank! She has a Shark fish - not sure about the correct name - a couple of catfish, and a snail. She checked on the fish, one day, & noticed that the Catfish had shorter whiskers, and the small was missing.
> D D now has a smaller tank for the catfish, and the Shark fish has the Large tank for itself, apparently they are very territorial! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06:


Lets blame the snail.... :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Good hand flick movement, that used to make my
> "flicking hand" so sore, in the wrist, when ever I had post surgery patients :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


Reminds me of when I first started nursing... thermometers in everyone's mouth same time every afternoon, there was always a ton of them to clean. Full pulses too, now you just stick a monitor on.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I watched Anne on Netflix recently. I found it interesting. Loved Marilla and Matthew Cuthbert.
> I have 3 thermometers here. The old one will not shake down. The one minute one constantly runs at about 97.? the other one seems to consistently run at 99.? Doctor was insisting if my temperature was 100.5 I had to go back to the hospital. So I got a new thermometer to be sure it is accurate. The new one is consistently in the 97.? I had Flo try them today and she got the same results.
> Harold's doctor calibrates his bp cuff to make sure that is accurate. How do you find a thermometer that is accurate?


You can calibrate it with ice and boiling water


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Lets blame the snail.... :sm09:


????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like here. We've gotten about 4 more inches this evening (now have a total of around 10 inches or so) supposed to get much more between tomorrow evening and Wednesday morning. :sm13: xxxooo


The snow has come just to remind you why you are moving xxxx


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet face. Bet he's loving. I had a beagle who ran catching snowflakes in her open mouth. We called her Genesse brownlike bottle, tan like beer, white like foam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Reminds me of when I first started nursing... thermometers in everyone's mouth same time every afternoon, there was always a ton of them to clean. Full pulses too, now you just stick a monitor on.


Yep, No thought involved at all. I am really glad I am not working now though, if a doctor asks almost any nurse, what the pulse felt like, or for a full description of the pulse, there would be very few who could give that description, or even know how to do it; machines have almost taken over everything!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it almost looks like a spring day out there, although I haven't been out yet. Knitted a few more things for the town map last night and did a bit of weaving.

KnitWIts here today and we have a new member who has moved here from Cornwall, apparently she is very crafty. Then this afternoon I am going to get my hair cut, it is getting just a tad too long.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## jollypolly

I had a lovely tank with plants, fish, and snails in my first grade room. Came in Monday and custodian said " brace yourself". One of the darlings had turned up the heating tube and cooked them all. Very expensive and sad mistake.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your dog? He is the same colour, as Mint, just differently patterned, but I would say they would be equally cheeky!????????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> What a sweet face. Bet he's loving. I had a beagle who ran catching snowflakes in her open mouth. We called her Genesse brownlike bottle, tan like beer, white like foam.


Hello Polly, I hope you, your son & both animals we all well, and your worries are minimal. It's good to see you again.
I got my first dog in n the year of the Moscow Olympics, and I gave her a name that sounded similar to the name of their Mascot, Mishka , So my little dog was given the name of Mooshta! She was a Corgi Cross, and was a butterscotch & white colour, and was such a beautiful little dog; and she was a great mate of my oldest daughter, they were babies together, but obviously she was an adult way before my daughter was. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Good grief girl, if my left arm was that painful I would be at the doctors a.s.a.p. You know about heart attack and left arm pain so I won't mention that. However, any pain that bring a strong person to tears needs immediate treatment.


I was seen by a doctor. Now I am waiting for an x-ray. It is probably a trapped nerve.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it almost looks like a spring day out there, although I haven't been out yet. Knitted a few more things for the town map last night and did a bit of weaving.
> 
> KnitWIts here today and we have a new member who has moved here from Cornwall, apparently she is very crafty. Then this afternoon I am going to get my hair cut, it is getting just a tad too long.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Good morning from you, and good evening from me!
I hope you have a wonderful time with knitwits today, not that I doubt that you would have a bad time.???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Is this a left over from the fall you had. Hopefully the pill and lack of sleep last night will let you sleep tonight. When do you have your x-ray? Soon I hope. xx


I was asked if i had had a fall lately. I am waiting for the x-ray...


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I had a lovely tank with plants, fish, and snails in my first grade room. Came in Monday and custodian said " brace yourself". One of the darlings had turned up the heating tube and cooked them all. Very expensive and sad mistake.


Oh no, and the little darling probably thought they were helping!????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was seen by a doctor. Now I am waiting for an x-ray. It is probably a trapped nerve.


I hope that is all that it is! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Its funny how i don't normally like long hair on men. But there are some movies with men like him that it is just ???? delicious.
> Sorry ... I mean in Lord of the rings of course.


Of course. And I agree. Like Orlando Bloom, who was a let-down when next seen!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens then going home tomorrow cos I'm going to see Kathleen I hope on Friday for half an hour, then coming back here again for two nights, it's all go isn't it. Today I was sitting looking at the arbor watching the birds when some moss was getting thrown out of the guttering, I went to see what it was and lo and behold there's the giant wood grouse. It jumped down looked at me and waddled away! The woodpecker came down and did her usual braying on the chimney.
> 
> Donna came today and she did my upstairs this week. She's a nice girl. Well she's not a girl but anyone under 50s a girl to me.
> 
> Saxy I asked sue earlier about Stephens job. Seemingly there are three senior engineers and if you really want to get there there's senior engineer managers. There's a workforce of 7000 and ey were creating another 700 jobs until work was transferred to Japan. I understand they still have at least three years work so maybe I don't need to worry just yet.
> 
> I just thought of something else to tell you all but I've forgotten what it is. I've got some photos of my friends quilts but I'll be wattsap them cos I can't do it here on kp. I asked her for a couple but she sent me seven.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


I saw the quilts. They are really well made. She is so clever. There are two that I would love to own myself. I could never make them.


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I have rode on an elephant!


That's one I've never managed to get a ride on. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a pain reliever in my thoughts. Hope you are out of pain very soon.


Not yet. Just drugged up to the eyeballs.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> I'm very concerned for you ! I hope you feel better soon.????????Xoxoxo


Thanks Linky. DH and I are a right pair ATM. Both in pain and unable to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ours is just starting, 4 inches deep tonight but expecting another 5-6 inches tomorrow, photo taken this morning.


A nuisance I know but beautiful to look at. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry!!!! I hope the pills help you get some well needed sleep and I hope they can get the x-ray taken soon so they can figure out what the heck's going on! Sending many healing and comforting hugs and much love! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. I'm patiently waiting for a letter telling me I have an appointment.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to knit him some bootees. xx :sm09:
Click to expand...


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Ok, I have news again. We have negotiated and settled on a final price on the house, so it's a go and all is go here for the next few weeks. Very hectic times ahead and then a really long drive to get there. It'll all work out one way or another. Love you all and thank you all for your love and support! You keep me sane!!! xxxooo


That's wonderful news Pam. Well done.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> It just started to snow AGAIN. I hope all the salt Flo put on the ice is helpful. I must get to the clinic tomorrow. I have been putting it off since last Wednesday. A snow storm is predicted for tomorrow so I cannot wait. I promise not to complain about heat and humid this summer as I will remember how awful these past few weeks have been.


Good luck with getting to the clinic, I really hope you make it there and back without any problems or scary stuff!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Winter wonderland here finally, supposed to snow daily until Feb 22, sometimes up to 5-6 inches a day. I have nothing to worry about as we are well stocked with groceries and medications. Keeping fingers and toes crossed the power stays on though.
> Anyone with Netflix if you get a chance to watch the British series "Kitty Rescuer's" or Anne with an E", the new Anne of Greengables"s, both are excellent and so enjoyable. xox


Hi love! I have Netflix, so I will watch out for both of those, thanks for the heads up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> If I remember how to use a camera.... how about a fish instead haha!


Awww!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning from a cold but fine Wales. The little snow shower we had last night has just about disappeared from the lawn. ???? I am feeling all virtuous at the moment ???? have got all the ironing done, not my favourited Monday morning pastime but with viewers tomorrow needed to get it out of the way, just waiting for DH to put it away. Got breakfast, dinner is all ready to cook and I've just about caught up on here. The rest of the day is designated mine, snooker and knitting this afternoon. House doesn't look too bad so a quick hoover in the lounge tomorrow and that's it. Hope your week started better than mine. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I am sorry that you were in so much pain, specially when youwere home alone! I just hope that you. have a diagnosis for your painful arm, and that it has nothing to do with your heart; and I hope you are feeling much better today! xoxoxo


It has nothing to do with my heart, apparently.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning Pam, here it is! Think it maybe needs some elastic along the cast on edge to keep it in place xxxx


The pattern must have been really fun to make. They look wonderful.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Did you take any pictures Junebuddy? xoxox


No I didn't Trishmate!! Not sure why, but wasn't allowed pictures in the cathedral because of the ceremony and I just kinda forgot to be a proper tourist!! I shall be doing this walk again very soon so I promise I will take some pictures then! Here is an old one of the same walk! :sm02: xxxx

PS This is a very nice picture but I have just noticed it was taken from the wrong side of the bridge and the wrong side of the river to be a part of this walk!! :sm12: :sm23: Still, it IS a very nice picture!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright but breezy London, think we have 9'C today so not too bad. This morning, I am going to try and scrub some black mould from my bathroom ceiling, my, won't that be fun!! It's right over the shower area, in spite of an extractor fan and having the window open, regardless of the temperature. If any of my lovely friends have any tips for removing or at least reducing this stuff, I would be really pleased to hear them!! Catch you all later lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


Bicarb of soda and white vinegar.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Now there's another picture... It's snowing like get out here, bob cat clearing the firehall parking lot across the street. I've parked my car at the end of the drive, not that I plan on going anywhere. It makes the dog feel very young though, he rolls and does nose plows through it! :sm23: xoxo


They are like kids in the snow, they just don't get it, it's so funny to watch them!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'd like to try it just once Jacky, but then I'd like to try a sleigh ride too...:sm02:


Christmas in Oz was just too hot for me, didn't know where to put myself. On the other hand, Christmas in Austria was white and snowy and didn't feel as cold as it gets here!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I have rode on an elephant!


Have you now?! Where did you do that? I shared an elephant video on FB recently, did you see it? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Ours is just starting, 4 inches deep tonight but expecting another 5-6 inches tomorrow, photo taken this morning.


So pretty but I am happy to just see the pictures!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Christmas in Oz was just too hot for me, didn't know where to put myself. On the other hand, Christmas in Austria was white and snowy and didn't feel as cold as it gets here!!


We had a few days in Lapland years ago and never really felt the cold there but we had been kitted out in proper cold weather gear. xxxx


----------



## jinx

So true. We often say it is not the heat it is the humidity that makes one overly hot.


Xiang said:


> That works in the opposite, when it is hot. I have been trying to get DH to put our aircon onto Dehumidify, because that drops the temp by a few degrees, but he refuses to believe me, so I am expecting a much Larger bill, than we have ever had previously! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Reminds me of when I first started nursing... thermometers in everyone's mouth same time every afternoon, there was always a ton of them to clean. Full pulses too, now you just stick a monitor on.


While you took the pulse you counted the respiration while continuing to holding the wrist so the patient did not control their breathing as they did not know you were counting breaths. Trend today is taking blood pressure on the forearm. We would never have been allowed to do that.


----------



## jinx

What a lovely guy he is. Picture makes one want to give him a hug.


Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We got about an inch of snow overnight. A little mouse made tracks all over the patio in the snow looking for birdseed. We will be getting lake effect snow flurries today, then starting tonight we have another large storm, starting with 6" of snow followed by ice pellets, then rain, then freezing rain, changing back to snow by Thursday.
On Friday, the roads were dry and the skies clear, and my car was rear-ended by a pickup truck who didn't want to wait for the light, or me. Not much damage done. I have a hole in the cover over the bumper and the side panel popped apart. I took pictures of everything and drove to the police station. I didn't realize until nighttime when I looked at the pictures of his license that I took, he was driving with a license that had been expired for two years!!! He must have been pissed when the cops came to talk to him, because he had not provided me with an insurance card (that alone is a fine). I talked to my insurance. I have to have the car inspected this morning. My insurance won't be going up and his insurance is paying my deductible because he was at fault.
On the knitting front, I've put my Knit Night project in hibernation and am using 2 of it's balls for something else. I'm making a blush coloured cardi called the "Featherweight Cardigan". It's just regular stockinette with raglan shaping. Mindless, so it's perfect for Knit Night AND the Knitting Retreat this weekend.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he doesn't look ecstatically happy, does he?!! xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a few days in Lapland years ago and never really felt the cold there but we had been kitted out in proper cold weather gear. xxxx


Yup, that looks like proper winter gear. You would be fine here dressed like that.
You should come over here in winter and go to Ottawa. You could skate the Rideau Canal, eat Beavertails and walk around the "walking only" downtown.
And there are about 12 yarn stores there too.


----------



## jinx

I can understand the agony. Hoping something is done a.s.a.p. to give 
you relief.


SaxonLady said:


> I was seen by a doctor. Now I am waiting for an x-ray. It is probably a trapped nerve.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yep, No thought involved at all. I am really glad I am not working now though, if a doctor asks almost any nurse, what the pulse felt like, or for a full description of the pulse, there would be very few who could give that description, or even know how to do it; machines have almost taken over everything!????????


When I did as advised and took my palpitations to the urgent care centre, the triage nurse tried to take my pulse with the clip on gadget and told me it was fine. I calmly suggested she tried it with her fingers, which she did. I was swiftly fast-forwarded in to see the doctor and thence, blue lighted to A & E!!!!


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:



> I had a lovely tank with plants, fish, and snails in my first grade room. Came in Monday and custodian said " brace yourself". One of the darlings had turned up the heating tube and cooked them all. Very expensive and sad mistake.


Oh, that IS sad, what a shame!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm03:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I have rode on an elephant!





London Girl said:


> Have you now?! Where did you do that? I shared an elephant video on FB recently, did you see it? xxxxx


We used to have elephants in Bowmanville that you could ride. They appeared in all the parades in that town.
PETA made them, and the Toronto Zoo, send their elephants to Tennessee supposedly because our climate is too cold (Even though both places had HUGE climate controlled barns). The barn in Bowmanville was 30 feet tall and about 100 feet long. One of the elephants died of TB once they got to the place in Tennessee.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was seen by a doctor. Now I am waiting for an x-ray. It is probably a trapped nerve.


They can be beastly painful things, hope they can find you some relief very soon. How is your DH now? xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Now there's another picture... It's snowing like get out here, bob cat clearing the firehall parking lot across the street. I've parked my car at the end of the drive, not that I plan on going anywhere. It makes the dog feel very young though, he rolls and does nose plows through it! xoxo





London Girl said:


> They are like kids in the snow, they just don't get it, it's so funny to watch them!!


That's because they don't have to shovel it!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I was asked if i had had a fall lately. I am waiting for the x-ray...


Ah, could this be as a result of the bad fall you had a while back? Just proves we don't completely recover as quickly as we used to!! Sending gentle healng hugs! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> It has nothing to do with my heart, apparently.


That's good to know. I hope they can make you feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold but fine Wales. The little snow shower we had last night has just about disappeared from the lawn. ???? I am feeling all virtuous at the moment ???? have got all the ironing done, not my favourited Monday morning pastime but with viewers tomorrow needed to get it out of the way, just waiting for DH to put it away. Got breakfast, dinner is all ready to cook and I've just about caught up on here. The rest of the day is designated mine, snooker and knitting this afternoon. House doesn't look too bad so a quick hoover in the lounge tomorrow and that's it. Hope your week started better than mine. xx


Good stuff. I guess you are in permanent "show" mode. I hope these next viewers can find your place.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> The pattern must have been really fun to make. They look wonderful.


Thanks Sax, yes it was fun and they don't scare me any more!! I thin I might go to town on the last one and try something really complicated from the book, so glad you introduced us to it!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> When I did as advised and took my palpitations to the urgent care centre, the triage nurse tried to take my pulse with the clip on gadget and told me it was fine. I calmly suggested she tried it with her fingers, which she did. I was swiftly fast-forwarded in to see the doctor and thence, blue lighted to A & E!!!!


What clip on thing? The finger tip pulse oximeter to check oxygen levels and also gives the number of beats per minute without giving the regularity of the beat?


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Bicarb of soda and white vinegar.


Oh, ok, thanks! The next time I get a burst of housework energy that I can't ignore, I'll give that a go!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like here. We've gotten about 4 more inches this evening (now have a total of around 10 inches or so) supposed to get much more between tomorrow evening and Wednesday morning. :sm13: xxxooo


Snow will be something you will miss one day soon! xoxox


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I had a lovely tank with plants, fish, and snails in my first grade room. Came in Monday and custodian said " brace yourself". One of the darlings had turned up the heating tube and cooked them all. Very expensive and sad mistake.





Xiang said:


> Oh no, and the little darling probably thought they were helping!????????????


Or they were button pushers. I always hated driving with my brother when he was younger because he would press every button and turn every knob while I was trying to drive.
Sorry about the fish and tank.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a few days in Lapland years ago and never really felt the cold there but we had been kitted out in proper cold weather gear. xxxx


That looks like it might have been difficult to move in?!! xxxx


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> What a sweet face. Bet he's loving. I had a beagle who ran catching snowflakes in her open mouth. We called her Genesse brownlike bottle, tan like beer, white like foam.


Beagles are so sweet, it sounds like you've had some lovely pets in your life. xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it almost looks like a spring day out there, although I haven't been out yet. Knitted a few more things for the town map last night and did a bit of weaving.
> 
> KnitWIts here today and we have a new member who has moved here from Cornwall, apparently she is very crafty. Then this afternoon I am going to get my hair cut, it is getting just a tad too long.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


It sounds like your new member will fit in.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We got about an inch of snow overnight. A little mouse made tracks all over the patio in the snow looking for birdseed. We will be getting lake effect snow flurries today, then starting tonight we have another large storm, starting with 6" of snow followed by ice pellets, then rain, then freezing rain, changing back to snow by Thursday.
> On Friday, the roads were dry and the skies clear, and my car was rear-ended by a pickup truck who didn't want to wait for the light, or me. Not much damage done. I have a hole in the cover over the bumper and the side panel popped apart. I took pictures of everything and drove to the police station. I didn't realize until nighttime when I looked at the pictures of his license that I took, he was driving with a license that had been expired for two years!!! He must have been pissed when the cops came to talk to him, because he had not provided me with an insurance card (that alone is a fine). I talked to my insurance. I have to have the car inspected this morning. My insurance won't be going up and his insurance is paying my deductible because he was at fault.
> On the knitting front, I've put my Knit Night project in hibernation and am using 2 of it's balls for something else. I'm making a blush coloured cardi called the "Featherweight Cardigan". It's just regular stockinette with raglan shaping. Mindless, so it's perfect for Knit Night AND the Knitting Retreat this weekend.


Oh, so sorry you got your car bashed, I would have expected that in the bad and icy weather but not on a dry road, sounds like bad driving from the guy behind, hope it gets fixed soon and glad it won't cost you and that you weren't hurt!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> That looks like "I've had enough snow, thanks" picture.
> Lovely.
Click to expand...


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like here. We've gotten about 4 more inches this evening (now have a total of around 10 inches or so) supposed to get much more between tomorrow evening and Wednesday morning. :sm13: xxxooo


Stay safe out there. 
I hope they have the roads cleared for you.


----------



## Islander

jollypolly said:


> I had a lovely tank with plants, fish, and snails in my first grade room. Came in Monday and custodian said " brace yourself". One of the darlings had turned up the heating tube and cooked them all. Very expensive and sad mistake.


I set up a tank when I was in Grade 6 at school and a nasty classmate took the goldfish out of the tank and drowned them in air, that was heartbreaking for me.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Yup, that looks like proper winter gear. You would be fine here dressed like that.
> You should come over here in winter and go to Ottawa. You could skate the Rideau Canal, eat Beavertails and walk around the "walking only" downtown.
> And there are about 12 yarn stores there too.


Oooh, yeah!! We had an overnight stop in Ottawa on a New England in the Fall coach trip and absolutely loved it there, a really nice town with lovely friendly people. We loved the landscaped gardens on the sides of the motorways!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Only cos you didn't grow up with it. As a kid, I always wondered why all the scenery on the Christmas Cards had snow in them, when there was no snow anywhere, that I knew of. Didn't know about the weather in other countries back then, & I don't think I even believed that snow even existed! :sm06: :sm16:


We had a few Christmas' down in Florida. The white sand around our house substituted well for snow. We even had the propane truck get stuck in it just like a snowdrift.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Is that your dog? He is the same colour, as Mint, just differently patterned, but I would say they would be equally cheeky!????????????


This is Kody my last surviving dog. He has a sense of humour as he always stands at the bottom of the steps and barks for me to come out so I can watch him come up the stairs, it's a regular routine with him. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> We had a few Christmas' down in Florida. The white sand around our house substituted well for snow. We even had the propane truck get stuck in it just like a snowdrift.


Good morning Mav, how are things in your part of the world? xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> No, one never forgets the circumstances that kept one from doing some very necessary things, but we are so happy that the previous season is finished, for at least another year, at least; but it will be ok! xoxoxo


I'm glad that all that heat is behind you.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> What clip on thing? The finger tip pulse oximeter to check oxygen levels and also gives the number of beats per minute without giving the regularity of the beat?


That sounds like it, can't explain why it did not give an accurate reading, the nurse was eating a pasty at the time, maybe some pastry got stuck in the clip?!! :sm23: Oh bless the NHS!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Christmas in the Summer time is wonderful. If it gets to hot, we have airconditioning; but if the weather is nice, you can celebrate by the water. Many people have a "Christmas in July", just because - I don't know how, or why, this was started; but it is fun! xoxoxo


We have "Christmas in July" too. Santa goes waterskiiing at Santa's Village near Bracebridge and everyone gets pictures. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I think people just are not as thoughtful today as they were yesterday. Hope you are keeping well Judi. xoxo


And they are all in too much of a rush.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oooh, yeah!! We had an overnight stop in Ottawa on a New England in the Fall coach trip and absolutely loved it there, a really nice town with lovely friendly people. We loved the landscaped gardens on the sides of the motorways!!


Thank you June for the picture of the Bridge, that is such incredible architecture! You live in such a beautiful place with so much history. xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I set up a tank when I was in Grade 6 at school and a nasty classmate took the goldfish out of the tank and drowned them in air, that was heartbreaking for me.


Hmm, I wonder what _they_ grew up to be? The mind boggles!! :sm14: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Ours is just starting, 4 inches deep tonight but expecting another 5-6 inches tomorrow, photo taken this morning.


You stay safe too. I hope you are well stocked.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Excellent, the drivers probably don't even realise that there are some people who actually cannot go out to the fence, to collect their groceries. Perhaps the Shop should stipulate that the drivers should enter the driveways, so that the delivery can safely be placed *AT[/ b]** the front door! That way the driver, and the customer, would remain safe!!!
> Perhaps that is just too hard, for the Company, and the manager, to work out, or to even deal with! ????????*


*

I always ask for a signature required when I order something. Then I know they have to come to the door.*


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's good to know. I hope they can make you feel better soon.


Thinking of you too Janet and hoping you get relief soon. xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I found out something new recently. I have had to keep a humidifier running to keep the humidity up to at least 40%. If the air is humidified it feels warmer. I was being lazy this evening and did not fill it. I started to feel chilly. Filled the humidifier and within 30 minutes I was warm. Turning the thermostat down 2 degree can save a big wad of money especially with the below freezing temps we have been having.


Our place is at 30% humidity and I'm getting shocks off EVERYTHING.
I also heard that you will get less colds if the humidity is kept up. Not sure about that one.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Good morning Mav, how are things in your part of the world? xoxo


White. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> What clip on thing? The finger tip pulse oximeter to check oxygen levels and also gives the number of beats per minute without giving the regularity of the beat?


Oximetry works terrible on people with poor circulation and cold extremities though. A friend was just telling me that they make them for at home now! xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I set up a tank when I was in Grade 6 at school and a nasty classmate took the goldfish out of the tank and drowned them in air, that was heartbreaking for me.


I have an adult SIL who used to take the goldfish out of the tank to kiss it. And was dumbstruck when it died!


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Oh, so sorry you got your car bashed, I would have expected that in the bad and icy weather but not on a dry road, sounds like bad driving from the guy behind, hope it gets fixed soon and glad it won't cost you and that you weren't hurt!! xxxx


Won't cost me a thing, and I was MAD not hurt.
Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz

I have to go now and get my car inspected.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> And it's not even as cold as the sisters east of here have been getting. :sm16: xxxooo


I know, every time someone posts about a -20+C Temperatures, I thank my stars, that my forebears came out to Australia, but then when I want to travel to a European destination, I think a little differently! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Hmm, I wonder what _they_ grew up to be? The mind boggles!! :sm14: xxxx


Didn't get to grow up, one of those misfortunate's who continued on the wrong path and is a missing person for over 20 yrs. It was in the cards.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have to go now and get my car inspected.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope that works out and is covered for you. xoxo


----------



## jinx

I get many orders every month. All the deliveries have always been to the door. They usually hit the doorbell and leave. This is the first time it was left way down there. 
These are all free deliveries. I would go broke paying for signature required deliveries. I do not even know if they are available from places like Walmart or Target.
Signature required is something I will keep in mind if I order something very expensive or fragile.


nitz8catz said:


> I always ask for a signature required when I order something. Then I know they have to come to the door.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I always ask for a signature required when I order something. Then I know they have to come to the door.


Just changed my post, but I still think it is a great idea! ????????


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Our place is at 30% humidity and I'm getting shocks off EVERYTHING.
> I also heard that you will get less colds if the humidity is kept up. Not sure about that one.


I agree that it is helpful with colds. Doctor ordered the humidifier to thin the gunk. I cannot prove it helped but it makes sense to me that breathing in the moisturized air would be helpful.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> We had a few days in Lapland years ago and never really felt the cold there but we had been kitted out in proper cold weather gear. xxxx


That's a very interesting looking structure you are standing by Jacky.. is it for supplies? Looks hard to get into! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We got about an inch of snow overnight. A little mouse made tracks all over the patio in the snow looking for birdseed. We will be getting lake effect snow flurries today, then starting tonight we have another large storm, starting with 6" of snow followed by ice pellets, then rain, then freezing rain, changing back to snow by Thursday.
> On Friday, the roads were dry and the skies clear, and my car was rear-ended by a pickup truck who didn't want to wait for the light, or me. Not much damage done. I have a hole in the cover over the bumper and the side panel popped apart. I took pictures of everything and drove to the police station. I didn't realize until nighttime when I looked at the pictures of his license that I took, he was driving with a license that had been expired for two years!!! He must have been pissed when the cops came to talk to him, because he had not provided me with an insurance card (that alone is a fine). I talked to my insurance. I have to have the car inspected this morning. My insurance won't be going up and his insurance is paying my deductible because he was at fault.
> On the knitting front, I've put my Knit Night project in hibernation and am using 2 of it's balls for something else. I'm making a blush coloured cardi called the "Featherweight Cardigan". It's just regular stockinette with raglan shaping. Mindless, so it's perfect for Knit Night AND the Knitting Retreat this weekend.


Sorry about your car, glad you weren't hurt and that it wont cost you anything, but the sort of thing you could do without. You haven't been pleased with you Knit Night project from the start, perhaps a good idea to retire it for a while. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Yup, that looks like proper winter gear. You would be fine here dressed like that.
> You should come over here in winter and go to Ottawa. You could skate the Rideau Canal, eat Beavertails and walk around the "walking only" downtown.
> And there are about 12 yarn stores there too.


Get thee behind me Satan. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Didn't get to grow up, one of those misfortunate's who continued on the wrong path and is a missing person for over 20 yrs. It was in the cards.


khama always finds the ones who need to be taught lessons!


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is a great idea, Jinx, perhaps you should ask for a signature when your groceries are delivered.


My grocery delivery is excellent but sometimes amusing. I ordered 3 separate burrito's last week and ended up with 3 packages of 8 burrito's, I'll be eating them until they come out of my ears! :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Oximetry works terrible on people with poor circulation and cold extremities though. A friend was just telling me that they make them for at home now! xoxo


I have an at home one. Very inexpensive and it shows O2 levels and pulse. Those are the negative aspects of the tiny gadget. Works very well for Harold. He doesn't take his rescue inhaler unless the pulse ox shows a low O2 level. Is more accurate than my thermometers. :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My grocery delivery is excellent but sometimes amusing. I ordered 3 separate burrito's last week and ended up with 3 packages of 8 burrito's, I'll be eating them until they come out of my ears! :sm23:


Do they store well In a cupboard, or would you freeze them?


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That looks like it might have been difficult to move in?!! xxxx


Not too bad actually but did have snow mobiles, dog sledges and sleigh rides as well. xxxx


----------



## Islander

It 4:30 am and I've just stoked the fire. The elk are standing serenely outside under the glow of the road lamp and I have to say it is a beautiful picture, everything is a quiet as a church mouse outside.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Do they store well In a cupboard, or would you freeze them?


Frozen, bean and cheese. Luckily I have lots of salsa! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> That's a very interesting looking structure you are standing by Jacky.. is it for supplies? Looks hard to get into! xox


Yes I think it was an old fashioned freezer/fridge. It was -11 when we were there and all the locals were commenting on how warm it was for the time of year. xx :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I have an at home one. Very inexpensive and it shows O2 levels and pulse. Those are the negative aspects of the tiny gadget. Works very well for Harold. He doesn't take his rescue inhaler unless the pulse ox shows a low O2 level. Is more accurate than my thermometers. :sm02: :sm01:


I have portable BP's at home, the wrist cuff model is temperamental at best. The digital arm cuff is more reliable but I still like the tried and true stethoscope method. I've noticed some Drs notably our own, will put the cuff right over clothing and also listens to DH's chest through his shirt... How can you hear crackles and rales that way I wondered!


----------



## Islander

I'm off to get a cup of tea as I'm wide awake now... have a good day sisters and get lots of me time. xoxox


----------



## Xiang

I watched an interesting programme, by Dr Michael Mosby, and testing the actions of Placebos, for people suffering long term chronic pain. 
This was done by recruiting people who were on medications for their pain, but were not getting adequate pain relief. They were divided into 2 groups, and were told that one group would have a placebo, and the other group would have an analgesia; but no-one would know which group would have the analgesia.
Surprisingly the experiment proved that the Placebo worked very well on the level of pain, and most of the participants continued taking the Placebo, and they continued to be pein free, and able to do things that were impossible for them, for quite along time!
there you go, Nobody needs to watch it now!????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> The snow has come just to remind you why you are moving xxxx


I guess so! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I was seen by a doctor. Now I am waiting for an x-ray. It is probably a trapped nerve.


If that's what it is, what will they do about it? Sending more gentle and comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I have portable BP's at home, the wrist cuff model is temperamental at best. The digital arm cuff is more reliable but I still like the tried and true stethoscope method. I've noticed some Drs notably our own, will put the cuff right over clothing and also listens to DH's chest through his shirt... How can you hear crackles and rales that way I wondered!


I was surprised last week when the nurse did not take my bp over my heavy sweatshirt. Nowadays it is common practice to take it over clothing no matter how thick the shirt. My hearing is so bad nowadays to use my stethoscope to hear bp, so I rely on the arm machine. We do get it calibrated at doctors office to make sure it is accurate. I have not heard anything good about the cuff meters.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> The closest I've come to riding anything unusual was a camel. I'll give it some thought! :sm02:


I have ridden a camel, but only because children under a certain age, were not allowed to ride on the camel. At the time, I was in Alice Springs, with a 4 year old and a 2 year old. So the friend I was visiting was on one Camel with the 4yo, & I was on the second Camel, with the 2yo; and I think I was more frightened than my girls were! Anyway, I got through that, then we went to the pool, & spent the remainder of the day, and the next day, we were supposed to head back home; but the 2yo ended up with the measles, so we were quarantined for a week, before we could go home! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We got about an inch of snow overnight. A little mouse made tracks all over the patio in the snow looking for birdseed. We will be getting lake effect snow flurries today, then starting tonight we have another large storm, starting with 6" of snow followed by ice pellets, then rain, then freezing rain, changing back to snow by Thursday.
> On Friday, the roads were dry and the skies clear, and my car was rear-ended by a pickup truck who didn't want to wait for the light, or me. Not much damage done. I have a hole in the cover over the bumper and the side panel popped apart. I took pictures of everything and drove to the police station. I didn't realize until nighttime when I looked at the pictures of his license that I took, he was driving with a license that had been expired for two years!!! He must have been pissed when the cops came to talk to him, because he had not provided me with an insurance card (that alone is a fine). I talked to my insurance. I have to have the car inspected this morning. My insurance won't be going up and his insurance is paying my deductible because he was at fault.
> On the knitting front, I've put my Knit Night project in hibernation and am using 2 of it's balls for something else. I'm making a blush coloured cardi called the "Featherweight Cardigan". It's just regular stockinette with raglan shaping. Mindless, so it's perfect for Knit Night AND the Knitting Retreat this weekend.


Glad you were okay, but sorry it happened and now you have to deal with all that! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Janet, what did the doctor say? Worrying about you.


she sent a letter to the hospital asking for an x-ray appointment. I am waiting for that. I also have to get a blood test. She gave me strange blue tablets which help me sleep. They also appear to be diuretics and anti-depressant. I am taking co-codamol in an attempt to keep the pain at bay. It does make it bearable. Dr thinks its a trapped nerve in my neck.


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Snow will be something you will miss one day soon! xoxox


Undoubtedly but I wish this would go away so we can get on with getting the outdoor things taken care of! We're both getting really stressed about it. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> she sent a letter to the hospital asking for an x-ray appointment. I am waiting for that. I also have to get a blood test. She gave me strange blue tablets which help me sleep. They also appear to be diuretics and anti-depressant. I am taking co-codamol in an attempt to keep the pain at bay. It does make it bearable. Dr thinks its a trapped nerve in my neck.


I feel bad for you. I cannot say what I think about waiting for an appointment to get an x-ray appointment.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Stay safe out there.
> I hope they have the roads cleared for you.


They are doing an okay job of it, except not our road. But amazingly they did clear it yesterday. The only bad thing about that was they left a pile for us to dig out across our driveway! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> On my way back home now. What I have is called Epithelial Dysplasia and it can be pre- cancerous but they are going to check me every 3 months now, just to find out what rate it is changing at. Apparently it quite often just goes by itself but I have had this for years now so that's unlikely!! Very very windy here today, will have to keep my head down on the walk up from the station!! Xxxx


Please make sure that they DO keep checking.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck with getting to the clinic, I really hope you make it there and back without any problems or scary stuff!! xxxx


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends, I'm at Stephens again ready for a I law and outlaw day tomorrow. This should be fun I don't think...this house is mad. I've just gotten something out of the fridge because the evening meal is just taking forever. They are doing their own pizza and crust and it's taking forever. In the meantime s and s have rushed off to their friends to buy a treadmill. Where the heavens this treadmill is going to live I don't know.
> 
> It's been very very windy here today. Little car doesn't like the wind and gets blown all over the road.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day, and saxy how is your arm? Or heart? Tell me the truth.


Arm hurts; heart is fine.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Good question ! Saxy love how are you?
> 
> My fever is back y'all so I'm going back to bed. Have made a docter appointment for Monday.


See previous answer. `thumb is numb.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Good question ! Saxy love how are you?
> 
> My fever is back y'all so I'm going back to bed. Have made a docter appointment for Monday.


Never mind how I am. I hope your doctor found an answer for you. You've been ill too long.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Of course. And I agree. Like Orlando Bloom, who was a let-down when next seen!


It took me ages, to discover who Orlando Bloom was! I had heard his name often, but I had no idea who, or what, he was; and then I was a bit surprised that he wasn't as old as I thought he was! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> It's quite like a smaller version of wonderwool


with more seating?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, ages ago!! It got me home at about 3.30, so it took about an hour and it dropped me right outside my house!! A really nice day and it kind of felt like you were all with me, although that would probably have been utter chaos!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


wonderful chaos!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> It undoubtedly would have been. :sm09: Here's what it looks like out our front window.


Horrible. You can keep it.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Dh is sick now too. And his boss and his boss's son who works with them. And Mr.E


Oh dear. I hope his clears up quickly. Yours doesn't seem to want to.


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> Horrible. You can keep it.


I don't want to! :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, sending this from my warm bed! Nothing planned for today except probably a lot of coughing! I'm hoping to go out for a while even if it's just to the supermarket. Hope you all have a good Sunday, love to you all. Xx


If you don't go out for days you get stir crazy.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> My weaving


what a result! It looks great. Now to make a coat!!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a cold but fine Wales. The little snow shower we had last night has just about disappeared from the lawn. ???? I am feeling all virtuous at the moment ???? have got all the ironing done, not my favourited Monday morning pastime but with viewers tomorrow needed to get it out of the way, just waiting for DH to put it away. Got breakfast, dinner is all ready to cook and I've just about caught up on here. The rest of the day is designated mine, snooker and knitting this afternoon. House doesn't look too bad so a quick hoover in the lounge tomorrow and that's it. Hope your week started better than mine. xx


Sounds like a well planned day for you! You deserve to have a nice relaxing day! . xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It has nothing to do with my heart, apparently.


That is a positive! xo xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Sending you massive, all-encompassing comforting hugs xxxxxc


Not too hard please! Thanks though. Much needed as ever.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> If everything is still working, I'd be tempted to leave the aerial where it is!! xxxx


So would I. Only worry if and when the TV plays up.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> While you took the pulse you counted the respiration while continuing to holding the wrist so the patient did not control their breathing as they did not know you were counting breaths. Trend today is taking blood pressure on the forearm. We would never have been allowed to do that.


I know, & again, that seems to me to be a touch lazy; and instead of getting a Larger cuff, for larger people, the BP will be taken on the forearm. 
It just seems to me, that far too many short cuts, when observations are taken, and often they aren't even taken, but fraudulent observations will be recorded, whether they are accurate or not! :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> l Hope you had a great time with the family & the dog! xoxoxo


I did. GS1 is my buddy, the 3 boys were quieter than usual and only managed to break one thing and the dog is lovely. A collie cross, she is quiet and affectionate and very well behaved. Her name is shadow and it suits her. Mum was at the hospital around the corner so they waited here. When she came she brought caramel chocolate. I had to help her eat it.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> When I did as advised and took my palpitations to the urgent care centre, the triage nurse tried to take my pulse with the clip on gadget and told me it was fine. I calmly suggested she tried it with her fingers, which she did. I was swiftly fast-forwarded in to see the doctor and thence, blue lighted to A & E!!!!


And that is exactly what I am talking about. I think that a lot of information, about o clients' condition is missed, simply because no-one does the observations properly anymore! The only thing I didn't do without a machine, was a BP, and it is not possible to do that one without a machine. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We used to have elephants in Bowmanville that you could ride. They appeared in all the parades in that town.
> PETA made them, and the Toronto Zoo, send their elephants to Tennessee supposedly because our climate is too cold (Even though both places had HUGE climate controlled barns). The barn in Bowmanville was 30 feet tall and about 100 feet long. One of the elephants died of TB once they got to the place in Tennessee.


Probably had a broken heart, also.????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's because they don't have to shovel it!


????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> They can be beastly painful things, hope they can find you some relief very soon. How is your DH now? xxxx


He's been walking around with no bandage on because it just fell off. The stitches are still in so it must be very uncomfortable. Daft man!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Ah, could this be as a result of the bad fall you had a while back? Just proves we don't completely recover as quickly as we used to!! Sending gentle healng hugs! xxxxxx


Just a possibility. The fall was on 18th November.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> What clip on thing? The finger tip pulse oximeter to check oxygen levels and also gives the number of beats per minute without giving the regularity of the beat?


That's the one!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had a few Christmas' down in Florida. The white sand around our house substituted well for snow. We even had the propane truck get stuck in it just like a snowdrift.


???????????? Thanks for the chuckle, Did you do much barefoot walking in that sand, while you were there; or was the sand a tad too hot? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> This is Kody my last surviving dog. He has a sense of humour as he always stands at the bottom of the steps and barks for me to come out so I can watch him come up the stairs, it's a regular routine with him. :sm02:


He is a performer, and he really needs an audience, to prove that his fans adore him; it can't be denied, that he has plenty of character!????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> If that's what it is, what will they do about it? Sending more gentle and comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


I don't know. By the time I have had an x-ray and got the results it may well have cleared anyway!.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> I feel bad for you. I cannot say what I think about waiting for an appointment to get an x-ray appointment.


Nor I. I have never had to before.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that all that heat is behind you.


Nearly, we still have a few weeks before Autumn begins, and the hot weather has been continuing though March, although we do have a few cooter days coming up :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:

I usually try to predict when the cooler Autumn weather will begin, but I am not even going to try to do that, this year, because our Weather Patterns have been a little unpredictable, and erratic. I will just be patient & take a wait & see altitude! xoxoxo ????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

That's it. I have caught upagain. M and the boys are apparently outside, so I'm off downstairs to see them.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> That sounds like it, can't explain why it did not give an accurate reading, the nurse was eating a pasty at the time, maybe some pastry got stuck in the clip?!! :sm23: Oh bless the NHS!!!


Your fingers may not have had enough blood volume flowing through your fingers, for the Oximetre to work correctly! Of course, If you were there because of your palpitations, she should have been doing a manual reading of your pulse, because the Oximetre has no function available, to record the rhythe of an individual's pulse, those being:-
*Volume* - Full & bounding, or Thready & weak,
*Rate* - the number of beats per Minute ... BPM
*Rhythm*- Slow & Regular, Slow & Irregular, Medium & Regular, Medium & Irregular: Rapid & Regular, Rapid & Irregular


----------



## jinx

Oh yes, simple observation can tell a care giver so much information. Things I learned as 
a nurse I use in my everyday life. I wish I could stop but I cannot, it is to ingrained into my personalty now. When shaking someones hand I notice the size of their veins, notice if a child's eye are glassy, notice if someone rubs their neck or forehead when they say they have a headache etc. Seems that now a nurse does not even look you in the face or observe things that would give them a clue to the reason for your complaint.


Xiang said:


> And that is exactly what I am talking about. I think that a lot of information, about o clients' condition is missed, simply because no-one does the observations properly anymore! The only thing I didn't do without a machine, was a BP, and it is not possible to do that one without a machine. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> That must have been a rush Lisa! They are so majestic.. :sm24:


The local zoo used to do the rides so me and my sisters rode it!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I have portable BP's at home, the wrist cuff model is temperamental at best. The digital arm cuff is more reliable but I still like the tried and true stethoscope method. I've noticed some Drs notably our own, will put the cuff right over clothing and also listens to DH's chest through his shirt... How can you hear crackles and rales that way I wondered!


I've been fortunate, with my doctors, the all follow the rules, when it comes to the correct way to take & record a persons observations! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> He does not look impressed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I have ridden a camel, but only because children under a certain age, were not allowed to ride on the camel. At the time, I was in Alice Springs, with a 4 year old and a 2 year old. So the friend I was visiting was on one Camel with the 4yo, & I was on the second Camel, with the 2yo; and I think I was more frightened than my girls were! Anyway, I got through that, then we went to the pool, & spent the remainder of the day, and the next day, we were supposed to head back home; but the 2yo ended up with the measles, so we were quarantined for a week, before we could go home! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


I can think of worse places to be quarantined. I enjoyed Alice Springs but the Aboriginals were a bit frightening, a lot of them laying around drinking. xx


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Have you now?! Where did you do that? I shared an elephant video on FB recently, did you see it? xxxxx


At the Louisville Zoo they used to give rides on them! No I didn't see that video.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:50 am EST and -5'C (23'F). We got about an inch of snow overnight. A little mouse made tracks all over the patio in the snow looking for birdseed. We will be getting lake effect snow flurries today, then starting tonight we have another large storm, starting with 6" of snow followed by ice pellets, then rain, then freezing rain, changing back to snow by Thursday.
> On Friday, the roads were dry and the skies clear, and my car was rear-ended by a pickup truck who didn't want to wait for the light, or me. Not much damage done. I have a hole in the cover over the bumper and the side panel popped apart. I took pictures of everything and drove to the police station. I didn't realize until nighttime when I looked at the pictures of his license that I took, he was driving with a license that had been expired for two years!!! He must have been pissed when the cops came to talk to him, because he had not provided me with an insurance card (that alone is a fine). I talked to my insurance. I have to have the car inspected this morning. My insurance won't be going up and his insurance is paying my deductible because he was at fault.
> On the knitting front, I've put my Knit Night project in hibernation and am using 2 of it's balls for something else. I'm making a blush coloured cardi called the "Featherweight Cardigan". It's just regular stockinette with raglan shaping. Mindless, so it's perfect for Knit Night AND the Knitting Retreat this weekend.


So sorry that happened how has that gone unnoticed for two years Dh once let his go unnoticed for a month but the first person he had to show it to pointed out the error!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have an adult SIL who used to take the goldfish out of the tank to kiss it. And was dumbstruck when it died!


 :sm16: There is no hope!!! :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Didn't get to grow up, one of those misfortunate's who continued on the wrong path and is a missing person for over 20 yrs. It was in the cards.


Certainly sounds like it :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I watched an interesting programme, by Dr Michael Mosby, and testing the actions of Placebos, for people suffering long term chronic pain.
> This was done by recruiting people who were on medications for their pain, but were not getting adequate pain relief. They were divided into 2 groups, and were told that one group would have a placebo, and the other group would have an analgesia; but no-one would know which group would have the analgesia.
> Surprisingly the experiment proved that the Placebo worked very well on the level of pain, and most of the participants continued taking the Placebo, and they continued to be pein free, and able to do things that were impossible for them, for quite along time!
> there you go, Nobody needs to watch it now!????????????????????


How strange is that, that even when they _knew_ they were taking a placebo, they still worked?!!! :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> They are doing an okay job of it, except not our road. But amazingly they did clear it yesterday. The only bad thing about that was they left a pile for us to dig out across our driveway! :sm03: xxxooo


All the empty houses around you and that's where they left it really makes you wonder why can't they leave it on the other side of the driveway!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Undoubtedly but I wish this would go away so we can get on with getting the outdoor things taken care of! We're both getting really stressed about it. xxxooo


Just b r e a t h e and tell yourself that everything is going to be all right, all right?!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> They are doing an okay job of it, except not our road. But amazingly they did clear it yesterday. The only bad thing about that was they left a pile for us to dig out across our driveway! :sm03: xxxooo


Oh no! You can't fix stupid!!! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Please make sure that they DO keep checking.


Oh, I will, I promise!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It took me ages, to discover who Orlando Bloom was! I had heard his name often, but I had no idea who, or what, he was; and then I was a bit surprised that he wasn't as old as I thought he was! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Doesn't he have a glorious name?!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Not too hard please! Thanks though. Much needed as ever.


No, they are very very very gentle healing hugs!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> All the empty houses around you and that's where they left it really makes you wonder why can't they leave it on the other side of the driveway!


I know. The just smooshed it to the sides of the street, blocking all the driveways but since ours actually have vehicles in it, you would think they could have left it clear in some way. Oh well, at was good exercise, I guess, for us to clear it out of the way. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

I’m off to take Michael to the doctor again he is running a fever of 101.8!


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Just b r e a t h e and tell yourself that everything is going to be all right, all right?!! xxxxxxx


I'm trying get to do that. It does help. :sm01: Thank you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh no! You can't fix stupid!!! :sm14:


Exactly what I say all the time. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Your fingers may not have had enough blood volume flowing through your fingers, for the Oximetre to work correctly! Of course, If you were there because of your palpitations, she should have been doing a manual reading of your pulse, because the Oximetre has no function available, to record the rhythe of an individual's pulse, those being:-
> *Volume* - Full & bounding, or Thready & weak,
> *Rate* - the number of beats per Minute ... BPM
> *Rhythm*- Slow & Regular, Slow & Irregular, Medium & Regular, Medium & Irregular: Rapid & Regular, Rapid & Irregular


Interesting! This would definitely have been Full and bounding, 190 BPM, Rapid and irregular!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I'm off to take Michael to the doctor again he is running a fever of 101.8!


Oh, no! Sending many healing hugs to him that he's better soon. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, does anyone need a 12/15ft tv Ariel. Yours free. But you must collect....yes, the Ariel man has been and seemingly this monstrosity wasn't being used anyway. He climbed up and cut it off. My TVs still play. When I asked him how much he said ....NOTHING..... Well I gave him £10 cos he was on twenty minutes and you know how tall my house is you girls that have been here. I certainly wasn't ripped off. He came as he was passing. Andrew next door saw his van and came out of his house to see I was ok. There is hope for human kindness. I'm blessed with my friends and neighbours and of course my sisters. 

I went to s and b today and did a bit of knitting. I've had a bad (what I call ) stroke related day. I've had the trembles and can't get my words out properly again. This happens every so often. I'm fine now I'm settled down and in my bed. It only comes on now and again. Love you all...I'm catching up.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> with more seating?


I think it might have, but not certain


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, does anyone need a 12/15ft tv Ariel. Yours free. But you must collect....yes, the Ariel man has been and seemingly this monstrosity wasn't being used anyway. He climbed up and cut it off. My TVs still play. When I asked him how much he said ....NOTHING..... Well I gave him £10 cos he was on twenty minutes and you know how tall my house is you girls that have been here. I certainly wasn't ripped off. He came as he was passing. Andrew next door saw his van and came out of his house to see I was ok. There is hope for human kindness. I'm blessed with my friends and neighbours and of course my sisters.
> 
> I went to s and b today and did a bit of knitting. I've had a bad (what I call ) stroke related day. I've had the trembles and can't get my words out properly again. This happens every so often. I'm fine now I'm settled down and in my bed. It only comes on now and again. Love you all...I'm catching up.


Glad your ariel saga was short-lived and inexpensive. Rest up and feel better soon.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I can think of worse places to be quarantined. I enjoyed Alice Springs but the Aboriginals were a bit frightening, a lot of them laying around drinking. xx


That sadly was the case in NZ, at Rotarua, it's very sad.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only benefit that we would get out of having snow here, would be watching Mint play in it. I think, if she ever had the chance, she would do what your dog does, and also pounce in to the snow, so that her head dissappears, & her back legs waggling in the air!
> 
> He's fickle, sometimes he loves the snow and acts like a puppy in it, other times it's disdainful to him... maybe his feet get cold. :sm13:
> 
> 
> 
> I love him. He's fantastic just like his mum. Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Linky. DH and I are a right pair ATM. Both in pain and unable to get a good night's sleep.


Do you think it might be withdrawals from the jiggy jiggy? Only joking....love you


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, does anyone need a 12/15ft tv Ariel. Yours free. But you must collect....yes, the Ariel man has been and seemingly this monstrosity wasn't being used anyway. He climbed up and cut it off. My TVs still play. When I asked him how much he said ....NOTHING..... Well I gave him £10 cos he was on twenty minutes and you know how tall my house is you girls that have been here. I certainly wasn't ripped off. He came as he was passing. Andrew next door saw his van and came out of his house to see I was ok. There is hope for human kindness. I'm blessed with my friends and neighbours and of course my sisters.
> 
> I went to s and b today and did a bit of knitting. I've had a bad (what I call ) stroke related day. I've had the trembles and can't get my words out properly again. This happens every so often. I'm fine now I'm settled down and in my bed. It only comes on now and again. Love you all...I'm catching up.


You said you felt a bit odd yesterday but I'm so glad you're feeling more like yourself again now, you know the right things to do to make Susan feel better, more than anyone else! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> I think it might have, but not certain


Not really, but nice cafe.


----------



## binkbrice

Well he has strep again and his temp was 102.6 at the doctors office!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Well he has strep again and his temp was 102.6 at the doctors office!


Oh my goodness, that's not good. Sending him more comforting and healing hugs and lots of love to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

DD2 walking home from work with Rico, not a soul to be seen.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Well he has strep again and his temp was 102.6 at the doctors office!


The poor little duffer, he must feel miserable. Sending hugs. xoxo


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> :sm16: There is no hope!!! :sm25:


Yes, you can get mouth fungus from kissing fish...


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> How strange is that, that even when they _knew_ they were taking a placebo, they still worked?!!! :sm06:


Placebo alcohol doesn't work though. xox :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:



> Placebo alcohol doesn't work though. xox :sm02:


No way, bring on the real thing. xx :sm15:


----------



## Islander

Hope Angela is doing ok. Getting ready for the new bairn? xox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No way, bring on the real thing. xx :sm15:


I knew you'd agree! :sm24:


----------



## Islander

I'm going to get wrapped and go check the mail box, I know some bills will take away the cabin fever!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> DD2 walking home from work with Rico, not a soul to be seen.


Great photo x


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Placebo alcohol doesn't work though. xox :sm02:


????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I knew you'd agree! :sm24:


Naturally, especially as it is now TM time. xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander

The more it snows the prettier it gets.


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> The more it snows the prettier it gets.


I love it!!


----------



## binkbrice

I still haven’t heard back from Ang she was at the hospital having tests ran.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> The more it snows the prettier it gets.


Beautiful xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I still haven't heard back from Ang she was at the hospital having tests ran.


Hope everything is ok. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up early as today I am takig part in a felting masterclass with a couple of my WI friends. Really looking forward to it, I think we will be making some 3D flowers.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> The more it snows the prettier it gets.


It is beautiful, if you don't have to go out. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a bright, dry Wales. Viewer at 12.30 so just hanging around doing last minute things. Getting bored with my scarf but I'm only half way through so must plod on. That's my exciting day planned out. Have a good one. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We are in storm watch again. All schools are closed and school buses closed. The district northwest of Toronto has even closed their government offices for the day. Heavy snow and high winds, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain,. It all depends on timing and temperature. 
I already have a bag packed from the last time and went to pick it up and it's not the bag that I thought it was. So now I'm wondering where my clothes went. I hate losing clothing.
My replacement for the Knit Night project is going well.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright, dry Wales. Viewer at 12.30 so just hanging around doing last minute things. Getting bored with my scarf but I'm only half way through so must plod on. That's my exciting day planned out. Have a good one. xx


Can you change up the stitch pattern? Put in a strip of a more exciting stitch?


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> It is beautiful, if you don't have to go out. xx :sm09:


Snow is prettiest when it first falls, as seen through a window. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up early as today I am takig part in a felting masterclass with a couple of my WI friends. Really looking forward to it, I think we will be making some 3D flowers.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


3D felted flowers would be very interesting. Don't forget to take pictures. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The more it snows the prettier it gets.


That gate really stands out.
I hope you don't have to go out, except to take pictures.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You have a good start on your project. Is that the color for 2019?


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We are in storm watch again. All schools are closed and school buses closed. The district northwest of Toronto has even closed their government offices for the day. Heavy snow and high winds, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain,. It all depends on timing and temperature.
> I already have a bag packed from the last time and went to pick it up and it's not the bag that I thought it was. So now I'm wondering where my clothes went. I hate losing clothing.
> My replacement for the Knit Night project is going well.


----------



## nitz8catz

The schools are now closing so the teachers don't have to go to work.
I can work remotely from home, but I'm only allowed to do that when I'm on call.


----------



## jinx

Sorry Michael suffers from repeated strep throat. Hoping he recovers quickly.


binkbrice said:


> Well he has strep again and his temp was 102.6 at the doctors office!


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. You have a good start on your project. Is that the color for 2019?


Close, mine is called Blush not Living Coral (The Pantone colour for the year) But it could pass for a lighter version of the coral.
Just lucky. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Naturally, especially as it is now TM time. xx :sm09:


When isn't it TM time, if the situation calls for it?


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> The more it snows the prettier it gets.


That is a nice photo. To me the snow is not pretty. It is ugly, disgusting, and dangerous. I hope I never have to see any more of it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Yes, you can get mouth fungus from kissing fish...


I'm sure SIL didn't know that. She gave up on the fish tank after the goldfish died.


----------



## jinx

Hoping every thing is okay.


binkbrice said:


> I still haven't heard back from Ang she was at the hospital having tests ran.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> DD2 walking home from work with Rico, not a soul to be seen.


That's almost spooky. Pretty, but spooky.
Walking is probably the best way to get around right now.


----------



## jinx

Happy Taco Tuesday. Three D flowers sound fantastic. I cannot wait to see pictures.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up early as today I am takig part in a felting masterclass with a couple of my WI friends. Really looking forward to it, I think we will be making some 3D flowers.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well he has strep again and his temp was 102.6 at the doctors office!


I hope he feels better quickly.


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright, dry Wales. Viewer at 12.30 so just hanging around doing last minute things. Getting bored with my scarf but I'm only half way through so must plod on. That's my exciting day planned out. Have a good one. xx


Hoping these viewers show up and give you a reasonable offer for your beautiful barn.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, does anyone need a 12/15ft tv Ariel. Yours free. But you must collect....yes, the Ariel man has been and seemingly this monstrosity wasn't being used anyway. He climbed up and cut it off. My TVs still play. When I asked him how much he said ....NOTHING..... Well I gave him £10 cos he was on twenty minutes and you know how tall my house is you girls that have been here. I certainly wasn't ripped off. He came as he was passing. Andrew next door saw his van and came out of his house to see I was ok. There is hope for human kindness. I'm blessed with my friends and neighbours and of course my sisters.
> 
> I went to s and b today and did a bit of knitting. I've had a bad (what I call ) stroke related day. I've had the trembles and can't get my words out properly again. This happens every so often. I'm fine now I'm settled down and in my bed. It only comes on now and again. Love you all...I'm catching up.


I'm surprised he didnt' take the metal with him. Metal collectors make money here. Even if it is rusty.
It's very good that you have neighbours that keep an eye on you.
I hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Can you change up the stitch pattern? Put in a strip of a more exciting stitch?


Unfortunately no as it is a cable and lace mixture and I think it would look odd changing half way. Viewers to arrive in a hour and it's pouring with rain and the mountain tops of disappearing in the low cloud. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my goodness, that's not good. Sending him more comforting and healing hugs and lots of love to you both! xxxooo


...and from me!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When isn't it TM time, if the situation calls for it?


I try to restrict it to the evenings or some days I would be in a permanent alcoholic haze. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Yes, you can get mouth fungus from kissing fish...


I haven't been kissing fish, honestly!!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> That is a nice photo. To me the snow is not pretty. It is ugly, disgusting, and dangerous. I hope I never have to see any more of it.


I don't mind the snow that is light and easy to shovel and blow away. I've had enough of ice. Ice laying on the ground, ice falling out of the sky in various forms and icicles on everything that you are trying to move. I'd be happy if the storm coming this way was only snow. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Placebo alcohol doesn't work though. xox :sm02:


Sadly not!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately no as it is a cable and lace mixture and I think it would look odd changing half way. Viewers to arrive in a hour and it's pouring with rain and the mountain tops of disappearing in the low cloud. xx :sm16:


I'm hoping these viewers don't get "lost". I'm also hoping these are the right viewers.


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I still haven't heard back from Ang she was at the hospital having tests ran.


Hope all is well, keep us in the loop and send her our love xxxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I don't mind the snow that is light and easy to shovel and blow away. I've had enough of ice. Ice laying on the ground, ice falling out of the sky in various forms and icicles on everything that you are trying to move. I'd be happy if the storm coming this way was only snow. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


We are getting ice pellets right now. This is on top of 5 new inches of snow which is on top of 3 inches of ice that refuses to melt no matter what we put on it.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Up early as today I am takig part in a felting masterclass with a couple of my WI friends. Really looking forward to it, I think we will be making some 3D flowers.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xxx


Have fun dear, I know you will love it!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> I know. The just smooshed it to the sides of the street, blocking all the driveways but since ours actually have vehicles in it, you would think they could have left it clear in some way. Oh well, at was good exercise, I guess, for us to clear it out of the way. :sm06: xxxooo


I hope you don't get any more snow. You must be getting close to time finished packing the house. How's the workshop?


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright, dry Wales. Viewer at 12.30 so just hanging around doing last minute things. Getting bored with my scarf but I'm only half way through so must plod on. That's my exciting day planned out. Have a good one. xx


Good luck love, this could be THE ONE!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now and get going before the snow starts.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We are in storm watch again. All schools are closed and school buses closed. The district northwest of Toronto has even closed their government offices for the day. Heavy snow and high winds, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain,. It all depends on timing and temperature.
> I already have a bag packed from the last time and went to pick it up and it's not the bag that I thought it was. So now I'm wondering where my clothes went. I hate losing clothing.
> My replacement for the Knit Night project is going well.


I just got a mental picture of you arriving at your overnight accommodation to find you have a bag full of yarn no clothes or toiletries. Hey ho, could be worse, as long as there are needles in there too!! Be safe love xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> That is a nice photo. To me the snow is not pretty. It is ugly, disgusting, and dangerous. I hope I never have to see any more of it.


Then I think you need to be Florida bound, sorry!! :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I try to restrict it to the evenings or some days I would be in a permanent alcoholic haze. xx :sm23:


Sounds good to me!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Then I think you need to be Florida bound, sorry!! :sm23: xxxxx


Oh but I have to be home before dark. :sm03: :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now and get going before the snow starts.
> Everyone have a great day.


You too, look after yourself!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good luck love, this could be THE ONE!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Not so sure about that, but our buyers that really want this place have accepted an offer on their house but then again we've been here before. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sounds good to me!! :sm23: xxxx


I'd never get any correct knitting done. xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I did. GS1 is my buddy, the 3 boys were quieter than usual and only managed to break one thing and the dog is lovely. A collie cross, she is quiet and affectionate and very well behaved. Her name is shadow and it suits her. Mum was at the hospital around the corner so they waited here. When she came she brought caramel chocolate. I had to help her eat it.


hahaha ... of course you had to help eat it, it would have been rude of you, not to help! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I don't know. By the time I have had an x-ray and got the results it may well have cleared anyway!.


If it takes a long time to get the X ray done, I really hope that the source of your pain, and numbness of your thumb, resolves itself, and there are no lasting after effects of it, but I would have thought the possibility of a trapped nerve, would have meant a much more urgent Xray, if only to minimise the possibility of permanant nerve damage! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I feel bad for you. I cannot say what I think about waiting for an appointment to get an x-ray appointment.





SaxonLady said:


> Nor I. I have never had to before.


I also have never had to wait for an Xray appointment. My doctor writes on the request form, If she considers it to be urgent; but even if there isn't an urgent reason, I will have the appointment within a few days after seeing my doctor, and the reception staff will also have made the appointment before I have left the Clinic! :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Oh yes, simple observation can tell a care giver so much information. Things I learned as
> a nurse I use in my everyday life. I wish I could stop but I cannot, it is to ingrained into my personalty now. When shaking someones hand I notice the size of their veins, notice if a child's eye are glassy, notice if someone rubs their neck or forehead when they say they have a headache etc. Seems that now a nurse does not even look you in the face or observe things that would give them a clue to the reason for your complaint.


I am the same Judith, I will have completed a visual assessment of any given person, who might have only minimal, visible evidence; but I wouldn't go upto that person and ask if there was anything wrong with them, as it would be invading their privacy! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I can think of worse places to be quarantined. I enjoyed Alice Springs but the Aboriginals were a bit frightening, a lot of them laying around drinking. xx


I don't think that would happen now. After Port Augusta became completely a" Dry Zone, meaning the consumption of alcohol was only legal in licenced areas, and one's own home; a lot of towns followed suit, and I think that Alice Springs might have been in the towns that joined the Dry Zone Towns! 
I did enjoy myself when I visited Alice Springs, but I can really assure you, that it was definitely no picnic, being quarantined for a week, with a very sick 2yo, and a very healthy 4yo, and with my support system a very long distance away! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> So sorry that happened how has that gone unnoticed for two years Dh once let his go unnoticed for a month but the first person he had to show it to pointed out the error!


I am amazed, that the car hadn't been noticed previously, many months ago; but it isn't a very rare thing, because I have seen many people being caught for having no registration (long term), AND no drivers license!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> How strange is that, that even when they _knew_ they were taking a placebo, they still worked?!!! :sm06:


No they didn't know they were taking a placebo. The entire experiment was to find out what effect would be achieved with a placebo replacing the analgesia, but the groups were told that one group would have an analgesic tablet, and one group would have a Placebo tablet, but neither group would know which one they were, until the study (experiment) was completed.

The people in the experiment were a bit bemused about the results, but continued taking those tablets, so they were happy with the outcome of experiment! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Doesn't he have a glorious name?!!


He does, but they aren't his only names. This is his full name:- *Orlando Jonathan Blanchard Bloom*, I just had to check who he was, and how old he actually is!????????????


----------



## TexasKnitem

That is lovely!


Islander said:


> The more it snows the prettier it gets.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Interesting! This would definitely have been Full and bounding, 190 BPM, Rapid and irregular!!!!


Good description, and I see why you were fast tracked, and am also glad the nurse took your advice! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice

I finished the second mitten last night


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so sure about that, but our buyers that really want this place have accepted an offer on their house but then again we've been here before. xxxx


I'm glad to here that they are still interested, I think they've had as a tough a time as you! I really hope you make it this time!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd never get any correct knitting done. xxxx


Maybe not but it would be unique and interesting!!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No they didn't know they were taking a placebo. The entire experiment was to find out what effect would be achieved with a placebo replacing the analgesia, but the groups were told that one group would have an analgesic tablet, and one group would have a Placebo tablet, but neither group would know which one they were, until the study (experiment) was completed.
> 
> The people in the experiment were a bit bemused about the results, but continued taking those tablets, so they were happy with the outcome of experiment! ????


Oh I must have misread, I thought you said that after the experiment, the placebo takers that had had success with them, carried on taking them? Sorry!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He does, but they aren't his only names. This is his full name:- *Orlando Jonathan Blanchard Bloom*, I just had to check who he was, and how old he actually is!????????????


Even better!! Even at 42 he is still very very good looking, in my opinion! It's a shame that he hasn't repeated his earlier successes, haven't heard of most of the recent films he's appeared in!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second mitten last night


Very pretty, well done on getting the second one finished!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all from a mild and dry London! Have just got back from seeing Can You Ever Forgive Me. For those that don't know, it's another true story about a failed author in the1990s, who resorts to forging letters supposedly from the likes of Noel Coward and Dorothy Parker, just to pay rent and get her cat to the vets. She is, of course found out in the end but got away with 5 years probation. She then wrote a book about the whole episode and made a lot of money!! Sadly, she died in 2014. A good tale, well acted, 7/10!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Evening all, it was my over 60's this afternoon. I won £2 and a Doreen malt loaf and three topic bars. I was well happy. BUT BUT BUT. one of them took their grandchild he is two and believe me if he was mine he'd never see three or he'd be up for adoption bless him. He's so lovely but a little s-d. Screaming, running, kicking banging. Everything all old silly biddies like us want a kid to be. I asked his mother what she was feeding him on. She says he's always like that. Someone asked was he hyperactive, I just believe he should have been on the time out step. Thank goodness I don't have home all day, but what a gorgeous boy he is. 

I've no more news today. Marg is out tonight to the WI I'm not out anywhere. I honestly am going to try and get to Kathleen's this week. Iris has been put into a home here so that's my two knitting nanas back home. S and bs not the same. 

Going to check up on your news.


----------



## UteWhite1128

The mittens are great and I love the colors.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Great Mittens and I love the color.


----------



## binkbrice

UteWhite1128 said:


> The mittens are great and I love the colors.


Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


----------



## jinx

No question. Matchy matchy. ;^) 


binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


Mismatched seems to be the 'in' thing. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Bet that's confused you, two replies, two different opinions. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## linkan

Match !

I have pneumonia. Ugh
And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


----------



## linkan

I've not caught up but I'll try.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Bet that's confused you, two replies, two different opinions. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Well I have been on the fence about which way to go but I am now at the point to make a choice I just dread the ends but I think I will match them........watch this space for what transpires!


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


Oh no poor you, at least they know what's wrong now and can treat it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> No question. Matchy matchy. ;^)


With you on that one xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


Oh no. Sending you loads of healing hugs xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> With you on that one xxx


How did your felting class go today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> How did your felting class go today? xx


Absolutely brilliant. I'm completely worn out but learnt so much. Will post photos soon. X

How did you get on with your viewers? X


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely brilliant. I'm completely worn out but learnt so much. Will post photos soon. X
> 
> How did you get on with your viewers? X


Very enthusiastic but a very impulsive person, wanted it there and then, but will see when she's gone away and thought about it for a while. Not holding my breath. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I still haven't heard back from Ang she was at the hospital having tests ran.


Hope all is ok. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We are in storm watch again. All schools are closed and school buses closed. The district northwest of Toronto has even closed their government offices for the day. Heavy snow and high winds, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain,. It all depends on timing and temperature.
> I already have a bag packed from the last time and went to pick it up and it's not the bag that I thought it was. So now I'm wondering where my clothes went. I hate losing clothing.
> My replacement for the Knit Night project is going well.


Hope you find your missing clothes. Your project is looking good. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you don't get any more snow. You must be getting close to time finished packing the house. How's the workshop?


We did get lots more snow and, thankfully, it's finally warming up above freezing and we have had rain today. Our power went out around 10:30 last night and came back on about 45 minutes ago. Thank goodness for the fireplace insert and that we still have lots of firewood. Been doing packing for months and continue to do a bit more every day. Be safe today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so sure about that, but our buyers that really want this place have accepted an offer on their house but then again we've been here before. xxxx


Fingers still crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second mitten last night


Well done! They look great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> No question. Matchy matchy. ;^)


That's what I think, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


That's not good! Sending many warm and healing hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good night from Whitby. I’m in a hotel for the night. Ice pellets and freezing rain have been falling for hours. The wifi here is a little iffy, so I’m just saying good night and I’ll try again in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Whitby. I'm in a hotel for the night. Ice pellets and freezing rain have been falling for hours. The wifi here is a little iffy, so I'm just saying good night and I'll try again in the morning.


Sleep well. Glad you made it safely! xxxxooo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, does anyone need a 12/15ft tv Ariel. Yours free. But you must collect....yes, the Ariel man has been and seemingly this monstrosity wasn't being used anyway. He climbed up and cut it off. My TVs still play. When I asked him how much he said ....NOTHING..... Well I gave him £10 cos he was on twenty minutes and you know how tall my house is you girls that have been here. I certainly wasn't ripped off. He came as he was passing. Andrew next door saw his van and came out of his house to see I was ok. There is hope for human kindness. I'm blessed with my friends and neighbours and of course my sisters.
> 
> I went to s and b today and did a bit of knitting. I've had a bad (what I call ) stroke related day. I've had the trembles and can't get my words out properly again. This happens every so often. I'm fine now I'm settled down and in my bed. It only comes on now and again. Love you all...I'm catching up.


Susan, you were probably needed some rest, and that is your body's way of telling you to take a break! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Do you think it might be withdrawals from the jiggy jiggy? Only joking....love you


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my goodness, that's not good. Sending him more comforting and healing hugs and lots of love to you both! xxxooo


From me also, Lisa! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> DD2 walking home from work with Rico, not a soul to be seen.


That is indeed deserted. without the snow, it is similar to what the streets might be, on one of our hottest days! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We did get lots more snow and, thankfully, it's finally warming up above freezing and we have had rain today. Our power went out around 10:30 last night and came back on about 45 minutes ago. Thank goodness for the fireplace insert and that we still have lots of firewood. Been doing packing for months and continue to do a bit more every day. Be safe today. xxxooo


No rain for us, but the icicles are starting to melt. Glad your outage was short Pam. xoxo


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That is indeed deserted. without the snow, it is similar to what the streets might be, on one of our hottest days! xoxoxo


It's pretty quiet here too Judi, the plows have been continuous and one got stuck and out of commission for a while.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Whitby. I'm in a hotel for the night. Ice pellets and freezing rain have been falling for hours. The wifi here is a little iffy, so I'm just saying good night and I'll try again in the morning.


Stay cozy, see you in the morning!


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


You always make your knitting photo's look so vibrant and wonderful Lisa. xoxo


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


Hoping having a diagnosis helps bring about a cure quickly. Do you have a pulse oximeter? They are inexpensive, $15.00. My doctor was always interested in that reading when I had to call him.


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


Oh no.. the last thing you need. :sm03: Hope you feel better fast once you have your antibiotics. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely brilliant. I'm completely worn out but learnt so much. Will post photos soon. X
> 
> Waiting with bells on... xoxo


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Whitby. I'm in a hotel for the night. Ice pellets and freezing rain have been falling for hours. The wifi here is a little iffy, so I'm just saying good night and I'll try again in the morning.


Glad you are safely tucked in for the night. We got over a foot of snow and ice. It is still snowing and will continue through the night. Thankfully our son came over with his snowplowing truck and plowed us out. Sadly there are a few more inches to again be plowed out. Come on spring!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Hoping having a diagnosis helps bring about a cure quickly. Do you have a pulse oximeter? They are inexpensive, $15.00. My doctor was always interested in that reading when I had to call him.


I didn't know they were that inexpensive, shall have to look at one for my Mom with COPD. Is yours a reliable brand? Edited to say Good Evening! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Dark now, but it's still snowing...


----------



## Islander

I had to smile at my garden mascot today. :sm04:


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I didn't know they were that inexpensive, shall have to look at one for my Mom with COPD. Is yours a reliable brand? Edited to say Good Evening! xoxo


Areta brand. When we got it we took it along to doctors appointment. It was completely accurate. Good information to have to help decide if a doctors visit is needed. A lot of athletic are now using them.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Areta brand. When we got it we took it along to doctors appointment. It was completely accurate. Good information to have to help decide if a doctors visit is needed. A lot of athletic are now using them.


Thank you Judith, might have to source them out in the States as I don't think they are sold in Canada. xxx


----------



## Islander

TexasKnitem said:


> That is lovely!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second mitten last night


They fit perfect! xxx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Thank you Judith, might have to source them out in the States as I don't think they are sold in Canada. xxx


That surprises me. I ordered mine online from Walmart. Then again most things I buy I get online from Walmart.


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a mild and dry London! Have just got back from seeing Can You Ever Forgive Me. For those that don't know, it's another true story about a failed author in the1990s, who resorts to forging letters supposedly from the likes of Noel Coward and Dorothy Parker, just to pay rent and get her cat to the vets. She is, of course found out in the end but got away with 5 years probation. She then wrote a book about the whole episode and made a lot of money!! Sadly, she died in 2014. A good tale, well acted, 7/10!! xxxx


I saw this movie last night, she was pretty convincing with her forgeries wasn't she! I also give it a 7/10


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> That surprises me. I ordered mine online from Walmart. Then again most things I buy I get online from Walmart.


I didn't check there. Nothing came up on Amazon and I'd rather take a review from someone I know. :sm17:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> No rain for us, but the icicles are starting to melt. Glad your outage was short Pam. xoxo


So pretty! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Glad you are safely tucked in for the night. We got over a foot of snow and ice. It is still snowing and will continue through the night. Thankfully our son came over with his snowplowing truck and plowed us out. Sadly there are a few more inches to again be plowed out. Come on spring!


Our area is similar to yours. You are lucky to have a plow... Wish I had a plow. We will tackle it tomorrow with shovels.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second mitten last night


Looks good. Would a ruffle make them longer?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Yes, you can get mouth fungus from kissing fish...


There was a fishing show, many years ago, where the fisherman that ran the show always released any fish that he caught, but before he returned them to the sea, he would kiss each fish! Imagine how many fish would have got a kiss! I can just see all of those fish having meetings, and discussing the ramifications of the treatment they received from the Humans; & threatening retaliation!????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Placebo alcohol doesn't work though. xox :sm02:


Now that is another thing, altogether! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We are in storm watch again. All schools are closed and school buses closed. The district northwest of Toronto has even closed their government offices for the day. Heavy snow and high winds, followed by ice pellets and freezing rain,. It all depends on timing and temperature.
> I already have a bag packed from the last time and went to pick it up and it's not the bag that I thought it was. So now I'm wondering where my clothes went. I hate losing clothing.
> My replacement for the Knit Night project is going well.


You have put the correct bag away, in a different place then where you thought you put it. You will find it again, when you don't need it! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The schools are now closing so the teachers don't have to go to work.
> I can work remotely from home, but I'm only allowed to do that when I'm on call.


So there is no such thing as " it is impossible" to get into work, due to weather conditions?


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd never get any correct knitting done. xxxx





London Girl said:


> Maybe not but it would be unique and interesting!!! :sm22: :sm23: xxxx


???????????????????????????? It definitely would be! ????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh I must have misread, I thought you said that after the experiment, the placebo takers that had had success with them, carried on taking them? Sorry!! xxx


Ok, I misunderstood what you meant, but all of them had placebos, and they all kept taking them, because they didn't want the effect to finish. :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Very enthusiastic but a very impulsive person, wanted it there and then, but will see when she's gone away and thought about it for a while. Not holding my breath. xx


Well at least it she appreciated what a lovely house it is. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild Surrey and the sun is tryng to come out. 

Had a brilliant day yesterday making felt and nuno felt flowers. Learnt so much and can't wait to finished the ones I made and have a try at some more. We were all pretty tired by the end of the day and I think our poor tutor was completely shattered! I shall post some photos later. 

Sending all of you who have snow lots of warm hugs and stay safe.

It is Wednesday, but as we had a Chinese take away yesterday, I think fish and chips today might be too much, so we'll have that tomorrow and do the supermarket at the same time. But it is WI tonight. (Jinx, sorry for any confusion!!!)

Off to have a shower and sort some stuff out for this evening. I am talking to the WI about our knitted town and getting everyone to do a least a few stitches.

Happy WEDNESDAY everyoone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> I had to smile at my garden mascot today. :sm04:


I know it's not what you want to see but it is beautiful and if there's no need to go out sit indoors and enjoy it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good belated morning all, been busy in the kitchen trying the recipe for Beef Olives June posted. They are in the oven now but never again they took hours to prepare but at least I've given them a try now to see what they turn out like. Nothing planned for today I will probably catch up on the knitting I didn't get done yesterday. Sounds like the logging lorries are up and down our lane so definitely not going out, if you meet one nose to nose they don't give way. Going to catch up now, have a good day hope it stops snowing you snowbound people. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, been busy in the kitchen trying the recipe for Beef Olives June posted. They are in the oven now but never again they took hours to prepare but at least I've given them a try now to see what they turn out like. Nothing planned for today I will probably catch up on the knitting I didn't get done yesterday. Sounds like the logging lorries are up and down our lane so definitely not going out, if you meet one nose to nose they don't give way. Going to catch up now, have a good day hope it stops snowing you snowbound people. xx


They have right of way over here. I almost went off the road when I met one on a logging road north of here.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
> This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


Looks quite a nice hotel, more of a suite than just a bedroom. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild Surrey and the sun is tryng to come out.
> 
> Had a brilliant day yesterday making felt and nuno felt flowers. Learnt so much and can't wait to finished the ones I made and have a try at some more. We were all pretty tired by the end of the day and I think our poor tutor was completely shattered! I shall post some photos later.
> 
> Sending all of you who have snow lots of warm hugs and stay safe.
> 
> It is Wednesday, but as we had a Chinese take away yesterday, I think fish and chips today might be too much, so we'll have that tomorrow and do the supermarket at the same time. But it is WI tonight. (Jinx, sorry for any confusion!!!)
> 
> Off to have a shower and sort some stuff out for this evening. I am talking to the WI about our knitted town and getting everyone to do a least a few stitches.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyoone. xx


Happy Wednesday and Happy Galentine's day. Today is the day to celebrate the bonds between women. So Happy Galentine's Day to all my knitting sisters.
Still waiting for your felt and Nnuno flowers.
I had Swiss Chalet chicken delivered to the hotel room last night. I felt so sorry for the driver that I gave him a hefty tip. I popped it in the microwave here to freshen it up. I hadn't had much lunch as I left early, so it was a very delicious meal.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks quite a nice hotel, more of a suite than just a bedroom. xx :sm24:


This hotel is ALL suites. Normally it is too expensive for me, but I got a really great deal from the booking company, and one of the last 5 rooms.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Ok, I misunderstood what you meant, but all of them had placebos, and they all kept taking them, because they didn't want the effect to finish. :sm23: :sm23: :sm06:


That's great. The power of the mind.

:sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So there is no such thing as " it is impossible" to get into work, due to weather conditions?


My sister and BIL work from home all the time. They are only required to go to work once a week to turn in signed paperwork and attend meetings.
My work is capable of doing that but my boss likes to count noses.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Our area is similar to yours. You are lucky to have a plow... Wish I had a plow. We will tackle it tomorrow with shovels.


We have a snowblower but the stuff coming down now is too wet for our little blower. Hopefully the light stuff mostly blew away with the wind yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I had to smile at my garden mascot today. :sm04:


Wonderful picture. He looks like he is laughing at the snow.
Did you hear it snowed in Maui Hawaii. They have no record of it snowing so far down the mountains there.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad you are safely tucked in for the night. We got over a foot of snow and ice. It is still snowing and will continue through the night. Thankfully our son came over with his snowplowing truck and plowed us out. Sadly there are a few more inches to again be plowed out. Come on spring!


Our snow and ice pellets and freezing rain turned to just freezing rain overnight and has now turned back to snow. It's supposed to stop sometime today. The school buses are all cancelled again. The kids are loving these snow days, the parents, not so much.
I'm glad that your son was able to make you a path to civilization.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's pretty quiet here too Judi, the plows have been continuous and one got stuck and out of commission for a while.


I remember what that looks like when it is green.
It looks very peaceful at the moment.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We did get lots more snow and, thankfully, it's finally warming up above freezing and we have had rain today. Our power went out around 10:30 last night and came back on about 45 minutes ago. Thank goodness for the fireplace insert and that we still have lots of firewood. Been doing packing for months and continue to do a bit more every day. Be safe today. xxxooo


I'm glad that your power was restored. Some people to the west of Toronto still have their power out due to the ice accumulations. 
You might as well use up that firewood. I don't think it will do you much good in Arizona.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Hope you find your missing clothes. Your project is looking good. xxxooo


Thanks. It's perfectly mindless knitting with raglans.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Very enthusiastic but a very impulsive person, wanted it there and then, but will see when she's gone away and thought about it for a while. Not holding my breath. xx


I hope her enthusiasm continues and ends with something concrete.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I have been on the fence about which way to go but I am now at the point to make a choice I just dread the ends but I think I will match them........watch this space for what transpires!


You are a brave person. I have a Cardi with striped sleeves that I tried to match the sleeves to the body. Those sleeves still aren't done.
I have another Cardi that the pattern didn't match any of the stripes, and that one still isn't done either. I just don't like stripes!

I'm sure you will get your's done, and all the ends woven in. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


I hope that clears up quickly with antibiotics. Hopefully the lung scan turns out clear.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


Lovely colours. Is that a Lion Brand Mandala?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, it was my over 60's this afternoon. I won £2 and a Doreen malt loaf and three topic bars. I was well happy. BUT BUT BUT. one of them took their grandchild he is two and believe me if he was mine he'd never see three or he'd be up for adoption bless him. He's so lovely but a little s-d. Screaming, running, kicking banging. Everything all old silly biddies like us want a kid to be. I asked his mother what she was feeding him on. She says he's always like that. Someone asked was he hyperactive, I just believe he should have been on the time out step. Thank goodness I don't have home all day, but what a gorgeous boy he is.
> 
> I've no more news today. Marg is out tonight to the WI I'm not out anywhere. I honestly am going to try and get to Kathleen's this week. Iris has been put into a home here so that's my two knitting nanas back home. S and bs not the same.
> 
> Going to check up on your news.


I've always had a low tolerance for screaming children. 
It'll be good to have your S and Bs back to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second mitten last night


Very pretty and they'll keep the hands warm nicely. 
I need to make some fingerless mitts. I've had the need for fingers to work buttons in cold weather.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. I hope I don’t have to dig my car out of a snow bank in the parking lot as I don’t have my snow shovel with me.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Dark now, but it's still snowing...


Now that is beautiful, a scene which I will likely never see; but I also don't think I would tolerate the coldness either!????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I didn't check there. Nothing came up on Amazon and I'd rather take a review from someone I know. :sm17:


I agree with you on that, then at least you know that you have a real persons opinion.????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
> This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


A nice little set up, and looks like it might have been peaceful also!????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> That's great. The power of the mind.
> 
> :sm24:


It is, and that is what this experiment was about. I don't recall the numbers, but I think there are some people, who are able to use their mind power to reduce their pain levels, but most need to have something to help achieve that.???? :sm20:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> My sister and BIL work from home all the time. They are only required to go to work once a week to turn in signed paperwork and attend meetings.
> My work is capable of doing that but my boss likes to count noses.


Oh, so he doesn't really trust people to do their work, when he can't see them????? :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Wonderful picture. He looks like he is laughing at the snow.
> Did you hear it snowed in Maui Hawaii. They have no record of it snowing so far down the mountains there.


Now that is one for the record books!????????


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> Our area is similar to yours. You are lucky to have a plow... Wish I had a plow. We will tackle it tomorrow with shovels.


Son just had the plow installed two weeks ago. He bought a new home this summer. After clearing the new larger driveway he decided the tractor was not big enough to do the job. When he ordered the plow he kept our driveway in mind. He knows his dad is not always able to take care of our outside jobs. Nice kid to realize he needed to step up without us asking him.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
> This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


Looks like a lovely room! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've always had a low tolerance for screaming children.
> It'll be good to have your S and Bs back to normal.


I am currently teaching one family of dgd's how to use their inside voices, and what an inside voice actually sounds like, as opposed to their outside voices! 
last time dh looked after them, he came home with an extremely angry mood, and went straight to bed - he usually comes & sits down for some adult conversation, and to watch a bit of tv; but he was just too angry that night. He also told dd, that he wouldn't be looking after the children anymore, but I have assured her that I would continue to help, but I would be arriving with weapons of pacification ( better known as " bribery"), which worked perfectly. The twins only spoke in soft voices, when they would have been very loud, all right, until they finally went to sleep. I am also encouraging, Miss 10, to continue being a child, until it is necessary for her to be an adult! Whenever her mum is not with them, she thinks that she has to step in, to keep her sisters behaving, and I am hoping that I can help her to realise that they play with hering in mum's position! They have a beautiful 6 or 7 year old Rottweiler, Shadow, who is desperate to play, but the girls only play for a short time with her, & it isn't enough. So I asked the children what they did, when they got home from school, and they usually play inside, but not with Shadow! I have now suggested that they have some play time with Shadow, then the more they play with her, the happier she will be, and the more settled she would be! Anyway, I hope that is how I hope it works.????????


----------



## jinx

We had the freezing rain two weeks ago. It is still an skating rink in the driveway from that rain. 
Salt does not melt it as it is too cold. I have not been away from home for over two weeks. Last time I left the yarn was when two feet of snow had to be shoveled to reach the driveway. I left the typo, thought it might give you a smile.


nitz8catz said:


> Our snow and ice pellets and freezing rain turned to just freezing rain overnight and has now turned back to snow. It's supposed to stop sometime today. The school buses are all cancelled again. The kids are loving these snow days, the parents, not so much.
> I'm glad that your son was able to make you a path to civilization.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that your power was restored. Some people to the west of Toronto still have their power out due to the ice accumulations.
> You might as well use up that firewood. I don't think it will do you much good in Arizona.


That's what we're thinking about the firewood! It's definitely cold enough to keep using the fireplace. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I hope I don't have to dig my car out of a snow bank in the parking lot as I don't have my snow shovel with me.
> Everyone have a great day.


Be safe as you travel around today. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Son just had the plow installed two weeks ago. He bought a new home this summer. After clearing the new larger driveway he decided the tractor was not big enough to do the job. When he ordered the plow he kept our driveway in mind. He knows his dad is not always able to take care of our outside jobs. Nice kid to realize he needed to step up without us asking him.


A man raised well.


----------



## jinx

Paradise is not working correctly for me this a.m. Every time I have problems with Paradise I think it may never work again. So far we have always been able to stay in touch without a lot of interruptions. 
Did you read the post from administration asking for help with moderators? He got 58 pages of replies. 57 pages were of members squabbling and acting like children. I keep thinking those pages were the last nail in the coffin and this site will cease to exist in the near future.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Not so sure about that, but our buyers that really want this place have accepted an offer on their house but then again we've been here before. xxxx


I've got everything crossed again.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> hahaha ... of course you had to help eat it, it would have been rude of you, not to help! :sm06: :sm06:


Precisely, plus it's my favourite and I wouldn't normally be eating it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> If it takes a long time to get the X ray done, I really hope that the source of your pain, and numbness of your thumb, resolves itself, and there are no lasting after effects of it, but I would have thought the possibility of a trapped nerve, would have meant a much more urgent Xray, if only to minimise the possibility of permanant nerve damage! :sm16: :sm16:


I have an x-ray appointment at 16.40, in just over two hours. Ironically the pain has lessened today! My thumb is still numb. They are x-raying my neck and upper back. I think they should be x-raying my thumb and wrist, as that was badly bruised when I fell in November.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I finished the second mitten last night


They are fine. Perfect colours.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> I have an x-ray appointment at 16.40, in just over two hours. Ironically the pain has lessened today! My thumb is still numb. They are x-raying my neck and upper back. I think they should be x-raying my thumb and wrist, as that was badly bruised when I fell in November.


Hope they get to the root of the problem. I assume they are thinking damage was done to the nerve feeding the thumb. Would seem a simple thing to also x-ray the thumb.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


I have to have matching sleeves.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


Good luck with the scan. I'm glad you're getting one.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've always had a low tolerance for screaming children.
> It'll be good to have your S and Bs back to normal.


I also do not tolerate the high pitched squeals of young children, and my children were taught not to squeal when they were playing. DD3 taught her children to not squeal, but DD4's children didn't learn that lesson, so they are getting extra lessons, @ least 3 times a week! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have an x-ray appointment at 16.40, in just over two hours. Ironically the pain has lessened today! My thumb is still numb. They are x-raying my neck and upper back. I think they should be x-raying my thumb and wrist, as that was badly bruised when I fell in November.


That is excellent, about the Xray, and it sounds like your wrist & hand should be xrayed as well.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> That is excellent, about the Xray, and it sounds like your wrist & hand should be xrayed as well.


DS3, who works for the NHS, tells me it costs £31.11 for an x-ray. I would happily pay that to have them take one of my wrist.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
> This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


Hotel looks very nice x


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> It's pretty quiet here too Judi, the plows have been continuous and one got stuck and out of commission for a while.


It's so pretty!


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> You always make your knitting photo's look so vibrant and wonderful Lisa. xoxo


Thank you i just take them with my iPad and that is literally laying on my belly :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I didn't know they were that inexpensive, shall have to look at one for my Mom with COPD. Is yours a reliable brand? Edited to say Good Evening! xoxo


I have one and Angie has one too, we both have COPD!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


Oh NO!!! I'm so sorry, lovely lady, you don't deserve this - well, I guess nobody does - but especially not you! I hope they can sort this out for you really quickly and that you feel well again very soon! Healing vibes coming your way!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good night from Whitby. I'm in a hotel for the night. Ice pellets and freezing rain have been falling for hours. The wifi here is a little iffy, so I'm just saying good night and I'll try again in the morning.


Hope you had a good night and I'm happy you were safely off the road!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Islander said:


> I didn't check there. Nothing came up on Amazon and I'd rather take a review from someone I know. :sm17:


Me and Angie both got ours at Amazon.


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I had to smile at my garden mascot today. :sm04:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jollypolly said:


> Looks good. Would a ruffle make them longer?


I meant at the fingers but DD likes them so I guess they are perfect for her I was wearing them in the photo and the do fit her a little better i might be able to block them and get a little more length at the fingers!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I saw this movie last night, she was pretty convincing with her forgeries wasn't she! I also give it a 7/10


I think the acting was great, not a look she was probably queuing up for but she was perfect for it! She was at the BAFTA awards looking fab and very glamorous!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> There was a fishing show, many years ago, where the fisherman that ran the show always released any fish that he caught, but before he returned them to the sea, he would kiss each fish! Imagine how many fish would have got a kiss! I can just see all of those fish having meetings, and discussing the ramifications of the treatment they received from the Humans; & threatening retaliation!????????????????????????


There was probably a fish newspaper calling for serious punishment for anyone interfering with fish in this way!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild Surrey and the sun is tryng to come out.
> 
> Had a brilliant day yesterday making felt and nuno felt flowers. Learnt so much and can't wait to finished the ones I made and have a try at some more. We were all pretty tired by the end of the day and I think our poor tutor was completely shattered! I shall post some photos later.
> 
> Sending all of you who have snow lots of warm hugs and stay safe.
> 
> It is Wednesday, but as we had a Chinese take away yesterday, I think fish and chips today might be too much, so we'll have that tomorrow and do the supermarket at the same time. But it is WI tonight. (Jinx, sorry for any confusion!!!)
> 
> Off to have a shower and sort some stuff out for this evening. I am talking to the WI about our knitted town and getting everyone to do a least a few stitches.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY everyoone. xx


Glad you had a good time and learned lots!! I bought a Chinese ready meal from Sainsbury's last night and I have to say that it was wonderful!! And only £1.60!!! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all, been busy in the kitchen trying the recipe for Beef Olives June posted. They are in the oven now but never again they took hours to prepare but at least I've given them a try now to see what they turn out like. Nothing planned for today I will probably catch up on the knitting I didn't get done yesterday. Sounds like the logging lorries are up and down our lane so definitely not going out, if you meet one nose to nose they don't give way. Going to catch up now, have a good day hope it stops snowing you snowbound people. xx


Sorry you had a struggle with the Beef Olives, we did them in a 40 minute cookery lesson, leaving them cooking, supervised by the domestic science teacher, while we went on the next lesson I hope they taste good after all that!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> I've got everything crossed again.


Oh, I hope these are the ones. Then, you can be knee (shoulder) deep in boxes, too!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
> This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


That does look like a nice hotel, hope work is paying for it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday and Happy Galentine's day. Today is the day to celebrate the bonds between women. So Happy Galentine's Day to all my knitting sisters.
> Still waiting for your felt and Nnuno flowers.
> I had Swiss Chalet chicken delivered to the hotel room last night. I felt so sorry for the driver that I gave him a hefty tip. I popped it in the microwave here to freshen it up. I hadn't had much lunch as I left early, so it was a very delicious meal.


And a happy Galantine's day to you too!!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely colours. Is that a Lion Brand Mandala?


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Son just had the plow installed two weeks ago. He bought a new home this summer. After clearing the new larger driveway he decided the tractor was not big enough to do the job. When he ordered the plow he kept our driveway in mind. He knows his dad is not always able to take care of our outside jobs. Nice kid to realize he needed to step up without us asking him.


That's always nice, doesn't happen often here!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am currently teaching one family of dgd's how to use their inside voices, and what an inside voice actually sounds like, as opposed to their outside voices!
> last time dh looked after them, he came home with an extremely angry mood, and went straight to bed - he usually comes & sits down for some adult conversation, and to watch a bit of tv; but he was just too angry that night. He also told dd, that he wouldn't be looking after the children anymore, but I have assured her that I would continue to help, but I would be arriving with weapons of pacification ( better known as " bribery"), which worked perfectly. The twins only spoke in soft voices, when they would have been very loud, all right, until they finally went to sleep. I am also encouraging, Miss 10, to continue being a child, until it is necessary for her to be an adult! Whenever her mum is not with them, she thinks that she has to step in, to keep her sisters behaving, and I am hoping that I can help her to realise that they play with hering in mum's position! They have a beautiful 6 or 7 year old Rottweiler, Shadow, who is desperate to play, but the girls only play for a short time with her, & it isn't enough. So I asked the children what they did, when they got home from school, and they usually play inside, but not with Shadow! I have now suggested that they have some play time with Shadow, then the more they play with her, the happier she will be, and the more settled she would be! Anyway, I hope that is how I hope it works.????????


It's also supposed to be very calming and reassuring for the children to play with a dog and learn how not to hurt them, good all round!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We had the freezing rain two weeks ago. It is still an skating rink in the driveway from that rain.
> Salt does not melt it as it is too cold. I have not been away from home for over two weeks. Last time I left the yarn was when two feet of snow had to be shoveled to reach the driveway. I left the typo, thought it might give you a smile.


Yep!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I am sadly off to clean something!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sorry you had a struggle with the Beef Olives, we did them in a 40 minute cookery lesson, leaving them cooking, supervised by the domestic science teacher, while we went on the next lesson I hope they taste good after all that!! :sm24: xxxx


They were OK, there's enough for another day but don't think I'd bother again, too much fuss to make them, mind you I did make the stuffing as well. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I hope these are the ones. Then, you can be knee (shoulder) deep in boxes, too!


I already am knee deep in them having been ready to move twice and didn't have the heart to unpack them. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> That's always nice, doesn't happen often here!! :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


Never happens here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> I have one and Angie has one too, we both have COPD!


Found Judith's on Amazon finally, will have to pay a little more to get it shipped from the States, but worth it with good reviews. http://www.amazon.com/Areta-Fingertip-Oximeter-Dual-color-Directions/dp/B00TP1NEGM


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Oh NO!!! I'm so sorry, lovely lady, you don't deserve this - well, I guess nobody does - but especially not you! I hope they can sort this out for you really quickly and that you feel well again very soon! Healing vibes coming your way!! xxxxxx


Pneumonia sure has a way of sneaking up on people. Again feel better soon Angela. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Paradise is not working correctly for me this a.m. Every time I have problems with Paradise I think it may never work again. So far we have always been able to stay in touch without a lot of interruptions.
> Did you read the post from administration asking for help with moderators? He got 58 pages of replies. 57 pages were of members squabbling and acting like children. I keep thinking those pages were the last nail in the coffin and this site will cease to exist in the near future.


They are a sad bunch aren't they.


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Now that is beautiful, a scene which I will likely never see; but I also don't think I would tolerate the coldness either!ðð¤ð


It is pretty and it's melting now too! Hurray!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls how are you all tonight. Donna came this morning and she was having to go to the hosp for an examination. A mammogram has shown up something suspicious. She's just texted me to say that she's had a biopsy and she has to go back next Tuesday. I hope to heavens all is ok. She's only 47. 

I was going to go and see Kathleen tomorrow but Stephens asked me to wait in for a mattress delivery so I don't know how long I'll be here. I've got my sudoku books anyway. I'll catch up now.

Friday, Lynn and I are going to whitby on the bus and we are having fish and chips at the Royal fisheries. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> It is pretty and it's melting now too! Hurray!


Christmas card pretty. xx


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


I would go mishmash. Love those colours.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Match !
> 
> I have pneumonia. Ugh
> And i have to have a cat scan of the right lung.


That's just what Stephen had love, I know you will be in pain. Good job they are on it now. Do what they tell you to do.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Beautiful. We did not get any snow in Georgia this year - yet.


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Whitby Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am EST and -7Ã¢ÂÂC (19Ã¢ÂÂF). The storm continues but now it is slush falling from the sky. There are snowplows in the parking lot of this hotel. Several plow operators came in for breakfast.
> This hotel is lovely. I was able to knit about an inch on my featherweight cardigan. This is going to take a long time with the little yarn.


Hope the bed was comfy for you and at least you got a bit of peace too. I'm glad that you have the sense not to drive.


----------



## grandma susan

UteWhite1128 said:


> Beautiful. We did not get any snow in Georgia this year - yet.


Nice to see you following us ute white . Feel free to join in with us anytime. I must warn you that I'm the only one in connections that is sane. ????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> I already am knee deep in them having been ready to move twice and didn't have the heart to unpack them. xx


If the boxes are only knee deep on you that means there is a lot of packing in your future. Hope this time is not a false alarm and someone shows up with the cash. :sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Never happens here. xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Having children has a lot of advantages and then again not having children also has advantages.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> If the boxes are only knee deep on you that means there is a lot of packing in your future. Hope this time is not a false alarm and someone shows up with the cash. :sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


Haven't got many more boxes, the removal men will have to pack the rest. xx


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> It is pretty and it's melting now too! Hurray!


I no longer see the beauty in snow. After having 12 inches plowed away yesterday Mr Wonderful got the tractor out today and blew another 5 inches off the drive. The sun is shining brightly, but I am not fooled. More snow is predicted soon. :sm03: :sm13: :sm25: :sm26:


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls how are you all tonight. Donna came this morning and she was having to go to the hosp for an examination. A mammogram has shown up something suspicious. She's just texted me to say that she's had a biopsy and she has to go back next Tuesday. I hope to heavens all is ok. She's only 47.
> 
> I was going to go and see Kathleen tomorrow but Stephens asked me to wait in for a mattress delivery so I don't know how long I'll be here. I've got my sudoku books anyway. I'll catch up now.
> 
> Friday, Lynn and I are going to whitby on the bus and we are having fish and chips at the Royal fisheries. I'm looking forward to that.


Fish and chips on fish fry Friday sounds like a fantastic idea. Best wishes to Donna.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Nice to see you following us ute white . Feel free to join in with us anytime. I must warn you that I'm the only one in connections that is sane. ????


Yes, dear Susan, we believe you. ;^)


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls how are you all tonight. Donna came this morning and she was having to go to the hosp for an examination. A mammogram has shown up something suspicious. She's just texted me to say that she's had a biopsy and she has to go back next Tuesday. I hope to heavens all is ok. She's only 47.
> 
> I was going to go and see Kathleen tomorrow but Stephens asked me to wait in for a mattress delivery so I don't know how long I'll be here. I've got my sudoku books anyway. I'll catch up now.
> 
> Friday, Lynn and I are going to whitby on the bus and we are having fish and chips at the Royal fisheries. I'm looking forward to that.


Hope Donna is ok. Enjoy your fish and chips. Hope Stirling Moss isn't driving the bus. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> It is pretty and it's melting now too! Hurray!


Isn't that great!!! Ours is too, but there may be more on the way for us tonight into tomorrow morning. I really hope not! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls how are you all tonight. Donna came this morning and she was having to go to the hosp for an examination. A mammogram has shown up something suspicious. She's just texted me to say that she's had a biopsy and she has to go back next Tuesday. I hope to heavens all is ok. She's only 47.
> 
> I was going to go and see Kathleen tomorrow but Stephens asked me to wait in for a mattress delivery so I don't know how long I'll be here. I've got my sudoku books anyway. I'll catch up now.
> 
> Friday, Lynn and I are going to whitby on the bus and we are having fish and chips at the Royal fisheries. I'm looking forward to that.


That's a mixed bag of a day for you. Sending many warm and comforting and healing hugs for Donna. Have a fun time with Lynn on Friday. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> If the boxes are only knee deep on you that means there is a lot of packing in your future. Hope this time is not a false alarm and someone shows up with the cash. :sm02: :sm01: :sm09:


My boxes are definitely shoulder high if not over my head high! Had to go digging around this morning for my earmuffs as I was taking the bus to downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend from my former job for lunch today. Had a great lunch visit and am now back home. The snow is definitely melting but there's so much here, it's going to take awhile to go away. xxxooo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I no longer see the beauty in snow. After having 12 inches plowed away yesterday Mr Wonderful got the tractor out today and blew another 5 inches off the drive. The sun is shining brightly, but I am not fooled. More snow is predicted soon. :sm03: :sm13: :sm25: :sm26:


My mother has 2 feet of snow, I can not get the road authorities to clear the plug the plow made even after telling them she was on O2 and needed the propane truck to get in as that was her main source of heat. They told me to call a paramedic if there was an emergency and they could call highways to get a plow to come before them. I am aware that there are 100's in the same situation, but after the storm previous it really does appear no one is prepared for large emergencies. The community health care providers have not been able to access their clients for days either. I'm with you all the way about snow. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Fish and chips on fish fry Friday sounds like a fantastic idea. Best wishes to Donna.


Fish and Chips right now sounds like a grand idea..


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> DS3, who works for the NHS, tells me it costs £31.11 for an x-ray. I would happily pay that to have them take one of my wrist.


Exactly, If the NHS is for the people, then the necessary Xrays should be given. If they aren't going to cover all xrays, then they should let the people know. Perhaps you could let your doctor know that you want your wrist xrayed, and of it is not covered, get the Xray form anyway, and ask for the bill!
Is our system similar to yours; with the Private patients, with Health Insurance, getting their bills, and sending them to their insurance companies, and the people who cannot afford Health Cover, have the NHS; where we have Medicare! Different name, but same concept.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Thank you i just take them with my iPad and that is literally laying on my belly :sm09:


Isn't that the only way to take a photo? 
One thing I always have a problem with, when taking a photo of my projects, to post on here, is making sure that there is no shadow! I have managed (fluked) it sometimes, but not many!
Your photos are alway so clear! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Precisely, plus it's my favourite and I wouldn't normally be eating it.


The Dietary 'Professionals' keep changing the rules of what is safe, and what is not safe, to continue eating; but they also change their minds, about every two, or so, years and hope we don't remember what they said was bad for us last time! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> There was probably a fish newspaper calling for serious punishment for anyone interfering with fish in this way!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


No not yet, cos it is probably far too early. Give it another 5 to 10 years, then it might happen!????????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Isn't that the only way to take a photo?
> One thing I always have a problem with, when taking a photo of my projects, to post on here, is making sure that there is no shadow! I have managed (fluked) it sometimes, but not many!
> Your photos are alway so clear! ????????


Oh I have to do a lot of adjusting to get rid of the shadow but I got lucky on that one the first try!


----------



## Xiang

Hello all, I won't be catching up yet, as I am babysitting the foor little terrors tonight, so that will be done later on, after I get home.
I hope everyone is staying warm today. 
Bye for now, I will hopefully catchup with you later! xo xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, almost Springlike outside. Off to get my haircut this morning it's driving me mad then snooker and knitting. Can life get more exciting? Have a romantic day if you have a Valentine. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a sunny Surrey, although it was very misty first thing. Had a fun night at WI making body creams and getting everyone doing some knitting for our knitted town.

Off to Tai Chi this morning and then supermarket and fish and chips, and yes it is THURSDAY!

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Pneumonia sure has a way of sneaking up on people. Again feel better soon Angela. xoxo


Excellent, very useful gadget to have around!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Having children has a lot of advantages and then again not having children also has advantages.


The grass being always greener.........!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My mother has 2 feet of snow, I can not get the road authorities to clear the plug the plow made even after telling them she was on O2 and needed the propane truck to get in as that was her main source of heat. They told me to call a paramedic if there was an emergency and they could call highways to get a plow to come before them. I am aware that there are 100's in the same situation, but after the storm previous it really does appear no one is prepared for large emergencies. The community health care providers have not been able to access their clients for days either. I'm with you all the way about snow. xoxo


When we get snow here, everything grinds to a halt because we never have enough to get used to it and be ready but where you guys are, mostly, snow is a regular feature of winter so why is everyone not prepared for taking care of those that need it urgently? I despair!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, although it was very misty first thing. Had a fun night at WI making body creams and getting everyone doing some knitting for our knitted town.
> 
> Off to Tai Chi this morning and then supermarket and fish and chips, and yes it is THURSDAY!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Hope the body cream didn't get into the knitting! I often put cream on my hands and then try and knit - it doesn't work!! Have a good day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Right, I'm caught up and now I have to go and get ready to go out as a friend rang last night to say she has a spare, free, ticket for a west end show this afternoon so we are having lunch in Leicester Square then off to the theatre!! Catch you later, have a good, safe and happy St Valentine's Day!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear at the moment with lake effect flurries if the wind blows the right way. Better than ice.
I've been packing for my weekend away and have found out that I left my comb and toothpaste at the hotel the other day. Everytime that I go away, I lose something. These are easily replaced. My knitting has been packed since last week. I had to change my suitcase as the original one wouldn't hold everything.
I even got a few rows done on my brioche shawl. But I stopped when I got to a complex row and I was too tired to follow it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm caught up and now I have to go and get ready to go out as a friend rang last night to say she has a spare, free, ticket for a west end show this afternoon so we are having lunch in Leicester Square then off to the theatre!! Catch you later, have a good, safe and happy St Valentine's Day!! xxxxx


I just found out that Sting is playing in the live show "The Last Ship" about a shipyard closing. This show is playing in the town next to the one where I work where the GM Canada plant is closing, so it's quite timely. I'd like to see if I can get some tickets. 
Enjoy your lunch and theatre.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hope the body cream didn't get into the knitting! I often put cream on my hands and then try and knit - it doesn't work!! Have a good day!! xxxx


I am soooo dry right now that my skin is absorbing every bit of cream that I put on. The needles, not so much.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear at the moment with lake effect flurries if the wind blows the right way. Better than ice.
> I've been packing for my weekend away and have found out that I left my comb and toothpaste at the hotel the other day. Everytime that I go away, I lose something. These are easily replaced. My knitting has been packed since last week. I had to change my suitcase as the original one wouldn't hold everything.
> I even got a few rows done on my brioche shawl. But I stopped when I got to a complex row and I was too tired to follow it.


I can also see the end of the 2nd Baby blanket. It is very close now, but I am not celebrating just yet, I will wait until I am on the final row of moss stitch; then it will finally be finished !!!????????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> When we get snow here, everything grinds to a halt because we never have enough to get used to it and be ready but where you guys are, mostly, snow is a regular feature of winter so why is everyone not prepared for taking care of those that need it urgently? I despair!!!


Road clearing equipment WILL clear snow. Places that normally don't get snow may not have a stockpile of salt, but sand will help. The vibrators that compact the road subsoil before paving, will break up ice. I think that some places suffer from a lack of imagination when they have to deal with unexpected snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, although it was very misty first thing. Had a fun night at WI making body creams and getting everyone doing some knitting for our knitted town.
> 
> Off to Tai Chi this morning and then supermarket and fish and chips, and yes it is THURSDAY!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Happy Thursday. Enjoy Tai Chi. I'm sure you're getting much better at it now.
Knit Night tonight for me.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm caught up and now I have to go and get ready to go out as a friend rang last night to say she has a spare, free, ticket for a west end show this afternoon so we are having lunch in Leicester Square then off to the theatre!! Catch you later, have a good, safe and happy St Valentine's Day!! xxxxx





nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that Sting is playing in the live show "The Last Ship" about a shipyard closing. This show is playing in the town next to the one where I work where the GM Canada plant is closing, so it's quite timely. I'd like to see if I can get some tickets.
> Enjoy your lunch and theatre.


June enjoy your afternoon out, & Mav I hope you get your ticket! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, almost Springlike outside. Off to get my haircut this morning it's driving me mad then snooker and knitting. Can life get more exciting? Have a romantic day if you have a Valentine. See you later. xx


Snooker and knitting. Your Valentine's Day sounds like mine. Just another day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I won't be catching up yet, as I am babysitting the foor little terrors tonight, so that will be done later on, after I get home.
> I hope everyone is staying warm today.
> Bye for now, I will hopefully catchup with you later! xo xoxoxo


I hope the little terrors aren't too bad for you. And that they are listening to your lessons.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I can also see the end of the 2nd Baby blanket. It is very close now, but I am not celebrating just yet, I will want until I am on the final row of moss stitch; then it will finally be finished !!!????????


Do you need some encouragement. One stitch at a time. You're almost there.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The Dietary 'Professionals' keep changing the rules of what is safe, and what is not safe, to continue eating; but they also change their minds, about every two, or so, years and hope we don't remember what they said was bad for us last time! ????????


Canada's food guide was changed last year to reduce the amount of meat, substituting plant-based proteins. What I thought unusual, is the guide recommended not eating alone.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the little terrors aren't too bad for you. And that they are listening to your lessons.


They have their moments, but I still love them dearly. I will miss them a bit, when the family moves to the West Coast. ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Isn't that the only way to take a photo?
> One thing I always have a problem with, when taking a photo of my projects, to post on here, is making sure that there is no shadow! I have managed (fluked) it sometimes, but not many!
> Your photos are alway so clear! ????????


Our house is so dark, that I have problems with getting enough light for the iPad to show the project properly. Our south facing windows are blocked by the garage, and our other windows face north. We have one skinny window that faces east and NO windows on the west side (it faces the next house).


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Exactly, If the NHS is for the people, then the necessary Xrays should be given. If they aren't going to cover all xrays, then they should let the people know. Perhaps you could let your doctor know that you want your wrist xrayed, and of it is not covered, get the Xray form anyway, and ask for the bill!
> Is our system similar to yours; with the Private patients, with Health Insurance, getting their bills, and sending them to their insurance companies, and the people who cannot afford Health Cover, have the NHS; where we have Medicare! Different name, but same concept.


I have OHIP coverage which is the government agency that runs the hospitals here. They have been charging for more and more incidentals. The last change that they made was to charge for ambulance rides. (I object strenuously to this one). My insurance from my employer has said that they will cover this. 
I've noticed that they are doing less tests, xrays and ultrasounds, and blaming the backlog, but I think they are "encouraging" the doctors not to use these services. I don't know what they expect the doctors to make their diagnosis with? Especially when most of the doctors in this area have thousands of patients.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Do you need some encouragement. One stitch at a time. You're almost there.


hahaha Thank you for the chuckle, it helped inomensely. I actually almost got a complete row knitted, before the twins climbed on me for a cuddle! That is more than I have ever been able to knut, when they have been with me, and they were quite amazed when they saw what I was doing ......... they now want me to teach them how to knit! We will see!!! I would like to teach all of the girls to knit, the older girls started, but they didn't want to continue. Now the second group are wanting to learn, but they are moving away, very soon!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> My mother has 2 feet of snow, I can not get the road authorities to clear the plug the plow made even after telling them she was on O2 and needed the propane truck to get in as that was her main source of heat. They told me to call a paramedic if there was an emergency and they could call highways to get a plow to come before them. I am aware that there are 100's in the same situation, but after the storm previous it really does appear no one is prepared for large emergencies. The community health care providers have not been able to access their clients for days either. I'm with you all the way about snow. xoxo


Can you check with her neighbours to find out if their is a young muscular person who will clear it for a couple of bucks. There are usually a few teens roaming around our subdivision with shovels after a snow fall. They can use garden shovels with that packed stuff that plows produce.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear at the moment with lake effect flurries if the wind blows the right way. Better than ice.
> I've been packing for my weekend away and have found out that I left my comb and toothpaste at the hotel the other day. Everytime that I go away, I lose something. These are easily replaced. My knitting has been packed since last week. I had to change my suitcase as the original one wouldn't hold everything.
> I even got a few rows done on my brioche shawl. But I stopped when I got to a complex row and I was too tired to follow it.


I think we all know that feeling!! At least you didn't leave your knitting behind! :sm06: :sm13: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> My boxes are definitely shoulder high if not over my head high! Had to go digging around this morning for my earmuffs as I was taking the bus to downtown Seattle to meet up with a friend from my former job for lunch today. Had a great lunch visit and am now back home. The snow is definitely melting but there's so much here, it's going to take awhile to go away. xxxooo


I hope you have those boxes well labelled. (Says the person who has boxes from our renovations years ago, that have no labels on them.)
I hope your snow melts slowly and doesn't cause any flooding issues.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I just found out that Sting is playing in the live show "The Last Ship" about a shipyard closing. This show is playing in the town next to the one where I work where the GM Canada plant is closing, so it's quite timely. I'd like to see if I can get some tickets.
> Enjoy your lunch and theatre.


Thanks! Saw a picture of Sting the other day..... saying no more!! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I can also see the end of the 2nd Baby blanket. It is very close now, but I am not celebrating just yet, I will wait until I am on the final row of moss stitch; then it will finally be finished !!!????????


Oh dear moss stitch is pretty boring, well done for getting thus far!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Fish and chips on fish fry Friday sounds like a fantastic idea. Best wishes to Donna.


I'm going to try to get my fish in today as I'm not sure where I'll be tomorrow night.
I heard we are going to a restaurant Sunday night for our last major meal of the weekend. The restaurant is named the "Leaky Canoe" but they only serve salmon and not any other fish. I have a hankering for pickerel.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> They have their moments, but I still love them dearly. I will miss them a bit, when the family moves to the West Coast. ????????


Oh no!! Of course you will miss them, I'm sad for you. Having said that mine are of course, on the other side of the world, your side actually so I can guess how you feel!! :sm13: :sm03: :sm19: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I no longer see the beauty in snow. After having 12 inches plowed away yesterday Mr Wonderful got the tractor out today and blew another 5 inches off the drive. The sun is shining brightly, but I am not fooled. More snow is predicted soon. :sm03: :sm13: :sm25: :sm26:


I'll take snow over ice. I'm tired of ice. I drove home last night at a reduced speed because I had a chunk of ice on the inside of one of my wheel hubs that was making the wheel bounce. I was finally able to hit a pothole that dislodged it, just before I left the highway. The ice on my driveway finally broke up enough that I'm not in danger of sliding under my car when I'm trying to get into it. Yes, I'll take more snow. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. Good timing as KP is starting to give me long delays when posting.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls how are you all tonight. Donna came this morning and she was having to go to the hosp for an examination. A mammogram has shown up something suspicious. She's just texted me to say that she's had a biopsy and she has to go back next Tuesday. I hope to heavens all is ok. She's only 47.
> 
> I was going to go and see Kathleen tomorrow but Stephens asked me to wait in for a mattress delivery so I don't know how long I'll be here. I've got my sudoku books anyway. I'll catch up now.
> 
> Friday, Lynn and I are going to whitby on the bus and we are having fish and chips at the Royal fisheries. I'm looking forward to that.


We've been waiting in all week for a large UPS delivery and they now say they cannot find it!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Canada's food guide was changed last year to reduce the amount of meat, substituting plant-based proteins. What I thought unusual, is the guide recommended not eating alone.


I have never seen that one, but as far as plant protien goes, apparently it doesn't have enough Iron, to cover the needs of our system, but the other thing is that some of us don't tolerate too much plant based food, I for one am more carnivorous, than vegetarian, and if I eat the right amount of meat for my body, I am very lean, but the less meat I eat, the less lean I am!???????? ....... I know there are some cultures that are totally vegetarian, but I really don't know if I could survive with such a diet, and I also don't know if the planet would survive the entire population of Earth becoming vegetarian, unless there is a way of producing all of the plant food that would be required, without destroying the small amounts of forests that are still remaining. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I won't be catching up yet, as I am babysitting the foor little terrors tonight, so that will be done later on, after I get home.
> I hope everyone is staying warm today.
> Bye for now, I will hopefully catchup with you later! xo xoxoxo


I have my twins today as well. I didn't see them last week because I was helping with the concerts.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We've been waiting in all week for a large UPS delivery and they now say they cannot find it!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our house is so dark, that I have problems with getting enough light for the iPad to show the project properly. Our south facing windows are blocked by the garage, and our other windows face north. We have one skinny window that faces east and NO windows on the west side (it faces the next house).


We have windows on all sides of our house, but the house is built in such a way, that we have one room that has no access to natural light. My Sewing room has a large East facing window, and my sewing machine is in front of that, The kitchen has a large North facing window in front of the sink, & faces into the neighbours driveway; our Lounge has 2 large windows, one facing west & one facing North and ow bedroom has 2 windows facing West. The remaining room has windows facing South, but into an enclosed carport, so not much light gets into that room, but enough to not need the light on during the day!????????


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hope the body cream didn't get into the knitting! I often put cream on my hands and then try and knit - it doesn't work!! Have a good day!! xxxx


Just stirred a few things up in a pot using a spoon and then got on with knitting. Got everyone knitting a square so our knitted town is well under way. Looking forward to seeig you next week. xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have those boxes well labelled. (Says the person who has boxes from our renovations years ago, that have no labels on them.)
> I hope your snow melts slowly and doesn't cause any flooding issues.


????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh dear moss stitch is pretty boring, well done for getting thus far!! :sm09: xxxx


When I get to the moss stitch, it will be the final band, and only has about 8, or 10, rows to do; so I am only about 40 rows from the end.
So now I am going to watch some tv, & do some more knitting. I might be back on a little later, if I can't sleep! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Of course you will miss them, I'm sad for you. Having said that mine are of course, on the other side of the world, your side actually so I can guess how you feel!! :sm13: :sm03: :sm19: xxxx


But it isn't too far away, for us to visit, and once we have our campervan, we will be able to go for a weekend, or longer, depending on what the family are doing; but across the otherside of the planet, is more difficult, but I suppose facetime (iPad), Skype, or Video call through Messenger, are a fairly good means of keeping the children in touch with their Grandparents! I think I will actually suggest that DD4, & I, do that!
On that note, I need to do some knitting, & watch some tv. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey, although it was very misty first thing. Had a fun night at WI making body creams and getting everyone doing some knitting for our knitted town.
> 
> Off to Tai Chi this morning and then supermarket and fish and chips, and yes it is THURSDAY!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Happy Tai Chi Thursday. Have you made body creams before? Wondering if it is a worthwhile project.


----------



## jinx

Morning. You will be all ready for spring with your new do. Funny how when hair gets a certain length it can bug the daylights out of a person.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Wales, almost Springlike outside. Off to get my haircut this morning it's driving me mad then snooker and knitting. Can life get more exciting? Have a romantic day if you have a Valentine. See you later. xx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm caught up and now I have to go and get ready to go out as a friend rang last night to say she has a spare, free, ticket for a west end show this afternoon so we are having lunch in Leicester Square then off to the theatre!! Catch you later, have a good, safe and happy St Valentine's Day!! xxxxx


What a good friend you are to put the extra ticket to use. It was nice of you to help her out. Enjoy your day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear at the moment with lake effect flurries if the wind blows the right way. Better than ice.
> I've been packing for my weekend away and have found out that I left my comb and toothpaste at the hotel the other day. Everytime that I go away, I lose something. These are easily replaced. My knitting has been packed since last week. I had to change my suitcase as the original one wouldn't hold everything.
> I even got a few rows done on my brioche shawl. But I stopped when I got to a complex row and I was too tired to follow it.


Morning. You are so wise to put your knitting down when you are tired. I am often not that wise.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I am soooo dry right now that my skin is absorbing every bit of cream that I put on. The needles, not so much.


I have found running a room humidifier in my office/craft room is very beneficial for a few things. Besides the benefit to ones breathing it is also very good for the skin. Of course it only works if the door is closed and I am in that room for hours knitting and playing on the computer.


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I can also see the end of the 2nd Baby blanket. It is very close now, but I am not celebrating just yet, I will wait until I am on the final row of moss stitch; then it will finally be finished !!!????????


Good for you. We will all celebrate with you when that is finished.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. You will be all ready for spring with your new do. Funny how when hair gets a certain length it can bug the daylights out of a person.


Now duly scalped, it was a bit chilly coming out of the hairdressers. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to try to get my fish in today as I'm not sure where I'll be tomorrow night.
> I heard we are going to a restaurant Sunday night for our last major meal of the weekend. The restaurant is named the "Leaky Canoe" but they only serve salmon and not any other fish. I have a hankering for pickerel.


Hope your enjoy your pickerel. Most restaurants around here serve their "fish fries" breaded and deep fried. Not nearly as healthy as it could be. I will be making fish again in the instant pot.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> We've been waiting in all week for a large UPS delivery and they now say they cannot find it!


How did the x-ray go yesterday, anywhere nearer a solution to your pain yet? xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> I'll take snow over ice. I'm tired of ice. I drove home last night at a reduced speed because I had a chunk of ice on the inside of one of my wheel hubs that was making the wheel bounce. I was finally able to hit a pothole that dislodged it, just before I left the highway. The ice on my driveway finally broke up enough that I'm not in danger of sliding under my car when I'm trying to get into it. Yes, I'll take more snow. :sm19:


I agree completely. The snow we could remove and the low temperatures we can deal with, but the inches of ice under the snow would not move. Today the temperature is rising and hopefully will melt enough ice in the driveway. Still need the blood test that was needed last Wednesday.


----------



## jinx

SaxonLady said:


> We've been waiting in all week for a large UPS delivery and they now say they cannot find it!


Getting deliveries here has been an issue this week because of the large amount of snow and ice. One package was left at the end of the driveway, one package was returned to the post office, and this a.m. I had an email that a package was delivered, but I cannot find it. Come on spring.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> When we get snow here, everything grinds to a halt because we never have enough to get used to it and be ready but where you guys are, mostly, snow is a regular feature of winter so why is everyone not prepared for taking care of those that need it urgently? I despair!!!


Here, it isn't such a regular feature to get as much as we've gotten over the past couple of weeks! We may get snow of a short duration and much less amounts. It's been a lot of years (8-10 or so) since we've gotten this much. It's working on melting away now, though, and hopefully no more to come. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Right, I'm caught up and now I have to go and get ready to go out as a friend rang last night to say she has a spare, free, ticket for a west end show this afternoon so we are having lunch in Leicester Square then off to the theatre!! Catch you later, have a good, safe and happy St Valentine's Day!! xxxxx


That sounds like a fun afternoon! Have a great time. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EST and -6'C (21'F). Clear at the moment with lake effect flurries if the wind blows the right way. Better than ice.
> I've been packing for my weekend away and have found out that I left my comb and toothpaste at the hotel the other day. Everytime that I go away, I lose something. These are easily replaced. My knitting has been packed since last week. I had to change my suitcase as the original one wouldn't hold everything.
> I even got a few rows done on my brioche shawl. But I stopped when I got to a complex row and I was too tired to follow it.


Sounds like your trip to and from work shouldn't be too bad today. Be safe! When do you leave for your weekend away? That should be a lot of fun. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Road clearing equipment WILL clear snow. Places that normally don't get snow may not have a stockpile of salt, but sand will help. The vibrators that compact the road subsoil before paving, will break up ice. I think that some places suffer from a lack of imagination when they have to deal with unexpected snow.


I completely agree. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday. Enjoy Tai Chi. I'm sure you're getting much better at it now.
> Knit Night tonight for me.


Enjoy your Knit Night tonight. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have those boxes well labelled. (Says the person who has boxes from our renovations years ago, that have no labels on them.)
> I hope your snow melts slowly and doesn't cause any flooding issues.


Yes, all well labeled. So far the snow melt is slow and steady. They have been talking about flooding if it melts off too quickly and if drains are keep cleared so the melt can go down them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> I'll take snow over ice. I'm tired of ice. I drove home last night at a reduced speed because I had a chunk of ice on the inside of one of my wheel hubs that was making the wheel bounce. I was finally able to hit a pothole that dislodged it, just before I left the highway. The ice on my driveway finally broke up enough that I'm not in danger of sliding under my car when I'm trying to get into it. Yes, I'll take more snow. :sm19:


I agree with you there. Our schools are closed in my area because of the ice. Just not safe enough for the drivers or the students to get to the bus stops. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> We've been waiting in all week for a large UPS delivery and they now say they cannot find it!


Oh, that would absolutely tick me off! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Still chilly here, but above freezing. Lots of snow and ice around, though, so difficult to get out and about. I'm supposed to meeting a couple of friends late this afternoon for a visit and some knitting, but I'm betting that's not going to work out. The side roads just aren't clear enough yet. They haven't been plowing them, so they are still not too safe to be driving on. Oh, well, there's always next week. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Still chilly here, but above freezing. Lots of snow and ice around, though, so difficult to get out and about. I'm supposed to meeting a couple of friends late this afternoon for a visit and some knitting, but I'm betting that's not going to work out. The side roads just aren't clear enough yet. They haven't been plowing them, so they are still not too safe to be driving on. Oh, well, there's always next week. xxxooo


Ha ha, you won't be saying that for much longer. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Ha ha, you won't be saying that for much longer. xx :sm23:


No, I won't. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Now duly scalped, it was a bit chilly coming out of the hairdressers. xx :sm23:


Didn't you take a nice hat with you?????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Hope your enjoy your pickerel. Most restaurants around here serve their "fish fries" breaded and deep fried. Not nearly as healthy as it could be. I will be making fish again in the instant pot.


What kind of fish is a 'pickeral', I have heard of a mackerel and a pilchard, but not a 'pickeral'; have the mackerel & the pilchard somehow bred together to get the 'pickeral'?
I will now google it!????????????
*Edit** _Ok, so I have now found out what a pickeral is, so I no longer require an explanation._????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's also supposed to be very calming and reassuring for the children to play with a dog and learn how not to hurt them, good all round!!


Yes it is good all round, especially if the children learn the dogs' body language, So that they know when she wants to play, and when she has bad enough!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> It is pretty and it's melting now too! Hurray!


It is beautiful, but I like the Arid, rugged beauty of my area too!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's a mixed bag of a day for you. Sending many warm and comforting and healing hugs for Donna. Have a fun time with Lynn on Friday. xxxooo


from me also. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I have my twins today as well. I didn't see them last week because I was helping with the concerts.


Twins are wonderful, when they are in the right frame of mind. :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

It always surprises me to read that some areas do not plow all the streets. We were in South Dakota traveling down a road that became more and more snow covered. Finally there was a blockade stated this road is not maintained in winter. Would have been nice to know that at the beginning of the road. No place to turn around, it is dark out, and we are lost without cell phone reception. Mr. Wonderful expertly backed the truck up for about a mile before there was a turn off. Hope your ice diminishes and you are able to meet with your friends soon.


Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Still chilly here, but above freezing. Lots of snow and ice around, though, so difficult to get out and about. I'm supposed to meeting a couple of friends late this afternoon for a visit and some knitting, but I'm betting that's not going to work out. The side roads just aren't clear enough yet. They haven't been plowing them, so they are still not too safe to be driving on. Oh, well, there's always next week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It always surprises me to read that some areas do not plow all the streets. We were in South Dakota traveling down a road that became more and more snow covered. Finally there was a blockade stated this road is not maintained in winter. Would have been nice to know that at the beginning of the road. No place to turn around, it is dark out, and we are lost without cell phone reception. Mr. Wonderful expertly backed the truck up for about a mile before there was a turn off. Hope your ice diminishes and you are able to meet with your friends soon.


It is amazing. Unbelievable that an area in South Dakota wouldn't plow their roads. I'm going to try to go this afternoon. Other than my roads, the ones I need to drive on should be ok. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> Didn't you take a nice hat with you?????????????


No, as usual I forgot. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Just stirred a few things up in a pot using a spoon and then got on with knitting. Got everyone knitting a square so our knitted town is well under way. Looking forward to seeig you next week. xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Here, it isn't such a regular feature to get as much as we've gotten over the past couple of weeks! We may get snow of a short duration and much less amounts. It's been a lot of years (8-10 or so) since we've gotten this much. It's working on melting away now, though, and hopefully no more to come. xxxooo


I hope it all disappears quickly for those who really don't need it, especially you Pam when you have so much to do!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello all of you good looking girls out in cyber..???? I've had quite a day today. I waited in for the mattress for Stephen and sue, then came home. Called to see Albert then went to Asda. I got some groceries and petrol. A present for Kathleen and a birthday present for Karen. Then marg and me went up to see Kathleen. She does look poorly but she is doing g so well. She can't walk good and she tells us she's got cancer and she just has to get on with it. That's her attitude. @ 94. It was great seeing her. She still looks lovely. I took her roses and marg took her some hyacinths and we had a cup of tea. Her daughters are sleeping there and taking turns with the rota. She has carers three times a day. She's marvellous. She wants to go to s and b. So I've told her when she feels a bit better, I'll collect her in my car or I'll wheel her there. I don't know if this will actually happen but we won't lose hope. What else is there to live for?

Then...went to see Karen because she said she'd been poorly in the night, and they thought she might have to go in hospital. We had a cup of chocolate and a good bit gossip. She's good for me. I'm blessed.

I'm going to have my ice lolly and catch up. Hope to talk soon.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I hope it all disappears quickly for those who really don't need it, especially you Pam when you have so much to do!! Xxxx


Thank you! I hope so, too! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you good looking girls out in cyber..???? I've had quite a day today. I waited in for the mattress for Stephen and sue, then came home. Called to see Albert then went to Asda. I got some groceries and petrol. A present for Kathleen and a birthday present for Karen. Then marg and me went up to see Kathleen. She does look poorly but she is doing g so well. She can't walk good and she tells us she's got cancer and she just has to get on with it. That's her attitude. @ 94. It was great seeing her. She still looks lovely. I took her roses and marg took her some hyacinths and we had a cup of tea. Her daughters are sleeping there and taking turns with the rota. She has caters three times a day. She's marvellous. She wants to go to s and b. So I've told her when she feels a bit better, I'll collect her in my car or I'll wheel her there. I don't know if this will actually happen but we won't lose hope. What else is there to live for?
> 
> Then...went to see Karen because she said she'd been poorly in the night, and they thought she might have to go in hospital. We had a cup of chocolate and a good bit gossip. She's good for me. I'm blessed.
> 
> I'm going to have my ice lolly and catch up. Hope to talk soon.


That sounds like a good day and you are so generous with your time to spend it with your lovely friends and I'm sure they really appreciate it. Yes, we do have to keep hoping in situations like this. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Thanks! Saw a picture of Sting the other day..... saying no more!! :sm06: xxxx


Marg went to college with sting....she tells me often????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


Hi, did you have a good day? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Marg went to college with sting....she tells me often????


Oh well, if we're name dropping, DH's sister taught Orlando Bloome. xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you good looking girls out in cyber..???? I've had quite a day today. I waited in for the mattress for Stephen and sue, then came home. Called to see Albert then went to Asda. I got some groceries and petrol. A present for Kathleen and a birthday present for Karen. Then marg and me went up to see Kathleen. She does look poorly but she is doing g so well. She can't walk good and she tells us she's got cancer and she just has to get on with it. That's her attitude. @ 94. It was great seeing her. She still looks lovely. I took her roses and marg took her some hyacinths and we had a cup of tea. Her daughters are sleeping there and taking turns with the rota. She has carers three times a day. She's marvellous. She wants to go to s and b. So I've told her when she feels a bit better, I'll collect her in my car or I'll wheel her there. I don't know if this will actually happen but we won't lose hope. What else is there to live for?
> 
> Then...went to see Karen because she said she'd been poorly in the night, and they thought she might have to go in hospital. We had a cup of chocolate and a good bit gossip. She's good for me. I'm blessed.
> 
> I'm going to have my ice lolly and catch up. Hope to talk soon.


A busy day for you but lovely that you've caught up with some friends! My mum would have been like Kathleen, that's how they all got through the war with that attitude!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Marg went to college with sting....she tells me often????


He's 67 now!! I forgot he came from up your way! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, did you have a good day? xxxx


Yes, it was really good, show, even though we were in the 2nd row, chin up all afternoon!! Those tickets were £79 each, I would never have paid that, even though I did offer to compensate my friend's absent friend, I'm glad she said no!!! Lunch was Chinese in Soho, very nice, they now how to make sure you come back again, treat you really well. I love my home city, does it show??!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well, if we're name dropping, DH's sister taught Orlando Bloome. xx


Did she now?!! My only claim to fame was serving Steve McFadden, AKA Phil Mitchell of Eastenders fame in Falmouth post office!!! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was really good, show, even though we were in the 2nd row, chin up all afternoon!! Those tickets were £79 each, I would never have paid that, even though I did offer to compensate my friend's absent friend, I'm glad she said no!!! Lunch was Chinese in Soho, very nice, they now how to make sure you come back again, treat you really well. I love my home city, does it show??!!!! xxxx


Very biased. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Marg went to college with sting....she tells me often????


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well, if we're name dropping, DH's sister taught Orlando Bloome. xx


 :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you good looking girls out in cyber..???? I've had quite a day today. I waited in for the mattress for Stephen and sue, then came home. Called to see Albert then went to Asda. I got some groceries and petrol. A present for Kathleen and a birthday present for Karen. Then marg and me went up to see Kathleen. She does look poorly but she is doing g so well. She can't walk good and she tells us she's got cancer and she just has to get on with it. That's her attitude. @ 94. It was great seeing her. She still looks lovely. I took her roses and marg took her some hyacinths and we had a cup of tea. Her daughters are sleeping there and taking turns with the rota. She has carers three times a day. She's marvellous. She wants to go to s and b. So I've told her when she feels a bit better, I'll collect her in my car or I'll wheel her there. I don't know if this will actually happen but we won't lose hope. What else is there to live for?
> 
> Then...went to see Karen because she said she'd been poorly in the night, and they thought she might have to go in hospital. We had a cup of chocolate and a good bit gossip. She's good for me. I'm blessed.
> 
> I'm going to have my ice lolly and catch up. Hope to talk soon.


Happy you are getting to make the rounds with everyone. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Snowing like crazy, it's one of those dismal dark days though. Spent the day cooking, wood is in for the night and now enjoying a Bailey's on ice. Was able to get Mom's driveway cleared, so alls well that ends well. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> It is beautiful, but I like the Arid, rugged beauty of my area too!


You and Pam will have something in common. xoxox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to try to get my fish in today as I'm not sure where I'll be tomorrow night.
> I heard we are going to a restaurant Sunday night for our last major meal of the weekend. The restaurant is named the "Leaky Canoe" but they only serve salmon and not any other fish. I have a hankering for pickerel.


How do you cook pickerel... it sounds like it should be pickled! :sm09: Penny Piper picked a peck of pickled pickerels... there I said it! xox


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Can you check with her neighbours to find out if their is a young muscular person who will clear it for a couple of bucks. There are usually a few teens roaming around our subdivision with shovels after a snow fall. They can use garden shovels with that packed stuff that plows produce.


She is more isolated than myself, no teens. I did find someone to clear the snow with a loader as who know's when highways will get the chance. There's only 2 houses on the road, one would think they could lift their blades in front of the driveways, that would help a lot.


----------



## Islander

I went to bed 2 hrs earlier last night and I feel way worse today, think I'll go back to my late nights. :sm17:


----------



## linkan

Dh is so sweet. The only thing that could make this better is yarn lol.????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Snowing like crazy, it's one of those dismal dark days though. Spent the day cooking, wood is in for the night and now enjoying a Bailey's on ice. Was able to get Mom's driveway cleared, so alls well that ends well. xoxox


No snow falling here but it did start to rain around 2 pm. Yay!!! Helping to reduce the rain on the ground. :sm02: Actually got out to meet up with a couple of friends this afternoon. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Dh is so sweet. The only thing that could make this better is yarn lol.????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ❤❤❤????????


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Getting deliveries here has been an issue this week because of the large amount of snow and ice. One package was left at the end of the driveway, one package was returned to the post office, and this a.m. I had an email that a package was delivered, but I cannot find it. Come on spring.


I had that happen with an email also looked everywhere and when I was sure it wasn't here I called and asked them they said it was delivered to the post office to go out the next day, I said why not state that in the email instead of it being delivered to the customer she didn't have a good answer!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> It always surprises me to read that some areas do not plow all the streets. We were in South Dakota traveling down a road that became more and more snow covered. Finally there was a blockade stated this road is not maintained in winter. Would have been nice to know that at the beginning of the road. No place to turn around, it is dark out, and we are lost without cell phone reception. Mr. Wonderful expertly backed the truck up for about a mile before there was a turn off. Hope your ice diminishes and you are able to meet with your friends soon.


That is amazing I however am no expert at backing up once again I have proven this point!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dh is so sweet. The only thing that could make this better is yarn lol.????????


Awwww so sweet!


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> That is amazing I however am no expert at backing up once again I have proven this point!


Dh and his buddies use to play chicken while driving backwards.
He was actually really good at driving backwards.


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I just want to start fresh tomorrow maybe it will be better!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> I had that happen with an email also looked everywhere and when I was sure it wasn't here I called and asked them they said it was delivered to the post office to go out the next day, I said why not state that in the email instead of it being delivered to the customer she didn't have a good answer!


This morning I went to the help section and it said the package had been left at my front door. Hm. The porch and the sidewalk have 4 feet of snow at the front door. There were no footprints so it could not have been left there. When Harold left I told him to look very careful for the package. Nope, no package. When he came home he saw the package hidden behind the BACK door. 
Today the postal carrier brought the package that had not been delivered the other day. He said there was a substitute mailman and the substitute had not delivered any packages. Substitute said he did not have to deliver packages if there was ice. The one package he had delivered was stuck into a snow bank next to the mailbox.


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Okay I just want to start fresh tomorrow maybe it will be better!


You and me both. This type weather makes my bones and muscles ache so much. I take hemp seed oil in the a.m. and get a few hours of partial relief. I am going to figure out where to purchase the CBD oil and take that or try the CBD lotion. 
I hope you start to feel better tomorrow. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Dh and his buddies use to play chicken while driving backwards.
> He was actually really good at driving backwards.


I am not I backed into the fence post in the Equinox and put a 4x4 sized dent in the bumper and broke my flipping taillight AGAIN......yeah the one they just fixed 6 months ago because I backed into a tree:sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I wish those things would stop jumping out behind you and hitting the car. Very frustrating.for sure.


binkbrice said:


> I am not I backed into the fence post in the Equinox and put a 4x4 sized dent in the bumper and broke my flipping taillight AGAIN......yeah the one they just fixed 6 months ago because I backed into a tree:sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## jinx

Nite nite. I am off to bed. I will be back in a few hours for more fun and excitement in Paradise.


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Nite nite. I am off to bed. I will be back in a few hours for more fun and excitement in Paradise.


Sleep well!! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Ah, I wish that was a possibility. However, I will do my best.


Miss Pam said:


> Sleep well!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Ah, I wish that was a possibility. However, I will do my best.


That's all we can ask. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> How do you cook pickerel... it sounds like it should be pickled! :sm09: Penny Piper picked a peck of pickled pickerels... there I said it! xox


That's another difference between sayings, we've always said Peter Piper, it's funny how things change over the countries. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I am not I backed into the fence post in the Equinox and put a 4x4 sized dent in the bumper and broke my flipping taillight AGAIN......yeah the one they just fixed 6 months ago because I backed into a tree:sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


You better not come down our lane at the moment then, you are more than likely to meet a logging lorry and they back up for no-one. In parts of the lane there is no passing places so you can have quite a long way backwards to find one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales. No shopping today as I have enough in but it is Friday. Viewers tomorrow but not until the late afternoon so no wild rush to tidy up, so will knit and watch snooker instead. Have a good day, the weekend is almost here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from Surrey, the mist is clearing and the sun is coming out. The temperature is set to rise quite a bit today, definitely springlike here.

Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then did some pin loom weaving. I've been given a load of tapestry wool and am using it to weave with, as it is 100% wool it should also felt quite well.

Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.

Hope all of you that are poorly feel better soon. Happy Friday. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Snowing like crazy, it's one of those dismal dark days though. Spent the day cooking, wood is in for the night and now enjoying a Bailey's on ice. Was able to get Mom's driveway cleared, so alls well that ends well. xoxox


Well that's a relief, I take it you didn't do it yourself?!! Has she got her mail now? xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> How do you cook pickerel... it sounds like it should be pickled! :sm09: Penny Piper picked a peck of pickled pickerels... there I said it! xox


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Dh is so sweet. The only thing that could make this better is yarn lol.????????


Oh bless him, what a lovely 'sweet' thought!! How are you feeling now luv? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> That is amazing I however am no expert at backing up once again I have proven this point!


Me neither, I have reduced grown men to weeping hysterics at my attempts to reverse in a straight-ish line!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> This morning I went to the help section and it said the package had been left at my front door. Hm. The porch and the sidewalk have 4 feet of snow at the front door. There were no footprints so it could not have been left there. When Harold left I told him to look very careful for the package. Nope, no package. When he came home he saw the package hidden behind the BACK door.
> Today the postal carrier brought the package that had not been delivered the other day. He said there was a substitute mailman and the substitute had not delivered any packages. Substitute said he did not have to deliver packages if there was ice. The one package he had delivered was stuck into a snow bank next to the mailbox.


Wouldn't get that from an old time postie!!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I am not I backed into the fence post in the Equinox and put a 4x4 sized dent in the bumper and broke my flipping taillight AGAIN......yeah the one they just fixed 6 months ago because I backed into a tree:sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


It's only my reversing beepers that save me from doing that all the time, wish I had some on the front too when I'm trying to parallel park - I can't do that either!! xxx!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the mist is clearing and the sun is coming out. The temperature is set to rise quite a bit today, definitely springlike here.
> 
> Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then did some pin loom weaving. I've been given a load of tapestry wool and am using it to weave with, as it is 100% wool it should also felt quite well.
> 
> Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all of you that are poorly feel better soon. Happy Friday. xxx


Are you going to weave and then felt you weaving? Ooooh, interesting!! Enjoy craft café! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London, although it's supposed to get to 13'C later so I'm off to dig out my bikini!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 

Staying home for a change today, got some sewing to do and I suppose a bit of h*&^%$£+k too! Catch you all later, have a good one everybody and sending healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Are you going to weave and then felt you weaving? Ooooh, interesting!! Enjoy craft cafÃ©! xxxx


Just playing at the moment. Might do a few more and join them.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's my nuno felted flowers


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my nuno felted flowers


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the mist is clearing and the sun is coming out. The temperature is set to rise quite a bit today, definitely springlike here.
> 
> Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then did some pin loom weaving. I've been given a load of tapestry wool and am using it to weave with, as it is 100% wool it should also felt quite well.
> 
> Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all of you that are poorly feel better soon. Happy Friday. xxx


Have fun at craft cafe. I'm off to meet a couple of friends this morning and then to get my haircut and maybe meet another friend. Looking forward to getting out of the house for a few hours again. Being snowed in isn't a lot of fun -- I can now really relate to how jinx is doing. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Me neither, I have reduced grown men to weeping hysterics at my attempts to reverse in a straight-ish line!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


I'm the same way -- if I can avoid backing up, I do! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just playing at the moment. Might do a few more and join them.


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my nuno felted flowers


Awesome! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> No, as usual I forgot. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I think you had better put a hat in your car, and one in DH's car, then you will have one whenever you need it.????‍♀????


----------



## jinx

Have you ever tried to back up with a trailer attached? Mr. Wonderful insisted I could do it as it was only a very short distance. Luckily I had 3 young teenage boys with me. The boys had to physically straighten out the trailer several times before I could go forward. Interestingly all of the boys could have backed it up easily but they did not have their licence. 


London Girl said:


> Me neither, I have reduced grown men to weeping hysterics at my attempts to reverse in a straight-ish line!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Very nice. Hope you are enjoying the weaving as much as I enjoy seeing the pictures.


PurpleFi said:


> Just playing at the moment. Might do a few more and join them.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well, if we're name dropping, DH's sister taught Orlando Bloome. xx


Woohoo ...... not that I would know him, if I fell over him! :sm06: :sm16: ????

When I was 13, I had an entire camp full of kids believing that I was Mick Jaggers' cousin; & I didn't tell themany different when the camp ended, & We all went home. ????????????

I'm sure they would have workedit out, at some time! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:16 am EST and 3’ C (37’F) with strong winds. I think I'm finally packed for my weekend. My ride will be picking me up at 1:00 pm. I saw a picture of the place. They have converted a modern barn into the main room and kitchen. Very rustic. And a bit chilly because all that open air has to be heated.
Everyone was very excited at Knit Night last night.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Woohoo ...... not that I would know him, if I fell over him! :sm06: :sm16: ????
> 
> When I was 13, I had an entire camp full of kids believing that I was Mick Jaggers' cousin; & I didn't tell themany different when the camp ended, & We all went home. ????????????
> 
> I'm sure they would have workedit out, at some time! :sm16: :sm16:


If it made them pay attention to you, then good work.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> You and Pam will have something in common. xoxox


Yes, just at different times of the year! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Have you ever tried to back up with a trailer attached? Mr. Wonderful insisted I could do it as it was only a very short distance. Luckily I had 3 young teenage boys with me. The boys had to physically straighten out the trailer several times before I could go forward. Interestingly all of the boys could have backed it up easily but they did not have their licence.


Our old house I had to backup 600 ft up a hill before I could come to a spot where I could turn around and in the winter I had to negotiate backwards down the hill going between two fences because the turn around spot got snowed in all the time. My backing up skills have deteriorated at this house as I only have to back up 10 feet now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I think you had better put a hat in your car, and one in DH's car, then you will have one whenever you need it.????‍♀????


I have a hat rolled up in my pocket at all times. I also have "magic mitts" in my pockets regardless of the season.

:sm17:


----------



## jinx

I hope you enjoy your knitting and snooker on this Fish Fry Friday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales. No shopping today as I have enough in but it is Friday. Viewers tomorrow but not until the late afternoon so no wild rush to tidy up, so will knit and watch snooker instead. Have a good day, the weekend is almost here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> Have fun at craft cafe. I'm off to meet a couple of friends this morning and then to get my haircut and maybe meet another friend. Looking forward to getting out of the house for a few hours again. Being snowed in isn't a lot of fun -- I can now really relate to how jinx is doing. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


Being snowed in can be fun, if you didn't have a deadline and jobs that needed doing before that deadline. Also having a full set of groceries makes being snowed in bearable.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my nuno felted flowers


Beautiful. Are you going to attach them to something, or will they become a centrepiece?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just playing at the moment. Might do a few more and join them.


When you have them all joined, post another picture.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London, although it's supposed to get to 13'C later so I'm off to dig out my bikini!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Staying home for a change today, got some sewing to do and I suppose a bit of h*&^%$£+k too! Catch you all later, have a good one everybody and sending healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxxxxx


Ooh spring temperatures. We're above freezing until this afternoon. I'll take the blip. It won't last long enough to melt anything.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> It's only my reversing beepers that save me from doing that all the time, wish I had some on the front too when I'm trying to parallel park - I can't do that either!! xxx!!


The newer cars will parallel park for you. Although letting a car do that makes me nervous.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> She is more isolated than myself, no teens. I did find someone to clear the snow with a loader as who know's when highways will get the chance. There's only 2 houses on the road, one would think they could lift their blades in front of the driveways, that would help a lot.


One think that it would be a


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the mist is clearing and the sun is coming out. The temperature is set to rise quite a bit today, definitely springlike here.
> 
> Had lovely fish and chips yesterday and then did some pin loom weaving. I've been given a load of tapestry wool and am using it to weave with, as it is 100% wool it should also felt quite well.
> 
> Off to the craft cafe this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all of you that are poorly feel better soon. Happy Friday. xxx


Happy Friday. Enjoy craft cafe.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Wales. No shopping today as I have enough in but it is Friday. Viewers tomorrow but not until the late afternoon so no wild rush to tidy up, so will knit and watch snooker instead. Have a good day, the weekend is almost here. xx


Good luck with your viewers. Enjoy your time until they come.
Iâve got a 3 hour car ride before I can touch my knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I am not I backed into the fence post in the Equinox and put a 4x4 sized dent in the bumper and broke my flipping taillight AGAIN......yeah the one they just fixed 6 months ago because I backed into a tree:sm16: :sm12: :sm16:


I sounds like you need to find a country lane and practise backing up. Our old lane worked for me.
Sorry it was the same taillight that was already fixed.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> You and me both. This type weather makes my bones and muscles ache so much. I take hemp seed oil in the a.m. and get a few hours of partial relief. I am going to figure out where to purchase the CBD oil and take that or try the CBD lotion.
> I hope you start to feel better tomorrow. :sm24: :sm24:


Come to Canada and try it there. We'll have brick and mortar retailers set up after April.
Or Colorado, if you want to stay in the US.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> This morning I went to the help section and it said the package had been left at my front door. Hm. The porch and the sidewalk have 4 feet of snow at the front door. There were no footprints so it could not have been left there. When Harold left I told him to look very careful for the package. Nope, no package. When he came home he saw the package hidden behind the BACK door.
> Today the postal carrier brought the package that had not been delivered the other day. He said there was a substitute mailman and the substitute had not delivered any packages. Substitute said he did not have to deliver packages if there was ice. The one package he had delivered was stuck into a snow bank next to the mailbox.


What about the words "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Okay I just want to start fresh tomorrow maybe it will be better!


Better than being stuck in "Groundhog Day"


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dh and his buddies use to play chicken while driving backwards.
> He was actually really good at driving backwards.


My brother and his buddy used to do that in the field of the farm next door. I don't understand the attraction of that game.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> Dh is so sweet. The only thing that could make this better is yarn lol.????????


That is SO SWEET, literally. He's a keeper.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> She is more isolated than myself, no teens. I did find someone to clear the snow with a loader as who know's when highways will get the chance. There's only 2 houses on the road, one would think they could lift their blades in front of the driveways, that would help a lot.


They were probably going too fast to even notice the driveways. The machine that does our court has no choice but to go slowly with the cars parked on the road. He also goes around backwards so most of the snow goes to the centre of the court.
It's good that she is unplugged now. Hopefully you don't get any more snow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> How do you cook pickerel... it sounds like it should be pickled! :sm09: Penny Piper picked a peck of pickled pickerels... there I said it! xox


I usually have it filleted and fried as pickerel has a lot of bones. But I really like the pickerel bites that we had in Parry Sound. Little chunks dipped in a crumb batter and deep fried. With a dipping sauce of course. It's a nice light white fish.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Snowing like crazy, it's one of those dismal dark days though. Spent the day cooking, wood is in for the night and now enjoying a Bailey's on ice. Was able to get Mom's driveway cleared, so alls well that ends well. xoxox


Bailey's at the end of a long day sounds nice. I've packed a little bottle for this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. I need to charge this iPad.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:16 am EST and 3' C (37'F) with strong winds. I think I'm finally packed for my weekend. My ride will be picking me up at 1:00 pm. I saw a picture of the place. They have converted a modern barn into the main room and kitchen. Very rustic. And a bit chilly because all that open air has to be heated.
> Everyone was very excited at Knit Night last night.


I bet you all are!! Have a safe, happy and productive trip!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our old house I had to backup 600 ft up a hill before I could come to a spot where I could turn around and in the winter I had to negotiate backwards down the hill going between two fences because the turn around spot got snowed in all the time. My backing up skills have deteriorated at this house as I only have to back up 10 feet now.


Yep, nothing like 600 feet but at a previous house, I had to back my car through a gap 6"wider than my car then 80 feet down the garden on two concrete strips to the garage. I got so good at that over 8 years but couldn't do it now to save my life! Use it or lose it!!


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Being snowed in can be fun, if you didn't have a deadline and jobs that needed doing before that deadline. Also having a full set of groceries makes being snowed in bearable.


After a few weeks being snowed/iced in loses it's charm. I was finally able to get out yesterday. The snow had stopped and some of the ice had melted.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> What about the words "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"


He did his rounds. Just did not do all deliveries. :sm02: :sm01: :sm25: I felt bad for our regular mailman. He needed to pick up the slack for the substitute.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Have you ever tried to back up with a trailer attached? Mr. Wonderful insisted I could do it as it was only a very short distance. Luckily I had 3 young teenage boys with me. The boys had to physically straighten out the trailer several times before I could go forward. Interestingly all of the boys could have backed it up easily but they did not have their licence.


Oh yes tried that, near on impossible. xx :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with your viewers. Enjoy your time until they come.
> Iâve got a 3 hour car ride before I can touch my knitting.


Did you mean 4 weeks? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller

No viewers tomorrow they have cancelled due to having an offer accepted on another house. xx


----------



## jinx

Looking at the upside. At least you were notified. You did not waste any more time on them. You were wise to let the cleaning go until tomorrow.


Barn-dweller said:


> No viewers tomorrow they have cancelled due to having an offer accepted on another house. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


Today we were told it had been found and would be with us by 1700. It is now 1658, 1659, ...


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Now duly scalped, it was a bit chilly coming out of the hairdressers. xx :sm23:


So am I. Very short indeed. My ears are fully uncovered. It's very very short.

1700 gone, no parcel.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> How did the x-ray go yesterday, anywhere nearer a solution to your pain yet? xx


I won't know for at least a week. My Dr asked for the x-ray, so he has to see it first.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Getting deliveries here has been an issue this week because of the large amount of snow and ice. One package was left at the end of the driveway, one package was returned to the post office, and this a.m. I had an email that a package was delivered, but I cannot find it. Come on spring.


We had half a day of snow only.


----------



## SaxonLady

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that would absolutely tick me off! xxxooo


consider us well ticked off!


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Twins are wonderful, when they are in the right frame of mind. :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:


One had a Valentine's Day present. At 10.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> It always surprises me to read that some areas do not plow all the streets. We were in South Dakota traveling down a road that became more and more snow covered. Finally there was a blockade stated this road is not maintained in winter. Would have been nice to know that at the beginning of the road. No place to turn around, it is dark out, and we are lost without cell phone reception. Mr. Wonderful expertly backed the truck up for about a mile before there was a turn off. Hope your ice diminishes and you are able to meet with your friends soon.


You were out after dark!?!?!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you good looking girls out in cyber..???? I've had quite a day today. I waited in for the mattress for Stephen and sue, then came home. Called to see Albert then went to Asda. I got some groceries and petrol. A present for Kathleen and a birthday present for Karen. Then marg and me went up to see Kathleen. She does look poorly but she is doing g so well. She can't walk good and she tells us she's got cancer and she just has to get on with it. That's her attitude. @ 94. It was great seeing her. She still looks lovely. I took her roses and marg took her some hyacinths and we had a cup of tea. Her daughters are sleeping there and taking turns with the rota. She has carers three times a day. She's marvellous. She wants to go to s and b. So I've told her when she feels a bit better, I'll collect her in my car or I'll wheel her there. I don't know if this will actually happen but we won't lose hope. What else is there to live for?
> 
> Then...went to see Karen because she said she'd been poorly in the night, and they thought she might have to go in hospital. We had a cup of chocolate and a good bit gossip. She's good for me. I'm blessed.
> 
> I'm going to have my ice lolly and catch up. Hope to talk soon.


You are blessed because you are a blessing to so many people.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No viewers tomorrow they have cancelled due to having an offer accepted on another house. xx


Aarrgggghhhhh!!! My deepest condolences, so sorry love and I assume you've heard nothing from any of the others? Xxxx


----------



## jinx

How are you feeling? Is the pain less? So sorry you are suffering all this time.


SaxonLady said:


> I won't know for at least a week. My Dr asked for the x-ray, so he has to see it first.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh well, if we're name dropping, DH's sister taught Orlando Bloome. xx


Where shall I start? Tea with the Queen? With a couple of thousand others. My youngest brother was at Cambridge with Prince Charles. They didn't get on. I've met lots of famous people but none of them remember me. I know and love all of you. Now that's important!


----------



## jinx

I use to be a normal person. That was before my grand daughter died and I was not available to her that night.


SaxonLady said:


> You were out after dark!?!?!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Looking at the upside. At least you were notified. You did not waste any more time on them. You were wise to let the cleaning go until tomorrow.


True and I won't be doing any tomorrow either, I can live with how it is. Not sure I would look at other houses if I'd found one I liked enough to put an offer in. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> You are blessed because you are a blessing to so many people.


17.30 has it come yet? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Aarrgggghhhhh!!! My deepest condolences, so sorry love and I assume you've heard nothing from any of the others? Xxxx


Nope not a whisper. xxxx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> How are you feeling? Is the pain less? So sorry you are suffering all this time.


It is either slightly less painful or I am getting used to it. DH says it's because the weather is warming up a bit. He could be right.

1733 and still no parcel...


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Where shall I start? Tea with the Queen? With a couple of thousand others. My youngest brother was at Cambridge with Prince Charles. They didn't get on. I've met lots of famous people but none of them remember me. I know and love all of you. Now that's important!


And we always remember you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> 17.30 has it come yet? xx


Ummm, NO.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Ummm, NO.


I'm off now. I'll let you know tomorrow if the parcel comes. Sorry about the suspense!


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening all, I've been to Whitby today with Lynn. We had fish and chips. I went looking for a cardigan. I saw a couple that I liked a bit but $25 was a lot to pay. Then we did the thrift shops and lo and behold scope had every piece of clothing for £1. There, on the rail, was a white half sleeved cardigan for spring for £1 so I bought it. I shall wash it then it's ready to wear. One lady in front of me in the queue purchased 7 items at $1 each she had a bag of bargains. Anyway she wouldn't pay a 5p bag to carry them in. Hahahahah. Then I bought a pork pie, but I'll have that for lunch tomorrow. I had cod and chips (fries) bread and butter, mushy peas, and a teapot of tea. Just like when we four sisters went to Whitby I thought about you and meant to take a photo but I forgot.

Lynn did exceptionally well, she got a few items and got Roy a pair of trousers for $1. A good days work. I called on the way home to have a coffee with marg then came home, took my washing in the house and settled down for the night. I find walking where I live quite hard because it's all banks, but Whitby is very level so I was fine....

Have a great night, I'll catch up.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful day. I would have enjoyed shopping at the thrift store with you. I love seeing the array of items one can find in thrift stores.


grandma susan said:


> Good evening all, I've been to Whitby today with Lynn. We had fish and chips. I went looking for a cardigan. I saw a couple that I liked a bit but $25 was a lot to pay. Then we did the thrift shops and lo and behold scope had every piece of clothing for £1. There, on the rail, was a white half sleeved cardigan for spring for £1 so I bought it. I shall wash it then it's ready to wear. One lady in front of me in the queue purchased 7 items at $1 each she had a bag of bargains. Anyway she wouldn't pay a 5p bag to carry them in. Hahahahah. Then I bought a pork pie, but I'll have that for lunch tomorrow. I had cod and chips (fries) bread and butter, mushy peas, and a teapot of tea. Just like when we four sisters went to Whitby I thought about you and meant to take a photo but I forgot.
> 
> Lynn did exceptionally well, she got a few items and got Roy a pair of trousers for $1. A good days work. I called on the way home to have a coffee with marg then came home, took my washing in the house and settled down for the night. I find walking where I live quite hard because it's all banks, but Whitby is very level so I was fine....
> 
> Have a great night, I'll catch up.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I use to be a normal person. That was before my grand daughter died and I was not available to her that night.


I have no witty answer to that one jinx, just can't imagine the pain.......... :sm03: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I have no witty answer to that one jinx, just can't imagine the pain.......... :sm03: xxxx


That's a lot to carry around. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all, I've been to Whitby today with Lynn. We had fish and chips. I went looking for a cardigan. I saw a couple that I liked a bit but $25 was a lot to pay. Then we did the thrift shops and lo and behold scope had every piece of clothing for £1. There, on the rail, was a white half sleeved cardigan for spring for £1 so I bought it. I shall wash it then it's ready to wear. One lady in front of me in the queue purchased 7 items at $1 each she had a bag of bargains. Anyway she wouldn't pay a 5p bag to carry them in. Hahahahah. Then I bought a pork pie, but I'll have that for lunch tomorrow. I had cod and chips (fries) bread and butter, mushy peas, and a teapot of tea. Just like when we four sisters went to Whitby I thought about you and meant to take a photo but I forgot.
> 
> Lynn did exceptionally well, she got a few items and got Roy a pair of trousers for $1. A good days work. I called on the way home to have a coffee with marg then came home, took my washing in the house and settled down for the night. I find walking where I live quite hard because it's all banks, but Whitby is very level so I was fine....
> 
> Have a great night, I'll catch up.


Well done on the bargains, love the charity shops in Whitby!!! xxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him, what a lovely 'sweet' thought!! How are you feeling now luv? xxxxx


Still pretty sick. .. It's better than ugly sick but not much LOL!????????


----------



## linkan

I care not who knows who..or who has met who. 
All of you are part of my family circle. And i love you all.

NOW.... That being said, if any of you at any time want to bring in a certain celebrity or two.. I would just like it to be known that we could all use a little Andrew Lincoln and Norman Reedus or even Jeffrey Dean Morgan in our lives.... Just saying... Aaandreeew Lincoln ... He left my show but i still love him !????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> I care not who knows who..or who has met who.
> All of you are part of my family circle. And i love you all.
> 
> NOW.... That being said, if any of you at any time want to bring in a certain celebrity or two.. I would just like it to be known that we could all use a little Andrew Lincoln and Norman Reedus or even Jeffrey Dean Morgan in our lives.... Just saying... Aaandreeew Lincoln ... He left my show but i still love him !????????


Oh dear, haven't heard of any of them, but I do lead a sheltered life. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening all, I've been to Whitby today with Lynn. We had fish and chips. I went looking for a cardigan. I saw a couple that I liked a bit but $25 was a lot to pay. Then we did the thrift shops and lo and behold scope had every piece of clothing for £1. There, on the rail, was a white half sleeved cardigan for spring for £1 so I bought it. I shall wash it then it's ready to wear. One lady in front of me in the queue purchased 7 items at $1 each she had a bag of bargains. Anyway she wouldn't pay a 5p bag to carry them in. Hahahahah. Then I bought a pork pie, but I'll have that for lunch tomorrow. I had cod and chips (fries) bread and butter, mushy peas, and a teapot of tea. Just like when we four sisters went to Whitby I thought about you and meant to take a photo but I forgot.
> 
> Lynn did exceptionally well, she got a few items and got Roy a pair of trousers for $1. A good days work. I called on the way home to have a coffee with marg then came home, took my washing in the house and settled down for the night. I find walking where I live quite hard because it's all banks, but Whitby is very level so I was fine....
> 
> Have a great night, I'll catch up.


Sounds like a really lovely day. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you mean 4 weeks? xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That's what I was thinking! :sm23: :sm23: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> No viewers tomorrow they have cancelled due to having an offer accepted on another house. xx


Darn!!!! :sm26: :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Darn!!!! :sm26: :sm25: xxxooo


Well we've been here before but the people who want our house have sold theirs (again) so maybe, just maybe ................ xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I use to be a normal person. That was before my grand daughter died and I was not available to her that night.


I have no words other than I am truly sorry! Many comforting hugs and much love to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've been here before but the people who want our house have sold theirs (again) so maybe, just maybe ................ xx


Fingers still crossed!!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It's only my reversing beepers that save me from doing that all the time, wish I had some on the front too when I'm trying to parallel park - I can't do that either!! xxx!!


I need a sensor that tells me I'm getting to close I have a feeling if it had been the Highlander (thank goodness it wasn't) it would have let me know it sure tries to tell me how to drive any other time!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I wish those things would stop jumping out behind you and hitting the car. Very frustrating.for sure.


You and me both I think it's time to revisit the eye doctor I don't think he has address my depth perception issue lately as I feel like I am bumping into everything!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Me neither, I have reduced grown men to weeping hysterics at my attempts to reverse in a straight-ish line!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


Yeah me too and what would have made it worse was if I had done it earlier when I was being watched by my bil and mil they were making me nervous then!!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I'm the same way -- if I can avoid backing up, I do! xxxooo


I try to but I didn't want to get stuck in the mud so I had to back up normally I back up a short distance and turn around to go the rest of the way down our very crooked long driveway!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The newer cars will parallel park for you. Although letting a car do that makes me nervous.


What happens if it hits a car would it still be your fault I can just see pleading that one to the officer "It was the car officer I swear it"


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Better than being stuck in "Groundhog Day"


Maybe if I was stuck in Groundhog Day for awhile I would figure out how to drive backwards!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> I sounds like you need to find a country lane and practise backing up. Our old lane worked for me.
> Sorry it was the same taillight that was already fixed.


Our driveway is kind of a country lane!


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, haven't heard of any of them, but I do lead a sheltered life. xx


You are definitely missing out.. Here's all three..


----------



## linkan

binkbrice said:


> Our driveway is kind of a country lane!


Your driveway needs to be widened and the trees cut back on a regular basis.


----------



## jollypolly

binkbrice said:


> Okay I have a dilemma should I change the colors to match the body and have 12 ends to weave in or should I just let the sleeves be mismatched


I saw on tv they lay the end over the needle and knit over the tail as they begin so it's hidden as you knit about 6-8 stitches so there isn't any tail to weave in at the end. Maybe they demo it on YouTube. Nice colors.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Susan, you were probably needed some rest, and that is your body's way of telling you to take a break! xoxoxo


Glad your tv was ok. You are so nice so nice comes to you. Take a pause til you are past the episode. Helping you must have given him a good feeling too.


----------



## jollypolly

linkan said:


> You are definitely missing out.. Here's all three..


Eye candy!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, haven't heard of any of them, but I do lead a sheltered life. xx


What you don't watch the walking dead! Just kidding Andrew Lincoln is a doll his accent is adorable!


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> You are definitely missing out.. Here's all three..


Aaawwwww love them all!


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> I use to be a normal person. That was before my grand daughter died and I was not available to her that night.


For me, knowing what I preferred was so much better than what occurred brings me some relief. I once wanted to drive my dear friend to be with her brother the night he died but the storm was so intense we couldn't make it and I had the flu sooo bad. We can only do what we can. I'm sorry for your pain.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> She is more isolated than myself, no teens. I did find someone to clear the snow with a loader as who know's when highways will get the chance. There's only 2 houses on the road, one would think they could lift their blades in front of the driveways, that would help a lot.


One think that it would be much better if the roads were cleared each day, especially if there are heavy snow falls over night,
then if people need to getout for appointments,
or other important things, then they are able to get to these things.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> If it made them pay attention to you, then good work.


They actually asked me about it, because they thought I looked like him. I still don't see any resemblance between him & and myself.????????


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Well we've been here before but the people who want our house have sold theirs (again) so maybe, just maybe ................ xx


Hope this is it for you. I know you have dealt with this situation long enough. Eyes crossed for you.


----------



## jinx

Oh, is that what they look like. I do not think I was missing anything. I want to give them shave and shower and wash and iron their clothes.


linkan said:


> You are definitely missing out.. Here's all three..


----------



## jinx

jollypolly said:


> I saw on tv they lay the end over the needle and knit over the tail as they begin so it's hidden as you knit about 6-8 stitches so there isn't any tail to weave in at the end. Maybe they demo it on YouTube. Nice colors.


That sounds interesting. I can sort of picture it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have a hat rolled up in my pocket at all times. I also have "magic mitts" in my pockets regardless of the season.
> 
> :sm17:


so far, I haven't needed a hat, but that might be changing. I have made myself a couple of hats, just incase I do need them. I might need to make some hats for all of my girls, also!
We are watching the film "The Day After Tomorrow" now, & New York is frozen, but I suppose all of you have seen this film previously, so I will shut up now! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with your viewers. Enjoy your time until they come.
> Iâve got a 3 hour car ride before I can touch my knitting.


That looks like plenty, We had 2 cases for both of us, for 3 weeks, but we ended up going home with 3 cases. ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

binkbrice said:


> I need a sensor that tells me I'm getting to close I have a feeling if it had been the Highlander (thank goodness it wasn't) it would have let me know it sure tries to tell me how to drive any other time!


DH's car is like that, tells you if you're getting too close to the car in front, tells you when they have moved off, tells you if you stray over a white line and bleeps sometimes and we don't even know what it is on about. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> You are definitely missing out.. Here's all three..


Oh dear, they do nothing for me, sorry, a good shave might help. xx :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Hope this is it for you. I know you have dealt with this situation long enough. Eyes crossed for you.


Have just found out their buyers have a mortgage in place ready and their buyers are cash buyers, so a small chain. I think it is now up to the solicitors to pull their fingers out. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh, is that what they look like. I do not think I was missing anything. I want to give them shave and shower and wash and iron their clothes.


Ha ha we think alike. xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a cloudy Wales Nothing planned for today now our viewers have pulled out so will watch snooker and knit this afternoon. Done a sausage casserole for dinner which will do for tomorrow as well so hopefully an easy weekend in limbo again. Enjoy yours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a misty Surrey, waiting for the sun to come through. Temperature reached 13oc yesterday.

Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday, some of the ladies do beautiful beading so intricate and tiny.

Have to make some marmalade this week end and then sort out some dorset buttons for a workshop I am running Monday morning.

Happy Saturday everyone and happy half term Rebecca. xxx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just found out their buyers have a mortgage in place ready and their buyers are cash buyers, so a small chain. I think it is now up to the solicitors to pull their fingers out. xx :sm16:


Sounding good. Hard to not get too excited. The smaller the chain the better.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey, waiting for the sun to come through. Temperature reached 13oc yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday, some of the ladies do beautiful beading so intricate and tiny.
> 
> Have to make some marmalade this week end and then sort out some dorset buttons for a workshop I am running Monday morning.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and happy half term Rebecca. xxx


Happy Saturday to you. I love your dorset buttons. Hope you will have some new ones to share.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Sounding good. Hard to not get too excited. The smaller the chain the better.


Actually very easy not to get excited, been here too many times before, get contracts signed and deposit in the bank and then I'll be yelling from the roof-tops. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> What happens if it hits a car would it still be your fault I can just see pleading that one to the officer "It was the car officer I swear it"


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, is that what they look like. I do not think I was missing anything. I want to give them shave and shower and wash and iron their clothes.


I'm sorry to say that I agree with you there jinx, but Linky and Binky are much younger than I so maybe different tastes in guys?!! Andrew Lincoln has been in many British dramas, including the film Love Actually, where he was very smart and tidy and very good looking back then!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> DH's car is like that, tells you if you're getting too close to the car in front, tells you when they have moved off, tells you if you stray over a white line and bleeps sometimes and we don't even know what it is on about. xx


My car beeps occasionally, for no apparent reason and I'm going "WHAT???!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just found out their buyers have a mortgage in place ready and their buyers are cash buyers, so a small chain. I think it is now up to the solicitors to pull their fingers out. xx :sm16:


Oh my, holding my breath now as well as crossing everything!!! You could make Norfolk for April yet!!xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a slightly overcast London, I think we are supposed to get 11'C today but it's gone above that already!

I was planning a trip to the shops in another town as they have an offer on a supplement I take but just had a call from DD to say she has to take her partner to the hospital as he had a fall a couple of days ago and thinks he may have broken some ribs as he is now in a lot of pain. So, the kids are on their way over here by bus so sorry for my SIL but happy for me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Have a good one everybody! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh my, holding my breath now as well as crossing everything!!! You could make Norfolk for April yet!!xxxxx


I should keep breathing if I were you, too many things have gone wrong before and I don't want you keeling over. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually very easy not to get excited, been here too many times before, get contracts signed and deposit in the bank and then I'll be yelling from the roof-tops. xx


We'll be right there with you yelling and dancing along.


----------



## Barn-dweller

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be right there with you yelling and dancing along.


We'll have a cyber party. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EST and -8’C (18’F). It is snowing. When we drove in last night is was snowing and blowing with whiteouts. I’m glad I wasn’t driving. One of the teams arrived after 10pm, driving in white.
The “barn” is quite nice, with an open area at the front and two halls of bedrooms with 2 beds each. The beds are VERY high. The fireplace is gone, but the heating has been improved. There is a loft with lots of couches and a big screen TV and there is a book room at the back where I spent the evening with a couple ladies who wanted to knit not watch curling. This used to be a school for wayward rich girls. When they were sent to “the farm”, this was the place. 
It’s still snowing but the wind from yesterday has died down. The drifts around the barn are halfway up the windows.

ETA: I’d post a picture but the wifi is not loading it.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly overcast London, I think we are supposed to get 11'C today but it's gone above that already!
> 
> I was planning a trip to the shops in another town as they have an offer on a supplement I take but just had a call from DD to say she has to take her partner to the hospital as he had a fall a couple of days ago and thinks he may have broken some ribs as he is now in a lot of pain. So, the kids are on their way over here by bus so sorry for my SIL but happy for me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Have a good one everybody! xxxx


Have fun with the kids.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey, waiting for the sun to come through. Temperature reached 13oc yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday, some of the ladies do beautiful beading so intricate and tiny.
> 
> Have to make some marmalade this week end and then sort out some dorset buttons for a workshop I am running Monday morning.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and happy half term Rebecca. xxx


Happy Saturday.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Wales Nothing planned for today now our viewers have pulled out so will watch snooker and knit this afternoon. Done a sausage casserole for dinner which will do for tomorrow as well so hopefully an easy weekend in limbo again. Enjoy yours. xx


Enjoy your easy day, despite the viewers.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EST and -8'C (18'F). It is snowing. When we drove in last night is was snowing and blowing with whiteouts. I'm glad I wasn't driving. One of the teams arrived after 10pm, driving in white.
> The "barn" is quite nice, with an open area at the front and two halls of bedrooms with 2 beds each. The beds are VERY high. The fireplace is gone, but the heating has been improved. There is a loft with lots of couches and a big screen TV and there is a book room at the back where I spent the evening with a couple ladies who wanted to knit not watch curling. This used to be a school for wayward rich girls. When they were sent to "the farm", this was the place.
> It's still snowing but the wind from yesterday has died down. The drifts around the barn are halfway up the windows.
> 
> ETA: I'd post a picture but the wifi is not loading it.


Oh dear, you might get snowed in for a week or so, wouldn't that be terrible? xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx

We know she has enough packed to last her a week or more. Stay safe.


Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, you might get snowed in for a week or so, wouldn't that be terrible? xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just found out their buyers have a mortgage in place ready and their buyers are cash buyers, so a small chain. I think it is now up to the solicitors to pull their fingers out. xx :sm16:


Oh, I hope they do that!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually very easy not to get excited, been here too many times before, get contracts signed and deposit in the bank and then I'll be yelling from the roof-tops. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a slightly overcast London, I think we are supposed to get 11'C today but it's gone above that already!
> 
> I was planning a trip to the shops in another town as they have an offer on a supplement I take but just had a call from DD to say she has to take her partner to the hospital as he had a fall a couple of days ago and thinks he may have broken some ribs as he is now in a lot of pain. So, the kids are on their way over here by bus so sorry for my SIL but happy for me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Have a good one everybody! xxxx


Enjoy your time with the GKs, but very sorry your SIL is in so much pain. I hope they get it figured out soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have a cyber party. xx :sm24:


Yes!!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EST and -8'C (18'F). It is snowing. When we drove in last night is was snowing and blowing with whiteouts. I'm glad I wasn't driving. One of the teams arrived after 10pm, driving in white.
> The "barn" is quite nice, with an open area at the front and two halls of bedrooms with 2 beds each. The beds are VERY high. The fireplace is gone, but the heating has been improved. There is a loft with lots of couches and a big screen TV and there is a book room at the back where I spent the evening with a couple ladies who wanted to knit not watch curling. This used to be a school for wayward rich girls. When they were sent to "the farm", this was the place.
> It's still snowing but the wind from yesterday has died down. The drifts around the barn are halfway up the windows.
> 
> ETA: I'd post a picture but the wifi is not loading it.


The drive there doesn't sound like a lot of fun, but the location sounds lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. Still chilly here -- around 33F, but no new snow. Maybe a bit of rain today, though. I'm heading downtown later this morning to meet up with a friend for lunch. Haven't seen her in years, so will be great to catch up! I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> My car beeps occasionally, for no apparent reason and I'm going "WHAT???!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The Highlander beeps at me if I try drift lanes or if I am shifting lanes without a signal, they should really go over all these beeps with you when you buy the new cars so you know what is going on, and it took us forever to figure out how to make the high beams work you have to push a button on the dash and then they will stay on but if a car is coming at you the turn themselves off!


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Yes!!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo
> 
> Definitely! :sm02:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Well done on the bargains, love the charity shops in Whitby!!! xxx


I just love Whitby. 'Our' fish and chip shop was on telly last night. I drooled!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Surrey, waiting for the sun to come through. Temperature reached 13oc yesterday.
> 
> Had fun at the craft cafe yesterday, some of the ladies do beautiful beading so intricate and tiny.
> 
> Have to make some marmalade this week end and then sort out some dorset buttons for a workshop I am running Monday morning.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone and happy half term Rebecca. xxx


Yeah. Happy half term Rebecca!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll have a cyber party. xx :sm24:


A real one in April.


----------



## SaxonLady

Re Parcel:

Apparently (and I say that with real scepticism) the driver couldn't deliver as the numbering in the address were wrong. I sent the seller the label, so I know it's accurate. The parcel went back to Newhaven at 1717 supposedly. The firm is now closed until Monday. .......... unbelievable. 

NB. I know Americans spell scepticism with a K, but we don't.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EST and -8'C (18'F). It is snowing. When we drove in last night is was snowing and blowing with whiteouts. I'm glad I wasn't driving. One of the teams arrived after 10pm, driving in white.
> The "barn" is quite nice, with an open area at the front and two halls of bedrooms with 2 beds each. The beds are VERY high. The fireplace is gone, but the heating has been improved. There is a loft with lots of couches and a big screen TV and there is a book room at the back where I spent the evening with a couple ladies who wanted to knit not watch curling. This used to be a school for wayward rich girls. When they were sent to "the farm", this was the place.
> It's still snowing but the wind from yesterday has died down. The drifts around the barn are halfway up the windows.
> 
> ETA: I'd post a picture but the wifi is not loading it.


Sounds wonderful. Have a great time. Luv n hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> A real one in April.


Yes. Did you get my e-mail this time?xx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:29 am EST and -8'C (18'F). It is snowing. When we drove in last night is was snowing and blowing with whiteouts. I'm glad I wasn't driving. One of the teams arrived after 10pm, driving in white.
> The "barn" is quite nice, with an open area at the front and two halls of bedrooms with 2 beds each. The beds are VERY high. The fireplace is gone, but the heating has been improved. There is a loft with lots of couches and a big screen TV and there is a book room at the back where I spent the evening with a couple ladies who wanted to knit not watch curling. This used to be a school for wayward rich girls. When they were sent to "the farm", this was the place.
> It's still snowing but the wind from yesterday has died down. The drifts around the barn are halfway up the windows.
> 
> ETA: I'd post a picture but the wifi is not loading it.


That all sounds wonderful, enjoy the break!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time with the GKs, but very sorry your SIL is in so much pain. I hope they get it figured out soon. xxxooo


Thanks Pam. Apparently he has some broken ribs and is having a scan but they have found no sinister cause for the passing out, which is a great relief. Kids staying the night now, it's an ill wind!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> The Highlander beeps at me if I try drift lanes or if I am shifting lanes without a signal, they should really go over all these beeps with you when you buy the new cars so you know what is going on, and it took us forever to figure out how to make the high beams work you have to push a button on the dash and then they will stay on but if a car is coming at you the turn themselves off!


Things are getting so sophisticated in cars now. I really like simple but quite like a few of the 'extras'!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. Apparently he has some broken ribs and is having a scan but they have found no sinister cause for the passing out, which is a great relief. Kids staying the night now, it's an ill wind!!! xxxx


That is a huge relief! Enjoy your kids time! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls,I got my new phone today and I haven't a clue about it. It's bigger than my old one. Seemingly, I've had my old one for five years, so I've got a better contract. But I'll get to know this one I suppose.

I'm at Stephens and we've had a great big discussion all of us on mediums. I've come to bed cos I can't stand it any more. Roll on tomorrow, love you all.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> You are blessed because you are a blessing to so many people.


Aww love you my saxy xx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I use to be a normal person. That was before my grand daughter died and I was not available to her that night.


My dear jinx, I'm so sad for you. Sometimes that's just the way things are. Love you.????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Oh, is that what they look like. I do not think I was missing anything. I want to give them shave and shower and wash and iron their clothes.


Oh honey i don't mind rough and scruffy when it looks like that. LOL????????????


----------



## linkan

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, they do nothing for me, sorry, a good shave might help. xx :sm12:


They had to look a certain way for a post apocalyptic world. The show "the walking dead" it's done off of a comic book series but done soooooo well !
A more toned down version of Mr.Lincoln


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> They had to look a certain way for a post apocalyptic world. The show "the walking dead" it's done off of a comic book series but done soooooo well !
> A more toned down version of Mr.Lincoln


Still needs a shave. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Still needs a shave. xx :sm23: :sm23:


And his tie is crooked.:sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> And his tie is crooked.:sm02:


We obviously are not impressed. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> They had to look a certain way for a post apocalyptic world. The show "the walking dead" it's done off of a comic book series but done soooooo well !
> A more toned down version of Mr.Lincoln


Angela, I like 'em rough and tough and hairy too. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> Re Parcel:
> 
> Apparently (and I say that with real scepticism) the driver couldn't deliver as the numbering in the address were wrong. I sent the seller the label, so I know it's accurate. The parcel went back to Newhaven at 1717 supposedly. The firm is now closed until Monday. .......... unbelievable.
> 
> NB. I know Americans spell scepticism with a K, but we don't.


It's enough to drive one crazy.. :sm19:


----------



## Islander

Sunny and mild day here. Another snow front coming for the new week, 15 inches or more depending where you live here..ugh. :sm22:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Sunny and mild day here. Another snow front coming for the new week, 15 inches or more depending where you live here..ugh. :sm22:


Ugh is right. :sm13: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> And his tie is crooked.:sm02:


I didn't notice it for his eyes and the mischief I know he gets up to with Norman Reedus they are some wonderful funny guys!!


----------



## linkan

Islander said:


> Angela, I like 'em rough and tough and hairy too. :sm02: :sm24:


Yeeeeah , i guess I'm not the kind of girl that likes a toooo clean cut guy. 
Rough tough and muscled.. Like hon hon !????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a cloudy Wales. Dinner just needs heating up so will settle down this afternoon with my knitting and watch the snooker final, ditto this evening with a break in the middle to watch Call the Midwife. Such a lazy day, who cares. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That is a huge relief! Enjoy your kids time! :sm01: xxxooo


He's texted Liv this morning to say he's very sore but managing! Will take them home at lunchtime. It's been great to have them here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> They had to look a certain way for a post apocalyptic world. The show "the walking dead" it's done off of a comic book series but done soooooo well !
> A more toned down version of Mr.Lincoln


Yep, that's how I remember him, much better!! I do get that they had to look the part but never watched it, too scar for me!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from another beautiful sunny spring day in Surrey. I have a load of crocus and snowdrops out in the garden.

Yesterday I got all the fruit cut and soaked for the marmalade and I shall make it today. Then I am going to sit and weave.

Hope that those of you that have been poorly are feeling better.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. x


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another beautiful sunny spring day in Surrey. I have a load of crocus and snowdrops out in the garden.
> 
> Yesterday I got all the fruit cut and soaked for the marmalade and I shall make it today. Then I am going to sit and weave.
> 
> Hope that those of you that have been poorly are feeling better.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. x


Good morning, the sun has deserted us and it's quite damp outside. Haven't seen any of my crocus yet but the primroses are out. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales. Dinner just needs heating up so will settle down this afternoon with my knitting and watch the snooker final, ditto this evening with a break in the middle to watch Call the Midwife. Such a lazy day, who cares. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Morning. Your Sunday sounds peaceful. Mine will be the same, I hope.
I also like Call the Midwife. I have to wait for the shows to make it to netflix. I wonder how people can binge watch those programs. After one episode I have had enough.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> He's texted Liv this morning to say he's very sore but managing! Will take them home at lunchtime. It's been great to have them here!! xxxx


I hope he heals completely and quickly. Who won the monopoly game this time?


----------



## jinx

Happy Sunny Sunday to you. I will think of your beautiful spring day as I watch it snow.
What fruit are you putting in the marmalade? 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another beautiful sunny spring day in Surrey. I have a load of crocus and snowdrops out in the garden.
> 
> Yesterday I got all the fruit cut and soaked for the marmalade and I shall make it today. Then I am going to sit and weave.
> 
> Hope that those of you that have been poorly are feeling better.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. x


----------



## jinx

Speaking of Call the Wife, how are any of those clothes clean after hanging out and people walking and playing under them?


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I didn't know they were that inexpensive, shall have to look at one for my Mom with COPD. Is yours a reliable brand? Edited to say Good Evening! xoxo


I just use the sensor on my phone, but I do have to locate my BP machine, to keep a check on that little problem, but my BP seems to be starting to behave itself again.

I used to have very low BP, but as I got more stressed (and didn't realise), my BP gradually rose, to phenomenal & dangerous heights; so I had to go on Medication. Now, I have since learned how to relax, and to stop being such a high achiever (everything I did, had to be perfect.)???????????? Now I am just happy if I simply finish a project!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> No rain for us, but the icicles are starting to melt. Glad your outage was short Pam. xoxo


Now that is beautiful. With those icicles, you don't need to hang icicle lights at Christmas, just a backing light, to highlight them.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> I had to smile at my garden mascot today. :sm04:


I do like that little face, especially the smile! :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -15’C (5’F). Sunny morning without wind and snow. There was a beautiful pink sunrise over the snow.
A bunch of people went snowshoeing for over an hour yesterday. One lady fell over her snowshoes and was up to her elbows in snow before they rescued her. Not sure what is planned for today. 
We had the alpaca farmer come in with his yarn. Merino, alpaca, bamboo and cashmere. It would be rude not to buy some, so I got a mint green and a kelly green fingering skeins. 
A run was done to the LCBO store so we have plenty of wine. And I’ve only had to tink a few stitches.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Our snow and ice pellets and freezing rain turned to just freezing rain overnight and has now turned back to snow. It's supposed to stop sometime today. The school buses are all cancelled again. The kids are loving these snow days, the parents, not so much.
> I'm glad that your son was able to make you a path to civilization.


I have never heard of freezing rain before, would I be right in thinking that it is different to hail? I have seen plenty of that! :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I just use the sensor on my phone, but I do have to locate my BP machine, to keep a check on that little problem, but my BP seems to be starting to behave itself again.
> 
> I used to have very low BP, but as I got more stressed (and didn't realise), my BP gradually rose, to phenomenal & dangerous heights; so I had to go on Medication. Now, I have since learned how to relax, and to stop being such a high achiever (everything I did, had to be perfect.)???????????? Now I am just happy if I simply finish a project!!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


I've always had low blood pressure. When I'm stressed, I get up to normal.
I check my BP when I go to the pharmacy. Hasn't changed much.
It's always good to go with the flow.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have never heard of freezing rain before, would I be right in thinking that it is different to hail? I have seen plenty of that! :sm06:


It happens when the ground and stuff on the ground (like cars) are below freezing temperature but rain is falling from the sky. It freezes as soon as it touches anything on the ground, and starts accumulating. The longer the period of freezing rain, the thicker the accumulation.
Hail is when the rain freezes while still in the sky. Usually rising and falling through freezing and melting zones and getting bigger and bigger until it falls out of the sky.


----------



## jinx

Glad your outing is enjoyable. You only tinked a few stitches? How many stitches did you work, more than a few?


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Sunny morning without wind and snow. There was a beautiful pink sunrise over the snow.
> A bunch of people went snowshoeing for over an hour yesterday. One lady fell over her snowshoes and was up to her elbows in snow before they rescued her. Not sure what is planned for today.
> We had the alpaca farmer come in with his yarn. Merino, alpaca, bamboo and cashmere. It would be rude not to buy some, so I got a mint green and a kelly green fingering skeins.
> A run was done to the LCBO store so we have plenty of wine. And I've only had to tink a few stitches.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that your power was restored. Some people to the west of Toronto still have their power out due to the ice accumulations.
> You might as well use up that firewood. I don't think it will do you much good in Arizona.


The wood would only be handy for a wood fired BBQ, or a bonfire night in the cooler weather!???????? I pretty much know what your weather will be like, once you move; & I hope you don't have too much trouble getting acclimatised to the change! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

The wifi keeps timing out. I’ve had to reset a number of times. It’s annoying.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Glad your outing is enjoyable. You only tinked a few stitches? How many stitches did you work, more than a few?


Cast on 2 at a time socks, only have the toes done at the moment. A couple of inches of pink featherweight Cardi. A few rows of short rows and mosaic on Ceciliana shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Now that is beautiful. With those icicles, you don't need to hang icicle lights at Christmas, just a backing light, to highlight them.


The resort has a coloured laser light that plays on the snow. We couldn't see it the first night because the snow was blowing too much.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Cast on 2 at a time socks, only have the toes done at the moment. A couple of inches of pink featherweight Cardi. A few rows of short rows and mosaic on Ceciliana shawl.


Impressive. Do not let any items behind when you leave. Make sure your 19 bags have everything in that you came with
:sm02: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Your Sunday sounds peaceful. Mine will be the same, I hope.
> I also like Call the Midwife. I have to wait for the shows to make it to netflix. I wonder how people can binge watch those programs. After one episode I have had enough.


The big TV here is tuned to curling all the time. I had enough after one game especially with all the commentary. I left for the book room.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, the sun has deserted us and it's quite damp outside. Haven't seen any of my crocus yet but the primroses are out. xx


Flowers! You have flowers! We do have some spring birds returned early. We even saw a large flock of turkeys on the way up here.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another beautiful sunny spring day in Surrey. I have a load of crocus and snowdrops out in the garden.
> 
> Yesterday I got all the fruit cut and soaked for the marmalade and I shall make it today. Then I am going to sit and weave.
> 
> Hope that those of you that have been poorly are feeling better.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. x


Happy Sunday to you too.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> He's texted Liv this morning to say he's very sore but managing! Will take them home at lunchtime. It's been great to have them here!! xxxx


It's good that you are close enough to take them in an emergency.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Wales. Dinner just needs heating up so will settle down this afternoon with my knitting and watch the snooker final, ditto this evening with a break in the middle to watch Call the Midwife. Such a lazy day, who cares. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


Have a lovely, peaceful day.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Very enthusiastic but a very impulsive person, wanted it there and then, but will see when she's gone away and thought about it for a while. Not holding my breath. xx





nitz8catz said:


> I hope her enthusiasm continues and ends with something concrete.


So do I Jacki, or the other interested party give a current offer, that is *HIGHLY* appropriate *AND* acceptable!????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Sunny and mild day here. Another snow front coming for the new week, 15 inches or more depending where you live here..ugh. :sm22:


Hopefully that estimate was from "The Weather Network". They are always wrong about amounts. I hope most of it passes you by.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls,I got my new phone today and I haven't a clue about it. It's bigger than my old one. Seemingly, I've had my old one for five years, so I've got a better contract. But I'll get to know this one I suppose.
> 
> I'm at Stephens and we've had a great big discussion all of us on mediums. I've come to bed cos I can't stand it any more. Roll on tomorrow, love you all.


All the phones are getting bigger. My work phone is so big, it just barely fits in my pocket, and forget about holding it to your ear for a call. Most of the people at work keep it on speakerphone and just hold it in their hand. Other people got a Bluetooth headphone with theirs.
It's great that you got a better contract.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday to you. I will think of your beautiful spring day as I watch it snow.
> What fruit are you putting in the marmalade?


Its seville orange marmalade. Quite a bitter orange but makes the best marmalade. .
Will go and take a photo of flowers in a minute xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Things are getting so sophisticated in cars now. I really like simple but quite like a few of the 'extras'!! xxxx


They want the self-driving cars here. The government figures there will be less accidents when people with emotions aren't behind the wheel. They're probably right.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam. Apparently he has some broken ribs and is having a scan but they have found no sinister cause for the passing out, which is a great relief. Kids staying the night now, it's an ill wind!!! xxxx


Sorry about the broken ribs, but glad that it wasn't anything worse.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> I just love Whitby. 'Our' fish and chip shop was on telly last night. I drooled!


The fish and chips store in my Whitby was closed on Thursday. There was a sign in the window that a chain restaurant was coming soon. I hope it doesn't change the fish and chips.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> The Highlander beeps at me if I try drift lanes or if I am shifting lanes without a signal, they should really go over all these beeps with you when you buy the new cars so you know what is going on, and it took us forever to figure out how to make the high beams work you have to push a button on the dash and then they will stay on but if a car is coming at you the turn themselves off!


I wish more cars here had that. Especially pickup trucks.


----------



## PurpleFi

Flowers at the top of the garden


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We know she has enough packed to last her a week or more. Stay safe.


Yes,

:sm12: :

But I forgot the can opener.


----------



## nitz8catz

I’m going to sign off now. The breakfast crew is frying mushrooms for the omelettes. And they smell wonderful. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> All the phones are getting bigger. My work phone is so big, it just barely fits in my pocket, and forget about holding it to your ear for a call. Most of the people at work keep it on speakerphone and just hold it in their hand. Other people got a Bluetooth headphone with theirs.
> It's great that you got a better contract.


I chose the smallest smart phone I could get. I do not need a huge screen. I see the kids lay their phones down on the counter, table, desk etc. They have the bigger screens, but do not have pockets big enough to hold the larger screen. Always hold it away from my ear to use it.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Sunny morning without wind and snow. There was a beautiful pink sunrise over the snow.
> A bunch of people went snowshoeing for over an hour yesterday. One lady fell over her snowshoes and was up to her elbows in snow before they rescued her. Not sure what is planned for today.
> We had the alpaca farmer come in with his yarn. Merino, alpaca, bamboo and cashmere. It would be rude not to buy some, so I got a mint green and a kelly green fingering skeins.
> A run was done to the LCBO store so we have plenty of wine. And I've only had to tink a few stitches.


Sounds as if you are having a wonderful time. Xxx


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You are a brave person. I have a Cardi with striped sleeves that I tried to match the sleeves to the body. Those sleeves still aren't done.
> I have another Cardi that the pattern didn't match any of the stripes, and that one still isn't done either. I just don't like stripes!
> 
> I'm sure you will get your's done, and all the ends woven in. :sm24:


I began making a stripey Surprise Jacket, a few years, with some of the ladies in our group, & some other ladies, but I have now undone it, not because of the stripes, but it made me look like the Hunch back of Notre Dame (in my opinion), and will probably use that yarn for a stripey, hooded cardigan for DGD3, as she has requested one of those. Once the small blanket is complete, I will get the necessary measurements, and use the Surprise Jacket pattern, to make the cardi for her, and I just hope she will like it!????


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Sunny morning without wind and snow. There was a beautiful pink sunrise over the snow.
> A bunch of people went snowshoeing for over an hour yesterday. One lady fell over her snowshoes and was up to her elbows in snow before they rescued her. Not sure what is planned for today.
> We had the alpaca farmer come in with his yarn. Merino, alpaca, bamboo and cashmere. It would be rude not to buy some, so I got a mint green and a kelly green fingering skeins.
> A run was done to the LCBO store so we have plenty of wine. And I've only had to tink a few stitches.


Sounds though it is great, well done being so polite and purchasing some yarn. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> They want the self-driving cars here. The government figures there will be less accidents when people with emotions aren't behind the wheel. They're probably right.


I think there are a lot of pluses and minuses with self driving cars. I have read of accidents being caused because the self driving car zigged when it should have zagged. Also drivers are to keep their mind on driving and often they are not paying one bit of attention to the road.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Very pretty and they'll keep the hands warm nicely.
> I need to make some fingerless mitts. I've had the need for fingers to work buttons in cold weather.


I have been asked to make DD4, & her girls some fingerless gloves/mittens, and I have accepted, but I will make the ones that have the little hood that opens, so that they can still do things, without having to take of their gloves. I just hope I don't take too long, so that they will be able to wear them for at least one winter!????????????


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Its seville orange marmalade. Quite a bitter orange but makes the best marmalade. .
> Will go and take a photo of flowers in a minute xxx


?
Your pictures are lovely. Usually at this time of year we have sprouts in the flower bed. This year we have more than a foot of snow covering the bed.
I thought it might be orange marmalade you were making. You made it last year?


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> Sunny and mild day here. Another snow front coming for the new week, 15 inches or more depending where you live here..ugh. :sm22:


We had that storm last week. Sorry you are now getting it. We are only suppose to get 5 inches today. Problem is snow banks are getting very tall. Now much place to put the new snow
:sm03: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Today is random acts of kindness day. A day to over and above kindness we show to others. It does not have to involve money. Sometimes just a smile is an act of kindness.....


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Hope Donna is ok. Enjoy your fish and chips. Hope Stirling Moss isn't driving the bus. Xx


From me also xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Sunny morning without wind and snow. There was a beautiful pink sunrise over the snow.
> A bunch of people went snowshoeing for over an hour yesterday. One lady fell over her snowshoes and was up to her elbows in snow before they rescued her. Not sure what is planned for today.
> We had the alpaca farmer come in with his yarn. Merino, alpaca, bamboo and cashmere. It would be rude not to buy some, so I got a mint green and a kelly green fingering skeins.
> A run was done to the LCBO store so we have plenty of wine. And I've only had to tink a few stitches.


Sounds like such a fun time! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Canada's food guide was changed last year to reduce the amount of meat, substituting plant-based proteins. What I thought unusual, is the guide recommended not eating alone.


The majority of people, who live alone, quite often do not eat properly, especially as they get older. Even tho they might be excellent at making good meals; not many people enjoy cooking for one, and the like eating alone even less, I think it heightens their loneliness, especially if they are alone because their partner died! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Today is random acts of kindness day. A day to over and above kindness we show to others. It does not have to involve money. Sometimes just a smile is an act of kindness.....


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Dh is so sweet. The only thing that could make this better is yarn lol.????????


You definitely have a good one there!????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I hope he heals completely and quickly. Who won the monopoly game this time?


Have a guess? Yep, it was Jake again _and_ he won at cards!! So lovely to have them here and sad they have now gone home but DSIL has been told there is no fracture of his ribs, yet he can feel a clicking sensation? The best thing to have come out of this is that he has now had a complete check over and all is as it should be. The doc reckons it was just standing up too quickly after getting out of bed, we've all done that, although maybe not to the point of fainting, just a bit of head-rush. DH did this once years ago, fainted on his way to the bathroom and ended up head first, halfway down the stairs, I just got to him in time to stop him sliding all the way down!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Me neither, I have reduced grown men to weeping hysterics at my attempts to reverse in a straight-ish line!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


I am very good at backing up, but it took DH quite a while to master that skill, and he still goes a bit crooked; but he hasn't hit anything yet!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Speaking of Call the Wife, how are any of those clothes clean after hanging out and people walking and playing under them?


Good point, apart from the air pollution we had back then with all the coal fires!! Unfortunately, it literally was the only way to get clothes dry, my mother-in -law would have called it 'clean dirt'!!!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my nuno felted flowers


They are very nice!????????


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:24 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Sunny morning without wind and snow. There was a beautiful pink sunrise over the snow.
> A bunch of people went snowshoeing for over an hour yesterday. One lady fell over her snowshoes and was up to her elbows in snow before they rescued her. Not sure what is planned for today.
> We had the alpaca farmer come in with his yarn. Merino, alpaca, bamboo and cashmere. It would be rude not to buy some, so I got a mint green and a kelly green fingering skeins.
> A run was done to the LCBO store so we have plenty of wine. And I've only had to tink a few stitches.


It sounds like paradise in the snow!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that you are close enough to take them in an emergency.


It is indeed and that they now get the bus on their own to get here, they are getting way too grown up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry about the broken ribs, but glad that it wasn't anything worse.


Not broken after all, thank goodness, but must be badly bruised as he is still in a lot of pain, poor thing!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Flowers at the top of the garden


Spring is definitely a-comin', lots of crocuses in full bloom on the roundabouts and verges near here!!xxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Have a guess? Yep, it was Jake again _and_ he won at cards!! So lovely to have them here and sad they have now gone home but DSIL has been told there is no fracture of his ribs, yet he can feel a clicking sensation? The best thing to have come out of this is that he has now had a complete check over and all is as it should be. The doc reckons it was just standing up too quickly after getting out of bed, we've all done that, although maybe not to the point of fainting, just a bit of head-rush. DH did this once years ago, fainted on his way to the bathroom and ended up head first, halfway down the stairs, I just got to him in time to stop him sliding all the way down!!


There are good and bad things in that situation. Good for a complete exam and good you got time with the grandchildren. Bad he is in pain.
I am missing seeing Flo and her family. Their vehicle is beyond fixing, $9,000.00. They are using her dads truck for him to get to work. Last Sunday Flo and the girls paid a visit. The truck has a back seat but all 4 children and two adults do not fit in. They are in a pickle right now.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Today is random acts of kindness day. A day to over and above kindness we show to others. It does not have to involve money. Sometimes just a smile is an act of kindness.....


Smiling at you sweetie!! 
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> There are good and bad things in that situation. Good for a complete exam and good you got time with the grandchildren. Bad he is in pain.
> I am missing seeing Flo and her family. Their vehicle is beyond fixing, $9,000.00. They are using her dads truck for him to get to work. Last Sunday Flo and the girls paid a visit. The truck has a back seat but all 4 children and two adults do not fit in. They are in a pickle right now.


Oh dear, that's bad news. I can just imagine how much you miss the visits and that's an awful lot of money to fix a car, they could buy a new one for that. Hope the situation is resolved soon and they can resume their visits to you and Mr W! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Smiling at you sweetie!!
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx[/quote.
> 
> Sending ???????????? and a ???? back to you.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> ?
> Your pictures are lovely. Usually at this time of year we have sprouts in the flower bed. This year we have more than a foot of snow covering the bed.
> I thought it might be orange marmalade you were making. You made it last year?


Yes I make the seville every Jan or Feb as the fruit is only avilable for a short season. I do make other marmalades throughout the year as well like 3 fruit and tangerine. Glad you liked the photos. xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I use to be a normal person. That was before my grand daughter died and I was not available to her that night.


That would have been very hard for you! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

My little garden is still recovering from last Autumn's big clear up so it doesn't look spectacular but here's what I have so far!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smiling at you sweetie!!
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: xxxx[/quote.
> 
> Sending ???????????? and a ???? back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24: Thank you!! xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> My little garden is still recovering from last Autumn's big clear up so it doesn't look spectacular but here's what I have so far!


It's a beautiful sight, both yours and Josephine's signs of spring. Everything is mostly still covered in many inches of snow! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I care not who knows who..or who has met who.
> All of you are part of my family circle. And i love you all.
> 
> NOW.... That being said, if any of you at any time want to bring in a certain celebrity or two.. I would just like it to be known that we could all use a little Andrew Lincoln and Norman Reedus or even Jeffrey Dean Morgan in our lives.... Just saying... Aaandreeew Lincoln ... He left my show but i still love him !????????
> 
> 
> 
> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, haven't heard of any of them, but I do lead a sheltered life. xx
> 
> 
> 
> I know none of these men either, and not even what shows they are in!????????
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> What you don't watch the walking dead! Just kidding Andrew Lincoln is a doll his accent is adorable!


I did watch that, but still don't recognise them!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. Your Sunday sounds peaceful. Mine will be the same, I hope.
> I also like Call the Midwife. I have to wait for the shows to make it to netflix. I wonder how people can binge watch those programs. After one episode I have had enough.


It is quite easy to binge watch a programme, especially if it is a favourite show.????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It happens when the ground and stuff on the ground (like cars) are below freezing temperature but rain is falling from the sky. It freezes as soon as it touches anything on the ground, and starts accumulating. The longer the period of freezing rain, the thicker the accumulation.
> Hail is when the rain freezes while still in the sky. Usually rising and falling through freezing and melting zones and getting bigger and bigger until it falls out of the sky.


Thanks for that, I knew what hail was, but not the freezing rain. xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> It is quite easy to binge watch a programme, especially if it is a favourite show.????????????


I have to read closed caption on most of my favorites because I do not understand proper English. Perhaps if I could do other activities, like knitting, while watching I would enjoy it more. I just signed up for Hulu streaming. They have commercials and I actually like that as it gives me a break to knit a row or two and gives my eyes a break. Yes, I can pause it, but I don't unless it is for something urgent.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The resort has a coloured laser light that plays on the snow. We couldn't see it the first night because the snow was blowing too much.


That would be so pretty!????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes. Did you get my e-mail this time?xx


Yes. No problem. I'm not missing it!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Aww love you my saxy xx


Love you too. I wish you were coming in April. Should I come and get you? I would.


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> They had to look a certain way for a post apocalyptic world. The show "the walking dead" it's done off of a comic book series but done soooooo well !
> A more toned down version of Mr.Lincoln


He looks half-drugged with those sleepy eyes.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Angela, I like 'em rough and tough and hairy too. :sm02: :sm24:


ONly if they're canine.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> It's enough to drive one crazy.. :sm19:


Yesterday (Sat) we got an email asking what we thought of their customer service. I replied in capitals, I'll say no more. Maybe it will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another beautiful sunny spring day in Surrey. I have a load of crocus and snowdrops out in the garden.
> 
> Yesterday I got all the fruit cut and soaked for the marmalade and I shall make it today. Then I am going to sit and weave.
> 
> Hope that those of you that have been poorly are feeling better.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. x


My daffodils are out


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> It is quite easy to binge watch a programme, especially if it is a favourite show.????????????


I'll say, I just got through 6 series of Orange is the New Black on Netflix but felt totally bereft when it finished!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Flowers at the top of the garden


Definitely spring.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I chose the smallest smart phone I could get. I do not need a huge screen. I see the kids lay their phones down on the counter, table, desk etc. They have the bigger screens, but do not have pockets big enough to hold the larger screen. Always hold it away from my ear to use it.


I always use the headset that comes with the phone, and my shorts, or long pants, of any kind must have pockets, or they are totally useless to me! I also do not carry a bag of any description, so there must be a large enough pocket to hold my phone, which at the moment, is the Galaxy Note 9, and I just love using the Stylus ... no more typing for me!!!!????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Have a guess? Yep, it was Jake again _and_ he won at cards!! So lovely to have them here and sad they have now gone home but DSIL has been told there is no fracture of his ribs, yet he can feel a clicking sensation? The best thing to have come out of this is that he has now had a complete check over and all is as it should be. The doc reckons it was just standing up too quickly after getting out of bed, we've all done that, although maybe not to the point of fainting, just a bit of head-rush. DH did this once years ago, fainted on his way to the bathroom and ended up head first, halfway down the stairs, I just got to him in time to stop him sliding all the way down!!


That was a good catch, he would probably have ended up with some serious injuries, or worse.????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I'll say, I just got through 6 series of Orange is the New Black on Netflix but felt totally bereft when it finished!!!


I've done that with shows and felt the same way.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I have to read closed caption on most of my favorites because I do not understand proper English. Perhaps if I could do other activities, like knitting, while watching I would enjoy it more. I just signed up for Hulu streaming. They have commercials and I actually like that as it gives me a break to knit a row or two and gives my eyes a break. Yes, I can pause it, but I don't unless it is for something urgent.


Do you mean the English from other countries? There are only a few accents that I don't understand, and they are very strong accents, and include some of the accents from several pleaces in Britan, including Ireland & Scotland; and some of the stronger accents from different places throughout USA, but there aren't a huge amount of them.????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'll say, I just got through 6 series of Orange is the New Black on Netflix but felt totally bereft when it finished!!!


I haven't watched that for awhile, I might have to do a catchup on it, while I am waiting for the next season, or two, of "Call the Midwife"!???????????? I absolutely love that show!


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Yes. No problem. I'm not missing it!


Nor me, I'll get there somehow. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> ONly if they're canine.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> My daffodils are out


Don't think ours will be out for another month. xx


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me caught up, for now, or until you lot begin chatting again.????????????
Just as well it all makes far good reading!????????????????
Good night, I hope the Spring like weather continues, even though your approaching Spring, means that we will soon be getting colder weather!????????????????, although perhaps not as cold as the last face signifies!????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> It is quite easy to binge watch a programme, especially if it is a favourite show.????????????


I agree! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> My little garden is still recovering from last Autumn's big clear up so it doesn't look spectacular but here's what I have so far!


So pretty xx


----------



## jinx

Xiang said:


> I always use the headset that comes with the phone, and my shorts, or long pants, of any kind must have pockets, or they are totally useless to me! I also do not carry a bag of any description, so there must be a large enough pocket to hold my phone, which at the moment, is the Galaxy Note 9, and I just love using the Stylus ... no more typing for me!!!!????????????


Does your phone have voice activation typing. The more I use my voice activation, the smarter it gets. However, I still sometimes get quick interesting responses to what I said. I did not realize that the phone remembers what words and names you have used in the past and that helps it to type what you are saying. I use my phone very seldom, maybe once or twice a day.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, the day started loud enough to. I opened a large jar of coffe at Stephens and it fell out of my hands. He has marble floor tiles so do I have to say more? There was coffee and glass all over. I felt very uneasy. I wished I'd not gotten up. Still they cleaned it all away. Then I came home. I fell asleep in the chair after lunch then woke and had a bath. Then I started playing about with my phone. I think I'm sorted. I just nee simplessssssss...... I don't need an all singing and dancing thing, but I was paying too much a month for a lot less. This way I can get rid of my land line when I want to. I also am considering changing my wifi. I can get it for half price. 

I'm in bed at 5.45 and intend to watch my to. I'll do some catching up first. Xx


----------



## tat'sgran

Just looking at these beautiful spring flowers and wondering when (or if) we will ever get enough warm weather and sun to enjoy our own gardens this year. Impatience is one thing that I am working on conquering!!! xo wendy


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, the day started loud enough to. I opened a large jar of coffe at Stephens and it fell out of my hands. He has marble floor tiles so do I have to say more? There was coffee and glass all over. I felt very uneasy. I wished I'd not gotten up. Still they cleaned it all away. Then I came home. I fell asleep in the chair after lunch then woke and had a bath. Then I started playing about with my phone. I think I'm sorted. I just nee simplessssssss...... I don't need an all singing and dancing thing, but I was paying too much a month for a lot less. This way I can get rid of my land line when I want to. I also am considering changing my wifi. I can get t for half price.
> 
> I'm in bed at 5.45 and intend to watch my to. I'll do some catching up first. Xx


Hello. I am sure everyone drops and breaks things. Do not be upset about it.
I had the same experience when I got my first smart phone. I wanted to get a dumb phone, but found they only carry one style and the speaker was poor on it. She showed me smart phones and I thought I could ignore the bells and whistles and just use the simple stuff. Amazingly my bill was $40.00 less a month and I did not have to sign a contract. I was angry with myself for not investing in a smart phone much soon. By the way I am learning to use the bells and whistles and find them a lot of fun.


----------



## linkan

Today was chilli day. 
Dh browned the beef and opened the cans and i did the rest lol. 
Had his dad over for chilli followed with klondike ice cream bars.
Yummy.

So, how many of you add some type of noodle to your chilli?
Because i use spaghetti noodles.
I know some states think it's crazy to add noodles to chilli , but i can't imagine it without noodles.
Working on the mosaic still and a cupcake hat for Marcelina.
Dd is suppose to get her rh shot Tuesday. I'm still sick so my amazing sister is taking her.


----------



## jinx

linkan said:


> Today was chilli day.
> Dh browned the beef and opened the cans and i did the rest lol.
> Had his dad over for chilli followed with klondike ice cream bars.
> Yummy.
> 
> So, how many of you add some type of noodle to your chilli?
> Because i use spaghetti noodles.
> I know some states think it's crazy to add noodles to chilli , but i can't imagine it without noodles.
> Working on the mosaic still and a cupcake hat for Marcelina.
> Dd is suppose to get her rh shot Tuesday. I'm still sick so my amazing sister is taking her.


Wish you were feeling better. Everyone I know puts macaroni in their chili. I started putting spaghetti in and like it a lot more that way. Never make it without some sort of pasta.
I love the cupcake hats. I made one for Lilly when she was a year old. I showed it to her and she took it and bit the red cherry off the top of it.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That was a good catch, he would probably have ended up with some serious injuries, or worse.????????????


It wouldn't have done the wallpaper much good either!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

tat'sgran said:


> Just looking at these beautiful spring flowers and wondering when (or if) we will ever get enough warm weather and sun to enjoy our own gardens this year. Impatience is one thing that I am working on conquering!!! xo wendy


Hi Wendy, I'm sure it will be well worth waiting for when it eventually arrives!!! x


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Today was chilli day.
> Dh browned the beef and opened the cans and i did the rest lol.
> Had his dad over for chilli followed with klondike ice cream bars.
> Yummy.
> 
> So, how many of you add some type of noodle to your chilli?
> Because i use spaghetti noodles.
> I know some states think it's crazy to add noodles to chilli , but i can't imagine it without noodles.
> Working on the mosaic still and a cupcake hat for Marcelina.
> Dd is suppose to get her rh shot Tuesday. I'm still sick so my amazing sister is taking her.


Hi love! We hardly ever have chilli but always with rice, when we do, had never thought of noodles!! Hope the mosaic is going ok and you're still enjoying it!!
I'm really hoping you're on the mend now, this has gone on far too long!! Well done Lisa for stepping in!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Well, I am shocked. I never heard of putting rice in chili. You use tomatoes, kidney beans, beef, and rice?


London Girl said:


> Hi love! We hardly ever have chilli but always with rice, when we do, had never thought of noodles!! Hope the mosaic is going ok and you're still enjoying it!!
> I'm really hoping you're on the mend now, this has gone on far too long!! Well done Lisa for stepping in!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Well, I am shocked. I never heard of putting rice in chili. You use tomatoes, kidney beans, beef, and rice?


I put chili over the Spanish yellow rice.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Well, I am shocked. I never heard of putting rice in chili. You use tomatoes, kidney beans, beef, and rice?


I don't put anything starchy in the chilli,just serve it with rice on the side!


----------



## jinx

Good night everyone. I have to make a quick trip to clean the new snow from in front the door. Do not want to be snowed in tomorrow morning. We are to get another 5 inches. Happily tomorrow we get a break from snow, but on Wednesday we will have another storm. Hard to stay positive about spring coming, but come it will and then I will be saying it is so hot and humid that I wish it would snow.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> I don't put anything starchy in the chilli,just serve it with rice on the side!


Yes, I looked at Mr. Google and he also said the chili is served over the rice.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Does your phone have voice activation typing. The more I use my voice activation, the smarter it gets. However, I still sometimes get quick interesting responses to what I said. I did not realize that the phone remembers what words and names you have used in the past and that helps it to type what you are saying. I use my phone very seldom, maybe once or twice a day.


Yes it does, but there is usually some one with me, most of the time, and I have never had much of a positive experience, with any of the voice activated technology, even when it is Australian, as it takes forever for my speech to be understood, because apparently I don't speak in the same way as all the other Aussies!????????????
I use my phone a lot, but not just for lexting & phone calls, but for a lot of things, I am using it now!????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Does your phone have voice activation typing. The more I use my voice activation, the smarter it gets. However, I still sometimes get quick interesting responses to what I said. I did not realize that the phone remembers what words and names you have used in the past and that helps it to type what you are saying. I use my phone very seldom, maybe once or twice a day.


I have tried to use the speach to typing applications, and they never accept my accent, despite the fact that I speak very clearly, & without the Aussie Drawl!
I might tryit again, one day, but this is working for me atm! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'll say, I just got through 6 series of Orange is the New Black on Netflix but felt totally bereft when it finished!!!


I think I did something similar to that with The Game of Thrones!????????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Well, I am shocked. I never heard of putting rice in chili. You use tomatoes, kidney beans, beef, and rice?





London Girl said:


> I don't put anything starchy in the chilli,just serve it with rice on the side!


We don't have anything with our chilli, except perhaps some bread & butter!????????


----------



## linkan

jinx said:


> Well, I am shocked. I never heard of putting rice in chili. You use tomatoes, kidney beans, beef, and rice?


Me either, that sounds more like what you use for filling dishes.. Like stuffed green peppers or stuffed tomatoes. It's usually beef with rice , tomatoes and onion.


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> We don't have anything with our chilli, except perhaps some bread & butter!????????


Well if you like noodles lol .. Pour some over noodles once and add cheese if you like .. Chilli is big that way around here. But it's very controversial too. Some either love it with noodles or they hate it. I've seen fights break out over this simple thing. To noodle or not to noodle .. LOL definitely to noodle for me. I like a dab of mustard in mine too.


----------



## linkan

June, my sister is dang near angelic the way she takes care of things. It's pi&# poor timing me being sick again. Pnuemonia just takes so long to get over. I've got pluresy now also. I am allergic to anti inflammatory meds so no help there.


----------



## linkan

I'm feeling lots better than i was. But still in lots of pain when i breathe. I've not found an alternative to breathing so I'll just have to deal with it lol !???? My bi-pap is very handy for this actually.


----------



## linkan

Hope your all resting well. Talk to you soon. Xoxo


----------



## Xiang

Hello everyone, We are on Babysitting Duties again, DH seems to have forgiven the children, but I think they are on probation, for now!
We are watching The Lion king atm, then we will have some birthday cake, from D GD's 10th Birthday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a mild and drizzlySurrey. Te temperature is supposed to rise to 20oc by the week end, yet some years we are deep in snow!

Creative Chaos here this morning and I will be teaching Dorset buttons to the group. I found some lovely variagated cotton (same as I bought in the USA) in our charity shop and I got a huge amount for £5 which will be perfect for the buttons.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and drizzlySurrey. Te temperature is supposed to rise to 20oc by the week end, yet some years we are deep in snow!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will be teaching Dorset buttons to the group. I found some lovely variagated cotton (same as I bought in the USA) in our charity shop and I got a huge amount for £5 which will be perfect for the buttons.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Sounds like a fun day for all.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning everyone from a wet and miserable Wales although it looks as though it might clear up, made a couple of chicken roulades this morning so one hot today and the other cold tomorrow so that's the next two days sorted. Nothing else planned for the week just having to wait and see what happens. Snooker has finished so back to ordinary programmes now, didn't get to see Call the Midwife as DH got into the snooker so that was it. Luckily I recorded it. Still waiting for an appointment with the eye surgeon, obviously he doesn't think it's urgent, I beg to differ. Might have to do a bit of chasing. Have a good Monday, if Monday's are ever good. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm feeling lots better than i was. But still in lots of pain when i breathe. I've not found an alternative to breathing so I'll just have to deal with it lol !???? My bi-pap is very handy for this actually.


Thank goodness you've got it love! Hope you're well over this very soon, more gentle healing hugs coming your way through the ether! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> June, my sister is dang near angelic the way she takes care of things. It's pi&# poor timing me being sick again. Pnuemonia just takes so long to get over. I've got pluresy now also. I am allergic to anti inflammatory meds so no help there.


I know Lisa will be taking good care of you and also that you'd do the same for her in a heartbeat! I don't see a lot of my sister but I'm pretty sure we'd be the same, even though she lives a 3 hour drive away! Hang in there sister!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and drizzlySurrey. Te temperature is supposed to rise to 20oc by the week end, yet some years we are deep in snow!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will be teaching Dorset buttons to the group. I found some lovely variagated cotton (same as I bought in the USA) in our charity shop and I got a huge amount for £5 which will be perfect for the buttons.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Have a lovely morning, teacher!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a wet and miserable Wales although it looks as though it might clear up, made a couple of chicken roulades this morning so one hot today and the other cold tomorrow so that's the next two days sorted. Nothing else planned for the week just having to wait and see what happens. Snooker has finished so back to ordinary programmes now, didn't get to see Call the Midwife as DH got into the snooker so that was it. Luckily I recorded it. Still waiting for an appointment with the eye surgeon, obviously he doesn't think it's urgent, I beg to differ. Might have to do a bit of chasing. Have a good Monday, if Monday's are ever good. xx


Monday morning is chasing day, chase the eye doc AND the estate agent/solicitor, then you might have to go and chase some sheep!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from a grey but mild London. Rain is threatening but hasn't arrived - yet!!

Off to the shop this afternoon but apart from that, not doing much at all!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Monday morning is chasing day, chase the eye doc AND the estate agent/solicitor, then you might have to go and chase some sheep!!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


Oh no not the sheep. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good night everyone. I have to make a quick trip to clean the new snow from in front the door. Do not want to be snowed in tomorrow morning. We are to get another 5 inches. Happily tomorrow we get a break from snow, but on Wednesday we will have another storm. Hard to stay positive about spring coming, but come it will and then I will be saying it is so hot and humid that I wish it would snow.


Come on sweetie, that doesn't sound like you, you always manage to see the positive side of things! Look forward to the nice bit of spring, before it gets too warm!!! Sending you a big cyber hug, sounds like you need it and even if you don't, have it anyway!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no not the sheep. xxxx :sm23:


Good morning love!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline

Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good morning love!! xxxx


Well morning anyway, not sure whether it's going to be good or not. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


Sounds like a nice sort of family day. Happy birthday DH. xx


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a nice sort of family day. Happy birthday DH. xx


Yes I think so. Only fly in the ointment is I woke with a headache


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Yes I think so. Only fly in the ointment is I woke with a headache


I've had quite a few of those lately I'm sure it's stress, I keep overloading my brain. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


Celebrations all round!! Happy birthday, lovely Mr N and fingers crossed for Mr J! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well morning anyway, not sure whether it's going to be good or not. xxxx :sm16:


Oh stoppit, think some happy thoughts and do something to make yourself smile but don't be evil!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh stoppit, think some happy thoughts and do something to make yourself smile but don't be evil!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh OK boss, I'll think of April and Norfolk, how about that? xxxx


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Thank goodness you've got it love! Hope you're well over this very soon, more gentle healing hugs coming your way through the ether! Xxxx


Thanks ???? xoxo

Yes i would do the same for her, She knows it lol. I hope she knows it... Sis?... Yeeeeeeah she knows it LOL????????


----------



## linkan

it's far too early for me to be awake ! 
Back off to bed go i ????????


----------



## linkan

Thanks for the ecard everyone???? such a thoughtful gift xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Hope he's feeling better today, he was lucky it wasn't any worse. 


London Girl said:


> He's texted Liv this morning to say he's very sore but managing! Will take them home at lunchtime. It's been great to have them here!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

The clothes were probably dirtier with all the coal fires, but that's how they dried their clothes then, no tumble driers then!


jinx said:


> Speaking of Call the Wife, how are any of those clothes clean after hanging out and people walking and playing under them?


----------



## Barn-dweller

linkan said:


> it's far too early for me to be awake !
> Back off to bed go i ????????


Love your new avatar. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> The clothes were probably dirtier with all the coal fires, but that's how they dried their clothes then, no tumble driers then!


Hi Chris, good to see you, just checking you got my e-mail OK. Getting closer. xx :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

We are watching Luther, we are half way through series 2, at least we are both watching the same program, makes a change for us,



Xiang said:


> It is quite easy to binge watch a programme, especially if it is a favourite show.????????????


----------



## LondonChris

I so wish she was coming too.


SaxonLady said:


> Love you too. I wish you were coming in April. Should I come and get you? I would.


----------



## LondonChris

That's what I do, I need to go & make a chilli now! I might try some pasta as I'm not really a lover of rice. My SIL used to make us chilli, he was good for something.



London Girl said:


> I don't put anything starchy in the chilli,just serve it with rice on the side!


----------



## LondonChris

Hope you still feeling much better.



linkan said:


> I'm feeling lots better than i was. But still in lots of pain when i breathe. I've not found an alternative to breathing so I'll just have to deal with it lol !???? My bi-pap is very handy for this actually.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh OK boss, I'll think of April and Norfolk, how about that? xxxx


That's my girl!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Do you put any pasta in your chili? Spaghetti or macaroni? Some make chili without pasta and then it can be used over rice or hot dogs, or.............


Xiang said:


> We don't have anything with our chilli, except perhaps some bread & butter!????????


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Birthday MrN. Hope your DS gets a good report from hospital & you all have time for a catch up. Hope you are feeling a bit better. X



lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


----------



## jinx

I was surprised that in the hospital the first thing they gave me was a c-pap machine with O2 attached. I found out that bi-pap or c-pap are a first line of treatment for breathing problems like pneumonia. I had to use the c-pap machine 24/7 at home for a some time and it was a big help.


linkan said:


> I'm feeling lots better than i was. But still in lots of pain when i breathe. I've not found an alternative to breathing so I'll just have to deal with it lol !???? My bi-pap is very handy for this actually.


----------



## jinx

Happy Monday. I do envy your temperatures. What is deep snow in your little corner of the world?
Oh yeah, you got a treasure at the thrift store. Oops charity shop.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and drizzlySurrey. Te temperature is supposed to rise to 20oc by the week end, yet some years we are deep in snow!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will be teaching Dorset buttons to the group. I found some lovely variagated cotton (same as I bought in the USA) in our charity shop and I got a huge amount for £5 which will be perfect for the buttons.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Yes I received it, I'm sure I replied.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Chris, good to see you, just checking you got my e-mail OK. Getting closer. xx :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## LondonChris

I'm just getting over a nasty 'chesty' virus but I couldn't use my Cpap for some reason. I'll have to talk about that at my appt.

quote=jinx]I was surprised that in the hospital the first thing they gave me was a c-pap machine with O2 attached. I found out that bi-pap or c-pap are a first line of treatment for breathing problems like pneumonia. I had to use the c-pap machine 24/7 at home for a some time and it was a big help.[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sorry you have to wait for an appointment with the surgeon. Perhaps a call would be in order to make sure they are working on your case.
I am often surprised at the great meals you make for you and your hubby. I only fuss like that for company and for the two of us it is as easy and quick as possible. Then again he prefers quick and easy type meals.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a wet and miserable Wales although it looks as though it might clear up, made a couple of chicken roulades this morning so one hot today and the other cold tomorrow so that's the next two days sorted. Nothing else planned for the week just having to wait and see what happens. Snooker has finished so back to ordinary programmes now, didn't get to see Call the Midwife as DH got into the snooker so that was it. Luckily I recorded it. Still waiting for an appointment with the eye surgeon, obviously he doesn't think it's urgent, I beg to differ. Might have to do a bit of chasing. Have a good Monday, if Monday's are ever good. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning. I would prefer your rain over our snow. I believe you will have a good time at the shop.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but mild London. Rain is threatening but hasn't arrived - yet!!
> 
> Off to the shop this afternoon but apart from that, not doing much at all!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx

Thanks for the cyber hug. I am staying positive. I am positive that I am overly sick of snow and ice! Not depressed just irritated.


London Girl said:


> Come on sweetie, that doesn't sound like you, you always manage to see the positive side of things! Look forward to the nice bit of spring, before it gets too warm!!! Sending you a big cyber hug, sounds like you need it and even if you don't, have it anyway!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. Sounds like a pleasant day for you and your family.


lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


----------



## jinx

Stress will do that. For me artificial sweetener will also do that. Gosh, it took me years to figure out what triggered a headache. Hoping your stress lessens by the actions of others. Others meaning the farmer, the surgeon, and the buyers. 


Barn-dweller said:


> I've had quite a few of those lately I'm sure it's stress, I keep overloading my brain. xx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

Caught up again. Half term this week & the Lego is all over the dining room table. Oscar is totally into Harry Potter, he had that Lego for Christmas so it’s spells all the way. His little bro sounds so cute when he is putting spells. Wish they could put a spell on my house & tidy up! 
It’s a very wet dismal day here, I was going out on my scooter but think l will give that a miss. MrB is off to the garage he managed to damage a tyre the other day so we have to get another one. Of course it wasn’t his fault, not what DD said!! Have a good day. Xx


----------



## jinx

The other thing I find interesting is how many people smoked. With the coal fires and smoking I can understand the episode on lung cancer. 
It certainly seems like they gave frequent care to the patients both before and after the birth. 


LondonChris said:


> The clothes were probably dirtier with all the coal fires, but that's how they dried their clothes then, no tumble driers then!


----------



## jinx

Luther sounds interesting. I put it on my list to watch and see if it appeals to me. Right now I am rewatching Anne with an E. Interesting how much I missed the first time. Definitely enjoying rewatching it. 
Mr. Wonderful seems to only enjoy westerns. He watches what he wants wearing the tv ears and I watch what I want on the laptop. Keeps us together in the same room without one of us being bored by what is playing. 


LondonChris said:


> We are watching Luther, we are half way through series 2, at least we are both watching the same program, makes a change for us,


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Well, I am shocked. I never heard of putting rice in chili. You use tomatoes, kidney beans, beef, and rice?


I never put in either rice or any kind of pasta. I serve it with cornbread as a side. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:41 am EST and -10’C (14’F). Cloudy but not doing anything at the moment. You should see the icicles hanging from the eaves.
We had dinner with yarn dyer Richard Devrieves at the Leaky Canoe pub in Medford. We had the back “room” which was more of a raised stage than a room. And it was SOOO noisy that the ladies at my end of the table couldn’t hear him at all. The lady beside me sent her food back because it was supposed to have a Cajun cream sauce and came with tomato sauce. Her money was refunded but she didn’t get another plate so she had a salad and bread for her dinner.
I had a vegetable soup that had hamburger in it?????
I don’t recommend that place. But I did get a few leads on other places.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Half term this week & the Lego is all over the dining room table. Oscar is totally into Harry Potter, he had that Lego for Christmas so it's spells all the way. His little bro sounds so cute when he is putting spells. Wish they could put a spell on my house & tidy up!
> It's a very wet dismal day here, I was going out on my scooter but think l will give that a miss. MrB is off to the garage he managed to damage a tyre the other day so we have to get another one. Of course it wasn't his fault, not what DD said!! Have a good day. Xx


Have a good day inside with the boys.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Thanks for the cyber hug. I am staying positive. I am positive that I am overly sick of snow and ice! Not depressed just irritated.


I hear you.
Cyber hug from the other frozen popsicle.
The spring birds are telling me that this isn't going to last.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry you have to wait for an appointment with the surgeon. Perhaps a call would be in order to make sure they are working on your case.
> I am often surprised at the great meals you make for you and your hubby. I only fuss like that for company and for the two of us it is as easy and quick as possible. Then again he prefers quick and easy type meals.


That would be my mum too. Even if we have been outside doing something all day, the meal must be on time to the table. I usually bring something in on those days. So far, she hasn't complained about take-out/takeaway.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Happy Monday. I do envy your temperatures. What is deep snow in your little corner of the world?
> Oh yeah, you got a treasure at the thrift store. Oops charity shop.


The ladies were out snowshoeing yesterday in the woods and one of them thought she would walk for a while on the path without the snowshoes because the path looked packed. She sunk up to her armpits and had to be helped up and back onto the snowshoes.
I'd be happy if all this melted (Probably would flood something if it happened quickly.)


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Do you put any pasta in your chili? Spaghetti or macaroni? Some make chili without pasta and then it can be used over rice or hot dogs, or.............


Mum doesn't put in pasta or rice but she does use maple syrup beans so her chilli has a sweet and spicy flavour. I just don't do chilli.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


Happy Birthday to your DH. That's great you'll be spending some time with DS2 today, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Yes I think so. Only fly in the ointment is I woke with a headache


Sending healing hugs that it goes away quickly! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> it's far too early for me to be awake !
> Back off to bed go i ????????


One of the ladies here is dancing while making breakfast. Too early for that!
Have a good snooze.


----------



## jinx

We did not get 5 inches of snow overnight. We got eight. Sky is gray and overcast and more snow is predicted. I certainly enjoy the days when the sun shines. On sunny days still cannot be out and about because of the ice. I am going off now so I can shovel the deck and sidewalk.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had quite a few of those lately I'm sure it's stress, I keep overloading my brain. xx :sm16:


TM to the brain, to make it stop thinking. That and a lot of knitting.
I hope things are going better for you soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


Have a great day. 
Happy birthday to DH.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey but mild London. Rain is threatening but hasn't arrived - yet!!
> 
> Off to the shop this afternoon but apart from that, not doing much at all!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hope you stay dry on the way to and from the shop
Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a wet and miserable Wales although it looks as though it might clear up, made a couple of chicken roulades this morning so one hot today and the other cold tomorrow so that's the next two days sorted. Nothing else planned for the week just having to wait and see what happens. Snooker has finished so back to ordinary programmes now, didn't get to see Call the Midwife as DH got into the snooker so that was it. Luckily I recorded it. Still waiting for an appointment with the eye surgeon, obviously he doesn't think it's urgent, I beg to differ. Might have to do a bit of chasing. Have a good Monday, if Monday's are ever good. xx


Just go with the flow.
I'm getting tired of curling. It will be nice to have control of A TV when I get home.
I hope you can get an appointment soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and drizzlySurrey. Te temperature is supposed to rise to 20oc by the week end, yet some years we are deep in snow!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will be teaching Dorset buttons to the group. I found some lovely variagated cotton (same as I bought in the USA) in our charity shop and I got a huge amount for £5 which will be perfect for the buttons.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Good find at the charity shop.
That temperature sounds awesome right now. You'll have flowers everywhere.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, We are on Babysitting Duties again, DH seems to have forgiven the children, but I think they are on probation, for now!
> We are watching The Lion king atm, then we will have some birthday cake, from D GD's 10th Birthday.


I always like the Lion King.
Have fun with the children.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm feeling lots better than i was. But still in lots of pain when i breathe. I've not found an alternative to breathing so I'll just have to deal with it lol !???? My bi-pap is very handy for this actually.


Extra humidity probably doesn't hurt either.
Healing <hug> heading your way.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have tried to use the speach to typing applications, and they never accept my accent, despite the fact that I speak very clearly, & without the Aussie Drawl!
> I might tryit again, one day, but this is working for me atm! ????????


Have you tried Dragon Speak? You have to "train" it for an hour so it recognizes your speech. We have a couple of people at work that use it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Yes I received it, I'm sure I replied.


Not had a reply or am I just waiting for the postman? xx


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Good night everyone. I have to make a quick trip to clean the new snow from in front the door. Do not want to be snowed in tomorrow morning. We are to get another 5 inches. Happily tomorrow we get a break from snow, but on Wednesday we will have another storm. Hard to stay positive about spring coming, but come it will and then I will be saying it is so hot and humid that I wish it would snow.


Stand out in the sun while you can.
And surround yourself with lovely wool while you are inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

The breakfast crew has just announced food is ready so signing off.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> The breakfast crew has just announced food is ready so signing off.
> Everyone have a great day.


You have a great day, too! Sounds like this has weekend has been mostly a lot of fun for you. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Thanks for the cyber hug. I am staying positive. I am positive that I am overly sick of snow and ice! Not depressed just irritated.


Well that's all right then!!! :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Do you put any pasta in your chili? Spaghetti or macaroni? Some make chili without pasta and then it can be used over rice or hot dogs, or.............


No, just the chilli in a bowl, I am not been on pasta, & D H is not keen on rice, so we usually have some nice crushy bread & butter. The butter cuts through the heat of the chilli, if it is too hot.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> No, just the chilli in a bowl, I am not been on pasta, & D H is not keen on rice, so we usually have some nice crushy bread & butter. The butter cuts through the heat of the chilli, if it is too hot.


I like it on a baked potato and load cheese, onions, and sour cream on top.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:41 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Cloudy but not doing anything at the moment. You should see the icicles hanging from the eaves.
> We had dinner with yarn dyer Richard Devrieves at the Leaky Canoe pub in Medford. We had the back "room" which was more of a raised stage than a room. And it was SOOO noisy that the ladies at my end of the table couldn't hear him at all. The lady beside me sent her food back because it was supposed to have a Cajun cream sauce and came with tomato sauce. Her money was refunded but she didn't get another plate so she had a salad and bread for her dinner.
> I had a vegetable soup that had hamburger in it?????
> I don't recommend that place. But I did get a few leads on other places.


It doesn't sound like they know much about food at all, and even less about cooking & serving, or service! A place that doesn't get a second visit. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The ladies were out snowshoeing yesterday in the woods and one of them thought she would walk for a while on the path without the snowshoes because the path looked packed. She sunk up to her armpits and had to be helped up and back onto the snowshoes.
> I'd be happy if all this melted (Probably would flood something if it happened quickly.)


I hope the snow does disappear rapidly for you, but not so rapidly as to cause flooding, that would not be a good thing at all. Half of Queensland has just been through severe flooding, and are now having problems with their insurance companies!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Mum doesn't put in pasta or rice but she does use maple syrup beans so her chilli has a sweet and spicy flavour. I just don't do chilli.


Now that sounds delicious, I much prefer my chilli with some sweetness to it also, I might have to try and find something similar to those maple syrup beans!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I always like the Lion King.
> Have fun with the children.


It was a good night with them tonight, even though DH was a bit crotchety, we survived without too much drama. I think the main problem with him, when we are with the kids, is that he doesn't have control of the tv. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Have you tried Dragon Speak? You have to "train" it for an hour so it recognizes your speech. We have a couple of people at work that use it.


I just gave up on all of it, partly because there is always someone with me, or There is always too much noise where ever I am. I might try it again one day, but not just yet! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it on a baked potato and load cheese, onions, and sour cream on top.


Oh... I forgot about the cheese, we do put that on top, but not the onions, for me anyway! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## linkan

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it on a baked potato and load cheese, onions, and sour cream on top.


Oh yea that's good too !????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> From me also xoxoxo


I had to google who Stirling Moss was....makes sense now!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I know none of these men either, and not even what shows they are in!????????


All three are in the walking dead...well Andrew Lincoln isn't anymore, Norman Reedus has his own show about riding a motorcycle in different places, and Jeffery Dean Morgan is well Jeffery Dean Morgan.....hehehe!


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It is quite easy to binge watch a programme, especially if it is a favourite show.????????????


I binge watched the whole second season of the Dragon Prince on Saturday!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Luther sounds interesting. I put it on my list to watch and see if it appeals to me. Right now I am rewatching Anne with an E. Interesting how much I missed the first time. Definitely enjoying rewatching it.
> Mr. Wonderful seems to only enjoy westerns. He watches what he wants wearing the tv ears and I watch what I want on the laptop. Keeps us together in the same room without one of us being bored by what is playing.


That's togetherness, 2019 style!! We are often in the same room, DH on his computer, me on the laptop but we usually watch TV together in the evening, we've morphed into putting up with the same shows!!! :sm23:


----------



## jinx

I am so weird. Everyone can binge watch and I cannot. This a.m. I watched one episode of Anne while I knit. It went into the next episode and I lost the plot a few times and decided binge watching is not for me.


binkbrice said:


> I binge watched the whole second season of the Dragon Prince on Saturday!


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> I never put in either rice or any kind of pasta. I serve it with cornbread as a side. :sm01: xxxooo


Interesting how many different accompaniments we all have!!


----------



## jinx

We both are on our computers and sometimes watch the same program on T.V. Just like you. I think it is nice as I can hit pause when his commercials are on so we can share the exciting events of our day. Yup, 2019 togetherness.


London Girl said:


> That's togetherness, 2019 style!! We are often in the same room, DH on his computer, me on the laptop but we usually watch TV together in the evening, we've morphed into putting up with the same shows!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Hope you stay dry on the way to and from the shop
> Have a good day.


It was raining a little but it wasn't a problem. Did keep the shop quiet today though, which is always a shame, no people, no money in the till. I did the cashing up today and got it more or less right, YAY!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Yes, I looked at Mr. Google and he also said the chili is served over the rice.


I like angel hair spaghetti and if I have them carrots and celery sticks and definitely a peanut butter sandwich!!


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.


Happy Birthday to your Dh!


----------



## LondonChris

Luther,in our opinion is great. It's a police theme, a bit violent in places but you must watch from the first episode.
I watch a lot on my iPad too.



jinx said:


> Luther sounds interesting. I put it on my list to watch and see if it appeals to me. Right now I am rewatching Anne with an E. Interesting how much I missed the first time. Definitely enjoying rewatching it.
> Mr. Wonderful seems to only enjoy westerns. He watches what he wants wearing the tv ears and I watch what I want on the laptop. Keeps us together in the same room without one of us being bored by what is playing.


----------



## LondonChris

That made me laugh, would have loved to have seen that, but it must of been very scary for the poor lady.



nitz8catz said:


> The ladies were out snowshoeing yesterday in the woods and one of them thought she would walk for a while on the path without the snowshoes because the path looked packed. She sunk up to her armpits and had to be helped up and back onto the snowshoes.
> I'd be happy if all this melted (Probably would flood something if it happened quickly.)


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:41 am EST and -10'C (14'F). Cloudy but not doing anything at the moment. You should see the icicles hanging from the eaves.
> We had dinner with yarn dyer Richard Devrieves at the Leaky Canoe pub in Medford. We had the back "room" which was more of a raised stage than a room. And it was SOOO noisy that the ladies at my end of the table couldn't hear him at all. The lady beside me sent her food back because it was supposed to have a Cajun cream sauce and came with tomato sauce. Her money was refunded but she didn't get another plate so she had a salad and bread for her dinner.
> I had a vegetable soup that had hamburger in it?????
> I don't recommend that place. But I did get a few leads on other places.


I make mine with hamburger sometimes!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I am so weird. Everyone can binge watch and I cannot. This a.m. I watched one episode of Anne while I knit. It went into the next episode and I lost the plot a few times and decided binge watching is not for me.


I don't usually watch tv but when I am in the mood that is how I roll I watch as much of something as I can!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, hope you are all ok today. I got up early, like 9am! And did my duvet cover and tea towels and I was proud until it started to rain, but then it passed over. 

I've been to s and b today and got my friend at over 60's 10 balls of yarn because he Mike our yarn man was selling 100gms for £1. I think I told you she knits air ambulance blankets and its regally enough to pay.

Marg came and had a cup of tea then Lynn came round after s and b.

One of the girls at s and b has a phone so similar to me and she's going to show me what to do sometime. Maybe next week. I'm doing ok with it. I can't believe I've got unlimited talk and texts.

Well.. That's about all my news I think, so I'll catch up with you all. Xxx


----------



## binkbrice

I think I found a solution to my sleeve problem, when I got the first sleeve to were I need to change the color I started the second sleeve that way I can work straight through the color change and when I am ready for the last color will rejoin the first sleeve and work it...tada not as many ends to weave in and matching sleeves yay..go me!!


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I've had quite a few of those lately I'm sure it's stress, I keep overloading my brain. xx :sm16:


I never have an overloaded brain. There's not enough there to overload.


----------



## jinx

I often put hamburger in my vegetable soup.


binkbrice said:


> I make mine with hamburger sometimes!


----------



## jinx

I did not follow you. Will wait for pictures. You could have picked a color and made solid colored sleeves.


binkbrice said:


> I think I found a solution to my sleeve problem, when I got the first sleeve to were I need to change the color I started the second sleeve that way I can work straight through the color change and when I am ready for the last color will rejoin the first sleeve and work it...tada not as many ends to weave in and matching sleeves yay..go me!!


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> I so wish she was coming too.


Next time love. Don't worry you've not seen the last of me. Sorry your sorry, but it is what it is as Albert used to say. Next time, I'll be there .


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Do you put any pasta in your chili? Spaghetti or macaroni? Some make chili without pasta and then it can be used over rice or hot dogs, or.............


I love popadoms with my chilli and rice. I don't like chilli too hot though.


----------



## jinx

I could not believe I got unlimited everything with my new phone. On the old phone I was paying an addition fee for limited text. In a short time I save what the new phone cost me.


grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all ok today. I got up early, like 9am! And did my duvet cover and tea towels and I was proud until it started to rain, but then it passed over.
> 
> I've been to s and b today and got my friend at over 60's 10 balls of yarn because he Mike our yarn man was selling 100gms for £1. I think I told you she knits air ambulance blankets and its regally enough to pay.
> 
> Marg came and had a cup of tea then Lynn came round after s and b.
> 
> One of the girls at s and b has a phone so similar to me and she's going to show me what to do sometime. Maybe next week. I'm doing ok with it. I can't believe I've got unlimited talk and texts.
> 
> Well.. That's about all my news I think, so I'll catch up with you all. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I could not believe I got unlimited everything with my new phone. On the old phone I was paying an addition fee for limited text. In a short time I save what the new phone cost me.


I'm waiting for a case to come to protect my phone, so in the mean time when I carry it with me, it's in a sock! Keeps it safe. Try not to get to down over the weather, love, it will soon be Spring, then you'll be so warm in the summer. It's all to come. I saw two birds check out my birdhouse today. I have four and they only ever use the same one every year. This time it's protected with steel to keep the woodpecker out. I'm sending you hugs my love because I feel like it ok? <<<<<< hugs >>>>>>> xxxxx does that feel a bit better?


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I'm waiting for a case to come to protect my phone, so in the mean time when I carry it with me, it's in a sock! Keeps it safe. Try not to get to down over the weather, love, it will soon be Spring, then you'll be so warm in the summer. It's all to come. I saw two birds check out my birdhouse today. I have four and they only ever use the same one every year. This time it's protected with steel to keep the woodpecker out. I'm sending you hugs my love because I feel like it ok? <<<<<< hugs >>>>>>> xxxxx does that feel a bit better?


Thanks Susan. We have not seen a bird or a flower yet. As you say they are coming. We just need to get past the snow storm tomorrow and the storm on the weekend. Hoping next week will be better weatherwise. I am feeling very upbeat today as the sun is shining brightly and it feels good to breath in the fresh air as I clean the deck and sidewalk. All is good.


----------



## London Girl

A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


Very weird. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> I did not follow you. Will wait for pictures. You could have picked a color and made solid colored sleeves.


Well it didn't work anyway because these darn color runs are sooooo long!


----------



## jinx

binkbrice said:


> Well it didn't work anyway because these darn color runs are sooooo long!


Oh, I get what you were planning. Sorry it did not work but weaving in the end is not all that terrible.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


Reborn babies were quite the thing a few years ago. Women that want a child dress and care for the doll as if it was real, to them it is real. They spend thousands of dollars on these dolls. I dislike even looking at them, find them creepy. Several people display their knit projects on those dolls and I quickly close the screen.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Reborn babies were quite the thing a few years ago. Women that want a child dress and care for the doll as if it was real, to them it is real. They spend thousands of dollars on these dolls. I dislike even looking at them, find them creepy. Several people display their knit projects on those dolls and I quickly close the screen.


Same here, they are like something out of a horror movie. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Very weird. xxxx


I agree. That's really strange. :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## linkan

I dislike those too. I also don't care for the faceless dolls that stand facing the corner.. Those are super creepy.
That show Luther has dd1's favorite acter in it. Tom Wellington. He's a cutie too


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> I dislike those too. I also don't care for the faceless dolls that stand facing the corner.. Those are super creepy.
> That show Luther has dd1's favorite acter in it. Tom Wellington. He's a cutie too


Wrong show and i got the name wrong. Tom Welling.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Wrong show and i got the name wrong. Tom Welling.


How did you get his name wrong you loved Smallville.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Thanks Susan. We have not seen a bird or a flower yet. As you say they are coming. We just need to get past the snow storm tomorrow and the storm on the weekend. Hoping next week will be better weatherwise. I am feeling very upbeat today as the sun is shining brightly and it feels good to breath in the fresh air as I clean the deck and sidewalk. All is good.


Our birds were out in full force today, ravens, jays, robins, thrushes, chickadee's... they were really making a racket in birdland. :sm02:


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I dislike those too. I also don't care for the faceless dolls that stand facing the corner.. Those are super creepy.
> That show Luther has dd1's favorite acter in it. Tom Wellington. He's a cutie too


I like the crazy lady! :sm04:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


It takes all kinds right! xoxo


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> I'm waiting for a case to come to protect my phone, so in the mean time when I carry it with me, it's in a sock! Keeps it safe. Try not to get to down over the weather, love, it will soon be Spring, then you'll be so warm in the summer. It's all to come. I saw two birds check out my birdhouse today. I have four and they only ever use the same one every year. This time it's protected with steel to keep the woodpecker out. I'm sending you hugs my love because I feel like it ok? <<<<<< hugs >>>>>>> xxxxx does that feel a bit better?


Ahh yes, the damn woodpecker, haven't heard mine yet. :sm14:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I binge watched the whole second season of the Dragon Prince on Saturday!


Is that on Netflix?


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I often put hamburger in my vegetable soup.


I often put vegetables in my hamburger soup.... :sm17: xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> I hope the snow does disappear rapidly for you, but not so rapidly as to cause flooding, that would not be a good thing at all. Half of Queensland has just been through severe flooding, and are now having problems with their insurance companies!


Your weather is all extremes it seems, feel for you. xoxo


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Caught up again. Half term this week & the Lego is all over the dining room table. Oscar is totally into Harry Potter, he had that Lego for Christmas so it's spells all the way. His little bro sounds so cute when he is putting spells. Wish they could put a spell on my house & tidy up!
> It's a very wet dismal day here, I was going out on my scooter but think l will give that a miss. MrB is off to the garage he managed to damage a tyre the other day so we have to get another one. Of course it wasn't his fault, not what DD said!! Have a good day. Xx


I'm imagining lego and little wizards! Hugs to you Chris. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Luther sounds interesting. I put it on my list to watch and see if it appeals to me. Right now I am rewatching Anne with an E. Interesting how much I missed the first time. Definitely enjoying rewatching it.
> Mr. Wonderful seems to only enjoy westerns. He watches what he wants wearing the tv ears and I watch what I want on the laptop. Keeps us together in the same room without one of us being bored by what is playing.


New westerns or old? It must be a man thing.. : )


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Medford Ontario Canada. It is 7:41 am EST and -10Ã¢ÂÂC (14Ã¢ÂÂF). Cloudy but not doing anything at the moment. You should see the icicles hanging from the eaves.
> We had dinner with yarn dyer Richard Devrieves at the Leaky Canoe pub in Medford. We had the back Ã¢ÂÂroomÃ¢ÂÂ which was more of a raised stage than a room. And it was SOOO noisy that the ladies at my end of the table couldnÃ¢ÂÂt hear him at all. The lady beside me sent her food back because it was supposed to have a Cajun cream sauce and came with tomato sauce. Her money was refunded but she didnÃ¢ÂÂt get another plate so she had a salad and bread for her dinner.
> I had a vegetable soup that had hamburger in it?????
> I donÃ¢ÂÂt recommend that place. But I did get a few leads on other places.


Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


----------



## Islander

linkan said:


> I'm feeling lots better than i was. But still in lots of pain when i breathe. I've not found an alternative to breathing so I'll just have to deal with it lol !???? My bi-pap is very handy for this actually.


Sending healing thoughts over the pond. xoxox


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and drizzlySurrey. Te temperature is supposed to rise to 20oc by the week end, yet some years we are deep in snow!
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and I will be teaching Dorset buttons to the group. I found some lovely variagated cotton (same as I bought in the USA) in our charity shop and I got a huge amount for £5 which will be perfect for the buttons.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Thinking of you everyday... xoxox


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I like angel hair spaghetti and if I have them carrots and celery sticks and definitely a peanut butter sandwich!!


I much prefer egg noodles, to pasta, they are much lighter and don't leave me feeling bloated! I am gradually removing most wheat products, from the foods I eat, as I have aged, those foods are causing more problems for me, so it is better that they go!????????


----------



## Islander

Got a surprise today, one of my Albino Cory's was spawning eggs! The Danio's ate them so I didn't have a problem with 40 more catfish. And I have dancing loaches... it appears my tank's are doing great.


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It's DH's birthday today. DS #2 is coming over for a hospital appointment, maybe his signing off appointment from his back operations. We will get to spend a bit of time with him between appointment and getting the coach back later.





binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday to your Dh!


From me also. Hope you had a good meet up, and DS's appointment had the results! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Luther,in our opinion is great. It's a police theme, a bit violent in places but you must watch from the first episode.
> I watch a lot on my iPad too.


 I have never thought of watching anything on my tablet, I think that would probably be much better than trying to adjust the sound on the Sony, then having to put it back to dh's settings! :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> The ladies were out snowshoeing yesterday in the woods and one of them thought she would walk for a while on the path without the snowshoes because the path looked packed. She sunk up to her armpits and had to be helped up and back onto the snowshoes.
> I'd be happy if all this melted (Probably would flood something if it happened quickly.)





LondonChris said:


> That made me laugh, would have loved to have seen that, but it must of been very scary for the poor lady.


I would have loved to have seen a photo, or video of that, but it is good that she wasn't injured! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline

Xiang said:


> From me also. Hope you had a good meet up, and DS's appointment had the results! xoxoxo


We had a lovely meet up. The appointment not so good, they failed to inform him that it has been changed to two months time! Anyway it meant we got to spend more time with him.
We went to our little Italian place for pizza to celebrate the birthday


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


Amazing pictures


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Ahh yes, the damn woodpecker, haven't heard mine yet. :sm14:


Ours have been going great guns for the last few weeks, now waiting for the cuckoo but that will be a few weeks yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


Still pretty but probably got past that stage for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Got a surprise today, one of my Albino Cory's was spawning eggs! The Danio's ate them so I didn't have a problem with 40 more catfish. And I have dancing loaches... it appears my tank's are doing great.


Looking lovely and mature, you wouldn't think they were relatively new. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> We had a lovely meet up. The appointment not so good, they failed to inform him that it has been changed to two months time! Anyway it meant we got to spend more time with him.
> We went to our little Italian place for pizza to celebrate the birthday


Good that you had more time with him but bad they changed the appointment especially if he was hoping for closure. Manchester keep doing that to me, twice now but at least they tell me. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull and cloudy Wales, logging lorries are out in force so far this morning, oh well the more we have the quicker they will clear the site. Hoping for a phone call from the eye surgeon today, well his secretary anyway so hope to get some result from that, apart from that nothing planned so back to knitting. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Our birds were out in full force today, ravens, jays, robins, thrushes, chickadee's... they were really making a racket in birdland. :sm02:


Yay, that sounds like spring is in the air!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yay, that sounds like spring is in the air!! Xxxx


Good morning, we're up and about early. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Got a surprise today, one of my Albino Cory's was spawning eggs! The Danio's ate them so I didn't have a problem with 40 more catfish. And I have dancing loaches... it appears my tank's are doing great.


Shiny happy fish!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good that you had more time with him but bad they changed the appointment especially if he was hoping for closure. Manchester keep doing that to me, twice now but at least they tell me. xx


Sounds like all our hospitals have the same rubbish appointment system!! xx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> We had a lovely meet up. The appointment not so good, they failed to inform him that it has been changed to two months time! Anyway it meant we got to spend more time with him.
> We went to our little Italian place for pizza to celebrate the birthday


How annoying but it's an ill wind......!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and cloudy Wales, logging lorries are out in force so far this morning, oh well the more we have the quicker they will clear the site. Hoping for a phone call from the eye surgeon today, well his secretary anyway so hope to get some result from that, apart from that nothing planned so back to knitting. Have a good one. xx


Fingers crossed that you get the call and one from the estate agent too wouldn't go amiss!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, we're up and about early. xxxx :sm23:


Checked my phone while making the coffee!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Oh dear, you definitely need voice activated typing!! Hope that passes off very quickly, you can't do much of anything without hands!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from London! Edge to edge blue sky this morning and 11'C! We are off to see If Beale Street Could Talk at the cinema later, following lunch at Costas!

Have a good one everybody, and healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Fingers crossed that you get the call and one from the estate agent too wouldn't go amiss!! xxxx


Had one from them yesterday but not telling me anything I didn't know already but she was going to chase up the solicitors involved. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, you definitely need voice activated typing!! Hope that passes off very quickly, you can't do much of anything without hands!! xxxx


Apart from crafts you can't do housework or cook or anything like that. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and cloudy Wales, logging lorries are out in force so far this morning, oh well the more we have the quicker they will clear the site. Hoping for a phone call from the eye surgeon today, well his secretary anyway so hope to get some result from that, apart from that nothing planned so back to knitting. Have a good one. xx


Hope you get the call from the eye doctor


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Oh no. Hope you can manage at unravel on Friday


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Had one from them yesterday but not telling me anything I didn't know already but she was going to chase up the solicitors involved. xxxx


Jolly good!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! Edge to edge blue sky this morning and 11'C! We are off to see If Beale Street Could Talk at the cinema later, following lunch at Costas!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, and healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxx


Not heard of that one, enjoy


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope, Ontario, Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Clear right now with increasing cloud.
I didn't sleep well last night. Feeling like a zombie this morning. Bella-kitty hurt her foot while I was away. I've put most of the stuff away, but can't remember where I put one of the small cases.
I only have 2 rows left before I divide for the sleeves on the featherweight cardigan. I'm also going to restart my Spector after seeing so many completed Spector sweaters on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz

Some pics from the weekend


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! Edge to edge blue sky this morning and 11'C! We are off to see If Beale Street Could Talk at the cinema later, following lunch at Costas!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, and healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxx


We're expecting another snow and ice storm tomorrow. 
Enjoy your cinema.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Some pics from the weekend


Oh dear you managed to get out OK. Sounds like a great few days away. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear you managed to get out OK. Sounds like a great few days away. xx


The snow started again yesterday morning but we had a break with the wind. I went home with a different driver than the one that I came with. The original driver and his wife wanted to go snowshoeing for a couple of hours and I can make it to the barn behind the resort but no further.

I found out as we were leaving that we were on the "mountain" just south of Blue Mountain resort at Collingwood.

http://www.google.ca/search?biw=1600&bih=770&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=eOZrXKeZCcTMjgSf-bS4CQ&q=collingwood+blue+mountain&oq=collingwood+blue+mountain&gs_l=img.3..0l2j0i8i30l2j0i24l6.8353.10407..10616...0.0..0.76.879.14......0....1..gws-wiz-img.......0i67.yBnk9s3RxPE


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday. I hope your hands are better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and cloudy Wales, logging lorries are out in force so far this morning, oh well the more we have the quicker they will clear the site. Hoping for a phone call from the eye surgeon today, well his secretary anyway so hope to get some result from that, apart from that nothing planned so back to knitting. Have a good one. xx


You are going to be in a clear meadow by the time they are finished.
I hope you hear from the secretary soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Ours have been going great guns for the last few weeks, now waiting for the cuckoo but that will be a few weeks yet. xx


We are being screamed at by the Blue Jays. They let every bird in the neighbourhood know that we have put out food.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Blue_Jay/sounds


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> We had a lovely meet up. The appointment not so good, they failed to inform him that it has been changed to two months time! Anyway it meant we got to spend more time with him.
> We went to our little Italian place for pizza to celebrate the birthday


Oh no. I'm glad that you were able to celebrate his birthday with him.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope, Ontario, Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Clear right now with increasing cloud.
> I didn't sleep well last night. Feeling like a zombie this morning. Bella-kitty hurt her foot while I was away. I've put most of the stuff away, but can't remember where I put one of the small cases.
> I only have 2 rows left before I divide for the sleeves on the featherweight cardigan. I'm also going to restart my Spector after seeing so many completed Spector sweaters on the weekend.


Welcome home, sounds like you had a great break! Well done on getting so far with your pink cardi!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I would have loved to have seen a photo, or video of that, but it is good that she wasn't injured! xoxoxo


She did have a sore side from being hauled up out of the snow. She was laughing about it by the end of the day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Some pics from the weekend


Looks lovely, would _we_ all fit in there?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> We're expecting another snow and ice storm tomorrow.
> Enjoy your cinema.


Oh poor you, you must be so sick of it by now! Be safe over there!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have never thought of watching anything on my tablet, I think that would probably be much better than trying to adjust the sound on the Sony, then having to put it back to dh's settings! :sm13: :sm13:


I was watching an episode of a show that I usually watch at home while I was having some quiet time with my iPad in the book room at the resort.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> The snow started again yesterday morning but we had a break with the wind. I went home with a different driver than the one that I came with. The original driver and his wife wanted to go snowshoeing for a couple of hours and I can make it to the barn behind the resort but no further.
> 
> I found out as we were leaving that we were on the "mountain" just south of Blue Mountain resort at Collingwood.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?biw=1600&bih=770&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=eOZrXKeZCcTMjgSf-bS4CQ&q=collingwood+blue+mountain&oq=collingwood+blue+mountain&gs_l=img.3..0l2j0i8i30l2j0i24l6.8353.10407..10616...0.0..0.76.879.14......0....1..gws-wiz-img.......0i67.yBnk9s3RxPE


Very nice! It reminds me of that little town we stopped at while we were out and about with Pam & Ric, the one that was very Tyrolean!!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Got a surprise today, one of my Albino Cory's was spawning eggs! The Danio's ate them so I didn't have a problem with 40 more catfish. And I have dancing loaches... it appears my tank's are doing great.


If you have breeding occurring, then your tanks are perfect.
My dwarf gouramis decided to breed and body slammed every fish in the tank until I removed them.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


Pretty, but it is time for that stuff to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> I often put vegetables in my hamburger soup.... :sm17: xox


And if it had been advertised as hamburger soup, I would not have been surprised.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Ahh yes, the damn woodpecker, haven't heard mine yet. :sm14:


Our woodpeckers are small (no more than 5 inches in length) and well behaved. They stick to wood.


----------



## nitz8catz

Ladies, I'm going to start a new thread tonight. We've reached 350 again.
I've asked admin for permission to lock threads but I didnt' hear back at all.


----------



## nitz8catz

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Our woodpeckers are small (no more than 5 inches in length) and well behaved. They stick to wood.


Ours stick to wood as well but manage to find the loudest tree to hammer on. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx

I always thought Canada had more cold and snow and a longer winter than us. Certainly is not true this year.


Islander said:


> Our birds were out in full force today, ravens, jays, robins, thrushes, chickadee's... they were really making a racket in birdland. :sm02:


----------



## jinx

It makes no difference to him whether the show is old or new. As long as it has a horse in it he will be interested in it. We use to have a tiny tiny ranch. Harold and 8 year old son competed in local mini rodeos. Son rode his large pony/small horse. When our son started winning money and Harold was not in the winners circle Harold lost interest in the rodeos.


Islander said:


> New westerns or old? It must be a man thing.. : )


----------



## jinx

Icicles can be beautiful and dangerous. The last few years I was wondering why we no longer have icicles. It finally dawned on me that we had extra insulation put in the attic and new gutters. Doing that means no more icicles.


Islander said:


> Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


----------



## jinx

Glad the tanks are working out for you. You certainly put a lot of work into them. Is John enjoying them?



Islander said:


> Got a surprise today, one of my Albino Cory's was spawning eggs! The Danio's ate them so I didn't have a problem with 40 more catfish. And I have dancing loaches... it appears my tank's are doing great.


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hope the trucks finish the job soon. I think I hear your phone ringing, is it the surgeon?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull and cloudy Wales, logging lorries are out in force so far this morning, oh well the more we have the quicker they will clear the site. Hoping for a phone call from the eye surgeon today, well his secretary anyway so hope to get some result from that, apart from that nothing planned so back to knitting. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Glad you popped in. Sorry your hands are acting up and hope it clears quickly. Said while I have an ice pack on my wrist. First thing I thought of when it started aching is that no knitting for a bit. 
Happy Taco Tuesday.


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! Edge to edge blue sky this morning and 11'C! We are off to see If Beale Street Could Talk at the cinema later, following lunch at Costas!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, and healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxx


Morning. Lovely skies lifts ones spirit. We are overcast and will be having snow soon. 
Movie and a meal out sounds like a good way to spend the day.


----------



## jinx

Morning. I can relate to not sleeping well last night. Certainly feel like a zombie right now as the coffee has not kicked in yet. Hoping you perk up soon and sleep better tonight.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope, Ontario, Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Clear right now with increasing cloud.
> I didn't sleep well last night. Feeling like a zombie this morning. Bella-kitty hurt her foot while I was away. I've put most of the stuff away, but can't remember where I put one of the small cases.
> I only have 2 rows left before I divide for the sleeves on the featherweight cardigan. I'm also going to restart my Spector after seeing so many completed Spector sweaters on the weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning from London! Edge to edge blue sky this morning and 11'C! We are off to see If Beale Street Could Talk at the cinema later, following lunch at Costas!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, and healing hugs to those that need them!! xxxxx


Have fun at the cinema. Enjoy the sunny, warmer weather! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope, Ontario, Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and -15'C (5'F). Clear right now with increasing cloud.
> I didn't sleep well last night. Feeling like a zombie this morning. Bella-kitty hurt her foot while I was away. I've put most of the stuff away, but can't remember where I put one of the small cases.
> I only have 2 rows left before I divide for the sleeves on the featherweight cardigan. I'm also going to restart my Spector after seeing so many completed Spector sweaters on the weekend.


Sorry you didn't sleep well last night. Sorry little Bella-kitty has hurt her foot. I hope it heals quickly. And, what did you do with your missing small case?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Some pics from the weekend


Wonderful photos! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Very nice! It reminds me of that little town we stopped at while we were out and about with Pam & Ric, the one that was very Tyrolean!!


That would be Leavenworth and, yes, that does look very similar! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


Those dolls are very freaky, but then I have never really liked any doll very much, except 1, and that was a black doll, and I think it was more like a todder, than a baby doll. I didn't have it for very long, because one of my male cousins destroyed it. ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I always thought Canada had more cold and snow and a longer winter than us. Certainly is not true this year.


It just depends on what part of Canada. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the trucks finish the job soon. I think I hear your phone ringing, is it the surgeon?


It was the phone but not the surgeon it was the estate agents with another viewing on Thursday so will have to get the hoover and duster out again tomorrow. xx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday to you, too! Sorry your hands are not doing well today. Sending many warm and healing hugs to you. I'm off this morning to Fiber Social and then lunch with a friend. This afternoon, Mr. Ric and I are going to drag out all my Christmas decorations from where they've been stored and sort them out. Fun times! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> It was the phone but not the surgeon it was the estate agents with another viewing on Thursday so will have to get the hoover and duster out again tomorrow. xx :sm16:


Fingers crossed!!! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Our birds were out in full force today, ravens, jays, robins, thrushes, chickadee's... they were really making a racket in birdland. :sm02:


They must have been very delirious, with the feel of Spring in the air!????????????????????????


----------



## jinx

It can be a fun time. Going through the decorations and remembering when and where you got them. Picturing how they looked decorating your home. If you have to leave some behind maybe take pictures of them to save.


Miss Pam said:


> Happy Tuesday to you, too! Sorry your hands are not doing well today. Sending many warm and healing hugs to you. I'm off this morning to Fiber Social and then lunch with a friend. This afternoon, Mr. Ric and I are going to drag out all my Christmas decorations from where they've been stored and sort them out. Fun times! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> It can be a fun time. Going through the decorations and remembering when and where you got them. Picturing how they looked decorating your home. If you have to leave some behind maybe take pictures of them to save.


That's a good thought to take photos. I've got 13 bins to pull out of storage and go through, so lots to decide on. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Oh no. Hope you can manage at unravel on Friday


Shouldn't stop me spending money!????


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Some pics from the weekend


That snow is spectacular


----------



## lifeline

Went to Osterley Park today, lovely signs of spring. Although the sun was shining I was glad to have my gloves and scarf

Forgot to put in the link to Osterley Park https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/osterley-park-and-house


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Went to Osterley Park today, lovely signs of spring. Although the sun was shining I was glad to have my gloves and scarf


My daffodils aren't even thinking about coming out yet. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Is that on Netflix?


yes its animated but I love it! but then I love all things animated


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've been to the over 60's and won £1. Then I realised I hadn't paid for my tickets, couldn't make it up could I? I've seen marg for a quick chat and that's about all that's happened

Stephen sent me a joke on wattsap today. So I'm going to post it on to you sisters that are on wattsap. I've no more news. So I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


I know someone here that had her baby taken off her for negligence so her and her partner got a pushchair (stroller) and put one in it and walked about with it. It was a black doll and they were white, not quite right in the head...she's gone on to have another boy this time, now this baby has gone from them so guess what? She's four month pregnant again. I'm not even going to comment on it. Cos I get myself cross.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I know someone here that had her baby taken off her for negligence so her and her partner got a pushchair (stroller) and put one in it and walked about with it. It was a black doll and they were white, not quite right in the head...she's gone on to have another boy this time, now this baby has gone from them so guess what? She's four month pregnant again. I'm not even going to comment on it. Cos I get myself cross.


That kind of thing makes me upset, they so obviously want someone to love, but not got the know-how to give baby what he needs to thrive. That's from me not knowing their situation ????


----------



## lifeline

DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> That would be Leavenworth and, yes, that does look very similar! xxxooo :sm02:


That's right, of course!!! Such happy memories! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Went to Osterley Park today, lovely signs of spring. Although the sun was shining I was glad to have my gloves and scarf
> 
> Forgot to put in the link to Osterley Park https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/osterley-park-and-house


Wonderful pictures, glad you had a nice day!!


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


Very nice, quite Clarice Cliff!! x


----------



## London Girl

Good evening all! Didn't really enjoy the film, it was two hours of soulful looks that felt like four hours! Could tell the story in less than a minute!! Oh well, you can't win them all!!

Have a good evening or whatever you're having, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> The snow started again yesterday morning but we had a break with the wind. I went home with a different driver than the one that I came with. The original driver and his wife wanted to go snowshoeing for a couple of hours and I can make it to the barn behind the resort but no further.
> 
> I found out as we were leaving that we were on the "mountain" just south of Blue Mountain resort at Collingwood.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?biw=1600&bih=770&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=eOZrXKeZCcTMjgSf-bS4CQ&q=collingwood+blue+mountain&oq=collingwood+blue+mountain&gs_l=img.3..0l2j0i8i30l2j0i24l6.8353.10407..10616...0.0..0.76.879.14......0....1..gws-wiz-img.......0i67.yBnk9s3RxPE


That is amazing!!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> And if it had been advertised as hamburger soup, I would not have been surprised.


Was it good though?


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


I don't understand why they were in the reject pile they are beautiful!


----------



## binkbrice

Had a wonderful day out with my niece today taking her to run errands then her appointment were I got to gee the baby on the ultrasound and hear her heart beat so cute !


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my niece today taking her to run errands then her appointment were I got to gee the baby on the ultrasound and hear her heart beat so cute !


That sounds like a great day! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a great day! :sm01: xxxooo


I assume you figured out that was supposed to be "see" not "gee"!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I assume you figured out that was supposed to be "see" not "gee"!


Yes I did! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Your weather is all extremes it seems, feel for you. xoxo


The weather in this country is always so different, between the North & South. The north of the country is Tropical, and the south is more, or less, Temperate, but possibly with higher temperatures, & less rain! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> We had a lovely meet up. The appointment not so good, they failed to inform him that it has been changed to two months time! Anyway it meant we got to spend more time with him.
> We went to our little Italian place for pizza to celebrate the birthday


I have when that happens, especially if there is travel involved with getting to the appointment!????


----------



## linkan

I'm told the baby has lots of lots of hair too????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


Mm is avery clever, & possibly devious young woman!????????????


----------



## lifeline

A very happy birthday to our lovely Susan xxx


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Very nice, quite Clarice Cliff!! x


I forgot to post that it was meant to be Clarice Cliff. I think the teapot in the collection is particularly impressive


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I don't understand why they were in the reject pile they are beautiful!


If you look carefully some of the icing is smudged


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my niece today taking her to run errands then her appointment were I got to gee the baby on the ultrasound and hear her heart beat so cute !


That is exciting, glad you had the experience


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> That is exciting, glad you had the experience


I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then. 
It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


----------



## linkan

Lisa i seriously need to make this for Marcelina soooo cute.

https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/02/09/free-knitting-patternflower-fairy-baby/

https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/01/30/free-pattern-pixie-hat


----------



## linkan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN
 i love you
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday to you, oh sane one. ????​????​????​ xox0


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then.
> It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
> Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


Pretty


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday Susan, have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my niece today taking her to run errands then her appointment were I got to gee the baby on the ultrasound and hear her heart beat so cute !


How lovely for you and DN! Poor Linky must be so jel but her turn will come! Hurry up and get well Linky, your babies need you!!! :sm02: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all from a damp and windy, cold Wales. Been busy in the kitchen again but have done enough so with viewers tomorrow will just have to heat up the left-overs. Quick tidy up needed and that's it. Then I shall knit. No logging lorries yet, will probably wait until tomorrow so they can meet and greet our viewers nose-to-nose in the lane. Hope they can reverse. Now to catch up. Have a good Wednesday. xx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I'm told the baby has lots of lots of hair too????


Amazing what they can tell from a scan! I expect Jen will get the hiccups!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> A very happy birthday to our lovely Susan xxx


.....and from me! Sorry I'm a little late, haven't got all my birthdays back on this new laptop yet!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> I forgot to post that it was meant to be Clarice Cliff. I think the teapot in the collection is particularly impressive


I spotted it straight away, you can tell I watch Antiques Roadshow!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow and freezing rain coming starting at 2pm so the commute home will be messy. Although not as much freezing rain is predicted as last time.
I divided for sleeves on my featherweight cardi, so it's all set up for Knit Night. It's just miles of stockinette now.
I forgot to set up a new thread last night. I'll try to remember tonight.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Didn't really enjoy the film, it was two hours of soulful looks that felt like four hours! Could tell the story in less than a minute!! Oh well, you can't win them all!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever you're having, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


sorry you and with enjoy the film, but glad you told us about it though! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:
 

> I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then.
> It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
> Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


That's lovely and unique, of course!! I didn't have any ultrasounds at all, they weren't invented back in the late 60s!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> Lisa i seriously need to make this for Marcelina soooo cute.
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/02/09/free-knitting-patternflower-fairy-baby/
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/01/30/free-pattern-pixie-hat


How cute is that?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> A very happy birthday to our lovely Susan xxx





London Girl said:


> .....and from me! Sorry I'm a little late, haven't got all my birthdays back on this new laptop yet!!! xxxxx


I never can remember anyone's birthday.
Happy birthday Susan. Even if mine is late too.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and windy, cold Wales. Been busy in the kitchen again but have done enough so with viewers tomorrow will just have to heat up the left-overs. Quick tidy up needed and that's it. Then I shall knit. No logging lorries yet, will probably wait until tomorrow so they can meet and greet our viewers nose-to-nose in the lane. Hope they can reverse. Now to catch up. Have a good Wednesday. xx


You are looking down, not up, stoppit at once!!! Everything is going to be all right!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Had a wonderful day out with my niece today taking her to run errands then her appointment were I got to gee the baby on the ultrasound and hear her heart beat so cute !


That is excellent, I loved linking to babies heartbeats, while I was still working!????


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Amazing what they can tell from a scan! I expect Jen will get the hiccups!! xxx


My niece is trained as a digital ultrasound technician. She finds it fascinating.
You might be right about the hiccups. DD was born with a full head of black hair (which all fell out within 6 weeks) and I had a lot of hiccups.

:sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi

A late good morning from Surrey. Just back from the vets as Bentley had to have his annual jab.

Have just rung Susan and she sounds on good form and is off for a 'surprise' meal tonight according to Stephen's MIL!!! Happy Birthday my gorgeous friend. xxx

My hands and wrists are feeling much better just trying not to over use them atm.

DD and LM came over this morning to go to the cinema as the boys had gone to Norwich to pick up some wheels for their rally car (don't ask!!!)

As it is WEDNESDAY we are off to the supermarket, then pick up fish and chips (for us and the girls) and then it is singing tonight.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and windy, cold Wales. Been busy in the kitchen again but have done enough so with viewers tomorrow will just have to heat up the left-overs. Quick tidy up needed and that's it. Then I shall knit. No logging lorries yet, will probably wait until tomorrow so they can meet and greet our viewers nose-to-nose in the lane. Hope they can reverse. Now to catch up. Have a good Wednesday. xx


Rotten timing for the logging lorries. They must have cut almost all the trees by now.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow and freezing rain coming starting at 2pm so the commute home will be messy. Although not as much freezing rain is predicted as last time.
> I divided for sleeves on my featherweight cardi, so it's all set up for Knit Night. It's just miles of stockinette now.
> I forgot to set up a new thread last night. I'll try to remember tonight.


Stockinette is fine if you want to chat at the same time!! Don't forget the bins!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> A very happy birthday to our lovely Susan xxx


Happy Birthday from are also, Susan xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You are looking down, not up, stoppit at once!!! Everything is going to be all right!! xxxx


You're telling me off again aren't you? At my height I spend most of my life looking up. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> My niece is trained as a digital ultrasound technician. She finds it fascinating.
> You might be right about the hiccups. DD was born with a full head of black hair (which all fell out within 6 weeks) and I had a lot of hiccups.
> 
> :sm01:


It's what my mum used to say if you got the hiccups when expecting, an old wives tale that may have some truth in it!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then.
> It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
> Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


That looks like a nice kitchen.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> How cute is that?!!! xxxx


What she said. xx


----------



## jinx

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp and windy, cold Wales. Been busy in the kitchen again but have done enough so with viewers tomorrow will just have to heat up the left-overs. Quick tidy up needed and that's it. Then I shall knit. No logging lorries yet, will probably wait until tomorrow so they can meet and greet our viewers nose-to-nose in the lane. Hope they can reverse. Now to catch up. Have a good Wednesday. xx


Morning. We also are damp, cold, and windy with a few inches of falling snow to deal with. 
Hope today brings you peace and joy.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The weather in this country is always so different, between the North & South. The north of the country is Tropical, and the south is more, or less, Temperate, but possibly with higher temperatures, & less rain! ????????????


Canada has 4 seasons. In some places, that can happen all in one day. :sm17:


----------



## jinx

I also enjoy antiques roadshow. We have antique roadshow from the U.S. and a different one from your area.


London Girl said:


> I spotted it straight away, you can tell I watch Antiques Roadshow!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow and freezing rain coming starting at 2pm so the commute home will be messy. Although not as much freezing rain is predicted as last time.
> I divided for sleeves on my featherweight cardi, so it's all set up for Knit Night. It's just miles of stockinette now.
> I forgot to set up a new thread last night. I'll try to remember tonight.


Stockinette sounds like the perfect stitch for knit night.
We are having the awful weather right now and it will get to your area by early afternoon. No, we do not want to keep it here.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Was it good though?


Too greasy. I always pour off the fat when I fry hamburger. Someone didn't do that with this soup.
I'd like to try recreating that leek-vegetable soup (without the hamburger). I like leek soup.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Rotten timing for the logging lorries. They must have cut almost all the trees by now.


Yes they've finished felling and I think finished stacking so it's only the lorries to pull their fingers out and they'll be all done. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Canada has 4 seasons. In some places, that can happen all in one day. :sm17:


That sounds very British too. xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey. Just back from the vets as Bentley had to have his annual jab.
> 
> Have just rung Susan and she sounds on good form and is off for a 'surprise' meal tonight according to Stephen's MIL!!! Happy Birthday my gorgeous friend. xxx
> 
> My hands and wrists are feeling much better just trying not to over use them atm.
> 
> DD and LM came over this morning to go to the cinema as the boys had gone to Norwich to pick up some wheels for their rally car (don't ask!!!)
> 
> As it is WEDNESDAY we are off to the supermarket, then pick up fish and chips (for us and the girls) and then it is singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


Glad you wrists and hands are feeling better. Only one of my wrists aches and it is my left one. Which really limits what I can do. I am using salon pas and magnetic bracelets. 
Happy Windy Wednesday to you. Enjoy the fish.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Too greasy. I always pour off the fat when I fry hamburger. Someone didn't do that with this soup.
> I'd like to try recreating that leek-vegetable soup (without the hamburger). I like leek soup.


Leek and potato soup is a lovely filling, comfort soup. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> That is amazing!!


Collingwood is called Ontario's playground because there is always something to do there, summer or winter. There are about 12 different ski resorts, snowshoeing and lots of snowmobile trails for the winter and the beaches of Georgian Bay, hiking trails, cable cars, spas, caves, a suspension bridge trail, breweries, wineries, and a rollercoaster down the mountain for summer.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Didn't really enjoy the film, it was two hours of soulful looks that felt like four hours! Could tell the story in less than a minute!! Oh well, you can't win them all!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever you're having, see you tomorrow!! xxxxx


Every movie needs a good entertaining story. Some of the producers/directors forget that for artistic shots and special effects.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


I thought they were ceramic!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Leek and potato soup is a lovely filling, comfort soup. xx


And very easy to make in a big pan. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> My daffodils aren't even thinking about coming out yet. xx


My flowers are still sleeping in their bed. Not that I have a lot of flowers.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Went to Osterley Park today, lovely signs of spring. Although the sun was shining I was glad to have my gloves and scarf
> 
> Forgot to put in the link to Osterley Park https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/osterley-park-and-house


Lovely flowers. It's nice to know that someone is getting Spring.
That mosaic is wonderful.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> And very easy to make in a big pan. xxx


Yes I make a big batch and freeze them in two serving portions, one of the first things I'll do if we ever move. xx


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Every movie needs a good entertaining story. Some of the producers/directors forget that for artistic shots and special effects.


I sometimes wonder what producers/directors are thinking when they cast people for the movies. I was trying to watch "Little Women" last night. Lilly is reading the book and I thought I would refresh my memory about the story. In this version of the movie they cast actresses that all looked exactly the same age. Only one of the sisters was younger. The 3 other sisters were too old for their rolls and the mother looked too young. I was glad I could turn it off and that I had not paid to see it.


----------



## nitz8catz

They are forecasting now that the freezing rain won't come until 7pm tonight. Yay. I'll be home.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Shouldn't stop me spending money!????


Nothing stops me from spending money, except lack of money :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
Especially when I smell yarn fumes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That's a good thought to take photos. I've got 13 bins to pull out of storage and go through, so lots to decide on. xxxooo


That's a lot of Christmas decorations. We pared ours down this year too. I never thought of taking pictures of the ones that I gave away.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I always thought Canada had more cold and snow and a longer winter than us. Certainly is not true this year.





Miss Pam said:


> It just depends on what part of Canada. xxxooo


My part of Canada has more ice than snow these days. Near Georgian Bay, where the resort was, definitely gets a LOT more snow. We do have a long season of grays and cloud and cold. We won't see flowers until late April or May.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Those dolls are very freaky, but then I have never really liked any doll very much, except 1, and that was a black doll, and I think it was more like a todder, than a baby doll. I didn't have it for very long, because one of my male cousins destroyed it. ????????????


I was never into dolls. My sister and DD had large collections of Barbies. I had books.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> That would be Leavenworth and, yes, that does look very similar! xxxooo :sm02:


Collingwood is more spread out. Leavenworth was easy to walk around. Like most places in Canada, in Collingwood, you need to drive.


----------



## nitz8catz

I need to head out now.
Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lot of Christmas decorations. We pared ours down this year too. I never thought of taking pictures of the ones that I gave away.


I also do that with the art work Lilly and Jason share with me. I hang it on the fridge for some time and then I take a picture and save it forever. :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I sometimes wonder what producers/directors are thinking when they cast people for the movies. I was trying to watch "Little Women" last night. Lilly is reading the book and I thought I would refresh my memory about the story. In this version of the movie they cast actresses that all looked exactly the same age. Only one of the sisters was younger. The 3 other sisters were too old for their rolls and the mother looked too young. I was glad I could turn it off and that I had not paid to see it.


Sometimes, reading the book is best because we can use our own imaginations!! Never sure why movie makers seem unable to do that!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You're telling me off again aren't you? At my height I spend most of my life looking up. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Only in your own interest love! I know from my own experience that it's easier to get up if you don't go all the way down!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

I shall look forward to it. We are talking about coming up your way again , will see how things go.



grandma susan said:


> Next time love. Don't worry you've not seen the last of me. Sorry your sorry, but it is what it is as Albert used to say. Next time, I'll be there .


----------



## LondonChris

I remember watching a program about these 'mums'. The babies had nursery's full of the finest baby things. Lots of the knitting ladies on sites use these dolls too.



London Girl said:


> A strange thing happened in the shop today. It's quite a small shop so you couldn't miss a party of six coming in, 2 adults, 4 kids and a beautiful hard-bodied coach built pram. We all wanted to see the baby and he was absolutely gorgeous, fast asleep, just perfect. The lady pushing the pram said his name was Charlie then she said "He's not real" and to be sure he wasn't but so very lifelike, even when she picked him up, he lay in her arms like a real baby. Poor Lydia who hadn't heard that he was a 'reborn' baby, gently stroked his cheek with the back of her finger and nearly had a heart attack when she felt how cold he was!! Apparently this lady collects these things and has a nice little business going, buying and selling them but why on earth would you buy a pram and parade it and the baby round the shops in the rain?? It's beyond me and I have to say I found it all kinda creepy!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> A very happy birthday to our lovely Susan xxx


And from me, too, Susan! I hope you have a wonderful day! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

I've written the same, quite agree with you.


jinx said:


> Reborn babies were quite the thing a few years ago. Women that want a child dress and care for the doll as if it was real, to them it is real. They spend thousands of dollars on these dolls. I dislike even looking at them, find them creepy. Several people display their knit projects on those dolls and I quickly close the screen.


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Trish. Still surrounded by Lego! Oscar is supposed to be doing homework, I'm not encouraging it, he's only 7! They are having their lunch soon & off to the park for a much needed run, at the sun is shining.


Islander said:


> I'm imagining lego and little wizards! Hugs to you Chris. xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Brrrrrrrrrr



Islander said:


> Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey. Just back from the vets as Bentley had to have his annual jab.
> 
> Have just rung Susan and she sounds on good form and is off for a 'surprise' meal tonight according to Stephen's MIL!!! Happy Birthday my gorgeous friend. xxx
> 
> My hands and wrists are feeling much better just trying not to over use them atm.
> 
> DD and LM came over this morning to go to the cinema as the boys had gone to Norwich to pick up some wheels for their rally car (don't ask!!!)
> 
> As it is WEDNESDAY we are off to the supermarket, then pick up fish and chips (for us and the girls) and then it is singing tonight.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxxx


Glad your hands and wrists are feeling better. Continue to take it easy on them. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Love your aquarium, it's something we always had at home. My brother loves them still.



Islander said:


> Got a surprise today, one of my Albino Cory's was spawning eggs! The Danio's ate them so I didn't have a problem with 40 more catfish. And I have dancing loaches... it appears my tank's are doing great.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> They are forecasting now that the freezing rain won't come until 7pm tonight. Yay. I'll be home.


Great news. Be safe out there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's a lot of Christmas decorations. We pared ours down this year too. I never thought of taking pictures of the ones that I gave away.


I don't have to toss anything! We pulled them out of storage yesterday afternoon and they are all fine. I'm amazed! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> My part of Canada has more ice than snow these days. Near Georgian Bay, where the resort was, definitely gets a LOT more snow. We do have a long season of grays and cloud and cold. We won't see flowers until late April or May.


Yes, you do get a lot colder there than over here on the West Coast. And where Trish is, it can tend to get a lot wetter and colder than down where I am -- and we generally get a lot of wet here! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Collingwood is more spread out. Leavenworth was easy to walk around. Like most places in Canada, in Collingwood, you need to drive.


Yes, Leavenworth and the town of Winthrop (where we stopped for lunch and an ice cream that same day) are both easily walked. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Sorry your hands are problematic, that's a long word for me! I always find change in the weather affects me. I'm suffering big time today. You will have to have a rest today! Hugs. Xx
quote=PurpleFi]Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning. It's a bit wet here this morning (hopefully no snow although some places may bet it this morning, but it's supposed to warm up later today, so shouldn't last long). I'm going to see my parents and sister today with two of my cousins. Should be a fun day and will be great to see them and my parents and sister before we leave. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris

Very pretty. I just copied the hat, just what I had been looking for. Your DD's kitchen is going to look so pretty.



linkan said:


> Lisa i seriously need to make this for Marcelina soooo cute.
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/02/09/free-knitting-patternflower-fairy-baby/
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/01/30/free-pattern-pixie-hat


----------



## linkan

nitz8catz said:


> I thought they were ceramic!


I thought they were a picture !


----------



## LondonChris

I had them with Kaz & saw lots of my GSs, I think they are amazing.


London Girl said:


> That's lovely and unique, of course!! I didn't have any ultrasounds at all, they weren't invented back in the late 60s!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> I had them with Kaz & saw lots of my GSs, I think they are amazing.


I can already tell because of them that she is going to look like her momma. She has her chin for sure.????????


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> Very pretty. I just copied the hat, just what I had been looking for. Your DD's kitchen is going to look so pretty.


Thanks, yea she does such cute work. She has such an eye for it.


----------



## SaxonLady

tat'sgran said:


> Just looking at these beautiful spring flowers and wondering when (or if) we will ever get enough warm weather and sun to enjoy our own gardens this year. Impatience is one thing that I am working on conquering!!! xo wendy


Patience may well be a virtue but impatience is not a sin.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


Okay... Are they cookies? Or drawings? What the Heck am i looking at , I'm so confused....


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Today was chilli day.
> Dh browned the beef and opened the cans and i did the rest lol.
> Had his dad over for chilli followed with klondike ice cream bars.
> Yummy.
> 
> So, how many of you add some type of noodle to your chilli?
> Because i use spaghetti noodles.
> I know some states think it's crazy to add noodles to chilli , but i can't imagine it without noodles.
> Working on the mosaic still and a cupcake hat for Marcelina.
> Dd is suppose to get her rh shot Tuesday. I'm still sick so my amazing sister is taking her.


doesn't chilli go with rice?


----------



## LondonChris

My favourite book! I know what you mean by the movie. I enjoyed the old first film.



jinx said:


> I sometimes wonder what producers/directors are thinking when they cast people for the movies. I was trying to watch "Little Women" last night. Lilly is reading the book and I thought I would refresh my memory about the story. In this version of the movie they cast actresses that all looked exactly the same age. Only one of the sisters was younger. The 3 other sisters were too old for their rolls and the mother looked too young. I was glad I could turn it off and that I had not paid to see it.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I like it on a baked potato and load cheese, onions, and sour cream on top.


You are so making me hungry!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all ok today. I got up early, like 9am! And did my duvet cover and tea towels and I was proud until it started to rain, but then it passed over.
> 
> I've been to s and b today and got my friend at over 60's 10 balls of yarn because he Mike our yarn man was selling 100gms for £1. I think I told you she knits air ambulance blankets and its regally enough to pay.
> 
> Marg came and had a cup of tea then Lynn came round after s and b.
> 
> One of the girls at s and b has a phone so similar to me and she's going to show me what to do sometime. Maybe next week. I'm doing ok with it. I can't believe I've got unlimited talk and texts.
> 
> Well.. That's about all my news I think, so I'll catch up with you all. Xxx


You've done well there with that phone. Especially when you have finally mastered everything on it!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I love popadoms with my chilli and rice. I don't like chilli too hot though.


What a good idea. I don't either.


----------



## LondonChris

Too true. Xx


London Girl said:


> Only in your own interest love! I know from my own experience that it's easier to get up if you don't go all the way down!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Tell me about it, now they are coming towards the house sideways off the eaves...


Good grief woman, you made me shiver!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a bit of problem with my hands so can't type much atm.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Keep those hands warm and lazy!


----------



## LondonChris

Afternoon from a beautiful Sunny London, it’s warm too, long may it last. Kaz just taken the kids to the park so it’s quiet here. I keep suggesting that they might like to play in their house but obviously ours is best. Poor Bill is finding it hard as he isn’t well at the moment. Not sure if I told you that he has been having tests on his kidneys. Had a scan last week & has a appt at Guy’s this Friday, they are rushing things through. It doesn’t sound good but we will wait until a confirmed diagnosis on Friday. I’m off to sit & knit for a while before the mob get back! Love to you all. X


----------



## LondonChris

Susan, sending lots of hugs on your birthday. Hope you are having a good day. Love from Bill & I.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then.
> It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
> Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


I love the dragonfly's that is amazing!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Went to Osterley Park today, lovely signs of spring. Although the sun was shining I was glad to have my gloves and scarf
> 
> Forgot to put in the link to Osterley Park https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/osterley-park-and-house


Love the table top. Very Romanesque.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Lisa i seriously need to make this for Marcelina soooo cute.
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/02/09/free-knitting-patternflower-fairy-baby/
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/01/30/free-pattern-pixie-hat


I will try and get them printed for you! Both are so cute!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I know someone here that had her baby taken off her for negligence so her and her partner got a pushchair (stroller) and put one in it and walked about with it. It was a black doll and they were white, not quite right in the head...she's gone on to have another boy this time, now this baby has gone from them so guess what? She's four month pregnant again. I'm not even going to comment on it. Cos I get myself cross.


It's a pity that people cannot be sterilised by law when they are like that.


----------



## LondonChris

My little daffodils in a pot outside my house, Spring is on itâs way. This time last year we had snow.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> DD brought these home off the reject pile today. She has been working on this collection ready for mother's Day, she was showing me them yesterday and I said how I would like one. She has stressed to me that they are not her work, hers have not made it to the reject pile.


Of course they haven't. She's far too good.


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Susan!!


----------



## SaxonLady

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY LOVELY SUSAN. I hope you are having an amazingly good day. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

The sun is shining and it really is spring-like today. I have the boys until Friday because Merlin has hired a van and gone to Denmark to help Sarah's uncle come back to England. It's a long drive but a friend is going with him. Dover, Dunkirk, Holland, Germany then Denmark. He is calling in at a friend's in Germany to drop some bits off to him. 

The boys are very quiet today. I think they're tired. It's lovely to have them here. Time to throw something edible at them I think.


----------



## SaxonLady

Merlin put this on Facebook and it went viral with well over a million hits. I know not many of you see my Facebook page, so hopefully you can get this.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10161203164400234&id=774295233


----------



## lifeline

linkan said:


> Okay... Are they cookies? Or drawings? What the Heck am i looking at , I'm so confused....


Biscuits (cookies) I've eaten one already


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> doesn't chilli go with rice?


It certainly does in my house love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a beautiful Sunny London, it's warm too, long may it last. Kaz just taken the kids to the park so it's quiet here. I keep suggesting that they might like to play in their house but obviously ours is best. Poor Bill is finding it hard as he isn't well at the moment. Not sure if I told you that he has been having tests on his kidneys. Had a scan last week & has a appt at Guy's this Friday, they are rushing things through. It doesn't sound good but we will wait until a confirmed diagnosis on Friday. I'm off to sit & knit for a while before the mob get back! Love to you all. X


Keeping my fingers crossed this all turns out well for Bill xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> My little daffodils in a pot outside my house, Spring is on itâs way. This time last year we had snow.


What joyful pictures! Mine are in bud, ready to pop open any time now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Merlin put this on Facebook and it went viral with well over a million hits. I know not many of you see my Facebook page, so hopefully you can get this.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10161203164400234&id=774295233


Couldn't open it Saxy!! :sm22: xx


----------



## jinx

Wishing the best for Bill. Hope they have a definite diagnosis and that there is a quick and painless fix for his problem.



LondonChris said:


> Afternoon from a beautiful Sunny London, it's warm too, long may it last. Kaz just taken the kids to the park so it's quiet here. I keep suggesting that they might like to play in their house but obviously ours is best. Poor Bill is finding it hard as he isn't well at the moment. Not sure if I told you that he has been having tests on his kidneys. Had a scan last week & has a appt at Guy's this Friday, they are rushing things through. It doesn't sound good but we will wait until a confirmed diagnosis on Friday. I'm off to sit & knit for a while before the mob get back! Love to you all. X


----------



## jinx

I wish you the happiest of birthdays to you dear Susan.


----------



## jinx

It sounds amazing to me to drive to Denmark. We can only drive to Canada or Mexico. 


SaxonLady said:


> The sun is shining and it really is spring-like today. I have the boys until Friday because Merlin has hired a van and gone to Denmark to help Sarah's uncle come back to England. It's a long drive but a friend is going with him. Dover, Dunkirk, Holland, Germany then Denmark. He is calling in at a friend's in Germany to drop some bits off to him.
> 
> The boys are very quiet today. I think they're tired. It's lovely to have them here. Time to throw something edible at them I think.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> It sounds amazing to me to drive to Denmark. We can only drive to Canada or Mexico.


But that's muchfurther than UK to Denmark x


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to sing x


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> It certainly does in my house love!! xxxx[/quote
> 
> We did not get the 5-8 inches of snow today, only got about an inch. It is still cold and damp. A good day to make chili. I thought of making it with rice, but Mr. Wonderful requested I not make any for him. So I made it with spaghetti pasta.
> Oh, with the inch of snow we got two inches of freezing rain and it is still precipitating. Way to icy to walk out the door. I cancelled my dentist appointment for tomorrow and will stay home and enjoy the sunshine through the window and wait for the next snow storm predicted for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> But that's muchfurther than UK to Denmark x


All that separates Wisconsin from Canada is Lake Superior. It is about an hour flight time. 
Mexico for me would be a long trip, but very close for someone that lives in Texas.
I hear they are building a wall around Mexico so going there might be difficult. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls, THANKYOU all for your best wishes and phone calls today, I've had quite an exciting day. The family and Inlaws took me out for a meal tonight and it was beautiful. I've had lots of surprises and some wonderful cards. I've been very lucky. I'm so blessed with my friends, sisters and family, I don't ever forget this. 

I'm going to catch up now, so I'll talk soon. I'm at Stephens for tonight.


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> A very happy birthday to our lovely Susan xxx


THANKYOU Rebecca..


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then.
> It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
> Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


I just love them. Well done, DD.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN
> i love you
> ????????????????????????????????????


Thank you Angela. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Happy Birthday to you, oh sane one. ???? ???? ???? xox0


Thank you trash, play your cards right and you could be the second in command in saneness on my days off


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Susan, have a good one. xx


Thank you Jackie I have had a very good day. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> .....and from me! Sorry I'm a little late, haven't got all my birthdays back on this new laptop yet!!! xxxxx


Thank you June, my Jacquie Lawson dates are all wrong, and I'm supposed to be card monitor as well as being sane! It's not easy. Thanks for the e card. X


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I never can remember anyone's birthday.
> Happy birthday Susan. Even if mine is late too.


Thank you Mav.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Happy Birthday from are also, Susan xoxoxo


THANKYOU judi. I always get yours mixed up too....


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I was never into dolls. My sister and DD had large collections of Barbies. I had books.


I wasn't into dolls either. I liked trains, clockwork ones, and cars. I used to put the tracks in a circle, put an orange under part of it, to make a hill, then open a book and make a bridge with it. I also used to like to play butchers. I got newspapers and made parcels out of them and pretended they had sausages in. I wonder if any of you sisters cab remember what you used to play with when you were little, this could be interesting.


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Susan! I hope you have a wonderful day! xxxooo


THANKYOU Pam. This will be the last birthday that you spend in your house, have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I wasn't into dolls either. I liked trains, clockwork ones, and cars. I used to put the tracks in a circle, put an orange under part of it, to make a hill, then open a book and make a bridge with it. I also used to like to play butchers. I got newspapers and made parcels out of them and pretended they had sausages in. I wonder if any of you sisters cab remember what you used to play with when you were little, this could be interesting.


I spent an awful lot of time outside either on roller skates or bikes, fishing in the local stream or playing football. xx


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I wasn't into dolls either. I liked trains, clockwork ones, and cars. I used to put the tracks in a circle, put an orange under part of it, to make a hill, then open a book and make a bridge with it. I also used to like to play butchers. I got newspapers and made parcels out of them and pretended they had sausages in. I wonder if any of you sisters cab remember what you used to play with when you were little, this could be interesting.


We were poor, very poor. I do not remember having toys. I did have two books and a cap gun. Most of my time was spent in the river and running and playing with my friends in the woods. When we moved we played in the park a lot. I was thrilled when my dad bought me a very rusted bicycle for $2.00. Funny thing was my brother, who are 6 years younger got a new bicycle at the same time.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Susan, sending lots of hugs on your birthday. Hope you are having a good day. Love from Bill & I.


Thank you Chris. Tell bill I'm asking after him. And try not to worry too much. Hopefully they will be able to do something.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Susan!!


Thank you Lisa, I've had a good day


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY LOVELY SUSAN. I hope you are having an amazingly good day. xxxxx


Do you know something? I really have had a great day. I feel quite guilty feeling that way, but it's the truth. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I wish you the happiest of birthdays to you dear Susan.


THANKYOU jinx. I've had a great day. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Do you know something? I really have had a great day. I feel quite guilty feeling that way, but it's the truth. Thanks to everyone.


Do not feel guilty about having a good time as it will make Albert happy. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> We were poor, very poor. I do not remember having toys. I did have two books and a cap gun. Most of my time was spent in the river and running and playing with my friends in the woods. When we moved we played in the park a lot. I was thrilled when my dad bought me a very rusted bicycle for $2.00. Funny thing was my brother, who are 6 years younger got a new bicycle at the same time.


Being #10 of 13, I did have bikes and sleds from older brothers (didn't know there were girls' bikes). We had a swing set my Dad made out of the old windmill and tractor seats. I spent a lot of time on the monkey bars and trapeze and bike up and down the 1/4 mile lane. I did get to the library for books, but with chores, we didn't have much play time. Didn't realize we were so poor until I visited other kids' houses at about age 10 or 11..then Dad died and those of us who could went to work outside the home. But, I don't feel short-changed as two of my younger brothers do.


----------



## LondonChris

It's because you are loved and deserve to have a good day. Xx



grandma susan said:


> Do you know something? I really have had a great day. I feel quite guilty feeling that way, but it's the truth. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> Okay... Are they cookies? Or drawings? What the Heck am i looking at , I'm so confused....


Cookies!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I wasn't into dolls either. I liked trains, clockwork ones, and cars. I used to put the tracks in a circle, put an orange under part of it, to make a hill, then open a book and make a bridge with it. I also used to like to play butchers. I got newspapers and made parcels out of them and pretended they had sausages in. I wonder if any of you sisters cab remember what you used to play with when you were little, this could be interesting.


We played dolls and outside we would play on the hill behind our house, kickball and rode our bikes!


----------



## binkbrice

It has been pouring down rain all day and I drove 25 miles one way to get Dd her new glasses and guess what I remembered right before we went in......that I had left her prescription in my Equinox which was at home so now I have to go back tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU Pam. This will be the last birthday that you spend in your house, have a great day tomorrow.


Thank you! Will be starting off with going out to breakfast (because that's what I like to do on my birthday). Have a few errands to run and then out for drinks in the late afternoon with a few friends. Should be a fun day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Do not feel guilty about having a good time as it will make Albert happy. Xxx


Ditto from me, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Sorry, double posted, so have just put this in!????????????????????????????????????????????‍⚕????????

And for those of us who are more, or less, "Girly" girls???????????????? ....... ????????????????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Ok, I have finished playing now, and will get down to "Brass Tacks", and continue catching up with everything that has happened! ???????????????????????? ...... And here is a whole heap of Brass!
That is really it, for now! 

Love & Hugs to all, & I hope that the warmer temperatures are beginning to reach every one!
Our temperatures are beginning to get more tolerable now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

So we didn't change threads yet????? :sm07:


----------



## Miss Pam

Xiang said:


> So we didn't change threads yet????? :sm07:


Not yet. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm glad she did too. Dd1 said she was happy to get to spend the day with her and share the ultrasound with her. I get to go next time !! Which is in two weeks. She'll have another one then.
> It's funny i only ever got to have one ultrasound with both of my pregnancy's. She had one every two weeks , excluding the past month pretty much. She said it was so good to see her again. She hasn't a clue what's going to happen to her when she's born. Just the LOVE is so big !????????i can't wait.
> Dd has been painting the kitchen cabinets at their new home. It's coming along nicely. how cute is that ?!


That is gorgeous! Are all your children Artistic, or only DD1! Tell her I can't wait to see how she decorates the rest of the unit!????????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I'm told the baby has lots of lots of hair too????


I Love your new avatar! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lisa i seriously need to make this for Marcelina soooo cute.
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/02/09/free-knitting-patternflower-fairy-baby/
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/01/30/free-pattern-pixie-hat


That is so cute, I need to take a much closer look at it, and see if the pattern includes up to 5 or 6, it would look gorgeous on a certain pair of girls, and possibly a 10 year old! ????????????‍♀????‍♀☺????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Amazing what they can tell from a scan! I expect Jen will get the hiccups!! xxx


The first time that happens, and one realises what is happening, od is so funny, watching ones` belly jumping around all over the place!????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and -9'C (16'F). Snow and freezing rain coming starting at 2pm so the commute home will be messy. Although not as much freezing rain is predicted as last time.
> I divided for sleeves on my featherweight cardi, so it's all set up for Knit Night. It's just miles of stockinette now.
> I forgot to set up a new thread last night. I'll try to remember tonight.


That's ok, I can catchup, then go to the new thread, when you get to it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Lisa i seriously need to make this for Marcelina soooo cute.
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/02/09/free-knitting-patternflower-fairy-baby/
> 
> https://daffodilwild.wordpress.com/2019/01/30/free-pattern-pixie-hat





London Girl said:


> How cute is that?!!! xxxx


I love it, and if it doesn't come in the aire I want, I will see if I can add the amount of stitches, to make a larger size!????????????????


----------



## Islander

The happiest day to you Pam! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> The happiest day to you Pam! xoxox


Thank you, Trish! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline

Happy birthday Pam x


----------



## Barn-dweller

Happy Birthday from me too Pam. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull but at the moment dry Wales. Viewers in a couple of hours so must finish off hoovering then an afternoon of knitting, hopefully I will finish my shawl. See y'all later. xx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly does in my house love!! xxxx[/quote
> 
> We did not get the 5-8 inches of snow today, only got about an inch. It is still cold and damp. A good day to make chili. I thought of making it with rice, but Mr. Wonderful requested I not make any for him. So I made it with spaghetti pasta.
> Oh, with the inch of snow we got two inches of freezing rain and it is still precipitating. Way to icy to walk out the door. I cancelled my dentist appointment for tomorrow and will stay home and enjoy the sunshine through the window and wait for the next snow storm predicted for Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a typical winter for you Judith? It seems awfully harsh for it to be going on for so long. My DH doesn't like rice either unless it's in a sweet pudding! That's probably why we almost never have chilli!! xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> All that separates Wisconsin from Canada is Lake Superior. It is about an hour flight time.
> Mexico for me would be a long trip, but very close for someone that lives in Texas.
> I hear they are building a wall around Mexico so going there might be difficult. :sm04: :sm23: :sm22:


 :sm16: sm23 Ok so you are almost Canada then, that might explain to me why your winter is so severe, my geography is painfully poor! xxxx ::


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I wasn't into dolls either. I liked trains, clockwork ones, and cars. I used to put the tracks in a circle, put an orange under part of it, to make a hill, then open a book and make a bridge with it. I also used to like to play butchers. I got newspapers and made parcels out of them and pretended they had sausages in. I wonder if any of you sisters cab remember what you used to play with when you were little, this could be interesting.


I remember one Christmas, my dad had got quite a good bonus from his work and spoiled my sister and I rotten, we were unwrapping presents for ages. By eleven am, we were playing with the boxes and paper that everything came in!!
:sm12: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Being #10 of 13, I did have bikes and sleds from older brothers (didn't know there were girls' bikes). We had a swing set my Dad made out of the old windmill and tractor seats. I spent a lot of time on the monkey bars and trapeze and bike up and down the 1/4 mile lane. I did get to the library for books, but with chores, we didn't have much play time. Didn't realize we were so poor until I visited other kids' houses at about age 10 or 11..then Dad died and those of us who could went to work outside the home. But, I don't feel short-changed as two of my younger brothers do.


It's all part of the experience that makes you you....and you are lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> It has been pouring down rain all day and I drove 25 miles one way to get Dd her new glasses and guess what I remembered right before we went in......that I had left her prescription in my Equinox which was at home so now I have to go back tomorrow!


Oh dear, I bet the air was blue when you realised!! What a shame you've got to do it all again!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all from London! It's a bit overcast but not cold at all, about 12'C here today. 

My dgd who is 11, is going to town with some girls from her class today, the first time she has done anything like that without her mum. I also need to go to the same town today but if I see her, I hope she doesn't think her mum has asked me to stalk her!!

Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Had a great singing session yesterday, nearly everyone was there and we made a great sound. Also learn a new song.

Nothing much planned for today except laundry and getting myself ready for a very busy day tomorrow. I am going to Unravel, a knitting show in the local town and June and Rebecca are coming as well, so we can have a catch up. Then in the evening I am doing a glass fusing workshop with some WI friends. I have my design ready, just hope I can stay awake enough to do it! Saturday I plan to do very little.

Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

Happy birthday Pam, hope you have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs from Mr P and I. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had something freezing fall out of the sky last night. But we are going up above freezing today for a couple days for our typical February thaw.
Once again, I forgot to make a new thread.
I pulled out my LYS KAL project. My LYS can't find the yarn that I was going to use for it. I did try another ball and will probably have to pull it out as it is creating splatters with the pooling. This really is a problem project. It's a Joji Locatelli Spector pullover sweater. Fingering weight. But Joji is a very tight knitter and I'm a loose knitter, so I've been having problems recreating it.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had something freezing fall out of the sky last night. But we are going up above freezing today for a couple days for our typical February thaw.
> Once again, I forgot to make a new thread.
> I pulled out my Spector. My LYS can't find the yarn that I was going to use for it. I did try another ball and will probably have to pull it out as it is creating splatters with the pooling. This really is a problem project.


It sounds really cold where you are. Sorry you are having trouble with your wip. Put it away and start something else. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Pam, hope you have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs from Mr P and I. xxxx


Happy birthday Pam from me too.
I hope you can take a break from moving preparations and celebrate your birthday properly.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Had a great singing session yesterday, nearly everyone was there and we made a great sound. Also learn a new song.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except laundry and getting myself ready for a very busy day tomorrow. I am going to Unravel, a knitting show in the local town and June and Rebecca are coming as well, so we can have a catch up. Then in the evening I am doing a glass fusing workshop with some WI friends. I have my design ready, just hope I can stay awake enough to do it! Saturday I plan to do very little.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.


Have a great meetup with June and Rebecca. Enjoy the yarn fumes. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from London! It's a bit overcast but not cold at all, about 12'C here today.
> 
> My dgd who is 11, is going to town with some girls from her class today, the first time she has done anything like that without her mum. I also need to go to the same town today but if I see her, I hope she doesn't think her mum has asked me to stalk her!!
> 
> Catch you later, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hopefully she will be distracted by her classmates, if you do meet.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I remember one Christmas, my dad had got quite a good bonus from his work and spoiled my sister and I rotten, we were unwrapping presents for ages. By eleven am, we were playing with the boxes and paper that everything came in!!
> :sm12: :sm15: xxxx


I remember one Christmas where DD made a fort with the boxes, while I was putting together the stuff that she had received. That was the last time that I didn't put stuff together before Christmas Eve. She had a great time with the boxes.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but at the moment dry Wales. Viewers in a couple of hours so must finish off hoovering then an afternoon of knitting, hopefully I will finish my shawl. See y'all later. xx


My fingers are crossed.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The happiest day to you Pam! xoxox


That's cute


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I love it, and if it doesn't come in the aire I want, I will see if I can add the amount of stitches, to make a larger size!????????????????


Were you thinking of an adult pixie hat.?


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> So we didn't change threads yet????? :sm07:


Sorry, I'll leave myself a note for tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sorry, double posted, so have just put this in!????????????????????????????????????????????‍⚕????????
> 
> And for those of us who are more, or less, "Girly" girls???????????????? ....... ????????????????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Ok, I have finished playing now, and will get down to "Brass Tacks", and continue catching up with everything that has happened! ???????????????????????? ...... And here is a whole heap of Brass!
> That is really it, for now!
> 
> Love & Hugs to all, & I hope that the warmer temperatures are beginning to reach every one!
> Our temperatures are beginning to get more tolerable now! xoxoxo


It's good that you are becoming more comfortable.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> It has been pouring down rain all day and I drove 25 miles one way to get Dd her new glasses and guess what I remembered right before we went in......that I had left her prescription in my Equinox which was at home so now I have to go back tomorrow!


I have done the same thing. I have driven to Peterborough, about 1/2 hour away, and then discovered that I had left my wallet in the other purse, that was sitting at home. The last time that I did it was just before Christmas.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It sounds really cold where you are. Sorry you are having trouble with your wip. Put it away and start something else. xxx


What she said! Xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I wasn't into dolls either. I liked trains, clockwork ones, and cars. I used to put the tracks in a circle, put an orange under part of it, to make a hill, then open a book and make a bridge with it. I also used to like to play butchers. I got newspapers and made parcels out of them and pretended they had sausages in. I wonder if any of you sisters cab remember what you used to play with when you were little, this could be interesting.





binkbrice said:


> We played dolls and outside we would play on the hill behind our house, kickball and rode our bikes!


When I wasn't reading a book, I was climbing a tree at the neighbours farm, petting and talking to our ponies or the horses at the farm, or riding my bicycle to the next village (10km ) where NO ONE knew me. I'd go to the store there and buy sweets with pennies.
I always liked going to visit other families that had boys so I could play with their toy cars and garages. I wasn't allowed to touch my brother's toys.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Being #10 of 13, I did have bikes and sleds from older brothers (didn't know there were girls' bikes). We had a swing set my Dad made out of the old windmill and tractor seats. I spent a lot of time on the monkey bars and trapeze and bike up and down the 1/4 mile lane. I did get to the library for books, but with chores, we didn't have much play time. Didn't realize we were so poor until I visited other kids' houses at about age 10 or 11..then Dad died and those of us who could went to work outside the home. But, I don't feel short-changed as two of my younger brothers do.


It's amazing what one considers normal. 
In our house, children were not to be seen or heard, so long as we showed up for dinner. I spent a lot of time outside when the weather was good and with a book in my room when the weather was bad. I started working on the neighbour's vegetable farm when I was 10. My father had worked on a dairy farm as a teen. I thought this was normal and didn't know any different until I was in college and met girls who had grown up in the city.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx. I've had a great day. X


That's good to hear.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> We were poor, very poor. I do not remember having toys. I did have two books and a cap gun. Most of my time was spent in the river and running and playing with my friends in the woods. When we moved we played in the park a lot. I was thrilled when my dad bought me a very rusted bicycle for $2.00. Funny thing was my brother, who are 6 years younger got a new bicycle at the same time.


I was the only one of my brother and sister who got a brand new bike. It was my first bike when I was 6. Most of ours were hand-me-downs from somebody. My father would just show up with a bike from somewhere. I remember being given an adult bike with the bar across (male version) and I couldn't reach the seat unless the bike was slightly sideways. I think one of the neighbours in our village complained when they saw me trying to ride it because I didnt' have that bike very long before he found a female version where I could at least put both feet on the ground.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> It sounds really cold where you are. Sorry you are having trouble with your wip. Put it away and start something else. xxx


I am really wanting to frog the whole thing. I will look at it with the lady from the LYS tonight and make a final decision on it.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off now. I think I have to chip some ice from the car windows.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Were you thinking of an adult pixie hat.?


No, I want to make a jacket & hat, for each of the twins, I think they would look gorgeous in them! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I'll leave myself a note for tonight.


No, that isn't what I meant, I was just checking that I was still on the right thead. You do a wonderful job of not letting our theads get too long, but please don't make it into a chore for yourself xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Morning. Hoping the viewers show up and are impressed with your beautiful home.
Happy Thursday.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull but at the moment dry Wales. Viewers in a couple of hours so must finish off hoovering then an afternoon of knitting, hopefully I will finish my shawl. See y'all later. xx


----------



## Xiang

Good evening everyone, it is 2230hrs on Friday 21st, and we have just returned from baby sitting duties, for DD4's children, and they were wonderful girls tonight, except for 1 fight with the older 2 girls, but Grandma sorted that out; dgd4 has to realise that she is not in charge, even when her mum isn't home! ????????
We also got home just in time to see the end of a documentary about Japan, and the dropping of the 2 Bombs. 
My father was there with the BECOF forces, for the clean up, but he never said anything about the horror of the situation in Japan, until I was an adult, and asked him about it. He was 19 when he was there, and was able to tell me about some of the things he saw, and they were horrific.
I know the entire war was horrific, but the two worst things I know of (never having been though a war), was the Holocaust & the dropping of the H-bombs! ????????
I will stop there!


----------



## jinx

London Girl said:


> Is this a typical winter for you Judith? It seems awfully harsh for it to be going on for so long. My DH doesn't like rice either unless it's in a sweet pudding! That's probably why we almost never have chilli!! xxx


 This is the a very harsh winter for us. We have had more snow storms than I can ever remember. We have gotten more snow some years, but would have weeks in between storms.What has made it especially bad is the ice. 
Just listening to morning news. Saturday should not be snow, but freezing rain changing to several inches of rain causing flooding. Sunday will start with rain which will freeze as the precipitation turns to snow.
Maybe you will have to try macaroni or spaghetti in the chili. I also do not especially like rice unless it is rice pudding with a lot of cinnamon. 
Happy Thursday to you and yours.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> It's good that you are becoming more comfortable.


Thank you ????????????


----------



## jinx

I am in the center of our country {west to east}in a very northernmost state. 


London Girl said:


> :sm16: sm23 Ok so you are almost Canada then, that might explain to me why your winter is so severe, my geography is painfully poor! xxxx ::


----------



## jinx

I believe that happens a lot. Boxes and wrappings are only available for that one day. 
I remember the Christmas a store had a ridiculously low price on hot wheels cars that my oldest grandson loved. I wrapped each car and thought how much fun he would have opening each one. After he opened about 15 he ask his sister and cousin to help him with the CHORE of unwrapping them. 


London Girl said:


> I remember one Christmas, my dad had got quite a good bonus from his work and spoiled my sister and I rotten, we were unwrapping presents for ages. By eleven am, we were playing with the boxes and paper that everything came in!!
> :sm12: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> For someone like me who is usually not very interested in food.. I realize i have many favorites.
> Spaghetti..
> Lasagna ..
> Fried potatoes
> And then the ultimate comfort foods for me are made by mom..
> Vegetable soup and potato salad.
> I have only once been able to make moms vegetable soup. Its out of this world good y'all.
> We joke that nothing tastes like hers because she must dunk her pinky in it or something magical to make it so good.


You know something Ange; I never thought of you as not being interested in food, because. When you do speak of food, your post always has an excited air to it, and your descriptions of food is always with a touch of excitement, and you make some really nice sounding food! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx

Sorry you forgot the script. Is there at least a yarn store on the way to the pharmacy? I am glad we get all our prescriptions mailed to us. I use to wonder about the exposure to the meds as they sat in freezing or sweltering mailboxes. Then I realized the meds probably experienced the same conditions as they were shipped to pharmacies.


London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I bet the air was blue when you realised!! What a shame you've got to do it all again!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Had a great singing session yesterday, nearly everyone was there and we made a great sound. Also learn a new song.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except laundry and getting myself ready for a very busy day tomorrow. I am going to Unravel, a knitting show in the local town and June and Rebecca are coming as well, so we can have a catch up. Then in the evening I am doing a glass fusing workshop with some WI friends. I have my design ready, just hope I can stay awake enough to do it! Saturday I plan to do very little.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.


Morning. I know you three will have a wonderful gabfest tomorrow. I envy you having the energy to do all you do.


----------



## jinx

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and -1'C (30'F).  We had something freezing fall out of the sky last night. But we are going up above freezing today for a couple days for our typical February thaw.
> Once again, I forgot to make a new thread.
> I pulled out my LYS KAL project. My LYS can't find the yarn that I was going to use for it. I did try another ball and will probably have to pull it out as it is creating splatters with the pooling. This really is a problem project. It's a Joji Locatelli Spector pullover sweater. Fingering weight. But Joji is a very tight knitter and I'm a loose knitter, so I've been having problems recreating it.


Maybe the spector is not the pattern for you? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spector-2
I believe the yarn does all the work in that pattern. Splatter of color definitely will not have the same effect.


----------



## jinx

My $2.00 bike was a boys bike. I did not mind as I was so thrilled to have a bike, any bike of my own. 
I was just remembering my cousin had roller skates, marbles, jacks, jump ropes, and a new bike plus other toys that I got to play with when at their house. That cousin often had pancakes, cereal, or butter bread for supper as they were poor. I looked in their refrigerator one time and all that was in there was a bowl of potatoes for a family of eight. We always had food. Hmm. Which is better food or toys?



nitz8catz said:


> I was the only one of my brother and sister who got a brand new bike. It was my first bike when I was 6. Most of ours were hand-me-downs from somebody. My father would just show up with a bike from somewhere. I remember being given an adult bike with the bar across (male version) and I couldn't reach the seat unless the bike was slightly sideways. I think one of the neighbours in our village complained when they saw me trying to ride it because I didnt' have that bike very long before he found a female version where I could at least put both feet on the ground.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Pam x


Thank you, Rebecca! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday from me too Pam. xx


Thank you, Jacky! And my fingers are still crossed! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I have my cat on a leash and can't get to the fridge but all your tasty food is making me hungry.





nitz8catz said:


> My kitties hate leashes and lay on the floor in protest when I put a harness on them. Good luck with kitty.


Hahaha ...... None of my dogs ever wore a collar for very long, but one of them; Jesse, a Blue Heeler - so called because they were a speckled Blue and also controlled cowherds, by nipping at their heels. They have also been known for nipping at the heels of humans, in an attempt to keep a particular human where they wanted them! she only wore a collar for a few months, but none of the others wore a collar, but most of them knew how to walk on a leash; but when we put Mint & Andre in kennels, they were supposed to be on a leash from the office to the Kennels, but when the leash was put on Andre, he lay on the floor and refused to move! I had told the staff that he had never been on a leash. The lass ended up carrying him to the kennel, that he and Mint shared. ????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> My $2.00 bike was a boys bike. I did not mind as I was so thrilled to have a bike, any bike of my own.
> I was just remembering my cousin had roller skates, marbles, jacks, jump ropes, and a new bike plus other toys that I got to play with when at their house. That cousin often had pancakes, cereal, or butter bread for supper as they were poor. I looked in their refrigerator one time and all that was in there was a bowl of potatoes for a family of eight. We always had food. Hmm. Which is better food or toys?


Agree. Being on a farm, we never went hungry.


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping the viewers show up and are impressed with your beautiful home.
> Happy Thursday.


Well they've been and gone and made all the right noises but who knows. Will have to wait for the feed-back to see what they really thought. Oh well onwards and upwards, another one tomorrow. Now to knit for the afternoon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Had a great singing session yesterday, nearly everyone was there and we made a great sound. Also learn a new song.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except laundry and getting myself ready for a very busy day tomorrow. I am going to Unravel, a knitting show in the local town and June and Rebecca are coming as well, so we can have a catch up. Then in the evening I am doing a glass fusing workshop with some WI friends. I have my design ready, just hope I can stay awake enough to do it! Saturday I plan to do very little.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.


Have a good, quiet day today, so you can fully enjoy your day and evening tomorrow. Sounds like a lot of fun! xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Birthday greetings Pam. You have my permission to take the day off to relax and celebrate. ????????????????????‍♂????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Happy birthday Pam, hope you have a wonderful day. Lots of love and hugs from Mr P and I. xxxx


Thank you and Mr P for the wishes and the love and hugs! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Happy Birthday Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had something freezing fall out of the sky last night. But we are going up above freezing today for a couple days for our typical February thaw.
> Once again, I forgot to make a new thread.
> I pulled out my LYS KAL project. My LYS can't find the yarn that I was going to use for it. I did try another ball and will probably have to pull it out as it is creating splatters with the pooling. This really is a problem project. It's a Joji Locatelli Spector pullover sweater. Fingering weight. But Joji is a very tight knitter and I'm a loose knitter, so I've been having problems recreating it.


Be safe today. Sorry about the problems you're having with your LYS KAL project. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Happy birthday Pam from me too.
> I hope you can take a break from moving preparations and celebrate your birthday properly.


Thank you, Mav. I intend to but have lots to do today before I get to celebrate with some friends this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No, that isn't what I meant, I was just checking that I was still on the right thead. You do a wonderful job of not letting our theads get too long, but please don't make it into a chore for yourself xoxoxo


I second that!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> That's cute


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and made all the right noises but who knows. Will have to wait for the feed-back to see what they really thought. Oh well onwards and upwards, another one tomorrow. Now to knit for the afternoon. xx


Hope they are the ones.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Good evening everyone, it is 2230hrs on Friday 21st, and we have just returned from baby sitting duties, for DD4's children, and they were wonderful girls tonight, except for 1 fight with the older 2 girls, but Grandma sorted that out; dgd4 has to realise that she is not in charge, even when her mum isn't home! ????????
> We also got home just in time to see the end of a documentary about Japan, and the dropping of the 2 Bombs.
> My father was there with the BECOF forces, for the clean up, but he never said anything about the horror of the situation in Japan, until I was an adult, and asked him about it. He was 19 when he was there, and was able to tell me about some of the things he saw, and they were horrific.
> I know the entire war was horrific, but the two worst things I know of (never having been though a war), was the Holocaust & the dropping of the H-bombs! ????????
> I will stop there!


I agree with you Judi, I don't suppose any of us will know or want to know what our dad's went through in the war. My dad did try to tell us but as teenagers, my sister and I weren't interested, really regret that now


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am in the center of our country {west to east}in a very northernmost state.


I looked it up and you are the last state before Canada, just as you said, it does explain to me why you are so chilly, not chilli!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I believe that happens a lot. Boxes and wrappings are only available for that one day.
> I remember the Christmas a store had a ridiculously low price on hot wheels cars that my oldest grandson loved. I wrapped each car and thought how much fun he would have opening each one. After he opened about 15 he ask his sister and cousin to help him with the CHORE of unwrapping them.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Bless em!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and made all the right noises but who knows. Will have to wait for the feed-back to see what they really thought. Oh well onwards and upwards, another one tomorrow. Now to knit for the afternoon. xx


Glad it went well and hopefully will have the best result. Enjoy the rest of your day. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> My $2.00 bike was a boys bike. I did not mind as I was so thrilled to have a bike, any bike of my own.
> I was just remembering my cousin had roller skates, marbles, jacks, jump ropes, and a new bike plus other toys that I got to play with when at their house. That cousin often had pancakes, cereal, or butter bread for supper as they were poor. I looked in their refrigerator one time and all that was in there was a bowl of potatoes for a family of eight. We always had food. Hmm. Which is better food or toys?


Ooh, tricky one for me even now!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Birthday greetings Pam. You have my permission to take the day off to relax and celebrate. ????????????????????‍♂????????????????????????


Thankyou, jinx! I'm glad to have your permission, but there are some things that have to get done today -- nothing to taxing but necessary to get done. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday Pam!


Thank you, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> 'Cause we're strange. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I agree with you Jacki, we are very strange! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and made all the right noises but who knows. Will have to wait for the feed-back to see what they really thought. Oh well onwards and upwards, another one tomorrow. Now to knit for the afternoon. xx


I hope you feel heartened that the viewers are appearing, fingers crossed as always! Did you get my cheque yet? xxxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> ketchup is made of sugar that once looked at a tomato.


I think there are a huge amount of ready made products that mainly consist of Sugar, Salt & a huge amount of fat; and not the healthy fats. ????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I hope you feel heartened that the viewers are appearing, fingers crossed as always! Did you get my cheque yet? xxxx


Yes thanks, came this afternoon will wait until the others come, if you don't mind, then DH can put them in all at once. Did you enjoy your trip out and avoid your gk. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes thanks, came this afternoon will wait until the others come, if you don't mind, then DH can put them in all at once. Did you enjoy your trip out and avoid your gk. xxxx


Yes I did, got a lovely pair of Hotter shoes in their sale for £28!!! I texted GD so she knew I was there but I promised not to stalk her!! Glad the cheque arrived ok, I was starting to wonder. I guess you'll need to be sending that money off pretty soon? xxxx


----------



## lifeline

It's been a lovely day here weather wise. I managed to get washing out,dry and back in again. 
I've sorted out my costume for World Book Day, so had to get the sewing machine out for that. Then that prompted me to do a job I've been putting off for a long time...yes I have finally organised my craft shelves, everything is clearly labelled containers. It was not being able to find my dress-making scissors that gave me the kick. 
Now I can go and enjoy Unravel tomorrow and not think I haven't got anything done this week


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> It's been a lovely day here weather wise. I managed to get washing out,dry and back in again.
> I've sorted out my costume for World Book Day, so had to get the sewing machine out for that. Then that prompted me to do a job I've been putting off for a long time...yes I have finally organised my craft shelves, everything is clearly labelled containers. It was not being able to find my dress-making scissors that gave me the kick.
> Now I can go and enjoy Unravel tomorrow and not think I haven't got anything done this week


It's a nice feeling isn't it?! I put the vacuum cleaner round and weeded the front garden before I went out with a clear conscience!! See you tomorrow!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's cute


haha! you're just cat ???? biased. xoxox


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it?! I put the vacuum cleaner round and weeded the front garden before I went out with a clear conscience!! See you tomorrow!! ???? Xxxx


I dusted, the sun was shining on it :sm06: ... no way my conscience could ignore! xoxox


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It's been a lovely day here weather wise. I managed to get washing out,dry and back in again.
> I've sorted out my costume for World Book Day, so had to get the sewing machine out for that. Then that prompted me to do a job I've been putting off for a long time...yes I have finally organised my craft shelves, everything is clearly labelled containers. It was not being able to find my dress-making scissors that gave me the kick.
> Now I can go and enjoy Unravel tomorrow and not think I haven't got anything done this week


You've been busy, have a good time at Unravel! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yes I did, got a lovely pair of Hotter shoes in their sale for £28!!! I texted GD so she knew I was there but I promised not to stalk her!! Glad the cheque arrived ok, I was starting to wonder. I guess you'll need to be sending that money off pretty soon? xxxx


Yes I want to get it off next week if I can, one thing to get off my mind, way too many things going on in there at the moment. xxxx :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> This is the a very harsh winter for us. We have had more snow storms than I can ever remember. We have gotten more snow some years, but would have weeks in between storms.What has made it especially bad is the ice.
> Just listening to morning news. Saturday should not be snow, but freezing rain changing to several inches of rain causing flooding. Sunday will start with rain which will freeze as the precipitation turns to snow.
> Maybe you will have to try macaroni or spaghetti in the chili. I also do not especially like rice unless it is rice pudding with a lot of cinnamon.
> Happy Thursday to you and yours.


We are doing much better in the week coming expecting lots of sunshine. This morning the birds are having loud conversations with each other. I suspect there are jays outside. These are photo's taken from above me by another. xoxo


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I have done the same thing. I have driven to Peterborough, about 1/2 hour away, and then discovered that I had left my wallet in the other purse, that was sitting at home. The last time that I did it was just before Christmas.


I've done that too, a most horrible feeling. Luckily I could go into the bank and get cash as the town is small and we are all well known.


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> When I wasn't reading a book, I was climbing a tree at the neighbours farm, petting and talking to our ponies or the horses at the farm, or riding my bicycle to the next village (10km ) where NO ONE knew me. I'd go to the store there and buy sweets with pennies.
> I always liked going to visit other families that had boys so I could play with their toy cars and garages. I wasn't allowed to touch my brother's toys.


I used to sit in tree's for hours.. Tarzan was a favourite game! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> It's amazing what one considers normal.
> In our house, children were not to be seen or heard, so long as we showed up for dinner. I spent a lot of time outside when the weather was good and with a book in my room when the weather was bad. I started working on the neighbour's vegetable farm when I was 10. My father had worked on a dairy farm as a teen. I thought this was normal and didn't know any different until I was in college and met girls who had grown up in the city.


I think you are my twin...


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> We are doing much better in the week coming expecting lots of sunshine. This morning the birds are having loud conversations with each other. I suspect there are jays outside. These are photo's taken from above me by another. xoxo


Beautiful. xx


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I was the only one of my brother and sister who got a brand new bike. It was my first bike when I was 6. Most of ours were hand-me-downs from somebody. My father would just show up with a bike from somewhere. I remember being given an adult bike with the bar across (male version) and I couldn't reach the seat unless the bike was slightly sideways. I think one of the neighbours in our village complained when they saw me trying to ride it because I didnt' have that bike very long before he found a female version where I could at least put both feet on the ground.


This is my Dad on the "family bike" with a bar. Shortly after I had an accident on it... ouch, and female versions came along out of nowhere. My Dad was a scrounger. xoxox


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Beautiful. xx


That's a 20 minute steep hike up the mountain right behind me. When I'm fitter I might try it, I heard most come back down on their bums! xox


----------



## grandma susan

Evening girls, and a very happy birthday to our Pam. Hope you had a great day.

I started the day well. Matthew came running (all 6ft of him)'in my bedroom saying "grandma can u do me a MASSIVE favour?)! He'd slept in. Seemingly he has three alarms! The first he takes no notice of, the second he knows he only has five minutes then he gets up on the third! Of course the third didn't go off today. He's crazy. Anyway I had to take him to uni, so I just carried on the way to go home, and was home early. He got there on time thankfully.

Ann and Keith, the other Inlaws came over this afternoon for something, had a cup of tea and a kitkat then went, then marg came up and we had another cup of tea! Now I've come to bed and I'm closed for the day.

I've got some yellow roses for Albert tomorrow, I'll call and see him, we'd have been married 50yrs tomorrow. We didn't quite make it. Enough! 

Have a great night everyone or morning or whatever.


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it?! I put the vacuum cleaner round and weeded the front garden before I went out with a clear conscience!! See you tomorrow!! ???? Xxxx


Sure is. See you tomorrow x


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they've been and gone and made all the right noises but who knows. Will have to wait for the feed-back to see what they really thought. Oh well onwards and upwards, another one tomorrow. Now to knit for the afternoon. xx


Enjoy your me time. xoxo


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> You've been busy, have a good time at Unravel! xxx


Will do


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> We are doing much better in the week coming expecting lots of sunshine. This morning the birds are having loud conversations with each other. I suspect there are jays outside. These are photo's taken from above me by another. xoxo


Spectacular views


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I've done that too, a most horrible feeling. Luckily I could go into the bank and get cash as the town is small and we are all well known.


As long as I know my account number I could get money from the bank. My phone also has an app with my credit card info on. No need to carry cash or a credit card nowadays, at least for me.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, and a very happy birthday to our Pam. Hope you had a great day.
> 
> I started the day well. Matthew came running (all 6ft of him)'in my bedroom saying "grandma can u do me a MASSIVE favour?)! He'd slept in. Seemingly he has three alarms! The first he takes no notice of, the second he knows he only has five minutes then he gets up on the third! Of course the third didn't go off today. He's crazy. Anyway I had to take him to uni, so I just carried on the way to go home, and was home early. He got there on time thankfully.
> 
> Ann and Keith, the other Inlaws came over this afternoon for something, had a cup of tea and a kitkat then went, then marg came up and we had another cup of tea! Now I've come to bed and I'm closed for the day.
> 
> I've got some yellow roses for Albert tomorrow, I'll call and see him, we'd have been married 50yrs tomorrow. We didn't quite make it. Enough!
> 
> Have a great night everyone or morning or whatever.


You'll be all full to bustin' with tea now :sm09:


----------



## jinx

Take a child's sized saucer sled with you up the hill. Sit on the sled and save you bum on the way down.Beautiful pictures.


Islander said:


> That's a 20 minute steep hike up the mountain right behind me. When I'm fitter I might try it, I heard most come back down on their bums! xox


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, and a very happy birthday to our Pam. Hope you had a great day.
> 
> I started the day well. Matthew came running (all 6ft of him)'in my bedroom saying "grandma can u do me a MASSIVE favour?)! He'd slept in. Seemingly he has three alarms! The first he takes no notice of, the second he knows he only has five minutes then he gets up on the third! Of course the third didn't go off today. He's crazy. Anyway I had to take him to uni, so I just carried on the way to go home, and was home early. He got there on time thankfully.
> 
> Ann and Keith, the other Inlaws came over this afternoon for something, had a cup of tea and a kitkat then went, then marg came up and we had another cup of tea! Now I've come to bed and I'm closed for the day.
> 
> I've got some yellow roses for Albert tomorrow, I'll call and see him, we'd have been married 50yrs tomorrow. We didn't quite make it. Enough!
> 
> Have a great night everyone or morning or whatever.


A lovely way to remember 50 yrs with beautiful yellow roses, take one home for yourself too as it is a special day. Interesting review about Kitkat's... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071218151832AA2kJE9 Wonder which one your's was? xoxox


----------



## lifeline

A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. Had a great singing session yesterday, nearly everyone was there and we made a great sound. Also learn a new song.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except laundry and getting myself ready for a very busy day tomorrow. I am going to Unravel, a knitting show in the local town and June and Rebecca are coming as well, so we can have a catch up. Then in the evening I am doing a glass fusing workshop with some WI friends. I have my design ready, just hope I can stay awake enough to do it! Saturday I plan to do very little.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.


Glass fusing now Josephine.. you are so adventurous! You ought to have a big studio workshop.. xoxoxo


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


Those are nice small stackable clear containers.. I like them! I have little pull out drawer's, I prefer your system better. xxx


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


Always love seeing the titles of other peoples books... hint! I think I will tidy mine up today, thank you for the inspiration Rebecca!


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Those are nice small stackable clear containers.. I like them! I have little pull out drawer's, I prefer your system better. xxx


They are biscuit tins DD has brought home from the reject pile. They are so useful


----------



## grandma susan

Hope you all have a great day. It's a shame I'm not there. I'd add a bit of sanity to the group. Have a brilliant time????


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> As long as I know my account number I could get money from the bank. My phone also has an app with my credit card info on. No need to carry cash or a credit card nowadays, at least for me.


I rarely carry cash, keep a bit in the house if I have to tip or buy something that is brought to me. Remember the days of having a heavy purse loaded with coin! xxx


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Always love seeing the titles of other peoples books... hint! I think I will tidy mine up today, thank you for the inspiration Rebecca!


Maybe I should take a better picture of the book spines


----------



## jinx

Good job, nicely done. Today must have some magic as everyone is cleaning. I moved bedroom furniture and cleaned those rooms. Washed out refrigerator, cleaned silverware drawer, moved furniture in office and cleaned that room, and I sorted out my knitting needles. I have a ton of knitpicks because I love the tips. They have lousy joins, the cables are stiff, and on 3 needle sets there are noticeable differences when put in the sizer. I threw out 7 needles and thought I should throw them all away, but those tips work so well for me. I was moving furniture because the roomba vac does go under the beds, desks, chairs, and tables, but I wanted to make sure there were no dust bunnies hiding from view. Nope, no dust bunnies, but the spots under the legs got vacuumed. 


lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> They are biscuit tins DD has brought home from the reject pile. They are so useful


Lucky you! Recycling is satisfying too!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Hope you all have a great day. It's a shame I'm not there. I'd add a bit of sanity to the group. Have a brilliant time????


 :sm24: :sm08: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> Good job, nicely done. Today must have some magic as everyone is cleaning. I moved bedroom furniture and cleaned those rooms. Washed out refrigerator, cleaned silverware drawer, moved furniture in office and cleaned that room, and I sorted out my knitting needles. I have a ton of knitpicks because I love the tips. They have lousy joins, the cables are stiff, and on 3 needle sets there are noticeable differences when put in the sizer. I threw out 7 needles and thought I should throw them all away, but those tips work so well for me. I was moving furniture because the roomba vac does go under the beds, desks, chairs, and tables, but I wanted to make sure there were no dust bunnies hiding from view. Nope, no dust bunnies, but the spots under the legs got vacuumed.


Wow, I'm impressed by your day.


----------



## lifeline

Islander said:


> Lucky you! Recycling is satisfying too!


It would be good if I could get some to you if postage wasn't so expensive :sm16:


----------



## Islander

I should get some work done. Pam hope you're out there having a real fun day. Have a good Thursday sisters. xoxox


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, and a very happy birthday to our Pam. Hope you had a great day.
> 
> I started the day well. Matthew came running (all 6ft of him)'in my bedroom saying "grandma can u do me a MASSIVE favour?)! He'd slept in. Seemingly he has three alarms! The first he takes no notice of, the second he knows he only has five minutes then he gets up on the third! Of course the third didn't go off today. He's crazy. Anyway I had to take him to uni, so I just carried on the way to go home, and was home early. He got there on time thankfully.
> 
> Ann and Keith, the other Inlaws came over this afternoon for something, had a cup of tea and a kitkat then went, then marg came up and we had another cup of tea! Now I've come to bed and I'm closed for the day.
> 
> I've got some yellow roses for Albert tomorrow, I'll call and see him, we'd have been married 50yrs tomorrow. We didn't quite make it. Enough!
> 
> Have a great night everyone or morning or whatever.


I am having a great noon. 
I think Matthew has missed his alarms before when you are there. Perhaps he considers grandma the fourth alarm.
Tomorrow will be a melancholy day for you. Take the time to look back and remember the good times and the love you shared. Hugs


----------



## jinx

lifeline said:


> Wow, I'm impressed by your day.


Recently the greatgrands father put sliders under all my furniture. Oh my, do they work well. Just the slightest push and the bed moves. I so wish I would have had them years and years ago. It sure saved my back. Now I better get back to work and finish up before I pick up the needles.


----------



## Islander

lifeline said:


> It would be good if I could get some to you if postage wasn't so expensive :sm16:


I'd like to share some of mine too, but the postage is unreal.. such a shame. I have binders of printed newer patterns. My best friend Sian called me yesterday and brought up and idea of starting a consignment online site for local fibre related things, such as selling extra stash yarns, needles, wheels and looms. Patterns would be nice too but I think there's a problem with copyrite rules with designers now. I think it would do very well though, maybe something for us both to try as we have craft fairs together and she is a very knowledgeable knitter and quilter.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Recently the greatgrands father put sliders under all my furniture. Oh my, do they work well. Just the slightest push and the bed moves. I so wish I would have had them years and years ago. It sure saved my back. Now I better get back to work and finish up before I pick up the needles.


I have moved 400 pound filled fish tanks and stands very carefully with sliders.


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I am having a great noon.
> I think Matthew has missed his alarms before when you are there. Perhaps he considers grandma the fourth alarm.
> Tomorrow will be a melancholy day for you. Take the time to look back and remember the good times and the love you shared. Hugs


You have such wit.. fourth alarm! xoxox


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am having a great noon.
> I think Matthew has missed his alarms before when you are there. Perhaps he considers grandma the fourth alarm.
> Tomorrow will be a melancholy day for you. Take the time to look back and remember the good times and the love you shared. Hugs


THANKYOU jinx, I intend to feel ok. The family think I should be up their house again tomorrow night , I've said I'd go but I know I'll be fine. I do appreciate all the love and support I get from my knitting sisters. Love you x


----------



## jinx

Islander said:


> I rarely carry cash, keep a bit in the house if I have to tip or buy something that is brought to me. Remember the days of having a heavy purse loaded with coin! xxx


I do remember all those coins. Every time I went shopping I would come home and put the change in a container so I did not have to carry it around. When I cashed in my container of coins I had over $800.00. Recently we found another container on the closet shelf. Our bank does not have a cash sorting machine and would/could not give cash in exchange. Harold stopped at the little old fashion bank in our village and surprisingly they could and did count it for him in their machine. No more saving coins for us. The machines at Walmart take a percentage of the amount it counts.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I am having a great noon.
> I think Matthew has missed his alarms before when you are there. Perhaps he considers grandma the fourth alarm.
> Tomorrow will be a melancholy day for you. Take the time to look back and remember the good times and the love you shared. Hugs


I am beginning to agree with you. Next time, I'll get him up ????


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> I am beginning to agree with you. Next time, I'll get him up ????


Threaten him with a lamping if he does not get up in time. :sm24: :sm04:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


Oh dear, you put my den to shame. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


Brilliantly organised. See you tomorrow xxx


----------



## lifeline

Mosaic pattern free until I don't know when. Click on buy now and it should show up as free, click pay with PayPal and it won't charge you

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/havana-shawl


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Glass fusing now Josephine.. you are so adventurous! You ought to have a big studio workshop.. xoxoxo


I keep telling Mr P that! X


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, you put my den to shame. xx


It needs to be tidy, if I had your den I suspect it won't be so well organised


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliantly organised. See you tomorrow xxx


Thanks, looking forward to seeing you


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Thanks, looking forward to seeing you


Have a great time. xx


----------



## linkan

Xiang said:


> That is gorgeous! Are all your children Artistic, or only DD1! Tell her I can't wait to see how she decorates the rest of the unit!????????


They all are.. They get it from their dad . He's quite an artist himself.


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Is this a typical winter for you Judith? It seems awfully harsh for it to be going on for so long. My DH doesn't like rice either unless it's in a sweet pudding! That's probably why we almost never have chilli!! xxx


Did you like it with noodles? That's how i like it. I also put just a dab of mustard in mine, makes it tangy.


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> Mosaic pattern free until I don't know when. Click on buy now and it should show up as free, click pay with PayPal and it won't charge you
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/havana-shawl


I love it ! Jen would love it too!


----------



## linkan

Happy Birthday Pam ! Love ya


----------



## linkan

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


So nice and neat ????????????


----------



## linkan

Susan darling you melt this heart of mine. 
We never do quite get enough of the ones we love .
It's certainly a special thing the two of you have. I say have because i do believe he is somewhere waiting for you.

I love you both , give him my love also when you visit tomorrow.
Hugs and love y'all xoxox


----------



## LondonChris

Had a good day today. We went to the new IKEA store which is very near here. It’s the best one I have ever been to. Kaz pushed me round in my chair. The boys tried out all the beds& played n the kitchens, they had such a fun time. We know where to take them for a cheap day out now.
Have a good time june, Josephine & Rebecca, wish I was able to go too, squish some yarn for me.
Thinking of you Susan, sending love & hugs.


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Had a good day today. We went to the new IKEA store which is very near here. It's the best one I have ever been to. Kaz pushed me round in my chair. The boys tried out all the beds& played n the kitchens, they had such a fun time. We know where to take them for a cheap day out now.
> Have a good time june, Josephine & Rebecca, wish I was able to go too, squish some yarn for me.
> Thinking of you Susan, sending love & hugs.


Hi Chris, lovely to see you back here at this time of night have missed having you here to chat with when most have gone to bed. As you say sounds a cheap day out to amuse the kids. xx :sm09:


----------



## Islander

Here's the Mr and Mrs... and yes she's doing it again. :sm17: I snagged a few eggs to see if I could hatch them and rear my own fish.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Here's the Mr and Mrs... and yes she's doing it again. :sm17: I snagged a few eggs to see if I could hatch them and rear my own fish.


Did you ever work on maternity? xx :sm23:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Had a good day today. We went to the new IKEA store which is very near here. It's the best one I have ever been to. Kaz pushed me round in my chair. The boys tried out all the beds& played n the kitchens, they had such a fun time. We know where to take them for a cheap day out now.
> Have a good time june, Josephine & Rebecca, wish I was able to go too, squish some yarn for me.
> Thinking of you Susan, sending love & hugs.


Do they have a cafe at your IKEA Chris, their Swedish eats are very good, especially the meatballs with jelly. Sounds like a fun day! xoxo


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you ever work on maternity? xx :sm23:


Actually I did.. in the nursery, had babies on each arm. :sm02: xox


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> I do remember all those coins. Every time I went shopping I would come home and put the change in a container so I did not have to carry it around. When I cashed in my container of coins I had over $800.00. Recently we found another container on the closet shelf. Our bank does not have a cash sorting machine and would/could not give cash in exchange. Harold stopped at the little old fashion bank in our village and surprisingly they could and did count it for him in their machine. No more saving coins for us. The machines at Walmart take a percentage of the amount it counts.


I have a few large containers of pennies, we don't use them anymore here. Want to go through them as there are a few handfuls of Centennial pennies and even King George's.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It's been a lovely day here weather wise. I managed to get washing out,dry and back in again.
> I've sorted out my costume for World Book Day, so had to get the sewing machine out for that. Then that prompted me to do a job I've been putting off for a long time...yes I have finally organised my craft shelves, everything is clearly labelled containers. It was not being able to find my dress-making scissors that gave me the kick.
> Now I can go and enjoy Unravel tomorrow and not think I haven't got anything done this week


That's great you got that organizing done! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> We are doing much better in the week coming expecting lots of sunshine. This morning the birds are having loud conversations with each other. I suspect there are jays outside. These are photo's taken from above me by another. xoxo


Wonderful photos! We had sunny blue skies here today, too! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, and a very happy birthday to our Pam. Hope you had a great day.
> 
> I started the day well. Matthew came running (all 6ft of him)'in my bedroom saying "grandma can u do me a MASSIVE favour?)! He'd slept in. Seemingly he has three alarms! The first he takes no notice of, the second he knows he only has five minutes then he gets up on the third! Of course the third didn't go off today. He's crazy. Anyway I had to take him to uni, so I just carried on the way to go home, and was home early. He got there on time thankfully.
> 
> Ann and Keith, the other Inlaws came over this afternoon for something, had a cup of tea and a kitkat then went, then marg came up and we had another cup of tea! Now I've come to bed and I'm closed for the day.
> 
> I've got some yellow roses for Albert tomorrow, I'll call and see him, we'd have been married 50yrs tomorrow. We didn't quite make it. Enough!
> 
> Have a great night everyone or morning or whatever.


I did have a good day today. Those roses sound like a wonderful way to remember a special day. Sending many hugs to you and lots of love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Good job, nicely done. Today must have some magic as everyone is cleaning. I moved bedroom furniture and cleaned those rooms. Washed out refrigerator, cleaned silverware drawer, moved furniture in office and cleaned that room, and I sorted out my knitting needles. I have a ton of knitpicks because I love the tips. They have lousy joins, the cables are stiff, and on 3 needle sets there are noticeable differences when put in the sizer. I threw out 7 needles and thought I should throw them all away, but those tips work so well for me. I was moving furniture because the roomba vac does go under the beds, desks, chairs, and tables, but I wanted to make sure there were no dust bunnies hiding from view. Nope, no dust bunnies, but the spots under the legs got vacuumed.


Well done! 
:sm24: :sm24: xxxoo


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> Happy Birthday Pam ! Love ya


Thank you, Angela! I hope you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

A big thank you to all you lovely sisters for the beautiful birthday e-card Susan sent me from all of you!!! ❤????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
> We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-1.html
> and continue the conversation.


Heading over there now, thanks Mav


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Heading over there now, thanks Mav


And me, bye, see you all there. xx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> This is my Dad on the "family bike" with a bar. Shortly after I had an accident on it... ouch, and female versions came along out of nowhere. My Dad was a scrounger. xoxox


My dad was too, oh, the tales I could tell! My ds takes after him too!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Sure is. See you tomorrow x


On my way!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, and a very happy birthday to our Pam. Hope you had a great day.
> 
> I started the day well. Matthew came running (all 6ft of him)'in my bedroom saying "grandma can u do me a MASSIVE favour?)! He'd slept in. Seemingly he has three alarms! The first he takes no notice of, the second he knows he only has five minutes then he gets up on the third! Of course the third didn't go off today. He's crazy. Anyway I had to take him to uni, so I just carried on the way to go home, and was home early. He got there on time thankfully.
> 
> Ann and Keith, the other Inlaws came over this afternoon for something, had a cup of tea and a kitkat then went, then marg came up and we had another cup of tea! Now I've come to bed and I'm closed for the day.
> 
> I've got some yellow roses for Albert tomorrow, I'll call and see him, we'd have been married 50yrs tomorrow. We didn't quite make it. Enough!
> 
> Have a great night everyone or morning or whatever.


I'm not saying anything, but I will be thinking of you both xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> A lovely way to remember 50 yrs with beautiful yellow roses, take one home for yourself too as it is a special day. Interesting review about Kitkat's... http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071218151832AA2kJE9 Wonder which one your's was? xoxox


I expect it was British but who knows where stuff comes from these days?!! :sm04: :sm26: :sm06:xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


Very impressive!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> They are biscuit tins DD has brought home from the reject pile. They are so useful


Another scrounger!! Good for Miss R!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Good job, nicely done. Today must have some magic as everyone is cleaning. I moved bedroom furniture and cleaned those rooms. Washed out refrigerator, cleaned silverware drawer, moved furniture in office and cleaned that room, and I sorted out my knitting needles. I have a ton of knitpicks because I love the tips. They have lousy joins, the cables are stiff, and on 3 needle sets there are noticeable differences when put in the sizer. I threw out 7 needles and thought I should throw them all away, but those tips work so well for me. I was moving furniture because the roomba vac does go under the beds, desks, chairs, and tables, but I wanted to make sure there were no dust bunnies hiding from view. Nope, no dust bunnies, but the spots under the legs got vacuumed.


Wow, that was a lot of work, sounds like you are feeling so much better? Take the day off today!! 
:sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Another scrounger!! Good for Miss R!! Xxxx


Morning, come and join us on the new pages, can't find the word I want but you know where I mean. xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> I'd like to share some of mine too, but the postage is unreal.. such a shame. I have binders of printed newer patterns. My best friend Sian called me yesterday and brought up and idea of starting a consignment online site for local fibre related things, such as selling extra stash yarns, needles, wheels and looms. Patterns would be nice too but I think there's a problem with copyrite rules with designers now. I think it would do very well though, maybe something for us both to try as we have craft fairs together and she is a very knowledgeable knitter and quilter.


A great idea and could be fun to do! Hugs to Sian - and to you of course!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, come and join us on the new pages, can't find the word I want but you know where I mean. xxxx


New thread, is what I was looking for. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Couldn't open it Saxy!! :sm22: xx


Sorry. You can see it on my Facebook page.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> But that's muchfurther than UK to Denmark x


It certainly is. He stayed over and is due back today.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Do you know something? I really have had a great day. I feel quite guilty feeling that way, but it's the truth. Thanks to everyone.


Joy is yours by right.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I agree with you Judi, I don't suppose any of us will know or want to know what our dad's went through in the war. My dad did try to tell us but as teenagers, my sister and I weren't interested, really regret that now


My father died in 1948 when I was 6 so I never got the chance. I want to know but cannot find the answers. I know he went out to France with the British Expeditionary Force at the beginning of the war, as a WO III in charge of a platoon, I know he resented having to leave through Dunkirk, and as the Army's best marksman with rifle and pistol, he was sent to Scotland to train snipers. Then his Army records are blank! I know he went to Buckingham Palace sometime to collect something from the King, but I cannot discover why. It is so frustrating.


----------



## nitz8catz

Dear Saxy, we've moved to a new thread. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-2.html
Come join us.


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> A picture of my nicely sorted craft shelves


Oh I'm jealous. You did well. I see you have the Japanese Knitting Stitch Bible.


----------



## LondonChris

This new store has 2 cafes. The big one doesngreat food, I like the fish. Unfortunately my GSs were not impressed with the menu. DH & I are going on our one day & DH can have the meatballs, I can't eat them, too much pork.



Islander said:


> Do they have a cafe at your IKEA Chris, their Swedish eats are very good, especially the meatballs with jelly. Sounds like a fun day! xoxo


----------



## LondonChris

Thanks Mav, I'm on my way!



nitz8catz said:


> I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
> We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-1.html
> and continue the conversation.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls, I've had a good day today. I went to see Albert and took him a dozen golden roses and wished him happy anniversary, it felt the right thing to do. Then sue and me went down into the town and ended up getting some tops at the sales. We came home, sent for a takeaway and all of us chatted all night. So I've had a late night. 

I'm pleased you ladies at unravel enjoyed yourselves, oh how I wish I lived close to you at times. 

Going to catch up now.


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and -1'C (30'F). We had something freezing fall out of the sky last night. But we are going up above freezing today for a couple days for our typical February thaw.
> Once again, I forgot to make a new thread.
> I pulled out my LYS KAL project. My LYS can't find the yarn that I was going to use for it. I did try another ball and will probably have to pull it out as it is creating splatters with the pooling. This really is a problem project. It's a Joji Locatelli Spector pullover sweater. Fingering weight. But Joji is a very tight knitter and I'm a loose knitter, so I've been having problems recreating it.


I have not seen that one need to check it out later!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Sorry you forgot the script. Is there at least a yarn store on the way to the pharmacy? I am glad we get all our prescriptions mailed to us. I use to wonder about the exposure to the meds as they sat in freezing or sweltering mailboxes. Then I realized the meds probably experienced the same conditions as they were shipped to pharmacies.


It was for her glasses and there is a Michael's right behind were we go to get them and I didn't even go in and guess what I didn't today either but I did get a new bag and yarn in the mail today :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-9.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> My father died in 1948 when I was 6 so I never got the chance. I want to know but cannot find the answers. I know he went out to France with the British Expeditionary Force at the beginning of the war, as a WO III in charge of a platoon, I know he resented having to leave through Dunkirk, and as the Army's best marksman with rifle and pistol, he was sent to Scotland to train snipers. Then his Army records are blank! I know he went to Buckingham Palace sometime to collect something from the King, but I cannot discover why. It is so frustrating.


Would his file be still classified! I hope you find a way to get the info you are looking for, but hearing the small amount that dad was comfortable to share with me, was heart breaking.
Now I have recently read a book named " The Tattooist", which is about a Jewish Prisoner of war, who became a Tattooist, and had to tattoo a number on the new prisoners, as they arrived; but it also told of what these people actually went though, and how he ultimately survived, and found the woman hemeet in the camp; and found, & married her after he finally got back to his hometown. It was both heartbreaking, and heartwarming, as his life improved. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> They are ds?
> oing an okay job of it, except not our road. But amazingly they did clear it yesterday. The only bad thing about that was they left a pile for us to dig out across our driveway! :sm03: xxxooo


Now those actions shows an extremely high level of the Hormone DNC (Do Not Care) - an Incurable Psychiatric Condition, where anyone who has this condition, shows absolulety no consideration, for any other resident of Earth, human or otherwise. The patient is psychologically unable to show, or feel, concern for anyone, other than themselves! ????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-590880-43.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> They sound interesting and I think Twinings is a British company, in fact they have a flagship store in London so I might investigate those!! xxx


June, they also have these infusion teas in sample boxes, that hold 3 of the infusion bags; These would be good for those who want to try the different flavours, to find the one that suits you! I have four mixes that I will always have on hand, but sometimes I like to have a different flavour, so I get one of the boxed product, with 3 satchets, and I get 3 litres out of each box. ????????


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-630148-122.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I was seen by a doctor. Now I am waiting for an x-ray. It is probably a trapped nerve.





Miss Pam said:


> If that's what it is, what will they do about it? Sending more gentle and comforting and healing hugs! xxxooo


From me also, Janet! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I can think of worse places to be quarantined. I enjoyed Alice Springs but the Aboriginals were a bit frightening, a lot of them laying around drinking. xx


Yes, the can be a little frightening, to say the least! ????????????


----------

